# Guess what this is a photo of!



## Maidrite

Heres an Idea of a Game for...  
*Guess what or where this is !!!!!!!*
Rules: 
1: The poster of the picture must know what or where it is !
2: The one who gets it right gets to put the next photo up.  
3: You Must put weather you are wanting the where or the what it is.
4: Poster is right because of rule number one ! 
5: You can ask for clues !
Ok Lets Play !  
What is this place ? Starts with "W"

Note for newcomers: This first picture was solved in 2006.  To find the picture we are working on now, go to the last page of this thread.  If you don't see the picture on the last page, work your way backwards a page or two and you should find it.


----------



## jennyema

That's the Wailing Wall in Jerusalem


----------



## licia

The wailing wall?


----------



## licia

Sorry, Jenny, you must have been posting while I was.


----------



## Maidrite

Your Right !!!!!!!!!  ok Your Turn !


----------



## jennyema

*WHAT is this?*


----------



## grumblebee

It kind of looks like fois gras?


----------



## licia

or tofu, but tofu wouldn't be in such grand surroundings.


----------



## jennyema

Grumblebee Has It!!


----------



## grumblebee

Yay! Okay, here is a tough one... but the title of the place is on the building and that should give you a hint as to where it might be located. 

*Where is this?*


----------



## wasabi

*Glasgow, England?*


----------



## grumblebee

Nope... guess again.   (i told you it would be tough)


----------



## licia

Damraak in Amsterdam?


----------



## Ishbel

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Glasgow, England?*


 
Glasgow ENGLAND?    My Scots blood is really upset, Wasabi!  A bit like saying Maui, California!!!!


----------



## jennyema

It has the british rail symbol and it looks familiar ...


----------



## Maidrite

Licia did get it right !!
licia vbmenu_register("postmenu_233845", true);  
Executive Chef
*Profile: *Location: USA,Florida
Posts: 1,356
Status: *Online*

Damraak in Amsterdam?
__________________
Be an organ donor; give your heart to Jesus.


----------



## jennyema

yes, licia wins!


----------



## wasabi

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Glasgow ENGLAND?    My Scots blood is really upset, Wasabi!  A bit like saying Maui, California!!!!




Sorry, Ishbel I flunked geography. Please except my apology.


----------



## grumblebee

Yup... Licia is right! It's Centraal Station in Amsterdam.. 

Good job!


----------



## mish

Here's one. (Hope you don't mind if I throw this one in.)


----------



## grumblebee

Is that the Hope Diamond, Mish?


----------



## mish

You got it Grumblebee


----------



## grumblebee

I'm on a roll tonight.. what can I say? 

Okay *what is this item?* (specifically, what type?)


----------



## mish

Lifelike sushi


----------



## Maidrite

Fish Eggs with a Wrap ????????


----------



## grumblebee

LOL... no. Mish is correct in that it is a type of sushi... but can anyone guess what kind it is? 

I bet Ironchef could guess this one...


----------



## Raven

Nigiri?

~ Raven ~


----------



## ironchef

That's hokkigai sushi

It's a type of clam


----------



## ironchef

This one may or may not be difficult.


----------



## cara

are these salsifies? (is it the right translation? In german it is Schwarzwurzeln...)


----------



## licia

Roasted asparagus with garlic cloves? Nah!


----------



## grumblebee

ironchef said:
			
		

> That's hokkigai sushi
> 
> It's a type of clam


 
And makes some of the best nigiri. Yum! 

I *knew* you'd be able to get that one, Ironchef! Good job...


----------



## ironchef

cara said:
			
		

> are these salsifies? (is it the right translation? In german it is Schwarzwurzeln...)


 
  That was fast. I forgot how many European posters we have on here. Yes, it's black salsify. I should've gone Asian instead.


----------



## corazon

Who is this famous dancer?


----------



## cara

corazon, I have no idea....


but what do think about the following:


----------



## Ishbel

Is it Baryshnikov?


----------



## Chopstix

A rooster on top of a cat on top of a dog on top of a horse... Dunno... but sure reminds me of the old lady who swallowed a fly


----------



## corazon

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Is it Baryshnikov?


you're right Ishbel!


----------



## Ishbel

I saw him dance a few times!  But my all-time favourite was Nureyev. I love the ballet.


----------



## jennyema

OK Ishbel, try to stump us!


----------



## Maidrite

*The Bremen Town Musicians
A Fairy Tale from the Brothers Grimm. Wilhelm & Jacob Grimm*
*This Art sits in a Town called Hanau, Germany I Beleive. *






e remember Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm for something they hadn't planned on becoming: storytellers for children. The Brothers Grimm saw themselves as scholars and patriots bent on preserving their Germanic culture as Napoleon strode across Europe. 

*1785*
Jacob Grimm is born in Hanau, a market town in one of the small polities that made up what is now Germany.






</IMG>
*Wilhelm (seated) 
and Jacob Grimm* 
Image courtesy of Hulton 
Getty/Liaison Agency 



*1786*
Wilhelm Grimm is born, also in Hanau.

*1796*
The Grimms' father dies, leaving the family in financial distress. An aunt pays for Jacob and Wilhelm to attend a prestigious school in Kassel.

*1802*
Jacob graduates and moves to Marburg to study law.

*1803*
Wilhelm graduates and joins Jacob in Marburg.

*1806*
Jacob drops out of law school, moves back to Kassel, and becomes a civil servant to support the family. To help a writer friend, who hopes to publish a folklore collection, Jacob and Wilhelm begin gathering tales in their spare time.

*1807*
France invades Kassel. 

*1808*
Wilhelm undergoes treatment for heart troubles.

*1812*
Impatient with their sluggish friend, the Brothers Grimm, as they style themselves, publish _Children's and Household Tales._

*1813*
France is rousted from central Europe by nations opposing Napolean. Jacob becomes a diplomat, Wilhelm a secretary to the royal librarian in Kassel.

*1819*
The Grimms publish the second edition of their _Tales._ Wilhelm emerges as keeper of the stories, while Jacob turns to other scholarly pursuits.

*1825*
The Grimms' _Small Edition_ (50 tales with illustrations by a third brother, Ludwig) achieves mild commercial success. Wilhelm marries Dortchen Wild. They eventually have three sons.

*1829*
After Jacob is passed over for a position at the library in Kassel, the Grimms move to Göttingen, where both brothers become librarian-professors.

*1837*
After refusing to swear allegiance to the king of Hanover, whom they consider despotic, the Grimms lose their jobs and return to Kassel.

*1841*
The Grimms move to Berlin and resume teaching.

*1848*
Jacob publishes _The History of the German Language,_ then retires.

*1852*
Wilhelm retires. Both brothers devote their remaining years to compiling a German dictionary.

*1857*
The Grimms publish the final edition of their fairy-tale collection. 

*1859*
Wilhelm dies. Jacob eulogizes him as the "fairy-tale brother."

*1863*
Jacob dies. By the time of their deaths the Brothers Grimm have won respect as leading scholars.


----------



## Ishbel

jennyema said:
			
		

> OK Ishbel, try to stump us!


 
Nope, I'm sure you're all far too smart to let me do that!


----------



## Maidrite

IshbelQuote:
Originally Posted by *jennyema*
_OK Ishbel, try to stump us!_


Nope, I'm sure you're all far too smart to let me do that! 




No we're not Ishbel, Trust Us !!!


----------



## corazon

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I saw him dance a few times! But my all-time favourite was Nureyev. I love the ballet.


I like Nureyev too, but Barishnikov sure has the legs  I love watching him jump.  He makes it look effortless but powerful.

Here's another


----------



## kimbaby

Mt. Shasta (i don't know)


----------



## corazon

kimbaby said:
			
		

> Mt. Shasta (i don't know)


Would you like a hint?
It's not in the USA


----------



## buckytom

all of these have been far too easy. that's kilimanjaro.

give me a few minutes for a good pic. unfortunately, i have to work.


----------



## corazon

buckytom said:
			
		

> all of these have been far too easy. that's kilimanjaro.
> 
> give me a few minutes for a good pic. unfortunately, i have to work.


You are too smart for us bucky.  I have a hard time thinking of something good.


----------



## jennyema

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm sure you're all far too smart to let me do that!


 
But if you win, you're next in line to post a pic! And now Bucky has let WORK get in the way ....


----------



## Maidrite

What town is this Building from ?


----------



## jennyema

Was going to say Cedar Rapids but it's *Eldon, Iowa.*

Saw this when I was young at the Cedar Rapids Art Center, where they still have many original Grant Woods.  I saw it a few weeks ago at the Art Institute of Chicago, where it lives now.


----------



## buckytom

maidrite, that's from i-o-waaaaaa. (american gothic)

here's one:


----------



## Alix

Pine cone?


----------



## buckytom

darn, i knew i shoulda put some peanut butter and seeds on it, just so the canadians wouldn't recognize it.

a pine cone it is.


----------



## jennyema

ALIX

Your turn!


----------



## Alix

Whoops! Sorry I forgot to post something before I went grocery shopping. Here's an easy one. Hmmmm...won't let me post it. Give me a minute


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Whoops! Sorry I forgot to post something before I went grocery shopping. Here's an easy one. Hmmmm...won't let me post it. Give me a minute


 
My shoulder after wiping out on my bike at Panorama?


----------



## Alix

EWWWWWWWWWWWW! Gross Ken! (Your shoulder was waaay ickier)


----------



## wasabi

strawberry?


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up wasabi.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Constance

Looks like ice to me.


----------



## Raven

Glass Drink Mixers (swizzle sticks)?

~ Raven ~


----------



## wasabi




----------



## texasgirl

Is it some type of crystal's?


----------



## corazon

looks like glue sticks to me (the kind you put in a glue gun).


----------



## wasabi

*Clue-You use it everyday.*


----------



## corazon

I want to say toothbrush bristles, but I don't think that's right...


----------



## wasabi

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I want to say toothbrush bristles, but I don't think that's right...



*You are a winner!!!!!!*


----------



## corazon

wasabi said:
			
		

> *You are a winner!!!!!*


uh-oh, that means I'm up.  Give me some time to find a good one.


----------



## Dove

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Glasgow, England?*



[/SIZ

Wasabi! You have my grandfather spinning in his grave...! He was born in Glasgow Scotland.


----------



## corazon




----------



## texasgirl

Grand Canyon?


----------



## amber

*where and what is this?*

Anybody?..............................................................


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OK and THIS..............







YOU WILL NEVER GUESS IT!!!!! HA! HA! HA!!!!!!!!


----------



## corazon

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Grand Canyon?


nope. try again. 
...whoa there are a lot of photos now.
amber-is that in Ireland?


----------



## amber

Nope Corazon. 

Deadly Sushi, it's the tardis from Dr. Who? ( hubby guesses).

Sorry corazon, I jumped ahead of you before you could answer texasgirl on her answer, which was Grand Canyon. Was that right?  It looks like the grand canyon to me too.


----------



## grumblebee

Amber- Yours is the Billy Wright statue at Molineux stadium in Wolverhampton.. 

Deadly Sushi- Amber is right! It's the TARDIS from Dr. Who!


----------



## corazon

Anybody care to venture another guess on mine?
It is in Utah.  There's a hint for ya.


----------



## grumblebee

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Anybody care to venture another guess on mine?
> It is in Utah. There's a hint for ya.


 
It looks a bit like Dead Horse Point. I have a big coffee table book on arial photography and it has a pic that looks like that...


----------



## amber

Grumblebee, your right, it's the Billy Wright statue at Molineux Stadium in Wolverhampton.

Corazon, is your picture Chute Canyon?


----------



## Raven

Corazon - Isn't that the horse-shoe canyon where they filmed one of the legs of Amazing Race Family Edition? The one where Phil was wating for them on a boat?

~ Raven ~


----------



## urmaniac13

Whoa... somehow I have been missing this thread and all the fun!!

Cora, is that Bryce Canyon?

Now here's mine... the name of the statue and the location...


----------



## urmaniac13

TARDIS... from Dr. Who if I remember correctly...


----------



## Maidrite

Here you go Licia !!!!!!!!  

*The Bronze Horseman*





A monument to Peter the Great









 The Bronze Horseman, an impressive monument to the founder of St Petersburg, Peter the Great,stands on Senatskaia Ploschad' (Square), facing the Neva River and surrounded by the Admiralty, St Isaac's Cathedral and the buildings of the former _Senate_ and _Synod - _the civil and religious governing bodies of pre-revolutionary Russia. 
The monument was built by order of the Empress Catherine the Great as a tribute to her famous predecessor on the Russian throne, Peter the Great. Being a German princess by birth, she was eager to establish a line of continuity with the earlier Russian monarchs. For that reason an inscription on the monument reads in Latin and Russian: _Petro Primo Catarina Secunda - To Peter the First from Catherine the Second._
This equestrian statue of Peter the Great, created by the famous French sculptor Etienne Maurice Falconet, depicts the most prominent reformer of the Russia state as a Roman hero. The pedestal is made of a single piece of red granite molded into the shape of a cliff. From the top of this "cliff" Peter gallantly leads Russia forward, while his horse steps on a snake, which represents the enemies of Peter and his reforms. 
According to a 19th century legend, enemy forces will never take St. Petersburg while the "Bronze Horseman" stands in the middle of the city. During the Second World War the statue was not taken down, but was protected with sand bags and a wooden shelter. In that way, the monument survived the 900-day Siege of Leningrad virtually untouched. 
Location: Ploschad Dekabristov


----------



## urmaniac13

Ochen' Xhorosho (very good), James!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Absolutely correct!!


----------



## corazon

Raven said:
			
		

> Corazon - Isn't that the horse-shoe canyon where they filmed one of the legs of Amazing Race Family Edition? The one where Phil was wating for them on a boat?
> 
> ~ Raven ~


Raven is the closest.  It's called dead horse point in Southern Utah, near Moab.  Here's why it's called dead horse point-


_Before the turn of the century, mustang herds ran wild on the mesas near Dead Horse Point. The unique promontory provided a natural corral into which the horses were driven by cowboys. The only escape was through a narrow, 30-yard neck of land controlled by fencing. Mustangs were then roped and broken, with the better ones being kept for personal use or sold to eastern markets. Unwanted culls of "broomtails" were left behind to find their way off the Point. __According to one legend, a band of broomtails was left corralled on the Point. The gate was supposedly left open so the horses could return to the open range. For some unknown reason, the mustangs remained on the Point. There they died of thirst within sight of the Colorado River, 2,000 feet below._ 
This erosion process has taken approximately 150 million years.


----------



## urmaniac13

One of the world's most celebrated bridges... what is its name, and where is it?


----------



## buckytom

that looks like the charles bridge in prague to me.


----------



## urmaniac13

Right on Bucky!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I am going to find a real toughie for the next one


----------



## buckytom

here's one: it's a tough one, so i'll give you the country: germany.


----------



## texasgirl

Is that the one that they used in XXX, Uramaniac?


----------



## urmaniac13

I haven't seen XXX but the bridge and the surrounding scenery is so picturesque I remember it was used in several films and music videos etc... so probably you are right!


----------



## corazon

Looks like a border crossing.


----------



## Maidrite

Its CheckPoint Charlie BuckyTom. I am going to say around *1990 !  Is that it ? Berlin !*


----------



## Maidrite

This is in the USA in the MIDWEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is it ?


----------



## Barbara L

Could that be the Wapello County Courthouse in Ottumwa, Iowa?

How about this?  It is obviously a memorial to veterans.  Where is it, specifically?

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Raven is the closest. It's called dead horse point in Southern Utah, near Moab. Here's why it's called dead horse point-
> .


 
Look back a couple of posts... I guessed right on!


----------



## corazon

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Look back a couple of posts... I guessed right on!


sorry grumblebee!  You're post was at the bottom of the page and I guess I just missed it.  I apologise.


----------



## Raven

Yeah Grumblebee was actually closer   I did a bit of googling and the canyon I was talking about turns out to be in Arizona. (sorry) 

One quick note, we are getting all mixed up.  Please wait until you are declared the winner before posting a pic. We have 2 or 3 active guesses running at the same time and is making for some serious confusion. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Could that be the Wapello County Courthouse in Ottumwa, Iowa?
> 
> How about this? It is obviously a memorial to veterans. Where is it, specifically?
> 
> Barbara


You are right about the Wapello County Courthouse in Ottumwa, They took the rather large clock down years ago for fear it might fall and they didn't want to spend the money on a 110 year old building to fix it ! so there is old and kinda new. the Floors are Marble so are the Staircases, this place is like walking back into time. 
Now here's Yours ........

*Veterans Memorial Garden*: Located in front of the Veterans Museum and Memorial Center, the garden was dedicated on Veterans Day, 11 November 2005. The Garden honors veterans of all eras who served in the Army, Marine Corps, Navy, Air Force, Coast Guard and Wartime Merchant Marine. This initial phase of the garden is divided into three separate sections: an Air Garden, Land Garden and Sea Garden with a central amphitheater and flags of all the respective services. The Air Garden has a reflecting pool with a bronze statue of a B-24 Liberator facing the old Consolidated Aircraft Factory in San Diego that built the B-24 during WII. The Garden has wide lawn areas, large trees, benches and is open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep it is the Veteran's Garden (specifically at Balboa Park) in San Diego.  Your turn.     (People are going to think we are telling each other the answers, but I can assure them that we are not!)

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite went to bed, so he asked me to put this one in for him.  Obviously I can't answer this one!   So here is one from Maidrite!

This one should be easy, since it gives you a clue right on it.  Well, actually thousands, if not millions, of clues!!!  My parents have seen it, and I am dying to. WHAT is this?


----------



## corazon

Is that Mitchell Corn Palace?  In South Dakota?


----------



## Barbara L

You got it Corazon!  I would love to see it some day.  My mom and dad really enjoyed it.  It is different every year.  Here is an interesting link to it: http://www.frankwu.com/Corn.html

Your turn!

 Barbara and Maidrite!!!


----------



## Cheese-lovers

We have two good photos that you will never guess. Unless you are really smart of course. We are going to the place on Friday night so we will take the photo and will post them then!!!  

Luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## Maidrite

The more the merrier, Bring them on. I love to learn !


----------



## mish

"here's one: it's a tough one, so i'll give you the country: germany."

BT, I'm a little late but....

It's the Guard Gate on the back lot of The Burbank Studios


----------



## corazon

I suppose I'm up then, here goes


----------



## buckytom

that's the monument to the discoveries, or the "padrao dos descobrimentos" in lisbon.


----------



## corazon

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's the monument to the discoveries, or the "padrao dos descobrimentos" in lisbon.


Nice Bucky!  You're up.


----------



## buckytom

ok, here's one:


----------



## grumblebee

That's the Lietrim County (Ireland) shield.


----------



## buckytom

yup, me father's land.

you're up grumbleB.


----------



## urmaniac13

now... how about this one???


----------



## corazon

Is that in Andora urmaniac?


----------



## The Z

I think I saw this in a James Bond movie...


----------



## jennyema

Is that in Tibet?  Inthe Himalayas?


----------



## college_cook

is it the swiss alps?


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Ok we got the photo a little earlier than planned. See if you can guess where this is


----------



## Maidrite

Cheese Lovers, I Think I found it. 
Adelaide South Australia.
Your by the Regent Arcade entrance Right ?
Its Called Rundle Mall  Right ?


----------



## grumblebee

CheeseLovers- I would say it's Adalaide, Australia...?


----------



## Maidrite

I'm still working on your Licia, I will let you know as soon as I find it !


----------



## urmaniac13

So far college cook has come the closest... it is very close to Swiss border... another hint --- it is a world famous attractions for cycling/motorcycling enthusiasts... 
(Z, I haven't seen all the 007flicks... however it may be possible that this place was used... it will make a great chase scene... )


----------



## Maidrite

It appears to be Furka Pass if so it is 2431 metres long and around 7700 feet above sea level


----------



## Cheese-lovers

How rude. lol we thought no one would know.

Kim & Krysten ^_^


----------



## grumblebee

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> How rude. lol we thought no one would know.
> 
> Kim & Krysten ^_^


 
We are a smart bunch!!!


----------



## grumblebee

Okay everyone... guess where this is:


----------



## Ken

It's not the Chateau Laurier is it?


----------



## grumblebee

Ken said:
			
		

> It's not the Chateau Laurier is it?


 
nope... guess again!


----------



## Cheese-lovers

ooh i know its buckingham palace!!! Wow im smart lol. *sarcastic in case you didnt get it*


----------



## grumblebee

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> ooh i know its buckingham palace!!! Wow im smart lol. *sarcastic in case you didnt get it*


 
No.. good guess though. 

HINT: It's in Canada!


----------



## urmaniac13

Maidrite said:
			
		

> It appears to be Furka Pass if so it is 2431 metres long and around 7700 feet above sea level


 
Not a bad guess, James!!  However it is another side of the swiss border... 
More hint.. It is in Italy... Near Bormio (famous as a mecca of alpine skiing...)


----------



## Ken

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Okay everyone... guess where this is:


 

Can you tell me if it's in Ottawa?


----------



## Ken

I know what it is now grumblebee.

It's the Empress Hotel in Victoria isn't it?


----------



## grumblebee

Ken said:
			
		

> I know what it is now grumblebee.
> 
> It's the Empress Hotel in Victoria isn't it?


 
Yay! Good job...  

(Victoria is one of my most favourite places in all of Canada... its so beautiful there!!!)


----------



## Ken

Ok, what is this and where is it?


----------



## Barbara L

You're too easy Ken! That is the Wayne Gretzky Statue at Edmonton's Skyreach Centre.  

 Barbara


----------



## rain97

*lol!!*

Cool!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Ken

Barbara L said:
			
		

> You're too easy Ken! That is the Wayne Gretzky Statue at Edmonton's Skyreach Centre.
> 
> Barbara


 
Fine smartypants....you're up!


----------



## Barbara L

Ok everyone, this is probably too easy, but *where* is this?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

The windmills in by Palm Springs?


----------



## Barbara L

I knew it would be too easy for the Californians!  Your turn!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

How about this one?


----------



## grumblebee

pdswife - that looks like the famous monestaries of greece... cant remember the exact name of the place though. It's on the tip of my tongue...!


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> So far college cook has come the closest... it is very close to Swiss border... another hint --- it is a world famous attractions for cycling/motorcycling enthusiasts...
> (Z, I haven't seen all the 007flicks... however it may be possible that this place was used... it will make a great chase scene... )


 
This is in fact Stelvio Pass (Swiss side) which is connected to Umbrail Pass (Italian side) 
*The Stelvio Pass*

*(9042 ft. / 2760 m)*






Open: Late June to mid-October. Maximum gradient: 1 in 9. 
"The Stelvio is not in itself an essential through-route, but it is one of the most magnificent mountain passes to be driven by experienced drivers for its own sake. Till 1936, when the Iseran was opened (*), the highest motorable pass in Europe, it has only surrendered that honor by a matter of 46 ft, and is incomparably finer from the scenic angle: indeed, many consider it scenically the finest of all the Alpine passes. The road itself is also a marvel of engineering skill, the huge rises on both sides being overcome by some fifty hairpin bends on either approach, the 48 on the north side between the summit and Trafoi being probably the finest continuous hairpin sector in the Alps. 
"On the southern side the road worms its way up the immensely deep Braulio ravine, clinging from side to side and tunnelling frequently, between towering rock walls, to the more open basin at the 4th Cantoniera, where the Umbrail Pass comes in from the left. From the junction to the summit is little more than a mile, the road winding more gently up 900 ft. of shaly slope, but still relatively viewless. "From the summit, where the famous Ortler view is suddenly revealed, the Trafoi windings lead down in face of superb views of peaks and glaciers to Trafoi, just below the tree line. The rest of the road, falling along the Trafoibach to the Adige levels in the main valley, is a pleasant descent with fine views ahead of the Zillertal (Austrian) peaks in the main Alpine chain."


----------



## cara

pdswife said:
			
		

> How about this one?


 
that looks like Meteora...


----------



## pdswife

grumblebee said:
			
		

> pdswife - that looks like the famous monestaries of greece... cant remember the exact name of the place though. It's on the tip of my tongue...!




Yep!  It's the Meteora in Greece.
Our village is located right under them.


----------



## Maidrite

*Varlaam Monastery 

*Varlaam Monastery was founded in 1517 by Theophanis and Nektarios Apsaradas from Ioanina though the first to establish a monastery here was an ascetic anchorite named Varlaam. The monastery houses an important collection of relics, intricately carved wooden crosses, icons, embroidered epitaphoi and many other ecliastical treasures. It also contains frescos by the well-known post Byzantine iconographer Frangos Katelanos.The monastery is open from 9am to 1pm and then from 3:30 to 6pm. It is closed on Fridays. 

Which of course is part of Meteoras Monasteries   You Guys all Did GREAT !


----------



## grumblebee

Yes... Meteora! The name was on the tip of my tongue... but I knew what it was? Does this mean I can post a photo now? Yippee! 

Okay guys... what is this? (this might be too easy for some... we'll see!)


----------



## buckytom

are those fiddleheads, aka wild bracken?


----------



## Maidrite

Fiddleheads............


----------



## grumblebee

Awww.. you guys are just too darn smart!


----------



## Maidrite

Duhhhhhhhh 

 Bucky You won Fair and Square, its your turn to put a Picture Up, ..........Darn ole Potty Break I should of just forgot about it..................................................


----------



## buckytom

go with "depends" maidrite, that's what i do.  

ok, lemme go find a picture...

here ya go:

oops, too easy.
lemme try again.


----------



## grumblebee

I know... it's a stamp, right?  

If you want specifics though, I havent a clue... hehe.


----------



## buckytom

sorry grumble, that one was too easy. i decided to change it.


----------



## buckytom

bump.

anyone, anyone?

ok hints. something to do with a french movie.


----------



## Alix

Barbara L said:
			
		

> You're too easy Ken! That is the Wayne Gretzky Statue at Edmonton's Skyreach Centre.
> 
> Barbara


 
Hey Barbara...its the right thing...wrong place. Its Rexall Place now. Heeheehee!

Back to buckytom's amphitheater thingy...sorry to hijack!


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Barbara...its the right thing...wrong place. Its Rexall Place now. Heeheehee!
> 
> Back to buckytom's amphitheater thingy...sorry to hijack!


Alix, I was going for the name of the place when it was erected!  LOL  Actually I just found an old website!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:
			
		

> sorry grumble, that one was too easy. i decided to change it.


This is a guess, since I can't find a single picture of this (other than yours! LOL), but is it the Abel Gance Open Air Cinema at Telluride?  Ok, I'm going back to look some more.  I'm determined to find another picture of this, as I am probably not even in the ballpark!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Is it in Germany??


----------



## cara

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Is it in Germany??


 
don`t think so... I would not know where and what....


----------



## cara

buckytom said:
			
		

> bump.
> 
> anyone, anyone?
> 
> ok hints. something to do with a french movie.


 
hmmm... some more hints?


----------



## buckytom

barbara got it. it is a triptych type movie screen, for showing of abel gance's classic movie "napoleon".
i'm not sure if this was in france or america, but here's some photos of the construction: (click on the picture)
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.solutions.fr/Napoleon.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.solutions.fr/Evenements.html&h=260&w=385&sz=15&hl=en&start=47&tbnid=TDnOjcT21AGRYM:&tbnh=80&tbnw=119&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dabel%2Bgance%2Bnapoleon%26start%3D40%26dnum%3D20%26hl%3Den%26lr%3Dlang_en%26newwindow%3D1%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN


----------



## Barbara L

Since SierraCook got my last one (Windmills at Palm Springs) and hasn't had a chance to post a picture, I'm going to go ahead and let her take this turn.  Have at it SierraCook!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

This place has a important role in American western history.


----------



## Barbara L

Hole-in-the-Wall Pass in Johnson County, Wyoming???  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Sure is pretty!


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, it is!  I would love to go see it in person sometime. There are so many pretty places in the world!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Hole-in-the-Wall Pass in Johnson County, Wyoming???
> 
> Barbara


 
Barbara, you are right.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Barbara L

I have been to see this.  It was such an awesome experience.  I have my own pictures of it (one with the sun behind it is great!), but I haven't scanned them. What and where is this?  Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Maidrite said:
			
		

> This is in fact Stelvio Pass (Swiss side) which is connected to Umbrail Pass (Italian side)
> *The Stelvio Pass*
> 
> *(9042 ft. / 2760 m)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open: Late June to mid-October. Maximum gradient: 1 in 9.
> "The Stelvio is not in itself an essential through-route, but it is one of the most magnificent mountain passes to be driven by experienced drivers for its own sake. Till 1936, when the Iseran was opened (*), the highest motorable pass in Europe, it has only surrendered that honor by a matter of 46 ft, and is incomparably finer from the scenic angle: indeed, many consider it scenically the finest of all the Alpine passes. The road itself is also a marvel of engineering skill, the huge rises on both sides being overcome by some fifty hairpin bends on either approach, the 48 on the north side between the summit and Trafoi being probably the finest continuous hairpin sector in the Alps.
> "On the southern side the road worms its way up the immensely deep Braulio ravine, clinging from side to side and tunnelling frequently, between towering rock walls, to the more open basin at the 4th Cantoniera, where the Umbrail Pass comes in from the left. From the junction to the summit is little more than a mile, the road winding more gently up 900 ft. of shaly slope, but still relatively viewless. "From the summit, where the famous Ortler view is suddenly revealed, the Trafoi windings lead down in face of superb views of peaks and glaciers to Trafoi, just below the tree line. The rest of the road, falling along the Trafoibach to the Adige levels in the main valley, is a pleasant descent with fine views ahead of the Zillertal (Austrian) peaks in the main Alpine chain."


 
*Bravo bravo, James!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*
*You have done your homework very well!!  I wish I could give you a multiple karma for this you deserve it!!*
*You rock as always!!  *


----------



## mudbug

buckytom said:
			
		

> barbara got it. it is a triptych type movie screen, for showing of abel gance's classic movie "napoleon".


 
Bucky, did you ever get to see this movie?  I got to see it in the historic Chicago Theater years ago with Francis Coppola's dad directing a live orchestra accompanying the film.  What a treat.


----------



## buckytom

why yes i did 'bug, 20 + years ago, in radio city music hall. it was so cool that i remember it as if it were yesterday. 
i was trying to think of a good picture, and then i thought 3 pictures would be better, ergo triptych.
i was just reading about how interpretations of nostradamus' centuries (quatrains as they are more often referred) revealed that napoleon was one of the three historical anti-christs, and at the time i needed to find a picture to post, so the idea of the picture of the screen came to me. i really thought i was going to stump everyone. man, barbara's good!!!

i wonder if frankie coppolla's dad had to keep telling him to keep quiet and stop playing cops and mafia during the rehearsals...


----------



## Maidrite

What is this ???


----------



## buckytom

brain coral.


----------



## Maidrite

OK YOu are Right Bucky.........Your Up !      Did you see the story on JMac ?


----------



## Barbara L

No one has guessed my cross one yet.  Want a hint?

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

Barbara L said:
			
		

> No one has guessed my cross one yet. Want a hint?
> 
> Barbara


 
Is that the giant cross in Effingham Illinois?


----------



## Barbara L

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Is that the giant cross in Effingham Illinois?


Good guess, but you have to go farther south for this one.

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Good guess, but you have to go farther south for this one.
> 
> Barbara


 
Is it the one in Texas then?


----------



## grumblebee

Okay, I'm just going to assume I am right because I am getting antsy to post a photo. So guess *what this is: *


----------



## Maidrite

grumblebee vbmenu_register("postmenu_241204", true);  
*Contest Winner*




*Profile: *Location: canada
Posts: 294

Quote:



Is it the one in Texas then?








You are right grumblebee !!!!!!!!!  

Barbara has been hard at work Grading Papers and Writing a Paper for her Masters Degree ! So I am here to let you know its your turn LOL   Good Job !


----------



## PolishedTopaz

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm just going to assume I am right because I am getting antsy to post a photo. So guess *what this is: *


 

That's NATTO! thanks to Iron Chef a few nights ago.


----------



## grumblebee

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> That's NATTO! thanks to Iron Chef a few nights ago.


 
Hey you are right! I thought it might stump people... ah well. Next time!


----------



## jennyema

Natto is very distictive looking.

And tasting


----------



## Barbara L

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Is it the one in Texas then?


Whoops, sorry!  Yes it is in Grooms, Texas.  I saw it about 8 years ago.

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

Thought I'd just jump in, being that topaz isn't online tonight.


----------



## flukx

Edinburgh Castle?


----------



## corazon

flukx said:
			
		

> Edinburgh Castle?


too easy, I suppose.


----------



## Barbara L

Flukx's turn!  In the meantime, what is this?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara, that is great.  It is a jelly belly bean mosaic of Ronald Reagan.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I say that is corn.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who is THIS??


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, I have no idea. Your latest GF?  

Guess where this is and what it is?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sierra I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wish. To ME she is the most beautiful woman I know.    Alas she is an actress. Very popular in Canada. I met her once. No. Not a stalker.   She was in a play. 
Red hair and freckles.   Oh boy. I have to calm down.


----------



## Barbara L

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Barbara, that is great. It is a jelly belly bean mosaic of Ronald Reagan.


You got it!  Jelly Belly jelly beans to be exact.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Who is THIS??


Megan Follows?

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, first of all, this is not what it seems!  What is it?

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Sushi's new avatar?


----------



## Barbara L

Good one Wasabi!  I'm getting ready to go to bed, so I won't keep anyone in suspense any longer.  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Good one, Barbara!


----------



## phinz

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Sushi, I have no idea. Your latest GF?
> 
> Guess where this is and what it is?


I'm guessing, since you live in the Sierras, that that would be the Sierra Mountains/Buttes outside Sierra City. Geologically, from that distance, what it looks like is a volcanic inclusion, but I could be off on that.


----------



## phinz

What skyline is this?


----------



## cara

Houston, Texas


----------



## Barbara L

I love big city skylines!

 Barbara


----------



## cara

okay.... now I think it's my turn...


----------



## phinz

cara said:
			
		

> Houston, Texas



My hometown and one of the most beautiful skylines in the world. Almost as recognizable as the New York skyline.


----------



## Ken

Cara...is that the Reichstag?


----------



## cara

Ken, it seems to me that one was too easy ;o))


----------



## Ken

Ok, where is this?


----------



## Bugs

is it Edmonton? hey dad!


----------



## Ken

Bugs said:
			
		

> is it Edmonton? hey dad!


 
Maybe.   Party pooper.


----------



## Ken

Bugs asked me to post a pic for her.....

What's this?


----------



## phinz

The Blarney Stone


----------



## phinz

What skyline is this?


----------



## Maidrite

Is it Chicago ?


----------



## Hungry

*Picture*

Looks like Disneyland entrance in Anheim Ca. to me!


----------



## phinz

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Is it Chicago ?


Nope. 

Hint: It's in the South.


----------



## Alix

Miami right?


----------



## Alix

OK, where is this?


----------



## mudbug

wherever it is, Alix, I would really like to be there right now!


----------



## GB

It does not look natural. I am guessing Japan.


----------



## Alix

Not Japan GB, but you are on the right track.


----------



## mudbug

Is it that big mall up in Edmonton?


----------



## Alix

Yep. Its the Waterpark in the Mall. You're up mudbug.


----------



## mudbug

Nope, I'm not up.  Not well versed in downloading pics at the moment.

Someone else please step in.


----------



## Alix

OK mudbug, I'll go again for Bugs, she guessed the pic too.

Who is this famous Edmonton Eskimo?


----------



## phinz

Is that Warren Moon?


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up phinz.


----------



## phinz

Here's another skyline for you.


----------



## Alix

Jacksonville?


----------



## mudbug

I'm thinking Denver.


----------



## Alix

Can I change my guess to Dallas?


----------



## phinz

YOu got it right, Alix. Thought I'd throw you guys off by not showing the ball.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
_Who is THIS?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

Megan Follows?

 Barbara

Yes it is Megan Follows!!!! Sorry it took so long to give the answer. I forgot that I posted it.   Ok Barbara.... tell Sushi the truth.... did you right click on the photo and then click on Properties to see who it was??


----------



## Alix

phinz said:
			
		

> YOu got it right, Alix. Thought I'd throw you guys off by not showing the ball.


 
Cool! I'm off to find a picture. Be right back.


----------



## Alix

OK, Where is this? You get two pics, one is what they do there in the Summer and the other is what they do in the winter.


----------



## phinz

Panorama Mountain Village, BC, CA

The golf course, I'm guessing, is Greywolf in Panorama.


----------



## Alix

Crap phinz...you could at least PRETEND to be stuck once in a while! You're up!


----------



## phinz

Sorry Alix.  





I'll have one when I get home. I'm out of here in about 30 minutes or so, and it takes 30-45 minutes to commute home. If somebody else wants to post one in the interim, that's fine with me.


----------



## middie

whoa phinz... you're good


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
> _Who is THIS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Megan Follows?
> 
> Barbara
> 
> Yes it is Megan Follows!!!! Sorry it took so long to give the answer. I forgot that I posted it.  Ok Barbara.... tell Sushi the truth.... did you right click on the photo and then click on Properties to see who it was??


No, I didn't do that.  But very close!  

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

OK. Here's another one. What's the big shiny thing on the right and where is it? Bonus if you can tell me why it was built.


----------



## Ken

That's the Sunsphere in Knoxville...built for the World's Fair.


----------



## Ken

What is this?   And where is it located?


----------



## mudbug

Alix and Ken's first anniversary cutlet.  Immortalized in concrete in their back yard.


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> Alix and Ken's first anniversary cutlet. Immortalized in concrete in their back yard.


 
Not quite.... ....guess again!


----------



## phinz

That's the world's largest pyrogy, located in Glendon, Alberta.


----------



## phinz

This one should be easy. What mountain is this?


----------



## Ken

Mount St. Helens?


----------



## phinz

Nope, though I considered a Mt. St. Helens pre-eruption pic.


----------



## middie

Mt. McKinley ?


----------



## Ken

Mount Baker?


----------



## phinz

No and no.


----------



## Ken

Mount Rainier?


----------



## phinz

You got it.


----------



## Ken

Ok, where is this located?


----------



## phinz

Is that the one in Vulcan, Alberta?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its in a town in Iowa. Its the home town of Kirk.


----------



## The Z

Is it in Riverside, Iowa?

Edit:
(I just looked it up... It looks like Phinz got it right)


----------



## Alix

The Z said:
			
		

> Is it in Riverside, Iowa?
> 
> Edit:
> (I just looked it up... It looks like Phinz got it right)


 
Yep, phinz, you're up.


----------



## phinz

What is this called and where is it?


----------



## Alix

Painted Ladies in San Francisco? If I'm right Ken can post a pic for me as I won't have access to a computer at work today.


----------



## phinz

Alix said:
			
		

> Painted Ladies in San Francisco? If I'm right Ken can post a pic for me as I won't have access to a computer at work today.


 
Nope.


----------



## Alix

It sort of looks like a movie set. Is it SanFrancisco though phinz?


----------



## phinz

Nope. I changed the picture title to throw people off.


----------



## Alix

WhyyoulittleIoughta....(good thought, I'll remember that one.)

Its a stinker this one. Working on it...


----------



## The Z

How about a clue?  I don't think this one would have been obvious BEFORE it was altered.


----------



## Alix

Reykjavik? Thats the only other place I can think of with painted row houses. Help us out here phinz.


----------



## phinz

Here are a couple of clues: It's on the East Coast, on a peninsula and is *very* photographed. In fact, it's a major landmark for this city. 

I consider this city to be My One Particular Harbor and love being there more than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Alix

Buffett? K, looking for something like that. You have my curiosity piqued phinz.


----------



## GB

If it is buffett then it must be Key West. That is as far as I can get.


----------



## phinz

Nope, though Buffett used to have a place on an island south of there, from what I understand.

The OPH reference was just my own reference, because it's the place I would lay anchor if I had to choose a permanent location.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

phinz said:
			
		

> What is this called and where is it?


 
Is it in Boston? It reminds me of Beacon Hill.


----------



## buckytom

i was going to say bermuda, but the buildings are too tall.

ok, an edit.

i think i have it, turning the tables on the background investigator named phinz!

it's rainbow row in charleston.


----------



## phinz

You are correct, Bucky. W00t!!!!1!


----------



## buckytom

since blindly searching for painted row houses wasn't working, i decided to see what place phinz might like to retire to. upon viewing his webpage, i discovered an affection for charleston. 
ergo, painted row houses + east coast city + phinz's background = charleston.

how's that mr. investigator?


----------



## phinz

I figured somebody would get it that way. Good investigating. I'd give you karma, but apparently I haven't spread the love enough.


----------



## buckytom

ok, here's 2 from around the same place:


----------



## Ken

Throw me a bone here!


----------



## mudbug

Appalachian Trail


----------



## buckytom

'bug is on the trail!

i guess i could hold out for a more detailed answer, but the appalachian trail will do.

the top picture is an alpine shelter, or lean-to that i spent many winter nights on solo backpacking trips. the side you can't see is open to the elements, but there are 2 small fireplaces for the really cold nights. if the world ever goes to heck in a hadbasket, that's where you'll find me. i've even rebuilt parts of it after some rotten people chopped and burned sections.

the second is a feature on the trail called the lemon squeezer. it is a fracture in a huge rockface that the appalachian trail goes right thru. it's difficult to maneuver with a day pack on your back, let alone a thru hikers pack. but if you don't go thru, you haven't completed the trail.

ok 'bug, you're up.


----------



## Alix

Since mudbug isn't responding I am going to take her turn (slap me later mudbug)

Anyone know what this is? (Ken you can't guess)


----------



## mudbug

Slap you?  and create a border incident?  no way, eh?

The Taj Mah-Ottowa?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Pretty good guess though.


----------



## Alix

Where's phinz? Did this one stump everyone? Do I get a prize if it does?


----------



## phinz

That's the Alberta Provincial Capitol building.

I'm limited on access right now. I'm in Key Largo for funeral proceedings, but am checking work emails and forums when I can. Somebody else can post one if they want until I get back. I have a really good picture that I'll use later.


----------



## Alix

Good one phinz, I knew you would get it. It is indeed the Alberta Legislature.


----------



## Ken

What are these.....and where are these ones located?


----------



## Alix

Can I guess? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Can I guess? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


 
Don't make me come over there!


----------



## Alix

They are hoodoos. And they are in Drumheller AB.

Here's one. Where is this picture taken? And yes, those are my lovely children.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it the General Sherman Tree in Sequoia National Park?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Good guess though.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

we know what it is!!!!!!! we do, we do!!!!!! It's the eiffel tower isn't it!!!


Luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## wardstewart

amsterdam main station


----------



## Alix

Um, no and no. LOL. Sizzlin was closer.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

oh we were so sure.   well if its not the eiffel tower is it the statue of liberty? 

Luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## The Z

Stratosphere Giant?

World's tallest tree?


----------



## Alix

The question is WHERE is the tree. It is likely not the worlds tallest, but it is certainly one of its older residents. So the answer Z, is nope.


Kim and Krysten, what the heck are YOU looking at.?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alix.... its in a forest. Its in California. The 2 girls are 6 and 10. They like pasta but hate Law and Order: Criminal Intent.
Now what do I win?


----------



## Alix

Warm Sushi, but the kids are 8 and 10 (in the picture anyway), they like Spongebob and the tree is NOT in California. Smooch! Try again.


----------



## phinz

Cathedral Grove? Or is it Haida Gwaii?


----------



## Alix

Give the man a prize! It is indeed Cathedral Grove. We were there in 2004 and given a tour by my brother who lives on the island. He was telling us a few years ago they had a really bad storm that knocked down a bunch of the trees, very sad. Its still one of the coolest places on earth though.

You're up phinz.


----------



## phinz

Give me a few to prep the picture I have waiting.


----------



## phinz

I took this abstract(ish) picture on one of my trips in the past year. What is the official name of this "building" and where is it located?


----------



## The Z

Gateway Arch in St Louie?


----------



## phinz

Yup. You're up and I'm headed to Pigeon Forge, then North Carolina, then Pigeon Forge for the weekend. See you guys Sunday night!


----------



## The Z

Where is this?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Well I'd have to guess its Italy with the flowers on the side of the bridge.


----------



## The Z

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Well I'd have to guess its Italy with the flowers on the side of the bridge.


 
Close but no cigar (I'm looking for the name of the lake).

.


----------



## buckytom

that would be lake lucerne. 

it was a tough one, but i found another similar picture with a sign that read "beidseitig" with opposing arrows next to the bridge (which translates "2 way traffic), so i was able to guess it was western europe, and i tracked it down to switzerland. good one z.


----------



## SizzlininIN

What do you guys do sit around and watch the discovery channel all the time or what .  Just kidding.  It is fun trying to web search and find out where these places are.  If I ever can guess one of yours I've got one that'll stump you.....or at least I hope it does.


----------



## buckytom

ok, i'll give you a fairly easy one sizz so you can post your stumper.

hint: a famous nyc music hall...


----------



## SizzlininIN

The only music hall I can think of at the moment is Radio City?


----------



## buckytom

yup, that's the curtain at radio city music hall.

you're up sizz.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok...who's this famous person b. 1860


----------



## phinz

I recognized Lizzie Borden *immediately.* To confirm, I hovered my mouse over the picture.


----------



## phinz

I'll post a pic this evening when I get home.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> To confirm, I hovered my mouse over the picture.


 
    Nice work Sherlock!


----------



## phinz

Easy one.

Where is this?


----------



## Ken

Fleming Street ( Mile '0' of The Key West Scenic Highway ) ?


----------



## SizzlininIN

phinz said:
			
		

> I recognized Lizzie Borden *immediately.* To confirm, I hovered my mouse over the picture.


 
Hey no fair!  Why did the mouse thing work on my pic but not the others?


----------



## Ken

Okie dokie, I'll assume my guess was right.  If not Phinz, you can flog me. 

What and where is this?


----------



## phinz

You were right, and that's a Mallard Duck in Andrew, Alberta, CA.


----------



## phinz

What is this and where is it?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey I know this one....worlds smallest post office in Collier Co., FL


----------



## phinz

Yup, though technically it's Ochopee, FL, but it is in Collier County.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok....before I post another pic that you can run your lil mouse over and see the answer how do I post a pic and not reveal the answer.


----------



## phinz

change the name of the picture before you attach it. That's how I threw people off toward San Francisco with my Charleston picture. I changed it to say sanfran.jpg instead of rainbowrow.jpg. 

For the record, I already knew the answer before I moused over. I recognized her instantly. She has a very distinct appearance in the realm of famous people.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its history makes this place famous......what is its name and where is it located?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok....maybe this one is pretty tough so I'll give you a clue.  

Paranormal


----------



## Ken

The Borley rectory in England?


----------



## phinz

I recognize the place, but that's about it. The first thing I thought was Amityville yesterday, but it has a gambrel roof, so I know that's wrong. I'm still ruminating and cogitating on this conundrum.

Edit: I believe Ken has it...


----------



## SizzlininIN

You got it Ken!


----------



## Ken

Alrighty then....what is this...and where is it located?


----------



## Alix

Can I say I have lovely memories of this place? Smooch Ken.


----------



## mudbug

The hotel at Lake Louise or the Victoria on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Alix

You're on the right track mudbug, but not quite there. (Ken's sleeping so I will pinch hit til he gets up)


----------



## mudbug

well, that's the only two I've seen in person, so I guess I'm out of this round.


----------



## Alix

Hint: Same chain.


----------



## phinz

I thought it might be the Hotel Macdonald, but can't find a decent picture to confirm...

edit: I just stumbled across this one. Looks like the same picture. Have they repainted it recently? Because this picture looks different...


----------



## phinz

What is this and where is it?


----------



## Ken

Yup, it's the Mac.  As for the difference in coloration....I think it's just a difference in sunlight conditions....cuz the hotel's not painted...it's stonework. Good job.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> What is this and where is it?


 
Eiffel tower in Vegas?


----------



## phinz

Thanks and nope.


----------



## cara

the eiffel tower in Paris?


----------



## phinz

Nope.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Tokyo Tower in Minato-ku, Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Alix

phinz said:
			
		

> I thought it might be the Hotel Macdonald, but can't find a decent picture to confirm...
> 
> edit: I just stumbled across this one. Looks like the same picture. Have they repainted it recently? Because this picture looks different...


 
I don't think they paint it phinz, it is stone. Must just be the light that makes it look different. And just for interest, Ken and I were married on their terrace that overlooks the beautiful river valley.

And now back to the game...


----------



## phinz

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Tokyo Tower in Minato-ku, Tokyo, Japan


 
You got it!


----------



## SizzlininIN

someone can take my turn I gotta run


----------



## Alix

OK, I have one. Where is this?


----------



## phinz

Is that Sulphur Mountain/Banff?


----------



## Alix

Close phinz but nope.


----------



## phinz

Ummm...

http://www.riversidebanff.com/location.html

Mouse over the picture.

What a *pretty* place. <click - set as wallpaper>


----------



## Alix

LOL, OK phinz, but I have to tell you thats NOT what the photo is supposed to be. Its supposed to be the JASPER gondola. And I'm not alone here, Ken thought it was Jasper too. However...I bow to your searching, it looks like my photo was in error. LOL, you're up phinz.


----------



## phinz

I actually figured out that it looked like Banff and did a search for Banff Tram which led me to Banff Gondola, which led me to Sulphur Mountain. 

What is the name of this particular formation, and where is it located?


----------



## Ken

_Landscape Arch, Arches National Park....in Utah?_


----------



## phinz

You are correct sir.


----------



## Ken

Alright.....here's the next one......


----------



## GB

Mars               ?


----------



## Ken

GB said:
			
		

> Mars ?


 
Ah, you're no fun at all.  
Yeah, it's Mars.    You're up.


----------



## GB

What is this?


----------



## phinz

Korean War Memorial?


----------



## GB

You got it phinz.


----------



## phinz

Whew. Good guess.


----------



## phinz

What kind of car is this (the one in front)?


----------



## Ken

Looks like a Trabant.


----------



## GB

If Ken is wrong, which I doubt he is, then I will guess Edsel.


----------



## phinz

Yup. It's a Trabbie, Ken.


----------



## Ken

What is this, and where is it located?


----------



## mudbug

giant Ukranian Easter egg, pointing the way to Ken and Alix's place
(sorry, Ken - I suck at this game and so have to get creative)


----------



## phinz

You got the Ukranian easter egg right. It's in Pysanka and it's in commemoration of 100 years of the RCMP, built in 1975. Your turn, bug.


----------



## mudbug

'splain about Pysanka and RCMP, pleez, phinz. (Royal Canadian Mounted Police?)

Can't be up.  Too stupid about posting photos here.  You do it.


----------



## phinz

RCMP is indeed the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. http://www.geocities.com/williamwchow/egg/e-egg.htm

Actually, I mispoke. It's not "in" Pysanka. It's in Vegreville, Alberta. It's *called* Pysanka.


----------



## phinz

For Mudbug:

What's this?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm probably wrong, but is that a hermit crab?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

nope. Hermit crabs carry their own shell.


----------



## cara

phinz, my dictionary  tells me as translation for the "Einsiedlerkrebs" hermit crab, and that definetely is the one who lives in snailshells.....
the denomination is Eupagurus bernhardus... can it be?


----------



## phinz

Nope. That wouldn't be Eupagurus bernhardus. Eupagurus bernhardus is the common hermit crab, known for hiding in their shells. Hermit crabs have soft nether regions. The creature pictured has its own carapace, including a tail, shedding that carapace during its growth cycles.

Hint: I've already given one name for this particular crustacean,a nd it's on this page at least 3 times. I will accept that name, or several other names that it is commonly known by.


----------



## Alix

Is it a mudbug?


----------



## phinz

Yes. Also known as a crawdad, crawfish, crawdaddy or crayfish depending on your region. Some of the best eating you could *ever* expect. Mudbugs n' cheese grits. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

Crawdad, crayfish, whatever (lol) was actually my first thought, but all the pictures I've ever seen of them (and the ones I have known in person  ) were flat--the one in the picture looked more crab like.  

Give us a good one Alix.   

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

That's their typical defensive posture. I've caught so many of them by hand that it looks normal to me.


----------



## Alix

Ok, let me think for a bit. I'll post right away.


----------



## Alix

OK, what is this?


----------



## mudbug

Alix:

OK, girl, ya beat me to identifyin' my own namesake and now you've put up one that I can only guess is a river.


----------



## Alix

Not a river. And as for the mudbug thing, well...phinz was pretty generous with the clue that time!


----------



## mudbug

I'll have you know, missy, that I saw phinz's post at work this morning while waiting for my next emergency to pop up and BEFORE anyone else guessed, but I cannot post from work.

So there.


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh...lucky for me then! I can't usually get on at work either. I'm off today though.


----------



## phinz

Is it the Athabasca Glacier?


----------



## Ken

Alix is away for a bit....but I know what the answer is...and Phinz, no, it's not the Athabasca glacier.


----------



## Jeremy

Is it in Japan?


----------



## Alix

Nope, not Japan.


----------



## Jeremy

If it's not a river, is it a wall ? or a raod?


----------



## Alix

Getting warmer...


----------



## phinz

So it *is* the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up phinz


----------



## phinz

Another easy one.

Which skyline is this?


----------



## Jeremy

Is it Nimbimmbi in the Great Australian desert?


----------



## Jeremy

Opps!! sorry, I think there is something wrong with my monitor, how about Chicago?


----------



## Alix

Crap you beat me to it. I think you're right Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy

about the desert or Chicago?


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Never seen it but is it new york. 

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## phinz

It's Chicago. You're up Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy

I just thought this was funny.


----------



## Jeremy

O.K. for real, where is this?


----------



## Barbara L

Pretty much a wild guess, since I've never heard of it before, but is it Saanich Peninsula in British Columbia?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Stanley Park


----------



## Alix

Go phinz. You got it.


----------



## phinz

Go ahead and post another one. The attachment feature doesn't work here at work. If you guys want to wait, I'll do one tonight.


----------



## Alix

Not even if you do the old photobucket route? Sometimes that will work if you can't do the attachment thingy. But hey...here's one for everyone to work on for a short while. What is this building and where is it?


----------



## phinz

Is that the Alberta Provincial Legislative Building?


----------



## phinz

fwiw, can't access photobucket or my flickr account from here.


----------



## Alix

Crap, sorry to hear that phinz. And nope, not the Leg. I posted that one before. This one is not Canadian, and is much much older than that.


----------



## cara

I think I've seen that before - but where??


----------



## Alix

Its on your side of the Atlantic cara. Thats all the clues I'm giving for a bit. Phinz is entirely too good at this game.


----------



## phinz

The Pantheon


----------



## Ken

Alix has signed off, but you are correct sir!


----------



## phinz

Here's another one that shouldn't be too hard.

What is the name of this place and where is it?


----------



## phinz

Bueller? Bueller?

OK... I'll give you a hint. This is one of 108 temples in the complex and is in honor of the Hindu god Vishnu.


----------



## Ken

I'm guessing it's located at or near the Taj Mahal?


----------



## phinz

Nope. The Taj Mahal was built as a monument to a Rajah's deceased wife. This place isn't in the same country, though the Taj Mahal is an *amazing* place.

The place pictured was forgotten for many, many years, and very difficult to reach. The country it is in suffered a "cleansing" under a deadly dictator with fanatical followers, and has had a hard time dragging itself into the 20th century because almost everybody with any form of education was killed. 

Parts of this complex have been left unrestored to show what a jungle can do to the works of man if left uncorrected. There are some other *amazing* pictures of this place out there. I consider it one of the most beautiful temples in the world.


----------



## mudbug

Angor Wat.


----------



## phinz

Yes, it's Angkor Wat. Where is it?


----------



## Barbara L

Cambodia.

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

You are correct, ma'am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mudbug and/or Barbara, it's your turn.


----------



## Barbara L

Where is this?   

 Barbara


----------



## Ken

White Sands New Mexico?


----------



## Barbara L

You got it Ken.  I always tease my sister about a picture I took of her at White Sands when we were teenagers.  She is just going over a dune, and about all you see are her legs and backside.  The sand looked just like snow in some of the pictures we took, so it looked like we were running around in the snow in shorts.     Your turn!

 Barbara


----------



## Ken

Ok....what is this....and where is it located?


----------



## Alix

Pretty! I bet I know what it is.


----------



## mudbug

Very pretty.  I have no idea.


----------



## Alix

Give them a hint Ken.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Give them a hint Ken.


 
OK, this pyramid is NOT located in Egypt.


----------



## Maidrite

The Luxor in Las Vegas ?


----------



## Ken

Nope...


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:
			
		

> Give them a hint Ken.





			
				Ken said:
			
		

> OK, this pyramid is NOT located in Egypt.


Alix only said to give a hint Ken--she didn't say to give it away!    

 Barbara


----------



## Ken

Ok, it's not in Egypt, and it's not in the USA.


----------



## cara

it looks a bit like the one at the Louvre in Paris... but is there an obelisk or whatever tower..?


----------



## Ken

cara said:
			
		

> it looks a bit like the one at the Louvre in Paris... but is there an obelisk or whatever tower..?


 
It's a clock tower.  And not in France.


----------



## Alix

Where's phinz? He's usually johnny on the spot with these.


----------



## mudbug

cara said:
			
		

> it looks a bit like the one at the Louvre in Paris... but is there an obelisk or whatever tower..?


 
that one's on the ground.  been there.


----------



## phinz

Edmonton City Hall


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Edmonton City Hall


 
Ding, ding, ding!  We have a winner!


----------



## phinz

What is the name of this place?


----------



## phinz

Is the picture too abstract? There's a definitive, magical shape to it....


----------



## SizzlininIN

Magical huh.... Disney Worlds Magic Kindom


----------



## Ripliancum

Maybe it's DisneyLand Paris?


----------



## phinz

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Magical huh.... Disney Worlds Magic Kindom


 
Close. *really* close.


----------



## phinz

Ripliancum said:
			
		

> Maybe it's DisneyLand Paris?


 
Wrong side of the pond...


----------



## Ripliancum

Is it Epcot Center in Disney World in Florida?


----------



## Ken

Disney's wide world of sports?


----------



## jennyema

Disneyland in California?


----------



## phinz

no, no and no. 

It recently changed its name. You might say Mickey used to be the Mayer of it...


----------



## Ken

Disneyworld's MGM Studios?


----------



## Ripliancum

Is it Downtown Disney?


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> Disneyworld's MGM Studios?


Ken got it. MGM Studios, which is now known as Disney-MGM Studios. My favorite of the four.


----------



## Shaheen

Nobody is putting up a picture, so I'll put one up myself! What is he making?


----------



## GB

Looks like shwarma to me.


----------



## jennyema

Yes, it looks like schwarma to me too.


----------



## Alix

Ken...you're up.


----------



## Ken

I need a name....and the location.


----------



## Ripliancum

Its a lake somewhere in canada I believe?


----------



## Ken

Ripliancum said:
			
		

> Its a lake somewhere in canada I believe?


 
That narrows it down!  It's a very well-known spot.


----------



## Shaheen

yup, shawarma is correct!


----------



## mudbug

Ken - is it Lake Louise?


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> Ken - is it Lake Louise?


 
No..............


----------



## phinz

Lake Maligne in Jasper NP


----------



## Ken

It IS Maligne Lake....but do you know the name of the island in the photo?


----------



## phinz

Spirit Island


----------



## Ken

Yup.  You're up.


----------



## phinz

What is this and where is it?


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> What is this and where is it?


 
London Bridge, Lake Havasu, AZ. 

John


----------



## ronjohn55

Finally! I didn't think I was EVER going to find this picture on my PC to upload it...







John


----------



## Ken

Tahquamenon Falls?


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Tahquamenon Falls?


 
I guess that one was too easy! You're up!

John


----------



## Ken

What's the significance of this structure and where is it located?


----------



## Alix

Wow. That is the first one you have posted that I couldn't get Ken. I'm off to research it now.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Wow. That is the first one you have posted that I couldn't get Ken. I'm off to research it now.


 
I could be bribed....


----------



## Ken

Hint:  It's located in the province of Ontario.


----------



## jennyema

Prime Minister's residence?


----------



## Ken

jennyema said:
			
		

> Prime Minister's residence?


I gave away a little too MUCH info didn't I? 
Ok...so what's the well-known address  and in what city?


----------



## jennyema

Well, Ottawa .... 

My previous response was a dumazz guess.

24 Sussex Dr <----looked it up


----------



## Ken

jennyema said:
			
		

> Well, Ottawa ....
> 
> My previous response was a dumazz guess.
> 
> 24 Sussex Dr <----looked it up


 
You got it!  You're up.


----------



## jennyema

*WHAT AND WHERE IS THIS?  BE SPECIFIC.*


----------



## Ken

Harrod's department store in London?


----------



## jennyema

YEs, but what part of Harrod's is that?  It's very famous .....


----------



## phinz

Looks like the Egyptian Escalator.


----------



## jennyema

*Correct!!*

*Phinz, you're up again!*


----------



## phinz

I'll have to wait until I get home this evening.


----------



## phinz

Another skyline....


----------



## ronjohn55

Clever Phinz!

That skyline doesn't show the most recognizable building! I'm gonna see if anyone else knows it though...

John


----------



## SizzlininIN

Looks like Chicago


----------



## ronjohn55

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Looks like Chicago


 
Nope, it's not Chicago....

I'm still not telling though....  

John


----------



## SizzlininIN

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Nope, it's not Chicago....
> 
> I'm still not telling though....
> 
> John


 
Fine just be that way


----------



## jennyema

is it SYDNEY?


----------



## ronjohn55

jennyema said:
			
		

> is it SYDNEY?


 
Nope, not Sydney, either. 

Somebody has to guess this! I can't because I don't have a good photo to replace it with!!  

I do know exactly what and where it is though.. 

John


----------



## jennyema

Perhaps Vancouver?


----------



## ronjohn55

jennyema said:
			
		

> Perhaps Vancouver?


 
Nope, not Vancouver either. Phinz, you really picked a stumper!!

John


----------



## jennyema

Big places on water ....

It looks like it has a sports facility on the left and I know that wherever the Detroit Red Wings play (at least the last time I was there which was 10 years ago) is round (I am pretty sure) and on the water.

So is it *Detroit*?


----------



## ronjohn55

jennyema said:
			
		

> Big places on water ....
> 
> It looks like it has a sports facility on the left and I know that wherever the Detroit Red Wings play (at least the last time I was there which was 10 years ago) is round (I am pretty sure) and on the water.
> 
> So is it *Detroit*?


 
Yes, Yes it is! We have a winner! (Although that's Cobo Hall in the picture. Joe Louis Arena would be a bit further to the left if the picture was wider)

Now how would I have recognized it so fast??  

John


----------



## jennyema

I was thinking Joe Louis arena.

I used to travel a lot on business and remember walking endlessly around that place during a 4 day meeting in Detroit. I also rode the monorail around a bunch just to see the city. IMO it was so sad seeing those gorgious old buildings boarded up. I also had a drink at that revolving cocktail lounge. Cheesy but a nice view.

My next guess might have been Cleveland, though I don't think their sports arenas are on the water (though the old baseball staudium was).


----------



## phinz

You're up, Jenny.


----------



## jennyema

WHAT BUILDING IS THIS AND WHERE IS IT?


----------



## ronjohn55

That's the Wrigley Building in Chicago!

How about this??






John


----------



## phinz

Tiger Stadium.


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> Tiger Stadium.


 
I *REALLY* gotta find some harder pictures!  

You're up Phinz!

John


----------



## phinz

I'll haveta do it tonight, unless you wanna post another one.


----------



## phinz

Nebbermind. I got it to work.

What is the building in the foreground and why was it built?


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> Nebbermind. I got it to work.
> 
> What is the building in the foreground and why was it built?


 

*The San Jacinto Monument is dedicated "to Heroes of the Battle of San Jacinto and all others who*
_*contributed to the independence of Texas." The monument is a 570-foot limestone shaft topped by a *_
_*34-foot, 220-ton star symbolizing the Lone Star Republic. *_


Did I ever mention that I lived in Texas for 3 years? 

John


----------



## phinz

I'm quite proud of growing up in Tejas. 

You're up.


----------



## ronjohn55

Ok, maybe this one will take someone more than a minute...

Where and what?  (Okay, trying again from a better server...)






John


----------



## Ken

Is it just me or my computer.....why don't I see a picture?


----------



## GB

I think it is a picture of the Emperors New Cloths.


----------



## wasabi

Is it a white question mark in a blue box?


----------



## Ken

wasabi said:
			
		

> Is it a white question mark in a blue box?


 
It's more like a red 'X' in a white box.


----------



## wasabi

This is what I see.


----------



## ronjohn55

Is it working now?

John


----------



## phinz

The Hyatt in Waikiki.


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> The Hyatt in Waikiki.


 
Yep, you're up Phinz!

John


----------



## phinz

What building is this and where is it?


----------



## Ken

The Idaho state capitol building in Boise.


----------



## phinz

ding ding ding. We have a winnah!!!


----------



## Ken

What is this....and where is it located?


----------



## phinz

Just got in from dinner with friends.

Canadian  National Vimy Memorial in Vimy, France


----------



## Alix

You're good phinz. You're up.


----------



## phinz

What is this, what is it a part of and where is it located?

This one is probably kind of obscure, but may have been visited by some pholks here. I've been meaning to visit it and seem to always run out of time whenever I'm in the area.


----------



## Ripliancum

Is it in Europe?


----------



## Ripliancum

Don't let this game die off....


----------



## phinz

It is not in Europe. It has weathered many storms.

Like I said, t's probably pretty obscure.


----------



## Alix

Can you help us narrow it down a bit phinz (and was pholks a clue?)? Is it in Florida? It looks like it belongs in the Everglades or somewhere with a similar growth pattern.


----------



## Trip

is it stone henge?


----------



## SizzlininIN

phinz said:
			
		

> What is this, what is it a part of and where is it located?
> 
> This one is probably kind of obscure, but may have been visited by some pholks here. I've been meaning to visit it and seem to always run out of time whenever I'm in the area.


 
Gate made of Rock .....Mysteries of Coral Castle in Homestead, FL.

This would be amazing to visit


----------



## phinz

Actually, it's called 9-ton Gate, but close enough.  

I've driven through Homestead umpteen bajillion times on the way to N. Key Largo and I've never stopped. I'm going to make a point of it next time I'm there.

You're up!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks for letting me squeeze through  

Where is this located?


----------



## phinz

Williamsport Falls.
Williamsport, IN

Also known as Dry Falls.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Very good.......thats in a neighboring town.  DH took me there when we first started going out to show me the tallest waterfall in Indiana.  Well now I see that the measurement isn't correct anymore and they are thinking of changing it.  Its a lot nicer there now....they've made a look out balcony and stuff.  Honestly I wasn't too impressed when DH took me there the first time but I didn't say so.  We went back there about 2 months ago with our youngest to show him and I really like it now. Dillon really liked it and didn't want to leave.


----------



## phinz

Here's an easier one. What is this and where is it located?


----------



## Alix

Cinderella's Castle? Magic Kingdom DisneyWorld? Or is that the EuroDisney version?


----------



## phinz

Yes, no, no.


----------



## Ken

Disney Tokyo or Hong Kong?


----------



## Alix

My bet is on Hong Kong.  Phinz...did Ken get it?


----------



## phinz

Ken got it. It's Disneyland Tokyo. Heck, all anyone had to do was guess all of them one right after the other.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Ken got it. It's Disneyland Tokyo. Heck, all anyone had to do was guess all of them one right after the other.


 
It's cheap, but I'll take it!
What is this and where is it located?


----------



## phinz

Hall of Presidents, Disneyworld's Magic Kingdom, Orlando, FL.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Hall of Presidents, Disneyworld's Magic Kingdom, Orlando, FL.


 
According to my information....you are half right.


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> According to my information....you are half right.


 
http://www.mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=eo050126bb

Scroll about halfway down. Same picture.

Technically, it's in Lake Buena Vista, FL, but that's more a construct of Walt Disney than reality.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> http://www.mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=eo050126bb
> 
> Scroll about halfway down. Same picture.
> 
> Technically, it's in Lake Buena Vista, FL, but that's more a construct of Walt Disney than reality.


 
Ok.     The photo I used was labelled to be from Disneyland...but hey...you're up!


----------



## Alix

phinz, you're up here too!


----------



## cara

can't you take something easy? I really like the game and would like to join, but I have absolutely no idea what you are doing here....


----------



## GB

Don't forget, the photo does not need to be a place. It can be an object or anything else.


----------



## phinz

OK. Here's an object.

What is this? What is its most famous use?


----------



## katluvscake

Looks like a really old school camera with the old flash thingy.


----------



## The Z

This is a device that assists in the location and collection of bat guano.


----------



## cara

so what is it?


----------



## phinz

I can't believe you guys don't see the light and are spacing on this. If you can't get a handle on this thing, I'm going to have to pommel all of you.


----------



## Alix

OK...a saddle something or other? I got handle and pommel. I'm still spaced.


----------



## cara

are these red things batteries?
Not that it would help me a single bit, just curious..


----------



## phinz

Yes, they are. It takes 3 D-Cells for its original purpose, but it's most famous use probably doesn't require any batteries.  Instead its power source consists of a diatium power cell.

At least that's what George says.


----------



## Alix

Bump.        .


----------



## GB

I am dying to know what this is. there have been so many hints, but they are all going right over my head.


----------



## jennyema

Star Wars Lightsaber


----------



## phinz

Jenny got the second half right. You rock! What is the original item?


----------



## jennyema

I have no idea.

I cheated by googling all your clues (though I hads already gotten the Star Wars part on my own).

I have to get out of here to a meeting and then to weekend getaway, so if I win despite cheating, I defer to you to post another pic.


----------



## phinz

Googling isn't cheating. It's resourcefullness. 

I'll give everybody else a little time to try and come up with the item, and if I don't have anything by tomorrow evening I'll give the answer and post another item/place. 

Look closely at the item, folks, and you can see the lightsaber in it.  Those things are gold to Star Wars costumers.


----------



## Alix

OK phinz...tell us the WHOLE story and then post another pic. An easier one 'K?


----------



## phinz

The Graflex 3-cell Flash Gun, originally used for large-format photography, was chosen for use as a lightsaber. There were, of course, several lightsabers used in the different movies. The most recognizable of them is the Luke Skywalker lightsaber, either Episode IV or Episode V.


----------



## phinz

This one should be pretty easy for people on both side of the pond. 

What is this, what is it used on and what is its name (not the type of object, but the actual name given to this specific piece of art)


----------



## GB

That is the Flying Lady which is the Rolls Royce hood ornament I believe.


----------



## phinz

Yes, it's a Rolls Royce hood ornament, but it's not called The Flying Lady.


----------



## GB

ahhh yes ok...I think I have it this time...

Spirit Of Ecstasy


----------



## phinz

And you're up.


----------



## GB

What is this?


----------



## phinz

That's a Durian. They smell really bad, so don't think I could ever eat one, though they are supposed to taste really good.


----------



## GB

I am dying to taste one although I don't know why 

Your up phinz.


----------



## Alix

phinz....where are you? We miss you. Come post a picture for us.


----------



## jennyema

Are those baby durians coming out of it?


----------



## Barbara L

I know it is Phinz's turn, but since he seems to be taking a little breather, I will post one in the interim.     What is this called, and where is it?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

That's the Monitor-Merrimac Bridge Tunnel in Newport News. Been through that a couple of times.


----------



## phinz

How about another skyline?

Where is this?


----------



## Alix

Is that Toronto? OK, pretty sure it isn't...going to look for some more skylines.


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:
			
		

> That's the Monitor-Merrimac Bridge Tunnel in Newport News. Been through that a couple of times.


Nope.  Wrong country.

 Barbara


----------



## Ken

Phinz's skyline is in Shanghai.  
What and where is this?


----------



## phinz

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Nope.  Wrong country.
> 
> Barbara



You  sure?


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:
			
		

> You sure?


Apparently there are conflicting accounts with that picture.  I'm sure you are right though.  According to a few websites, it is the Oresund Bridge between Sweden and Denmark.  But I have found more pictures that show a much different bridge there.  So evidently I was a victim of some people posting pictures without knowing the facts.  Sorry!

 Barbara


----------



## The Z

Barbara L said:
			
		

> So evidently I was a victim of some people posting pictures without knowing the facts. Sorry.


 
Oh.  Way to go,  Barbara. Hhhhmph.


----------



## Alix

Did anyone guess Ken's picture yet?


----------



## Ken

I guess a hint is in order.  Look to the stars for help.


----------



## Ken

OK...it's in Alexandria.


----------



## phinz

It looks like part of a power generator from Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Ken

Any guesses, or do we want a new photo?


----------



## TATTRAT

Alexandria, outside of DC?...The flora seems out of place?


Please Ken, I won't sleep if I don't know! It isn't anything to do w/ the torpedo factory...


----------



## phinz

That's part of the Alexandria Library, isn't it? Bibliotheca Alexandrina. I had to really Google it to find it, and it's a rare picture. Gorgeous building. Post something else. I have to go take a shower and go to work. 

The planetarium portion of it, to be exact. Alexandria, Egypt.


----------



## phinz

What's the name of this stadium (actually, the name of the *field*) and where is it?

Bonus points if you can tell me why it is shaped the way it is.


----------



## Alix

OK, is that the Atlanta stadium? and I came up with Andrew Gunner? I think I may be wrong though. The Anaheim stadium looked close to this too.


----------



## phinz

It's the Atlanta stadium. What is it called? Why is it shaped that way?


----------



## cara

okay... that was easy for me.. just had to ask google..;o))

History

   Turner Field, named after Braves owner Ted Turner, was built as Olympic Stadium in 1996 just south of Atlanta-Fulton County Stadium (a.k.a. "The Launching Pad") where the Braves played for 30 years. This $320 million stadium was retrofitted into a baseball-only, open-air, natural grass facility for Opening Day in 1997. The old stadium was imploded in 1997 and was converted into a parking lot for Turner Field.

   The team built the park because Atlanta-Fulton County Stadium was becoming obsolete and they wanted a new retro style ballpark like the one which had then recently opened in Baltimore to rave reviews. Meanwhile, a new multi-purpose stadium was needed for the 1996 Olympics, so the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games and the Braves agreed to a compromise.

     The new Olympic Stadium was built across the street from the old ballpark. It was comprised of two major sections. At one end, the structure of what would become Turner Field's grandstand was built. At the other end, an expanse of temporary bleachers completed the distorted oval. When the games were over, the bleachers came down and work began on completing the baseball stadium.



     There are several ways to get into Turner Field, but most people use the entry plaza located at the northwest side of the ballpark. The columns that once supported the temporary bleachers for the Olympics serve as part of a fence that surrounds the large curved outer plaza called Monument Grove. Statues of Hank Aaron, Phil Neikro and Ty Cobb as well as the retired number statues of Warren Spahn, Eddie Mathews, Hank Aaron, Phil Niekro and Dale Murphy are there, as is the ticket office.

     Luxury boxes are tucked away discreetly under the upper deck. There are no bleachers in Turner Field, so everyone has a seat with armrests and a back.

     Turner Field was the third stadium in history to have played host to the Summer Olympics before being used as a major league ballpark. Now, it bears little resemblance to the Olympic facility; a commercial atmosphere still permeates the park, from the overpriced food to the East and West Pavilions where fans can buy food or have their likeness stamped on a baseball card, but that's all.

     In 1997, guards at Turner Field cracked down on fans bringing food into the park. After they confiscated the special candy bars of a diabetic, Ted Turner himself apologized and commented that food at the park was overpriced.

   There is also a museum at the park featuring anything from the railroad cars that were used to haul Braves players in the 1940s to Hank aaron's 715th home run bat and ball to the knee brace that Sid Bream wore when he slid home to clinch the 1992 NL pennant.

http://www.baseball-statistics.com/Ballparks/Atl/


----------



## phinz

You are correct! You're up.


----------



## jennyema

The thing I hate about Turner Field is that there are way too many other things going on which detract from the baseball game (arcades, batting cages, shopping mall, etc).

The thing that I like is the sports bar in center field which shows other games on tv while you watch the one at hand!


----------



## cara

okay...next one... where and what is it?


----------



## carolmills

european

german possibly?


gothic(?)


chapel


----------



## cara

carolmills said:
			
		

> european



yes



			
				carolmills said:
			
		

> german possibly?



right ;o)



			
				carolmills said:
			
		

> gothic(?)



no idea - but I think it's baroque




			
				carolmills said:
			
		

> chapel



too big for a chapel...


----------



## jennyema

Der Berlin Dome Cathedral


----------



## cara

no, sorry ;o)


----------



## jennyema

Some kinda Altes Rathaus?


----------



## carolmills

AHA!   Baroque gave it away  ;-D  

Dresden's Frauenkirche


----------



## carolmills

*ok, now whatisit?*

WHAT is it? (this might be toooo easy for some of you)


----------



## jennyema

It actually looks like me some mornings.


----------



## The Z

Looks like a wombat to me.


----------



## cara

carolmills said:
			
		

> AHA!   Baroque gave it away  ;-D
> 
> Dresden's Frauenkirche




you are right  
we went there on our way home from Prague, just stopped there for a few hours.
Dresden is a great city, too, not as good as Prague, but Dresden got hit a bit more from our allied friends back in the 1940's.. they did a real good job in the inner city-area (Frauenkirche, Semperopera, Zwinger) but there is still work to do.


----------



## carolmills

The Z is correct...... do they have wombats in Area 51?


----------



## The Z

carolmills said:
			
		

> The Z is correct...... do they have wombats in Area 51?


 
The Z lived in the merry old land of Oz for 11 years.  
(no wombats here)

And who is THIS little character?


----------



## The Z

C'mon.... Anybody?


----------



## Ken

Looks kinda like a bandicoot.


----------



## Alix

Crash?????


----------



## The Z

clue: This animal has two names. One is similar to the previous answer.


----------



## Banana Brain

I'm gonna say chipmunk?


----------



## Barbara L

Is it a cotamundi/coati? It doesn't look quite like the pictures I've seen though--is it a baby?

 Barbara


----------



## The Z

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Is it a cotamundi/coati? It doesn't look quite like the pictures I've seen though--is it a baby?


 
Nope.  It is full grown and resides in Australia.  Specifically, Western Australia.


----------



## phinz

It's a Numbat.


----------



## The Z

ding ding ding ding ding - - We have a winnah

I thought it only fitting after the 'wombat' picture to follow with the numbat.


----------



## Ken

Phinz, you're up!


----------



## phinz

At Alix's request, here's a pic... what is it?


----------



## Banana Brain

phinz said:
			
		

> At Alix's request, here's a pic... what is it?


A closeup of a fly or a microphone?


----------



## phinz

fly. yes. You're up.


----------



## Alix

OK, So it is now BananaBrain's turn to post a picture. I know many of us enjoy this thread so lets try to keep it active. If someone hasn't posted within say...24 hours...lets say it is open season and anyone can jump in. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Banana Brain

What character did this man play on a classic TV show?


----------



## Alix

Peter Brady on the Brady Bunch. I'll be right back with my picture.


OK, what is this a picture of and where is it?


----------



## Banana Brain

Awwe, man, that didn't last long. I guess he's a celebrity now and all. But I was a fan of him BEFORE the surreal life gig, ever since I saw the brady reunion on TV land.


----------



## Banana Brain

My guess for the picture... a scene from some sci-fi movie?


----------



## Alix

Banana Brain, just how old ARE you? LOL!! That was a "no brainer" to those of us who grew up watching the Brady Bunch. "Oh my nose!" ...sorry folks, just had to tease BB a bit. Back to the photo at hand.

And no BB, it is on earth and real.


----------



## Banana Brain

23 1/2. 
How is it a no brainer besides Chris Knight's current celeb status from marrying top-model girl? He looks nothing like he did back in the 70s.


----------



## Alix

You got another guess Banana Brain? I'm off to bed if not, see y'all in the morning.


----------



## Banana Brain

Nope. You've got me scratching my head.


----------



## Barbara L

Banana Brain--I thought he looked a lot like he did when he did the Brady Bunch.  Plus he was a little older when then did the reunion movies.

You're driving me nuts with this one Alix!  But I'm working on it!

 Barbara


----------



## GB

BB I grew up watching the Brady Bunch so that picture was like looking at an old friend. There is no mistaking him for those of us who watched that show.

Alix I have no idea what that picture is, but I am VERY curious. Whatever it is, it looks amazing.


----------



## bethzaring

diamond mine in eastern Siberia


----------



## Alix

Go Beth, you're up. I love that picture. Its so insanely HUGE.


----------



## bethzaring

Okay, I'm looking for the location (area/State) and artist.  An early painter of the American West painted at this location for several paintings, please name site and painter........


----------



## Barbara L

bethzaring said:
			
		

> diamond mine in eastern Siberia


I thought it might be Siberia or Canada, but I was thinking it was a quarry.  Good going Beth!

 Barbara


----------



## bethzaring

*Here's a clue*

No ones guessing the location and artist of this famous scene, so here is a clue....

His paintings are often credited as providing the spark for the creation of the U.S. National Park System.


----------



## phinz

Thomas Moran (Though George Catlin was the first painter to express the idea of creating a National Park system)

Cliffs of Green River is the painting.

Yellowstone, Wyoming.


----------



## bethzaring

Bingo, phinz...

you're on.......


----------



## phinz

What is the name of this mountain and what is its primary claim to fame? I'll accept two different names (as the mountain is known by two different names).


----------



## TATTRAT

Mt. Rainer?...or McKinley?


----------



## phinz

You're half right.


----------



## Ken

Mount McKinley...is also known as Denali.....highest peak in North America.


----------



## phinz

Ken is Ko Rect.


----------



## Ken

What and where is this?


----------



## phinz

Athabasca Glacier
Jasper National Park, Alberta, CA


----------



## Alix

Yes phinz it is...you're up. (BTW, those little teeny black dots at the toe of the glacier? Thats our family. We did the road trip there a few weeks ago. Very very cool...and I don't mean temp wise!)


----------



## phinz

What bridge is this (the real name, not the name for the body of water it crosses) and where is it?


----------



## Barbara L

Arthur Ravenel Bridge (New Cooper River Bridge)?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Arthur Ravenel Bridge (New Cooper River Bridge)?
> 
> Barbara



Yes, but you didn't say where... I know you know, but not everybody else does. 

You're up, once you tell everybody else where it is.


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops!  It is in Charleston, South Carolina.  (And no, I didn't know it just because I live here.  I live a long way from there!).

Ok, this one is probably too easy.  What is this?


----------



## Alix

Is that a jackal?


----------



## Barbara L

Good guess Alix, but not a jackal.   

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Phooey. Not likely a hyena then either.


----------



## expatgirl

What about a hyrax?


----------



## Barbara L

No to both.  A lot of people think they are little hyenas.  Here are two more pictures of one.  The first one is in its defense position.


----------



## expatgirl

YOu're killing me-----I've seen these guys and the brain cells are DOA!!!!!  ????????  Please put us out of our misery!! HHa!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Ok, here is a big hint: Its name means earth wolf in Afrikaans.   

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Barbara,

The hint helped and I looked it up and would never have guessed that in a million years. Of course, I won't give the secret away-let people keep guessiing.  LOL


----------



## kittyjo

is it a Aardwolf


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, it is an aardwolf.     You're up kittyjo.  Give us a good one!

 Barbara


----------



## Ken

Time's up!. Let's get this baby rolling again.....

What is this building called and where is it located?


----------



## D_Blackwell

"Rasin Building" > "Fred and Ginger" - Prague

http://lava.ds.arch.tue.nl/GAlLery/PraHA/tgehry.html

http://lava.ds.arch.tue.nl/gallery/praha/tgehryen.html


----------



## D_Blackwell

Better picture:

http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/images/fred-ginger.jpg


----------



## Ken

You are correct sir!.  You're up!


----------



## D_Blackwell

What is this item used for?

http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something.html


----------



## TATTRAT

Is that some sort of old sharperer?


----------



## D_Blackwell

Please be more specific.  I'm not saying that it is some sort of old sharpener - but if it were - what would it sharpen?


----------



## Alix

Saw sharpener?


----------



## D_Blackwell

No not saws.


----------



## Bugs

a head shiner! (for bald people) lol!


----------



## Alix

Knife sharpener?


----------



## cara

D_Blackwell said:
			
		

> "Rasin Building" > "Fred and Ginger" - Prague



hmpf... I would have known that... walked along it a few times, it was just around our hotel at our Prague-weekend this spring...


----------



## cara

D_Blackwell said:
			
		

> What is this item used for?
> 
> http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something.html




axes?
My granddad had something similar in the garden when I was young...


----------



## D_Blackwell

Not knives.  Not axes.  .....but it is a sharpener.


----------



## TATTRAT

is it scissors?


----------



## D_Blackwell

Not scissors.

Heres a hint:
http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something.html


----------



## cara

a pencil sharpener?


----------



## GB

Did someone already guess a saw sharpener?


----------



## Chef_Jen

Skate Sharpner?


----------



## D_Blackwell

cara wins!

Answer, sourced:
http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something.html


----------



## cara

okay... my turn ;o)
what is it and in wich city/-part can you find it?


----------



## TATTRAT

A police station in ???....


----------



## cara

okay... Police station is right.. but what is it called and where do you find it?
Hope it's not too difficult...


----------



## Ken

Davidwache....in Hamburg?


----------



## goboenomo

i got one


----------



## GB

gobo you need to be the one to answer the previous one correctly before you can post your photo.


----------



## goboenomo

oh, sorry.
I don't think I'll ever get one.
They are all buildings I've never seen, and are nowhere near me.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Davidwache....in Hamburg?


 
Cara, this is Ken's answer, is he right?


----------



## cara

yes, Ken is right 
the Davidwache in Hamburg- St.Pauli, directly at the Reeperbahn ;o)
Me and two friends of mine have been there last weekend.. I love Hamburg 

*sorry* haven't been online earlier...


----------



## Alix

No worries cara, we know the time difference. Ken, you're up sweetie.


----------



## Ken

Alright, where is this?


----------



## cara

not on this side of the ocean.....


----------



## Ken

cara said:
			
		

> not on this side of the ocean.....


 
You're getting warmer.....


----------



## Ken

Ok, hint time....it's in my home province.


----------



## goboenomo

is it edmonton?


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> is it edmonton?


 
No, it's not.


----------



## goboenomo

British Columbia perhaps ?


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> British Columbia perhaps ?


 
That wouldn't be in my home province now would it?


----------



## goboenomo

You said where is this?
Then you said it's in your home province... So now we are guess your home province to find out where it is.
I said Edmonton and you said no... So it must be in some other province if it's not in Edmonton.


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> You said where is this?
> Then you said it's in your home province... So now we are guess your home province to find out where it is.
> I said Edmonton and you said no... So it must be in some other province if it's not in Edmonton.


 
You make my head hurt. What are they teaching you in high school down there?  
Last time I checked, Edmonton wasn't a province.


----------



## goboenomo

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I made my own head hurt... by hitting it off the table for missing that!
I kept thinking Edmonton was Manitoba!!

Okay, so it's in Alberta then.



I would like to add I was up till 6 am playing video games with my friend.


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Okay, so it's in Alberta then.


----------



## goboenomo

Is that it? 
Did that count?
It is WHERE that building/shack is.
Do I get to do one now?


----------



## Ken

Uh, no....you have to tell me where it is....and what it is.


----------



## goboenomo

It's in alberta!

You didnt ask what it was!


It looks like its in a desert, but the only desert in Canada is in Osoyoos which is in BC.


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> It looks like its in a desert, but the only desert in Canada is in Osoyoos which is in BC.


 
I'm assuming your propensity for  late night video gaming may be the reason you fell asleep in Canadian geography class. 

I think I just found your yearbook photo......


----------



## goboenomo

Ken said:
			
		

> I'm assuming your propensity for late night video gaming may be the reason you fell asleep in Canadian geography class.
> 
> I think I just found your yearbook photo......


 


What is geography class?
:P

The only thing we learned in that class was the provinces and territories, and capitals, and what types of soil are in the earth. Then we spent a few months making board games for the class.


----------



## Alix

Back to Ken's photo...its two pages back at the bottom. And since his hint seems to be a bit tough for people I'll add that it is near a famous Alberta museum.


----------



## mudbug

somehow I don't feel so badly about the education of kids in the U.S. anymore..................


----------



## Alix

Ken, this one is not flying. Care to give another hint...and maybe post the pic on a more recent page to kick start this thread?


----------



## Bugs

i'd guess but i saw dad post it so i think i'll just sit back and watch the fun...and go beat some race thingy on the ps2 cuz no one else can do it. lol.


----------



## carolmills

Is it a building in Victoria Settlement?


----------



## Gayle

Drumheller's Little Church?


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh I got it... it is the house of Ken's childhood playpal, Barbie!!

(I didn't recognise it because it was repainted to white from being pink...)


----------



## Ken

Gayle said:
			
		

> Drumheller's Little Church?


 
You are correct!  Your turn Gayle.


----------



## cara

goboenomo said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I made my own head hurt... by hitting it off the table for missing that!
> I kept thinking Edmonton was Manitoba!!
> 
> Okay, so it's in Alberta then.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to add I was up till 6 am playing video games with my friend.


----------



## Alix

If Gayle doesn't post a picture this morning then the field is open. Ken? do you have another you could post?


----------



## Ken

Ok, let's get back to the skyline shots....
Which city?


----------



## adnan

San Diego!


----------



## Ken

adnan said:
			
		

> San Diego!


 
You are correct!  You're up.


----------



## adnan

Which city is this?


----------



## Alix

The picture says Arnheim. Sorry, that was cheating I know. Is that in the Netherlands? 

Adnan, you should post another one. Make sure you change the name of your photo to something generic before you upload. That way you will fool us.


----------



## adnan

hahaha I dit change the name. The picture is not Arnhem. I just named it that to fool you 
The picture is in the Netherlands though...


----------



## adnan

nobody?

Hint: The guys in the picture are carying cheese. This is the number 1 tourist attraction in this city...


----------



## cara

Alkmaar, Kaasmarkt?


----------



## adnan

you got it!


----------



## cara

okay... what and where?


----------



## cara

no body knows?? You need hints?


----------



## adnan

I think we do!


----------



## cara

okay.... as you might have thought... Germany.. better said Northern Germany..
this town gate is the city's landmark...


----------



## adnan

It's the Holstein Gate in Luebeck!

Let me find a picture...


----------



## adnan

Oke here's something:


----------



## mudbug

beer bottle openers?


----------



## Alix

Shoe horns?


----------



## adnan

no and no...


----------



## cara

adnan said:
			
		

> It's the Holstein Gate in Luebeck!




It's called Holsten Tor, but you are right.. ;o)
so not that difficult in the end?


----------



## expatgirl

adnan said:
			
		

> I think we do!



Thanks adnan for the recipe contest site!!!Are you submitting a recipe??


----------



## adnan

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks adnan for the recipe contest site!!!Are you submitting a recipe??


yes I submitted a few.

back on topic: maybe I should give a little hint: this item is food related...


----------



## cara

for pasta measurement?


----------



## adnan

no thats not it...


----------



## Dina

Salad spoons - egg holders?


----------



## adnan

no and no...

its for fruit...


----------



## cara

to get cherry pits and things like that out of the fruits?


----------



## adnan

no its not for cherrys (and not for pits)


----------



## Barbara L

Some kind of citrus peeler?

 Barbara


----------



## adnan

not quite, but we're getting closer!


----------



## expatgirl

deseeder or segment separator?


----------



## adnan

here's another hint: this item is a design of "Seventh Sense"


----------



## goboenomo

a kiwi spoon


i thought this thread vanished
my turn!


----------



## phinz

That's a Contrabass.


----------



## goboenomo

phinz said:
			
		

> That's a Contrabass.


nope.........


----------



## adnan

yes its to cut kiwis, ehh I mean kiwifruit


----------



## goboenomo

See!



Once again...


----------



## adnan

wow thats a huge violin! (or a very small woman )

edit: found your pic, but I'm letting the others guess:


----------



## goboenomo

That's even a huge cello
:P


----------



## cara

I know it, too ;o)


----------



## Alix

Well for goodness sakes someone guess it and lets move on then! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Dina

Reggie Williams chello???  Music majors, come out and help.


----------



## Dina

Largest violin, a George Grantham Bain Collection (at Library of Congress)???


----------



## adnan

It's an octobass


----------



## adnan

what is this:


----------



## FryBoy

adnan said:
			
		

> what is this:


 
Isn't it a rolling pin for making anise cookies?


----------



## adnan

no its not for cookies


----------



## GB

Is it a roller for raviolis?


----------



## adnan

yes it's a ravioli roller! (and sorry for posting without confirm)


----------



## GB

Which bridge is this and where is it located?


----------



## ronjohn55

GB said:
			
		

> Which bridge is this and where is it located?


 
Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam

John


----------



## adnan

No, it's not the Erasmus Bridge. It looks a bit similar though. GB is that water on the bridge or is it just the light making it look like water?


----------



## goboenomo

Vincent Thomas Bridge, San Pedro, CA??


----------



## GB

Nope, both wrong. Guess again.

Adnan, that is just the light. This bridge has some really cool lighting.


----------



## Ken

Leonard Zakim *Bridge...in Boston?*


----------



## GB

You got it Ken!


----------



## Ken

Sticking with the bridge theme.....

What's its name and what does it link?


----------



## GB

Is that 7 mile bridge that goes to the Florida keys?


----------



## Ken

GB said:
			
		

> Is that 7 mile bridge that goes to the Florida keys?


No.  A little farther north.


----------



## mudbug

I'm pretty sure it's NOT the bridge to Mackinac Island, Michigan.


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's NOT the bridge to Mackinac Island, Michigan.


 
You are correct.  It's not.


----------



## m0tad2003

Looks like cawfish and some dipping sauce


----------



## mudbug

heh, heh mOtad2003, that's my avatar.  and you're right about that, but you need to look at the pic in post #782 and figure out what bridge it is and where.


----------



## Ken

Hint...think Maritimes....


----------



## goboenomo

Is it the confederation bridge?



or the bridge d'orleans?


----------



## Dina

Canso Causeway and the Confederation Bridge


----------



## goboenomo

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Is it the confederation bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> or the bridge d'orleans?


 


hey! i already said confederation
somebody edited it


----------



## Dina

I say it's Canso Causway, and the vicinity.


----------



## Alix

goboenomo said:
			
		

> hey! i already said confederation
> somebody edited it


 
Um gobo, YOU edited your post. We moderators get to see all the stuff you edit and delete. You can guess Dina's picture and be next.

Dina is right its the Confederation bridge. Didn't Ken also ask what it links? Aw heck, if you got that far you can just post a picture.


----------



## goboenomo

i edited it from maritime to confederation though
i put confederation

we have to wait for him to confirm anyways

It joins Borden-Carleton, Prince Edward Island and Cape Jourimain, New-Brunswick.


----------



## Dina

This one's a given.


----------



## Alix

goboenomo said:
			
		

> i edited it from maritime to confederation though
> i put confederation
> 
> we have to wait for him to confirm anyways
> 
> It joins Borden-Carleton, Prince Edward Island and Cape Jourimain, New-Brunswick.


 
Ken is my husband gobo, take it from me, Dina can post. She is having some posting problems, give her a bit. 

OK, I think I got her photo up. Guess away.


----------



## Ken

It's London Bridge in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


----------



## Dina

That's right Ken.  And thanks for the diplomacy Alix.


----------



## Ken

Let's shift gears to a sporting theme....
Which stadium and where?


----------



## adnan

Three Rivers Stadium Pittsburgh. Wasn't this stadium demolished about 5 years ago?


----------



## Ken

adnan said:
			
		

> Three Rivers Stadium Pittsburgh. Wasn't this stadium demolished about 5 years ago?


 
Yes, and yes.


----------



## adnan

Let's stay with stadiums:


----------



## Ken

Adelphia Coliseum in Nashville.


----------



## adnan

you got it!


----------



## Ken

Ok, one more stadium.....


----------



## phinz

Commonwealth Stadium?


----------



## Alix

phinz said:
			
		

> Commonwealth Stadium?


 
Yep, you're up phinz


----------



## phinz

Let me get these shows edited and I'll look for a pic...


----------



## phinz

OK. Done editing.

What is this, what building is it affiliated with and where is it?


----------



## adnan

for the first part of your question: its a giant basketball.


----------



## adnan

Found it, its the Women's Basketball Hall of Fame in Knoxville, Tennessee


----------



## phinz

That is correct.


----------



## adnan

Which airplane is this:


----------



## Dina

DH and BIL would know more about this but I'll take a wild guess.  Is it F-16 Fighting Falcons into a Air Force hangar?  These protect from tropical storms.


----------



## adnan

no thats not it, but you are very close!


----------



## Bugs

C-17 Globemaster?


----------



## Buck

How about a C-5A (the plane doing the eating. The one being eaten is some sort of helicopter).

Buck


----------



## adnan

You are right Buck (oh and the chopper is a CH-53 I think...)


----------



## Buck

Sorry, I'm having trouble posting pictures. Help, please!
Thanks.


----------



## adnan

Whats the problem? Look for the 'manage attachments' button when posting. There are limitations to the allowed filesize and dimensions when attaching files. Getting any error message in the upload screen?


----------



## Alix

Buck needs some extra time to get the photo thing sorted out. Good luck Buck.


----------



## Buck

Okay, let's try this again. Keeping with the aviation theme, where are we?
(Let's hope this works)  Alix and Adnan, thanks for the help.
Buck


----------



## Ken

John Travolta's house in Ocala, Florida.


----------



## Buck

Ken, you  are one sharp dude.  Congratulations!
Buck


----------



## Ken

This one shouldn't be too hard....what's its name?


----------



## Buck

That's gotta be the Spruce  Goose!


----------



## Ken

Buck said:
			
		

> That's gotta be the Spruce Goose!


 
Yup. The termite's dream!  Your turn again.


----------



## Buck

What are these people building?


----------



## Alix

The Statue of Liberty?


----------



## Buck

True  genius is  hard to hide, isn't it?  Take it away,  Alix.


----------



## Alix

Give me a second to find a picture...

OK, what is this?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Give me a second to find a picture...
> 
> OK, what is this?


 
I don't know, and it's really grating on my nerves.


----------



## kitchenelf

Ken said:
			
		

> I don't know, and it's really grating on my nerves.



Will more karma make you feel better?


----------



## wasabi

I would say what it looks like to me, but elf is watching.


----------



## goboenomo

Alix said:
			
		

> Give me a second to find a picture...
> 
> OK, what is this?


 

A zoom-in shot on the holes of a cheese grater?


----------



## Ken

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Will more karma make you feel better?


 
You know it would.   (it-hay e-may ow-nay.)


----------



## Ken

goboenomo said:
			
		

> A zoom-in shot on the holes of a cheese grater?


 
Alix is off making dinner now....so I'll tell you that you're correct. Fire away!


----------



## goboenomo

sweet

That was good.. I just stared at it.. thinking.. is that a reflection or looking through something...


----------



## pdswife

a fern before it's opened up??


----------



## phinz

It looks like Queen Anne's Lace, but I'm sure that's not what it is.


----------



## goboenomo

no and no
 
o good pdswife didnt get it! That MUST mean its a tough one.


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, but it looks like something one of our cats would hack up!  Ick!

Katie


----------



## goboenomo

:P
Fraid not

My cat hacks up bits of plants :P


----------



## Katie H

Sorry.  But, in all seriousness, it looks like a fern about to open.  Fiddlehead ferns are tasty.  No joke.

Katie


----------



## adnan

That looks like a _Selaginella lepidophylla (commonly known as Resurrection plant or Club Moss)
_


----------



## goboenomo

yep that's it
go nuts


----------



## adnan

Let's stay with plants:


----------



## Buck

That looks like something I saw in a dream after eating mushrooms with Willie Nelson!

Buck


----------



## Dina

Some sort of cactus?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure what it is.... but I'd love to have one in my back yard.


----------



## adnan

no it's no cactus, but they grow in fairly dry places. Check out the silver color (hint...)


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a type of yucca plant.


----------



## goboenomo

Blast!! I was gonna say that.

Stealer


----------



## adnan

yes, it's a [SIZE=-1]Silversword Yucca![/SIZE]


----------



## phinz

Well, h e doublehockeysticks. I would have said Yucca, but I thought you wanted the exact name. It's *obvious* it's a Yucca.


----------



## Katie H

Okay, Smarty Pants, what's in it for those of us who guessed "yucca?"  Huh?  Huh?

Must we get SO technical?  We're waiting for an answer.


----------



## Alix

Um....Katie? You got it right. You're up.


----------



## Katie H

Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!  I've had a long day on the road.  Elvis has left the building, but I will post a photo tomorrow.

Thanks, Alix.  We're going to have some fun with this.

Katie


----------



## Alix

Make it a really GOOD one. I can't be on until late afternoon tomorrow!


----------



## Katie H

Okay.  Here goes.


----------



## cara

Star Wars episode whatever??


----------



## Katie H

Nope.


----------



## phinz

That's the Grand Canyon observatory thing. Gimme a few to get the name.

edit:

It's the Hualapai Tribe's glass walkway on the South Rim. It's part of the tribe's new attempt to create a tourist destination, Grand Canyon West. They haven't built it yet.


----------



## Katie H

Way to go, phinz!  You got it and to my knowledge it hasn't been constructed yet.  Planned ticket cost per person is $25.  I think my dry cleaning bill for my slacks would be a lot more than that.  I don't light heights, but it's an awesome concept.  You're up next.


----------



## phinz

OK. What make and model is this car?


----------



## mudbug

Corvair on steroids?


----------



## phinz

That would be a negative.


----------



## mudbug

yeah, I know, phinz.  You guys are light years ahead of me in this game.


----------



## Alix

Mazda? ......


----------



## Ken

Modified '72 Valiant?


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Modified '72 Valiant?


 
Wrong color smartarse. Karma anyway for making me laugh.


----------



## phinz

Nope and nope.


----------



## phinz

Hint: You might call a person who plays volleyball this... Or a person who puts things in your punch...


----------



## Alix

OK, I get the spiker thing. Is that all of the answer? I think you need more right?


----------



## phinz

I need make and model.


----------



## Barbara L

Spyker C8 Double12 S?


----------



## Barbara L

Or Spyker C8 Double12 R, Le Mans 2003?


----------



## phinz

Barbara has it! This car is amazing in person, even if it spent most of the 2 races I went to sitting on the outside of turn 1.


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  I knew my extensive knowledge of cars would come in handy someday!      Okay, okay.  Cars, I know nothing.  Internet research, I know a little.

Okay, I'm looking for something good.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

What is the name of this place, where is it, and who built it?  I did not take this picture, but I have been here.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Dang it Barbara, I just started looking for the first picture you posted!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I'm sorry Alix!  I was originally looking for the picture of the house and couldn't find it.  However, the two are related.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

*grumble grumble...Googling my brains out*


----------



## GB

Wow if I didn't know better I would say that is a house I used to live in.


----------



## Dina

Looks like some colonial Viriginia home.  I'm just adding to this.  How, about a Colonial Williamsburg home?


----------



## Barbara L

No--think mid-west.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

***HUGE HINT***

Is this a big house or a "Little House?"

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

*forehead slap* Does that mean its the Little House on the Prairie? Laura Ingalls house?


----------



## Barbara L

Yep! But where is it, and what is its name? (I knew you'd get it!--Being a teacher and a mom also, I figure Dina was hot on your heels!)

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Mansfield Missouri?


----------



## Barbara L

Well, you didn't give the name, but you got everything else!  You're up Alix!

Laura and Almanzo Wilder built this house (they called their farm Rocky Ridge) with materials they found on the property.  They lived there until they died and their daughter Rose was raised there.  

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Alright! Thanks for the hint...I'd never have got it otherwise!

Who is this and why is she "famous"?


----------



## Maidrite

*The Right Honorable A. Kim Campbell*[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]






When Kim Campbell was elected leader of the Progressive Party of Canada on June 13, 1993, she became the first woman to serve as Prime Minister of the country. 
[/SIZE][/FONT]I think I might be right on this one !


----------



## Dina

Hurry Alix!  We want to begin guessing the next pic.


----------



## Alix

Sorry folks, I had dinner guests yesterday. James, you are right on target! Go for it.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok here is a easy one ! What Make, Model, and Year is this car ?
 Because this is easy, you have to have all 3 to win


----------



## Alix

1962 Ford Mustang Roadster Concept Car?


----------



## Maidrite

*You are right Alix its your turn,  Just think if they would have sold those babies ! Its was ahead of its time.  *

*The seats didn't move so the pedals, and steering wheel did !*


----------



## Alix

Whoohoo!! OK, lets stick with cars. What make, model and YEAR is this sweetheart?


----------



## Alix

Dashing off for dinner, but will check back here in a bit.


----------



## GB

That would have to be a Chrysler Valiant. I am guessing the year is 72. That is a sexy looking car


----------



## Alix

GB, you're up! Isn't she a beauty? Ah, memories!


----------



## GB

What is the significance of this building. You are not required to say where it is located, but you will get extra points if you do know that. I will give two pictures, one inside and one outside.


----------



## D_Blackwell

Mary's Little Red Schoolhouse.
Sudbury, MA
Part of a Henry Ford project.

<edit>
Follow up:

http://www.wayside.org/POPUPfiles/schoolpopup.html

http://www.sudbury.org/townof.html
</edit>


----------



## GB

Extra points for you D_Blackwell. Your up.


----------



## Alix

Holy cow! I didn't even get a chance to start working on that one. You are FAST!


----------



## D_Blackwell

Batter up!   (Ha! Ha!)

http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something-b.html


----------



## Buck

It's hard to get a feel for their size.  They could be cribbage pegs or fancy-schmancy cricket bats or control levers from a Victorian era space ship!!


----------



## D_Blackwell

Additional information:

http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something-b.html


----------



## Buck

Perhaps bobbins for lace making?
Buck


----------



## D_Blackwell

Another quick and easy winner.

Examplified:
http://www.dbwebdesign.com/discuss-cooking/something-b.html


----------



## Buck

Thank you, thank you, thank you.
This building is in my home town, but that doesn't tell you a thing.
What's its name and where is it?
Ha, Ha, Ha!!! (evil laugh)
Buck


----------



## Buck

Okay, there haven't been any guesses in two days.  That means you're all lazy or I have you stumped.  I prefer to believe the latter.  Here's a hint.
My hometown is Allentown, Pennsylvania.
Happy hunting.
Buck


----------



## Bugs

i don't have a clue...i don't think anyone else does either


----------



## Katie H

Buck,

You're cute, but not that cute.  I can say that.  Give everyone a break.


----------



## cara

Trout Hall build by James Allen in the last years of the 18th century?

I don't know if that is right, but if yes, I'll be away for the next two days... so either you wait or someone else must post a new pic..


----------



## Buck

Congratulations, cara!  You are the big winner!  It is Trout Hall.  Now, please explain how in the world you knew it.

Your turn to post...

Best wishes,
Buck​


----------



## cara

I asked google..;o)
searched for Allentown and tzhen it was just a small step to trout hall.. ;o)

I'll look for something nice..


----------



## Alix

Oh cara...can you post something for us please? If you're too busy I know a couple of folks who would be happy to take your turn for you.


----------



## cara

ah... I simply forgot.... *sorry*
I'll go and search for something nice...


----------



## cara

okay... here it is...
what is it, where is it and what's so special about it (you can't see this on the pic..) ?

(c) Foto: imago sportfotodienst


----------



## Buck

Aliianz Arena in Munich, Germany.  There's also a replica made of Lego blocks.  If I didn't get the Lego part right, two of our sons would have never spoken to me again.

(Ain't Google great?)

Buck


----------



## cara

Buck, you are right so far, but with the special I didn't mean the Legoversion of the Arena, but the possibility to illuminate it in differnet colors..












source






source


----------



## Buck

Thanks, cara, that was a neat one.  Katie’s the one who identified it.  I just stood by and watched.
Keeping with the theme of buildings, here’s one to ponder.
This house was built during the years 1902-1905.
It’s located in the Northeast United States (near, but not in a place called New England, which is a group of six states…but I digress).
The man who built it created something that has affected the lives of each and every one of us.
Who built it and where is it?
Good luck.
Buck


----------



## Bugs

give us a hint


----------



## Buck

The thing this man created made this post possible in the first place.

Buck


----------



## cara

toll.........

I have absolutely no idea....


----------



## Buck

The company this man created had a slogan.  It was:

*"You push the button, we do the rest."*

Buck


----------



## cara

okay.... now it's easy.....

George Eastman House in Rochester NY...


----------



## Buck

Right you are!!

If you ever get a chance to visit this place by all means do.  It's amazing!

Your post, cara.

Love your new avatar.  Nice kitty, kitty.

Buck


----------



## cara

it's actually my old one.. just changed it after the World Cup ;o)

okay.. here we go...


----------



## Buck

Cologne (Germany) Cathedral at night


----------



## cara

I knew it was tooo easy for you ;o)


----------



## Buck

What is unusual about this sculpture?  Name of artist, please.


----------



## phinz

It's on the head of a pin, but that's all I can tell you. I don't know the artist.


----------



## phinz

Willard Wigan?


----------



## Buck

Sorry for the belated reply.  Yup, you got it.  Post away.

Speaking of belated, Katie E just asked me to find out if you still have the travelling apron.  Well?

Buck


----------



## Alix

PHINZ!!!! Come post something cool for us!


----------



## phinz

Apron still here. I have gotten *slammed* with both of my jobs. I need to put a few recipes in the box and it will be ready to go. I have it scheduled in my Outlook to remind me. If I don't get it out tomorrow, I'll try and get it to the post office on Saturday. I'm sorry it's taken so long. It's been so far on the back burner that it's only been simmering. Seriously. It's been sitting in the kitchen on the cork bowl mocking me. I'm really sorry, guys.

Here's a pic. What skyline is this?


----------



## expatgirl

Looks a bit like the Houston  or Dallas  downtown skyline at dusk or sunrise.


----------



## phinz

Nope. I've already done Houston and Dallas.


----------



## Bugs

we need a hint


----------



## phinz

It's not on the North American continent.


----------



## TATTRAT

Is it in the Pacific rim area?


----------



## cara

Frankfurt, Germany...
in one of these towers my brother's working


----------



## cara

*coughcough*
I know phinz didn't tell yet I'm right, but I know, I have seen that skyline a few times in my life, so I feel free to post the next picture.

What is it and where do you find it?


----------



## phinz

I wondered when you'd get it, Cara. 

and that's the Eiger in Grindelwald.


----------



## cara

phinz, I had to come online and see the pic... that was the limiting factor 

and of course you are right, Eiger, Moench and Jungfrau around Grindelwald, Switzerland.. that is around the corner where my BIL comes from...


----------



## phinz

What is this? What is the profession that uses it, and what for?


----------



## Buck

It looks like a woodcarver's knife.


----------



## phinz

Not a woodcarver's knife.


----------



## Anne

*It's that thing on the tip that throws me.  Is this knife used to make musical instruments?*


----------



## phinz

No, it is not used to make musical instruments.


----------



## cara

I know what it is, but I don't know, if I can describe... I had one myself when I still had my horse...
it's a knife to cut out hooves and it is used by brave and strong horseowners and blacksmiths..
I just used it if something at the rim of the hoof splitted..

I hope you understand waht I wanted to say


----------



## phinz

Yes it is. Your turn Cara. 

It's a hoof knife, used by farriers to trim hooves on horses.


----------



## Alix

OK Cara, you're up. If Cara doesn't find something for us by oh say...1200 EST October 21 someone else feel free to post a picture.


----------



## cara

okay... this one was not my idea, Frank suggested...

what is it and where do you find it?


----------



## Buck

Is it something from inside a musical instrument?


----------



## expatgirl

Don't have a clue, Cara, but sure hope that's not what they use during a colonoscopy!!


----------



## cara

you are both wrong... I'll wait until tomorrow to give more clues


----------



## expatgirl

Thank goodness I was wrong about it being used during a colonoscopy---as DH and I are scheduled for ones in December.  Ha!  Whatever it is it looks like it takes no prisoners.  Will be interested to find out what it really is.


----------



## phinz

It looks like some kind of drill bit.


----------



## cara

it's got something to do with cereals and its diameter is about 2ft...


----------



## cara

no idea?


----------



## pdswife

is it some kind of wheat cracker... meaning does it crack the wheat?


----------



## cara

it's not cracking the wheat, it's doing something different to it...


----------



## jennyema

Puffing it?


----------



## pdswife

crushing it?


----------



## cara

no.. it's earlier in the wheat cycle... think of the size.. 2ft diameter and about 8,2ft long...


----------



## pdswife

Harvesting it?  Is it a wheat picker?


----------



## bethzaring

is it a thresher?


----------



## cara

beth... I would say yes, Frank says it's not correct.... 

it is a threshing rotor out of a Case Axialflow combine...

more

so it's your turn, beth ;o)


----------



## bethzaring

okay, that was not easy, sure glad it was not the colon gizmo


----------



## bethzaring

what is this location?


----------



## cara

it's definetely a ski jump slope.... but where??
I'll go and search


----------



## phinz

Lillehammer.


----------



## bethzaring

Lillehammer it is, without Dave's (Letterman) Mom...

you're on phinz...


----------



## phinz

Here's what should be a *really* easy one. What island is this?


----------



## bullseye

Anyone know why, instead of a picture, I only see an empty box titled "attached thumbnails"?  I used to see the pics sporadically, now not even that.


----------



## phinz

Could be blocking software at work?


----------



## bullseye

phinz said:
			
		

> Could be blocking software at work?


Got it in one, phinz.  I switched from Norton, which I know well, to MacAfee, which is free from my Internet Provider.  It's a little embarrassing, since much of my work life is spent doing computer work; in my defense, I deal mostly with hardware and OS stuff...  It turns out that MacAfee does this work in their privacy settings, whereas Norton does it in the firewall settings.  Thank you!


----------



## phinz

Not a problem. I figured that was what it was.


----------



## Alix

Ok, so who is up for the picture? I lost track.


----------



## phinz

I am, and there's already a picture there.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/344514-post979.html


----------



## Alix

Thanks phinz, off to google.


----------



## Buck

Volcano Island, Taal Lake, Luzon, Phillipines.

So THERE!


----------



## phinz

Nope.That's not it.


----------



## Reanie525i

Is it one of the islands of balka???


----------



## phinz

not those either.


----------



## Reanie525i

How about West Maui?


----------



## phinz

No. You're in the right ocean, though.

Did nobody read their history books? 6 are immortalized, when 12 should be remembered.


----------



## bullseye

Is it Iwo Jima?  Mt. Suribachi?


----------



## phinz

The island is indeed Iwo Jima. Your turn.


----------



## bullseye

What is this?:


----------



## phinz

I'm guessing it's in somebody's computer, because it doesn't look like it's on this planet, and I've never seen anything that high resolution come from a spacecraft.


----------



## bullseye

phinz said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's in somebody's computer, because it doesn't look like it's on this planet, and I've never seen anything that high resolution come from a spacecraft.


 Oops.  I edited the question to read "What is this?"  It may not be a fair question; want a different pic?


----------



## Alix

Are you asking what planet or moon of a planet? I'm a bit confused. Is this an actual picture or not?


----------



## bullseye

Alix said:
			
		

> Are you asking what planet or moon of a planet? I'm a bit confused. Is this an actual picture or not?


Sorry about that.  I think I should withdraw the picture as I have learned that it is an internet hoax.  Since I posted (thanks, Phinz, for making me think to check it out), I found that Snopes has it listed as a created picture supposedly of sunset at the North Pole; it was, in fact, created by an astronomer using digital imaging.  My bad.  Shall I post a different picture, or skip my turn?


----------



## GB

Go head and post a new one


----------



## pdswife

Real or not... it is pretty.


----------



## Katie H

pdswife said:
			
		

> Real or not... it is pretty.



I agree.  It's beautiful.  Sure made my gloomy day look better.


----------



## bullseye

OK, try this one:


----------



## bullseye

I agree, Katie E and pdswife; I've had it as my desktop background for a year.  Never knew it was fake . . .


----------



## Buck

Looks like some sort of image from Hubble...


----------



## bullseye

Buck said:
			
		

> Looks like some sort of image from Hubble...


 You don't need the Hubble to see it.


----------



## phinz

That's the Cat's Paw Nebula.


----------



## bullseye

phinz said:
			
		

> That's the Cat's Paw Nebula.


You got it, phinz.


----------



## phinz

OK. What make and model is this car?


----------



## bullseye

Lotus Elise?


----------



## phinz

Nope. The Elise doesn't have a real roof.


----------



## MJ

Koenigsegg CCX?


----------



## phinz

Nope, but you're kinda closer.


----------



## phinz

Hint: Pentagons and stars and really fast cars. This concept car borrows the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ken

*Chrysler* ME-412 *Concept Car* ?


----------



## goboenomo

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I KNEW THAT ONE.

I used it as my MSN display picture for like a year. 
It's in my documents at home.


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> *Chrysler* ME-412 *Concept Car* ?


 
Co Wrecked. You're up.


----------



## Ken

Okie dokie....
What's this a shot of??????


----------



## phinz

On the crappy monitor here it looks like a close-up of part of an orchid, but that's probably way off.


----------



## Ken

NOT an orchid....


----------



## GB

Amber           ?


----------



## Ken

GB said:
			
		

> Amber ?


 
Never heard of her... ...but no.


----------



## Alix

Ginger root?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Ginger root?


 
Nope.  ...


----------



## goboenomo

I was gonna say ginger root also

It almost looks like a photo I used to my Ginger project in grade 10.


----------



## phinz

Another wild guess: Octopus.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Another wild guess: Octopus.


 
Wild is good.  Bang on!  You're up.


----------



## phinz

Ummmm... Wow...

OK... I'll look for a minute.


----------



## phinz

This thing is cool. What is it?


----------



## phinz

It's a kitchen gadget...


----------



## bullseye

Spoon holster???


----------



## phinz

No spoons around this thing.


----------



## bullseye

Is it a finger guard?


----------



## phinz

Kinda sorta...


----------



## Reanie525i

Is it a meat tenderizer?


----------



## phinz

Only if you get your finger caught in the business end.


----------



## Katie H

Is this a guard for a meat slicer or a mandoline?


----------



## Barbara L

It kind of reminds me of this finger guard found at http://www.world-cuisine.com/alias.cfm/Finger_Guard/:


----------



## Snoop Puss

A slicer with protective finger guard for slicing ginger and garlic.


----------



## phinz

No, no and no.


----------



## Reanie525i

Per chance is it a grater???


----------



## phinz

No, it's not a grater, but it is used in prep.


----------



## Reanie525i

Getting stumped here - lol - last try..... Is it used to remove corn from the cob?


----------



## phinz

You could do that, but you'd have a mess on your hand.


----------



## Reanie525i

Sounds like a juicer!!!


----------



## Reanie525i

If its not a juicer then I gotta say - You are driving me nuts with this pic!!!! Looked high and low - is this something i should have?????? ROTF and Climbing the walls - lol - Anyone else going to venture a guess here - I gotta find out what it is -


----------



## Snoop Puss

No idea. It looks like it has a spout for pouring something out of. But what would you press and not want to rotate at the same time? Not lemons that's for sure. Is it a fancy designer garlic press?


----------



## Buck

Is it a jaccard?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok....total guess here.....is it a potato scrubber?


----------



## GB

Sizz I was thinking along the same lines. Maybe something to rub the skins off of potatoes or something like that.


----------



## Alix

I thought it looked like some kind of zester.


----------



## phinz

Not a scrubber. Not a jaccard. Not a zester. Not a garlic press. Not a juicer. GB is closer than anybody, sorta.


----------



## bullseye

A curly fry cutter?


----------



## phinz

incorrect.


----------



## Barbara L

A Palm Peeler.


----------



## phinz

You are correct! Finally! I was getting ready to give up the answer!


----------



## Reanie525i

*Phinz*

You def. gave us a run for our money - lol - gotta give you credit - drove us all nuts!!!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  I was going nuts trying to figure that one out!

Ok, what are these two things?  

 Barbara


----------



## Katie H

What you have is a bobbin case and a bobbin from an old treadle sewing machine.  I have several of these machines, which work perfectly.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL We had a treadle sewing machine for years and I loved using it.  I used my regular machine to make clothes, but it was fun using the treadle.  

Give us a good one Katie!

 Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Hi gang!  I've been on the road for 8 hours today.  I just got home and I'm whupped!  I'll post a picture tomorrow.  Promise.

Katie


----------



## Katie H

Hey, y'all.  I haven't forgotten about the photo.  We're having camera "issues," which should be resolved tomorrow.  Please be patient and wait another day.  Love ya all.

Katie


----------



## Katie H

Hi everyone.  Sorry it took so long.  Here's the picture.  What is it?


----------



## Reanie525i

Ground up coffee beans???


----------



## Snoop Puss

Myrrh. Hope I'm wrong. I have no idea how to upload images!


----------



## Katie H

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> Ground up coffee beans???



Nope.  Not ground up coffee beans.


----------



## Alix

Looks like a squished oatmeal raisin cookie to me.


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:
			
		

> Looks like a squished oatmeal raisin cookie to me.



Heavens no!  That would be an awful thing to do to an oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## bethzaring

is it a residue associated with a bee hive?


----------



## NancyG

I'm totally confused with this game - the last photo I can see posted is an old sewing machine bobbin. I see nothing that looks like a squished oatmeal cookie and all of the sudden we're in the Netherlands?  Is this guess the invisible photo??


----------



## Katie H

bethzaring said:
			
		

> is it a residue associated with a bee hive?



No.  Nothing to do with bees.  Thanks for guessing, though.


----------



## Alix

Hint Katie?


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:
			
		

> Hint Katie?



Okay, Alix, ya want a hint?  Got one.  It's used in cooking.


----------



## Alix

LMAO, Katie you are a BRAT!


----------



## Bugs

some kind of spice?


----------



## expatgirl

At first I would have thought that it's what I swept out of my apartment yesterday but if it's USED in cooking I would say it looks like coarsely ground nutmeg or cardamom.  And Alix is right in using the B word!


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:
			
		

> At first I would have thought that it's what I swept out of my apartment yesterday but if it's USED in cooking I would say it looks like coarsely ground nutmeg or cardamom.  And Alix is right in using the B word!



OOuu!  You and Alix are almost hurtin' my feelings.

No, not ground nutmeg or cardamom, but you are on the right track.


----------



## Reanie525i

is it crushed peppercorns?


----------



## Barbara L

Ground dehydrated mushrooms?  I've never seen them ground up, but it kind of looks like I imagine that would look like!

 Barbara


----------



## GB

Crushed oregano?


----------



## Katie H

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> is it crushed peppercorns?



Congratulations, Reanie.  You have a good eye.  You're up.  Give us a good one.


----------



## Reanie525i

OK, guys, what's this?  (Sorry it took so long; I had to get help posting photos.)


----------



## Snoop Puss

Whatever it is, it looks like it would be good for opening sardine cans.


----------



## Reanie525i

LOL _ NO _ BUT I do love sardines!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Toothpaste roller upper. I think they are called toothpaste keys.


----------



## Reanie525i

Good guess - but no - I do not think it would work on teeth!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a clock key?? Once again the search is on because I know deep down it isn't!!!!!


----------



## GB

I was thinking roller skate key, but I know that isn't it either.


----------



## Reanie525i

Good morning all........     Expatgirl and GB- good guesses - but no it is not a clock or roller skate key -give me some more guesses!!!!!!!


----------



## bethzaring

is it a flag or marker of some sort?


----------



## Reanie525i

hmmmm....no but it would leave a mark or imprint...not like a flag or marker though


----------



## Katie H

Since there's no familiar object beside it to give us an idea of size, is the picture actual size or is it a closeup of the item?

As a guess, is it an old metal cake tester?


----------



## Reanie525i

The item is bigger then it looks in the pic!!!


----------



## Reanie525i

Katie E said:
			
		

> Since there's no familiar object beside it to give us an idea of size, is the picture actual size or is it a closeup of the item?
> 
> As a guess, is it an old metal cake tester?


 

The item is actually bigger then it seems in the pic...No... It is not an old metal cake tester - keep those guesses coming


----------



## NancyG

Is it a bedwarmer or sandwich griller for an open fire?


----------



## Reanie525i

Not those either....good try though!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

you   little stinker-you are really enjoying our agony--just kidding I hope that someone guesses your secret soon----I'm dying to know!!!!!


----------



## Reanie525i

LOL - It is so nice to be on this side for a change -


----------



## Snoop Puss

Is it a press of some kind? It's a mighty long handle if it is, though.


----------



## Reanie525i

It is not a press, per se


----------



## Reanie525i

HINT - IT is used to make a food


----------



## sattie

Is it a mixer wand?  Maybe for dough?  Industrial / commercial mixer?


----------



## Reanie525i

Sattie - sorry but no - keep guessing!!!


----------



## phinz

It almost looks like a beater for an ice cream maker, but I'm sure that's way off base.


----------



## NancyG

a butter churn paddle??


----------



## Reanie525i

none of the above----keep em coming...do you need more help?? Ask me some questions - lol


----------



## expatgirl

Okay--a wild, stupid guess here since  I don't know the dimensions--what about the gadget that adds extra fat to  meat to make it more juicy and tender while baking?


----------



## Reanie525i

expatgirl - no not one of those either - good try - keep thinking.....


----------



## cara

could you please tell us about the measurement?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a wand for froth?


----------



## Reanie525i

Cara - it is 19 inches long!!!!!!!   SizzliinIN - no - not a wand - keep thinking.........


----------



## bethzaring

is it a mixer of some type, maybe to stir milk for cheesemaking?


----------



## Reanie525i

Bethzaring - no - not used to stir anything -


----------



## Anau

Is it like a griddle for using over a campfire?


----------



## goboenomo

Is it a piece of a mixer from a food plant or something....?

oh... not a mixer...

Hmmm is it a flipper used in a food plant to make something like precooked pancakes...?


----------



## Reanie525i

Anau said:
			
		

> Is it like a griddle for using over a campfire?


 No it is not but it is something similiar


----------



## Reanie525i

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Is it a piece of a mixer from a food plant or something....?
> 
> oh... not a mixer...
> 
> Hmmm is it a flipper used in a food plant to make something like precooked pancakes...?


 neither flipper nor mixer - nice try though


----------



## SizzlininIN

Campfire waffle iron??


----------



## cara

probably something to spear a chicken for grilling?


----------



## Reanie525i

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Campfire waffle iron??


 You are beyond warm....Ohhhhhhh you are getting closer


----------



## Reanie525i

Cara - good try!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Is it a shiskabob skewer?


----------



## Katie H

Maybe a meat pounder?


----------



## Reanie525i

Katie E - I love your perserverance - really I do - but it is not those either - Keep going -


----------



## Reanie525i

OK Guys - I will give a cookie to whomever gets this first


----------



## Alix

Its gone on for more than a day Reanie, I think you'd better start giving really broad hints.


----------



## Reanie525i

Alix - I just tried - look up - or would you prefer Biscotti instead of a cookie?? l


----------



## Alix

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> Alix - I just tried - look up - or would you prefer Biscotti instead of a cookie?? l


 
That is a broad hint?? So its a biscotti maker?


----------



## Reanie525i

Alix said:
			
		

> That is a broad hint?? So its a biscotti maker?


  YOU are so very close!!!!   Not sure what I am to do here - First time I ever guessed it right first


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a bread toaster?


----------



## Reanie525i

No it is not a bread toaster - Alix is the closest so far -


----------



## Reanie525i

Alix said:
			
		

> That is a broad hint?? So its a biscotti maker?


 - This is the closest - soooo close -


----------



## Alix

Well I'm off to work. Someone guess for me.


----------



## Katie H

Is is a tool for moving around or removing baked goods from the oven?


----------



## Reanie525i

Katie E said:
			
		

> Is is a tool for moving around or removing baked goods from the oven?


 No but it is used to bake something


----------



## SizzlininIN

A tool to bake cookies????


----------



## Reanie525i

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> A tool to bake cookies????


  You and Alix are both so close - There is a specific thing that it makes


----------



## SizzlininIN

used to make italian cookies?


----------



## Alix

Ladyfingers?


----------



## Reanie525i

no - not lady fingers - Sizz - you are 1/2 way there


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok.....my final answer and then I will admit defeat  

A Pizzelle Iron or a tool to make Pizzelle????


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well, even if you're wrong SizzlininIN, thank you. I've just looked up Pizzelle in Google and have learned something new. They look scrummy.


----------



## Reanie525i

Drum Roll please...................SizzlininIN You got it - Yipee!!!!! OK - your up...give us a good one


----------



## goboenomo

Wow, finally. Congrats Sizz


----------



## Katie H

Still curious.  How is it supposed to work?  And what side of the pizzelle tool is shown in the photo?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> Drum Roll please...................SizzlininIN You got it - Yipee!!!!! OK - your up...give us a good one


 
For Heavens Sake you made me work for that one........... 

Ok.....let me see if I can stump you guys. Give me at a little while I have to go find it.


----------



## Alix

Oh thank GOODNESS someone got it. OK Sizz, you're up!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Well, even if you're wrong SizzlininIN, thank you. I've just looked up Pizzelle in Google and have learned something new. They look scrummy.


 
Your Very Welcome!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok....hopefully this will work.

What event is taking place and where?


----------



## Ken

Looks like the MXC 'mystery fluid' being prepared.


----------



## Alix

STOP IT KEN! That was *my* answer!


----------



## The Z

Ken said:
			
		

> Looks like the MXC 'mystery fluid' being prepared.



(can't help it)

Oooo... Right you are, Ken!

 (love MXC)


----------



## Snoop Puss

Are they making a giant paella?


----------



## SizzlininIN

The Z said:
			
		

> (can't help it)
> 
> Oooo... Right you are, Ken!
> 
> (love MXC)


 

 am I having a blonde moment.........what the heck is MXC???


----------



## SizzlininIN

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Are they making a giant paella?


 
Sorry Snoop thats not it.


----------



## goboenomo

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> am I having a blonde moment.........what the heck is MXC???


 
Most Extreme Elimination Challange
Its this asian show where these contestants play these odd games, to earn points for their team. I dont know what they win.


----------



## mudbug

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I dont know what they win.


 
year's supply of rice.


----------



## goboenomo

Hahaha
Thats good. :P


----------



## Reanie525i

Is it a pic of the people fixing the great wall of china??


----------



## expatgirl

Iron Chef Challenge?  Or perhaps the world's largest wok? Hahaha!


----------



## Katie H

How about some Asian folks trying to create the largest hot and sour soup for the Guinness Book of Records?


----------



## SizzlininIN

you guys are funny.

Sorry but no right answer yet.  

Katie E .........its a soup..... but not the kind you said and I don't know if it made any records.


----------



## expatgirl

One ton soup? Haha!  Oops--I meant won ton!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

...... nope.  

Here's some hints.......now go google!


Its a stew and it was made in another country.


----------



## Barbara L

*Yamagata Imoni Festival* (”Yamagata potato stew festival”) http://www.pinktentacle.com/2006/09/how-to-prepare-stew-for-30000/

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara, If you don't win this one I don't know who will--the pictures sure look the same to me.  We'll let SizzilininIn have the final say.  Will be waiting to hear the results. My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Barbara L said:
			
		

> *Yamagata Imoni Festival* (”Yamagata potato stew festival”) http://www.pinktentacle.com/2006/09/how-to-prepare-stew-for-30000/
> 
> Barbara


 

   Congrats Barbara you got it right.  Your up!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  Okay, this is probably too easy.  What is this?


----------



## Buck

It's a skate key.  As a kid I went through hundreds of these!
Buck


----------



## Barbara L

I knew it was too easy!  Your turn Buck!

 Barbara


----------



## Buck

This oughta be fun.  What would you construct with this material?


----------



## bullseye

A sound proof room?


----------



## Buck

Close enough.  Actually the room would be called an anechoic chamber because there would be absolutely no echo effect inside.  Good job.  You're up.


----------



## bullseye

OK, what is this:


----------



## SizzlininIN

Top of an RB Wine Bottle?


----------



## bullseye

No. What's an RB wine bottle?


----------



## expatgirl

Looks like a pull knob to me but why the RB or R3 I'm not sure unless it's a cabinet for reading, writing, and 'rithmetic.  ha!   Okay, it's late.


----------



## bullseye

Not a pull knob, but the RB should give you a clue!  The three "r"s have nothing to do with it!


----------



## SizzlininIN

bullseye said:
			
		

> No. What's an RB wine bottle?


 
Just did a google search and that was the closest thing I could come up with...........wild guess  

Ok......I think we're going to need some more clues. Like how tall is it.....that picture is deceiving.


----------



## bullseye

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Just did a google search and that was the closest thing I could come up with...........wild guess
> 
> Ok......I think we're going to need some more clues. Like how tall is it.....that picture is deceiving.


 It's 3-1/2" tall.  A good, strong cup of coffee may help!  BTW, the background is just my kitchen table.


----------



## phinz

It's an espresso tamper.


----------



## bullseye

phinz said:
			
		

> It's an espresso tamper.


You got it, Phinz!  It's a Reg Barber, to be specific.


----------



## phinz

I have a really hard one for you.

What is this display showing? (Yes, that's me for scale) Where is this display?

Hint: You won't find a picture of this particular item online, that I know of, though you will find a website dedicated to the item it represents, and you kind of have to know something about me, my history and my family to really get it. 

I'll give a couple of days and then give the answer. If somebody gets it I'll be *amazed,* because you really have to go out of your way to find this, and you wouldn't be there unless that was specifically where you were going. It's not the kind of thing you stumble across in your travels.


----------



## Buck

It must be the results from your most recent cranial cat scan.
Buck


----------



## phinz

You'd be closer if you said it was a scan of my belly.   (and no, that's not a hint as to what it represents.)


----------



## bullseye

I was thinking an explanatory diagram of a light bulb.


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not even close.


----------



## Katie H

How about...a woman bending over trying to get into her girdle?  Hmmm?


----------



## expatgirl

Phinz,

You haven't owned a hippo who had a hernia did you???  See I'm being kind.


----------



## Snoop Puss

A design for a hot-air balloon?


----------



## HectorSamuel

looks a little bit like a sectional-drawing of city drainage...

is it drawn in 1:1 scale?


----------



## phinz

It is full scale, and it's not drawn. It is not city drainage, a hot-air balloon, a hippo's truss, or damage control for a large woman.


----------



## Reanie525i

How about a small hint???


----------



## phinz

It wasn't the first, but it was first, even though it was the third and last time.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok.....its a long shot but is it a base for baseball?


----------



## phinz

No, though what it represents had enough men for a team, minus a shortstop.


----------



## Reanie525i

Is it a blueprint for a basketball hoop for people with a bad aim???


----------



## phinz

No, though one of the team was tall enough to play, apparently.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a blueprint for shooting marbles?


----------



## phinz

This is a template, taken directly from the item in question. The template is three-dimensional, though it only shows two dimensions.

26 total, 5 in 27, 8 near to the 5. Confirmed 136 later .


----------



## phinz

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Is it a blueprint for shooting marbles?


Nope. The game this item is intended for is much, much more deadly than marbles.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a diagram for knife throwers?


----------



## GB

Does it have to do with sharks?


----------



## phinz

No knife throwers, but it could have to do with sharks.


----------



## Alix

Something to do with submarines? Its not a diagram of the interior of one is it? Or a torpedo tube?


----------



## phinz

Ohhhhhhhh... Alix is getting *really* close...


----------



## Alix

Diagram of a hatch cover?


----------



## phinz

nope. that's not it.


----------



## Alix

Dang it phinz! This is a hard one! So, submarine is close?


----------



## phinz

closer than you can ever imagine.


----------



## Alix

OK, a particular aspect of a submarine? I'll stop asking questions after this, I just need some direction for my brain.


----------



## phinz

You're getting even warmer.


----------



## Alix

OK, I'm going to go ponder for a bit. Thanks for your patience phinz.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is diagram the tailend of a missle?


----------



## phinz

No. It has nothing to do with missiles.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it an underwater exploring thing? Not a sub but something that is released from a ship or sub or something to explore the waters and the bottom of the water?


----------



## phinz

Sorry. That's not it.


----------



## expatgirl

If I used the 3-D part of my brain it could be a torpedo outline and that "thing" that you are standing next to could  hold them in place or be a part of the assembly of the torpedo itself.  As usual, grasping at straws.


----------



## phinz

It is not a torpedo outline. It *is* an outline of something, though.


----------



## Snoop Puss

System for transporting fish (desperate guessing here!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a diagram of a  Periscope?


----------



## phinz

It is neither one.

Since it's been a couple of days, and Alix got the closest, I'll declare Alix the winner. Post something up!

Here's what it is: This is a template that shows the actual hull diameter/size of the first submarine, the H. L. Hunley, to successfully sink an enemy ship in combat, the U.S.S. Housatonic.

I was in Charleston for this past weekend and fulfilled a 6-year dream to visit the Warren Lasch Conservation Center on the old naval base and see the Hunley. She was discovered in 1970, but wasn't raised until 2000. All of the original crew members were still aboard, and many mysteries were solved, while many still are unsolved. Seeing this piece of history was one of the most important things to me that I hadn't done yet, so I was *very* excited. You aren't allowed to take pictures up on the catwalk around the boat, but suffice it to say I was awestruck.

http://www.sa-ndt.com/indepth.htm
http://www.aviewofamerica.com/Categories/Museums/SC/hlhunley.htm


Here's a shot of her after she was raised before she was transported to the WLCC.







And in the tank before the excavation:


----------



## Alix

Oh. My. Gosh. It was that TEENY?????

OK phinz, I will go hunt up a good one for you.


----------



## phinz

Yes, it was that small. They had 8 men in there. 5 died the first time it sank. 8 died, including its inventor, the second time it sank. The third time the crew died after sinking the Housatonic. They found them all in their positions, so there was no panic. One of the mysteries is if she sank, or if she was waiting on the bottom for the mayhem to settle down a bit and they all fell asleep from oxygen deprivation and suffocated.

I also made it to Magnolia Cemetery, where all three crews are interred, right after we left the WLCC.


----------



## Alix

OK, this one might be easy...or not. 

What is this a picture of and WHERE is it?


----------



## Reanie525i

Is the man or thing depicted BIG FOOT?


----------



## Alix

You're warm Reanie.


----------



## Reanie525i

I think I have it ...*Stock Photo of Mural on side of Pub, near Sasquatch Provincial Park, Harrison Hot Springs, BC????*


----------



## Alix

Yep, now you be nice to us Reanie.


----------



## Reanie525i

I will try to be ... I need time to get the photo uploaded - will post tomorrow am - Thanks Alix for a job well done  -Great pic - only luck solved it - lol


----------



## Reanie525i

What is this?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Total guess...........ceramic coffee pot


----------



## Reanie525i

No..but it is ceramic


----------



## Alix

Some kind of grinder?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Pottery hot water bottle.


----------



## SizzlininIN

When using it is it used on its side or straight up and down?


----------



## Anau

It kinda looks like this thing they used in the old days to distill alcohol.


----------



## Reanie525i

Not a grinder....not a hot water bottle...You would most likely use it lying on its side...its is not for alcohol....Snoop Puss is the WARMEST so far


----------



## Buck

Is it a bed warmer?
Buck


----------



## Reanie525i

Good job Buck!!!! Your up....


----------



## GB

OK Reanie, first you need to explain HOW that is used to warm a bed.


----------



## Reanie525i

GB - This was is an antique, so I am not positive. I think that they put sand in the middle   then placed the jug in the fire - The ceramic was known to hold the heat for a long time - A good place to keep your feet nice and toasty!!


----------



## GB

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## SizzlininIN

I bet they put ambers from the fire in it.


----------



## Reanie525i

Yes - That would make sense -  I want one of these warmers in my bed durng the winter!!!


----------



## Buck

Okay kids, let's play.
What ship is this?
I need its official name, its nickname, and where it lives.
Good luck.
Buck


----------



## phinz

That's the USS Constitution. Old Ironsides. Charlestown, Mass.


----------



## Buck

Right, right and right.  Your post.  Suggestion; let's stay with the Naval theme (after all, you started it with the Hunley!)
Take it away!
Buck


----------



## Snoop Puss

Interesting about filling your bed warmer with sand, Reanie525i. I had something very similar in Britain, made not that long ago either, when I lived in a very old house in a rainy part of the country and any help keeping warm in bed was welcome. I called it "the pig" given its looks. It must have been slightly different to yours because I had to fill it with hot water, like an ordinary hot water bottle. It would keep hot all night long and into the next day, far better than a rubber hot water bottle. One night, one of the cats decided it was so cold he was going to come under the quilt with us. He got the most awful fright when he saw the pig! Mind you, they were all quite happy to snuggle up against it on top of the quilt during the daytime.


----------



## phinz

Buck said:
			
		

> Right, right and right. Your post. Suggestion; let's stay with the Naval theme (after all, you started it with the Hunley!)
> Take it away!
> Buck



I'll have to do it this evening since I overslept by about 25 minutes this morning. I have just enough time to check messages. Sorry guys. Time out!


----------



## phinz

About 11 years ago I ate escargot and drank Napoleon brandy on the aft salon deck of the MV Nadine in this bay, with the lights of the city dancing, gentle swells rocking the boat slowly and the tarpon chasing baitfish that were attracted by the lights of the glass-bottom sofas in the master suite.

That was the best week of my life, and a beautiful night to cap off the trip.

Where is this? What bay/harbor/port? What island?


----------



## phinz

I spin this web and nobody wants to hazard a guess? I feel like I'm hogging the thread.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Phinz, I have no idea. I've just looked up MV Nadine on Google and come up with a peculiar "Magdalean Islands", where a ship of this name sank in the 1990s. I hope it's not the same one. As far as I can tell, "Magdalean Islands" refers to the Madeleine Islands. Anyone else have any info?


----------



## SizzlininIN

I tried to google but wasn't coming up with anything and after a 1/2 hour search I gave up......sorry Phinz


----------



## phinz

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Phinz, I have no idea. I've just looked up MV Nadine on Google and come up with a peculiar "Magdalean Islands", where a ship of this name sank in the 1990s. I hope it's not the same one. As far as I can tell, "Magdalean Islands" refers to the Madeleine Islands. Anyone else have any info?


I erred. It was M/Y Nadine, not M/V Nadine, but she did sink. She got caught in a Mistral between Sardinia and France and sank a year or two after we were on her. Her story is in a book called Megayachts.

She was called Coco Chanel for a while, when she was owned by the designer of the same name. She was bought later by Bernie Little of Miss Budweiser and Big Eagle fame and christened Big Eagle. He later sold her and bought his next yacht, christening that one Big Eagle (which was featured in the movie Striptease as Big Sugar). He still held an interest in Nadine, which was christened such by the new owner (Jordan Belfort of stock price manipulation and securities fraud infamy), whose wife was named Nadine. 

The M/Y Nadine spent her winters in the Caribbean and her summers in the Mediterranean. This harbor is on the very same island where customs agents responsible for patrolling the path of Air Force One for President WJ Clinton were seriously injured in an accident. IIRC, one died later.


----------



## Ken

Charlotte Amalie Harbor, St. Thomas?


----------



## phinz

Bingo. You're up Ken.


----------



## Alix

He's watching the Grey Cup right now. He'll put one up later. 

Y'know phinz, I was in that harbor but didn't recognize it. Looks different from the deck of a ship I guess. LOL!


----------



## phinz

Not to mention I chose a picture that didn't show the cruise ship dock, Frenchman's Reef or Water Island. That's Hassel Island in the foreground and King's Wharf in the upper right.


----------



## Ken

What is this...and where is it located?


----------



## Reanie525i

Is it the Ottawa War Memorial??


----------



## Ken

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> Is it the Ottawa War Memorial??


 
Yeah....maybe.  It's the National War Memorial in Ottawa. 

Little too easy, huh?

You're up.


----------



## Reanie525i

It's good to have friends with fast computers - lol -  I will put pic up this afternoon - Was a great pic Ken!!


----------



## Reanie525i

OK, where and what is this:


----------



## cara

Arenal Vulcano, Costa Rica

you should have cut the edges of the photo ;o)


----------



## Reanie525i

You got it, Cara!  You're up.


----------



## cara

so what and where do you find this:


----------



## cara

no idea....?


----------



## phinz

It looks like the kind of buildings you'd see in Stade, but that's as far as I can guess at this time.


----------



## cara

It might be "the kind of building you'd see in Stade" but it is nor Stade.
It's a town in Germany very famous for its timbered houses (?)... 
I'll leave the hints for now... have another one, but I guess it would be very easy then..

btw: is it you on your avatar?


----------



## phinz

Yes, that's me with a cheeseburger hat on.


----------



## cara

it suits you very well


----------



## Barbara L

cara said:
			
		

> so what and where do you find this:


Is it Knochenhaueramtshaus in Hildesheim (Germany) "the nicest house of the world"?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara, that's just perfect!
Hildesheim is the town where I was born and it's just 15miles away from the Kronsberg


----------



## Barbara L

What a pretty town!

Okay, what is this?


----------



## bullseye

Hotdog, mustard, and ketchup made with Legos?


----------



## Alix

Not with legos, with soup cans or some other kinds of cans.


----------



## Barbara L

It is cans, so if you want to take the next one go ahead Alix.  I did however forget to be more specific (and was going to edit until I saw two people had responded!) and ask for the name of the event.  It is amazing that anyone can be so creative!

 Barbara


----------



## bullseye

Barbara L said:
			
		

> It is cans, so if you want to take the next one go ahead Alix.  I did however forget to be more specific (and was going to edit until I saw two people had responded!) and ask for the name of the event.  It is amazing that anyone can be so creative!
> 
> Barbara


If Alix has it, then tell us, Barbara!


----------



## Alix

NO!! I think we have the picture but the one who gets to post next should be the one who figures out the event.


----------



## bullseye

Alix said:
			
		

> NO!! I think we have the picture but the one who gets to post next should be the one who figures out the event.


Fair enough.  I have yet to be able to Google it . . .  you?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Dang I hate that!


----------



## bullseye

Me, too.  Gotta be there somewhere . . .


----------



## phinz

Canstruction is an event held in several cities to fight hunger.


----------



## Barbara L

You got it Phinz.  If this link works, here are a lot more pictures: ftp://66.113.213.251/pub/2006_National_Winners.pdf

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

YAY phinz! Put up a good one for us. I'm heading out for the evening but I'll check back before bed to see whats up.


----------



## phinz

OK. What is this and why is it famous?


----------



## Barbara L

My first guess was Bikini Atoll where they tested nuclear bombs (and where the bikini bathing suit got its name).  I have been looking for pictures but didn't see any that looked just like that, but I found a map that does.   http://marshall.csu.edu.au/Marshalls/html/atolls/bikini.html

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

That is correct. They tested *hydrogen* bombs there.


----------



## Barbara L

What and where is this?


----------



## phinz

The Devil's Racetrack, Death Valley, California.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, and the good old moving rocks!  You're up!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Who is this? What did he do that made him so famous? What was he nominated for and by whom?


----------



## TATTRAT

Is that the great, Akira Kurosawa...?


----------



## phinz

No it is not.


----------



## bethzaring

I think I know who this is, I just have not seen a contemporary photograph of him. I would like to wait to see who else knows him. If I could see his front teeth!! The person I think this is was nominated for the blank blank blank by a person whose last name has four letters, right phinz?


----------



## phinz

Yes, Beth. It appears you may know.


----------



## bethzaring

my guess is that this is Thich Nhat Hanh, the Vietnamese Buddhist monk, teacher, Zen Master, poet, lecturer, author and peace activist. He was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize by the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.

In 1966 Thich Nhat Hanh traveled from Vietnam to the US with a message of Peace and met with Dr. King during that visit. Dr. King was so impressed with his articulate message of peace, he nominated him for the Nobel Prize.

I am not sure what phinz is after regarding what made him so famous. It could be his role as a peace activist during the Vietnam war, or it could be his extensive writings making Buddhism accessable and understandable to the average person.

BTW, in 1995 Thich Nhat Hanh wrote a book "Cultivating the Mind of Love, the Practice of Looking Deeply in the Mahayana Buddhist Tradition", in which he used a painting my sister painted, as the cover art for that book.


----------



## phinz

Correct. One of the most amazing men ever to live. Cool family link! You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

bethzaring said:
			
		

> BTW, in 1995 Thich Nhat Hanh wrote a book "Cultivating the Mind of Love, the Practice of Looking Deeply in the Mahayana Buddhist Tradition", in which he used a painting my sister painted, as the cover art for that book.


Wow! That is really interesting!  Okay Beth, give us a good one!

 Barbara


----------



## bethzaring

phinz,  thanks for  bringing to light such an amazing person.  Do you think we can create as much buzz with Thich Nhat Hahn that Pamela Anderson has garnered on this forum?     

And here is a link on Amazon.com that has the cover art my sister painted

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0938077708/ref=sib_dp_pt/103-5058555-4937424#reader-link

and Thanks Barbara for your comment, we as a family think it is a big deal!

Okay, here is a picture of a building, I am really into architecture. What is this building, where is it and what is its claim to fame?


----------



## bethzaring

here's a hint

this is in a major city in an Eastern European country


----------



## mudbug

bethzaring said:
			
		

> my guess is that this is Thich Nhat Hanh, the Vietnamese Buddhist monk, teacher, Zen Master, poet, lecturer, author and peace activist. He was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize by the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.


 
Shows you why I suck at this game.  I thought it was a pic of Nureyev in his latter years.


----------



## Anau

^^ All I can say is that the picture was taken at around 1:35 pm, local time


----------



## Barbara L

Is it Smetana Hall in Prague, Czech Republic? "Named for the popular composer and fervent Czech nationalist Bedrich Smetana (1824-84), Smetana Hall is located in one of the world's most distinctive Art Nouveau buildings. Since its 1997 reopening after the building's painstaking reconstruction, the ornate and purely exhilarating Smetana Hall has hosted a series of top-notch events. Such events include a speech by former U.S. Secretary of State Madeleine Albright on her return to her birthplace to invite the Czechs into NATO; and an eclectic evening during a 1997 forum with Gregory Peck, James Earl Jones, and Lynn Redgrave reciting excerpts from Václav Havel plays."

 Barbara


----------



## bethzaring

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Is it Smetana Hall in Prague, Czech Republic? "Named for the popular composer and fervent Czech nationalist Bedrich Smetana (1824-84), Smetana Hall is located in one of the world's most distinctive Art Nouveau buildings. Since its 1997 reopening after the building's painstaking reconstruction, the ornate and purely exhilarating Smetana Hall has hosted a series of top-notch events. Such events include a speech by former U.S. Secretary of State Madeleine Albright on her return to her birthplace to invite the Czechs into NATO; and an eclectic evening during a 1997 forum with Gregory Peck, James Earl Jones, and Lynn Redgrave reciting excerpts from Václav Havel plays."
> 
> Barbara


 

Yes!  errrr, close enough!  The entire building is known as the Municipal Building/House and its claim to fame is its Art Nouveau styling, a quite remarkable building.  The picture I posted was of the side of the building. I will add a few more pictures of it.
You're up Barbara, Good Job!


----------



## Barbara L

I was looking for a particular place, and I found it but couldn't find any good pictures of it. So I found another place in the same city. What and where is this?


----------



## Barbara L

I have to leave but will see if I can enlarge the picture later.  

 Barbara


----------



## babyhuggies

i  haven't played this game before, but are those headstones?gravemarkers?

Just a guess....


----------



## Alix

Hey babyhuggies, here are the rules. 





> Heres an Idea of a Game for...
> *Guess what or where this is !!!!!!!*
> Rules:
> 1: The poster of the picture must know what or where it is !
> 2: The one who gets it right gets to put the next photo up.
> 3: You Must put weather you are wanting the where or the what it is.
> 4: Poster is right because of rule number one !
> 5: You can ask for clues !
> Ok Lets Play !


----------



## babyhuggies

Thanks  Alix   big help


----------



## Barbara L

Yes they are grave markers, but you need to name where the cemetary is and what city.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Here is a bigger picture.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Looks like it is time for a hint.     This is not in North America.

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a famous families burial plot?


----------



## Barbara L

No, it is part of a church, but there are family members of someone famous buried there.  (Think music).

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Next hint: It is in Europe.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

St. Peter's Cemetery (Salzburg, Austria) with its unique backdrop is one of the oldest and most charming cemeteries in the world.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























St. Peter's Cemetery with its unique backdrop is one of the oldest and most charming cemeteries in the world. It serves as the final resting place for many notable personalities, artists, scholars and merchants: Santino Solari (architect and builder of Salzburg Cathedral), Nannerl Mozart (Mozart's sister), Lorenz Hagenauer (the Mozart family's friend and landlord), Michael Haydn (composer and Joseph Haydn's younger brother), Paul Hofhaimer (organist and composer), Sigmund Haffner (benefactor and mayor, friend of the Mozart family, Mozart's "Haffner Serenade" and "Haffner Symphony"), Richard Mayr (opera singer and the first "Ochs von Lerchenau" in the "Rosenkavalier" at the Salzburg Festival), Harry Collins (last commander of the American occupation forces who later lived in Salzburg, honorary citizen of the city). 

The so-called "catacombs" hewn out of the Mönchsberg rock are one of the special attractions at St. Peter's Cemetery (open all year) and probably of early Christian origin. St. Gertrude's Chapel and the Maximus Chapel are especially worth seeing.


----------



## cara

hmm.. today I would have had time to search for it ;o) Don't mind, is the next one yours again?


----------



## Barbara L

No, it's not my turn.  If you would like to do one Cara, I'm sure no one would mind.  Give us a good one!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Barbara, if no one gets yours you get to go again. Make it easier for lamebrains like me OK?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Okay I will.  I am at work and have to stay to help with the winter carnival, but I will post something tonight.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:
			
		

> Barbara, if no one gets yours you get to go again. Make it easier for lamebrains like me OK?


LOL  When I said, "I will" I meant I would post another one--I wasn't agreeing that you are a lamebrain!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

This should be pretty easy.  What is this place?


----------



## phinz

I believe that's Nazareth, given the time of year it is. Is that the Church of the Annunciation in the front right?


----------



## Barbara L

Right on all counts phinz.     I wanted to do something Christmas related.  And the fact that it has "Holyland Images" in bold white across the top probably didn't make it any more difficult!!!    Give us a good one!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

What is this and where is it?


----------



## Alix

I hate aerial photos. Argh. Should I be singing 3 coins in the fountain phinz?


----------



## phinz

You're kinda warmish...


----------



## Alix

So it isn't THAT fountain?


----------



## phinz

If youre asking if it's the Trevi, then no, it isn't. Wrong continent. Right country. Kinda.


----------



## Alix

Phinz you are a master of the non clue type clue. LOL. So, Italian design, but not in Italy.


----------



## phinz




----------



## Barbara L

I'm with you Alix--aerial photos are hard!  I started looking for fountains as soon as this was posted, but then I got tired and ended up taking a nap (we were up a lot earlier than expected this morning when I got up for a bathroom run and found out that some of our pipes had started to freeze and we had no water).  

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

I know. I'm being Evel by posting such things.


----------



## Ken

The fountain at Caesars Palace, in Las Vegas?   (Thanks for the hint Phinz!)


----------



## Barbara L

Ken said:
			
		

> The fountain at Caesars Palace, in Las Vegas? (Thanks for the hint Phinz!)


You know what's weird?  That was my very first guess but for a weird reason.  I knew the guy who (well, with others) put the trees in at Caesar's Palace, and when I saw the trees and their shadows I was reminded of that.  I didn't put that down as a guess because it was strictly the trees that made me think that!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> The fountain at Caesars Palace, in Las Vegas?   (Thanks for the hint Phinz!)



You are correct, Ken. You're up!


----------



## goboenomo

I thought I'd just show you this before Ken posts his picture.



Just cause I like it.
You'll like it, if you understand it.


----------



## phinz

Sweet! <evil grin>


----------



## goboenomo

I knew somebody would like that.


----------



## Ken

Alright....what and where is this?


----------



## bethzaring

might it be the National Gallery/Trafalgar Square in London?


----------



## Alix

Beth, Ken says, "Yeah maybe." LOL, you're up.


----------



## cara

bethzaring said:
			
		

> might it be the National Gallery/Trafalgar Square in London?




exactly that was my thought when I saw it


----------



## bethzaring

that was a clever picture, I had not seen that vantage point before.   I recognized the National Gallery before the Square, where were those lions??

Okay,

the name of the church and city where it dwells.


----------



## Alix

Chartre? .


----------



## bethzaring

No, it is not Chartres.............but you are warm............


----------



## bethzaring

just trying to drum up business........any questions??


----------



## Snoop Puss

Is it in Italy?


----------



## bethzaring

no, it is not in Italy.  It is thought to be out of place where it is, out of character for its location.  Consider my first clue.


----------



## bethzaring

Alix said:
			
		

> Chartre? .


 
The reason ALix  was warm with this guess, is that this church is in the same neck of the woods as Chartres.


----------



## mudbug

downtown Lyons?


----------



## bethzaring

Hey mudbug, are we all on the same page?  The photo in question is of a church interior.

I had to look Lyons up in my funk and wagnells.  You have the correct country but wrong corner.  Keep guessing!!


----------



## cara

I think I must have seen almost every french cathedrale by now... but not this one.. It's a real hard one, but we will find it!


----------



## bethzaring

think church, not cathedral, and in a BIG town near Chartres.  This is in any tour book I have seen, not an obscure church.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Might it be Rouen? I hope not. I have no idea how to post photos.


----------



## bethzaring

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Might it be Rouen? I hope not. I have no idea how to post photos.


 
   Snoop Puss, you are safe for now, it is not Rouen.  But if you had traveled from Chartres to Rouen, you would have come pretty close to this church on that journey.


----------



## cara

Saint-Etienne du Mont in Paris?


----------



## bethzaring

Well Done cara .

I will cut and paste a bit more info on this church.

St-Etienne-du-Mont's interior is 68 meters long and is made up by a five-bay nave with very high sides and lateral chapels. Its remarkable masterpiece is the rood screen, the only one left in Paris, built in 1545, probably by Pierre Beaucorps, which divides also the two main construction periods: the Gothic chancel and the Renaissance nave. Another treasure is a wood pulpit presenting Samson holding a bone in one hand, with a lion at his feet. Beautiful stained glasses can be found in the chapel on the right side of the church.
 
 
Not only is its facade different, but its very late Gothic interior has design features not often encountered. There is an (for Paris) unique elaborate rood-screen (an early Catholic device for separating celebrants from congregants during worship). This one is structurally open and gives a complete view of the Altar and Lady Chapel in the apse. Its delicate carving and lateral spiral staircases make the screen a gem. The stonework is amplified by a Flamboyant Gothic vaulting with stalactite pendant keystones and elaborate bosses. The lateral walls as well are innovative with tall wide windows, while a balustrade mimics the design of the screen staircases. 
 
There is an original filigree stone *rood screen.*


It's your turn cara.........


----------



## cara

it took my ages and pages on google-picture-search... 

okay... I'll stay with the churches..

what is this:


----------



## phinz

That's Santiago Cathedral, famous for housing The Tomb of St. James. The facade itself is El Obradoiro.


----------



## cara

it seems to me that was too easy..... 
It`s your turn, pinz


----------



## phinz

I'll have to do this tonight. I'll try and think of a good one.


----------



## phinz

OK... What is this? Where is it?


----------



## Katie H

How about the Crystal Cathedral in Garden Grove, California?


----------



## phinz

Correct, Katie.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, phinz, thanks.  It's a beautiful place and your picture really doesn't do it justice.  Our daughter lived a block or two from it several years ago.

Okay, here goes.  What is this and where is it?  Not necessary to get it right, but what does it commemorate if you happen to know?  Good luck all.


----------



## Buck

I suppose *I'm* disqualified for this round of the game.  Phooey!  Nobody likes me.  I'm gonna go out and eat worms.  

Forgot - it's winter and all the worms are in their worm dens decorating their Christmas trees.  Guess I'll have to go sit in the corner and sulk.  Let me know  when I can play again.

All I want for Christmans is to play the game....

Poor old "left out" Buck.  Sniff, sniff.


----------



## phinz

Can you not see the picture?


----------



## GB

He can see if phinz, but it is his wife who posted it so he has a little advantage over everyone else


----------



## Barbara L

Does it have anything to do with the first fire department in Philadelphia?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Katie E said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes. What is this and where is it? Not necessary to get it right, but what does it commemorate if you happen to know? Good luck all.


It's a floodwall at 100 Broadway Street in Paducah, Kentucky, which overlooks the confluence of the Ohio and Tennessee Rivers. The Wall-to-Wall Mural. The one on the leftmost is Alben William Barkley, who coined the term "New Deal" and Irvin Cobb, The "Duke of Paducah," famous for his opposition of the Ku Klux Klan and defense of the rights of WWI black soldiers. The one in the middle left is The Horse Drinking Fountain, a gift from The Humane Society to Paducah in 1907. The one in the middle right is Fire Station #5 at 17th and Broadway. The one on the far right is The Market House. All commemorate history in Paducah.

Robert Dafford is the artist.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  My guess was definitely a total wild guess, or couldn't you tell?!   

 Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Hey, phinz, guess you did a Google search of flood wall murals.  Good job anyway.  Buck will be happy that he can play the game again.  Perhaps too easy for seasoned players like yourself.

At any rate, the murals are beautiful.  There are many more than are shown in the photo.  If anyone's ever in the Paducah area, the restored downtown area and the murals are well worth seeing.  Plus, there are many, many fine restaurants there, too.  No, I'm not a resident of the city, but it's nearby and Buck and I love going there and enjoying all the city has to offer.  As a matter of fact, we had one of the best restaurant dinners of our life on Tuesday night at a place in Paducah called B. Russell's.  Incredible meal.

Your turn to submit a photo, phinz.  Merry Christmas to you and thanks for the correct guess.


----------



## phinz

Actually, I did a Google search of Kentucky murals, but I had seen pics of them before from an acquaintance who lives in Kentucky. I just didn't remember exactly where they were. 

I spent the night in Paducah a little over a year ago (stayed at the exit that has the Applebee's and several hotels) but didn't get to see them, since I was on my way to a funeral and just needed a place to lay my weary head. I'd forgotten that was where they were located.

Here's one. What is this (actual name of the landmark, though you can give me *what* it is in addition, if so inclined) and where is it?


----------



## Buck

Looks like you've got us all stumped, phinz, how about a hint?


----------



## phinz

You'll never call this desert formation a camel.


----------



## Barbara L

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  I have tried Dromedary Peak (Utah) and Mt. Dromedary (Australia), but they are definitely not it (at least from the pictures I have found).  I'm probably way off, but I'm back to looking!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Well, you're moving along the right path, kinda, but wrong corners of the world.


----------



## phinz

It is against the law in the nation of origin to climb this, and there was a 1962 stamp that showed it.


----------



## Barbara L

Whew!  The stamp did it for me.  So, the reference to not being called a camel had to do with the fact that the camel is the ship of the desert?  Anyway....

The answer is Shiprock Peak (Tsé Bit'Ai) in the Four-Corners area of New Mexico.

You hurt my brain!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

You are correct. Shiprock is a volcanic neck, much like Devil's Tower, in New Mexico. It is sacred to the Navajo, hence it is now illegal to climb it. It is an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Barbara L

I love the various landforms throughout the southwest, especially in New Mexico.   
Okay, what and where is this?


----------



## phinz

Is that Wave Rock in Hyden, Australia?


----------



## Barbara L

Darn your photographic memory or super-human powers, or whatever it is you possess!  Yes, of course you got it right!  I think Wave Rock is really pretty.  I found a prettier picture but it had writing across it.   

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

What is this a picture of?


----------



## Barbara L

It is a giant golf ball on a fancy tee on the planet Zorg.   

Hmmm, this one looks interesting.  The thing in the background almost looks like a prison, but I'm probably wrong.  Something to do with an airport also comes to mind.  Ok, I'm off to happily wrack my brains and tax my computer's poor little brain to death now!

 Barbara


----------



## Buck

Looks like the Trylon and Perisphere at the 1939-1940 World's Fair in New York.


----------



## StirBlue

Taking a thumbnail look; could the large object in the center be a dial of some sort (like a sundial) but may have something to with science and astronomy.  There are no parking lots or signs. Could the area behind this be some sort of garden.  There is something lifeless about this picture.  

Is it the insides of some old instrument or device?


----------



## Barbara L

Looks like you got it Buck.   

StirBlue, For awhile I thought it looked like a sundial too, but the angle thingy (which turns out to be a building?) was on the outside of it.  I thought it looked like some kind of large religious complex for awhile too.  

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

You got it Buck. Your turn.


----------



## Buck

What's this place?  Where was it built?  When?  Why?  Ain't I the demanding one?  Questions anyone?  Aren't all these question marks getting a bit silly?  Sorry, It's just the John Cleese in me.
Good luck.
Buck


----------



## bethzaring

is it the Crystal palace, built in 1851 (?) for the Great Exhibition, by Queen Victoria's husband, what was his name, oh..........Prince Albert??  In London


----------



## Buck

Well, that one didn't have much staying power, did it?  

You're up, Beth.


----------



## bethzaring

Buck said:
			
		

> Well, that one didn't have much staying power, did it?


 
  

Buck, would I be correct in giving a more precise location of Hyde Park?

For our next question, 

What building is this and where is it?


----------



## bethzaring

where did the picture go? one more try............


and, you can double click on this picture and then enlarge to full screen size, to get a bigger picture....


----------



## cara

The Wisconsin State Capitol in Madison, Wisconsin?


----------



## bethzaring

Correct, cara


----------



## cara

what is it on the top of the hill, where is it and wich river is it?


----------



## Buck

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Buck, would I be correct in giving a more precise location of Hyde Park?



Yes you would, but you done a good job anyway.  You get a lollipop!

Buck


----------



## Buck

Cara,
That's my summer home in the Adirondacks in New York.  You're welcome to come visit as long as you don't bring along any rowdy pets.

Buck


----------



## cara

oh, Buck, thanks for the invitation 
isn't it expensive to own such a great house? ;o)


----------



## Buck

When lavish entertainment is the most important thing in your life cost is no object.  Come join me for caviar and Dom Perignon.  I'll send Max in the Rolls to pick you up.  

From someone who knows the value of a Buck.


----------



## Buck

Cara, I think it's about time for a hint.


----------



## cara

Buck, that's what I wanted to do yesterday, but had no time ;o)

okay... Germany... one of the great rivers... big city..


----------



## Barbara L

cara said:
			
		

> okay... Germany... one of the great rivers... big city..


LOL I think we had all guessed that much already!  Just kidding--whatever it is, it is beautiful.  I have some school work to do today, but if someone hasn't already guessed it by tonight I will start looking again!

 Barbara


----------



## cara

okay.. south germany - bavaria


----------



## Buck

Is this it?

*Renaissance Johannisburg Castle on Banks of Main River in Town of Aschaffenburg, Bavaria, Germany 
*


----------



## cara

it's the right river, but the wrong city...  a bit more to the east....


----------



## phinz

Marienberg Fortress. Main River. Wuerzberg, Bavaria.


----------



## cara

phinz, you are right


----------



## phinz

What is this, where is it and what is its claim to fame?


----------



## Cheese-lovers

i dont know where on earth it is but it was used for anikin skywalkers home in star wars 2 or 3 when he goes home to see his mum and she is married tyo some guy i think.


----------



## phinz

It was not used in Star Wars 2 or 3.


----------



## cara

in any other starwars?


----------



## phinz

Perhaps. Perhaps not. Search your feelings...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhh... its in Greece. Yes?


----------



## phinz

No, it's not in Greece. Correct hemisphere, though.


----------



## goboenomo

I think it's Starwars 4.


----------



## phinz

I'm looking for what it is, where it is *and* its claim to fame.


----------



## Barbara L

I have no idea what or where it is (and don't have the time right now to look, darn it!), but it looks like a miniature.  It could just be the way it was photographed that makes it look that way.

 Barbara


----------



## GB

Now that you mention it Barbara, it does look like a miniature. The thing above the second opening from the left looks like a bolt.


----------



## cara

Matmata, Tunisia?
Scenery for some Star Wars and Indiana Jones Movies?


----------



## phinz

You have Tunisia. You have the correct movie. It's not a miniature, and it has a specific name for the location.


----------



## cara

Hotel Sid Sidriess, Matmata


----------



## phinz

Close enough. It's Hotel Sidi Driss, Tunisia. Star Wars, Episode IV, A New Hope. It was the home of Lars and Beru Skywalker. You can still stay there to this day.

Your turn Cara.


----------



## cara

okay... I think this should be an easy one..

what and where?


----------



## phinz

That's the Rasin Building in Prague, CZ, I believe. It's also called Fred and Ginger.

If I'm right, you'll have to post another one, Cara. I'm headed to Disneyworld in 45 minutes, and I won't be back until next Saturday night.


----------



## cara

thanks, phinz.. of course you are right ;o)
but after considering it I think we had it before...

I'll look for something new... hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## cara

okay.... here it is...

what is it and what were they build for?


----------



## Buck

Statues guarding the road to the Valley of the Kings and Queens at Luxor on the west bank of the Nile in 
Egypt.


----------



## cara

hmm.. it seems this one was too easy, too


----------



## Buck

Okay, campers, what is this creature?


----------



## Barbara L

Would that adorable little guy be a tarsier?

 Barbara


----------



## Buck

Here's lookin' at you, kid!  You got it.  You're next.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks!  I have a certain thing in mind but can't find a picture yet.  I'll post one as soon as I find it.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Only found one bad picture of the thing I wanted, so I will go with this instead.  I hope the picture shows up ok.  Where is this place, what is it called, and what is its claim to fame?


----------



## Barbara L

None of the pictures are showing up anymore--just links.  Is it just me, or is everyone only seeing links for the last few pictures?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

i have the same problem....


----------



## Buck

Hey Barb.  It's time for a clue!


----------



## Barbara L

This place is a "first."

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

That's the Motel Inn. It's on the El Camino Real (US 101) in San Luis Obispo.


----------



## phinz

It was the first motel in the world.


----------



## Barbara L

You got it Phinz.  But according to the two articles I found its name is the Milestone.

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Barbara L said:
			
		

> You got it Phinz.  But according to the two articles I found its name is the Milestone.
> 
> Barbara


----------



## phinz

OK... What chain is this building representative of? I don't need to know where the building is, but what the chain is.


----------



## Anau

Is it Whataburger?


----------



## Katie H

Looks like Whataburger to me, too.


----------



## urmaniac13

wienerschnitzel?


----------



## phinz

Anau got it. I miss Whataburger. We don't have them in Tennessee.


----------



## Anau

Huh, you'd think if they're in Texas, they'd be in Tennessee too.

OK, where is this statue and who is it of?


----------



## Buck

I dunno who it is but I ain't gonna sass him!


----------



## Anau

Huh, tell that to Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## Barbara L

I was searching in the right ocean but wouldn't have gotten it without your clue!  Chief Lapulapu, the man who chopped Magellan to bits, ending his quest to circumnavigate the world.

 Barbara
P.S. A few years ago when I taught my class about Magellan, when I told them that he died in 1521, one of my students actually asked if he is still dead.  He was serious too!


----------



## Anau

Wow, as if Magellan came back alive?  

Yes you're correct!  It's of Chief Lapu lapu who is kind of a legendary hero in the Philippines.  The statue is on Mactan Island.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks!  I will post a picture when I get home from work.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry it took so long--I was having some picture issues.  Okay, what and where is this?


----------



## Jeekinz

Mount Carmel College of Nursing Columbus, OH......Google rules!


----------



## Jeekinz

Here you go...What building and city?


----------



## Barbara L

Jeekinz, You did get the correct answer, but next time please wait for it to be confirmed before posting a picture.

 Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

I sawwy.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long--I was having some picture issues. Okay, what and where is this?


 
What a beautiful building.....wished I'd of got my nursing license there.  Can you imagine walking up to that building everyday.  Thanks Barbara!


----------



## Jeekinz

Here's a better pic to make it easier.


----------



## Buck

Okay, Jeekins, time for a clue.


----------



## Jeekinz

Let's start with this, it's not necessarily the words but what they belong to.

Crazy Janey and her mission man were back in the alley tradin' hands
`long came Wild Billy with his friend G-man all duded up for Saturday night
Well Billy slammed on his coaster brakes and said anybody wanna go on up to Greasy Lake
It's about a mile down on the dark side of route eighty-eight


----------



## Ken

Asbury Park   Palace and Casino?


----------



## Jeekinz

Asbury Park Carousel House.  I was one of the few lucky ones to have ridden on it when I was a kid.  The carousel was housed inside this building, in the early 90's all the animals and parts were auctioned off.  Hopefully the revitalization going on in Asbury will bring back the great place it once was.

Your turn, Ken.


----------



## Ken

What is this, and where is it located?


----------



## Bugs

ooh ooh! can i guess?


----------



## MJ

Ken said:
			
		

> What is this, and where is it located?


Mayan ruins of Tikal in Mexico?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Alix

MJ said:
			
		

> Mayan ruins of Tikal in Mexico?


 
MJ, you are on the right track. Not in Tikal. Keep guessing.

Ken, nice picture, someone is a very talented photographer in your family!


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll take a crack at it.  Caracol Observatory, Chichen Itza


----------



## Ken

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I'll take a crack at it. Caracol Observatory, Chichen Itza


 
You are correct. We were there just over a week ago...the entire site is really quite breathtaking.


----------



## Bugs

also known as chicken pizza.


----------



## Jeekinz

Bugs said:
			
		

> also known as chicken pizza.


 
You got a little spunk in ya.  Good one.


----------



## Jeekinz

Here's an easy one.  What is it called and what country is it from?


----------



## Poutine

*China*

That looks like dim sum from China to me.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Katie H

Albino Hershey's kisses from the Arctic Circle?


----------



## Jeekinz

lol....nope


----------



## phinz

They look like Chinese Zhong, such as this.


----------



## Poutine

Well I will keep guessing in case Phinz is incorrect.

Are they mini buns/ dumplings?

P.S.
I used the term dim sum incorrectly (it is too broad of a term).


----------



## Poutine

Here is a picture of them from my freezer 
OK I thought I was putting a picture here but I messed up somehow.


What is Chinese zhong?  I tried searching but I am not always very good at it.


----------



## Poutine

trying for a picture again 
sorry about this 

I got a picture!! YA! 
I'm off to The Mall (West Edmonton Mall - the only mall for me). I am giong to look around the Chinese store while I am there and try to look to see if I can find Zhong or other things that look like the picture.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope, sorry. Looks _real_ close though. Not from China...or the Arctic.



[ I thought it was going to be easy   I love these things :P ]


----------



## Jeekinz

phinz said:
			
		

> They look like Chinese Zhong, such as this.


 
If these looked like your zhong, the chef would be considered a novice.


----------



## phinz

That picture was off of somebody else's site and was taken in China. Perhaps he was visiting the Beijing School of Dumpling Making.


----------



## phinz

They could be [FONT=trebuchet ms, verdana, arial]xiaolongbao or baozi, but that's China too.


[/FONT]


----------



## Jeekinz

Hint: Get outta China


----------



## phinz

They could also be Himalayan Momos. Dumplings look like dumplings look like dumplings. There's not much in the picture to set one apart from another.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll narrow it down a little.  They are not from: China, Japan, Korea or any other oriental country. (is that pc?) Oh well, they are mainly filled with ground lamb, pork or beef.


----------



## phinz

No "oriental" country, or no *Asian* country? Big difference.


----------



## Jeekinz

The top of the "dumpling" is called the kudi.


----------



## phinz

Then they're probably Khinkali from Georgia, which look like xaolingbao and zhong.


----------



## Aria

Lamb suggest Syria or Lebanon?


----------



## Jeekinz

phinz said:
			
		

> Then they're probably Khinkali from Georgia, which look like xaolingbao and zhong.


 
DING DING DING!!!

My wife is from Georgia.  I love those friggin things.  She yells at me when I eat the whole thing.  Good job Phinz.


----------



## phinz

Yeah. You're supposed to leave the kudi behind so you can keep track of how many of them you've eaten. 

It's late. I'll find something tomorrow. Sweet dream pholks!


----------



## phinz

This may be a difficult one. To some of us it's a timeless icon and a wonderful memory of good times. To others it's probably just a rock. What is it called and where is it?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok I have no knowledge about mountains so this is a wild guess but is it Mount Everest (Nepal-Tibet Boarder)?  I'm kind of doubting it though because of the greenary.


----------



## bethzaring

I was thinking that also Sizz, too close to tree line.

Is it in North America?


----------



## phinz

It is in North America. I would expect more men than women to know what its name is and where it is. Nothing sexist intended. Just a hint.


----------



## mudbug

grand tetons - pike's peak


----------



## Buck

Of course guys will get it.  It's Blueberry Hill!
(Isn't that thrilling?)


----------



## Poutine

*Brokeback Mt*

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## phinz

None of those three. FWIW, it's in the States, and Brokeback Mountain was all Canadian.


----------



## Poutine

*Hood mt*

Hood mountain in California


(Brokeback mt does not really exist, the book was Wyonming and the movie was filmed in Alberta at a few different locations.)


----------



## phinz

So in reality, Brokeback is all Canadian. 






No. It's not Hood Mountain.


----------



## Barbara L

The first thing that came to mind yesterday was Mount Baldy (Old Baldy), and it looks kind of like some pictures but nothing like others, so that's probably not it.   

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

You're kinda close, Barbara, depending on which baldy you're talking about...


----------



## Barbara L

I never knew there were so many Mount Baldies.     After looking at 3 of them (Arizona, Montana, and the only one I had previously heard of), my guess (still just a guess since I can't find a picture that looks like yours) is Mount San Antonio/Mount Baldy in the San Gabriel Mountains in Los Angeles County, California.  I'm sure that there are probably half a dozen more Mount Baldies that I don't know about!

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Nope, but you can see another Mt. Baldy from the cuspid of this age-old monument.


----------



## Poutine

*Mt Baldy*

Mt Baldy, Georgia


----------



## Barbara L

I'm probably going the wrong direction (found another Baldy in Colorado), but is it Crested Butte--Gunsight Pass?

 Barbara


----------



## phinz

Nope and no.


----------



## Poutine

*South Baldy*

Old Baldy
Washington


----------



## phinz

Nopers.


----------



## Poutine

*Old Baldy Mountain (South Dakota) - Pennington 	SD*

Old Baldy - Pennington South Dakota


----------



## phinz

Hint: The word "bald" doesn't appear anywhere in the name of this peak.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phinz

Do we not have any Explorers here?


----------



## Jeekinz

Gray's Peak, Colorado?


----------



## phinz

Too far north, Jeekinz...


----------



## Jeekinz

I figured...Gray=Men


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> Do we not have any Explorers here?



"Explorers" leads me to guess somewhere near Wilmot, NM - destination of Boy Scouts everywhere.  Looks too green to be NM, though.

I suck at this game.


----------



## phinz

You're closer than anybody else, mudbug.


----------



## Jeekinz

What's the elevation?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it Santa Fe Baldy in NM?


----------



## Jeekinz

Well phinz, I hope you work your butt off as hard as I did for this one.

The Tooth of Time 
Philmont Scout Ranch 
New Mexico


----------



## phinz

You are correct, Jeekinz. I worked my butt off years ago climbing it.  You're up!


----------



## Jeekinz

What, _why_ and where?


----------



## phinz

That's the Red Seat at Fenway Park. Section 42, Row 37. Final landing spot of the longest home run ever at Fenway Park, 502 feet, hit by Ted Williams in 1946. The Red Seat commemorates this.


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job, phinz! (imitating ZZ Top with the arm swirl) "Your turn."


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> You are correct, Jeekinz. I worked my butt off years ago climbing it.  You're up!



you mean I almost got one of phinz's pics?  (Philmont, Philmont, Philmont...sheesh!)


----------



## phinz

Yes you did, mudbug. You said NM and I was like, "Oooooooohhhhhhh... Clooooooosssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## mudbug

Explorers was my clue (HH was an Eagle Scout).  And various brothers also went to PHILMONT, but I don't know if they ever climbed that thing.


----------



## phinz

OK. This one should be Googlesimple.

What is this? You can give me the current resident or the resident it was built for, or both if you're really clever. Why was it built originally? Where is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

8437 International Dr. Orlando, FL.  Used to be occupied by The Hard Rock Vault, now (I think) Guiness World Records.

very sleepy.....sleepy.


----------



## phinz

Correct. You didn't tell what it was built *for,* but that's OK. It was originally built to house Guinness, then became The Vault. It's not occupied by Guinness now, though. It's occupied by the Titanic attraction's ticket office, of all things.


----------



## Jeekinz

Here you go: The frame is 4-7/16" long x 2-1/4" wide


----------



## StirBlue

Is it some sort of steam train thermostat/guage?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...sorry


----------



## Poutine

*Used to calculate distance ...*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## StirBlue

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Here you go: The frame is 4-7/16" long x 2-1/4" wide


 
Lionel made model trains sets.  Like I said it is a guage.  I am just not sure which one.  My first guess is the standard guage.


----------



## Jeekinz

Poutine got it, you're up!


----------



## Poutine

*New pic for Guess a Picture*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*Hint --> Peintures Murales*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie H

Poutine said:
			
		

> Where is this?



Hint...in English, please.  Thanks.


----------



## Poutine

it is the hint
the way it is


----------



## Alix

Old Strathcona?

Edit: Winnipeg?


----------



## Poutine

*Peintures Murales*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Alix

Well I knew THAT! The only ones I can find are in Winnipeg though.


----------



## Poutine

*Peintures Murales*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ken

How 'bout Stony Plain, AB?


----------



## Alix

Poutine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you knew they were in Canada.


 
Cuz I live in Canada too and have seen this stuff on the news. LOL.


			
				Poutine said:
			
		

> I don't know why you can't find any murals besides in Winnipeg; there are murals all over Canada.


 
And thats because I suck at Googling, unlike my husband who I suspect has the correct answer.


----------



## Poutine

*Peintures Murales*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ken

Is it in Legal, AB?


----------



## Poutine

*Yah!*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ken

What is this...and where is it located?


----------



## Poutine

Ken can you please make it bigger?


----------



## Alix

Poutine said:
			
		

> Ken can you please make it bigger?


 
I sooooo want to post something naughty here, but I am restraining myself!


----------



## Poutine

*lol*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> I sooooo want to post something naughty here, but I am restraining myself!


 Feeling a little saucy on your birthday?


----------



## Alix

Yep! (I figure I can get away with it today.)


----------



## Ken

Poutine said:
			
		

> Ken can you please make it bigger?


 
If I had a dime for every time I heard that.......


Ok, let's try this one on for size....


----------



## Buck

That's the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem.

Ken, are you familiar with the current country hit "Size Matters?"


----------



## Poutine

Ken said:
			
		

> If I had a dime for every time I heard that.....


with the Birthday and Valentines day and the way you guys think 
I'm don't even want to know what is going on in your house this week


----------



## Alix

Buck said:
			
		

> That's the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem.
> 
> Ken, are you familiar with the current country hit "Size Matters?"


 
Buck, Ken is busy LHAO after reading your comment and Poutine's. He says you got it and you're up. Make it an easy one. I'm sucking at guessing these lately.


----------



## Buck

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm sucking at guessing these lately.


Guess it's your advanced age.  Anyway "Happy Birthday."

I've gotta run.  Meeting tonight.  I'll post a picture tomorrow.  Bye!

Buck


----------



## Buck

Okay, kids, what's this thing used for?


----------



## mudbug

an electric Buck prod. Miss Katie E. has the patent.


----------



## Jeekinz

wood burning tool?


----------



## Buck

mudbug said:
			
		

> an electric Buck prod. Miss Katie E. has the patent.



Don't make me come over there, Mud!


----------



## Buck

quote=Jeekinz]wood burning tool?[/quote]

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Jeekinz

heated scraper, soldering iron


----------



## Jeekinz

thermal shaping apparatus?


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> heated scraper, soldering iron



Nope.  Keep tryin'


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> thermal shaping apparatus?



Be more specific.


----------



## Jeekinz

wax shaper?


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> wax shaper?



Same answer.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's a hand-held shaper for a material I can't quite think of.....are the tips interchangeable?


----------



## mudbug

c'mon, Jeekinz, get it!


----------



## Jeekinz

FOR GOD's SAKE!  I have almost every tool imaginable in my shop and I cant get this one!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Give me a hint on the material


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Give me a hint on the material



It's thermoplastic.


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> FOR GOD's SAKE!  I have almost every tool imaginable in my shop and I cant get this one!!!



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> It's a hand-held shaper for a material I can't quite think of.....are the tips interchangeable?



No they're not.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's used on thermoplastic?


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> It's used on thermoplastic?



It's used with a thermoplastic material to accomplish a specific task.


----------



## Jeekinz

circuit board pattern tool?


----------



## mudbug

hang in there, Jeeks! I sense that Buck is weakening..............


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> circuit board pattern tool?



You're getting cooler.


----------



## Jeekinz

Just more "stuff" for me to think about in the middle of the night.


----------



## Buck

mudbug said:
			
		

> hang in there, Jeeks! I sense that Buck is weakening..............




Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeekinz

Does this join things or remove things?   Would an artist use it?

Give it a shot mudbug, I'll be home in 30 min.


----------



## mudbug

curses! foiled again!

Jeeks, you gotta get this one!


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Just more "stuff" for me to think about in the middle of the night.



This quest will haunt you and taunt you and make your life living he** until you have the answer.  Mein schadenfreude ist vondrous!


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Does this join things or remove things?   Would an artist use it?
> 
> Give it a shot mudbug, I'll be home in 30 min.



None of the above.


----------



## Buck

mudbug said:
			
		

> curses! foiled again!
> 
> Jeeks, you gotta get this one!




 I'll get you, my pretty *and* *your* *little* *dog* *too*!
Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## mudbug

Buck said:
			
		

> make your life living he** until you have the answer.



Not me.  I'm having red beans and rice tonight.  Casts away all worries 'bout anything anytime.

I will let Jeekinz suffer.  It's a guy thing, after all.


----------



## Buck

I will let Jeekinz suffer.  It's a guy thing said:
			
		

> Given enough time, the cold heartless nature of the female always shows itself.


----------



## mudbug

yes, we know when to hold 'em and fold 'em.


----------



## Buck

mudbug said:
			
		

> yes, we know when to hold 'em and fold 'em.



I assume we are referring to the laundry here.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm back...I see you two had fun....at my expense nontheless....so, on the drive home I came up with a few....heregoes:  window de-glazing tool, plastic welder, ice sculpting tool, lock de-icer, plexiglass cutting tool, and finally...bubblegum remover.


----------



## Alix

4 PAGES of guesses and no hint? Buck, come ON!!

An electric chisel? Whats that for? To chip the make up off Vegas showgirls?


----------



## Jeekinz

mudbug said:
			
		

> I will let Jeekinz suffer. It's a guy thing, after all.


 
If I drink enough vodka tonight, I'll "forgettaboutit."


----------



## Jeekinz

Alix, I like a challenge.


----------



## Alix

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Alix, I like a challenge.


 
Well maybe YOU do, but I am perfectly willing to nag for a hint or two.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's Emeril's personal post-show pan scraper?


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm trying, I'm trying.


----------



## Alix

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I'm trying, I'm trying.


 
Me too me too! 

BUCK!!! Can you hear me? Please, pretty please with sugar on it can we have a little hint? I wanna get back in the game!


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck, even my dog is beggin'


----------



## Buck

No correct guesses so far.  Normally I'm strong about such things, but I can't resist a begging dog.  So here's another hint.

The thermoplastic material comes in different colors.

Flail away at that.


----------



## Jeekinz

....oh GAWD.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it used for bead work?  bead joiner/cutter?


----------



## Jeekinz

burn-in knife melts lacquer sticks for furniture repair.


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> burn-in knife melts lacquer sticks for furniture repair.



Congratulations, you worked for that one.  I admire your tenacity.  You're up.  Give us a good 'un!


----------



## Jeekinz

Now I just have to buy one of those.

I'll post in the am.


----------



## Katie H

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Now I just have to buy one of those.
> 
> I'll post in the am.



Jeekins, Buck says I should share this site with you for a burn-in knife: Amazon.com: Behlen H4265 Electric Burn-In Knife: Tools & Hardware.

Hope you have fun with a new toy!


----------



## Jeekinz

What's this and what's it used for?


----------



## Jeekinz

Katie E said:
			
		

> Jeekins, Buck says I should share this site with you for a burn-in knife: Amazon.com: Behlen H4265 Electric Burn-In Knife: Tools & Hardware.
> 
> Hope you have fun with a new toy!


 
Thanks for the link!  -J


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a laser-type level or measuring device.  Along the line of the electronic stud-finder.

And before anyone starts thinking, I wasn't coached by Buck with my answer.  He hasn't even seen the picture.


----------



## Jeekinz

Katie E said:
			
		

> Looks like a laser-type level or measuring device. Along the line of the _*electronic stud-finder*_.
> 
> And before anyone starts thinking, I wasn't coached by Buck with my answer. He hasn't even seen the picture.


 
I wear it on my hip....so I guess it could be a stud finder.


----------



## Katie H

I shall take that as a "Yes," Mr. Studley.  Yes?


----------



## Jeekinz

That was just a joke.  Keep guessing.


----------



## Alix

Laser level?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, sorry.  Keep guessing


----------



## Poutine

electric pencil sharpener?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, keeeeeep guessing.

I'm shocked no one said "a pen, you write with it."


----------



## Poutine

for glucose measuring?


----------



## Jeekinz

nada, keep'em comin'.   (I like being on this side for once)


----------



## Poutine

so when do we get a hint?


----------



## Jeekinz

Who else needs a hint?


----------



## cara

where do I find the curent riddle?

edit: I found... 

I must admit I got a bit lost within the last pages ;o)


----------



## cara

to serach for electric cables in walls?


----------



## Buck

Is it a battery pack for something?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, nope.


----------



## Jeekinz

_HINT:_ It has a belt clip like a pager, it doesn't measure, but it does collect information.


----------



## Poutine

*Pedometer*

Pedometer?


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope, sorry....keep guessing.


----------



## Poutine

*Jeekinz's photo to guess*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jeekinz

Good idea, Poutine.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jeekinz

*Another One?!*

_HINT:_ It was given to me for an undetermined length of time.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## cara

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> *Another One?!*
> 
> _HINT:_ It was given to me for an undetermined length of time.




what a great hint.....


----------



## Jeekinz

ok, ok.

_Hint:_ Psychoacoustic Masking


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.  My hearing is fine.....(just selective).


----------



## Jeekinz

Ding, Ding, Ding!!!! Yeah, I was selected by Arbitron to wear this thing day in day out.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jeekinz

But I can make up to $250 per month, PLUS I automatically get entered into monthly prize sweepstakes....


----------



## Poutine

*Guess this picture*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Alix

Thats not the tea house in Lake Louise is it?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Alix

Didn't think so. Those houses in the background look vaguely Greek or Italian.

Edit: Actually it looks almost Thai. Thanks for not giving me the "buzzer sound" like some OTHER meanies on the board.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Didn't think so. Those houses in the background look vaguely Greek or Italian.
> 
> Edit: Actually it looks almost Thai. Thanks for not giving me the "buzzer sound" like some OTHER meanies on the board.


----------



## shpj4

Poutine I have no idea where your picture was taken but the view is beautiful.


----------



## americanwit

Is it somewhere in Greece?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Buck

Don't know where it is yet but, duh, the name of it is "BAR" just like the sign says.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## cara

is it in Europe?


----------



## Poutine

*Pic to guess*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mudbug

on the isle of Capri?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mudbug

Poutine, I heard the same from my incredibly spoiled rotten sister who got to vacation there (no envy in that remark, right?)

OK, never been to Italy, so no other idea as to where.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## sugarfiend

Somewhere along the Cinque Terre coast?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Buck

Hey Poutine,

Methinks some more hinting in in order.


----------



## Poutine

*Guess the photo*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Buck

Let's try the Bar of Love in Cinque Terre.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Clutch

^ and Nuclear warfare. LOL!!!

I'm gonna go for a long shot: Barra Di Amore, in Cinque Terre?


----------



## Poutine

*bar amore cinque terre*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Clutch

Via Dell'amore?


----------



## Poutine

Clutch said:
			
		

> Via Dell'amore?


You're killing me!
Via dell'amore is the address.


----------



## TATTRAT

........genoa?


----------



## Clutch

Poutine said:
			
		

> The faces have been blacked out to protect the innocent (and not so innocent )
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this?
> (please be specific)


 
In one of those towns in Italy that ends with a vowel. (The Italian in me is kicking the crap out of me for that joke.)

Lemme add another hint, there are 5 possible answers to this one (cinque - 5 terre - land(s)).

Monterosso?


----------



## middie

Venice ?...........


----------



## Clutch

Poutine said:
			
		

> You're killing me!
> Via dell'amore is the address.


 
The address is via dell'amore?   I wish my address ended with "of love"!!

It's going to be, Manarola, on the Italian riviera, final answer.


----------



## Poutine

*Buck* gets it because he said "bar of love".

The sign says *Bar dell'Amore* and that it is in *Riomaggiore*!


----------



## Buck

Okay campers, here we go.

What is this a monument to and where is it located?


----------



## mudbug

A monument to silly hats, in downtown Richmond, VA, circa 1953.

In other words, I have no idea.


----------



## Alix

Um, that looks like a boll weevil on top there. Am I close?


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:
			
		

> Um, that looks like a boll weevil on top there. Am I close?



I have Buck in a severe neck lock and he says, "Yes."

But, then, of course, every time I have him in a neck lock he says, "Yes."  He never really has a choice.

This is fun!


----------



## Alix

WAIT!! I got it!! Enterprise Alabama, the Boll weevil monument!!

Right?


----------



## Buck

Hooray for Alix!  She gets a cookie!  You're up, Kiddo.


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO! 

Going to find a good one.

OK, try this. What and where is this? Should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## phinz

That's the world's largest pyrogy in Glendon, Alberta, CA. We already had that one a long time ago, Alix.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/247554-post247.html

Go ahead and do another one.


----------



## Alix

Well crap. I guess I should have paid more attention huh?  

OK, how about this. What is it?


----------



## Poutine

A baby pineapple??


----------



## Alix

Nope. Good guess though. Want to play 20 Questions for this one?


----------



## Poutine

Is it bigger than a bread box?

It looks like it is a picture from a microscope so let's change that to - is it bigger than a crouton?


----------



## Alix

Yes on the close up, and lengthwise yes bigger than a crouton.


----------



## Poutine

Animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## Alix

Vegetable.


----------



## Poutine

Is it some sort of newly sprouting plant?


----------



## Alix

Close, but no.


----------



## Poutine

a flower forming?


----------



## Alix

Oooooooooo...that one is so close you should be in your bikini!! 

Its not a flower *forming.*

(15 left?)


----------



## Jeekinz

Zucchini bloom?
Okra?


----------



## Alix

No and no. Close though.


----------



## Jeekinz

What color is the foliage?  Is it in full bloom?


----------



## Jeekinz

Leek?          ?


----------



## phinz

It looks like a Calla Lily, or something like that.


----------



## Jeekinz

Phinz, don't you have some Thai thread to tend to?


----------



## Alix

phinz, you are the closest yet. It is indeed a flower, but not a calla lily. Same climate required I believe. Anyone guess it yet?


----------



## Poutine

I'm trying to think of yes/no questions to ask. I keep looking at the picture and nothing is coming to me. 

Does the name of this flower start with a vowel?


----------



## Alix

Nope. (That narrowed it down didn't it?  )


----------



## Jeekinz

Alix, do you stay up all night laughing at us when you get to post a pic?

You are truly the devil.

Phinz!!! Get back here and solve this thing!


----------



## Buck

Is it an unopened water lilly?


----------



## Poutine

OK so it does not start with a e i o u (and maybe y)

nothing is coming to me


----------



## Jeekinz

If it's a veggie, what part do you eat?


----------



## Poutine

Is it an edible flower?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it one of these?

*Artichoke, **Asparagus, **Aubergene, **Beans, **Beet, **Broccoli, **Brussels sprouts, **Cabbage, C**arrot, **Cauliflower, **Celeriac, **Celery, **Chard, **Chicory, **Collards, **Corn, **Cress, **Cucumbers, Gourds, **Jerusalem **Artichoke, **Kales, **Kohlrabi, **Leek, **Lettuce, **Melons, **Mushrooms, **Okra, **Onions, **Parsnips, **Peas, **Peppers, **Potatoes, **Pumpkins, **Radicchio, **Radish, **Rhubarb, **Rutabaga, **Shallots, **Spinach, **Squash, **Swede, **Sweetcorn, **Sweet potato, **Tomatoes, **Turnips, **Watercress, **Watermelon, **Yams  *


----------



## Poutine

That is a long list you have Jeekinz!
to help narrow it down --> it does not start with a vowel (a,e,i,o,u) and it is a flower


----------



## Jeekinz

Alix said:
			
		

> Vegetable.


 
I left the vowels in to help spark other ideas.


----------



## Jeekinz

My cukes have yeller flowers on them.


----------



## Poutine

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I left the vowels in to help spark other ideas.




that "vegetable" answer was to me asking "animal,vegetable or mineral" so that just means it is a plant of some sort (I think) 
Alix is it an actual vegetable? 
(there are lots of vegetables that have flowers)


----------



## Jeekinz

Yeah Alix, come clean!


----------



## Renee Attili

Pineapple? oops just saw this was already guessed


----------



## Renee Attili

is it an eggplant?


----------



## Renee Attili

How about a cactus?


----------



## Jeekinz

^ Thinks it's a pineapple
< Will kill himself if one of the other 2 guesses are correct
v Is probobly laughing right now


----------



## Poutine

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> ^ Thinks it's a pineapple
> < Will kill himself if one of the other 2 guesses are correct
> v Is probobly laughing right now


----------



## Poutine

Alix come and help us!
Please clear up my confusion.


----------



## Jeekinz

Come on Poutine, get this one!


----------



## Renee Attili

Lilly Pollen sprout, thingy?


----------



## Alix

Sorry Guys, I am working nights so I can't get on the computer til the morning. OK, Jeekins, NOT a vegetable in terms of a food item. The answer "vegetable" was to Poutine's 20 questions bit.

None of the answers posted are correct yet. Though some have been VERY good guesses. 

So, it is a flower, and my other clue was that it requires the same type of climate as a calla lily. Here's my biggest hint. The flower is found on trees.


----------



## Katie H

How about a magnolia blossom?


----------



## Renee Attili

Orange Blossom


----------



## Alix

DING DING DING!!! We have a winner! Katie E, step right up and give us another photo please.


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:
			
		

> DING DING DING!!! We have a winner! Katie E, step right up and give us another photo please.



The answer had been floating around in the back of my mind and finally came forward.  Thanks, Alix, we have a nice magnolia tree in our rose garden.  The blossoms on magnolias are gorgeous.  I'll post a little later.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeekinz

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, Jeekins, NOT a vegetable in terms of a food item. The answer "vegetable" was to Poutine's 20 questions bit.


 But veggies don't grow on trees?


----------



## Poutine

I am so glad that somebody finally got this one!
My head was starting to hurt.
(I wish it was warm enough here to have Magnolias, they are so beautiful.)


----------



## Alix

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> But veggies don't grow on trees?


 
Jeekinz, have you never played 20 Questions? The first question is usually, "Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?" A magnolia blossom fits into the vegetable category as it is neither animal nor mineral. Sorry you were confused. Sometimes it gets confusing if haven't read all the posts or if you are unfamiliar with one of the references.


----------



## Jeekinz

Gotcha, I thought it was a "yes" or "no" thingy.....you know, the air isn't so fresh here in Jersey.


----------



## Katie H

Okay, y'all.  Here's my offering.

What is this?  Where is it found?  And...what does it do?  Ready...


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Renee Attili

I am glad to know it isn't just me who can't see it. For a minute I thought I was getting old.


----------



## Jeekinz

Leme guess....a veggie?


----------



## Jeekinz

I bet it doesn't like veggies


----------



## Jeekinz

perfect


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie H

Okay, I've spent nearly an hour trying to get a bigger picture.  Let's see if this works.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie H

Okay, Poutine, two out of three.  Get the third part of the answer now.


----------



## mudbug

Venus flytraps?


----------



## Katie H

No, not Venus flytraps.


----------



## Poutine

Katie E said:
			
		

> Okay, Poutine, two out of three.  Get the third part of the answer now.


 Which answer is partically correct?
What part an I missing? (If it is pitcher plants location they grow all over the world.)


----------



## Katie H

Poutine said:
			
		

> Which answer is partically correct?
> What part an I missing? (If it is pitcher plants location they grow all over the world.)



You got pitcher plant correct and that they eat insects but, where primarily are the ones seen in the picture found because I didn't mean pitcher plants in general?  Just the ones in the picture.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

Kentucky?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie H

Not:

Kentucky

Canada

USA

South America

Keep on goin'.


----------



## Poutine

I also guessed Australia


----------



## Katie H

Nope, not Australia either.


----------



## Poutine

Europe?

Africa?

Asia?


----------



## Katie H

Poutine said:
			
		

> Europe?
> 
> Africa?
> 
> Asia?


Not Europe or Africa but, with Asia, you're getting warm.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phinz

I would guess lotus or water lily bud, but if it is, most of the foliage has been peeled back.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm cheering for you phinz, poutine !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phinz

They're narrow-lipped pitcher plants from New Guinea/Borneo/Sumatra/Malaysia. Taxonomy is Nepenthes Ampullaria


----------



## Katie H

Congratulations, Phinz, you (and probably a little Google) have the right answer.  Aren't they cute?  I just love 'em.

Please, everyone who complained about the size of the picture, I worked for nearly 2 hours trying to make it bigger and nothing I tried worked.  I don't know how many posts I deleted in frustration.  I did the best I could.

Now, Phinz, it's all yours!!!


----------



## phinz

OK. What roller coaster is this? Location?


----------



## Buck

The "Viper"  Six Flags Great America in Chicago.


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not the Viper and not in Chicago.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phinz

Kingda Ka is a metal rollercoaster.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phinz

Poutine said:
			
		

> Astroland's Cyclone on Coney Island, NY


 
You're closer with this one than you are with the German one.


----------



## dgregory

So not Butlins Skegness then?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jeekinz

Texas Cyclone?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phantomtigger

Can anyone tell me where this is located and what its name is?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## phantomtigger

Sorry....But yes, you're right....thanks for reminding me of the rules!


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Texas Cyclone?


 
Ding ding ding ding!!! We have a winnah!!!! My favorite rollercoaster of all times. Modeled after the original Cyclone on Coney Island, but bigger, just like everything in Tejas.


----------



## Jeekinz

Can I let Poutine post in my place?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

It looks like the bridge at Giverny, Claude Monet's garden.  Town,umm northeast of paris?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

Poutine said:
			
		

> I thought it was easy but that is ridiculous!
> 
> Yes that was taken of one of the bridges in Monet's garden. I was there on the first day it was open so most things were not in bloom but it was beautiful none the less.
> (Giverny is the village - I am not sure if Monet's house and gardens are technically in Girverny but that is the town I was wanting.)


 
I thought, maybe, that Giverny was the name of the farm, I had forgotten that was the name of the town.  Quite a place, wasn't it??  I was there in the Fall and much of the blooms were gone.


----------



## bethzaring

Okay kids, 

What is the name of this building and in what town does it reside?


----------



## bethzaring

Poutine said:
			
		

> Bethzaring you are fast!
> quote]
> 
> I just now saw the timing, three minutes .  This was the first time I tuned in since yesterday


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

No, it is not a City Hall.  It has had different functions, but was never a City Hall.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

try another question


----------



## Poutine

x*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

Yes
and 
Yes


----------



## CharlieD

Is this a train station?


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bethzaring

Poutine said:
			
		

> *Union Terminal, Cincinnati OH*


 
You Got It!!

I believe this was the original train station in Cincinnati.  I just love art deco architecture.  It houses various things now.  I was there last fall doing some genealogical research in the Cincinnati Historical Museum in the basement.  But most important, is just inside the front doors, to the right, is an ice cream shop, tiled with tiles produced in the famous Rookwood pottery of the late 1800's and early 1900's.  Great ambience and pretty good ice cream


----------



## Poutine

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poutine




----------



## Ken

d Orsay museum in Paris?  Used to be a train station.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ken

A bit of a twist here.  What _will_ this be...and where?

(Poutine, you can't guess! )


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Buck

It's the Reynolds Wrap pavilion at the last World's Fair.


----------



## Alix

I guess that means I can't guess either huh Ken? Phooey!


----------



## Ken

Buck said:
			
		

> It's the Reynolds Wrap pavilion at the last World's Fair.


 
Those behind it would _not _be pleased with that comment. 

And no Alix, you CAN'T guess.  (hee, hee!)


----------



## Buck

Ken said:
			
		

> Those behind it would _not _be pleased with that comment.



Those behind it ought to come around front where we can see them.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> And no Alix, you CAN'T guess. (hee, hee!)


 
Meanie....


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it going to be some sort of art museum?( in Edmonton)


----------



## Ken

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Is it going to be some sort of art museum?( in Edmonton)


 
Yes....that's the design for Edmonton's renovated art gallery....all 88 million dollars worth....   ...set to begin construction this spring.


----------



## Renee Attili

So does that mean it's my turn. (don't want to jump ahead, still learning the protocol of DC)


----------



## Alix

Yes Renee, you're up.


----------



## Renee Attili

Give me a few ... (still learning how to post pictures too)


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay lets see if I have learned anything,





What road and where is it
(You should see this when it's slightly foggy, breathtaking)


----------



## Alix

Can you make it bigger? I can't tell what kind of trees those are. LOL. (Like THAT will help me!  )


----------



## Renee Attili

This is the size image maker made it. I will try to figure out how to make bigger.
They are Oak trees though to answer that question


----------



## mudbug

Is this that plantation in Louisiana?  Twelve Oaks (or something like that)?


----------



## Renee Attili

No but you are not _that _far off. It is in that area of the country( couple of states over)


----------



## mudbug

Well, it ain't Texas.  Gotta be in MS, Alabama, or Georgia.


----------



## Renee Attili

No Texas, No MS,or Alabama, or Georgia. (keep guessing)


----------



## mudbug

wild guess, and I think it's wrong, but anyway....Alligator Alley in FL?


----------



## Renee Attili

South Florida would Love to have trees like that. No Not Florida. Do you guys need any hints yet?


----------



## crewsk

I'm thinking it's somewhere in Charleston, SC. But I'm probably _way_ off.


----------



## mudbug

hints?  yeah, huh!


----------



## Renee Attili

Well it is in South Carolina like crewsk guessed but not in Charleston.


My hint- Some of the worlds best racehorses have been trained to run just around the corner from this road.


----------



## crewsk

Is it Oak Lane in Camden, SC?


----------



## Renee Attili

No but you are getting closer

I have to log off at 6:00 and won't be able to be back on until 10:00am tomorrow.
So some one guess it soon.


----------



## crewsk

I'm clueless!


----------



## mudbug

me too.  somebody else come in here and help crewsk and me out.


----------



## Renee Attili

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm clueless!


 

But you are sooo close. 

Hint.... Has an annual event held over three weekends that showcase
the 3 different forms of horse racing


----------



## crewsk

I give up...I'm coming up with zilch.


----------



## phinz

That's South Boundary Ave. (or road, depending on who you talk to) in Aiken, SC.


----------



## Renee Attili

You Got it. Just beyond the trees turn right and that is where I had the pleasure of galloping an offspring of Secretariat when she was learning to gallop on a track.  It would be just beautiful at 4:30 am driving to work.With the morning mist hovering half way up.


----------



## Jeekinz

Dang...Phinz's are always tough


----------



## phinz

I tell you what Jeekinz... Why don't you give us one? I'm all about spreading the love.


----------



## Jeekinz

Thanks Phinz. What's this used for? It's about 6" long.


----------



## Buck

Is that thing lined with sandpaper?


----------



## Jeekinz

yup.............yup


----------



## Rocking Pony

A Sandpaper rasp to rough edged doors?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, keep guessing


----------



## TATTRAT

something to keep pool ques trued?


----------



## Buck

It's used to sharpen chopsticks to a needle point for extreme martial arts competition.


----------



## Buck

Tatt was pretty close.  It's a tip sander for pool cues.


----------



## Jeekinz

Tatt was close, but Buck nailed it.  Dang, I couldn't use my clue: "Use it on the tip of your shaft if your having problems with your balls."

Gahead, Buck.


----------



## Buck

My balls are quite fine, thank you.

Now if I can get out from behind the 8 ball....

Okay, what is this building and where does it live?


----------



## bethzaring

it screams Frank Gehry to me, but I have not one clue if it is or where it is or what it is.


----------



## phinz

That's the Museo Guggenheim in Bilbao, Spain.


----------



## Buck

Phinz, you are truly da man!

Go for it.


----------



## csalt




----------



## Buck

csalt, Phinz guessed it so it's his turn to post.


----------



## csalt

Buck said:
			
		

> csalt, Phinz guessed it so it's his turn to post.


 
Sorry Phinz!  put it down to scarmbled brain syndrome!


----------



## phinz

What are these?


----------



## Alix

Party hats?


----------



## phinz

Nope. You don't want to wear these on your head.


----------



## Alix

OK, can you give us an indication of their size? 

Pooper scoopers? LOL!


----------



## Jeekinz

Funnels?

*** MODS - Please remove the "Message too short" thingy.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

paper houses


----------



## phinz

Not funnels. Not paper houses. Much more functional than paper houses.

Alix, you might wind up putting one these on your head if you were really trashed, but if I did I wouldn't want to have to deal with the bum rap I'd get from everybody. I'd just fold my stuff up, bin it all and call the day a wash.


----------



## Jeekinz

bum rap......diapers? Hamper?.....why are they called hampers anyways?


----------



## Alix

A special laundry hamper for diapers? Wait...they are the diaper services collection bins right?


----------



## phinz

nope. not for diapers. at least not their original intent... I guess they could be used for that if you wanted to.


----------



## Alix

Did you answer my size question? (Whoa is THAT a straight line or what?) Seriously though, how big are these things?


----------



## phinz

I don't know. I don't have a picture for scale, but I would assume they are bigger than a breadbox.


----------



## Jeekinz

Vodka cup?

I think Phinz has one but doesn't know what it's for.


----------



## phinz

I have vodka cups, but I'd be tanked if I used these for one. You could probably use it for vodka and other white liquors at a punch party...


----------



## Jeekinz

Garbage cans?


----------



## phinz

Yes. They are garbage cans.



> Polyrap, a contemporary and stylish wastepaper bin made from a single sheet of plastic that doesn’t require a bin liner.
> 
> A colourful waste paper bin with an origami inspired design. polyrap comes in blue. We have cleverly designed this bin so you don't need a bin liner, because it can quickly be unfold, wiped clean and refolded.


----------



## Jeekinz

Are you kiddin' me?!?!   I just threw that out there...LOL.


----------



## Jeekinz

Here you go guys and gals, what's the name & where is it?


----------



## Renee Attili

It looks like a scene from "Hansel and Gretel"


----------



## Buck

I think we're gonna need a hint, Jeekins.


----------



## phinz

It's the Gingerbread Castle in Hamburg, NJ.


----------



## Jeekinz

Call it the "Photo guessing with Phinz".  For Gods sake, MAN!  What? Did you write the Brittanica or what?  Geez.


----------



## phinz

What is this and where?


----------



## Buck

It's a tunnel in the ice palace at the Jungfraujoch station in Switzerland.


----------



## phinz

You are correct, Buck. Your turn.


----------



## Katie H

Just a minute.  I'll wake up Buck and get him to post.

HEY BUCK!!
GET MOVING!!!


----------



## Buck

Oh, sorry.  Just drifted off there for a minute.

Okay, what are these things?  What are they used for?


----------



## phinz

Those look like biscuits for joining wood together.


----------



## Jeekinz

I have about 10,000 of those.


----------



## Buck

You got it Phinz, dazzle us!


----------



## phinz

What is this and what is it used for?


----------



## Jeekinz

Toothbrush?


----------



## Alix

Ear thermometer?


----------



## phinz

Neither one.


----------



## kadesma

_It looks like a Blood glucose meter.._

_kadesma_


----------



## Jeekinz

keyboard cleaner?


----------



## phinz

Neither of these either.


----------



## Renee Attili

a vaccume?


----------



## phinz

Not a vacuum, though it does suck air.


----------



## Renee Attili

Air purifier?


----------



## Renee Attili

Or maybe an ear cleaner


----------



## SizzlininIN

is it a breath analyzer?


----------



## Buck

Methane detector


----------



## phinz

It's not an air purifier, ear cleaner or breath analyzer. Buck is the closest so far. It's readily available on Amazon.com.


----------



## phinz

Sniff... Nobody wants to guess my picture. I must be spoiled...


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sorry Phinz I tried to save your tears but after searching for 20 minutes and reviewing countless pages on amazon I give up


----------



## bethzaring

don't even have a guess.

But since Buck was the closest, how bout a radon detector.


----------



## Buck

Curse you, phinz!!

This obsession has been ruling my life!

After countless hours searching Amazon I've been banned from their site.  They claim I've been monopolizing their search engine and it's time to share it with others.

I therefore have no other option than to concede defeat.

I give up.

(signed)
Your humble and defeated servant,
Buck


----------



## phinz

bethzaring said:
			
		

> don't even have a guess.
> 
> But since Buck was the closest, how bout a radon detector.


 
Definitely not a radon detector, but what it *does* detect isn't good for you.


----------



## phinz

Buck said:
			
		

> Curse you, phinz!!


 
If you're really sharp you'll find its image at Amazon. I mean, I'm not *that* rotten, am I? All you have to do is meat me and you'll know that my pictures are the freshest, though sometimes I have to sensor my language when I try and find other peoples' images.


----------



## Katie H

phinz, we appreciate your "clues," but you are going to be responsible for the mental demise of many DC members if you don't become more specific.

I've had to spend the greater part of tonight wiping drool from Buck's mouth as he feverishly searched Amazon.com.  You are making my life a living he!!.

Please help!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Errrr Phinz!!  Your driving us mad............ is it a carbon monoxide dector?


----------



## phinz

Not a carbon monoxide detector...

Well, maybe. I'm not sure exactly the byproduct it detects. Methane was probably closer.

Hint: The Sharper the Image, the fresher the answer...


----------



## SizzlininIN

do you want me to literally beat my head against this desk  ..... I surrender.......what the heck is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL, Phinz.  Where do people come up with these things.


----------



## Alix

So fart detector is still in the running? LOL. 

How about natural gas detector? For leaky furnaces?

Or an H2S detector?


----------



## Buck

SensorfreshQ meat and poultry freshness detector by Sharper Image.


THERE! HOPE YOU'RE SATISFIED!

We EARNED this one, didn't we?

Here's the link:
Amazon.com: SensorfreshQ for Meat and Poultry (FQ300): Home & Garden


----------



## Renee Attili

Where's that "sanz Phinz" thread???? 
Just kidding. You make us work too hard.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm gonna buy one and walk around Whole Foods with it wearing white painters overalls and matching booties.


----------



## Renee Attili

I would love to see the pictures of you in that getup


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I would love to see the pictures of you in that getup


----------



## Renee Attili

A picture is worth a 1,000 words. What words exactly I am not sure.


----------



## Jeekinz

Yeah, I hear that alot.

"Where's Phinz with the 'OK'?"<------yelling into a crowded room


----------



## Buck

Phinz is off in his secret mountaintop laboratory cooking up some new fiendish device to photograph and taunt us with the next time he gets to post a photo.


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL. Yeah like Dr. Emmett Brown from Back to the Future "Flux Capacitor"


----------



## phinz

Actually, I was eating ribs with my parents, who just flew in from Seattle (and boy were their arms tired)

Yep. You got it Buck! You're up.  <evilgrin>


----------



## Buck

Thanks phinz (evilgrin) 
Not at my home base now.  Will post tomorrow. 

You're gonna LOVE IT!

Put your thinking caps on kids, we're gonna have a good time!

Buck


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh you have got to be kidding me...........Sizz....stomping her foot at this very moment.  Whew............Sizz just letting it go


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:
			
		

> Thanks phinz (evilgrin)
> Not at my home base now. Will post tomorrow.
> 
> You're gonna LOVE IT!
> 
> Put your thinking caps on kids, we're gonna have a good time!
> 
> Buck


 
Okay buck, it's Tomorrow, We're  ready to LOVE IT.


----------



## Buck

Where are we?


----------



## bethzaring

we're not in Kansas, Toto


----------



## Jeekinz

From the shape, it looks underground to me.  Maybe some sort of art gallery or museum?


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz is on to something.  By the way, the funny shape of things is a result of the panoramic camera used to make the picture.  You're looking at a 360 degree scan of the place.


----------



## Jeekinz

"I'd like to buy a vowel."


----------



## Buck

Okay Jeekinz.  Not a museum or a gallery.  It is on the Asian continent.  It is a public space.


----------



## Renee Attili

Chinese train station?


----------



## Jeekinz

Japanese subway?


----------



## Buck

No.........and no.


----------



## Renee Attili

Chinese Airport?


----------



## Buck

Still no          .


----------



## Renee Attili

Hints? Please


----------



## Buck

There are more countries on the Asian land mass than China.


----------



## Renee Attili

Indonesia? Thailand? Taiwan


----------



## Buck

Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## phinz

It looks like the Moscow Metro station, but I don't think that's it. I've seen it before, though.


----------



## phinz

Actually, yeah. I think that's it. Kievskaya, to be exact. Sorry I didn't post sooner, but my parents are in town.


----------



## Katie H

Buck will be with you momentarily.............


----------



## Buck

phinzskaya you are correctskaya. post a photoskaya.


----------



## Jeekinz

Thank GAWD!  Good job Phinz!


----------



## phinz

This one may be pretty hard...

This slice of a picture was taken from what item?


----------



## Katie H

Phinz, you worm.  The picture is too small.  Have mercy on us old people.

P.S.  See Uncle Bob's post on "We are under attack."


----------



## Jeekinz

That would be a tail light, with the back-up light on the left.

I'm trying to guess the make & model.....


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it a Lexus RX?


----------



## phinz

Anybody who really knows me oughta get what make and model...


----------



## Renee Attili

I would guess by your photo a volkswagon bug. LOL


----------



## Jeekinz

Mini Cooper?


----------



## Jeekinz

Mazda Miata? or a Z4 Beemer?


----------



## bethzaring

'52 Studebaker?


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Mazda Miata? or a Z4 Beemer?


 
Correct. 1996 Mazda Miata. My baby for the past 11 years.


----------



## Jeekinz

What field is this?


----------



## Renee Attili

Feild of Dreams? tee-hee


----------



## Jeekinz

If you said _Chinese_ Field of Dreams you would have had it.


----------



## Renee Attili

So does that make it a baseball diamond built on a rice field?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope....keep guessing.


----------



## Renee Attili

It looks like it is on maybe a military type base. Are those look-out towers in the background?


----------



## phinz

I'm kinda thinking it's the Manzanar baseball diamond.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope & nope.  There are(was) two almost identical clues in the pic.


----------



## Buck

Are those the WTC towers I see in the mist in the background?


----------



## Jeekinz

You wouldn't be a good poker player, Buck.


----------



## Jeekinz

C'Mon Buck!


----------



## Buck

Jeekins, I am completely stumped.  I think I know the area to look in but that still leaves a lot of real estate.  Can you throw me a crumb?

Please?

Pretty please???


----------



## evenstranger

Ok... WAG... the field where the Brooklyn Dodgers used to play.


----------



## Jeekinz

Since it's demise, a small neighborhood named Society Hill was built there.

First to Google wins!

I thought Phinz would have guessed it right away.


----------



## phinz

Is it what used to be Roosevelt Stadium? The New Jersey Giants played there.

I've been hanging out with my folks. They're in from Seattle, so I haven't been around all that much.


----------



## Jeekinz

yeah yeah yeah....and they're arms ar tired.  Tell them you need to take 5 to post a pic.  Or better yet, ask them to think of one......you're up.


----------



## Katie H

Heloooo, Phinz.  Picture, please.  Inquiring minds want one.  Heck, post one of your folks if you have to.  You could be another Grant Wood.  Just call it "Phinz Gothic."  Let's have a picture.  Our brains haven't bled in days.


----------



## phinz

What is this and what is it used for?


----------



## Jeekinz

That's your hat, silly


----------



## Renee Attili

Hanging pots for plants?


----------



## phinz

Neither one, pholks.


----------



## Jeekinz

salad bowls?


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> salad bowls?



Nopers.


----------



## Buck

phinz, we're gonna need some help here......


----------



## The Dessert Diva

does it hold eggs? hard boiled eggs?


----------



## phinz

You're really close Diva... Halfway there...


----------



## Katie H

Is it a gadget to separate or poach eggs?


----------



## The Dessert Diva

hehehehee...that was my next guess...poached eggs...or is it a fancy seperator (whites/yolks)


----------



## phinz

poached eggs.   Found here.


----------



## The Dessert Diva

hehehee...I got the eggs guess right!! Ok, next picture. Katie??


----------



## Katie H

Wow!  Glad I got it right.

Time for night-night.  I'll post tomorrow.

Everyone have a wonderful rest of the evening.


----------



## Katie H

Where is this and what is its significance?





Happy guessing!


----------



## The Dessert Diva

well...hmmm...its some sort of memorial in a park of an anchor to a famous ship...am I close? USS Cole maybe?


----------



## Katie H

You are so "not close" that you are in Antarctica.  Keep on guessin'!


----------



## phinz

That's in Columbus-Belmont State Park in Ohio. It's Polk's giant chain, used to keep the northern supply boats from going up and down the river, supplying Union forces.


----------



## Katie H

Close, Phinzy-Poo, but no ceegar!


----------



## phinz

Then it might have something to do with the Battle of Belmont.


----------



## phinz

Confederate General Leonidas Polk fortified the area now occupied by the park beginning September 3, 1861. The fort at Columbus was built upon a bluff along the cutside of the river. The fort was christened Fort DeRussey, but Polk referred it as the Gibraltar of the West.  *He had equipped it with a massive chain that was stretched across the Mississippi to Belmont, Missouri, to block the passage of Union gunboats and supply vessels to and from Southern destinations in the western theaters of the war.*[1]   Equipped also with 143 cannons, Columbus was the Northern-most Confederate base along the Mississippi, protecting Memphis, Vicksburg and other key Southern holdings. As the northern terminus of the Mobile and Ohio Railroad, Columbus was logistically tied to Confederate supply lines.    *The primary attraction in the park continues to be Polk's giant chain, which is estimated to have been over a mile long before flooding and erosion destroyed part of it. With an anchor weighing between four and six tons and each chain link being eleven inches long, the Civilian Conservation Corps built a stone monument to hold the chain in 1934*


----------



## Katie H

Still...wrongo!  Hmmmmm.


----------



## phinz

Honestly, pictures I find show the exact same anchor and chain, and all refer to the chain and General Polk.


----------



## Katie H

Yup.  That part's right.


----------



## phinz

And it's in Columbus-Belmont park. I don't know what else I'm supposed to give. Polk called it The Gibraltar of the West.  Location: Columbus-Belmont State Park Significance: Used to stop Union supply boats from utilizing the river, it stretched from Missouri to Kentucky.


----------



## Katie H

And that would be....where?


----------



## phinz

Kentucky. I didn't realize I needed the state.


----------



## Katie H

'Scuse amundo, Phinz.  You said earlier "Ohio" and I was trying to get you to say the "K" word.  Look at your first post.

And, yep, you have it.

It's a beautiful area about 10 miles from where I live.  I climbed on the anchor as a child and tried at that time, unsuccessfully, to lift one of the links of the chain.  Each link weighs 20 pounds.

Our youngest son visited here several years ago.  He served aboard the U.S.S. Eisenhower.  I took him to Columbus Park.  Showed him the anchor.  His comment, "Geez, Mom, you should see a "real" anchor."

Anyhoo, you're up.


----------



## phinz

I have to get ready for work. I'll try and post something up tonight.


----------



## phinz

Sorry I didn't post sooner. I didn't have a chance in the past couple of days, and I had to run out and buy a tux since I'm going to a Children's Hospital black tie fundraiser tonight. I finally got my picture uploaded a few minutes ago. Here it is. What is it?


----------



## Renee Attili

Looks like it is made out of some kind of metal, is it silver?


----------



## phinz

It is not made of silver.


----------



## mudbug

made of cast iron, and plated with something.  As to what it is, have to ponder some more.


----------



## Renee Attili

Pewter?.......


----------



## phinz

It is most definitely not pewter.


----------



## phinz

Here's another picture...


----------



## Katie H

You are toooooooo kind.


----------



## Katie H

Looks like it could be the lock on a double-hung window.  Yes?  No?


----------



## phinz

Yes it is, Katie.


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, Mr. P.  I'll post something a little later.  Gotta make breakfast.


----------



## Katie H

Okay, boys and girls, what is this?


----------



## Buck

It's a frog that got caught in a nuclear reactor.


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know what it is but it would look cute as a computer mouse!!


----------



## bethzaring

is it a device to measure something?


----------



## Katie H

Nope, nope, nope.  Keep on guessin'.


----------



## Uncle Bob

paper weight or some type of dispenser?


----------



## Katie H

Not a paperweight or dispenser.


----------



## sattie

not a dispenser... I was gonna say something for in a pool  or maybe something to disguise your garden hose.... hmmm


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a bumper car.


----------



## The Dessert Diva

Looks like one of those fitted covers that can go over a kids bike helmet. My 3 yr old has one and his is a dragon.


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a massager of some sort?


----------



## Katie H

All very good guesses.  The Dessert Diva is getting warm.


----------



## phinz

The Dessert Diva is right. It's a helmet cover sold by Noginsox.com.

Products


----------



## IronSides

ninja soup?


----------



## Katie H

Phinz is right.  Everyone place your order for one so you can look "cool" when you ride your bike.

Go for it, phinz.


----------



## phinz

The Diva got it before me. It's her turn.


----------



## phinz

Since we haven't heard from da Diva, here's anudder one. Whatizit?


----------



## Buck

Is it used in manufacturing?


----------



## jpmcgrew

some sort of fan,turbine or filter?


----------



## phinz

It is manufactured, but not used in manufacturing. It is not a fan, turbine or filter.


----------



## bethzaring

is it closer to a half inch in diameter, or one foot in diameter?


----------



## phinz

This is guess what this photo is, not 20 questions...


----------



## jpmcgrew

Oh Ya?So sue me!


----------



## Jeekinz

A veggie steamer?


----------



## bethzaring

is it a wheel off a model car?


----------



## phinz

I didn't know your name was Sue, jp... 

No to the veggie steamer and model car wheel. 

I'm betting this thing is closer to every one of this forum's members than they realize.


----------



## YT2095

is it one of those wheels in a Mouse, the bit that breaks the light beam.

edit: the slits break the beam as it turns giving a Count using a photo-cell that`s what I meant by the light beam


----------



## phinz

You are correct, YT. Your turn.


----------



## YT2095

Woot! 

erm... I can take a pic and put it on my Website so it has a URL, but how do I put it on here?????


----------



## YT2095

heh hey! I did it, Now, What is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

Light sensor?


----------



## YT2095

Frak! 1`st try and you got it!

Nice one Jeekster, your turn


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL. Give me a minute....


----------



## Jeekinz

ok ok....what are these?


----------



## YT2095

servos?
.....


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.........


----------



## phinz

I'm prolly way off, but they look like remotely adjustable shock absorbers.


----------



## Katie H

Mammary glands from an old lady robot?


----------



## YT2095

Hydraulic/pneumatic piston/rams?


----------



## bethzaring

electric cattle prods?


----------



## YT2095

I know! Capacitors! 
the sort used in Large car Hi-Fi systems.


----------



## Jeekinz

I hate to say it but.....Phinz is VERY close.


----------



## Buck

Eledtromechanical actuators for something like the old pin ball flippers.


----------



## YT2095

steering control rods for an RC car.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:
			
		

> Eledtromechanical actuators for something like the old pin ball flippers.


 
Eledtro WHAT? 

nope and nope.


----------



## Buck

Sorry, Jeeks, that was a typo.  I meant to say electromechanical.  I was so eager to post I forgot to proof what I had typed.  Remember proof is important,  80 proof is even better.  90 proof is waaaaaaay better.


----------



## YT2095

automatic antennas for a car.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, nope and nope.  Phinz was on the right track.....go with that.


----------



## YT2095

Racing Dampers (like shock absorbers) those are the gas reservoirs


----------



## Jeekinz

Very close, YT. Need to elaborate.


----------



## YT2095

they`re off a motorbike


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Racing Dampers (like shock absorbers) those are the gas reservoirs


 

not exactly, but close enough, you're up YT.


----------



## YT2095

ok dokes...


----------



## evenstranger

cut off valve for an AC line, either water or freon.


----------



## YT2095

nice attempt but no.


----------



## Buck

In-line RF filter.


----------



## YT2095

nope sorry.


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a check valve or pressure regulator.


----------



## YT2095

nope, it`s not that either


----------



## YT2095

Due to Bribery attempts and threats of being sent Nekid pics of a DC user (I`de really rather Not have to bleach my eyes out), I`ve decided to give you a little Hint 

this device can only be used Once.


----------



## evenstranger

A detonator?


----------



## Jeekinz

A prophylactic?


----------



## Half Baked

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> A prophylactic?


 
ROFLMAO - so that's what happened!


----------



## Buck

A fuse??????????


----------



## YT2095

nope nope nope and Nope 

although it`s a Kind of Fuse, but on a 1-10 scale it would get a 4


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck, I thought you had this covered?


----------



## Buck

A fuze used to initiate ordnance?


----------



## YT2095

nope, not even close (hehehe this is Fun!) :P


I`ll give you another clue, it IS an electrical device.


----------



## bethzaring

is it a device that allows water to flow when a sprinkler sprinkler system has been activated?


----------



## YT2095

nope sorry 

in fact it`s designed to keep water Out.


----------



## Buck

Is it a surge protector or lightning protection device?


----------



## YT2095

it is indeed a lightning arrestor


----------



## expatgirl

Only can be  used once and it looks electronic---surely this can be solved-sorry that I can't help, however--I guess too electronicall challenged on this end of the line.  Maybe a few more hints, YT209??


----------



## YT2095

it`s already been solved hun 
it`s a lightning arrestor/protector.

once it`s used it`s Toast, But all the equipment attatched to it will be safe.


----------



## Jeekinz

I knew Buck would get it.


----------



## YT2095

well it`s not like I didn`t drop enough hints, lets just hope he pays up now


----------



## Buck

Okay campers, here we go....


----------



## bethzaring

is it the edge of a sea shell?


----------



## Buck

Nopety, nope, nope.


----------



## jpmcgrew

A fungus.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Barnacles like on the side of a boat or a whale.


----------



## Buck

Nope, nope.  Think bigger.


----------



## michen_122

Is it one of the moons of Mars?


----------



## YT2095

Phobos?....


----------



## Jeekinz

That's my ex-girlfriends chin


----------



## Buck

Not a moon of Mars.

Jeekins, TOO MUCH INFORMATION!


----------



## mudbug

something under an electron microscope


----------



## Buck

Think bigger.


----------



## mudbug

my brain is too small


----------



## jpmcgrew

Pizza or bread dough


----------



## Buck

Nopety nope nope nope.

Keep guessing.   Hehehehehehehehe (evil laugh).


----------



## phinz

It looks like it might be Phoebe, a comet moon of Saturn.


----------



## jpmcgrew

A meteorite.Spelled wrong?


----------



## Buck

phinz gots it.  Congratulations genius.  You're up.


----------



## phinz

Guess what this is a photo of...


----------



## YT2095

it`s an Escargot Kitchen timer, the Dial is on the other side of the wheel.

sorry Phinz


----------



## phinz

Correct YT. Your turn.


----------



## YT2095

wow, and I really expected Hate Mail for that 







What`s this?


----------



## phinz

Nah. No hate mail. Glad somebody else has a passion for functional art.  I love good industrial design.

That looks like a fitting for a Dremel router or Rotozip, or something of that sort.


----------



## YT2095

it exactly That! 

your turn.


----------



## phinz

What might this be?


----------



## expatgirl

the top of a Texas A&M bonfire?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

phinz said:
			
		

> What might this be?



A "jhonny on the spot", not so on the spot (AKA on fire)


----------



## phinz

expatgirl said:
			
		

> the top of a Texas A&M bonfire?



Nope, but I must say... Whoop! Gig 'em!


----------



## phinz

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> A "jhonny on the spot", not so on the spot (AKA on fire)



It's definitely not on the spot, but it's not on fire either.


----------



## expatgirl

a really bad case of too many "Cinco de Mayo" beans and margaritas?????  Sorry, I couldn't resist  

Mayhaps a smoker???


----------



## phinz

Not a smoker, but that's a really cool idea.


----------



## Buck

Paul Stender's creation,  the world's fastest  toilet.

Gadgets: World's Fastest Toilet is Jet-Propelled- Gizmodo


----------



## phinz

You are ko wrecked, buck. Your turn.


----------



## Buck

Where are we?


----------



## phinz

That's the Dupont Powder Mill (Birkenhead Mills) at the Hagley Museum in Wilmington, DE.


----------



## Buck

phinz, you are seriously testing my sense of superiority.  If you continue to be so good at this game I'll have to consider not liking you anymore.

Sincerely yours,
Your good friend (for now)
Buck

You're up.


----------



## phinz

Ahahahaha!!! Thanks for the giggle. (actually, a good belly laugh) Post another one, please. I'm all tapped out at the moment.


----------



## Buck

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## evenstranger

A jade bottle of some sort. Perhaps a wine bottle?


----------



## Buck

Right about the bottle part.

Everything else is off the mark.

Good luck!

Buck


----------



## expatgirl

a perfume bottle?


----------



## Buck

No, not a perfume bottle.  Keep guessing.


----------



## pdswife

spice bottle?


----------



## phinz

It kind of looks like a snuff bottle.


----------



## Buck

Curse you, phinz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are making the job of Photo Wizard increasingly difficult.

You can at least let some of the other peons guess?  Oh, puhleezzze.

You're up.


----------



## expatgirl

yeah, we peons don't stand a chance against you guys---jest kidding---if you don't mind I'm going to use you  two as lifelines on "Who Wants to Be a Millionarie" if I should ever be lucky enough to get on.  Ha!!!  Both of you are incredible.  It's just fun to try and even guess much less be righteously wrong!


----------



## phinz

Do another one Buck. I'll keep quiet this time.


----------



## Buck

Okay, here...


----------



## mudbug

a fly's eye?  or maybe not...dont' they have about 8 of them?


----------



## Buck

It is a fly's eye, but what kind of fly?

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha (evil laugh).


----------



## SurvivorGirl

whatever it is it's creepying me out


----------



## mudbug

I spy a fly with my little eye.................

I would call this one a shoofly.


----------



## Buck

That's a pie, silly.

I grew up in Pennsylvania Dutch country where the world's best shoofly pies are mined (they are a byproduct of coal mining) so I know my shooflies.


----------



## mudbug

Well, yes I know all about shoofly mining, mr smartypants, but I also know entymology and I want this fly to shoo!


----------



## Buck

I did not know you studied ents.


----------



## mudbug

groan...........don't make me put on the Pun Police uniform.
Buck, please know that I am the Supreme Mistress of Useless Facts.


----------



## Buck

Okay, useless fact person, how many dimples on a golf ball?


----------



## mudbug

too many.  Golf balls are big flirts that think they are so cute.


----------



## phinz

Buck said:
			
		

> I did not know you studied ents.



Thread drift warning.......


----------



## Buck

phinz,

Tolkien thanks you for the recognition.


----------



## Buck

Just in case you thought the last picture was solved, it's not.

Stll need to know what kind of fly.  Think back to high school biology class...


----------



## Renee Attili

Common House fly?


----------



## Buck

Keep guessing.


----------



## Renee Attili

Green Crap fly?
Bottle Fly?


----------



## mudbug

fruit fly.  I am sick of us studying them.


----------



## Buck

You think YOU'RE sick of it?  

Inagine how they must feel.  All day long flying around the lab being poked and prodded by weird guys in lab coats taking notes and saying, "Hmmmmmmm."

You got it Muddie, you're up.

Make it a goodun.


----------



## mudbug

sorry, guys, I've been away...and I'm certainly not used to winning this game!

Buck, thanks for the PM - will let you know if I need help loading a photo!


----------



## mudbug

*where is it/what's it about?*







Let me know if this needs to be re-sized............


----------



## Buck

Yeah, I think it should be bigger.  Do you know how?


----------



## mudbug

I think so. what's the biggest size I can go?


----------



## Buck

Instructions on the way in a PM.


----------



## mudbug

*is this better?*


----------



## Katie H

It's the New York Firefighters Memorial.

Did you take the picture when you were there for Thanksgiving last year?


----------



## mudbug

how on earth did you guess, Katie?  by the way I forgot to crop the date out?

You are right.  Pretty nice memorial down there by Ground Zero.

Go ahead with the next one, kiddo!


----------



## Katie H

Google is my friend.  I'll post something a little later.


----------



## Katie H

Okay.  What is this and where is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

Oi Vey


----------



## CharlieD

Katie E said:
			
		

> Google is my friend. I'll post something a little later.


 
How do you use Google to search for pictures?????????????????????


----------



## Uncle Bob

Colorado River in the Grand Cayon...???


----------



## Buck

CharlieD said:
			
		

> How do you use Google to search for pictures?????????????????????



When you enter your terms in the Google search box click the images tab above the box then do your search.


----------



## bethzaring

copper canyon in Mexico?


----------



## Katie H

CharlieD said:
			
		

> How do you use Google to search for pictures?????????????????????



Okay, Charlie.  I'll tell you how I found mudbug's picture.  In the picture, there are images off firefighters that appeared to be part of some sort of commemoration.

I went to Google and asked for "firefighter's memorial."  When the results came back, I clicked on "images" and a bunch of images came up, one of which was extremely close to the picture mudbug posted.

I just use my curiosity and detective nature to ferret out these kinds of things.


----------



## Katie H

No, Uncle Bill, not the Colorado River.

Beth, not the Copper Canyon either.

Keep guessin' y'all.


----------



## Buck

How about a hint?

Maybe you could tell us what continent it's on?


----------



## Katie H

Okay...since it's my birthday and everyone's been so nice, I'll give you a hint.

It's NOT in the United States, Canada or Mexico.


----------



## Katie H

No bites?

Think Europe.


----------



## bethzaring

Is it in Norway?


----------



## Katie H

Nope.  Keep guessing.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ireland? Scotland?


----------



## Katie H

No, Uncle Bob.  None of those, but thanks for the guess.


----------



## bethzaring

how bout the alps?


----------



## Katie H

No, not the Alps.  Think lower.


----------



## YT2095

is it a Thermal vent under the ocean?


----------



## Katie H

Oh, wow!  YT, you really did think lower, but...no.


----------



## YT2095

it`s not a Firework going off with the Camera guy behind a rock is it?


----------



## Katie H

No, but that's an interesting guess.  It's a "real" thing/place.


----------



## YT2095

ok, someone base-jumping off a rock with a helmet cam in Spain?

edit: wasn`t thinking Europe initialy.


----------



## Katie H

No.  No people at all except, I suppose, the person who took the photo.


----------



## YT2095

aha! it`s in a Cave looking at the Entrance 
my guess is Germany.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Waterfall in Iceland


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, no, Uncle Bob.

Better guess, YT.  Keep goin'.


----------



## YT2095

well I still recon it`s inside a cave looking towards the entrance/exit, I`ll guess it`s in Hungary.


----------



## Katie H

Very close, YT, but the geography is incorrect.


----------



## bethzaring

is it in France, Italy, Spain or Portugal


----------



## YT2095

or even England


----------



## Katie H

None of those countries, Beth and YT.  You folks are getting better.


----------



## Buck

How about Switzerland?


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, Buck.  Not Switzerland either.


----------



## YT2095

Belgium? I know they have some nice caves there.


----------



## Jeekinz

Katie's just loving this......


----------



## YT2095

and then some


----------



## Jeekinz

*"Where's this crack in a rock from?"    *


----------



## Katie H

In the ground...think a little more to the south.


----------



## obiwan9962

greece or romania
romania i think


----------



## Katie H

You're very close, obiwan.  All you have to do is say where it is and what it is called.


----------



## obiwan9962

focal viu cave
bihor mountains
romania?


----------



## Katie H

Name not correct.  Country is.


----------



## YT2095

Katie E said:
			
		

> You're very close, obiwan.  All you have to do is say where it is and what it is called.


 and the exact measurements and specific volume at 20 centigrade and the ambient coloring to within 2 or 3 nanometres at exactly 12:06:36 GMT on August 19`th 2003 (assuming it`s a sunny day outside)


----------



## Jeekinz

"All you have to do...all you have to do..."

AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH !

I've seen the same picture for a MONTH now !


----------



## Buck

Devil's Throat Cave, Bulgaria

(and I didn't cheat, you guys.  Katie's been maddeningly mute on this issue).


----------



## Katie H

Yes, it's the Devil's Throat or Dyavolsko Gurlo and is just north of the village of Trigrad.  And, yes, it is Bulgaria.  I had the two countries confused.

Looks like you're up.

And, folks, I didn't give him even the slightest hint even when he tried to be sneaky.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Buck

What's this?


----------



## bethzaring

is it a drawing, very old drawing, of a jerusulam artichoke?


----------



## Buck

Nice try.  Keep guessing.


----------



## bethzaring

some other type of sunflower?  What are we going for, subject content, book taken from, artist?


----------



## Buck

It's obviously a photograph of a page from a publication.  I'm looking for the name of the publication.


----------



## bethzaring

Linnaeus' Book of Plants?


----------



## Buck

Nope, nice try though.  I haven't heard that name since high school biology class.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:
			
		

> What's this?


 
A beach blanket or dish towel? 


One of those people eating plants? 

.....I'm just thankful that ^%@ rock is over with.


----------



## obiwan9962

lol
i was close with my first guess


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> .....I'm just thankful that ^%@ rock is over with.



Sorry your panties got bunched.  Keep guessing.


----------



## YT2095

is it a plate from one of Culpepers books?


----------



## phinz

It's from the Voynich Manuscript.


----------



## Buck

phinz.
As usual you have displayed your genius and perspicacity.

You're up.  Be gentle.


----------



## phinz

Who is this with me and why is he famous?


----------



## Buck

Methinks that be Jeremy Bulloch aka Boba Fett.


----------



## phinz

Buck said:
			
		

> Methinks that be Jeremy Bulloch aka Boba Fett.



Correct. He was the best man at my niece's wedding this weekend.


----------



## mudbug

and he is famous because????


----------



## Katie H

Because, silly girl, he was with...drum roll please...phinz!


----------



## mudbug

but of course! endless apologies, phinz!


----------



## Buck

Here's one for you to figure out.


----------



## bethzaring

well, you've stumped me on this one, Buck


----------



## Jeekinz

A black and white photograph?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Is it a casket of some sort?For a modern day mummy?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

a 3-D puzzle in an art gallery??


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> A black and white photograph?



Huh?!  And your question is.....


----------



## Buck

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> a 3-D puzzle in an art gallery??



You're on the right track.   Keep guessing.


----------



## Buck

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Is it a casket of some sort?For a modern day mummy?



Interesting idea but not on target.

Thanks for guessing, please return often.


----------



## Buck

I guess its time for a hint.

It's something you might find useful at home.


----------



## bethzaring

is it stackable furniture?


----------



## Buck

You got it Beth.  You're up.


----------



## bethzaring

okey dokey

What is the name of this house?


----------



## Buck

How did you get a picture of our summer place at the lake?


----------



## bethzaring

Buck and Katie's House is *not* the correct answer


----------



## phinz

Is that Chatsworth House?


----------



## bethzaring

yes, this would be Chatsworth House, right in the middle of the UK.  A really lovely place, here is a link for the site

Chatsworth's official website

Guess it's your turn, again, phinz


----------



## phinz

We haven't done a skyline in a while.

What skyline is this?


----------



## darthy

Hong Kong?


----------



## obiwan9962

tampa bay?


----------



## phinz

Neither of those is correct, though one of them is closer to correct than the other.


----------



## obiwan9962

vancouver?


----------



## darthy

Miami


----------



## phinz

darthy said:
			
		

> Miami



We did Miami months ago. Nope, nor is it Vancouver.


----------



## obiwan9962

baltimore?


----------



## cara

Singapore..?


----------



## boufa06

cara said:
			
		

> Singapore..?


Cara, you are spot on!  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## phinz

cara said:
			
		

> Singapore..?



Yes ma'am, you are right.


----------



## cara

I'm sorry I'm late, but I had no time the last days.... and Ihad to think of something for you, but I found it ;o)

So, what is this:


----------



## YT2095

the Benz Patentmotorwagen perhaps?


----------



## cara

*mist*
I thought that might be a bit more difficult...

we had the Berta at our annual meeting from our mercedes club provided by the mercedes benz museum this year... we had a quiz and the winner was driven through the town with the motorwagen...


----------



## YT2095

sorry about that 
here try this:


----------



## Buck

Superman's anti-kryptonite first aid kit.


----------



## YT2095

naah, but it Is a kit to do a specific job.


----------



## expatgirl

Early home pregnancy test????  I'm guessing (and hoping) that the rabbit hopped away.


----------



## YT2095

nope, but it is fairly old (late 40`s early 50`s).


----------



## expatgirl

being serious now--blood typing kit?


----------



## YT2095

nope sorry.

although it DID have a Syringe in there, it was broken, so the new White one I`ve put in there myself, it`s the only Non-Original thing in there.


----------



## expatgirl

Good stumper, YT2095!  Can you tell us what the metal object is or is it still  too early in the posting?


----------



## YT2095

Hmmmm... it`s a but early yet, but I will say it`s made of Stainless Steel.


----------



## Buck

For testing water quality?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Is it for testing metals like silver and gold?


----------



## YT2095

nope and nope


----------



## obiwan9962

a geological kit to test for oil?


----------



## obiwan9962

wait you said 40's and 50's?
is it to test for uranium?


----------



## YT2095

nope, but most of are on the right track that it`s a kit for Testing, either in the Lab or in the Field.


----------



## Buck

Is it used to test organic or inorganic matter?


----------



## YT2095

yes it is


----------



## Buck

You slippery character, which one?


----------



## YT2095

is this Guess the photo or 20 questions? 

aren`t you s`posed to be telling ME which one?
anyway, it`s Both, also I can tell you now that the Metal object is a spatula.


----------



## Buck

How about testing lubricants for the presence of metal particles?


----------



## Jeekinz

Gangrene test kit?


----------



## mudbug

soil testing


----------



## YT2095

Mudbug well done, but what does it Test?


----------



## obiwan9962

YT2095 said:
			
		

> but what does it Test?


soil ph..........?


----------



## YT2095

Bingo! we have a winner 

it`s a Barium Sulphate soil Ph testing kit, it came out of a College Lab that got closed down several decades ago.
all the contents are still in there in their original bottles (and still work), with the exception of the distilled water that had evaporated over the years.

you`re up to Bat next dude


----------



## obiwan9962

where was this picture taken


----------



## YT2095

Australia?


----------



## obiwan9962

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Australia?


nope............


----------



## Katie H

Outside in your back yard?


----------



## obiwan9962

Katie E said:
			
		

> Outside in your back yard?


good try
but as a child i did go there several times on road trips
alas i no longer live there


----------



## Buck

Is it in Canada?


----------



## Renee Attili

New Hampshire?


----------



## obiwan9962

Buck said:
			
		

> Is it in Canada?


i wish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obiwan9962

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> New Hampshire?


heck no
lol


----------



## Katie H

Is that some sort cave/opening in the lower left of the photo?


----------



## obiwan9962

Katie E said:
			
		

> Is that some sort cave/opening in the lower left of the photo?


just the bank covered up but all the lush foliage
let's put it this way
i have not been there in over 30 years
the pic is from a cousin of mine that frequents the area


----------



## obiwan9962

the habitat supports peacocks and peahens


----------



## Katie H

Would this photo be of someplace in Asia?


----------



## obiwan9962

Katie E said:
			
		

> Would this photo be of someplace in Asia?


no m'dear
although the peeps do have an accent


----------



## expatgirl

Aloha!  Perhaps Hawaii but I don't know if they have peacocks of the feathered variety there.  I'd also guess Indonesia.


----------



## obiwan9962

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Aloha! Perhaps Hawaii but I don't know if they have peacocks of the feathered variety there. I'd also guess Indonesia.


rest your mind
it's neither


----------



## mudbug

my former rural neighbor in Illinois kept peacocks, but I'm pretty sure this ain't the Land of Lincoln.  'Sides, we people from IL don't have accents!


----------



## Buck

Is it in Central America?


----------



## obiwan9962

mudbug said:
			
		

> my former rural neighbor in Illinois kept peacocks, but I'm pretty sure this ain't the Land of Lincoln. 'Sides, we people from IL don't have accents!


hardly
but many a sons have been named lincoln where this was taken


----------



## obiwan9962

Buck said:
			
		

> Is it in Central America?


only by a very broad definition of the geographic region


----------



## expatgirl

What a teaser you are!!!


----------



## obiwan9962

expatgirl said:
			
		

> What a teaser you are!!!


not sure what part of the world where that is


----------



## expatgirl

hahahahaha!  I think it's anywhere someone wants to keep others guessing FOR A LONG TIME and that could be somewhere over the rainbow!!  I've given up guessing looking at the other answers--you've picked a good one especially with the "Lincoln" clues.


----------



## YT2095

is it Hawii (sp?)

I can`t quite make out that tree that overhangs at the top, but eucalyptus or a Ficus seem like candidates.


----------



## obiwan9962

expatgirl said:
			
		

> hahahahaha! I think it's anywhere someone wants to keep others guessing FOR A LONG TIME and that could be somewhere over the rainbow!! I've given up guessing looking at the other answers--you've picked a good one especially with the "Lincoln" clues.


think former brit colony


----------



## obiwan9962

YT2095 said:
			
		

> is it Hawii (sp?)


no not hawaii
similiar climate


----------



## Jeekinz

_For Gods Sake!  We're still on the dang waterfall?!?!_


----------



## obiwan9962

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> _For Gods Sake! We're still on the dang waterfall?!?!_


yes

we are waiting for you to solve it


----------



## Barbara L

Is it Belize?

 Barbara


----------



## miniman

I would go for somewhere in the Caribean - Jamaica?


----------



## expatgirl

How about somewhere in Georgia?


----------



## boufa06

Guyana?......


----------



## obiwan9962

it's in jamaica


----------



## Buck

Dunns River Falls,  Jamaica


----------



## obiwan9962

Buck said:
			
		

> Dunns River Falls, Jamaica


very close
wrong side of the island


----------



## Barbara L

Is it Mayfield Falls?

 Barbara


----------



## obiwan9962

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Is it Mayfield Falls?
> 
> Barbara


yes ma'm
close to where mi mum was born
congrats
you're up


----------



## Barbara L

What is the name of this place, and where is it?

 Barbara


----------



## obiwan9962

i grew up in northern california and that looks very familiar
 i would say mount lyell, the sierra nevadas


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, but it is in the United States.  We went there once on our vacation.  Hint: We lived in California and drove to Missouri every year on vacation.  It was somewhere between them.   

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Hint: It is in a song.

 Barbara


----------



## miniman

Is it Misty Moutain from the John denver song.


----------



## Barbara L

No, not yet.  This will probably be too easy and give it away, but the place was named after the song.

 Barbara


----------



## `mishimasan`

Amsterdam baby!


----------



## obiwan9962

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Nope, but it is in the United States. We went there once on our vacation. Hint: We lived in California and drove to Missouri every year on vacation. It was somewhere between them.
> 
> Barbara


guess that rules out sugar mountain


----------



## obiwan9962

which route barb?
northern or southern


----------



## Barbara L

We had gone both ways, but this route took us through California, Nevada, Arizona (just the corner), Utah, Colorado, Kansas, and Missouri.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I'm going to be gone until Sunday afternoon, so I'll give another clue for you to think about.  It is in the Beehive State.

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Big Rock Candy Mountain???  Just kidding--- just went along with the song idea as I've never been to your side of the world.


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Big Rock Candy Mountain???  Just kidding--- just went along with the song idea as I've never been to your side of the world.



Guess what, expat?!  I just Googled Big Rock Candy Mountain and you're....right, I'm pretty sure.  Bet you're surprised, huh?


----------



## expatgirl

I'm SHOCKED to say the least , Katie E., that there actually is a "Big Rock Candy Mountain" (which we sang as kids--I thought that it was a made-up children's place)  that is located in Utah which I did not know was also known as the Beehive state. (thank you, Google,for my geography lesson) I thought it would be too cold for bees to be  there.  Even if this is NOT the right answer I've learned more of that part of the world.  So thanks, Barbara L.


----------



## Barbara L

You were right expatgirl!  Big Rock Candy Mountain was actually named after the song.  We went there once on vacation and were so "impressed" that we never went back.  LOL  Your turn to give us a good one!

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Barbara L, (sounds like Big Rock Candy Mountain had no candy)--- my DH is going to help me post a picture as I'm pretty computer illiterate so give me half a day or so.  For those of you on CST I'm about 12 hours ahead of you right now.


----------



## Katie H

Bravo, expat!  I'll bet you fell off your chair when you found out you'd gotten the photo correctly.  Good girl.  Go for it and make us work for the next one.  What a treat to have fallen into the correct answer!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

What is the name of this famous church and where is it located?


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:
			
		

> Bravo, expat!  I'll bet you fell off your chair when you found out you'd gotten the photo correctly.  Good girl.  Go for it and make us work for the next one.  What a treat to have fallen into the correct answer!!!!



Thanks,  Katie E.!  As you can see DH has saved me with the above picture.


----------



## phinz

expatgirl said:
			
		

> What is the name of this famous church and where is it located?


That's The Hanging Church in Cairo, Egypt. It's also called The Staircase Church or St. Mary's.


----------



## YT2095

^^^ Wot he said ^^^


----------



## Jeekinz

Wiki-Phinz, at it again.


----------



## expatgirl

Phinz, you're the man---what can  we say!!  Good job---you're up!


----------



## phinz

What skyline is this?


----------



## obiwan9962

phinz said:
			
		

> What skyline is this?


bangkok?,,,,


----------



## phinz

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> bangkok?,,,,



Most definitely not.


----------



## cara

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## phinz

cara said:
			
		

> Tokyo, Japan



Nope. I've done Tokyo already. Well, at least the Tokyo Tower.


----------



## expatgirl

Australia?


----------



## phinz

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Australia?



The whole country of Australia?

Nah. But you're in the right hemisphere.


----------



## expatgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> The whole country of Australia?
> 
> Nah. But you're in the right hemisphere.



Have to cover all bases!!  Darn, now I'm going to have to find an atlas and see what's in that hemisphere.


----------



## miniman

Rio de Janerio


----------



## phinz

It is not Rio.


----------



## Jeekinz

Malaysia???????


----------



## YT2095

this one`s easy, it`s Yokohama in Japan, the Wheel/Clock is a dead giveaway


----------



## phinz

YT2095 said:
			
		

> this one`s easy, it`s Yokohama in Japan, the Wheel/Clock is a dead giveaway



YT shoots and scores! GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

ok. what`s this:


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a metal detector wand thingy at the airports.


----------



## YT2095

wow, I`m Impressed 
it is indeed: Adams Electronics Metal Detectors- Featuring Linear Detection Technology

obviously I had to Not show the very Tip of the device.


----------



## Jeekinz

YAHOO! 

I have to come up with a good one........


----------



## Jeekinz

This one may be too easy....


----------



## phinz

That's a Tasmanian Tiger.


----------



## YT2095

it`s one of Goatherders Cows called "Spot", Ya can`t fool me


----------



## bethzaring




----------



## Jeekinz

Phinz got it!


----------



## phinz

This place/thing of legend has two different names. Give me at least one (bonus if you can give me a brief overview of the story behind it).


----------



## YT2095

Hmmm... it`s obviously taken from way up in the air, maybe a plane or a sat, and it looks like some kind of reef.

I`ll guess at the Barrier Reef.


----------



## phinz

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`ll guess at the Barrier Reef.



It is not the Barrier Reef.


----------



## YT2095

since you mentioned "legends" I`ll hazard a guess at the bermuda Triangle.


----------



## bethzaring

or Atlantis?


----------



## phinz

It is neither of the above.


----------



## fireweaver

alright, phinz, i'm going with that being the bering land bridge.


----------



## phinz

fireweaver said:
			
		

> alright, phinz, i'm going with that being the bering land bridge.



It most definitely it is not anywhere near the Bering Strait.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it the USS Speigel Grove artificial reef off of Key Largo?


----------



## phinz

No, although I am definitely glad they sank her.


----------



## Jeekinz

Would it be the Palk Strait in the Palk Bay off the coast of Sri Lanka? Including Adam's Bridge or Rama's Bridge.

Short story: Palk Strait - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Would it be the Palk Strait in the Palk Bay off the coast of Sri Lanka? Including Adam's Bridge or Rama's Bridge.
> 
> Short story: Palk Strait - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes it would, Jeekinz. You're up.


----------



## Jeekinz

What happend here?


----------



## Katie H

Definitely something not good.


----------



## Alix

Earthquake?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope. hurry, before _you know who_ gets back.


----------



## sattie

Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.  keep guessing.


----------



## Buck

Aftermath of a tsunami?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, sorry Buck. Keep guessing.


Hurry up, the tsunami of photos will be coming.


----------



## Katie H

Does World War II have anything to do with the photo?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.  Sorry Katie, keep guessing.


----------



## Bugs

Giant mutant sharks?


----------



## GrillingFool

Ships were sunk by artillery from the train on the hill?


----------



## Barbara L

Could it be the 1923 Honda Point Disaster?  USN Ships--USS Young (DD-312)

 Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

WOOO HOOO!!!   Barb Got IT!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Yay!  Ok, what is the unusual thing about this?

 Barbara


----------



## Buck

Haven't a bloomin' clue!


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:
			
		

> Haven't a bloomin' clue!


Actually that is a clue.   

 Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

All I know is it rhymes with 'Barb'


----------



## expatgirl

It blooms every one hundred years?  Found in an ancient tomb???  That would be unusual for me!   Looking forward to the correct answer, Barb L..


----------



## Barbara L

I'm not sure what that means Jeekinz!  It doesn't rhyme with Barb, or with my name either.     No, expatgirl, it is found in the water.  The thing I'm looking for has to do with its size.  (But you have to know at least one of the names for it too!).

 Barbara


----------



## YT2095

nothing unusual if it was a Clover


----------



## Barbara L

YT2095 said:
			
		

> nothing unusual if it was a Clover


No--you have to think much smaller.   

 Barbara


----------



## YT2095

cress, water cress.

either that or you`de need a microscope to see the Frog that would hop about on it


----------



## expatgirl

is it duckweed which has infested many lakes and ponds and takes away the  oxygen from the fish?--Well, we call it that where I come from--it's  originally from Japan and is a terrible nuisance


----------



## expatgirl

just for kicks I looked up "duckweed" and found that it's the smallest flowering plant (didn't know that)  so--even if I'm wrong I at least learned something about this pest that has taken over Texas's ponds and lakes---doesn't make me like it any more, however


----------



## Barbara L

You go girl!!!  It is duckweek, also known as Wolffia Angusta.  WORLD'S SMALLEST FLOWERING PLANT

Give us a good one expatgirl--and remember my advice!   

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Dear Barbara L.

I'm sorry it's taken a while to post a picture like what's been suggested but my husband and I both have tried to no avail.   We've taken a picture of what we want to post but can't seem to get DC  to accept it. Please,--I don't want to keep anybody waiting any longer  on this thread so please go ahead and post another picture  for every one to guess at and in the meantime if you can refer me by pm how to go about it or if anyone else can I'd appreciate it for the next time that I guess right    I'm so sorry to have made everyone wait.


----------



## Katie H

Don't worry, expat.  I'm willing to wait.  Surely there's someone who can help you with your photo posting dilemma.


----------



## Buck

Hey expat.

Clear some space in your mailbox so I can PM you picture posting hints.


----------



## expatgirl

Buck said:
			
		

> Hey expat.
> 
> Clear some space in your mailbox so I can PM you picture posting hints.



Ok, Buck, I think that I've deleted what I'm supposed to  (not too computer savvy but my husband is at work now).  You and Barbara L. are so wonderful to try and help me, I really appreciate it.  Hope that you can now pm me.  I'm really sorry to hold up this thread.  Let me know if there are still problems.  You guys are great!


----------



## Jeekinz

..................






jk


----------



## expatgirl

I'm sorry, Jeekinz--if I can't post something soon I will insist that another picture be posted-----I really do apologize............


----------



## Barbara L

Hi expatgirl,

I'm going to post this here instead of in a PM because someone else might benefit too.  I can post pictures directly to the Member Photos section from my pictures, but not here.  To post pictures here, get a free Image Shack account (ImageShack® - Hosting), use their browse feature to get pictures from your pictures.  Then copy and paste the link (from the choices they give, I use the bottom one) here in the Manage Attachments section--just paste it in the "upload file from an URL" box.  Hopefully that helps.  There are other ways to do it, but that is how I do it.

 Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Expatgirl,  PM me and I'll post the pic for you.


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks so  much Barbara L.,Buck, and Jeekinz, and DH for all your help.  Keep your fingers crossed that this works. Ok, here goes--guess what this is a picture of.


----------



## Katie H

Whoa!!!  Was that a drum roll I just heard?  Yes.  Fabulous, that means expatgirl just posted a photo!!

Wonderful job, expatgirl.  Ain't teamwork a wonderful thing?

Uh, well, I have no clue what you've just posted, but the wood it's sitting on is beautiful.


----------



## expatgirl

LOL!!!!!!!!!  You are too funny, Katie E.---  Honey, those were angels with harps that you heard because I have died and gone to heaven!!!!!!!!!! I'm so thankful for all of you at DC for being  so patient with the computer ditz. Don't worry, I'll give plenty of hints......

( The kitchen table belongs to our landlady and she has some other lovely pieces that we are enjoying in this apartment in Kazakhstan)


----------



## expatgirl

Ok--hints are in order I see.  It's  strictly a kitchen/cooking item and it's approximately 12inches long or 30.5 cm for those of you following the metric debate thread.  It's about half an inch in diameter or 1cm .  The outside is protective of what's inside.


----------



## bethzaring

is it chocolate inside?


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like one of those sugar straw thingys that used to really wind me up as a kid.  -lol


----------



## expatgirl

No, but keep on guessing----it's a kitchen measurement aid and nothing with food inside at all.  Don't worry I won't keep you all hanging for very long--you've waited long enough on me as it is


----------



## expatgirl

ok, another hint-----the thingy inside is made of glass.


----------



## keltin

Is it a candy thermometer?


----------



## Barbara L

I'll bet that's it Keltin!

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Keltin---you're absolutely right!! Congratulations!  I got it in India and use it all the time.  Post us a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Wow, expat!  You've given some new blood a chance at challenging us.


----------



## expatgirl

Yep, the universal donor--type O--that's me--this is fun!!


----------



## Katie H

Now that you know how to post photos, I hope you will participate in the "photo" challenge more often.  The only thing you have to do is to come up with pictures.  You should do fine there.  You seem to have a knack at posing curious objects/photos.  Good job.


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks for the encouraging words, Katie E.!!!   I really appreciate it and find this game a lot of fun.


----------



## keltin

Whoa, I won!  
 
I was away from the PC over the weekend, but I’ll get a picture up ASAP.


----------



## keltin

Ok, here’s my picture. I’ll start with a small hint, this place is located North of me (2 states away).


----------



## Katie H

Keltin, you make it so easy.  It's the "Martin castle" a home just outside Lexington, Kentucky.  Privately owned, it has it's own wall around it.  Several years ago it was severely damaged by arson, but the new owner is opting to restore the place.  Many people have pulled off on the interstate to have their picture taken with it in the background.

Am I right?  Or did I just spin my wheels?


----------



## keltin

WOW! You’re right Katie, It’s Martin Castle. I thought it might be easy for some, but I had no idea it would be busted that soon! 

I got sent to Lexington on business many years ago, and I passed this castle on my way in. I HAD to stop the car and take some pictures (I love castles and Medieval times, etc). I didn’t know the castle had burned until I looked for an online picture of it today. I was shocked and saddened to learn about the fire. I hope the new owner rebuilds it. 

Ok, Katie gets to post the next picture.


----------



## Katie H

Not so difficult for me, keltin.  I live in Kentucky and have passed it many times.  I would've gotten it even without any hints.

I've got a busy day today, everyone.  I'll post later.


----------



## YT2095

oh Katie, Do Hurry!


----------



## Katie H

Okay, y'all.  What is this?  Name, please.


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

Is it the "eye of God"


----------



## CharlieD

Black hole of a sort

or is it galactick expolsion


----------



## CharlieD

wait, I know it is supernova


----------



## Buck

Looks like the Cocoon Nebula.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, that didn't last long!  Yes, Buck has it.  It's the Cocoon Nebula.  Isn't it beautiful?

I was hoping it would last a bit longer.  Oh, well.  Buck, you're up.  Post a good one.


----------



## Buck

Okay kids, here we go.

Where are we?


----------



## expatgirl

Ok, it's not Rock Mountain Candy as that was already guessed by-----------me, myself, and I----lol-----ok, to be serious-----it sure likes a  volcanic island of some sort


----------



## YT2095

is it Montserrat?


----------



## Buck

Not even close.


----------



## Barbara L

The ocean looks wrong, but is it Tasmania?

 Barbara


----------



## Buck

Sorry, no.


----------



## Buck

phinz, Jeekins,

Where are you????????

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

(I'll probably be sorry for this).


----------



## Buck

Well, my friends, we've gone a week since this pic was posted and we're no further along.  Possible reasons are: 1) Everyone has lost interest in this thread.  2)  You're all mad at me for posting a pic that's too hard for you.  3) You've all suffered brain damage from global warming and your heads have gone soft.  4) You're all out at the beer party on the beach and can't be bothered.  5)You're stumped.

Hint: We're in the Caribbean.

Sic 'em!


----------



## expatgirl

Since it's geography, which I'm not good at and wished that I could blame the ingorance on beer parties or global warming, you'd have to give a latitude and a longitude and the first letter and the last letter, and how many syllables, and, and...............before I'd get it.   and even then I might not promise you anything.  Hang in there I'm sure that someone will guess it soon.


----------



## YT2095

in that case it`s Saba (Mount Scenery) and the white trail is called "the road", just at the bottom is the airport (not shown in your pic).

there, How`s that 

and btw, Montserrat is indeed Caribbean, I was Reasonably close


----------



## Buck

YT, 

Your brilliance continues to stagger the imagination.  

You win bragging rights, a blue ribbon, and a cute little stuffed bunny to take to your beddie-bye.

You're up.


----------



## YT2095

ok, you`re going to hate me for this one:






so if it`s all the same, I`ll take my Fluffy Bunny now and run off to bed


----------



## Jeekinz

Do you have a better pic?  Can't read the controls.


----------



## YT2095

no, not yet, but I will post one later as a clue, it`s a little early in the game to start giving Too much away.

but feel free to Speculate Wildly


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like one of those cigarette smoke eater things.


----------



## YT2095

nope, but it can do something interesting with Tobacco (not what it`s for though).


----------



## Jeekinz

It looks like the top text is foreign and the bottom text is English.

Some sort of heat lamp, maybe?


----------



## YT2095

nope, but you`re quite right that the top is in French. and above the other grid it`s in Russian.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it s old heater/ furnace? Like is used to heat up your bathroom?


----------



## Jeekinz

You mean one that plugs into a Russian outlet and a French one?


----------



## Renee Attili

Food Dehydrator?


----------



## Buck

UV sterilizer?


----------



## YT2095

Jeekz, it has it`s own special connector, but you could buy a lead for it that plugs into a suitable main outlet yes.

and nope, it`s nothing mentioned so far.

this one`s a Real toughy!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Vaporizor?


----------



## YT2095

nope 

Muhahahaaa  this is Fun!


----------



## Renee Attili

You have a real mean streak YT. 
Is it some kind of kitchen appliance like an old microwave?
Or Maybe a record player?
As you can tell from my eclectic guesses, you are testing my oh so few brain cells.


----------



## YT2095

I`de be Exceptionaly surprised if Anyone here has one in their Home (or even workplace).

and it`s pointless googling it too, I know what it is and use it, and I`ve tried, it`s just not there in Google 

so no, it`s non of those mentioned, you Really do need to speculate quite Wildly for this one.



			
				Renee Attili said:
			
		

> You have a real mean streak YT.



Flattery will get you nowhere either


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:
			
		

> nope
> 
> Muhahahaaa  this is Fun!


 






On you!


----------



## YT2095

nope, it`s not that Either 

it seems the glove is on the other foot now!


----------



## Jeekinz

How 'bout a clue?


----------



## Renee Attili

Hows about it being "a scientific torture device designed to make the average person go crazy in attempt to figure out what it is?"


----------



## YT2095

a clue... Hmmm....

oh ok then if I MUST! *sigh*






let it Not be said that the YT is without Mercy!


----------



## Renee Attili

Tester for some kind of harmful substances like nuclear waste?


----------



## YT2095

Wow, Mega Close!

(I knew I should have saved the buttons pic `till much later).

try get a little More specific if you can.


----------



## Jeekinz

YT, you really need a better camera.


----------



## Jeekinz

decomposition tester?


----------



## Renee Attili

Radon detector? Methane detector? carbon dioxide tester? uranium detector?
Fried brain cell detector?


----------



## YT2095

Jeekz I have one, but the pics would be Tooooo large, and yes you`re Kinda right?

Renee, 1 of those will actually be detected by it, another May get detected, but that`s Not what it`s for specifically.

it IS a detector for sure, and for a specific body part.

I think that`s More than enough Clues now.


----------



## Renee Attili

Breathalizer? Fart detector?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it to measure bone density?


----------



## YT2095

No and No :P


----------



## Jeekinz

Between this and asinine phone calls at my office....I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## YT2095

renee, it`s down to you 

I`ve beat the Jeekster!

can`t be any worse than those gas shock absorber thingies, well, Maybe it Can >


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it detect radio activity of possibly exposed persons skin or hair?


----------



## YT2095

I`m gunna have to give it to you Renee 

it is indeed a Alpha Radiation contamination scanner for hands, as used in the Nuclear industry Civilian or Millitary.

you mess with an isotope, and scrub up, place your hand on the mesh and the green light comes on, then you hope that the RED light doesn`t! 

Renee, Try to make your pic another one to make the Jeekers weep


----------



## Renee Attili

YEAH!!!!!!!
I will scout my archives.
I'll Be Back!!!!!!!


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay here you go.
What is this and where would you find one?


----------



## Alix

Is there a way to make the picture larger?

Is it made of ivory or bone?

Is it from the West Coast?


----------



## Buck

A carved bead from Indian jewelry.


----------



## Renee Attili

Alix said:
			
		

> Is there a way to make the picture larger?
> 
> Is it made of ivory or bone?
> 
> Is it from the West Coast?


 
To answer in order
1. I will try
2. I would say bone
3.It's from the west coast, east coast, south coast, and to my knowledge most north coasts


----------



## Buck

A netsuke.


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:
			
		

> A carved bead from Indian jewelry.


No. You could make it into jewelry if you wanted to.


----------



## YT2095

it certainly looks like a cross section of organic matter, It`s difficuly to pinpoint the exact part though and indeed what Animal...

 I`m guessing  it`s probably part of a sea shell cross section.
Mollusc species perhaps.

I hope it`s not a Corral


----------



## Renee Attili

Alix here is my best attempt
Hope it helps
YT, you are on the right path about organic matter, but, no.
You were right, this is fun


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:
			
		

> A netsuke.


I do not know what that is so I will have to say no


----------



## Jeekinz

..........look at 'em all jumping in now. 

A sea shell?


----------



## Jeekinz

You and YT need new cameras.


----------



## Jeekinz

fulgurite? or trinitite?


----------



## Renee Attili

Before this confuses any one it is not a sea shell or coral
but it is organic. 
Keep Guessing.
(come on Jeekinz, have you lost your touch? I'll take you lil stuffed bunny)


----------



## Buck

Is it made of bone?


----------



## Renee Attili

I guess I would considered it a bone or at the very least bone like.
So I will say yes


----------



## Buck

An oddly shaped pearl.


----------



## Renee Attili

Good try but no.
It is not any form of sea life.
Come on you guy can do it


----------



## Buck

A kidney stone


----------



## Renee Attili

No thank god no. Could you imagine the discomfort of that? 
THis item is about 1- 1 1/4 inch long and maybe 3/4 - 1 inch wide
Another hint is the side you are looking at is actually the bottom


----------



## Renee Attili

I am leaving work at 6:00 will be back on at 11:00 am tomorrow.
I will check in here first thing. 
Come on Buck with a cute little fuzz face like that you'll figure it out, I have faith in you!!!!


----------



## GrillingFool

Looks like cracklin or fried pork skin to me!


----------



## YT2095

is it a dog chew?


----------



## buckytom

is it a piece of candy?


----------



## kulikuli

Section from an antler ?


----------



## YT2095

lol, that or a tooth cross section from a large mammal was the thought I was getting too


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:
			
		

> lol, that or a tooth cross section from a large mammal was the thought I was getting too


You are getting warmer


----------



## YT2095

since you said it wasn`t from the sea, then a Whale is out, so Elephant or Mastadon tooth perhaps?


----------



## Renee Attili

Nope. Keep trying


----------



## YT2095

a rhino or hipo Tooth?


----------



## Renee Attili

Keep Trying!!!!
(I love this part)


----------



## YT2095

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Keep Trying!!!!
> (I love this part)



I know what you mean, and I partly hope I don`t guess it as I have no pic prepared yet...

it`s not a sea/ocean based creature, but a large tooth from... it would help if there was some Scale of the item to compare with...

how about a Girrafe?

a clue would be nice too


----------



## GrillingFool

Mastodon tooth.


----------



## Renee Attili

No and No
As I stated before, you are looking at the _bottom_ of the object. It's turned up on it's side. It is from an animal that to my knowledge can be found on just about all the continents. (excluding Antarctica and north pole)


----------



## Uncle Bob

alligator tooth


----------



## Renee Attili

Sorry BT not a gator tooth
Come on you can do It!!!!!


----------



## Buck

A bear tooth.


----------



## keltin

Cross section of a Cow or Buffalo molar?


----------



## expatgirl

Well, it looks as if your tooth is being held in a leather gloved hand, so it can't be from too large of an animal, I would assume. Maybe I assume too much. Perhaps, it's from some grazing creature such as a horse, cow, or deer?


----------



## love2"Q"

white tail deer


----------



## Katie H

Since cows are found on all continents except Antarctica, I am guessing it is a cow's tooth or a portion thereof.


----------



## miniman

I would go along with a herbivore molar tooth. It is a bit similar to elephant teeth I have looked at but much smaller. I would probably go for something smaller than a cow, such as a gota.


----------



## Buck

Katie E said:
			
		

> Since cows are found on all continents except Antarctica, I am guessing it is a cow's tooth or a portion thereof.



I didn't know the cows were ever lost.  How can this happen?


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:
			
		

> I didn't know the cows were ever lost. How can this happen?


Thus the saying, "Till the cows come home."

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Yeah, Miniman---goat sounds good (that molar looks like it could chew cans and other trash! )  I'm trying to remember what my Grandmother's sheep's molars looked like upside down, too.  Flossie could annihilate a watermelon slice in seconds---like a Hooveser.


----------



## Jeekinz

Horse tooth?

Cow tooth?


----------



## Renee Attili

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Well, it looks as if your tooth is being held in a leather gloved hand, so it can't be from too large of an animal, I would assume. Maybe I assume too much. Perhaps, it's from some grazing creature such as a horse, cow, or deer?


 
Sorry guys for taking so long to name the winner. I do not have a computer at home. Expatgirl is the winner it indeed is a horses molar. This to be exact is a young horses cap that comes out as the adult tooth emerges. 
Way to go Expatgirl!!  You're up


----------



## YT2095

no need to thank me for figuring out it was a tooth in the 1`st place, we all stand on the shoulders of Giants


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Everyone,

I can't post pictures without my husband's help and he unexpectedly had to go out of town until this next Sunday (total surprise)---I am not going to make y'all wait on me that long so if Miss Renee A. doesn't mind picking someone else, either the first person to even guess tooth or someone else who obviously didn't see my answer and also answered  horse tooth---I'll leave that up to her to decide.  Sorry for this but I do thank YT2095 for letting me stand on his shoulders for steering us in the right direction.


----------



## YT2095

Expatgirl, I have an Idea, you hang onto the ball for now, and I`ll see if I can come up with a pic for you and PM it to you as a link.

you did indeed guess the correct Animal, so we`ll make this a team Effort you and me!

if no one objects that is?


Double the Trouble and Twice the Fun


----------



## Jeekinz

...........great.


----------



## Renee Attili

How come I feel like the person who opened Pandora's Box? 
Actually I think that is a very fair compromise.
So if the Mods don't care have at it you two.
I have a feeling this is going to be a doozy


----------



## YT2095

read your PM and let me know if you like the idea


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Y2905,

No, I don't object  at all and really appreciate your offer if no one else does-----just hope that I know how to download your link and transfer it here.  I'm not the sharpest mouse in the PC world but I'll certainly give it a try--worse comes to worse, you can just post a picture for me.


----------



## Jeekinz

Just get on with it!


----------



## YT2095

you`ll do just fine!

all you need to do is start a post, and then click that yellow box just above where you`re typing, it`ll ask you to enter the URL (link I gave you) it will start with Http:// so delete that and just enter the link I sent as it is (you don`t want that http thingy twice).
and that`s it 

you`ve done it 

Jeekers, you just wait pal, I`m gunna send UncleBob round to your place t` learn ya some Manners wi` teh Lady folk!
:P


----------



## Jeekinz




----------



## expatgirl

Jeekinz, 

I can't help but like you---you look just like my Tiffany (silver Persian chinchilla) that I lost about 2 years ago---and I  still miss her.(How that watermelon got on that cat's head is beyond me)  Sorry to have made you wait.  I just pm'd Y2095 to get on with it and post the pic.  I bet you guess this one.  Thanks for enduring the drama.


----------



## YT2095

on Behalf of expatgirl and myself, we proudly present you with THIS Monstrosity: 






enjoy


----------



## expatgirl

Of course I carry this in my purse all the time!!!  Not!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Ahhh.....Double Barrelled Action......I see how it is.


----------



## Jeekinz

Need a better pic.  Maybe one at an angle?

I mean REALLY....I could put up a fuzzy pic of a stapler and stump you guys.


----------



## keltin

Hmmmmm......it looks like a key cap or a button cap off of some kind of device?


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm gonna start off with - Fiber Optic Cable Adapter.


----------



## YT2095

Jeekz, keep complaining, it gives the Other guys a chance 

Keltin no mate, try again.


----------



## keltin

It appears we’re looking at the bottom of whatever it is? Is this thing active or passive? Are those SMT LEDs in the middle?


----------



## YT2095

it`s not those either.


(this isn`t 20 questions)


----------



## Jeekinz

Coming from YT, it's has to be some sort of tester, probe or anylizer.


----------



## Jeekinz

Finger print scanner?


----------



## expatgirl

keep guessing


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:
			
		

> (this isn`t 20 questions)


 
Good thing as I’m about out of questions.

Is it an ornament of some kind?


----------



## Buck

It's a prison for wayward ions.


----------



## expatgirl

iconoclad???


----------



## Buck

YT will know.  

I could explain it to you but I'd have to shoot you.


----------



## Renee Attili

How's about a fuse or toggle switch?
YT my boss says you have too much wierd stuff on hand!


----------



## expatgirl

Gee, Renee, I'm hurt that you don't think that I have these on hand, too. As in not. Your boss just might be right.


----------



## YT2095

it`s not a fuse or switch, it`s not an ornament but the blue color is purely manufacturers choice, Buck it does have something to do with ions.

Renee, Weird is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of electronic filter?


----------



## YT2095

nada, sorry (well I`m not really, it`s just manners).


----------



## Jeekinz

How about another pic at a different angle?


----------



## YT2095

I can show you a Side View if you like?

not that this item has or needs any particular orientation 

gimme a minute or 2...


----------



## YT2095

ok, Here, if you think it will Help you in anyway


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like an internal part to a computer......AGP fan mount or something.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's definately housing something.....looks like a postage stamp in the middle.


----------



## YT2095

nope not a fan mounting, and it is indeed housing Something


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it a valve?

The 2 tabs on the bottom and the 2 side tabs are throwing me off.  I see the upper and lower housings sandwiching some sore of flat material, maybe the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## keltin

Is it a battery enclosure / housing?


----------



## keltin

Is it a watch?


----------



## Buck

How about an ionization detector?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:
			
		

> How about an ionization detector?


 

 ..........."WHAT the......?"


----------



## keltin

How about a carbon dioxide detector?


----------



## Buck

Here Jeeks,

Maybe this will help.

How Do Smoke Detectors Work?


----------



## YT2095

no to all of them


----------



## keltin

Is it a laser lens or laser unit?


----------



## YT2095

nope, nothing like that.

although you`ve just ruined my Next idea for a Pic :P


----------



## keltin

Is it a multi-phase plasma distributor with a 40 watt range???????  
 
 
Ok, just kidding......I’m about out of ideas. Is it a Lego piece?


----------



## Jeekinz

How about a clue or a pic of the bottom?


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> How about a clue or a pic of the bottom?


 
I thought the first pic was of the bottom???????


----------



## Jeekinz

Who knows?  I cant figure out what the piece in the center is or what those 2 prongs are for.


----------



## YT2095

a Clue... Keltin has some good ideas in the fact that he`s thinking "Outside the box" and indeed Future. things that will be reasonably Common place eventualy (other than maybe the Space shuttle and Labs, as is the case now).

Ironicaly, Bucks First Guess was pretty close IF you interpret his meaning a little differently


----------



## Jeekinz

"OH, now I get it!"


NOT!


----------



## healthyfoodie

i'm officially baffled.  but putting together all of your clues, i come up with this:

a uranium ion detector housing?


----------



## YT2095

I already have a U238 detector (and other isotopes) nope, it`s not that either 

ExpatGirl, I told you it was going to be a Good One, and that I`de do our team proud!


----------



## expatgirl

As I told you already,  Y2095, you are EVIL!!!!  And my engineer husband's foot is right next to yours. I'm not sure that he would guess it either.    However, I am impressed with the variation in creative responses.  Keep up the great guessing y'all!!!


----------



## expatgirl

And yes, Y2095, you are doing a great job!


----------



## healthyfoodie

fuel cell housing?


----------



## keltin

Is it a part from an air ion detector?

I imagine that material in the middle is sensitive to something thus making this some kind of detector?


----------



## Jeekinz

Does the piece in the middle show a + or - sign?


lol


----------



## Buck

I vote for a cosmic ray dosimeter.


----------



## YT2095

I vote that healthyfoodie is VERY CLOSE!


----------



## healthyfoodie

photovoltaic? solar?  cell


----------



## keltin

healthyfoodie said:
			
		

> photovoltaic? solar? cell


 
Dang....that’s a good guess! Why didn’t I come up with it!


----------



## healthyfoodie

ha ha!  for whatever reason, not knowing is really bugging me and i've been racking my brain for about 2 hrs on this photo!  i can't take the suspense anymore and I actually have to leave (5 minutes ago for a dentist appt), but i just wanna know


----------



## YT2095

nope, it`s not a PV cell :P


----------



## expatgirl

there is waaaaaaaaaaay too much testosterone on this thread-----you guys are amazing!!!!  I'm serious---I'm so impressed---who says that we're lacking in creative geniuses????  Y'all blow me away with your responses and Y2095 you have to admit that they are creative.  Anyway, keep up the great guesses!!


----------



## Renee Attili

Ultra- Violet ray sensor?


----------



## expatgirl

OMG!!  Renee, bless you for a different chromosonal response---you're way off base but at least we're hearing from the "other side" at last---at least I think so.  Ha.  Just kidding.


----------



## expatgirl

Really, Renee, I AM kidding---please don't take any offense----I really love your answers on other threads


----------



## Buck

A prototype ion propulsion unit.


----------



## Renee Attili

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Really, Renee, I AM kidding---please don't take any offense----I really love your answers on other threads


No offense taken. I am the chick who kept all these testosterone filled men guessing on a simple horse tooth. Thanks for the good vibes!!!


----------



## keltin

expatgirl said:
			
		

> there is waaaaaaaaaaay too much testosterone on this thread-----you guys are amazing!!!!


 
Actually, healthyfoodie is female. In the South and North thread, she posted “_jersey girl, born and raised”__._ So we menfolk have got some competition! __


----------



## expatgirl

OMG, Renee, only you could get me to laugh at this time in the morning and its's nearly 3AM here  (I've had one horrible week that I never want to go through again if noone minds(---thanks for not taking offense---I did get that horse's tooth right didn't I?  Personally I think that it's a mastodon thinga mobber or jibber don't you??? I just appreciate Y2095 even sharing the spotlight with me.  My hubby doesn't show up until Sunday and even then he'll be jetlagged and not with it until at least Monday.




			
				Renee Attili said:
			
		

> No offense taken. I am the chick who kept all these testosterone filled men guessing on a simple horse tooth. Thanks for the good vibes!!!


----------



## gourmande

A micro PEM fuel cell? 
 

G


----------



## expatgirl

Ok, Keltin, I'm glad to hear that I stand corrected.  But you guys hang in there----you're doing a great job.  And healthyfoodie--please give them a run for their money----the female chromsomsomes are rooting for you all the way!!!!As you imply one woman against 10 men are even odds.  \\\ok, just kidding---I dont' need any more abuse----this has been a crazy week for me.





			
				keltin said:
			
		

> Actually, healthyfoodie is female. In the South and North thread, she posted “_jersey girl, born and raised”__._ So we menfolk have got some competition! __


----------



## expatgirl

"chromosomes"---it 3 am in the morning!!


----------



## healthyfoodie

keltin said:
			
		

> Actually, healthyfoodie is female. In the South and North thread, she posted “_jersey girl, born and raised”__._ So we menfolk have got some competition! __


 
yup, I am - watch out guys!     (thanks for looking out for me keltin!)


----------



## YT2095

gourmande said:
			
		

> A micro PEM fuel cell?
> 
> 
> G



yup, that`s exactly what it is, I would have accepted Hydrogen fuel cell too.

Nice Guess!


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Y2095, for letting me tag along---it was fun!!


----------



## expatgirl

And congratulations, Gourmande---give us a good one!!!


----------



## YT2095

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, Y2095, for letting me tag along---it was fun!!



anytime partner, it was a giggle


----------



## Jeekinz

DANG.....beat me to it.


----------



## gourmande

YT2095 said:
			
		

> yup, that`s exactly what it is, I would have accepted Hydrogen fuel cell too.
> 
> Nice Guess!


Ironically (or "ionically") "Miniature Hydrogen fuel cell" is what I Googled when I found an item remarkably similar to the one you posted, but they called it a Proton Exchange...well... *YOU* know!  

OK, give a minute or so to fiind something to post, but I _guarantee_ that mine will not be nearly as difficult or interesting. The images I have on my computer aren't quite as esoteric.  

G


----------



## keltin

healthyfoodie said:
			
		

> yup, I am - watch out guys!  (thanks for looking out for me keltin!)


 
No problem! When YT gets control and posts a pic, we all have to band together for a rough ride!


----------



## gourmande

OK, this will likely be _waaaaay_ too easy for youz-guyz, but here it goes anyway:

year, make and model pleeeze


----------



## miniman

Ford Zephyr I think


----------



## expatgirl

Nice-----whatever it is-----nice!!!  Do you own it, Gourmande?  Just nosy.....


----------



## YT2095

it`s just a red car to me that looks kinda old (about late 60`s early 70`s).


yeah I know, not very good am I


----------



## gourmande

Not a Ford Zephyr...

Remember I need all three: *Year*, *Make* and *Model*...  


G


----------



## gourmande

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Nice-----whatever it is-----nice!!! Do you own it, Gourmande? Just nosy.....


 
It is nice, but not mine, belongs to a friend.

G


----------



## gourmande

YT2095 said:
			
		

> it`s just a red car to me that looks kinda old (about late 60`s early 70`s)....yeah I know, not very good am I


but you are correct about the colour and age range  

G


----------



## expatgirl

What the hay---I'm just going to throw a guess out there------65 Camaro and show my ignorance---we did own a 69 covertible Mustang and that baby was so much fun----only 9 miles to the gallon but it could put the metal to the pedal and leave cops in the dust


----------



## YT2095

is it a Chevelle?


----------



## gourmande

keltin said:
			
		

> Dang it, I can’t see the picture. Some pictures never show up here at work. Can you send it to me in a PM (as an attachment) gourmande so that I can download it....or email it to me?


 
K, the image is posted here if that helps for now (it's my ONLY image there).  Gimme a sec to find it again in order to PM or email it ... I've already forgotten which folder I dug it out of before uploading to that site  


G


----------



## gourmande

Not a Camaro, not a Chevelle...

G


----------



## Katie H

Don't know the year, but it looks like a Chevy Corvair.


----------



## Jeekinz

I've seen that car before.....just can't come up with the name.  The color and hood speak Italian, but the body and wheels look Japanese.

.......Which means it my be British?

lol


----------



## gourmande

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> ...Which means it my be British?...


Indeed it is  

And that will be the one and only clue cause it should be easy-Googlin' from here on...


G


----------



## expatgirl

it's not a carmaghia is it??/  And I know that I butchered the spelling on that one.


----------



## gourmande

expatgirl said:
			
		

> it's not a carmaghia is it??/ And I know that I butchered the spelling on that one.


Karmann Ghia: The German-Italian Job... and a lovely one at that.  Rates as one of my favourite vintage roadsters... but no, it isn't the one posted.


G


----------



## Jeekinz

1969 Bond Equippe?


----------



## gourmande

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> 1969 Bond Equippe?


*You are 100% correct*
(except for the spelling... it's Equipe)

Ok, I'm impressed... now tell me how you found it? You're not RD are you? 


G


----------



## Jeekinz

gourmande said:
			
		

> Indeed it is
> 
> And that will be the one and only clue cause it should be easy-Googlin' from here on...
> 
> 
> G


 
There are bits and pieces that look like other cars, i.e. Fiat, Datsun, Alfa Romeo.

Pinninfarina was a designer for Fiat, Dino and Ferrari (possibly others) The Bond has simillar lines.


----------



## Jeekinz

Here you go guys and gals:

What's this thing?????


----------



## gourmande

If it looks like a torch and shines like a torch...

I've no idea ... but I have to be off to get dinner "fixins" or I'll be in a fix when DH gets home.  Hopefully this one will still be up for grabs when I get back... and with tons of clues!  


G


----------



## Buck

Looks like an LED flashlight to me.


----------



## Jeekinz

Come on, my wayward Ion. You can come up with something better than that.


----------



## gourmande

gourmande said:
			
		

> If it looks like a torch and shines like a torch...


... It probably isn't a torch (aka flashlight) but I am seeing a honeycomb lens in front of a light source, yes? ... or no?  

G


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Come on, my wayward Ion. You can come up with something better than that.



Okay, how about a hand-held nuclear reactor used to recharge power plants during summer heat waves?


----------



## Jeekinz

none of the above.


----------



## Jeekinz

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Of course I carry this in my purse all the time!!! Not!!


----------



## healthyfoodie

a sweater fuzz remover?


----------



## Buck

A light fixture from a display case.


----------



## Renee Attili

A light that is used by a spelunker? for spelunking?


----------



## miniman

It looks like a lightsource attached to a sink plunger to me.


----------



## miniman

Is it one of those lights used for guiding planes around airports?


----------



## GrillingFool

Newfangled egg candler?


----------



## gourmande

I've no idea of scale but how'bout: 
*A light refracting ear stud* ... perfectly sensible accoutrement should your head be lying across a road somewhere, somehow... just be sure to have one in each ear . 


G


----------



## expatgirl

Whatever it is----congratulations Jeekinz on guessing what that gorgeous car was.  Never would have guessed that  model in a million years. Obviously your  current posting is not a torch.  So you have me stumped---Gourmande, you are too funny but I bet they'd sell them on eBay!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Light Source for a Mining Helmet?


----------



## YT2095

an LED tail light, OR the worst looking Light Saber in Jedi history!


----------



## Jeekinz

none of the above



BWAHAHAHAHA


Renee...whats a speunker?


----------



## YT2095

perhaps it`s Not a light at all, maybe it`s just reflected light, perhaps that`s the "Base" of the item that`s shiny. all the slots might be important too, perhaps to pass gas or liquid through?
a filter maybe?

I find it an interesting color of Flesh tone "shroud", that may be of some significance also, I get the feeling that in normal use the Black part isn`t seen..


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> none of the above
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Renee...whats a speunker?


 Sorry it should be "Spelunker". They are people who go into underground caves and such checking out stalagmites and stalactites. It was a word that a friend of mine thought I had made up so I use it any time I get a chance and this was one of those chances.  lol


----------



## miniman

Is it some sort of solar light ie. taking the sun's energy to make a light?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Looks like a plant light... you stick it in the dirt so it can shine upwards through the foliage and cast shadows.

???????????


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL, Renee. .....pretty funny.

Keeeeeep guessing.


ha ha ha.


How's it feel NOW, YT?       lol


----------



## keltin

The thing is emitting light, that obvious since there is no shadow behind it which would be the case if this were reflecting light being shined toward it. The case doesn’t looked “polished” and “consumer ready” like a commercial flashlight would look. This implies that you probably don’t normally see the back parts of this thing meaning it’s some sort of insert or replacement plug type item. The vents around the "head" seem there for heat dissipation? It also seems battery powered?

Ok, so my guess is, a Heat Lamp insert for some type of portable commercial cooker/warmer?


----------



## sattie

It almost reminds me of the runway lights you see at a landing strip of an airport.  They are usually flush (set into the ground) with the runway and help guide the planes to the landing strip.


----------



## sattie

I think my guess is off tho, because if it was an airstrip light, it would have connections for a power source unless it was rigged to use batteries.  Ok.. now I'm over thinking it!


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

It has nothing to do with airport runway lighting or the directing of aircraft.....that I know for a fact from experience.

How about maybe a swimming pool light?

Can we get some dimensions on this thing??  What is it made of?? Plastic?? Some sort of metal?


----------



## Jeekinz

It's the size of a flashlight..... 

....the handle is on the end. 



Keep guessing.


----------



## YT2095

is it a timing strobe? (Tacho).


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.............


----------



## YT2095

is it your magic Fairy Wand Jeekinz?


----------



## Jeekinz

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Nope.............


 

LOL........................


----------



## expatgirl

okay, I want to see the light--how about one teensy ray of a hint?


----------



## sattie

Is it a light for forensics?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Landscape light??   Like what you put in your yard or garden??


----------



## YT2095

sattie said:
			
		

> Is it a light for forensics?



what, Jeekinz, Forensics... Science... ROFLOL get outa town! LOL 

I`ll bet it`s either something for his bike or something Vera lent him


----------



## sattie

Heck YT... I'm runnin out of ideas!


----------



## YT2095

don`t say that, he gets off on it! 

pretend you know, but choose not to say anything  >


----------



## sattie

LOL.. I was thinking bike, camping, scuba, or astronmy... I know, I covered alot of ground!


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

The thought did pass my mind that it was some sort of diving light too.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

...... or something used in car repairs............some sort of strobe light or something


----------



## keltin

Landscape light makes sense. But it can’t be a timing light sense that kind of light would been at least one more wire to attach to the number 1 plug wire to read the timing pulse (but usually three wires where the other two are for power). This thing has no wires, so it must be battery powered.
 
Is it a battery operated navigation light?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Is it solar or battery operated?    Or perhaps its powered like one of those flashlights that you shake to build up energy??

Does it vibrate??   

Does it make a noise of any kind??

Can we get a pic from a different angle??   

Is the light steady or does it flash??  or both??  

Does the end twist to widen/narrow/dim/brighten the light that is emitted??

Does it have interchangable parts??


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:
			
		

> it`s not those either.
> 
> 
> (this isn`t 20 questions)


 
Ditto. 


YT, you crack me up.  "Something Vera lent me."  -LOL 

You shouldknow me better by now.

I gave you guys a hint already.............seek and you shall find. 

^^^^ nice new smileys, by the way.^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeekinz

DaniaBchGirl said:
			
		

> Is it solar or battery operated?
> 
> Can we get a pic from a different angle??


 
1)  Battery

2)  You really wouldn't want to see another angle.     


Tomorrow's another day....good luck all!


----------



## Buck

A curing light for plastic resins.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

OK...  how about an IONIC LIGHT THERAPY DEVICE????


----------



## sattie

OK OK OK.. this has been driving me nuts so I have been doing a bit of overtime on this one.  Drum roll please... is this it Jeekinz????  I still don't know what the heck it is used for!!!


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Ewww!!!!    It makes people throw up!!!   Thats a new device used to incapacitate people.   Along the lines of a stun gun but it makes them throw up.  YUCK!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

WOW---what a super sleuth you are, sattie!!!  I read about it and want one for my purse next to the spray mace that slipped by 3 international airports including Houston's (forgot that I had it in there---hubby said that I could have gotten into some serious trouble had screeners found it).  Good job!!


----------



## TATTRAT

I have seen the light.

light is bad.


----------



## Jeekinz

Good Job, Sattie.

You're up!


----------



## sattie

DaniaBchGirl said:
			
		

> Ewww!!!! It makes people throw up!!! Thats a new device used to incapacitate people. Along the lines of a stun gun but it makes them throw up. YUCK!!!!!


 
Seriously?????  That is what it is used for?????  Holy cow!!!  Ok, let me see what I can dig up to stoop you guys for the next 5 days!!!


----------



## sattie

Ok, what is this...


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

expatgirl said:
			
		

> WOW---what a super sleuth you are, sattie!!! I read about it and want one for my purse next to the spray mace that slipped by 3 international airports including Houston's (forgot that I had it in there---hubby said that I could have gotten into some serious trouble had screeners found it). Good job!!


 
Yes... that is serious trouble.


----------



## YT2095

is it some sort of muscular/skeletal aid?

like a massage device (you can Stop that this instant you lot snikkering in the background!).


----------



## sattie

YT... nope


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

looks like some snap together beads


----------



## YT2095

DaniaBchGirl said:
			
		

> looks like some snap together beads



or a badly oxidised bath plug chain 

is it some sort of electrical insulator?


----------



## sattie

expatgirl said:
			
		

> WOW---what a super sleuth you are, sattie!!!


 
   Did you know there are flashlight forums????


----------



## sattie

DaniaBchGirl.... you got the idea

YT... LOL... I get a kick out of you!!!  Not an electrical insulator.


----------



## expatgirl

How enlightening to know that, sattie!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

How about a pet chew/exercise device?


----------



## expatgirl

By the way, sattie, your picture posting is bringing back nightmarish memories of college chemistry as well as microbiology------organisms like coccidea (bead shaped) come to mind


----------



## sattie

LOL expatgirl.... I feel a bit better knowing I picked something that was not guessed on the first try!! (Lord knows I searched this house high and low trying to come up with something!) And for the flashlight forum... I had no idea how many flashlight fanatics there are!!!!

Miss Katie E... nope, not a chew toy, but I can see my dogs chewing on it if they were to get ahold of it!  And not an exercise device...


----------



## YT2095

expatgirl said:
			
		

> By the way, sattie, your picture posting is bringing back nightmarish memories of college chemistry as well as microbiology------organisms like coccidea (bead shaped) come to mind



funny you should say that, I though Mars Bacteria Fossil, Nice to meet a fellow Scientist 

now then... lemme think...

ok how about.... a Handle of some sort?


----------



## sattie

nope... not a handle.


----------



## YT2095

how about a precipitation filter?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

one question.....    how long is this thing??


----------



## sattie

Nope......


----------



## sattie

I would say the length is about 6 inches to 8 inches.  Depends on how many you snap together!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

An attachment for a faucet?


----------



## sattie

Nope... not a faucet..


----------



## Buck

A flexible drive device to be used with a cordless drill/driver.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

wow.... hmmm... snap together....  extending... adjustable.... boring black color..... flexible..... (Im typing out loud here..)  maybe some sort of protective gadget??  nahh   ...  cant imagine you could pull on it or it would pull apart... then again.. maybe its designed unsnap if to much tension is put on it.....

it doesnt look like anything goes down thru the center of it..... I was thinking like someone said earlier of it being a wire insulator... but more of a wire concealor to hide wires like behind your TV or computor.   Or maybe a protector for plant stems or tree trunks to keep critters from munching on them... but its not cut on the side to put it on.


----------



## sattie

I love seeing the deconstructing process at work!!!  DaniaBchGirl... you are making some nice observations.

A few hints....
snap together feature is more for adjustment than anything.  Make it as long as needed or shorten it.

yes, it is hollow, so 'things' can go through it.  But for this particular application, it is liquid that goes through it.

I own one... but that does not say much!!!  LOL!

I actually think this could have more than one use, but I have never considered it.


----------



## Jeekinz

Feeding tube?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

some sort of funnel for curved or hard to reach things?


----------



## sattie

Nope and nope... tee hee!


----------



## sattie

Ok... you guys got me thinkin that maybe I picked something just a bit too hard.


----------



## Buck

Are you insinuating that the DC crew lacks the intellectual vigor to pursue such a quest?

We are insulted by your impertinance.  We shall wrest the correct answer from the jaws of ignorance and display it proudly to your doubting eyes.

On varlets!  Pursue the quest!

Be steadfast and bold!

And keep on truckin'!!


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

does it go in a fish tank?


----------



## Jeekinz

..........balls.


----------



## sattie

Buck said:
			
		

> Are you insinuating that the DC crew lacks the intellectual vigor to pursue such a quest?
> 
> We are insulted by your impertinance. We shall wrest the correct answer from the jaws of ignorance and display it proudly to your doubting eyes.
> 
> On varlets! Pursue the quest!
> 
> Be steadfast and bold!
> 
> And keep on truckin'!!


 
Ha ha!!!!  Too funny.... how dare I make such an accusation with such a fine crowd!!!


----------



## sattie

DaniaBchGirl said:
			
		

> does it go in a fish tank?


 
Ahhhhh... very very warm!!


----------



## Buck

sattie said:
			
		

> Ha ha!!!!  Too funny.... how dare I make such an accusation with such a fine crowd!!!



Just watch your back, kiddo!


----------



## Jeekinz

DaniaBchGirl said:
			
		

> does it go in a fish tank?


 
I think that would be the answer....no?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

have something to do with plumbing??


----------



## Buck

A fish tank siphon.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

some sort of filter??


----------



## sattie

Sorry Jeekinz... it would be a yes, it is used in a fish tank and it does have something to do with the plumbing of a fish tank.

Sorry I took so long!  Better step it up a bit **looks over shoulder for Buck**  LOL!


----------



## Katie H

Is it something used for aeration?  A type of bubbler?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Yeah!!!!


That would be an "FLEXIBLE ADJUSTIBLE BALL SOCKET TUBING" for aquarium plumbing that transports water from the aquarium to the filtration unit and then back to the aquarium.


----------



## Katie H

The tubing can be purchased at Drs. Foster and Smith catalogue.


----------



## sattie

You betcha Katie E!!!

A round of applause for Miss DaniaBchGirl!!!!! Ok, your turn!!!


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Can I pass it on to someone else to do??  Im not going to be here enough (because of being at work) to follow up on it with yall.


----------



## sattie

I don't see why not... want to pass it to Katie E since she was about as close to gettin next to you?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

OK... deal....  KatieE can take it from here


----------



## sattie

Katie E... whatcha got for us????  Hmmmm???

DaniaBchGirl.. it was a pleasure!!!


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, sattie.  I'll try to come up with a goodie.


----------



## Jeekinz




----------



## Katie H

Okay, y'all.  Try this on for size.  What is this and who uses it?  Sorry, Jeeks.  Some of have jobs.


----------



## Renee Attili

Looks like an attachment for a hose or some other such thing that is used for grooming and cleaning of dogs or horse,


----------



## Buck

A fixture for aligning a bunch of somethings.


----------



## Jeekinz

Katie E said:
			
		

> Sorry, Jeeks. Some of have jobs.


 
Hey, I work.....




....in between Googling. 

Now.....do ya have a bigger pic?

I'm guessing a jig of some sort.  It looks like a metal blade or punch in the center, but I forgot to change the batteries in my bionic-eyeball.


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, Jeekins.  I can't make it any bigger.  The original is 114 x 114.


----------



## Katie H

Nope, nopety, nope.

Definitely nothing to do with animals.  Other guesses...no.

Keep guessing everyone.


----------



## jeninga75

Does it have anything to do with painting?


----------



## Katie H

No, nothing to do with painting.


----------



## sattie

Air conditioning?  Ugh.. what the heck is that thing????!!!!


----------



## sattie

It is a new fangdangled cookie cutter that the Keebler Elves use?


----------



## Katie H

No, sattie, it's not full of elfin goodness.


----------



## jeninga75

If only the pic was bigger... (I know you mentioned that was the biggest you had)  I want to see what that silver metal piece looks like running down the center horizontally about midway... did that make sense?

Does it cut something to size?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Does that knob on the right twist or pull out??  Possibly making the blue segments shift somewhat??


----------



## YT2095

it looks like something should slide onto it, another part that would be held in place with the /---___\ assembly.
is it for cleaning cars or windows?


----------



## expatgirl

or using YT's train of thought---an adjustable squeegie that fits into tight corners??  Or better yet, an adjustable back scratcher?  Ha!  Is it too early for dimensions yet?


----------



## YT2095

I`m still going with the idea that it fits on something else, perhaps a runner or guide, but perhaps that "handle thing" isn`t for a hose, it might be to tighten it to a rail when it`s in place.

is it off a Lathe?


----------



## Jeekinz

YT, maybe the "blade" is in it's storage position?

I can't figure out why the surface is uneven.


----------



## Jeekinz

Best I could do:


----------



## Katie H

Thanks for enlarging the picture, Jeekins.

Not a squeegee and doesn't fit on a hose.  Nothing to do with cleaning.  Doesn't fit on anything else.  It stands alone to do its job.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it some kind of garden or yard tool?


----------



## sattie

A ruler or measuring device?


----------



## YT2095

some sort of Hole punch?


----------



## expatgirl

Does something set on it or is it a holder of some sort or kind?


----------



## Katie H

No, Renee, wouldn't be found in the yard or garden.

No, sattie, not a ruler or measuring device.  And not a hole punch, YT.

expat, yes, something does sit on it and it holds something.


----------



## expatgirl

It looks like something slides into it--that is, it's slotted


----------



## Katie H

Yes, something does slide into it.  Keep goin'.


----------



## sattie

A cutter of some sort? Like a pvc cutter or something like that? I know I have seen something similar to this before, but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Katie H

No, not a cutter.  PVC or otherwise.


----------



## expatgirl

Is that projection at the end just a handle that is being held in place by the metal rod so that whatever that slides in can be carried around from place to place?


----------



## Katie H

Yes, it's a handle, but it doesn't get carried around.  It does its work in place.


----------



## expatgirl

you also wanted us to guess who used this as well----so I'm going to start at that angle----would this be used by an office worker?


----------



## Relayer

It looks like a device that would precisely align something and probably also assist in accurate loading of something.  More hints??  )


----------



## Relayer

A dovetail alignment and the "pin" thingy looks like a loader or inserter of some kind, rather than a "set screw" sort of thingy.  Am I closer?


----------



## expatgirl

Great to have some new brain synapses on board, Relayer!  Help us crack the code!


----------



## Relayer

Thanks expatG...trying here.  The tiny photo should mandate a few more hints, no?


----------



## sattie

Would a carpenter use it?  I'm going with expatgirl... great idea!!!


----------



## Katie H

Relayer said:
			
		

> It looks like a device that would precisely align something and probably also assist in accurate loading of something.  More hints??  )



Pretty good observation, Relayer.

Nothing a carpenter would use, sattie.  Think smaller.  Not anything to do with the building industry.


----------



## expatgirl

Relayer,

Look at page 276 and at the bottom #2758 JeeKinz  wonderfully managed to blow it up to give a few more details though you probably know already when you blow up small pictures they get blurry but it really helped me with a few more guesses.  Good luck and welcome aboard!!


----------



## expatgirl

Glad to see you back, Katie E.!  Is it  something that an office worker would use or someone that deals with computers?


----------



## expatgirl

sattie said:
			
		

> Would a carpenter use it?  I'm going with expatgirl... great idea!!!



Thanks, Sattie,

Carpentry was going to be my next guess as well but Katie E., says "Nyet"-- so how do you say "oh, pickles" in Russian??  Where is Charlie D. by the way?


----------



## expatgirl

Would we find this in a casino?


----------



## Katie H

No, not in a casino.  Well, it could have something to do with things that are shiny.


----------



## sattie

Aluminum press?  But who would use it.... Ohhhh Katie... I'm so stumped!


----------



## sattie

A knife sharpener?


----------



## sattie

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sattie,
> 
> Carpentry was going to be my next guess as well but Katie E., says "Nyet"-- so how do you say "oh, pickles" in Russian?? Where is Charlie D. by the way?


 
YW!!  Girl... I'm not above using someone else's ideas!!!


----------



## Relayer

It looks like it would hold something in place in the area where the pin is, the pin's purpose to hold the object in a predictable/known position. The vertical slot at the far left hold something else while it gets attached or gets pierced to match later.  I dunno...measures the diameter of precious stones?


----------



## Relayer

It's an ear piercer.


----------



## sattie

Relayer said:
			
		

> It's an ear piercer.


 
OUCH!!!  But hey... I would fall out if your right!!!


----------



## Relayer

I'm reachin'...  I wish I had a sense of it's scale.  I'm guessing the handle is approximately the size of any average grip-width so if that's correct we have some idea of the entire size.  Katie, feel free to comment.  )


----------



## sattie

That is what I am thinking.. the grip is fist size and the thing at the end is slightly larger than a man's palm/hand?   Katie... we're dying for clues!!!!


----------



## Relayer

Ya know...maybe the "handle" is for just two fingers to gingerly hold.  Ughhhh...


----------



## YT2095

a double glassing alignment tool?


----------



## expatgirl

Sounds good to me at this point, Y2, I'm totally stumped, Katie E., that's for sure.  Good job of making us guess.  I guess I'm just tired and still not feeling very well.  Hope that someone guesses soon.


----------



## YT2095

I don`t think we`re gunna get off that easy hun, hope you feel a bit better soon tho!


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Y2---full of antibiotics so they should be kicking in soon.   And Katie E., you are so good on this one!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

I think it's *Time *for an answer:


----------



## Jeekinz

YT, now you can get some sleep.

Heavy Duty Watch Band Tool Link Pin Remover for Bracelet Adjustments Watch Sizing Repair Fix - Fashion Watches for Sale Trendy Style Orient Seiko Citizen Breitling Movado Omega Watches Buy Online Hot Fashion Styles on Sale Now at Low Prices Watch Pav


----------



## Katie H

Good job, Jeekins.  Even though you didn't answer who uses this tool, you have the tool dead on.  Give us a good one.


----------



## Jeekinz

Katie E said:
			
		

> Good job, Jeekins. Even though you didn't answer who uses this tool, you have the tool dead on. Give us a good one.


 
......umm, a watchmaker?    jeweler?  anyone, they're five bucks. 

This one will be either real easy or not.

What's this thingamajig?


----------



## Renee Attili

I can tell it isn't a pen but it does look like an item that will hold or contain other items. am I way off base?


----------



## phinz

It looks like a pen level.


----------



## Jeekinz

Where the heck have you been?

Not a level.

Not a container, Renee.


----------



## phinz

I've been very busy. I completely redid the interior, gauges and cloth top on one of my Miatas, and now I'm working on Star Wars armor like a madman.


----------



## Jeekinz

Sounds like Phun!  Welcome back!


----------



## Buck

It looks like some sort of electronic testing device.  The bottom end is inserted into a connector or test point and the window gives an indication of circuit status (power/no power, polarity correct/incorrect, etc,)


----------



## Jeekinz

Getting waaarm Mr. Ion.


----------



## Relayer

An ionic air cleaning pen?  Maybe you suck on it like a straw.


----------



## Jeekinz

Act now and we'll send you a second Ionic Air Cleaning Pen at half off.

"Hun, bring me my Ionic Air pen and my cigarettes."


----------



## Relayer

LOL...so I got it?  It's my turn?  Wow.  )


----------



## Buck

A cable tester.


----------



## Relayer

A Bondesque pen gun with side loader.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck is a medium rare steak.


----------



## Relayer

Is it an instant read thermometer?


----------



## Relayer

Or maybe an infrared thermometer?


----------



## healthyfoodie

alcohol / breathlyzer tester?


----------



## Relayer

healthy...that's great guess!!


----------



## Buck

Signal presence indicator.


----------



## keltin

Fiber optic cable tester?

(AKA, Visual Fault Locator)


----------



## Jeekinz

Relayer....watcha tryin ta say....'burp'? 

...'hickup'.....



ummm....none of the above....


...'burp' 


keef gressing.


----------



## jpmcgrew

A WiFi signal tester?


----------



## Jeekinz

...nope...hickup! 

aahhh.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Alcohol content tester for a drink in a bar.


----------



## expatgirl

tetonic analyzer---tells when an earthquake is going to erupt like when someone gets an answer correctly here--the liquid inside agitates and moves back and forth like a tsunami???????  Oooooooh, maybe too many antibiotics---I'm feeling muuuuuuuuuch better today.


----------



## sattie

A portable antenna???  Give me a few and I can start speaking drunk-enese!


----------



## expatgirl

several ideas come to mind:  tester for electrical voltage or wattage, whatever, or a temperature probe, or a fancy gauge for tire pressure?  Not 20 questions--but 3 questions if that's alright.


----------



## keltin

It can’t be a voltage or power (wattage) tester since there are not two probes. To test voltage, current, or power, you need two probes (positive and negative for flow). This thing seems to have a single input. A liquid tester such as breathalyzer, air pressure, fiber optics (single line for laser light)? This is interesting.
 
I could be a signal tester for a coax type cable if the center conductor was shielded from the grounding shield thus developing the two polarities in one single enclosure (case versus core).


----------



## jpmcgrew

It could be many things but why is it disquised as a pen?


----------



## expatgirl

keltin said:
			
		

> It can’t be a voltage or power (wattage) tester since there are not two probes. To test voltage, current, or power, you need two probes (positive and negative for flow). This thing seems to have a single input. A liquid tester such as breathalyzer, air pressure, fiber optics (single line for laser light)? This is interesting.
> 
> I could be a signal tester for a coax type cable if the center conductor was shielded from the grounding shield thus developing the two polarities in one single enclosure (case versus core).



Keltin,

I was sorta following you in your first paragraph because my DH does have an old voltage/current tester and I do recall that it had 2 wires coming off of it but your second paragraph totally lost me.  I hope that you're right---it sounded so good!


----------



## expatgirl

speaking of laser lights is this one of those devices that real estate agents use to measure the square footage of rooms, etc.?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Tire pressure guage???


----------



## expatgirl

Surely the cat with the watermelon on his head hasn't gone to bed already???  Where are you JeeKinz?


----------



## YT2095

logic probe?


----------



## expatgirl

as in ill.......?  Sorry, couldn't resist, maybe we will hear something soon.


----------



## YT2095

or a Continuity tester.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck has been the closest of all.


----------



## YT2095

a Mains tester, like those old terminal screwdrivers with the little neon bulb in the handle.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.  Keep chuggin' YT.


----------



## YT2095

Microscope pen,
UV pen for testing money fakes,
ph tester,
solder sucker,
USB pen,
Camera pen,
recorder pen,

maybe a pen that lets you write stuff on Paper!
(naah, that would be silly).


----------



## YT2095

oh and lets not forget the Document scanner pen.


----------



## Jeekinz

YT...lol....sometimes I'm high tech, and sometimes I'm not.

Come back in The Box, Mate.


----------



## YT2095

a pocket battery/bulb/fuse tester then?

I Live "outside the box" daily, I struggle to think Inside "the box".


----------



## Jeekinz

lol...nope.


----------



## YT2095

how about an AC field detector, like the sort you use before drilling a hole in wall to prevent an accident!


----------



## keltin

A punch-down or wire-wrap tool for a breakout panel?


----------



## Jeekinz

nada........


----------



## keltin

An invasvie Homosapien monitoring probe as used by the Gestenians from the Dalcarina Galaxy?


----------



## sattie

Battery powered night stick?  Like a mini cattle prod?


----------



## YT2095

how about one of those Diabetic needle pens that jab your finger for a drop of blood to test?


----------



## Jeekinz

What imaginations you all have. 

Buck was on the right track.


----------



## YT2095

Battery charge indicator?


----------



## keltin

Is it a SDI, HD, Pal, or NTSC test signal generator?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.

but YT's getting somewhere.


----------



## keltin

Capactior tester?


----------



## YT2095

I think we`ve already done the volt meter thing, is it for testing Car batts?


----------



## Jeekinz

Not car batteries.............


----------



## expatgirl

Y2 or any of you---please, I beg you for the mother of all creation to please think inside the box, listen to what your inner cat is telling you and guess what this "pen" is and  end this torture !!!


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it check fuses in the cars and trucks?


----------



## Jeekinz




----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Does it check fuses in the cars and trucks?


 
Nope, not a fuse checker.


----------



## Renee Attili

How about a timing tool. Checks or helps in adjusting of an auto's timing cable?


----------



## Renee Attili

Continuity Tester?


----------



## Renee Attili

A Microscope pen?


----------



## Jeekinz

none of the above......but you're getting warmer


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Stud finder??


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Lazer light?


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Doctors pen light to check pupil dilation??


----------



## keltin

A Ph tester or air pressure gauge?
 
A signal strength meter?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope to ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Renee Attili

*Pocket Grease Fitting/Joint Rejuvenator *


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL.........not that either.

Nice one though.


----------



## expatgirl

circuit tester?


----------



## Renee Attili

AC Voltage tester?


----------



## Jeekinz

close....but nope.


----------



## keltin

Audio Frequency tester?


----------



## expatgirl

is it an OHM meter?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope............nope


----------



## Renee Attili

Cable tester?


----------



## Renee Attili

How about a tester for your cars A/C unit? Check freon?


----------



## Jeekinz

HINT:
It checks a specific part to make sure a certain system is working properly.

(better hurry, I think Buck might walk away with this one)


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Cable tester?


 
Sort of


----------



## Renee Attili

Alternator tester? Test the electrical system of cars?


----------



## Renee Attili

Cylinoid tester?


----------



## Jeekinz

.......man, it's getting warm in here...........


----------



## keltin

Freon Tester for an AC unit???????


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...............


----------



## Renee Attili

Tester for spark plugs? tester for distributer?


----------



## Renee Attili

Compression tester?


----------



## Renee Attili

Tests the intake valves? Calibration tester? Octane tester?
(That's the extent of my automotive knowledge.LOL)


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Tester for spark plugs? tester for distributer?


 
I'll accept that. 

Holding the end where the clip is, you move the tip over spark plug wires to see if they are all firing properly. Theres a small orange light that flashes every time the spark plug fires.

Or, if you have a car that wont start, you can see if the ignition system at least works.

Good job!  Very persistant.


----------



## Renee Attili

WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!
I am glad that was it. I don't know anything else about cars!!! I think I hurt my brain.


----------



## Jeekinz

I bet.....lol


----------



## Renee Attili

I will post a picture as soon as I get back from this errand I have to run


----------



## Buck

Phooey!

I'll be out on the back porch sulking.


----------



## Jeekinz

Awe man, I thought you had it yeasterday.


----------



## sattie

Buck, I'll come and sulk with ya... I'll bring some brews!


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay, this is probably very easy for the great minds around here, but I think this is a pretty unique item.
What is this and what does it make?


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:
			
		

> Phooey!
> 
> I'll be out on the back porch sulking.


Do you need a good belly rub there fuzzy?


----------



## Jeekinz

Uncle Bob's pasta machine?


----------



## Renee Attili

LOL.......  
no


----------



## sattie

Ok, how old do I have to be to remember this?    

Below the toothed wheel, it that some sort of receptacle?


----------



## bethzaring

hmmmm, the lower wheel looks like the belt driven fly wheel off our old John Deere B .

At any rate, it looks like a belt driven unit.  So the belt turns the wheel that turns the small gear that turns the large gear. But what does the large gear do?


----------



## sattie

Does it make something we can touch, feel, hold?


----------



## Renee Attili

sattie said:
			
		

> Ok, how old do I have to be to remember this?
> 
> Below the toothed wheel, it that some sort of receptacle?


1. It is a older item
2.If you are speaking of what it is sitting on no that is just a rail road tie that we have it resting on.


----------



## Renee Attili

sattie said:
			
		

> Does it make something we can touch, feel, hold?


touch- yes
feel- yes
hold- messy but yes


----------



## bethzaring

does it have anything to do with water?


----------



## Renee Attili

Only when it is raining 
 (i crack myself up)


----------



## Buck

Thanks for the belly rub.  I feel much more like I do now than I did when I first came in here.

Is it a sorghum press?

sattie, pass me another beer please.


----------



## Renee Attili

That tummy rub must have done you good, you are definetly getting warm.


----------



## Buck

How about a cider press?


----------



## Renee Attili

It is a press but no not a cider.
Shall I rub your tummy some more?


----------



## Buck

Oooooooooooooohhh 

That feels good.

Thinking, thinking

How about sugar cane?


----------



## keltin

A corn press? (is there such a thing?)


----------



## Renee Attili

The magic of tummy rubbing......
That's it. My SO and i aquired this when my brother bought a vacant 10 acres. It is a early 1940 sugar cane press that was made to make syrup and liquor "squeezins" It is *heavy! *We had to have a box truck crane lift it and it almost snapped the arm of the lift! 
Good Job Buck. Let's see what you have up your paw.


----------



## Buck

keltin said:
			
		

> A corn press? (is there such a thing?)



Young feller,

Ain't you never heerd of corn squeezins?

Check with Uncle Bob.


----------



## Buck

Who are these guys?










I thought they'd both show up the same size.  Sorry.  No significance to size (ie, size doesn't matter).


----------



## gourmande

The top guy looks a bit like Nostradamus, but... 

I'm assuming there is some commonality - field of interest/work, family heritage, whatever - otherwise you wouldn't have posted 2 images.
 


G


----------



## Buck

Your assumption is correct.


----------



## expatgirl

The bottom guy looks like a portrait of Rembrandt as an older man so it's possible that the picture at the top is also a painter and he looks familiar not that I got the bottom one correct, too, but the brain cells are not firing very well this morning.


----------



## expatgirl

It just came to me---is the top picture "Galileo" and they both got into trouble with religious authorities?


----------



## Buck

Galileo...no.

There is a religious connection, though.

Keep guessing.


----------



## healthyfoodie

is the top one michelangelo?


----------



## expatgirl

Buck, is the bottom picture, Rembrandt?


----------



## sattie

I'm gonna have to give way to minds that be on Buck's pics.  This is def not a subject that I have much knowledge about.... but Buck, here is another brewski for you bud!!!  Cheers!


----------



## Buck

Thanks for the  brewski, sattie.  (hic).

All guesses to this point are nyet.

Keep on truckin'!

(you're gonna love it!)


----------



## bethzaring

bottom pic, Oliver Cromwell?


----------



## Buck

The management regrets to inform you that it is not old Ollie.

We appreciate your participation and encourage you to continue your interest in our venture.

As they say in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often."


----------



## YT2095

the Witchfinder general ( I dunno, it just popped into my head????)


----------



## Buck

YT2095 said:
			
		

> the Witchfinder general ( I dunno, it just popped into my head????)



Good grief!  It must be scary in there.


----------



## bethzaring

didn't think it was Ollie, he didn't look evil.

Is the little guy, Thomas Becket?

I would like to narrow it down to the correct century, is it the 17th cent?

Are these dudes British?


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Houston, New York. London, Glasgow or Rio.


----------



## Buck

Not old Tom.

One is 16th cent. French, the other 17th cent. British.


----------



## Buck

Hugh-Candoit said:
			
		

> Houston, New York. London, Glasgow or Rio.



Sorry, haven't a clue as to what you're talking about?????


----------



## bethzaring

Is the little dude, John Calvin?

and the big dude, Thomas Hobbes?


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Buck said:
			
		

> Sorry, haven't a clue as to what you're talking about?????


Must have been a post of something way back, sorry still trying to navigate the site.


----------



## Buck

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethzaring

yeah , give me a bit to rustle something up


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Is the small one John Cabot?


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job Beth!


----------



## bethzaring

Hugh-Candoit said:
			
		

> Must have been a post of something way back, sorry still trying to navigate the site.


 
no problem H/C, that is an easy mistake to make, especially on a thread like this one, being so long, keep trying to guess the current project


----------



## bethzaring

I will take;

location
name of building 
or
what of note happened here?
Why is it you never know how large the photo will be

and if no one instantly gets this, I may not be back until tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## phinz

That's the Vjemork Hydroelectrical Power Plant in Rjukan, Norway. The Germans wanted to use it to produce nuclear weapons because of its ability to produce heavy water. It was sabotaged by Allied (Norwegian commando) forces in Operation Gunnerside.


----------



## bethzaring

that would be correct phinz, you're up


----------



## phinz

What is this?


----------



## keltin

Looks like some kind of probe camera where you look into the big end and stick the small end (that holds the lens/camera) into something for a closer look?


----------



## expatgirl

if I told you what I really thought it looked like the site admins would kick me off so I don't have a clue but I will be sticking around to see what it is


----------



## YT2095

is it a Surgical laser?


----------



## phinz

keltin said:


> Looks like some kind of probe camera where you look into the big end and stick the small end (that holds the lens/camera) into something for a closer look?



That is what it is, but what is it for?


----------



## expatgirl

to analyze plumbing problems


----------



## YT2095

Joints, like Knees etc...


----------



## Jeekinz

Cylinder probe for engines?


----------



## keltin

For non-intrusively inspecting wildlife habitats such as beehives or animal dens?


----------



## keltin

Is it a borescope used to inspect gun barrels, or engines, or electronics??


----------



## phinz

Hahaha!!!  So far expat is the closest, but only if you look at it in a humorous way...


----------



## miniman

is it a medical piece of equipment - checking the lower part of the intestines?


----------



## expatgirl

does the laser zap hemorrhoids


----------



## expatgirl

or is it used to go down the espohagus


----------



## phinz

neither one


----------



## Jeekinz

Colon scope?

Sigmoidoscope?


----------



## sattie

Scope for examining the ear canal or sinus?


----------



## sattie

Is that what they use when they say "I'm gonna get my knee scoped"?


----------



## LT72884

its used for checking the men in a certain area known as his "Goods"


----------



## LT72884

ok "goods" is not specific enough. its almost like what they use to kill kidney stones with. right up the ol urethra and into the bladder and then they play star wars for a few minutes and blow the crap out of the stones


----------



## LT72884

expatgirl said:


> I'm SHOCKED to say the least , Katie E., that there actually is a "Big Rock Candy Mountain" (which we sang as kids--I thought that it was a made-up children's place)  that is located in Utah which I did not know was also known as the Beehive state. (thank you, Google,for my geography lesson) I thought it would be too cold for bees to be  there.  Even if this is NOT the right answer I've learned more of that part of the world.  So thanks, Barbara L.




LOL, beehive state means that we are industrious and always busy doing something. and yes its fetching cold here.


----------



## YT2095

is it for Blocked Drains?


----------



## BBQ Mikey

It appears to be for the Eustachian tube/inner ear.  I 2nd whoever said that.


----------



## sattie

LT72884 said:


> ok "goods" is not specific enough. its almost like what they use to kill kidney stones with. right up the ol urethra and into the bladder and then they play star wars for a few minutes and blow the crap out of the stones


 
OUCH... seems kinda big for that!!!!


----------



## LT72884

sattie said:


> OUCH... seems kinda big for that!!!!



You'd be surprised....... 

EDIT

Those doctors sometimes scare me..... luckily i have not had that done..


----------



## Buck

How about for inspecting nasal passages?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Is it something to do with male or female reproductive organs?


----------



## phinz

sattie said:


> Scope for examining the ear canal or sinus?



Yep. Weird Japanese Gadget


----------



## sattie

Ahhh... thank ya phinz!!!  Lemme see what I can come up with!!!


----------



## sattie

What is this gadget???


----------



## expatgirl

a hodgepodge??


----------



## Buck

It's a pattern knitting machine.


----------



## LT72884

a snow cone maker.... no no no no a water heater.


----------



## YT2095

an old Sock Maker.

here: Sock Knitting Machines


----------



## sattie

Welp... that was easy for you guys!!!  I knew it!  Take it away YT....


----------



## LT72884

it aint no sock maker, its a espresso machine..


----------



## LT72884

Do you guys know what this is...


----------



## YT2095

ok, this Looks simple (and it is), but What is it and how does it work?
I put the tape measure there for scale.


----------



## expatgirl

I'm confused---who's up?


----------



## LT72884

i dont know. all i know is a took a pic and i posted it. i can go after YT. or you can guess both at once. it will be a challenge.


----------



## YT2095

you didn`t guess the last pic correctly, so you`ll have to wait until you can, and THEN you`re up.
we must comply with the rules outlined in this thread at post 1, but if it`ll please you, it`s Dust on a Mainboard.
so I`m up 

so, what is it and How is it used?


----------



## Jeekinz

YT, that's one of my dumbells....j/k

I'm pretty sure it threads together.  If it's what I'm thinking of, I've seen them before but not sure what it's for.


----------



## YT2095

it does thread together yes 

I will tell you though, that until I actually saw one in Use, I had no idea what it was either, it just looked interesting so I took it.


----------



## LT72884

YT2095 said:


> you didn`t guess the last pic correctly, so you`ll have to wait until you can, and THEN you`re up.
> we must comply with the rules outlined in this thread at post 1, but if it`ll please you, it`s Dust on a Mainboard.
> so I`m up
> 
> so, what is it and How is it used?



LOL my bad. i should label my pics better. any way never read the first page to this thread. went straight to the last page.  ill keep playing tell i get it right. THEN ill post


----------



## Jeekinz

A book or page binder?


----------



## LT72884

is it used for carpentry.


----------



## sattie

I've seen them too.. but not sure what it is, I have to agree with Jeekinz guess.  To hold something together like a wood beam to another?


----------



## YT2095

Jeekinz is more or less spot on here:


Jeekinz said:


> A book or page binder?



a better idea is this: 






you can clearly see that there are different length sections that go through a single hole in the top of document papers according to how thick the stack is, this is a steel version as it`s 1940`s, I think they still do alu ones now in more specialised stationary shops.

Well done!.

You`re Up Jeekster


----------



## Jeekinz

You know, I've never seen one out of steel or with the different lengths.....cool.

Give me a sec to find something..........


----------



## Jeekinz

Aight, guys and gals, what are these?


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:


> I had no idea what it was either, it just looked interesting *so I took it*.


 
Is the local library trying to re-organize a 2" thick book now?


----------



## LT72884

there gels for lights


----------



## YT2095

color sleeves for plain color lights. hope ya didn`t pinch em from a Cop Car! 



I`ve had similar sleeves (longer) for entire fluorescent tubes too.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope......keep guessing.


----------



## YT2095

do you put tea candles in the middle of them?


----------



## LT72884

looks like they are made of nyl;on threads but i have no idea what they are.  do you place things on top of them


----------



## Uncle Bob

do they have a bottom in them?


----------



## Jeekinz

'No' to all of the above.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Slinkys??.............


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope, Uncle B.

Those things were fun though.


----------



## YT2095

so if they`re not filters to change the color of a light source, then are they perhaps heat shrink wrappers for something like a pipe?


----------



## Uncle Bob

metal or plastic


----------



## LT72884

it could be heat shrink but i have not seen translucent heat shrink, but i could be wrong. the only heat shrink i have seen is used for wiring. they are sleeves that possibly couple something together but what that something is i dont know.


----------



## LT72884

are they spacers or bushings of some sort


----------



## Jeekinz

no
plastic
no
no


----------



## LT72884

are they used in the film industry or construction


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both exact same size?


----------



## LT72884

do they fit inside of each other


----------



## Buck

Dictaphone  belts.


----------



## sattie

Are they sturdy or flimsy?


----------



## LT72884

some sort of record or music player accessory


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Dictaphone belts.


 
Sorry folks.  I was doing a little 'body & fender' on the DW's car.

For some reason, I knew Buck would get this one.

Good Job, Buddy.


----------



## Buck

Thanks Jeeks.

Here's a lovely for you.


----------



## miniman

It looks like the mouth parts of a slug or snail.


----------



## expatgirl

That's just what I've would have said, miniman or to be more precise a sea slug--be interesting to see if you're right


----------



## Jeekinz

Walrus skull?


----------



## YT2095

a poor attempt at Fingernail removal?


----------



## Uncle Bob

grasshopper mouth


----------



## LT72884

bitter beer face


----------



## sattie

Was it an animal of some sort?  The bottom part looks like it could be, but the top part almost looks man made.


----------



## YT2095

if it wasn`t for the black horn type things being so even, it looks like a slow motion capture of a small caliber bullet entering someones finger tip, and shattering it.


----------



## sattie

It looks like it has two rows of teeth, wow, very interesting this thing is!


----------



## LT72884

a finger puppet


----------



## Buck

Yes, it is a life form.

miniman is closest so far.


----------



## LT72884

just a random guess but is it a catipiller


----------



## Buck

Not a caterpiggle.


----------



## jeninga75

Is it microscopic and blown up in this picture?


----------



## Buck

No it's not microscopic.


----------



## jeninga75

Does it live in water?


----------



## Buck

Yes, it does live in water.


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a limpet?


----------



## Buck

Not a limpet.


----------



## keltin

Did it ever fight Godzilla??????


----------



## Katie H

keltin said:


> Did it ever fight Godzilla??????



Buck told me to tell you, "Yes, it did. And it won!"

Hey, you guys.  Even I don't know what it is.  Buck wouldn't tell me, so I can't even cheat.


----------



## jeninga75

Is it extinct? Or is it still around?


----------



## sattie

A leach?  Or leech?


----------



## Buck

Oh yes, it's still very much with us.

It's not a leech.

Hint: slime.


----------



## sattie

Is it a type of snail?  All I can think of that lives in water and has slime is a Trumpet Snail or some other variety of water dwelling snail.  There is another type of water snail, but I can't think of the name, I just know my tanks are occupied by tons of trumpet snails at the moment.  Some kind of eel maybe?


----------



## jeninga75

is it a nudibranch?


----------



## Buck

Not a nudibranch.

It is a type of fish and it is a master of slime.

(how'd you like to have that said about you?)


----------



## sattie

Hagfish?????


----------



## Katie H

Congrats, Sattie!

Buck says, "Described by some as the most disgusting thing in the sea."

Post a good one.


----------



## sattie

What is this?


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a presser foot for a sewing machine.


----------



## sattie

Geeze-louise!!!!  Ok Katie... take it away!  I really thought I had a doozie there!  **walks off in a huff**


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, Sattie.  I've been sewing most of my life and have all manner of different feet for my machines.  Yes, I said machines, plural.  I also collect sewing machines.

Your picture looks like the presser foot is from an industrial machine of some sort, perhaps to sew leather.

Oh, well.  Sorry your run didn't last very long.

Okay, maybe I can last a little longer.

Here's my picture all.  What are these:


----------



## jeninga75

Looks like those fancy gold and silver pens that cost hundreds of dollars taken apart


----------



## Katie H

Nope.  Not disassembled pens.


----------



## sattie

It's ok Katie... just starting to realize how crafty one must be to stump you folks!!!

Ok, are these all the same pieces but different sizes?  I want to say etching bits.  Or do they all come together to make one item?


----------



## Katie H

Yes, different sizes.  No, not etching tools.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A tool of somekind......


----------



## Buck

Are they assembled in different configurations to control the way a machine manufactures something?  Kind of like a pattern chain on a loom.


----------



## gourmande

the shafts, adapters and "points" for an inking or marking device of some sort? 


G


----------



## Katie H

Nothing to do with looms or marking or inking.  Keep goin', y'all.


----------



## gourmande

Hmmmmm..... Do/can ALL the parts shown fit together as one unit or are we looking at interchangeable parts only? 

AND do/can the longer shafts fit together or does each one fit specific nibs/points/whatchamacallits that are strewn about ? 


G


----------



## Katie H

No, they don't fit together as a single unit.  Some may be used together, while others don't.


----------



## expatgirl

do they have anything to do with grinding or drilling?


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, nothing to do with grinding or drilling.


----------



## gourmande

Early (as in OLD) telescope with various components (lenses, scopes, filters, et al)? 


G


----------



## Katie H

Nothing, nada, zippey do-dah about telescopes.


----------



## phinz

One of the pieces looks like the crown from a watch.


----------



## Katie H

Nope, sowwy.  Nothing to do with watches.


----------



## sattie

Are they weights?  Do they measure something????


----------



## sattie

I have a dremmel tool that has a lot of weird looking pieces like this.  Do they fit a tool of some sort?


----------



## Katie H

They are not weights and are not a measuring device and they are not Dremel attachments.


----------



## sattie

Do they help to 'set' something?  (I'm not sure what at this point... LOL)  Like the timing of something, or the spacing of something.

A gun cleaner?  I'm reaching here....


----------



## LT72884

parts to a soldering iron to solder electronic parts.


----------



## gourmande

Katie E said:


> Nothing to do with...marking or inking...


 
So not airbrush parts either huh?


G


----------



## YT2095

anything to do with Injection molding?


----------



## expatgirl

uh, oh,  I fear an attack of xenoglossia here for myself---  Just kidding, YT2095!!!  Hope that you are are on the right track......


----------



## Jeekinz

Parts to a lock?


----------



## YT2095

expatgirl said:


> uh, oh,  I fear an attack of xenoglossia here for myself---  Just kidding, YT2095!!!  Hope that you are are on the right track......



don`t worry, I get that all the time myself too, I blame The Voices!


----------



## Katie H

Nothing to do with timing, nothing to do with soldering, or injection molding.  Jeekins is getting warmer.


----------



## Jeekinz

Pieces to a safe?


----------



## sattie

Is it to pick a lock, locksmith tools?


----------



## Buck

Parts from the mechanism of a bank vault door.


----------



## Katie H

I would only have to guess myself about the safe and bank vault questions, but I guess it's possible that these could be part of them.  Definitely, no, not tools to pick a lock.

Keep thinkin', y'all.  You're all getting warmer.


----------



## Jeekinz

Jeekinz said:


> Parts to a lock?


 
........I meant the internals, Tumbler Pins?


----------



## Buck

I think Jeekins just got it.  I found this on Google:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## sattie

Yay Jeeks!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Jeekinz said:


> ........I meant the internals, Tumbler Pins?



Yep, Jeekins.  They're lock tumblers.  Congratulations!  Your turn.


----------



## expatgirl

Congratulations, Jeenks!  Look forward to your picture--be kind and make it easy!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Here ya go.  Hurry, bephore phinz phindz it.


----------



## sattie

Are those grave stones beneath it??


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like it.


----------



## expatgirl

The birth of creation?  Everlasting life......


----------



## LT72884

going through the veil from life to death. when old becomes new and aged becomes young.


----------



## Jeekinz

??????????????


----------



## LT72884

???????????????? were those for me???

its a dude swimming through a mushroom cloud.


----------



## expatgirl

I guess that's a no, Alex???


----------



## Jeekinz

Keep guessing...........


----------



## LT72884

are they even part of the same statue or is it a optical illusion. one of them is really in front of the other and they are like many feet apart.


----------



## jeninga75

Is it in the US?


----------



## Jeekinz

No 20 questions.


----------



## LT72884

i know what it is.. its a statue


----------



## sattie

What's up Jeeks?  We need CLUES!!!!!  I searched for a good part of the day yesterday trying to figure out what this thing is and where it is at and have not even come close!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Is it on some famous or well-known person's gravesite?


----------



## Jeekinz

Sattie - ok, ok...It's not in North or South America, or Austrailia.

Expatgirl - Famous?...no   Well Known?....sorta


----------



## Jeekinz

Expat, what city are you in?


----------



## Jeekinz

1986......................


----------



## Renee Attili

Well I guess those are your hints Jeekinz. Let see 1986........
Does it have anything to do with the end of Aparthied?
The Rebirth of Freedom?


----------



## jeninga75

It's the monument for Chernobyl.


----------



## expatgirl

Jeekinz said:


> Expat, what city are you in?




Astana, Kazakhstana---coldest capital in the world!!  I'm getting up in the mornings when y'all are having supper at night.


----------



## expatgirl

J----I'm still confused---is it a monument at a gravesite or is it on a grave?


----------



## Katie H

Yo, expat.  All you have to do is to Google "Chernobyl monument" and click on "images."  Ta, da!  It's there.


----------



## sattie

Thanks Jeekinz!!!  Obviously was not going to help my odds in guessing what it was.  Congrats jeninga!!!

I'm amazed at this monument... It makes sense now.


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Yo, expat.  All you have to do is to Google "Chernobyl monument" and click on "images."  Ta, da!  It's there.


   I did but that's not the monument that was shown---some sort of interconnecting rings were behind the people in the picture.  I guess I should have continued to look at all the sites.


----------



## jeninga75

Yay, go me 

Ok, next pic.


----------



## expatgirl

well, it looks part kangaroo and part mouse---how about kangaroo mouse?


----------



## expatgirl

how about a bandicoot?  I looked up kangaroo mouse and don't really think it's that..........


----------



## expatgirl

I looked up bandicoot---how about a rabbit-eared bandicoot?  I can't get my computer to download the site's pictures so I'm taking a wild guess here just based on the name.  Cute little critter, by the way.


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know what is happening--I saw my posting of "rabbit-eared" bandicoot  on DC and it's disappeared.  I finally downloaded some pictures and it shows "bilby" as another name for the same animal.  Hope that this makes it.


----------



## Jeekinz

Here's the link to the monument:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Evstafiev-chernobyl_tragedy_monument.jpg


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks for the link, Jeekinz!


----------



## jeninga75

expatgirl said:


> I don't know what is happening--I saw my posting of "rabbit-eared" bandicoot on DC and it's disappeared. I finally downloaded some pictures and it shows "bilby" as another name for the same animal. Hope that this makes it.


 

It is indeed a Bilby!  I want one, hehe he's cute


----------



## expatgirl

Boy, Jeninga, you remind me of my daughter.  We had "sugar gliders" in our house for 3 years so when I looked up "kangaroo mouse or rat" and realized it wasn't that, a lightbulb went off and I thought---maybe, this is a marsupial  and not a rodent instead and you know the rest. We also had a  prairie dog as a resident thanks to her.


----------



## expatgirl

Will post a picture soon by tomorrow.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## expatgirl

What is this a picture of and where is it located?



">


----------



## expatgirl

BTW---I may be computer challenged but this picture is not upside down.


----------



## Jeekinz

Medusa pillar at the Basilica Cistern?  Istanbul


----------



## TATTRAT

I am with Jeekinz. Done that way to drown the Pagen gods/goddesses.


----------



## healthyfoodie

Jeekinz said:


> Medusa pillar at the Basilica Cistern? Istanbul


 
woot!  you're good!


----------



## expatgirl

Way to go, Jeekz!!!!!!!  Didn't think it would be that easy but I underestimate our DC detectives.


----------



## Jeekinz

Google is my friend.

Give me a bit.............


----------



## expatgirl

mine, too, Jeenks.....I may have a guess but I always follow it up with Google---where oh where were computers and Google when I had term papers every semester of college??????


----------



## Jeekinz

ok folks, what the heck is this thing?!


----------



## miniman

Artificial teat for feeding calves or lambs


----------



## miniman

A guard for protecting damaged teats during milking.


----------



## Buck

A specimen holder for a testing device.


----------



## sattie

Does it slide on to something?


----------



## Jeekinz

'teat' - lol

keep guessing folks.


----------



## Buck

A mold for something.


----------



## YT2095

well if ya don`t shove it on the end of a trumpet, is a Duck Call device?


----------



## TATTRAT

my prosthetic nipple?


----------



## jeninga75

I'm not sure I want to know what that thing is...


----------



## expatgirl

is it a funnel of some sort?  No, wonder you've been gone for a few days............


----------



## Jeekinz

expatgirl said:


> No, wonder you've been gone for a few days............


 
LOL

Sorry...yard work calls.....

keep those guesses coming!


----------



## sattie

I can't even come up with a decent guess for this thing.... a slobber tray? 

A thing to milk venom from a snake?

Whattttttt izzzzzit????


----------



## YT2095

is it the head for an Otoscope or Rhinoscope?


----------



## expatgirl

er............it's not one of those things that they send the men into restrooms with  Playboys to uh....  you know.....give er... samples...you know what I mean...... at those fertility clinics  or donor clinics  it is?  I see other wild answers here so I thought that this one would be just as good as any other shot in the dark


----------



## miniman

Wild guess. One of those things ladies use when they need the toilet while in a car and can't get out!!!


----------



## YT2095

is it a Filter lid, like for a kettle or water jug?

the other idea I had, is it an in-ear sizer for hearing aids, like you have Ring sizers etc...


----------



## expatgirl

miniman said:


> Wild guess. One of those things ladies use when they need the toilet while in a car and can't get out!!!




Good guess, miniman---in the US my daddy made us use a big old coffee can as he had 3 girls in the back seat of the car when we travelled long distances--we learned to be quite dexterous I might add


----------



## Jeekinz

Keeeep guessing............


BWAAA hahahahaha


----------



## LT72884

I saw one of those things once on the Howard stern show. Happened to be that Carmen Electra was the special guest of honor.


----------



## TATTRAT

is it an adhesive back, stick on the wall, mitt holder or something?


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope..................


----------



## LT72884

Is it a bed pan?? Is it used to iron your clothes on?? Is it used to smooth out something??


----------



## Jeekinz

Keep guessing, but get your minds out of the gutter. -lol


----------



## jeninga75

Is it used in the medical field/industry? or is it not time for hints yet ...


----------



## Buck

It's an Eames inkwell.


----------



## Jeekinz

Sorry...keep guessing.


(let me know when the White Flag is up)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sattie

As I was 'chewed out' once before for even thinking I offered something to hard for this group to guess..... we will NEVER give up!!!!  I think it was Buck that gave me the tounge lashing!!!  LOL!


----------



## keltin

It looks like some kind of mold or special measuring device. Is that a hole in the side……perhaps a special venting hole for when the poured mixture reaches certain level or designed to separate two liquids. Not 20 questions here, but is that a hole in the side (I think it is time for a hint)?


----------



## Jeekinz

Nice to see you've joined us, Keltin.







No one has even come close.


----------



## Katie H

Tanks for nuttin', honey.  You might want to watch over your shoulder for your soul.  Come on.  Give us some clue.


----------



## expatgirl

War whoooooooops  are sounding and drums are beating---J---------we natives get restless and white flag  starting to look nice over cat with watermelon helmet's grave---need hints  Pretty please?


----------



## healthyfoodie

i've been looking at this for days and can't even come up with a reasonable guess. i'd like to see another view of it - is it hollow inside or is it solid?  hard to tell how big it is, up until now i'm assuming that it's about 4 to 6 inches in diameter?  boy does this have me stumped.


----------



## Katie H

Yep, foodie, you and the rest of the universe.


----------



## TATTRAT

C'mon, Katie. I know you can get it out of him, just PM me the answer, lol.


----------



## Jeekinz

You guys crack me up!


----------



## TATTRAT

Some sort of artsy flower vase?


----------



## sattie

Is that the orientation of the foreign object?  Is that how it would sit on the table or what not?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, sorry Tatt.


----------



## Jeekinz

sattie said:


> Is that the orientation of the foreign object?


 
Yes...............


----------



## LT72884

it goes down your throat.. a snow shaver, a pen holder... is it legal to have in the US or do i need to call the feds....


----------



## Jeekinz

no....no....no....yes, it's legal - lol


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it larger than we think? Hmmmmm. Is it maybe actually a chair or special kind of stool?


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> Is it larger than we think? Hmmmmm. Is it maybe actually a chair or special kind of stool?


 

Good Job, Renee!


----------



## Renee Attili

Wow I'm Shocked!!!! Okay let me find something and get back to you.


----------



## LT72884

BULL. its a toilet. LOL. think if that was wet and you slipped while sitting down. you would get folded up right inside of that. talk bout a bad day


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay try this. What is it and who made it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it include a magnet?


----------



## keltin

Looks like a microphone.


----------



## Renee Attili

Yes it does  Uncle Bob. 
no Keltin.


----------



## LT72884

its the dudes who found out about electromagnetism. dont remember there names but they helped with E=MC^2.  either that or its a tuning fork and it produces harmonic frequencies which come out the round end..


----------



## keltin

It's a telephone.


----------



## keltin

By Graham Bell...


----------



## Renee Attili

LT72884 said:


> its the dudes who found out about electromagnetism. dont remember there names but they helped with E=MC^2. either that or its a tuning fork and it produces harmonic frequencies which come out the round end..


Not to my knowledge. It is only 1 person given credit to this device.


----------



## Renee Attili

keltin said:


> By Graham Bell...


I knew you guys would probably get this quickly. Good job Keltin
It is actually a Large Box telephone.


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> I knew you guys would probably get this quickly. Good job Keltin
> It is actually a Large Box telephone.


 
All right, I got one! Give me a bit and I'll post something.


----------



## Jeekinz

WOW, 20 minutes.


----------



## keltin

Ok guys, what is this?


----------



## TATTRAT

part of a hinge for a laptop screen?


----------



## keltin

Nope, not a hinge of any kind.


----------



## YT2095

anything to do with Printing machinery?


----------



## keltin

Nope, not printing.


----------



## LT72884

OH OH OH, i know what it is...... LEGOS


----------



## keltin

Nope, not Legos.


----------



## LT72884

its a metal alloy of some sort. does it go to a vacuum cleaner


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> its a metal alloy of some sort. does it go to a vacuum cleaner


 
Nope, it's not metal. Nothing to do with a vacuum cleaner either.


----------



## Renee Attili

part of a bracket or a hanger of some sort?


----------



## Jeekinz

Tailight cover or guard?


----------



## keltin

Not a bracket or hanger.

But it does have something to do with light.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Made of plasitc?


----------



## keltin

Yep, it is made of plastic.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A platic cover that goes over light switches...Yes??


----------



## keltin

Nope, it's not a protective device.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Are we looking at the front, or the rear of the object??


----------



## keltin

This is a front view.


----------



## LT72884

anything to do with computer networking such as fiber optics


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> anything to do with computer networking such as fiber optics


 
You're getting very warm!


----------



## Buck

Is it a bezel that fits around lighted buttons?


----------



## keltin

No, not a bezel.


----------



## Buck

Is it a fiber optic coupler?


----------



## keltin

No, not a fiber optic coupler. But it works on the same principle as an optical fiber.


----------



## Buck

It's the assembly in the hinge area of a laptop that contains the indicator lights telling you when the hard drive is working, etc.


----------



## keltin

Nope, it's a bit simpler than that.


----------



## Buck

The four little rectangular things across the top are the "light pipes", yes?


----------



## keltin

Absolutely right. The whole thing is a set of light pipes. This one has four positions, but light pipes come in all shapes, sizes, and positions. Good job!


----------



## Buck

Does that mean (dare I say it?)  I.......................won?


----------



## keltin

Yep....everyone, Buck wins (at least here in this thread anyway)!!!


----------



## Buck

I can hear trumpets sounding from the sky!

By the way, keltin, what the heck is that thing anyway?
What is it used in?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> I can hear trumpets sounding from the sky!
> 
> By the way, keltin, what the heck is that thing anyway?
> What is it used in?


 
It mounts over surface mount (SMT) LEDs (Light Emitting Diodes) on a PCB (Printed Circuit Board). Surface mount LEDS are really small and require little space and they shine straight up. The light pipe fits over the LED and carries the light to a front panel where you can see it. 

Here is a variety of them lit up.

Here is an application where they are covered (as they should be) to shield them from ambient light and truly focus the light to the very tip of the pipe so that you have an LED indicator on the front panel of your device. 

Light Pipes are used in just about any electronic device where an LED indicator is needed and space on the PCB is an issue. Here's a pic of a series of smaller pipes on a unit. You can see the small white SMT LED under the pipe, and the pipe leads out through the face plate.


----------



## Jeekinz

Oh....For Pete's Sake.


----------



## Buck

keltin, thank you.

Jeekins, go to your room.

Okay campers, what's this?


----------



## expatgirl

ghost soap?  "soul" food?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck, are you for real?

That's diet tofu.


----------



## Buck




----------



## jeninga75

It's aerogel.


----------



## Buck

Boy, that one sure had staying power!

Good work jeninga.  You're up.


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, thanks.  <3 Space and Astronomy.  I have to run out for about an hour so I'll try and think of something for when I get home.


----------



## sattie

Buck said:


> Boy, that one sure had staying power!
> 
> Good work jeninga. You're up.


 
It stinks when that happens huh?  It takes you sooooo long to finally nab a win and then it is so shortly lived!


----------



## jeninga75

K, here we go. Where am I and what am I called?


----------



## keltin

Is that the Bridge of Lions in St. Augustine Florida?


----------



## jeninga75

Yup lol, I'm not good at finding anything hard


----------



## keltin

Ok, this one isn't too hard. What kind of device is this?


----------



## keltin

jeninga75 said:


> Yup lol, I'm not good at finding anything hard


 
You do fine! I just happen to be from Mobile and grew up traveling back and forth from Mobile to Florida! Spring breaks and vacations....what a blast!


----------



## Katie H

keltin said:


> Ok, this one isn't too hard. What kind of device is this?
> 
> View attachment 2989



Buck says for me to tell you it's one of those chipmunk choppers.  It's used in buffet-style restaurants so you can have freshly chopped chipmunk, rather than the old sit-in-the-steam table stuff.


----------



## keltin

LOL! 

Tell Buck this particular model could probably do chipmunks…..but it is more suited to opossums or a chupacabra.


----------



## expatgirl

Is it an induction cooker?  I looked up "chupacabra" and Buck's chopped chipmunks sounds far more appetizing!


----------



## keltin

No, it's not an induction cooker. It is an oven.......but what kind, what is special here.


----------



## LT72884

the convection part is at top but yet the food is on the outside underneath it. so some how the heat has to get to the food. OR its one of those space ovens. you put the food pills down and 10 seconds later you have a full meal. Like in the movie Fifth Element

EDIT
 it slides up and down to cover and uncover the food.


----------



## keltin

You're getting warm LT.


----------



## LT72884

Siemens lift matic

EDIT
It uses the law of physx. heat rises so it lowers food so the heat stays at the top. at most you lose 15*


----------



## keltin

Actually, it’s a BOSCH Liftmatic, but you’re right, it is a liftmatic oven!

The top of the unit mounts to a wall or ceiling, and the bottom or floor of the unit lowers down to the counter. You load it with food and then press a button and it rises back up and cooks. The floor is glass and ceramic and can be cooked on directly as well. Neat.

Good job, you’re up!


----------



## LT72884

ok one quick thing though. what do i use to host the image. image shak never works for me.

EDIT

Sweet thanx. i have been waiting to play this game.


----------



## keltin

If you’ve got the image on your PC, you can upload it as an attachment. You can also try http://tinypic.com for hosting or http://www.imagehosting.com/. I use imagehosting.com all the time.


----------



## LT72884

Ok ill see if this attachment thing works. 

ok here goes

What is this a pic of ?>?>>?


----------



## keltin

Looks like corroded bolts.


----------



## sattie

Looks like something I saw on some special about Louisianna and the dam... some sort of magnetic thing that draws something to it to keep it from rusting... I'm sure I am way off base here.


----------



## sattie

Ok... the jpg is called computer parts?


----------



## LT72884

no. no and no. this one is an interesting one.

EDIT

the name is misleading becasue i hate meta tags in websites that tell you the name of the images. so i miss label everything on my pc. it has nothing to do with a computer.


----------



## keltin

sattie said:


> Ok... the jpg is called computer parts?


 
Whoops, I should have warned LT to change the name of the pic when using the attachment option! 

Still, it's not much help here........


----------



## keltin

Is it a magnified microscopic type shot of something?


----------



## LT72884

LOL Dont worry keltin. i thought of it at the last minute before i posted it so i changed it from the original to the "computer parts" label. something i learned in web design class. Always mis label your images... Yes it is a magnified shot and i did use a digital microscope to capture this.


----------



## YT2095

it Looks like corroded Lead metal.


----------



## LT72884

nope its not lead. lead is to soft for the function of these bad boys


----------



## YT2095

some sort of Gripper to provide traction?


----------



## LT72884

Nope. No traction from these dudes. 

but i can see how they would look like they could provide traction. kinda like snow tires


----------



## keltin

Some kind of shredding or sawing device?


----------



## LT72884

nope not a shredder


----------



## miniman

Is it the, I think zinc, compnents you put on steel objects which prevent the steel being corrroded by eletrolysis?


----------



## LT72884

nope. no zinc that i no off


----------



## YT2095

a blue gray metal with a white salt, that has to be hard.....

Titanium (even though Ti(III) and Ti(IIII) salts are colored, other`s are not.

Tungsten and Tantalum, also have white salts, the platinoids..... I`ll leave till later


----------



## LT72884

nope. ok here is a clue. its not the metal or material im looking for. its what the object is


----------



## sattie

Is it a microscopic view of something you would find in a kitchen?  Like silverware or a skillet?  If you got it under a microscope, then it has to be pretty small right?


----------



## keltin

A heating element of some kind?


----------



## Buck

Data pits on a CD or DVD.


----------



## LT72884

Keltin is getting warm


----------



## sattie

Heating element on a stove?  Perhaps a burner grate for a gas stove?


----------



## LT72884

nope not a stove. oh by the way im off of work so it might be a long time before i can post again. ill try to check it at home but i have school tonight so ill see what i can pull..


----------



## YT2095

inside of a water boiler.


----------



## LT72884

YAY!!! school was tight. YT, its not inside of a water heater/boiler. they are heating elements but they dont use any type of flame.


----------



## keltin

A wave solder or solder pit or solder smelting device


----------



## LT72884

nope not a smelting device. they are igniter's/heating elements for something


----------



## Renee Attili

A disposable lighter?


----------



## LT72884

not a lighter thats disposable. not lighter either, well not that kind of lighter any way


----------



## sattie

Is it one of those gadgets to spark a flame torch?


----------



## LT72884

nope not a torch starter. Keltin so far is closest with being an igniter and heating element.


----------



## YT2095

how about a Glo-Plug for an engine?


----------



## keltin

a spark gap igniter for a furnace?


----------



## Jeekinz

How about for a kiln?


----------



## LT72884

YT2095 said:


> how about a Glo-Plug for an engine?



BINGO. its a glow plug for this bad boy at my job.
its 40 feet in length and the tires are 9 feet high

EDIT
here we have the tires bigger than the pic because of the copper mine we have. the tires in the pic are almost 8 feet


----------



## Jeekinz

.


----------



## YT2095

hey Jeeks, what can I say dude, when yer good, yer GOOOOOD! 

now gimma bit I gotsta find summat suitably evil to picturise


----------



## Jeekinz

YT,

Judging by the most recent events.......and the PM I sent.....""


----------



## YT2095

I follow ya bro 

but WHAT is This used for???


----------



## LT72884

it holds something special, like a lock picking set


----------



## YT2095

Nada  keep going...


----------



## keltin

A prayer rug or mat?


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a knitting needle roll/holder.  It unties and unrolls and the needles are inserted into long pockets inside.

Or it could be a similar holder to keep jewelry when traveling.


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> A prayer rug or mat?


 
My...ahem.......one-sidedness would have never though of that!


----------



## miniman

Along the same lines as Katie, but rather a kitchen knife bundle.


----------



## Jeekinz

Folks!...this is YT we're talking about here.

........it's probobly along the lines of an invisible cloak or something.


----------



## LT72884

oh so he found my cloak of darkness for my level 10 elf fighter in D and D huh. i have been looking for that FOREVER!!!! Stupid pixies took it off of me back while walking through the haunted woods.!!!! LOLOLOL jk


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Folks!...this is YT we're talking about here.
> 
> ........it's probobly along the lines of an invisible cloak or something.


 

LOL! 

You're probably right!

It's a first responder high-energy nuclear suppression blanket!


----------



## Jeekinz

A flak jacket for a cat?


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> A flak jacket for a cat?


 
Good idea, and it goes with your melon helmet!


----------



## Jeekinz

Wrong color though..........


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:


> Wrong color though..........




Jeekins, YT is now in control of this thread.  Out of respect you should say "colour."


----------



## Jeekinz

Oh, buggers....


----------



## Buck

I have a set of wood turning tools that rolls up like that.

Given that it's YT we're dealing with here, I would guess that it''s a set of surgical instruments in case he has to do some on-the-spot repairs to some poor bloke who's had a sudden aneurism or something.

Or perhaps it's a set of hydrometers in case he gets a sudden overpowering urge to check the specific gravity of his beer.


----------



## Buck

How about a set of dissecting instruments?


----------



## YT2095

it is indeed a medical students surgical instruments kit used in dissections.







nice work Buck!


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay Buck, you are starting to think like YT. That's a little scary.


----------



## Buck

Thank you thank you thank you.

A photo is forthcoming.

Or possibly fifthcoming.


----------



## Buck

What's this happy guy's name?


----------



## Katie H

I don't know what his name is but he looks like he could use a tissue and a funny joke.


----------



## Renee Attili

His full name is I.B. Dead Chicken but his friends just call him Dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it live in water? Salt or Fresh...


----------



## Buck

He's a salt water resident.


----------



## Renee Attili

Albino Catfish?


----------



## jeninga75

That's Mr. Blobby the Fathead fish


----------



## Buck

jeninga75 said:


> That's Mr. Blobby the Fathead fish




You're almost there.


----------



## jeninga75

What else is there?  

Fathead sculpin, genus Psychrolutes


----------



## Buck

Nothing.

I knew it as a "blobfish" and was thinking maybe your use of the term "blob" was purely coincidental.  

Google proves you were right all the time.

Good work.  You're up.


----------



## YT2095

darn, I was gunnna say my EX!


----------



## jeninga75

Yay lol! You had me completely and utterly confused  I was like what more could he possibly want!

Ok, here goes... another location. What is this place?


----------



## YT2095

I dunno, it`s really hard to say, and I`de love to help you, but a Postcode or even a Country would be helpful if you know?


----------



## Buck

Singing tower, Lake Wales, Florida.


----------



## jeninga75

Well... I don't know it as Singing Tower, but you got the location so I guess you got it


----------



## Buck

This is the link I found on Google:

Google Image Result for http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/FIP/FL-00643-C~Flamingos-Singing-Tower-Lake-Wales-Florida-Posters.jpg


----------



## Buck

What's unique about this place?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Unique about where it is, or what it is?


----------



## Buck

Uncle Bob said:


> Unique about where it is, or what it is?




Actually, there's a thing here that doesn't exist anywhere else in the world.  What's unique is what it is.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Black marble steps?


----------



## jeninga75

Buck said:


> This is the link I found on Google:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://imagecache2.allposters.com/i...-Singing-Tower-Lake-Wales-Florida-Posters.jpg


 

Lol at the flamingos... typical Fl.   Bok Tower is what I know it as.  I need to stop posting Fl. pictures lol.


----------



## Katie H

Hey, jen.  When I looked at your photo, I said to myself, "I know that place."

Well, I've been there, only once, but it was 44 years ago.  Now it's crystal clear.


----------



## expatgirl

So, Buck.  I assume that whatever it is those must be viewing steps.  Is is something that lives in the water?  Or is it manmade?


----------



## Buck

Yes, it is man-made.


----------



## David Cottrell

Amsterdam, but I don't have a picture to put up - someone else go for it!


----------



## Buck

Nope,  not  Amsterdam.


----------



## Buck

Uncle Bob said:


> Black marble steps?



Nope nope nopers.


----------



## expatgirl

Buck,  is  it some  sort of memorial---in other words, is it built in place (stationary) or is something docked  off the coast?  I apologize if I sound like I'm playing 20 questions.


----------



## YT2095

it`s the Sea Organ in Croatia, it plays music with different wave velocities and volume.


----------



## YT2095

ok, just to keep the ball in the air, I know the answer is correct so I`ll post the next picture anyway as I have to go in a few mins and won`t be back for another 18 hours!

What is This?


----------



## Buck

Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding!!!!!!!!!!!

YT has won the prize!

Nice work.  You're up.


----------



## Buck

It looks like one of those devices older folks wear around their neck that they can push a button to summon help if they've fallen down and can't get up.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A sensor of some type?


----------



## healthyfoodie

a switch of some sort?


----------



## expatgirl

air freshener???


----------



## YT2095

well I got up a bit earlier than I thought and have an hour before I go to College, so I`m here to tell you, it`s Non of the above


----------



## Jeekinz

Outlet tester......moisture meter........one of those things that poke your finger to get a blood sample..........a magnet or metal tester........


----------



## Jeekinz

a pill box.......pencil sharpener.........staple remover........some sort of scraper......measuring device........temp sensor.......aqir quality sensor....reading/map light


----------



## LT72884

it scares the mice and bugs away with high pitched frequencies.


----------



## Buck

It communicates with the Mother Ship orbiting the earth telling them to send down the pod to pick you up.


----------



## Buck

A key to open an electronic lock.


----------



## LT72884

turns on a tv with high pitched frequencies........ does it have anything to do with high pitched frequencies...???


----------



## YT2095

it makes no sound high or low pitched, it`s also non of the Above >


----------



## LT72884

ok cool. ummm it creates heat and does something with the heat created.


----------



## jeninga75

Any chance for a picture of the underside?


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of container?


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it project a laser beam to create a straight line kind of like a laser level?


----------



## YT2095

there`s really nothing to see on the underside, it`s quite plain.
I`ll give you a Hint though, it does "Project" something, but it`s not a laser beam.


----------



## torenium

Is it a button for a wireless doorbell/chime?


----------



## YT2095

it`s a good idea, but no, it`s not that.


----------



## LT72884

its a high tech security feature that projects poison darts into people or things.. its 007 gadget


----------



## YT2095

no, that`s an entirely different gadget (remind me not to take a pic of that for this game).


----------



## LT72884

LOL, ok i will. does it project IR to scan something


----------



## YT2095

Soooo many Questions!!!!!!!

ok last hint now and no more questions, Yes it does give off IR (and has also been modified to do UV as well although the device looks the same cosmetically anyway)


----------



## LT72884

scans purified water to see if there is any impurities in it


----------



## YT2095

no, that`s not it`s function, but that is Device I have access to, keep trying


----------



## Jeekinz

Remote control relay?


----------



## Jeekinz

Flash transmitter?


----------



## LT72884

it projects IR or UV to scan distances such as how far an object is.. used for biometric security or used to scan your eyes or finger prints


----------



## YT2095

ok, Forget I even mentioned the UV side (I was being Over Honest again).
Jeeks is Closest so far.


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:


> ok, Forget I even mentioned the UV side (I was being Over Honest again).
> Jeeks is Closest so far.


 
With which guess, Mate?


----------



## YT2095

well I DID say this a few posts ago:


YT2095 said:


> Soooo many Questions!!!!!!!
> 
> ok last hint now and no more questions, Yes it does give off IR



I`ll say it`s a Combo of the 2 you made, anymore and I may as well just tell ya


----------



## Jeekinz

ok, so I pretty much know what it does, but have no idea as to what the application is.

It accepts a remote signal than transmits it to the same or different location. Possibly converting it to a different format at the time.


----------



## YT2095

nope, it`s not a relay / repeater hub.


----------



## LT72884

It uses IR to read film


----------



## YT2095

naah, not even close.


----------



## YT2095

here, for the person that wanted to see the back:







and maybe a better shot of the front?


----------



## Jeekinz

Infared key of somesort?


----------



## YT2095

no, not really.


----------



## LT72884

OHHHH i know what it is. it scans for alien activity or its a proximity mine. LOL jk

is it used to test chemicals of some sort


----------



## YT2095

nope, nothing at all to do with Testing Chems.


----------



## LT72884

DANG IT this bites.

it goes in the fridge


----------



## Jeekinz

Where the heck is Renee!?!?

Buck should be strolling in about 3pm est.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it the remote power switch for something?


----------



## YT2095

it Wields Power yes and you can switch it on and off, NO MORE HINTS! :P


----------



## Jeekinz

Dang, Bro....take a Midol.

lol


----------



## miniman

Following LT's line of thought, does it project an ifrared beam for security alarms.


----------



## miniman

Alternative theory - is it one of those cat/rodent scarers emitting a high pitched noise to scare them away.


----------



## YT2095

Jeekinz said:


> Dang, Bro....take a Midol.
> 
> lol



I`ll take your Doll if you wash it out properly you naughty boy!

and no, we`ve already established it doesn`t make any noise at all.

Why oh Why didn`t I put this as my 1`st ever Mystery pic, I thought this one would be Sooo easy, I was clutching at straws when I chose it out the Lab.

and yet no one has asked a Simple Basic question yet, it`s like you`ve all deliberately skirted around it 

this has gotta be the most Evil pic yet


----------



## Renee Attili

I know I know- It is a device to that causes us to rip out our hair!


----------



## Renee Attili

How about the device that allows for "Clap on, Clap off" functions?


----------



## Jeekinz

Laser pointer........mini flashlight.........USB drive.........cigar lighter.........slide projector remote.........currency tester...........(hang on, employee needs me)....


----------



## miniman

Anything to do with cars?


----------



## Renee Attili

Motion Detector? Wireless door chime to announce someone entering your business. Or is something so easy like a portable night light?


----------



## miniman

A garage door opener?


----------



## Buck

Sorry to check in late.  Katie didn't let me out of the cage at the regular time cause I've been a bad boy.

Is is used in one location or is it something you carry with you wherever you go?


----------



## expatgirl

is it one of those devices that shows where you or something is located?  I think it's called a mobile positioning device or something like that


----------



## expatgirl

or global positioning device might be a better choice of words


----------



## sattie

remote for a celing fan?


----------



## YT2095

I love it, Non of the Above 

keep Guessing ya`ll....


----------



## expatgirl

Keep cackling, YT, and you're going to wish that WAS a global positioning device to help the sniff dogs find you.


----------



## YT2095

Awww shucks, Now I KNOW ya love me 

Mwuahahahahahaaaa


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a recorder of some sort or other?  That way we can replay your evil laugh--then send out the sniff dogs.


----------



## YT2095

it records nothing, sorry (well, I`m not really but it looks good to say it).

Bwuahahahahha :P


----------



## keltin

It’s a programming device that uses IR to transmit a digital data stream to a receiving unit. The receiving unit is then programmed by the incoming data?


----------



## YT2095

nope ......






hehehehehehe....


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it something really stupid like a lint brush or dog whistle?


----------



## expatgirl

Don't tell me that THAT'S what we've been "skirting" around that is so OBVIOUS????????  I really hope that you are right, Keltin.


----------



## expatgirl

ok, obviously you are wrong, Keltin.  Ok, Renee I hope that YOU are onto something.


----------



## keltin

It’s a PROM eraser that uses IR or UV light to erase photosensitive components?


----------



## keltin

Is it a wireless camera that transmits the signal back to a base unit?


----------



## YT2095

no, it`s non of those either *HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!
*
expat wants to Kill me now :P


----------



## LT72884

used for blood samples


----------



## LT72884

test how much oxygen is in the blood


----------



## YT2095

nope, the remote control idea was Getting close, stay with it!

"all your base are belong to us" :P


----------



## LT72884

its a remote for some sort of equipment used in the medical world. maybe for a morphine(that one drug that makes you feel good) drip or


----------



## YT2095

nope, I do have medical and other Scientific equip here, but this it Totally unrelated, in fact this is used more for my Leisure time


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it one of those things that shocks someone when you shake their hand?


----------



## YT2095

LOL, naah


----------



## Renee Attili

Garage Door Opener?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> nope, the remote control idea was Getting close, stay with it!
> 
> "all your base are belong to us" :P


 
"Someone set us up the bomb!"  (and I think it was YT!)

Is it an automatic car starting device. A remote control that starts your car from a distance?


----------



## keltin

How about an emergency kill switch. You press it to turn off a device in case of emergency?


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> How about an emergency kill switch. You press it to turn off a device in case of emergency?




Hmmm.... that`s Really!!!! close, and it depends what you call an "emergency" 
think deviceS though!


----------



## torenium

You press it and it turns off ALL your devices with one push of the button controlled by remote controls. TV, Stereo, Tuners, Amps etc.


----------



## keltin

Is it a remote used to control AC outlet devices for operating lamps, and other devices in the home?


----------



## LT72884

does it use X10 technology


----------



## YT2095

torenium said:


> You press it and it turns off ALL your devices with one push of the button controlled by remote controls. TV, Stereo, Tuners, Amps etc.



yes and no, but you`re the closest so far!


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> yes and no, but you`re the closest so far!


 
Ugh......where do you get this stuff?!?!?!?!


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a remote for your alarm system? Or a master remote for your kitchen appliances? How about a remote for a fan?


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> Ugh......where do you get this stuff?!?!?!?!



if I told you`de I`d have to ..... nevermind.

Renee, no darlin` it`s Not that either


----------



## Renee Attili

How about a remote device for your computer equipment?


----------



## Jeekinz

Remote for: Skylight, fireplace, blinds....


----------



## YT2095

Noooooope.


----------



## Jeekinz

I Quit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> I Quit!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL! 

Want some of my aspirin? I've got some Goodies too.


----------



## strawberry

wireless light dimmer?


----------



## Buck

It shuts off all the lights and locks all the doors when the police show up to raid your house.


----------



## Renee Attili

Circuit Breaker emergency on/off switch?Designed primarily to provide simultaneous switch function and motor and transformer protection in boats and caravans, they will also be highly suitable for construction vehicles, household appliances, office equipment, electrical tools and medical equipment.


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


> I Quit!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on Jeenkinz it's only been *10 Pages!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Renee Attili

Or is it your mouse for your computer?


----------



## LT72884

it used to turn something on like a chair. LOL like one of those cool chairs that massage your neck and back


----------



## torenium

Voice/Sound activated turns off ALL your devices controlled by remote controls. TV, Stereo, Tuners, Amps etc.
Actually is it light activated?


----------



## keltin

Surely it's not a "clapper" remote device????


----------



## Renee Attili

keltin said:


> Surely it's not a "clapper" remote device????


I guessed that one a few pages back. Somehow the vision of YT clapping things on and off makes me giggle.


----------



## keltin

Wait..........can it possibly be an IR receiver for some sort of gun game. If you get hit it vibrates registering the hit?


----------



## LT72884

Laser Tag :0


----------



## Jeekinz

..........................


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> It shuts off all the lights and locks all the doors when the police show up to raid your house.


 
LOL

"Ahhh Sir, do you happen to have a permit for this equipment?"


----------



## Renee Attili

Where did YT go? Is it not bad enough that we have no idea what this thing is but to then leave us hanging just to have him say "Yes and No, but you are close"!! 
You are truly evil YT evil I say!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

He's over in Taiwan or something.......I think he's sleeping now.


----------



## Buck

Okay, gang

Grab your pitchforks and torches.


We're going to march on YT's castle and raise a little ruckus.

Anybody else in?


----------



## Renee Attili

Count me in, I've got my flaming torch and pitch fork......
(Does it matter if there is a little horse poop on th pitch fork?)


----------



## Buck

No, that just adds "atmosphere"


----------



## expatgirl

and remember that he doesn't  have that global positioning device after all---noone would be able to find his body-hehehehe--Unfortunately I think that he's gone back to classes to learn how to be even more evil................


----------



## Katie H

I think YT needs a visit to Marge's woodshed and, then, a nice long stay in the "naughty corner."


----------



## Buck

Memo to all castle marchers:

Be advised that YT has assumed a new identity.

He can assume many forms including the  most evil imaginable.

Watch out for this man:





He is dangerous.


----------



## expatgirl

Lol!!!.............


----------



## YT2095

oh dear, I really hurts me to do this, but...

Non of the Above!   *BWuahahahaaaaa 

*


expatgirl said:


> and remember that he doesn't have that global positioning device after all---noone would be able to find his body-hehehehe--Unfortunately I think that he's gone back to classes to learn how to be even more evil................



I don`t have a What?


----------



## expatgirl

so I'm electronically challenged, Oh Evil One!


----------



## LT72884

it flushes the toilet..... fire alarms, smoke alarms.


----------



## Jeekinz

Someone PM me when the new pic gets posted.


----------



## Renee Attili

YT I am begining to think this thing doesn't really exist yet and is a figment of all of our imaginations or is the only one of its kind on this planet!!!!!!!!
You are slowly and methodicly driving me crazy!


----------



## buckytom

it looks like it's part of a photo-electric (or some other form of energy) sensor. maybe motion detection, or temp fluctuation detection. it could be used as a gpi device, or even to send out a datastream to trigger the desired effects.


----------



## Renee Attili

Go BT Go!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Buckytom in da hay-ouse  (raising the roof)


----------



## LT72884

Its called a conspiracy theory. its a device to detect aliens and to do other things to make people angry. LOL

EDIT

ok is that better.

EDIT

Ok cool.


----------



## YT2095

Very Impressive guesses and Stamina each, but Naah, it`s Non of those either


----------



## LT72884

youve got to be fetching kidding me right. ok so it goes to a microscope


----------



## YT2095

naah, it`s nothing to do with microscopy.


----------



## keltin

Let’s see what we know. It’s apparently an active device......a transmitter of some sort that use IR (infrared) beams to interact with something. He also mentioned it has been modified to work with UV (ultraviolet) light....odd. 

He mentioned it “wields power” and it works with deviceS as in more than one. 

The front of it looks to have a slide switch in the middle and I assume that is the activation switch. With a slide switch like that (instead of a push button momentary contact switch) it appears that you switch the device on, and it stays on.

There also seems to be an LED on the front in the lower corner near the switch. Some sort of power indicator maybe? It also appears to have been designed to lay flat on a surface instead of being held.

So, what is that size, can be turned on for constant activity, has to be placed on a flat surface, and works with IR or even UV light?

Is it a trigger for a trap of sorts. If something crosses in front of it and breaks the beam, the trap is sprung on the far end? Maybe a far out electronic rat trap of sorts?


----------



## Jeekinz

"wields power"  I think that's the battery cover on the back.

Doesn't produce or interact with sound either.


----------



## LT72884

A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking thats what im saying right ATM. is it a chime that makes a noise when someone walks in front of it so you know that they are in the room. they use them in stores


----------



## keltin

Ok, it’s the IR transmitter used to control a pair of wireless 3D-shuttlerglass goggles?


----------



## YT2095

it`s not a chime or break beam trigger for anything, the UV part can be ignored, not for goggles either.

but the facts you`v extrapolated are indeed Correct.

edited to add: it is a slide switch, but since it doesn`t have an On/Off marking, the little led on it tells you when it`s on.


----------



## keltin

It’s the IR tower used with the LEGO RCX microcontroller?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> but the facts you`v extrapolated are indeed Correct.
> 
> edited to add: it is a slide switch, but since it doesn`t have an On/Off marking, the little led on it tells you when it`s on.


 
Ok, that's at least some progress.


----------



## YT2095

nada..........


----------



## Renee Attili

YT stated this is something that he uses on a regular bases, outside of his work life, and is a switch of sorts to affect multiple items..................................... 
Okay YT may I ask if the items it affects are items the majority of us would have in our own homes?


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> YT stated this is something that he uses on a regular bases, outside of his work life, and is a switch of sorts to affect multiple items.....................................
> Okay YT may I ask if the items it affects are items the majority of us would have in our own homes?


 
He also said he uses it for fun and amusement.........and remember, this thing gets turned on, stays on, then gets placed on a flat surface where it does whatever in the world it does.


----------



## Jeekinz

Muscle relaxer?


----------



## Renee Attili

keltin said:


> He also said he uses it for fun and amusement.........and remember, this thing gets turned on, stays on, then gets placed on a flat surface where it does whatever in the world it does.


I wonder if it is come kind of wacked out bug zapper. As much fun as YT has torturing us, I can see him having fun and being amused by zapping bugs.


----------



## LT72884

yeah uses heat to relax muscles


----------



## Jeekinz

Remote extender?


----------



## YT2095

non of `em, and ya know what, I`m really surprised that non of you guys have one (esp the Married ones and Doubly so if you have Kids!), they only cost about 10 bucks.


----------



## LT72884

baby monitor


----------



## keltin

Does it have a computer interface? Does it connect to a computer?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> non of `em, and ya know what, I`m really surprised that non of you guys have one (esp the Married ones and Doubly so if you have Kids!), they only cost about 10 bucks.


 
Electronic ear muffs?!?!?!


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:


> non of `em, and ya know what, I`m really surprised that non of you guys have one (esp the Married ones and Doubly so if you have Kids!), they only cost about 10 bucks.


Does it activate the traing collars that are around your SO or kids necks?


----------



## keltin

Infrared thermometer?

A freaking alarm clock???????


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> Does it activate the traing collars that are around your SO or kids necks?


 
OH!!!!  A wireless "invisible fence" module!!!


----------



## keltin

It's used with wireless controllers for console or PC games?


----------



## Renee Attili

How about  big Mute button?
(yes, I have run out of ideas)


----------



## YT2095

nope, although the big Mute button need some work!

it doesn`t have anything to do with PCs either really.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it allow for one person to watch one tv channel in one room while some one else watches a different one in a different room?


----------



## YT2095

oh yes, most definately!

but probably Not in the way you`r Thinking


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:


> oh yes, most definately!
> 
> but probably Not in the way you`r Thinking


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

wireless headphone doohicky?


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:


> ya know what, I`m really surprised that non of you guys have one (esp the Married ones and Doubly so if you have Kids!), they only cost about 10 bucks.


 
A human Mute Button?   That would be awesome!


----------



## LT72884

security cameras to watch the kids while they sleep.


----------



## LT72884

to disply different cameras all at once on a screen or something close to that


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:


> but probably Not in the way you`r Thinking


How do you know what I'm thinking?


----------



## Jeekinz




----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


>


I hope that isn't soda in those bottles. This requires something *Much* stronger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemotorcade

Is it a baby moniter? wild guess..


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a channel blocker of sorts or an alarm that alerts you to the fact there is viewing on certain channels?


----------



## keltin

I think this was guessed before, and we were told it’s not an extender or repeater, but just to be sure:

Is it an IR extender that allows the signal from a remote control to extend to a different room.


----------



## YT2095

it`s not an Alarm of Any sort, or an extender of any sort, essentialy Non of the above.

I see a pattern emerging, anyone else?


----------



## Renee Attili

No only you seem to have any !@$$** clue


----------



## LT72884

OHHHHH fightin words... nice. GET READY TO RUMMMMMMBLE


----------



## Jeekinz

We are in dire need of another hint.

And not one of those round-about YT hints either.   lol


----------



## Renee Attili

I still have my lit torch and poopy pitch fork!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> poopy pitch fork!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL! 

"Poopy pitchfork"! When you put it like that, it really cracked me up for some reason! I guess the YT stress is getting to me!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

YT, does something plug into it?


----------



## keltin

Is it part of an Infrared Listening system?


----------



## Renee Attili

Dual Wireless Audio/Video Sender

Transmits sounds and pictures from any of your AV devices to a second TV wirelessly
Two SCART input connectors on the transmitter allow you to connect two AV devices
AV source switch allows you to select one of the two AV devices whose program you can then be viewed on your main TV, second TV or both
Converting back and forth between infrared signals to radio frequency signals, the Dual Audio Video Sender makes use of your exiting remote controls form other rooms in the house
The complete kit is easily and quickly installed PAL and NTSC compatible
Uncomplicated and stylish design suits any home
2.4 GHz signals can penetrate walls, floors and ceilings, and has a range of approximately 300 feet in open areas


----------



## Jeekinz

Is that for real?


----------



## Renee Attili

I have resorted to google. I basicly took basic info that YT has given us googled until I found something that kinda- sorta matched the various tips that he's given us.
It is an actual Item , but is it what YT's is, we will have to wait and find out.
(I hope, I hope, I hope,....)


----------



## Jeekinz

Me too.  GAWD, this has been a toughie.


----------



## Buck

Let's hope you're right, Renee.  So far there have been over 180 posts on this photo.  

Keep  your poopy pitchfork ready.

All I can think of is two little kids trying to insult each other:

"You're a poop head!"

"Oh yeah?  Well you're a poopy pitchfork!"


----------



## Renee Attili

All I know is I have nothing like this in my household. It's driving me nuts.
YT, Why do you do this to us? Why?
(Oh yeah, you like torturing us. I forgot.)LOL
Poopy pitch fork is armed and ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

le bon temps a la ecoli roulez-  (really do pardon my French)

"Let the E. coli roll"


----------



## YT2095

it IS a real item, there`s probably Millions that have been made and sold, and it`s well within the rules of this game, when you get it you`ll see that I HAVE given you plenty good hints.
it doesn`t plug into Anything, it`s a stand alone device running off 3x AAA batteries.

oh before I forget, Non of the Above >


----------



## buckytom

is it a remote light sensor? when ambient light goes below a threshold, it signals some other device to turn something on or off.


----------



## YT2095

naah, but that`s not a bad gadget!


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a device that repeats over and over "None of the above" and programmed with a maniacal laugh for added sound effects?????


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:


> oh before I forget, Non of the Above >


Dang you, dang you all to heck YT!!!


----------



## buckytom

ok, so it's a portable, 6v battery operated device with a large on/off switch, that seems to be some kind of sensor or transmitter, yes?

does it trigger a recording device of some sort?


----------



## sattie

WOW... this is amazing... I have read through every post about this pic until now and I am just as clueless as anyone.

Can it do something to you?  Or does it only affect electronic devices?  If electronic, how does it affect more than one?


----------



## YT2095

3x AAA is 4.5v, but the rest is correct in way of a transmitter.

there`s another Hint!

and yeah, you guessed it, NoN oF tHe  AbOvE :P


----------



## Uncle Bob

A baby monitor...transmitting sound...etc.


----------



## sattie

Can you cook with it?  Is it a hand held brewing device?  I'm just guessing crud at this point..... are we all gonna GROAN when we figure out what it is????


----------



## gamecube10074

gps system.


----------



## YT2095

de nada


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it the controller for a self portriat. SO you can run around and get in the group shot?


----------



## buckytom

lol, ok, since we're getting nowhere, i went outside the box and tested yt's sincerity in this post.

it's not some kind of weirdo dimensional or ficticious thing, as 3 x 1.5v = 4.5v, not 6v as i was hoping he'd notice. (almost all individual battery cells produce 1.5v).

was i correct about triggering a recording device, such as video or audio?


----------



## YT2095

you we not correct in you guess, and for Bob, it has nothing to do with sound in or out of the device at all, the device is Active output ONLY, it senses Nothing (other than the fact you turned it on that is).


----------



## buckytom

it's obviously intended use is to make people really annoyed at yt!


----------



## YT2095

it Can do if you don`t use it with an element of Stealth 

therein rests yet Another hint!


----------



## buckytom

Bast@rd!!!!!!


----------



## torenium

Is it like a TV-B-Gone? It cycles through a number of IR programmed codes to turn off any TV. Or is it a remote control blocker?


----------



## YT2095

oh dear, the New Kid Wins!

remote control jammer - Google Image Search


we have Fresh Blood at last, take it away dude, it`s all yours


----------



## Renee Attili

Way to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Make sure it's a good one!
It's your turn to drive YT Nuts! (along with the rest of us)


----------



## YT2095

see, I was NOT telling lies OR making anything up, AND all my hints were spot on!
the UV mod will take out certain CCTV cams too.

*sigh*, and to think I was almost Lynched and even had my Integrity tested!
just for playing by the Rules!!!!!!

I`m hurt, I`m Really Hurt!

Mortally Wounded in fact! but that`s ok, I`ll get y`all REAL GOOD Next Time


----------



## Renee Attili

I guess I will have to put my Poopy Pitch fork away for another day!!!!
Well YT you definetly have the "Longest without an awswer" record
Dare I say "Good Job"?


----------



## YT2095

you may dare to say it, and I accept 

I accept Karma points too!


----------



## buckytom

blocking or shutting off televisions????!!!!

my god man, what hath thee wrought! are you crazy? you can't stop television...


----------



## Renee Attili

No but now we know we can stop our SO from watching....heheheheheheheh.
I must Have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

I can, and when there`s a Prog on that I want to watch, I select it turn the device on and no Fekker with a remote can change chans, they wanna watch TV? FINE, use another room 

now This combined with my Watch (it has a full remote control for TVs & Vid and even a learning facility) I can go into a "Quiet" pub where Oprah is on, Change the chan to the game with my watch, then lock off the bar man/maids remote control, or just turn the sucker off and keep it off.
since these are invariably Ceiling mounted, unless they get Ladders out they`re helpless 

as I said, do it with Stealth!


----------



## torenium

Woohoo!!
I just had to hazard a guess not even thinking it would be correct. Now it's 4AM and I wasn't prepared for that. I'll post my image once my camera has recharged and i get some zzZZZ's.


----------



## Buck

YT, you are truly evil.

You give us all something to aspire to.


----------



## YT2095

One endeavors to do Ones worst


----------



## expatgirl

Dang it, YT, I read about this wonderful contraption about a year ago and thought what a great device to have but didn't know what it looked like.  No wonder you have fun with it.  Since I'm a PITB remote control flipper with a short attention span I'm not telling my family about this gadget , however    I guess we could grudgingly say "Good Job" on stumping us.   

Way to go, Torenium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> now This combined with my Watch (it has a full remote control for TVs & Vid and even a learning facility) I can go into a "Quiet" pub where Oprah is on, Change the chan to the game with my watch, then lock off the bar man/maids remote control, or just turn the sucker off and keep it off.
> since these are invariably Ceiling mounted, unless they get Ladders out they`re helpless
> 
> as I said, do it with Stealth!


 
CRIPES! You're evil. And I LOVE it! 

Wish I had thought of that! Thanks fo the ideas!


----------



## torenium

Had to get my posts up to 20 to post my pic.

Here it is hope it's not too hard


----------



## expatgirl

it looks like a cover for something.  Maybe a cover for a pool filter or an EKG lead?


----------



## YT2095

is it a Cymbal from a drum kit?
or the disc backing from an orbital sander?


----------



## healthyfoodie

the turntable for a old 45 record?


----------



## torenium

YT is correct it's a rubber cymbal for an electronic drum kit.

oh well


----------



## YT2095

oh dear 

guess what This Is:


----------



## Buck

Renee, get your pitchfork ready. I think we're gonna need it.

YT, is it an ionization detector?


----------



## sattie

UGH!  NOT YT AGAIN!!!  LOL!  Joking..... 

How many batteries?
Do you turn it on?
Does it emit something?

Recording device?


----------



## expatgirl

Please, no deja vu, no deja vu, no deja vu..............is it any quesses DIFFERENT than was posted the last time for the TV scrambler??????---this will save about 10 pages if it is something different than going through this all over again.


----------



## buckytom

it's a pain in the a$$ detector.

ooh, look, it's going off full tilt just as yt snapped the picture. there must be one nearby...


----------



## YT2095

it does take batteries, you can`t turn this off (unless you take the batts out ), and yes it does emit something. buck no it`s not an Ionisation detector.


----------



## Jeekinz

Rodent/pest deterrer...........meat thermometer........doorbell........carbonmonoxide detector......


----------



## YT2095

nope, non of those 


here we go again...........................


----------



## GrillingFool

portable movement detector?


----------



## YT2095

nope, it Is portable though


----------



## keltin

Its an ultra-sonic device to drive off mosquitoes, rats, or some other type of pest? 

ETA: Whoops, posted this late, and I see this isn't it.......


----------



## LT72884

in the far left corner, does it have the linksys or cisco logo. its hard to tell but it looks like the logo for one of those companies. does it us RF or IR or UV or all three


----------



## YT2095

I`m not playing 20 questions here, so state something in the Affirmative.

I will say it has non of those logos on it though.


----------



## LT72884

its a scanner that scans for certain unused frequencies or high traffic frequencies. something a wardriver or warchalker would use.


----------



## YT2095

no, I have one of those, but that`s not it.


----------



## Jeekinz

Paging system?


----------



## LT72884

ok off topic real quick but umm YT, do you know how to make an external wifi antenna  produce high amounts of RF to jam wifi signals or cell phone signals. I have a very nice dish that i would like to play with.

ok back on topic.

it emits smoke for cool special effects


----------



## YT2095

not a paging system no, but it does does send an RF signal.

LT: yes I do and no I`m not sharing this data, sorry and all that


----------



## Jeekinz

Does something plug into it?


----------



## LT72884

YT, my intentions are good. im not a craker. the info is used so i can learn to understand the mechanics of it. Im majoring in cyber security and the last thing i need is a record. but i understand your point of not wanting to share the data. im just looking for things that will help me with my schooling. Im gonna PM you a question i have about the FCC. im working on something and i dont want to make them angry..

This device is used to find "BUGS" such as hidden microphones and devices of that sort. i have one of those. there cool.


----------



## YT2095

Jeekinz said:


> Does something plug into it?



nope, only batteries. there is another unit that goes with it however.

but I can`t show you that as you might know what it is then.

now Enough with Questions already!


----------



## Jeekinz

Wireless microphone.......sound amplifier........


----------



## LT72884

This device is used to find "BUGS" such as hidden microphones and devices of that sort. i have one of those. there cool.


----------



## YT2095

nope, none of those


----------



## keltin

It’s wireless thermometer used with an indoor unit so that you know the temperature of a remote area?


----------



## LT72884

oh keltin thats a dang good guess.


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> It’s wireless thermometer used with an indoor unit so that you know the temperature of a remote area?



Yup 100% it transmits on 433MHz to a base unit indoors so I get indoor and outdoor weather data 

way to go dude! 
have a Karma point!


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> Yup 100% it transmits on 433MHz to a base unit indoors so I get indoor and outdoor weather data
> 
> way to go dude!
> have a Karma point!


 
Wah-hoo! That was way easier than the last one! I actually have a set-up like this myself (but my remote unit looks a lot different). It also has an RF link to the atomic clock and updates itself daily so the time is always accurate. it even displays the date, day, and phase of the moon. It’s nice seeing indoor and outdoor temp at a glance. 

Ok, let me come up with something. I think I’ll do something fairly easy since for a change.


----------



## Jeekinz

You two must be a Joy to shop for at Christmas.


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> Wah-hoo! That was way easier than the last one! I actually have a set-up like this myself (but my remote unit looks a lot different). It also has an FRO link to the atomic clock and updates itself daily so the time is always accurate. it even displays the date, day, and phase of the moon. It’s nice seeing indoor and outdoor temp at a glance.
> 
> Ok, let me come up with something. I think I’ll do something fairly easy since for a change.


yeah mine also picks up the Atomic clock signals as well as the Remote probes signals, the one in the bedroom takes it`s time from the German signal in Frankfurt, the one the probe is from takes the MSF sig from Rugby here in the UK.


as for Crimble yeah, shopping`s Phun!

Socks mostly


----------



## LT72884

LOL, nice. back in middle school i had one of those but it was a lil different. it came with the wind speed monitor. it had a little windmill looking object that measured wind speed.


----------



## YT2095

it`s called an Anemometer.


----------



## keltin

This is entirely too easy, but what the heck. I’m curious as to how fast it will go, and figure it’s really gonna’ boil down to timing.....as in who refreshes their screen first to see that I’ve posted it. LOL!


Ok, who is this:


----------



## YT2095

Ultra Mangus?


----------



## keltin

Nope......


----------



## LT72884

samus metroid prime


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> samus metroid prime


 
Right on! It's Samus! 

Told ya’ it was easy! You’re up!


----------



## LT72884

ill be finding a pic


----------



## YT2095

like This?







Ignore the Time warp thing


----------



## LT72884

i wish someone would make a CGI of her so i could see what she really looks like.


----------



## LT72884

ok i hope this one works out. what is this??

EDIT

WTF did my pic go.... dang so thats samus huh. i really need to find a gurl whos name doesnt end in .jpg


----------



## Jeekinz

Now where's my Flak Cannon?


----------



## LT72884

ok i will try this again..

start guessing


----------



## YT2095

looking at an Oil Rig from the underside Upwards.


----------



## LT72884

nope, but good guess.


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> like This?


 
Nice pic, I haven't seen that one. Samus has gone through many different looks, and that one appears to be the Prime/Echoes version. It's pretty much the model they've been using since then.

Here is a link to various incarnations.


----------



## Jeekinz

Eiffel Tower?


----------



## YT2095

Go Jeekster!!!! Woot!


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> Eiffel Tower?




WHATEVER DUDE... Go find a pic. How you guessed that is beyond me. 

im gonna go cry now.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it?   I can't find the exact photo.


----------



## Jeekinz

Yeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Ho dup.......


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> Is it?   I can't find the exact photo.


go google the word what is this. thats how i found it. LOL


----------



## LT72884

YT did you get my PM


----------



## YT2095

yes I did, I have no response for it either, I use different technology entirely.

anyway, back to Topic...


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL.....Let's see if YT has one of these doohickies.......

What's this thing?


----------



## YT2095

well I can tell you now that no I Don`t, that is IR capable though isn`t it 

it`s also a Coms device.


----------



## Jeekinz

Iirc Ir Lol


----------



## YT2095

sober up and answer me, it`s an IR capable Coms device yes?


----------



## Jeekinz

ummmm....It could fall under that category.


----------



## YT2095

it`s used for Signaling.
it`s not one of these Satelite fones is it!?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..........


----------



## YT2095

it works as a fone?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..................


----------



## LT72884

it is used in cosmetics.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..........


----------



## YT2095

it`s an IR repeater.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope............


----------



## LT72884

its a radio to listen to music. it streams off of your pc from that device and then your A/V system pics it up


----------



## YT2095

I know it isn`t, but I gotta keep up appearances! 
1) people want Revenge (so I`m faking it that they`re getting it)
2) I don`t have a new pic to show yet when I win.

so it`s a Hazard strobe for when you car breaks down at night on a dark country road and no-one but Zonbies can see you!


----------



## Buck

Is the reddish window some sort of display?


----------



## Jeekinz

A big 'ol NO to all, but it is 'some sort', Buck.


----------



## Buck

An IR motion detector.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope............


----------



## LT72884

are those silver things on the top and side buttons


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like it......haven't seen one in person.  They aren't really relevant to the use of the unit though.


----------



## LT72884

opps my bad i thought you owned this.


----------



## Buck

Some form of dosimeter.


----------



## LT72884

the other part hooks to a video camera and the other part to your tv so you can set back and watch what you have recorded.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, sorry, keep guessing.


----------



## Buck

Is this item something a person would carry around with him or is it used primarily in one place?


----------



## Jeekinz

In one place when in use, but portable.


----------



## Buck

Some sort of logging device that records how many times a certain thing happens.


----------



## LT72884

wow these last few pics have been nothing but IR stuff. lol. it seems like all the ladies have stopped guessing.


----------



## keltin

Is it a digital/electronic metronome?


----------



## jeninga75

LT72884 said:


> wow these last few pics have been nothing but IR stuff. lol. it seems like all the ladies have stopped guessing.


 

Well, I know nothing of this sort of thing.  I wouldn't know how to make an uneducated guess let alone an educated one.  I'll wait for somethng I think I can make a guess on.


----------



## Jeekinz

not a metronome, keep on chuggin'


----------



## YT2095

well I know what it is (and I`ll demonstrate in a PM to Jeeks), fact is I don`t have any ideas for a new pic yet, so i`ll just kick back and watch You guys try to guess it


----------



## Jeekinz

lol.............


----------



## LT72884

jeninga75 said:


> Well, I know nothing of this sort of thing.  I wouldn't know how to make an uneducated guess let alone an educated one.  I'll wait for somethng I think I can make a guess on.



i sent you a pm


----------



## LT72884

the coolest metro-gnome around


----------



## LT72884

so are we still guessing or are we waitin on YT


----------



## Jeekinz

Keep guessing, YT's gonna sit this one out.


----------



## LT72884

alright thats cool. im just drawing a blank. went to bed at 2 and woke up at 6 for work and school. 

its to look for finger prints or bacteria found on things like counter bars, sinks, etc etc


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it one of those personal voice recorders like doctors have that will translate to dictation? kinda sorta thing?


----------



## Buck

I'd have been here sooner but I had to take a detour around YT's ego and it added another hour to the trip.

Is it a "work" thing or a "play" thing?


----------



## Renee Attili

Glad to see your cute fuzzy face Buck! Would you like a little belly rub why we wait for Jeenkins to answer?
Here Kitty kitty kitty.....heh-heh


----------



## Jeekinz

Has nothing to do with sound.

It's a work and play thing.

However, I will say, everyone on DC has one, just in a different form.


----------



## Renee Attili

Digital thermometer?


----------



## LT72884

a clock that uses IR


----------



## Buck

Renee Attili said:


> Glad to see your cute fuzzy face Buck! Would you like a little belly rub why we wait for Jeenkins to answer?
> Here Kitty kitty kitty.....heh-heh



Mrrrrrrrrowwwww

Mrrrrrrrrowwwww

Mrrrrrrrrowwwww!


----------



## LT72884

YouTube - Crazy cats
YouTube - CRaZy CaTs

here you go buck and for the rest of the DC gang


----------



## Buck

Thanks, LT.

I know some of the guys in those movies.  A couple of them like to get all hopped up on catnip and do really crazy stuff.

I',m more interested in snacking and napping.


----------



## Buck

A  quartz crystal clock.


----------



## Andy M.

An infra-red thermometer.


----------



## keltin

A mouse for your PC.


----------



## Mr._Steak

Is it a portable IR thermal printer?


----------



## Jeekinz

None of the above....however....Keltin is very close.


----------



## LT72884

itsd a pointer of some sort


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, not a pointer


----------



## YT2095

Buck said:


> I'd have been here sooner but I had to take a detour around YT's ego and it added another hour to the trip.



awww C`mon dude, you`re only Bitter because I Didn`t PM the answer to you, you KNOW you still love me


----------



## keltin

Ahhhhhh....I got it. It's a laser virtual keyboard?


----------



## YT2095

Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> Ahhhhhh....I got it. It's a laser virtual keyboard?


 
Good job, Keltin.


----------



## Jeekinz

So YT....you gonna pick up one of those?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


 
I figured it had to be PC related since Jeeks confidently said everyone here at DC had one. How could he possibly know that.......unless he meant the fact that we are all obviously on a computer surfing the net! I’ve actually seen the laser keyboards before, and have been fascinated with them, but I completely forgot about them until he gave that clue and the hint about the mouse being close.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Good job, Keltin.


 
That thing is so cool!

Ok, I'll try to come up with a pic now.


----------



## YT2095

Jeekinz said:


> So YT....you gonna pick up one of those?



naah this desk is too hard, wouldn`t wanna break a fingernail


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:


> naah this desk is too hard, wouldn`t wanna break a fingernail


 
You mean a talon.


----------



## YT2095

Hush you!, my real identity must remain a secret


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


> You mean a talon.


Careful Jeekinz you don't want to anger the almighty YT !! We all will end up suffering for your glibness.


----------



## Jeekinz

Quit brown-nosing, Renee!

YT, won't fall for it.


----------



## Renee Attili

Who's brown nosing. It's a matter of survival man, *survival*!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Toughen up , Woman! It'll take more than a 'remote blocker' to bring Us down!

Where's Keltin, anyway?


----------



## keltin

Ok, what is this thing?


----------



## expatgirl

Do you own  one of these and if you do does it work?  It appears to be a nutcracker or sheller  or a peeler of some sort or another but it doesn't look very efficient which makes me doubt my guess.  However, if it works I am all ears!!   I love kitchen gadgets............


----------



## Andy M.

Cherry or olive pitter


----------



## Renee Attili

Eye Wash Kit?    Injury Sanitation Station?


----------



## expatgirl

Andy M. said:


> Cherry or olive pitter


That sure looks like a great guess to me!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

^^^ Wot Andy Sed ^^^

btw, I got a Pic now 

Be afraid!, be VERY Afraid!


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> Cherry or olive pitter


 
DANG! You're good. That's it, a Cherry Pitter. I figured I'd try a weird kitchen gadget as a break from the electronics, but I guess it wasn't weird enough!


----------



## Andy M.

Try this for a quick go around.


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> Eye Wash Kit? Injury Sanitation Station?


 
Close, it's a splinter remover..........put your finger in that opening and push the handle down.


----------



## keltin

Some kind of rubber stamp type device for stamping two sides at once?


----------



## YT2095

it`s a Humane Chicken Killer, you clamp that either side of its cranium and pass a 20KV charge through it.


----------



## LT72884

dude how do those virtual laser keyboards work. how does it sense what letter your typing


----------



## Jeekinz

YT2095 said:


> it`s a Humane Chicken Killer, you clamp that either side of its cranium and pass a 20KV charge through it.


 






.....cranium.


----------



## Jeekinz

LT72884 said:


> dude how do those virtual laser keyboards work. how does it sense what letter your typing


 
Google 'Virtual Keyboard'  - has all the answers.


----------



## Andy M.

No rubber stamps or dead chickens involved.


----------



## Jeekinz

Dang, Andy.....I thought this would be a piece o' cake.......


----------



## Andy M.

Me too, Jeeks.


----------



## keltin

It's a nose clamp.


----------



## YT2095

a cleaning or sharpening instrument.


----------



## Andy M.

Bingo!     Scroll down about 1/4 of a page...


----------



## Jeekinz

Keltin's on FIYA!


----------



## keltin

Ok, maybe this one will last a little longer. What is this?


----------



## Andy M.

Dish washer


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> Dish washer


 
Well CRAP! 

It’s Andy that is on fire!!! Yeah, it’s a countertop dishwasher. I was up a whole 2 minutes!  Not bad!


----------



## Jeekinz

Lol............


----------



## Andy M.

Her ya go.  The pic is of two of the same item.


----------



## YT2095

an MP3 Player?
a Cigarette substitute?
an Inhaler?


----------



## Jeekinz

Pocket Purifier...says it right on top.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Pocket Purifier...says it right on top.


 
Now why do something as logical as read the text on the thing? I was gonna say digital camera!


----------



## YT2095

I`m glad your monitor can DO that kinds res 

or your eyes at least!

it`s a UV device for cleaning germs and stuff, hows that 
and before you ask YES I do have one, and no it looks nothing like that.


----------



## Andy M.

You got it.  I figured if I couldn't read it no on else could either.  Note to self, compensate for failing vision.


----------



## buckytom

awww, once again, i thought andy was happy to see me. 

instead, he was just shooting uv down his pants leg.


----------



## Jeekinz

OMG......


----------



## Jeekinz

Ok...Tell me the Make/Model or if you're real good, the Year/Make/Model. _*"Cheerio."*_


----------



## Renee Attili

Truimph Silver Jubilee?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope............


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll let you know when someone guesses the make.


----------



## Renee Attili

Indian?......


----------



## Andy M.

Bsa???????????????


----------



## Renee Attili

Bmw????.....


----------



## Jeekinz

nada to all ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LT72884

royal enfield


----------



## LT72884

the year is roughly 48


----------



## LT72884

norton is the make


----------



## LT72884

norton dominator


----------



## Jeekinz

Correctamundo...............1956 Norton Dominator 99


----------



## LT72884

EDIT sweet. ok cool


----------



## LT72884

crap i need a pic. ok hold on


----------



## LT72884

do you guys want a difficult picture or something else.


----------



## Jeekinz

Doesn't matter..........


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> do you guys want a difficult picture or something else.


 
Something else!


----------



## LT72884

ok ill post one more difficult then next time ill go for simple.

ok what is this and if you know where it is post that too.

EDIT

Youve got to be kidding me!! why does it never attach me image.. arg hold on guys


----------



## Renee Attili

Interior of a jet body.


----------



## miniman

Could be the top of a nuclear generator.


----------



## LT72884

dang it keltin, im sorry.  and renee, its not the inside of a jet body. thats exactly what i thought it was at first. ill give you a hint though. something to do with energy


----------



## Renee Attili

Inside of a nuclear reactor?


----------



## Jeekinz

Sattelite?


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a generator maybe water driven?  Or an electric pump?


----------



## LT72884

jeeks is getting close. its a type of generator that generates something, then it does something with what it generates.


----------



## Renee Attili

How about the inside of a commercial Windmill.


----------



## LT72884

renee, no but it does look like it. good guess


----------



## miniman

Looking at it, it could be generating steam which is then used to generate electricity.


----------



## LT72884

nope. another hint for ya. its used in science.


----------



## keltin

It’s the Atlas particle detector. It’s used with the Large Hadron Collider at the CERN labs in Geneva.


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> It’s the Atlas particle detector. It’s used with the Large Hadron Collider at the CERN labs in Geneva.



I  collided  with Hadron once  and was in the hospital for three days.


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> It’s the Atlas particle detector. It’s used with the Large Hadron Collider at the CERN labs in Geneva.



ya pretty much. its the one at stanford though. SLCA to be exact. it generates photon beams and then uses it to examine and detect particles.


----------



## keltin

Ok, guess what this thing is:


----------



## Andy M.

It's a medical device


----------



## LT72884

holy water to throw at vampires


----------



## LT72884

or its the holy hand grenade


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> I collided with Hadron once and was in the hospital for three days.


 
Did you feel rather quarky after the collision? 

(man, that was geekishly bad!)


----------



## Renee Attili

Boat anchor


----------



## keltin

Nope, not an anchor.......oh, and none of the above. Keep guessing.


----------



## Renee Attili

Or a Bottle opener.


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> Or a Bottle opener.


 
In a way, you could say it is an opener of some type, but not for bottles.


----------



## Renee Attili

It looks like it screws into something and then the larger metal pieces flair open and anchor the obect. Is it a fancy kind of tent,(or something like that) anchor


----------



## LT72884

ohh used during the Spanish or Catholic  inquisition to torture people.


----------



## keltin

Renee has the idea of how it works....and LT has gotten the category for the device.


----------



## Renee Attili

keltin said:


> In a way, you could say it is an opener of some type, but not for bottles.


Was it used to force open doors, like if the police wanted to gain entry to a building, they used this to force the door open?


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> Did you feel rather quarky after the collision?
> 
> (man, that was geekishly bad!)



No, but  I had a lot of charm. (we're gonna see who can out-geek who here)


----------



## keltin

Nope, not used on doors.


----------



## LT72884

which category the inquisition or torture part. if its the torture part, itsd used to pry apart your skull slowly to see how long you can live and how long your body can take the pain before it dies.


----------



## Jeekinz

I saw that on the reception desk at the colonoscopists.


----------



## miniman

Trying to draw the themes together, is used on human bodies? My rotten mind thinks of a device to pull out someone's tongue!


----------



## keltin

The torture part. And this device has a specific name.


----------



## Buck

It's called a "pear."


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> I saw that on the reception desk at the colonoscopists.


 
That would be a very suiting, albeit twisted, place to find one! That receptionist has a wild sense of humor!


----------



## Buck

It's inserted into a bodily orifice and opened to dilate it.


----------



## LT72884

oh dang a name huh. umm the name is "OH S*** this is gonna hurt like H***"


----------



## keltin

Yep, it’s the “Pear of Anguish”. A truly evil device! You're up Buck!


----------



## Jeekinz

Ummmm......does it come with an owners manual?


----------



## keltin

miniman said:


> Trying to draw the themes together, is used on human bodies? My rotten mind thinks of a device to pull out someone's tongue!


 
That's not what this one was. The one you speak of is called a Tongue Tearer.


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> I saw that on the reception desk at the colonoscopists.



wow, 
umm i dont want to meet her, wait i hope its a her and not a him.


----------



## miniman

I feel sick now!!1


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> That's not what this one was. The one you speak of is called a Tongue Tearer.



OH GOOD HE**. DANG SON. wtf, people suck man. torture is like torture man. it sucks. lol


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Ummmm......does it come with an owners manual?


 
I'd hate to see that it if it did! But I do hear there was a "no return" poilcy on these.


----------



## Buck

What's going on here?


----------



## LT72884

used on men or women. or both


----------



## keltin

It blows my mind the things that happened back in the medieval period!


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> What's going on here?


 
You won! But only in this thread.


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> used on men or women. or both


 
Used on both.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> What's going on here?


 

Looks like an exhumation.


----------



## LT72884

ok on both eh, lets see. it goes in there ears or they cut a hole first and then use this to prey it open. 
oh do you have to have a special rank to use it, such as pope or general.


----------



## Renee Attili

Someone getting ready to perform a death ceremony by burning the body. Maybe during the time of the black plague. Burning to prevent the spread of disease.


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> ok on both eh, lets see. it goes in there ears or they cut a hole first and then use this to prey it open.
> oh do you have to have a special rank to use it, such as pope or general.


 
Actually Buck already won......it's the "Pear of Anguish"


----------



## miniman

My thoughts are that they are burying something or just excavated something. It must be fairly heavy from the size of the Tripod and approx 7 ft long, so not an exhumanation.


----------



## Buck

Jeekins is  on the right track.


----------



## Jeekinz

Too bad that's all I got in the tank at the moment.  Looks like the feet to the left, behind the object looks like a casket at the back legs of the gantry.


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> Actually Buck already won......it's the "Pear of Anguish"



what the heck i missed that post. so what does it do then, oh and the pic to imageshack only takes me to image shack. it doesnt bring the pic up


----------



## keltin

Ah crap, I can't see the pic. Is there any way you can upload it as an attachment?


----------



## Jeekinz

On page 377.


----------



## LT72884

ya, its a no go with me also.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> On page 377.


 
Was that to me about the picture? I’ve actually changed the number of posts displayed per page, so I only have 127 pages. But that’s not the problem. The IT filters installed here at work kill most image hosting sites. ImageShack is one of the fatalities, so all I see is a blank post.


----------



## Jeekinz

"Can you hear me now?"


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> "Can you hear me now?"


 
Ahhhhhh....THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## miniman

Is it acheological or criminal?


----------



## keltin

Looks like they're excavating a mummy????


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck and a few others use Imageshack.  I wonder if that's the problem?  I use Photobucket.


----------



## Renee Attili

So are the answers to the latest post of Bucks all wrong?


----------



## LT72884

its on a scale to see how much it weighs.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Buck and a few others use Imageshack. I wonder if that's the problem? I use Photobucket.


 
PhotoBucket gets the axe too. About the only one that still seems to work here is http://www.imagehosting.com/. 

Also, attachments always show up. When I get home, everything is fine, but the filters here at work are a pain.


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> Looks like they're excavating a mummy????



Keltin is vewwy vewwy close.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Keltin is vewwy vewwy close.


 
Sounds like Elmer Fudd is involved.


----------



## Renee Attili

Exuming a body for sceintific benefits. Or is it to solve their murder?


----------



## Buck

Renee Attili said:


> Exuming a body for sceintific benefits. Or is it to solve their murder?




Neither reason.


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> Neither reason.


See if there is a belly rub for you today!!


----------



## Buck

You know you cannot resist my fuzzy charm


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> You know you cannot resist my fuzzy charm


You're soo right. I am a sucker for your soft furry tummy. Dang my weakness!
(here kitty kitty kitty heh-heh-heh)


----------



## LT72884

Renee Attili said:


> You're soo right. I am a sucker for your soft furry tummy. Dang my weakness!
> (here kitty kitty kitty heh-heh-heh)


Ive got a soft furry tummy, LOL jk


----------



## Renee Attili

I have 2 hands.


----------



## LT72884

Renee Attili said:


> I have 2 hands.


LOL nice. i could use a lil tummy rub here and there.


----------



## keltin

They're raising a newly discovered sarcophagus from an underground vault?


----------



## Buck

Not  a sarcophagus.


----------



## keltin

Are they raising Paul Bunyan up then? That thing is huge whatever it is!


----------



## Buck

Pursue that train of thought.


----------



## jeninga75

Is who they're pulling up famous?  Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Uncle Bob

jesse james


----------



## Buck

Quite famous  in its day.

Not Jesse  James.


----------



## expatgirl

Could it be the world's tallest human being and either it's being exhumed or laid to rest?


----------



## Buck

Exhumed is correct.  The tricky part is who/what is it.


----------



## expatgirl

I know that I just posted the answer to this and it's disappeared.  I bet that if I post it again you will see 2  of the same postings tomorrow. Oh, well, I'm going to take that risk.  Sorry if you see two of the same.

Is it Abraham Lincoln, the US's 16th President?


----------



## keltin

expatgirl said:


> I know that I just posted the answer to this and it's disappeared. I bet that if I post it again you will see 2 of the same postings tomorrow. Oh, well, I'm going to take that risk. Sorry if you see two of the same.
> 
> Is it Abraham Lincoln, the US's 16th President?


 
Oh wow, excellent guess!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Whether that's the right answer or not I don't know, but I knew that A. Lincoln had been reburied at one time but when I read about his life the poor guy had been buried and reburied 17 times!!!!  And the last time his coffin fell apart because people didn't really believe it was him and there had been a kidnap plot to steal his body for a ransom of $200,000.  Anyway, we'll have to wait for Buck to wake up from his catnap.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck should be strolling in around 3pm eastern.


----------



## Buck

Yawwwwwwn    Streeetch    

MMMMMMMMMM   that was a good nap.

Jeekins, your spy network is impressive.   Can they tell you how many fingers I'm holding up?

Expat, sorry.  Not Abe Lincoln.


----------



## Renee Attili

How about the World's tallest man? are the exuming him?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Can they tell you how many fingers I'm holding up?


 
Yeah....we call that the 'Jersey Salute'


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it Edgar Allen Poe or John Paul Jones?


----------



## Buck

Renee, nope.

Jeekins, I salute you.  Nope and nope.


----------



## Jeekinz

Are we on the right track with an exhumation?


----------



## Buck

Yes, it is an exhumation.


----------



## Jeekinz

Alexander Graham Bell?

Man, alot of people have been dug up.


----------



## keltin

It's the Cardiff Giant?


----------



## Renee Attili

How about Lee Harvey Oswald?


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> It's the Cardiff Giant?




DING  DING DING DING DING!!!!!!!

Take it away Keltin.  Nice work!


----------



## Jeekinz

Good Job Keltin!


----------



## keltin

Ok everyone, what is this thing?


----------



## Jeekinz

Record player?

Projector?


----------



## miniman

A viewing machine along the lines of a Mutoscope


----------



## keltin

Nope, none of those.


----------



## Jeekinz

A recording device? What type of material is housed in the round section on the back?..vinyl, aluminum....

A siren?


----------



## keltin

Nope, not a recording device. The round section housed a large spinning disc, usually made of metal.


----------



## Buck

Is it a music box?


----------



## Jeekinz

Music box?


----------



## Jeekinz

Shucks.........


----------



## keltin

No, not a music box.


----------



## Buck

In today's  terminology would the spinning disc be considered "software?"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it grind something????


----------



## Jeekinz

Food processor?


----------



## Uncle Bob

powered by hand or electricity?


----------



## Jeekinz

Chisel sharpener?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A grain mill?


----------



## keltin

Nope, none of those. And that’s an interesting question Buck. Hmmm.....in today’s terminology, it would be called.......well I can’t really say without giving it away. But its function is not akin to software.

And the unit is powered by electricity.


----------



## Renee Attili

Antique Phone or Camera


----------



## keltin

It’s antique all right! But not a phone or camera.


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of medical device?


----------



## Renee Attili

Microscope?


----------



## Jeekinz

Air conditioner?    Threading machine?   Bowl lathe?


----------



## keltin

Not a medical device of any type, nor a microscope, or any of the others. It’s primary function was emission of some type. And would you believe that the housing you're looking at is cast iron. What a trip.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A heater.......


----------



## keltin

Nope, not a heater. Something less tangible.......


----------



## Buck

An early attempt at an air purifier?


----------



## keltin

Nope, not air purifier. Something a bit more entertaining than that.


----------



## Buck

A wind machine?


----------



## Renee Attili

Humidfier or de-humidifier


----------



## keltin

Nope, not those.


----------



## Buck

Some kind of dispenser like a gum ball machine?


----------



## Buck

A  static electricity generator.


----------



## keltin

No, not a dispenser of any kind.

This pic gives an idea of size......


----------



## Renee Attili

Is there a modern version of this available today?


----------



## keltin

Not a static electricity generator, but it needs electricity to work.


----------



## keltin

Yes, thre is a modern version available today. Several in fact.


----------



## Buck

A  device for putting fragrance in the air.


----------



## keltin

Nope.....actually, Miniman was on the right track.......


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it project light for lets say a shadow puppet show? I guess a spot light of sorts?


----------



## keltin

Light is invovled, but not a spotlight or projector.


----------



## Buck

It produces optical illusions or light patterns visible in the opening.


----------



## Renee Attili

A strobe light?


----------



## keltin

Not a strobe light, but it does produce "light patterns".


----------



## Buck

An early "viewmaster?"


----------



## Renee Attili

Kallioscope?


----------



## keltin

Getting warm Buck.

Not a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Buck

Does the user look into the hole on the right to see something?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Does the user look into the hole on the right to see something?


 
Yes they do!


----------



## Renee Attili

Stereo Scope?


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> Stereo Scope?


 
No.....only one display in this device......and it is a bit more active.


----------



## miniman

An early film machine. The disc holds pictures showing some king of action. eg horse jumping over a fence. It spins showing the sequence apparently as a motion film.


----------



## Buck

Does the spinning metal disc have images on it?


----------



## keltin

Getting very warm Miniman.


----------



## keltin

No, the disc is a manipulator of sorts.


----------



## Buck

You realize, of course, that you're driving me absolutely bonkers!


----------



## Buck

Does the disc have slits in it through which an image is viewed?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> You realize, of course, that you're driving me absolutely bonkers!


 
I really didn’t think it would last this long! I thought for sure a wild guess would kill this. But, you must admit, I’m not as bad as YT and certainly don’t deserve the “Pear of Anguish”!


----------



## keltin

The disc has holes in it. Holes spaced in a particular pattern.


----------



## Buck

YT is the undisputed master.


----------



## Buck

Does the viewer see a recognizable image, or just some sort of pattern of lights?


----------



## keltin

It’s a recognizable image, although some say the quality was poor. But definitely recognizable.


----------



## Buck

An early form of television?


----------



## keltin

YES! It’s a TV. Good job!

It’s the “Baird Televisor”. It was the first TV receiver sold to the public in England. They began selling these in 1930. And believe it or not, the housing on these things is cast iron! To receive audio, you had to have a separate short wave radio that you also tuned into the station that was broadcasting the picture.


Here is an advertisement for it.


----------



## Buck

I'm so glad the casing is "artistically lined."

Pic up in a minit

Found this on Google under "mechanical television"


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> I'm so glad the casing is "artistically lined."


 
Yeah, that's definitely a selling factor for me!


----------



## Buck

Okay  campers, your brains probably deserve a rest.

This one should be fairly straightforward.

What's   this guy's name?


----------



## Katie H

Okay, ya'll.  I got it in about 30 seconds.  Just answered via intercom to Buck downstairs, so I hope one of us "girls" is a winner.  I'm not going to post my reply because I won't have time to put a picture up.


----------



## miniman

A pangolin?


----------



## Buck

miniman said:


> A pangolin?



Exactly right.

They're supposed to sound good when accompanied by fiddles and banjos.

You're up.


----------



## miniman

Ok, here goes. I will put this up and then it is off to bed, so replies will take a while.

What is this animal and what is unusual aboit it?


----------



## jeninga75

It has fangs!  It's a Musk deer.


----------



## miniman

No - not a musk deer


----------



## expatgirl

Is this a picture of an adult animal?  If it's not then I'm going to "guess" a mule deer, so-named because of its mule-like ears that constantly move.  If it's an adult I have no idea as they have horns or antlers.


----------



## Jeekinz

Truong Son Muntjac or Indian Muntjac?   Has dog-like teeth.


----------



## keltin

I'm inclined to agree with Jeeks that it is a Muntjac or "barking deer".

In case it isn't, then my guess is a Mouse Deer. It's oddity is it has four toes on each foot....and fangs of sorts.


----------



## miniman

Keltin takes in again - it's a mouse deer, one of the smallest deer in the world originating in SE Asia.Chevrotain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jeekinz

Keltin is on a roll folks!


----------



## keltin

Wow, I thought Jeeks had it. Ok, sticking with the animal theme, what is this from (what animal):


----------



## buckytom

my wife's ancestors?


----------



## Jeekinz

Whew!..........Chinese Water Deer


----------



## jeninga75

Musk deer skull lol.


----------



## LT72884

saber tooth tiger


----------



## LT72884

or a wild boar


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Whew!..........Chinese Water Deer


 
Holy crap Jeeks, how’d you do that?!?!?!?!? 

Yeah, it’s a Chinese Water Deer. Awesome, very good job! You’re up!


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> Whew!..........Chinese Water Deer



NOOO thats a made up creature kinda like the jack alops lol.


----------



## Andy M.

Can someone explain to me why herbivores have fangs?


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> Can someone explain to me why herbivores have fangs?


 
Maybe they act as a veggie shish kabob skewers? They just thread on a few artichokes, tomatoes, and baby lettuce heads, and they can walk around snacking all day!


----------



## Andy M.

keltin said:


> Maybe they act as a veggie shish kabob skewers? They just thread on a few artichokes, tomatoes, and baby lettuce heads, and they can walk around snacking all day!


 

I believe that MUST be it.


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> Can someone explain to me why herbivores have fangs?


 
god is a stoner?


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> Holy crap Jeeks, how’d you do that?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Yeah, it’s a Chinese Water Deer. Awesome, very good job! You’re up!


 
Found a site that sells different skulls.........was not easy though.


----------



## Jeekinz

ok Folks.....what in the world is this thing?


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> Can someone explain to me why herbivores have fangs?


 
Something to tie the Bouquet Garni to?


----------



## LT72884

its a zomed in shot of a lcd display or something. lol wild guess.


----------



## miniman

Andy M. said:


> Can someone explain to me why herbivores have fangs?


 
It's mostly that sex thing. Mine are bigger than yours so I'm more "attractive" for a mate or used to out phase a rival or even to fight one. The Chinese water deer use theirs for aggression - they can move the tusks forward or back.Water deer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sometimes they are used for exposing their eats so scraping away a covering to expose food - a lot of the pigs do this.

Ray


----------



## Andy M.

miniman said:


> It's mostly that sex thing. Mine are bigger than yours so I'm more "attractive" for a mate or used to out phase a rival or even to fight one. The Chinese water deer use theirs for aggression - they can move the tusks forward or back.Water deer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sometimes they are used for exposing their eats so scraping away a covering to expose food - a lot of the pigs do this.
> 
> Ray


 

Thanks, Ray.  If they were on the top of his head, they'd be horns or antlers.


----------



## Buck

Is  it "chemiluminescent" like  the Cyalume light sticks kids carry with them on Halloween trick or treat?


----------



## buckytom

good question, buck.

is it functional, or does it only have artistic value?


----------



## Jeekinz

Not too sure about the chemicalblahblahblah part.

It's definately more functional than artsy.


----------



## Jeekinz

It does change colors though.


----------



## Buck

Is  it used in a scientific application?


----------



## Jeekinz

Not scientific.







I plan to de-throne Mr. YT on this one.


----------



## Buck

Good heavens!  Am I boring you?


----------



## Jeekinz

Naaa.

This one's a toughy though.  lol


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:


> I plan to de-throne Mr. YT on this one.




Them's  mighty high expectations, mister.  You know you're challenging the equivalent of a Jedi Master?


----------



## Jeekinz

Aahh....Jedi Shmedi.


----------



## Buck

How about use in a display context, as in an illumination source for a sign?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> How about use in a display context, as in an illumination source for a sign?


 
A 'sign' can mean many things.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it "Smart A** THinking Putty"?


----------



## Buck

I mean a sign  like hangs in a bar and says  "Budweiser".


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> Is it "Smart A** THinking Putty"?


 
You..are not my friend.


Not a 'sign' like you mean, Buck. (check PM)

I can see I'll be nursing this thread all weekend.


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:


> I can see I'll be nursing this thread all weekend.



Oh brag, brag, brag!

C'mon people.  We gotta knock Jeeks down a peg or two.  Get those brainz workin'

Keep the poopy pitchforks ready,  too.


----------



## Jeekinz

Uh oh......


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of signaling device, or part of one?


----------



## Jeekinz

Yes..................


----------



## keltin

It’s a device that hooks up to your phone (land-line or cell in the dock) and flashes colors when a call is coming in?

It hooks up to your PC via USB or firewire and flashes to let you know you have emails or PMs?


----------



## Jeekinz

Woah!  Getting warmer.


----------



## keltin

It’s a lighted case for an external hard-drive that flashes during hard-drive activity?

It’s a lighted case for a modem that flashes with network activity?

It’s a PC MOD case that lights up to make your PC look cool?


----------



## Jeekinz

A big 'ol NO!


ha haaaa


----------



## Katie H

A light that signals to a deaf person that a call is coming in on a tty phone.


----------



## YT2095

it`s not one of these that uses the RF power from the phone antenna to light up is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

no to all of the above.............


----------



## YT2095

it`s a Deaf aid of some sort?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.....gotta smoke some ribs, se ya all later.


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


> You..are not my friend.


Hey It is an actual product name. I did not mean it in a bad way. 
It actually seemed like a pretty neat product.


----------



## expatgirl

Bring the ribs when you come back, J.-----


----------



## Andy M.

IS there more to the object than appears in the pic?


----------



## Jeekinz

Here's another pic.  It's only about 6-7 inches tall.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it emit a sound as well as light?
 Lets you know someone rang a door bell?
Does it sense temperature?
Does it sense air quality?
Does it sense noise?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.....sorry


----------



## Jeekinz

"Anyone.....anyone?.......Bueller?"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maybe time for a clue?


----------



## sattie

Kind of has a waxy look, like a candle.


----------



## expatgirl

Pillsbury Doughboy on a very hot day???  I have no clue---all my ideas (what few that I had) have already been exhausted.  And where are those smoked ribs?


----------



## Buck

Hate  to mention this Jeeks, but it looks vaguely obscene.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a thermometer that signals attaining a certain temperature level.


----------



## sattie

Is it a sound eliminator?  Noise reduction?


----------



## sattie

Mini air filter?


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> It’s a device that hooks up to your phone (land-line or cell in the dock) and flashes colors when a call is coming in?


 
This is on the mark, but doesn't exactly describe what it is.

Hint:  It's soft.

Buck, get your mind out of the guter and up to the sewer with ours.


----------



## Buck

An LED device that allows you to silence the ringer on your phone providing a visual signal of an incoming call.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a telephone!


----------



## Buck

Andy,  I think you just might be on to sumpin'.

Good work, ol' man!


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.......sorry


----------



## keltin

It’s a cell phone accessory that you place next to your cell phone, and it light up and flashes when there is an incoming call (kind of like a Fone Smarty or a Fone Pet)?

It’s a Cell phone holder that you rest your cell phone on, and it lights up for incoming calls?


----------



## LT72884

Buck said:


> Hate  to mention this Jeeks, but it looks vaguely obscene.


 LOL i thought the same thing. i was like " isnt this a cooking forum"


----------



## Andy M.

It's decorative and changes colors to the sound of music.


----------



## LT72884

a cell phone holder.


----------



## LT72884

Andy M. said:


> It's decorative and changes colors to the sound of music.


DANG thats a good guess.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.....sorry.


(ribs were outrageous, by the way)


----------



## keltin

It’s a device to block telemarketing calls?

It’s an ergonomic phone cradled that attaches to your phone so that you can prop it against your ear using your shoulder?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..................


----------



## YT2095

it`s a baby "Bat Phone" we all know new born Bats are pink and only turn brown/black later.

when Commisioner Gordon calls the bat cave (number selectable) the device flashes.


----------



## keltin

It’s a phone silencer. It connects to the phone and silences the ringer and flashes instead, thus the ringing won’t wake up a sleeping child/person in the house?

It’s a voicemail indicator device?

It’s a Caller ID or new call received indicator?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope sorry.......some funky guesses though......lol


----------



## Jeekinz

This will put the kabosh on the pink theory







How many pages was YT's remote blocker?


----------



## Andy M.

Does it change color based on outside events occurring or is it a preprogrammed sequence of colors?


----------



## Jeekinz

Outside events occurring.


----------



## keltin

A device for multi-line phones that flashes a different color depending on which line is ringing?

A device that flashes when an call is coming in (call waiting) for use when you’re using a dial-up modem to surf the wed?


----------



## YT2095

How about a remotely controlled Mood light


----------



## Jeekinz

'yaaawn'

nope........BUT.....YT is starting to think "outside the box"


----------



## keltin

A Wi-Fi or RF signal detector?


----------



## Jeekinz

no.  but it is blue tooth enabled.

Like the remote blocker, not really anymore hints to throw out there.


----------



## jeninga75

It's used for the ability for a computer to relay email status information to it over bluetooth.


----------



## keltin

A hands-free speaker phone conferencing device?

A wireless speaker?


----------



## Andy M.

A blue tooth transmission relay


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope..............



Andy M. said:


> A blue tooth transmission relay


 
.......sort of.  Depends on how you interpret it.


----------



## Jeekinz

Oh, this is actually a prototype, but it has a website and there are a bunch of other sites with reviews on it.


----------



## LT72884

have anything to do with pets and a cell phone.


----------



## Jeekinz

no..................good idea though.


----------



## LT72884

dang it. hmm. im so gettin the Icare phone for my kids when i have kids, when i get married in the near future i hope.


----------



## LT72884

its a cell phone decorative antenna for better signal strength or its just a cool looking weird siliconated object that has cool leds that go blinkady blink blink


----------



## keltin

Is it strictly visual, or does it also produce/reproduce/emit sound?


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> Nope..............
> 
> 
> 
> .......sort of. Depends on how you interpret it.


 

Calls that come into your land line are transmitted to your blue tooth enabled cell.


----------



## expatgirl

Fiber optics are involved............


----------



## Jeekinz

No,  to all of the above.


----------



## sattie

Is it an alert systme for the elderly?  Like a medic alert?


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it change color depending on who is calling? Kind of like a visual caller ID?


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> Does it change color depending on who is calling? Kind of like a visual caller ID?


 
That's a good guess! I don't know what Jeek's device does, but here is a visual caller ID unit as you've described. Neat!


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..............


----------



## Jeekinz

And another pic............


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it notify you that you have a call coming in if you are on line or watching a movie on your cell phone?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...............

Where's YT been??????????   LOL


----------



## LT72884

its a camera, what it sees it puts it on the phone


----------



## Renee Attili

LT72884 said:


> its a camera, what it sees it puts it on the phone


Good guess! That would be cool to have.


----------



## keltin

Jeeks..................you’re evil!!!!!

It’s a hugms and is designed to allow you to send a hug to someone using your cell phone!


----------



## LT72884

yup i just looked it up and its weird.


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> Jeeks..................you’re evil!!!!!
> 
> It’s a hugms and is designed to allow you to send a hug to someone using your cell phone!


 
Good job, Keltin.  I find the weirdest things Googling for answers to other posts.


----------



## Andy M.

Seems like one of the single most useless items I've come across.  How long does it take to type Hugggggs. (or whatever)


----------



## LT72884

just send a pic of a lil hottie and say hugs from me to you. i would rather see a pic than a bunch of lights in a weird looking weird thing. LOL, but thats me


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Good job, Keltin. I find the weirdest things Googling for answers to other posts.


 
Have you bumped into the "hug shirt" yet? 

And I know what you mean, I've come across the weirdest stuff too trying to find answers. Your hugms post put me into another world of searching!!


----------



## keltin

Ok, we’ve had some tough ones lately. Jeeks’ last one gave me a two day headache! So, I’m going with something a bit more common. I imagine there is someone here that will get this immediately. So, what’s this?


----------



## Jeekinz

Roller lifters.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Roller lifters.


 
Well SNAP!!!!

Yeah. How'd you get that so quick? Torn an engine down before?

Don't kill us again with your next pic!!!


----------



## LT72884

that was a second guess for me. my first was a light saber. LOL. what brand are those lifters. there nice.


----------



## Jeekinz

Kelt, if it has to do with any part of a car, motorcycle or mechanics tool I should get it.

Post another one, I don't have any good ideas.


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> that was a second guess for me. my first was a light saber. LOL. what brand are those lifters. there nice.


 
Not sure of the brand. I found them here. It’s been many years since I’ve been that deep into an engine. I was going to post an oxygen sensor or clutch plate, but figured lots of people would know those. I thought a lifter was deep enough into the engine that not many people would know it. Looks like I goofed! I was hoping people would think lightsaber!


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Kelt, if it has to do with any part of a car, motorcycle or mechanics tool I should get it.
> 
> Post another one, I don't have any good ideas.


 
I saw your hobbies were motocross.....guess I wasn't thinking that you'd also tear down engines. Ok, since you're passig it back to me, I'll find another pic. Hold on......


----------



## Jeekinz

I used to own a bunch of Mopars, too.  Cudas, Challengers, Roadrunners.


----------



## keltin

I didn't have any ideas either! But I found something anyway. So, what is this:


----------



## Andy M.

It's a fireplace accessory that holds kerosene.  The brass rod has a ceramic knob on the end that soaks up the kerosene and is used as a fireatarter


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> It's a fireplace accessory that holds kerosene. The brass rod has a ceramic knob on the end that soaks up the kerosene and is used as a fireatarter


 
Well SNAP again!

Ok, I’m retiring! 

Great job Andy! You’re up!

Oh....here's another view of it.


----------



## Andy M.

Let's start with this one of a kind device:


----------



## keltin

Looks like something for carrying or moving logs or large pipes?


----------



## Jeekinz

Motorcycle lift.


----------



## Andy M.

No, to both


----------



## Jeekinz

Keg lift?...................


----------



## Andy M.

Another no


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like it helps stand something up because of the red feet......something fragile because of the padding.


----------



## LT72884

you lay on it and put your forehead on the head rest part and then the roller rolls over your stomach or something


----------



## Buck

Just  came  on here today to find the long running pull-your-hair-out photo has been guessed.

Open letter to Jeekins;

The day I need a hugums is the day they make me exhibit "A" in the looney bin.  You, sir are seriously deranged and I admire you for it.

Respectfully Yours,
Buck


----------



## Jeekinz

I like it.............has a nice ring to it.


----------



## keltin

Is it used to move missiles around from one spot to another for loading?


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> Is it used to move missiles around from one spot to another for loading?


oh crap, thats a good guess.


----------



## Buck

Andy,

In its current configuration about how high is it?


----------



## Andy M.

I would estimnate it's about waist high.


----------



## Buck

Is it used in the textile industry?


----------



## Andy M.

It's not used in the textile industry.


----------



## Buck

It's used to manipulate fuel rods in a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used by NASA?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, guys.  No to all.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used in a hospital? Or By the military?


----------



## Andy M.

No........................


----------



## keltin

It's a toilet jack (a special device to lift a toilet from the floor).


----------



## Uncle Bob

Was it made by a goverment or private industry?


----------



## healthyfoodie

something used in physical therapy? or to help a person who has been injured get into a stretcher or something?

or maybe used in the automotive industry to slide under a lift where a car or truck is stationed in order to service it? 

it's strange because of those red feet looking things on the side, but it's on wheels and looks like there is a spring and maybe a hydraulic piston of some sort near the bottom right??


----------



## jeninga75

A motorcycle lift?


----------



## Andy M.

keltin said:


> It's a toilet jack (a special device to lift a toilet from the floor).


 

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winnah!

Toilet Jack


----------



## Katie H

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,  keltin,  be easy  on the rest of us.  I've been so bored and frustrated with the last few weeks, yes weeks, of postings that I haven't even bothered to post.  Be nice to us.


----------



## Buck

WOW! Who'd a thunk it?

A toilet jack!


----------



## kategreece

Interesting . How about "Wailing Wall" .


----------



## keltin

Katie E said:


> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, keltin, be easy on the rest of us. I've been so bored and frustrated with the last few weeks, yes weeks, of postings that I haven't even bothered to post. Be nice to us.


 
 I usually try to pick common or regular items that some may be very familiar with, but most may not be. Heck, my last few were trounced easily! I’ve got a new pic ready, and will post it in a second, but I have a feeling it’s going to go fast!


----------



## keltin

Ok, on your marks, get set........what is this thing?


----------



## Katie H

A tool  used in some area of auto maintenance/repair?


----------



## keltin

Nope, nothing to do with automobile work.


----------



## LT72884

telephone work


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used by someone who smokes a pipe......


----------



## YT2095

I`m with uncle Bob here too.


----------



## Andy M.

Pipe tool for sure.  Tamps the tobacco, digs it out and scrapes the bowl.


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Used by someone who smokes a pipe......


 
Ding, ding, ding!

Yep, it’s a Czech Pipe Tool. The basic idea of use is here. I figured someone out there was a pipe smoker or had an Uncle or grandfather that was and may have seen this before.

You're up Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wow, I've never won, and I will return as quickly as possible


----------



## sattie

Make it something I can guess UB!!!  LOL!


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow, I've never won, and I will return as quickly as possible


 
Well, you nailed this one for sure! LOL! 

Uh....do you think you could possibly upload the pic as an attachment or use http://www.imagehosting.com/ as the image hosting site? I can’t see pics from most other image hosting sites.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry it took so long! I was totally not prepared. Anyway, What is this?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Keltin, are you able to see this one?


----------



## Jeekinz

That flattens out a grinding wheel.


----------



## YT2095

it looks like a combination between a Glass cutter and a perforater.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a glass cutter....


----------



## Andy M.

It's a leather creasing tool


----------



## Renee Attili

Paper Cutter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy..Renee  Sorry No.


----------



## Andy M.

It's used in sewing to mark fabrics/sewing patterns.


----------



## Renee Attili

It looks like a tool that I used in screen printing when we stretched and made the screens. Is it used on material like fabric?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not used in sewing or on fabric


----------



## Andy M.

A marking tool for leather to set a pattern for rivets.


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Keltin, are you able to see this one?


 
Nope. The filters they have here at work are annoying. But, I can see it when I get home.


----------



## Uncle Bob

kelton 

I have the image hosted on the site you mentioned, but I don't know how to get it here. Just copy and paste?


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> kelton
> 
> I have the image hosted on the site you mentioned, but I don't know how to get it here. Just copy and paste?


 
That site will give you options for URL links. Select the forum option copy it and then paste the URL or you can PM the URL to me. You can also use insert image function here, and paste the URL that way, but you'll need to strip some of the HTML code they use.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelton, go here. Maybe you can post it for me.

http://www.imagehosting.com/index.php?&showlinks=1&viewmode=1&upload_session=d9ea89fbb9c9


Thanks!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maybe this will work. If not I'll delete the post......


----------



## LT72884

a good back scratcher


----------



## keltin

A scoring tool for tile or plastic????


----------



## Uncle Bob

None of the Above.........


----------



## Alix

Pastry crimper.


----------



## Katie H

A pastry docker?


----------



## Renee Attili

Pizza Cutter?


----------



## Renee Attili

Spline tool? Roll knife screen tool?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry, No to all


----------



## keltin

A tool for burnishing or decorating pottery????


----------



## YT2095

is it a roller type Counter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No to All................


----------



## YT2095

a stitching marker for Leather?

(although we used Punches for that)


----------



## keltin

A tool to remove grout from between tiles?

Removable training wheel for a tiny scooter????????


----------



## Andy M.

IS it used in leather work?


----------



## Uncle Bob

The answer is no to all


----------



## YT2095

in that case it can only be one thing!

Optimus Primes Toothbrush!


----------



## LT72884

its used for sewing patterns. you trace along the lines of the pattern and it puts the teeth marks on the fabric


----------



## keltin

Is it used to score paper of cardboard for folding?


Ok....time to think outside the box:

Is it a meat tenderizer?!??!?!

How about a tool to score or aerate cheese wheels?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm sorry....No


----------



## Renee Attili

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm sorry....No


You have said that several times now Uncle Bob, but, I don't think you are. I think you sit tucked away sipping on something good and love to see all the wrong answers we can come up with!


----------



## keltin

Some kind of wire tool that pulls and feeds fence wire while you’re stretching it from post to post?

A knife sharpener??????????

(For this to be your first pic, you put up a doozey!!!  )


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee, can't you ever take 'no' for an answer?


j/k


----------



## miniman

Is it a hand tool for making a furrow for sowing seed in your garden - it looks like a mini cultivator.


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


> Renee, can't you ever take 'no' for an answer?
> 
> 
> j/k


No I can't
You are laughing a little too hard for a cat with a melon on his head!!


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> Is it used to score paper of cardboard for folding?



apparently not, I already suggested a perforator


----------



## Uncle Bob

Renee Attili said:


> You have said that several times now Uncle Bob, but, I don't think you are. I think you sit tucked away sipping on something good and love to see all the wrong answers we can come up with!


 

I really am sorry Miss Renee... I want you to win! Please try hard! 



EDIT: The answer is still No to all


----------



## YT2095

ok a Mega wild guess here, Is it something to do with Tin Cans? like part of an opener for instance?


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> No I can't
> You are laughing a little too hard for a cat with a melon on his head!!


 
I'm the Big Green Egg mascot.


----------



## keltin

Is it a gilding tool?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a can opener...Whats a guilding tool?


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Not a can opener...Whats a guilding tool?


 
Guess that wasn’t it! 

It’s a handheld tool with a rolling wheel like this pic of yours that is used to apply metal leaf (usually gold) to a surface. Usually done with wood working or some metal working for decoration.

Back to Goog.....uh, the drawing board!


----------



## Featherblu

Hello, I'm new here, but I think I know what this is - it's a dressing tool for grinding wheels. Have one in my shop.


----------



## YT2095

is part of a mechanism?

maybe like a movable part to transfer motion.


----------



## keltin

Featherblu said:


> Hello, I'm new here, but I think I know what this is - it's a dressing tool for grinding wheels. Have one in my shop.


 
Welcome to DC featherblu!! 

And that’s a great guess....you may have this one.

Jeeks had guessed it is used to flatten a grinding wheel....but I looked up a “dressing wheel” and what it does is basically sharpens or roughs up a grinding wheel. If this is it, then Jeeks was really close!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Featherblu said:


> Hello, I'm new here, but I think I know what this is - it's a dressing tool for grinding wheels. Have one in my shop.


 
Can you Believe it?? The guy walks in the door and is the 

Winner!!!!

It is in fact a wheel dressing tool. Used to "dress" a grinding wheel on a grinder!
Grainger Industrial Supply: Grinding Wheel Dresser 6Z851

Congratulations!!! You may post your picture now!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wait....Where did Jeekinz make his guess.....Did I miss it?


----------



## Jeekinz

That's alright....we need a breath of fresh air in here.


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Wait....Where did Jeekinz make his guess.....Did I miss it?


 
It was a few posts after you posted the pic, and were trying to help me see it. You may have missed it because the posts were flying at that point and you were trying to help me see the pic. Probably my fault......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob said:


> Wait....Where did Jeekinz make his guess.....Did I miss it?


 
Wait!!!  JEEKINZ DID GUESS WHAT IT DOES, NOT WHAT IT IS, AND I MISSED HIS POST. SO WHO WINS???


----------



## Uncle Bob

keltin said:


> It was a few posts after you posted the pic, and were trying to help me see it. You may have missed it because the posts were flying at that point and you were trying to help me see the pic. Probably my fault......


 
No! No! My fault for not seeing it! I aplogize, especially to you Jeekinz!


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> Wait!!! JEEKINZ DID GUESS WHAT IT DOES, NOT WHAT IT IS, AND I MISSED HIS POST. SO WHO WINS???


 
Jeeks will KILL US!!!!!  Let the new guy do it! 

Actually, if you agree with Jeek’s answer, then he is the winner....but I think featherblu is uploading a pic now (managing attachments).


----------



## Featherblu

Sorry - did not reat the whole thread. It is in fact used to flatten and dress a grinding wheel, although I must admit I never had much luck making them flat.


----------



## keltin

Featherblu said:


> Sorry - did not reat the whole thread. It is in fact used to flatten and dress a grinding wheel, although I must admit I never had much luck making them flat.


 
Ok.....so I guess that means..........Jeeks...........wins.


----------



## Jeekinz

Featherblu is up...........welcome aboard!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

yeah, it`ll be nice to have fresh meat in here


----------



## Renee Attili

Does Featherblu know to come back and repost?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hold on tight...Jeekinz is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!



Edit...Featherblu indicated he wouold wait until next time to "Win the Mercedes"...


----------



## Renee Attili

With jeenkins up does featherblu know that it might be awhile? and god forbid YT gets the next one, poor featherblu will never get a chance


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> It was a few posts after you posted the pic, and were trying to help me see it. You may have missed it because the posts were flying at that point and you were trying to help me see the pic. Probably my fault......


I just used that same tool the other night. cept mines smaller and black. lol


----------



## Jeekinz

Have fun................


----------



## miniman

a radio for the shower?


----------



## Buck

Anybody knows that's a catfish.


----------



## Jeekinz

(I borrowed it from Buck's keychain-lol)


----------



## Buck

It's a container to carry your silly putty in.

I always keep mine with me.  You never know when you're going to need a silly putty fix.


----------



## Renee Attili

SOmething to keep medications in? Phone?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope sorry..............


----------



## Renee Attili

Soap Keeper?


----------



## Renee Attili

Hows about a pink catfish keychain? (sometimes easy becomes hard)


----------



## Buck

A USB  memory device.


----------



## expatgirl

An alert or panic button of some sort.    A holder for your money, medicines.


----------



## Featherblu

What scares me is that he/she might have one of these! I going for a pill holder (why, I don't know)


----------



## keltin

It's an indicator for an incoming cell phone call. It lights up or vibrates when you have an incoming call.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a holder for a fragrance.  The scent comes out of the holes in the bottom


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maybe it glows in the dark, so you can find your keys in your purse???


----------



## Andy M.

It's a fish food dispenser for a fish tank


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, none of the above..............BWAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Featherblu

One of those weird Japanese electronic pets?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, sorry.............


----------



## YT2095

a floating key chain?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Metal or plastic? Solid or hollow?

Used on a Zipper or a piece of luggage?


----------



## Jeekinz

Plastic _housing._


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it hold something that a little girl might have? Like hair pins, perfume, makeup?


----------



## keltin

It’s a personal protection device designed to deliver a shock to an assailant!


----------



## Andy M.

Is it battery powered?


----------



## Renee Attili

Or along the lines of Keltin, a personal alarm device, a panic button of sorts?


----------



## Renee Attili

Or how about a tracking device for your child?


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> It’s a personal protection device designed to deliver a shock to an assailant!


 
Sure is!  God Job, Keltin!

Cute Pink Seal Hides a Shocking Secret » Thoughts from the Sidelines - Technology, Gadgets & Curiosities


----------



## Renee Attili

way to go Keltin! Be kind


----------



## keltin

ok, here we go. Ready?

What's this:


----------



## YT2095

a little garden fence thingy, I have some here in wood.


----------



## keltin

Nope, not a fence. It's a bit smaller than that.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It goes around the edge of a flower bed


----------



## miniman

A writing duplicator that allows you to a copy repeated pattern exactly. Great for school children writing lines.


----------



## keltin

Nope, a bit smaller. You can hold this in your hand.


----------



## keltin

Cool idea miniman....but nope.


----------



## YT2095

so it doesn`t define a perimeter, ok how about a spring mechanism? perhaps Jewelery!

aha, how about a Hair position holder (dont know the name).

oh great, as I edited this with more ideas someone came up with one similar *sigh*


----------



## Uncle Bob

It goes in a womans hair...


----------



## Uncle Bob

A tie clasp


----------



## keltin

Nope......none of those. It does stretch to become longer or shorter, but it isn't spring loaded.


----------



## Uncle Bob

a type of measuring device?


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> a type of measuring device?


 
Yes, you could say that!


----------



## Uncle Bob

an expandable ruler....maybe used to draw circles.....or does it measure current/amps/volts etc.


----------



## LT72884

You use it in your profession.


----------



## YT2095

is for Shoes a Foot measuring device?


----------



## keltin

None of the above! Well, other than it is expandable/collapsible.


----------



## LT72884

ok so its used for something cool. I know what it is. Back in my Halo playing days when we would play king of the hill. it used one of these as the hill. you stick it in the ground and it displays a holographic image of itself. All right sweet ill be finding a pic.. that was easy.


----------



## YT2095

ok, when you`re stacking hamburgers in Industry just before freezing them for shipping, you use this thing to make sure you have the right amount in the pile and they are the correct thickness...

I have no idea, I just made that sh!t up :P


----------



## keltin

None of the above!


----------



## LT72884

YT2095 said:


> ok, when you`re stacking hamburgers in Industry just before freezing them for shipping, you use this thing to make sure you have the right amount in the pile and they are the correct thickness...
> 
> I have no idea, I just made that sh!t up :P



LOL nice. DUDE i would laugh if that was correct. well actually im laughin now


----------



## miniman

A cutter for something like pastry or pasta - so that you have strips all the same width.


----------



## Uncle Bob

does it measure weight or distance?


----------



## keltin

Sorry miniman, but no.

Uncle Bob, it's for distance....but it's not so much hard measurements (numerical) as it is a gauge of distance.


----------



## Andy M.

IT's a device to change scale on a map.


----------



## keltin

Neat idea Andy, but nope.


----------



## Jeekinz

10 point divider for marine navigation?


----------



## keltin

Nope. It's a simple tool really.


----------



## Jeekinz

(duh..only 8 points)

Layout tool for shelf pins?

....I did, however, find a new pic....."Oh!"


----------



## keltin

Nope, but it does work along that basic idea.


----------



## Featherblu

Used to divide an item, wooden board, etc. into equal parts - to divide into 3 equal parts, put the 1st pin on one edge and the 4th pin on the other edge and so on - ?????


----------



## keltin

Nope, not that either.


----------



## Featherblu

Is it used for sewing? Laying out pleats, maybe?


----------



## Featherblu

Or spacing buttons/button holes?????


----------



## keltin

Featherblu said:


> Is it used for sewing? Laying out pleats, maybe?


 
Yep! It's a buttonhole gauge or a sewing gauge.

You're up!


----------



## Jeekinz

Noice........


----------



## Featherblu

What is it called and how is it used?


----------



## Katie H

keltin said:


> Yep! It's a buttonhole gauge or a sewing gauge.
> 
> You're up!



I use mine to measure pastry and pasta strips, too.


----------



## keltin

Katie E said:


> I use mine to measure pastry and pasta strips, too.


 
I thought you might have a clue on this one!


----------



## keltin

It’s a fire starter. You put you kindling in the well, pull the steel rod out from the side, apply it to the wheel, and roll it to make sparks on the kindling?


----------



## Featherblu

Nope


----------



## keltin

Does pulling on the handle to the left cause the wheel to spin?


----------



## Featherblu

It will cause the wheel to move, not necessarily spin


----------



## keltin

A spice grinder of some kind?????

Coffee bean grinder????


----------



## Uncle Bob

Would it be classified as a toy?


----------



## Featherblu

Nope, nope, and nope


----------



## Uncle Bob

At any point in the use of it do you see/smell smoke


----------



## Featherblu

No smoke - no odor


----------



## sattie

Does it take string or twine and roll it up in a ball?


----------



## Featherblu

sattie - nope


----------



## keltin

A knife or blade sharpener?


----------



## keltin

It's used to strip leaves or berries off of dried herbs?


----------



## Featherblu

Sorry, no to both, keltin


----------



## keltin

Something used for drying/processing/rolling tobacco?


----------



## Featherblu

Nope - hint - it's less than a foot long


----------



## keltin

A Kwazulian ceremonial brain extractor?

Some kind of foot massage device???? 

Shoe cleaning or shining device?

Is it used in cooking at all?


----------



## Uncle Bob

does it grind or shell something


----------



## keltin

Would Cheech and Chong want one of these??????


----------



## Featherblu

keltin - no x4 
Uncle Bob - neither


----------



## Featherblu

keltin (or is it Dave - you remember Dave) - anyhow, they might want one, but you're headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## keltin

Hmmmm.......another YT in the making? I take it that this is a handmade device as opposed to commercially made. I'm also assuming you own it and took this picture so we're SOL in finding a pic of it on the net????


----------



## keltin

Does that handle on the left come all the way out to be used as a tool of some sort, or is it’s only function to stay in the device and move the wheel?


----------



## Featherblu

Wrong! You can find pics on the net, but ya gots t' know what it is first -catch 22!!!!!!! This one is hand made, but there are commercially made versions.


----------



## Featherblu

keltin - now you're headed down the right road. The 'handle' on the left does come out and it is a tool.


----------



## Renee Attili

Pipe Cleaner?


----------



## Andy M.

It's a pipe holder with a cleaning tool


----------



## keltin

Used for working with leather?

Used for working with yarn?


----------



## Andy M.

Is the black stuff in the bowl ash?


----------



## Jeekinz

..........man, these Rookies can be tough................


----------



## healthyfoodie

the wheel looks to have a groove in it, does a guide wire go in there?


----------



## Featherblu

Man, I thought this would be easy for my first time out. Ok - here's what we got - it's less than a foot long, it's a tool, has nothing to do with cooking, the 'handle' on the left side is removable, the groove in the wheel does not guide a wire, but it does contain a silk thread -- next hint -- it did not originate in the US of A .......... next?


----------



## Buck

Is it used for stitching footwear?


----------



## expatgirl

Does it run some type of yarn or string or ply through the concoction that is present--such as it may "dye" it or coat it?


----------



## Andy M.

It's used to process silkworm cocoons.


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry, I also meant to add "fur" to the above far-out observation.


----------



## healthyfoodie

i'd like to know what the roundish thing in the middle is and what it's filled with.... but i guess if I knew that i would probably have a pretty good idea of what it is  

sticking with the sewing theme - is it a tool [antique perhaps] to wind bobbins or wind thread, yarn, etc?


----------



## YT2095

the removable part is called a prin, it works with an end feed shuttle, when the prin (bobbin) is fully wound.


----------



## Featherblu

*Buck - not for footware*
*Andy and YT - good guesses - way wrong, but good oh, Andy M - it's not ash, but close*

*Hmmmmmm - very observent, expatgirl*

*healthyfoodie - not related to sewing in any way*


----------



## YT2095

wooden incense burner, but you said it`s nothing to do with smoke or fire starting.
is it for making Paint from minerals?
and then maybe to use it as a type of Roller brush/wheel for body art?


----------



## YT2095

OR, how a gunpowder dispenser, for laying a line of black powder in a trail along paper to make Quickmatch fuse, probably Chinese idea/origin.


----------



## Featherblu

YT - it doesn't really 'dispense' anything and it is a very simple tool that has one function. It is Asian in origin, but not Chinese.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A music box.........Yes?


----------



## YT2095

since you said you made it yourself, is it a Musical Instrument?

something you blow into?


----------



## Andy M.

What's the black stuff????


----------



## expatgirl

is it one of those string tools that make sure that something is level and built straight or some other type of marking apparatus?


----------



## expatgirl

The residue looks like charcoal ash or burnt wood ash IMO.  BTW, Featherblu, are you actually using this "tool" or does is it used for conversation starters like on this site--


----------



## YT2095

or is it for Line marking?

you pull a string through the charcoal, pull the string tight between 2 points and close to a surface, then you "Twang" the string and the charcoal comes off leaving a line.


edit: nevermind I think that`s what Expat meant before me.


----------



## Andy M.

expatgirl said:


> The residue looks like charcoal ash or burnt wood ash IMO. BTW, Featherblu, are you actually using this "tool" or does is it used for conversation starters like on this site--


 

He said the black is not ash in a earlier post.


----------



## Featherblu

expatgirl's got it. I did not make this tool - had it a long time and I do use it. It's a Japanese marking tool used like a chalk line. The black in the middle is an ink soaked piece of raw wool and the line is a fine thread of silk. The handle on the left is actually a pin attached to the silk thread. The thread goes through the ink as it is pulled out and - YT's right - TWANG and you have a straight, very fine line. Called a Sumitubo - Your turn expatgirl!


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job, Expat!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats, expat...

That was a tough one!


----------



## keltin

Holy cow.....it was a chalk line?!?!?!?!? None of mine look that cool! 

Nice job Expat, and that was a way cool challenge Featherblu!


----------



## Featherblu

Here's a good link on the Sumitubo - the one I have is a standard design - had it for about 30 years. Like the idea of leaving it with the house when it's built.
Traditional Measuring and Marking Tools - Bamboo Rules, Sumitubo (Japanese Ink Line), Sumisashi (Bamboo Marking Pen)


----------



## Jeekinz

Only problem is, it won't fit in my tool belt.


----------



## keltin

Featherblu said:


> Here's a good link on the Sumitubo - the one I have is a standard design - had it for about 30 years. Like the idea of leaving it with the house when it's built.
> Traditional Measuring and Marking Tools - Bamboo Rules, Sumitubo (Japanese Ink Line), Sumisashi (Bamboo Marking Pen)


 
That is simply awesome! I’ve learned something today, so I guess I can go home now!!


----------



## expatgirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  I am totally speechless----I was pulling rabbits out of the hat when I posted that guess---I just remembered my hubby doing this when we were first married and impressed with the line that it made.  But it looked NOTHING like yours, Featherblu.  It made a blue line but it was already chalked before it came out of the measuring tape.  Give me a day or two before I can find a picture that you all can guess in 5 secs.    Thanks for the high fives!


----------



## Jeekinz

You guys and gals can play with this for the time being.......


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it have an identical opening on the other end?  Or is it closed?


----------



## Jeekinz

closed.............


----------



## Renee Attili

If it is smaller than it appears, it looks like one of those safety tip cover for pointy objects


----------



## Buck

Please,  kind sir, could you  provide us  with some  indication of size?


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> Please, kind sir,


Hey Buck you have something brown on your little fuzzy nose


----------



## Jeekinz

Maybe an inch or so in diameter.

(Buck, did you get my e-mail?)


----------



## sattie

Do you guys have a job or what?????  OK OK... I know I am on here while I am working, but dang, I check out for an hour and come back and 5 more pics have been posted and I am still trying to guess the pic from 10 pages ago!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

sattie said:


> Do you guys have a job or what?????


 
Yeah, I have to try to orchestrate a bunch of children to deliver packages in the NY metro area.

DC keeps my blood pressure down.


----------



## Buck

Renee Attili said:


> Hey Buck you have something brown on your little fuzzy nose



Watch  it, sister.  You might receive a visit from some unwelcome "creatures."

Does the term "flea" mean anything to you?


----------



## Jeekinz

Ain't no bugs on me....ain't no bugs on me...may be bugs on some of you mugs


----------



## Buck

It's  a  ceramic thimble.

That wath thertainly thimble.


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> Watch it, sister. You might receive a visit from some unwelcome "creatures."
> 
> Does the term "flea" mean anything to you?


Hey, let's not get crazy!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL...nope.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a cover for something?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...............


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Ain't no bugs on me....ain't no bugs on me...may be bugs on some of you mugs


 

Arrrgggghhh....now that jingle....is stuck....in my head!!!!


----------



## Buck

A diving helmet for a Leprechaun.


----------



## miniman

Sits on the blunt end of a knitting needle to help count stitches.


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> Arrrgggghhh....now that jingle....is stuck....in my head!!!!


That was the idea.....

Not a helmet either.....lol


----------



## miniman

pencil topper????


----------



## Jeekinz

no to both mini


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> Arrrgggghhh....now that jingle....is stuck....in my head!!!!



Yeah,  but ya gotta admit the little doggie is cute.


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Yeah, but ya gotta admit the little doggie is cute.


 
Never thought I'd hear a cat say that!!!!


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> Never thought I'd hear a cat say that!!!!




There's  not a prejudiced bone in my body.  Why,  some of my best friends are dogs.


----------



## Buck

Is it a cigarette snuffer?


----------



## healthyfoodie

the rubber thing that goes on the bottom of a chair leg or other legged object so that it doesn't scratch the floor / stays stable etc?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Is it a cigarette snuffer?


 
Great guess!


----------



## keltin

An inch in diameter? About the size of a quarter? Obviously it’s porcelain or glazed ceramic.

A decorative knob for the top of a lamp shade……it goes on the threaded end where the shade rests on the lamp body?


----------



## Katie H

keltin said:


> An inch in diameter? About the size of a quarter? Obviously it’s porcelain or glazed ceramic.
> 
> A decorative knob for the top of a lamp shade……it goes on the threaded end where the shade rests on the lamp body?



Good guess,  keltin.  Those  gadgets are called  "finials," but  the  size would  be too large for one of those.    Unless, of course, the lamp is quite large.

However, a finial needs to be threaded and there appear to be no threads in this object.


----------



## expatgirl

I'm waiting for DH to wake up and help me with posting of the picture--should be later today.

Anyway, J, thanks for filling up the time------is this one of those jeweler eyepieces?


----------



## Katie H

Hey,  expat.   Nice  to see you here.  Isn't it fun to challenge our Olympic greats?

I look forward to your picture.  We girls have to hang together.


----------



## keltin

Katie E said:


> Good guess, keltin. Those gadgets are called "finials," but the size would be too large for one of those. Unless, of course, the lamp is quite large.
> 
> However, a finial needs to be threaded and there appear to be no threads in this object.


 
"Finial"??? Those things have a name?!?!? 

An important sounding name at that! Well, I've learned something! Thanks for that. Now, all I have to do is work in a cool way to use my knew knowledge. Maybe at the next cookout, I’ll causally stroll through the neighbor's house and remark to the hostess that I simply love the finials she has chosen for the great room! Man, I’d sound up-town!!!

Thanks for the edification! See……DC teaches WAY more than just cooking. I LOVE this place!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Katie E, but I'm definitely not in the same class as some of The Greats but it sure is fun to even guess WRONG most of the time just the same.


----------



## keltin

expatgirl said:


> Thanks, Katie E, but I'm definitely not in the same class as some of The Greats but it sure is fun to even guess WRONG most of the time just the same.


 
Huh??? You guessed the Oriental Chalkline! That makes you a Goddess in my book. *bows down*


----------



## expatgirl

Know what you mean, Keltin-----I've learned a lot here, and it'd darn better be on those cards in the next Pictionary Edition.  

Ok, J, I didn't read the posts all the way through and obviously it can't be a jeweler's eypiece if it's closed on one end.  Is it a cue stick sharpener or whatever it does to a cue stick or maybe a dart end sharpener.


----------



## expatgirl

Flattery will get you everywhere, Keltin!!!!!


----------



## keltin

expatgirl said:


> Know what you mean, Keltin-----I've learned a lot here, and it'd darn better be on those cards in the next Pictionary Edition.
> 
> Ok, J, I didn't read the posts all the way through and obviously it can't be a jeweler's eypiece if it's closed on one end. Is it a *cue stick sharpener* or whatever it does to a cue stick or maybe a dart end sharpener.


 
Oh......GREAT guess. That is called a "porcupine" amongst the billiard boys. And while it is a great guess, as Katie points out, the 1" diamter is a bit big for it to be even that. Plus, I've never seen one that is ceramic...beer swilling and ceramic doesn't work so well in the Friday night pool halls! 

Still, a great guess!!!


----------



## keltin

It can't possibly be a weird anti-nail biting tool? A thing you put on a person's fingers that has a chronic habit of biting their nails (yeah, getting medieval here!)???


----------



## keltin

***off topic................Expat, you're over in the middle east right? What time is it over there? Are you up late or early?*****


----------



## expatgirl

keltin said:


> ***off topic................Expat, you're over in the middle east right? What time is it over there? Are you up late or early?*****



Kazakhstan is considered Central Asia. We are exactly 12 hours ahead of those in the CST zone until the time change which K. doesn't follow btw.  So it's now Saturday morning at around 9:40am.  BTW, it's fun to  "run backwards" in time and see what DC'ers have posted.


----------



## YT2095

is a knob of something like a Volume control knob?


----------



## expatgirl

Here, Kitty, Kitty--oops I mean, Jeekinz, Jeekinz!  Where are you????????  Just in case we are all WRONG again on former guesses, it's a pull knob for a ceiling fan  or an expensive pencil sharpener?  One last guess----it's made of porcelain, ceramic, or plastic.


----------



## Jeekinz

He I Go!

Should I let the cat out of the bag so you can post yours expat?


----------



## expatgirl

No, J, let everyone keep guessing.  My DH helped me earlier and I have the pic ready to go.  He'll be here until Monday morning---Sunday evening y'all's time.  So let the guesses keep rolling until then.  Surely someone is going to guess it by then.  If not I'll let you know, though I'm very interested in knowing what it is.  Thanks for asking....nice scratch under your chin ( unfortunately your ears are covered)...........


----------



## Jeekinz

So far everyone is wrong........keep 'em coming.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it used to crush things like pills or herbs?


----------



## Buck

It's a spider flattener.


----------



## Buck

Is it decorative or functional?


----------



## Jeekinz

functional............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do they come in different colors....? Would you say it goes over something, or something goes in it....?


----------



## Jeekinz

Theoretically, they should come in different colors.  Something goes in it.


----------



## Buck

Is it used to contain  something edible?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does this item stand alone or is there some type of rack that it sits in? Is this the only piece or does something go with it?? Does is measure anything????


----------



## expatgirl

Is there a magnet in there or is it magnetized inside?


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll give some hints to move this along for expat.

So far, none of the above. Fits in your hand....think deception


----------



## SurvivorGirl

deception? 
I was going to guess the little knob at the end of the string that you use to lift the blinds. 
hmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob

You stuff it with a silk hanky, palm the device and whip the hanky out. Ha!


----------



## Jeekinz

'Ta Da"   Yup....that's what it is.

Let's see what xpat deals.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Jeekinz said:


> 'Ta Da"   Yup....that's what it is.
> 
> Let's see what xpat deals.


so it is the hanky thing? hmm interesting


----------



## Uncle Bob

Expatgirl.....The Stage is yours!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry---but my server is NOT updating me very well on  current posts to DC---the last update for me  was five  hours ago....and I'm in the middle of preparing a coffee for about 20 ladies tomorrow but I will post the picture pronto and you'll guess it pronto.  


BTW, great job, Uncle Bob!!!!!!!!  You mean magicians use tricks??????????????


----------



## expatgirl

What is this a picture of?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Starfish flower


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it edible? or a part of it?


----------



## expatgirl

No, Uncle Bob, it's not a starfish flower and hint #1--it does NOT have a foul odor or attracts flies which is what the starfish flower does.  #2 if you eat this plant you will be swigging Pepto Bismol--the deer will be laughing at you, however.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does this plant have multiple blooms??? Do you find this in Texas, or in Kazakhstan? Or both?


----------



## expatgirl

From what I've read it does have multiple blooms and there are parts of Texas that it's found in but on a limited, small scale.  Found more abundant in other areas.  Definitely NOT Kazakhstan.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ornamental? Wild? Grown as a cash crop? I don't have a clue!!!


----------



## expatgirl

i think I detect a fellow gardener---it's considered "wild" if you mean "non-cultivated".


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like we need a clue or two to get close the the answer.  Please?!


----------



## LT72884

Its a Chinese herb that rarely grows in texas. or its a blue bonnet


----------



## YT2095

it`s not Milkweed is it?


----------



## expatgirl

It's not milkweed and it's a native American plant that grows in the woods.  In fact it has several names, one that is especially interesting.  Additional hint: see the red seeds?  What does one associate red with?  That's a big clue to one of its interesting names.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot Pocket Plant....Hot Pants Plant....Hot Hibiscus Holly!  Firemans Helmet...Ha ha!


----------



## NAchef

Blood flower


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it some kind of peppa?


----------



## LT72884

the burning something. the bush that burns or the burning bush


----------



## expatgirl

good guesses all (Uncle Bob-----yours take the flaming cake!!!!!!!  hahaha---last great laughs before I go off to bed) but no.  Don't worry I' m not going to drag this out)  Think red as in a body part................hmmmmmmm


----------



## LT72884

body part or organ.


----------



## expatgirl

to be specific "organ"


----------



## YT2095

I guess that excludes the UKers again since there`s no way we could know what it is or what it`s called.


----------



## Andy M.

bleeding heart?


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> bleeding heart?


 
naaa.  I have a coupla those.


----------



## expatgirl

YT--you have the internet and you are obviously  without a doubt very intelligent---those of us who have absolutely no knowledge of electonic gadgets could level the "same complaint" when anyone posts pictures of objects that noone is familiar with---like electronic devices, gadgets, toys, etc-- to the best of my ability  I will show it to my engineer husband who just looks at me and says he has no idea and then I go to the internet and will try a search---never do I or others  even come close most of the time but we try.  Come on---don't give up-- just because this poor flower can't  change a TV program to watch football doesn't mean you can't guess.   Ok you know by now that I'm teasing.....PS---I don't think most of us in the states know what this flower is either.......I didn't but I liked the name and it's a gorgeous plant----so I posted it.


----------



## expatgirl

Think heart.....think heart......think heart....


----------



## Jeekinz

Not sure of the photo, but I began  this:

*Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky*
*It had the one long horn, one big eye*
*I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"*
*It looks like a purple eater to me*

*It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater*
*(One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)*
*A one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater*
*Sure looks strange to me (One eye?)*

*Well he came down to earth and he lit in a tree*
*I said Mr. Purple People Eater, don't eat me*
*I heard him say in a voice so gruff*
*I wouldn't eat you cuz you're so tough*

*It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater*
*One-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater*
*One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater*
*Sure looks strange to me (One horn?)*

*I said Mr. Purple People Eater, what's your line*
*He said it's eatin' purple people and it sure is fine*
*But that's not the reason that I came to land*
*I wanna get a job in a rock and roll band*

*Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flyin' purple people eater*
*Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple people eater*
*(We wear short shorts)*
*Flyin' purple people eater *
*Sure looks strange to me *

*And then he swung from the tree and he lit on the ground*
*He started to rock, really rockin' around*
*It was a crazy ditty with a swingin' tune*
*Sing a boop boop aboopa lopa lum bam boom*

*Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flyin' purple people eater*
*Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple people eater*
*I like short shorts*
*Flyin' little people eater*
*Sure looks strange to me (Purple People?)*

*And then he went on his way, and then what do ya know*
*I saw him last night on a TV show*
*He was blowing it out, a'really knockin' em dead*
*Playin' rock and roll music through the horn in his head*

*(clarinet solo)*

*Tequila*


----------



## NAchef

Where does it grow?


----------



## NAchef

Bursting Heart


----------



## expatgirl

in northeastern US but not far, far north---as far south as Tennessee--I even read where it has been found in small parts of northern Texas--it's found in woods


----------



## NAchef

Strawberry Bush, Bursting-Heart, Hearts a'Bustin, Brook Euonymus

_Euonymus americana_


----------



## expatgirl

NAchef said:


> Bursting Heart


Way to go, NAchef!!!!!!  Bursting Hearts is also known as the strawberry bush or running strawberry plant---Eunoymous americanus--come September the flower bursts open and reveals 4 red berries--hence the name "busting hearts with love"  deer and other animals can eat it but it's considered a "run to the toilet experience" for humans

Post us a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

NAChef


----------



## expatgirl

Jeenks, you are so funny---thanks for your purple people eater song!!!!!


----------



## NAchef

This one will probably be easy but oh well. I took this photo about a year ago.


----------



## Jeekinz

tapioca?...........lol


----------



## keltin

strawberry shaved ice?


----------



## Andy M.

Pomagranite tapioca


----------



## YT2095

passion fruit granita?


----------



## Buck

It looks like pomegranate seeds in ice chips.


----------



## NAchef

No
No
No
No


----------



## NAchef

This may be better than I thought!

Buck - Nope


----------



## Buck

Is it pomegranate seeds in something?


----------



## LT72884

some sorta eggs and something else


----------



## NAchef

There is some seeds in there Yes.   Pomegranate seeds - No


----------



## expatgirl

it looks faintly familiar to a  fruit that we had in Egypt---some sort of "apple" was in the name and it had this ugly green skinned exterior---had a real sweet taste on the inside---am I anywhere close, NAchef????--------


----------



## NAchef

LT7 - nope - No eggs


----------



## NAchef

expatgirl - No - Not really a food, but kinda is  haha


----------



## LT72884

its glass beads with seeds in it for decoration. a center piece of some sort


----------



## Buck

Are  they millet seeds?


----------



## NAchef

Not glass

Not millet seeds


----------



## Jeekinz

I thought a millet was a hair-do?


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:


> I thought a millet was a hair-do?



Don't  quit your day gig.  Bein' a redneck is not for amateurs.


----------



## Andy M.

NAchef said:


> expatgirl - No - Not really a food, but kinda is haha


 

Is it for other than human consumption?


----------



## NAchef

Andy M. said:


> Is it for other than human consumption?


 
You could eat it, but the way it is now has a meaning for something else. My wife and sister make it for gifts.


----------



## expatgirl

Jeekinz said:


> I thought a millet was a hair-do?


   Jeenks--take that helmet off--it's interfering with your hearing--no telling how long that you've had it on ---but I think that the hairstyle that you are referring to is  a "mullet"--this is why your friend, Buck, is laughing at you right now.


----------



## Jeekinz

Rock candy?


(lol, Buck)


----------



## NAchef

Jeekinz - not candy


----------



## LT72884

i have never seen this or maybe i have. oh man its one of those gifts that has a moral and a story to it. like a double meaning type thing.


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of good smelly thing?

Or perhaps a fancy-schmancy soap?  (Although I can't get behind the idea of eating that)


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Is it some sort of good smelly thing?
> 
> Or perhaps a fancy-schmancy soap? (Although I can't get behind the idea of eating that)


 
I find that hard to believe judging by the size of that belly you have.  What are you 13...14 pounds?


----------



## Buck

I'm just real  fuzzy.


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Don't quit your day gig. Bein' a redneck is not for amateurs.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> I find that hard to believe judging by the size of that belly you have. What are you 13...14 pounds?


 
CAT FIGHT!!!!  

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## NAchef

Buck said:


> Is it some sort of good smelly thing?
> 
> Or perhaps a fancy-schmancy soap? (Although I can't get behind the idea of eating that)


 
Good guess!

The second guess is kind of on the track!


----------



## keltin

Some kind of fruit scented body lotion?

An additive for your bath?


----------



## Jeekinz

Dragon Fruit?


Buck, stop blaming your fur.


----------



## Alix

They look like flax seed to me. Darned if I can figure out what else it is though. Looks like some kind of weird bath bomb.


----------



## NAchef

Keltin - Nope 2x

Jeekinz - Nope


----------



## Jeekinz

NAchef said:


> Keltin - Nope 2x
> 
> Jeekinz - Nope


 
WOW !   Looks just like it 

This is a good one!


----------



## Jeekinz

Yellow Pitaya?


----------



## Buck

Strawberry  seed?

Raspberry seed?

Cranberry seed?

Jeekins,   meet me out in the back alley.


----------



## Buck

Alix said:


> They look like flax seed to me. Darned if I can figure out what else it is though. Looks like some kind of weird bath bomb.



Alix,  this is a bath bomb:


YouTube - How men screw up romance


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Alix, this is a bath bomb:
> 
> 
> YouTube - How men screw up romance


 
BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NAchef

Buck said:


> Strawberry seed?
> 
> Raspberry seed?
> 
> Cranberry seed?
> 
> Jeekins, meet me out in the back alley.


 
Your second guess is in there!

Good job, Now what is the rest?


----------



## Buck

Grape seeds?

Mulberry seeds?


----------



## Buck

Raspberry seed body scrub.


----------



## Jeekinz

You should have guessed this one right off the bat.........thailor.


----------



## NAchef

Buck said:


> Raspberry seed body scrub.


Good job Buck!

Yes, it is Sugar scrub.

That is sugar and oil that makes up the rest of it.


----------



## Buck

Thanks, NAchef.

HA  HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeekins  vacuums!

Jeekins vacuums!

Jeekins vacuums!

(back inna minnit)


----------



## Jeekinz

..........................


----------



## Buck

Okay kids.

What's  this happy guy's  name?  This one will go quickly.


----------



## Andy M.

Horace??????????????/


----------



## Jeekinz

Proteus anguinus?

aka: Human Fish


----------



## miniman

I think I've got it to a newt or salamandar larva - definitely juvenile form of underwater reptile.


----------



## miniman

OK further research - larval form of slamandar.


----------



## Buck

Andy M. said:


> Horace??????????????/



WAY  too formal a name for this informal guy!

Jeekins - no.

miniman  getting warm.


----------



## Buck

quote=miniman;489467]OK further research - larval form of slamandar.













[/quote]

And its  name is...............................?


----------



## miniman

Is it axolotl?


----------



## miniman

Also known as the Mexican Walking Fish????


----------



## Buck

miniman said:


> Is it axolotl?



miniman wins the jackpot!

Good job!

(Jeekins still vacuums)


----------



## miniman

Have a go at this .............


----------



## keltin

firefly larva?


----------



## jeninga75

Ladybug larva


----------



## LT72884

NAchef said:


> Good job Buck!
> 
> Yes, it is Sugar scrub.
> 
> That is sugar and oil that makes up the rest of it.


Yup i used this stuff once. brown sugar and vanila was the flavor i tried. i was at the mall and i my sister was with me and she told me to try it so i did. made me feel all greasy and oily.

EDIT
i may be a guy but hey try it at least once i say..


----------



## miniman

Jeninga takes it.  Well Done - I thought that might last a little longer.


----------



## jeninga75

Yay! Got 1 .  Gimme a few minutes to find something, didn't expect to see a picture I knew so I wasn't prepared with something new.


----------



## jeninga75

Here we go, what is this place?


----------



## NAchef

LT72884 said:


> Yup i used this stuff once. brown sugar and vanila was the flavor i tried. i was at the mall and i my sister was with me and she told me to try it so i did. made me feel all greasy and oily.
> 
> EDIT
> i may be a guy but hey try it at least once i say..


 
This stuff isnt oily, I use it on my head after I shave.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

looks like an evil eye...


----------



## NAchef

Thats cool looking.

Map?

What continent?


----------



## jeninga75

I will say that it is a satellite picture, no hints on location yet tho.  It's rare when I win and when I do my picture is usually guessed within hours. Let me get as much as I can out of this one.


----------



## keltin

It’s a close-up shot of Maw-Maw’s new floral moo-moo!


----------



## NAchef

Tough one!!!  Maybe some volcano somewhere.


----------



## Jeekinz

Called a massif.


----------



## jeninga75

Jeekinz said:


> Called a massif.


 
Yes, it is that. But this is a specific place/location. Something does go on at this location.


----------



## expatgirl

keltin said:


> It’s a close-up shot of Maw-Maw’s new floral moo-moo!


Hey, Keltin, my moo moo resembles that remark!  Seriously, is it some sort of nuclear testing site or any type of testing area?


----------



## jeninga75

Nothing nuclear and no testing going on.


----------



## Katie H

Is it in Tibet?


----------



## jeninga75

Not in Tibet.


----------



## *amy*

keltin said:


> It’s a close-up shot of Maw-Maw’s new floral moo-moo!


 


It's a tie-dye t-shirt from the 60's.


----------



## sattie

A site where a meteor struck?


----------



## phinz

It's Konder Massif in Yakutia, Russia.


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, I give up, I thought that one would last at least a day 

It's the Kondyor Platinum Mine. Also known as the Kondyor Massif or Kondyor Uplift.


----------



## sattie

jeninga75 said:


> Lol, I give up, I thought that one would last at least a day
> 
> It's the Kondyor Platinum Mine. Also known as the Kondyor Massif or Kondyor Uplift.


 
Ahhh, don't feel bad, mine don't last more than a few minutes.  Plus I can't keep up with what photo we are guessing at!!!  Cheer up, good job!!!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, let's have a pitypat party----I know  exactly how y'all feel and if Phinz is board forget about  being in the saddle for long.........  Who's bringing Kleenex??


----------



## sattie

Buh whaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  sniff sniff... sniff sniff?  Photo? Photo Phinz Please!


----------



## Jeekinz

Phinz is M. Geography.  You could take a photo of a rock in your back yard and he'll know where it is.


----------



## sattie

Well then it is safe to say I will NOT be considering his photo 'fair game'!  Not much for geography... but hey, who knows!!!!

C'mon Phinz... get the lead out!


----------



## YT2095

Indeed!!!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, phinz, where is your latitude and longitude---let us know where you are at


----------



## Renee Attili

No doubt! Now I have to actually work at work.
It was much more fun and entertaining when I was googling little pink seals, and remote control blockers.


----------



## Jeekinz

I know YT has been sitting on a serious pic for a coupla weeks now.


----------



## Renee Attili

Let us have YT do one until Phinz is sighted again. I don't wanna work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

YT's not online.  I have a pic ready if you want


----------



## Renee Attili

How does everyone else feel? I say go for it. (until Phinz gets back)


----------



## keltin

I think Phinz is pretty busy these days and doesn’t get to come by that often, so I vote for Andy going till Phinz comes back.


----------



## jeninga75

Yes, let's get this going again.


----------



## Andy M.

Here you go, guys.


----------



## Jeekinz

do they light up?


----------



## keltin

Looks like it has something to do with light. A projector unit of some kind, perhaps the light unit responsible for a projector TV?


----------



## Renee Attili

I guess I should be careful with what I wish for.LOL
The Connections look like the ones I have for hooking up the lights on my horse trailer.
Is it a hitch and ball hook up aid?


----------



## Andy M.

No to all!


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> No to all!


 
Really, it doesn't light up at all? Well, this is gonna be tough......


----------



## keltin

Some kind of chemical spray nozzle?

A butane or gas regulator valve?


----------



## YT2095

quite obviously Polarity sensitive and meant for DC system of some sort, lighting would be a good idea as they seem a bit too "Ugly" for most ppl, to have on display in their entirety, I also thought perhaps Sound devices that the longer clear pieces were tuned glass and work as some sort of Chime.


----------



## Andy M.

Sadly, no.


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> quite obviously Polarity sensitive and meant for DC system of some sort, lighting would be a good idea as they seem a bit too "Ugly" for most ppl, to have on display in their entirety, I also thought perhaps Sound devices that the longer clear pieces were tuned glass and work as some sort of Chime.


 
I was thinking a chime too, maybe in a doorbell ringer, or maybe a tuning fork of some kind. But the silver “knobs” on the end of these things appear to have holes in them as if a fluid or gas should pass through it. At first, I thought the knobs were conductive, but the holes are making me wonder. The yellow “string” piece looks like 26 AWG wire.....but it could be tubing?


----------



## Jeekinz

Beaker & Dr. Bunsen are on it now.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Beaker & Dr. Bunsen are on it now.


 
I resemble that remark! Uh.....I get to be Dr. Bunsen!


----------



## keltin

Is is a leaf switch?


----------



## YT2095

do you Have one? I do! AND a Bunsen Burner :P

is it something like a "D" beam controller?


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it used for transmitting?


----------



## Andy M.

I don't know what a "D" beam is or how to control one but I have to go with "NO" for all the above.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it from the Automotive world?


----------



## Andy M.

I can be used in many different industries.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it check for electrical voltage or short circuits?


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of switch?....like an alarm switch?


----------



## keltin

A spark generator?


----------



## keltin

It's a mercury switch. Perhaps used in a thermostat or to indicate whether something is level or in motion.

Or maybe a moisture detector/sensor?


----------



## Buck

Is it  some form of sensor or detector?


----------



## LT72884

is the quarter there for us to see how big it is or is it have something to do with the quarter.


----------



## Jeekinz

........rotflmao


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, guys.  Keep trying.  the quarter is there for scale only


----------



## Buck

Is  it some form of electronic tuning fork?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Some type of fuse?


----------



## keltin

Is it a lighter?


----------



## Andy M.

None of the above.


----------



## Jeekinz

Are the used in manufacturing or testing?


----------



## Buck

Pressure  switch?

Sample holders for some sort of analyzer?


----------



## keltin

Some kind of ink spraying device. Used in printing, painting, etc?


----------



## expatgirl

Are you suuuuuuuuuure  that it's not also a halogen light bulb????  I just replaced something that looks JUST like it in my stove exhaust fan yesterday???   Just kidding--have NO clue.


----------



## Andy M.

Just curious, what's the duration for the longest lasting clue? I want to go for the record


----------



## Buck

ATTENTION ALL SOLDIERS!!!!!  The gauntlet has  been thrown.  Prepare the torches and poopie pitch forks!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Don't forget the poop!!


----------



## Andy M.

Gird your loins, varlets!  

If you don't figure it out by Christmas, I'll give you the answer as a present.


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry, Buck--you didn't forget the p.........p  after all-----but my computer screen isn't lighting up and it looked like "people pitchfork"


----------



## Uncle Bob

To function must it have current? if so AC or DC?


----------



## expatgirl

"En Challenge"!!


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> To function must it have current? if so AC or DC?


 

DC required


----------



## keltin

Is this thing commercially made or a hand made job by an enthusiast? It looks more like a science project than a factory line device.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it emit sound of any type?


----------



## Andy M.

I believe the photo is of a prototype.  It is virtually silent.


----------



## Katie H

Well, thank you for  zippidy-do-dah, nuthin'  honey!   Could you be any more vague?  Ya know  we love you Andy, but you are pushing the envelope.


----------



## Buck

Okay,  hoping to get lucky here.

Is it the "Big Rock  Candy Mountain?"


----------



## Andy M.

OK, OK.

This new device's key feature is it's ability to perform a function in a smaller space and than was preciously possible.  It can be made small enough to fit on a computer chip


----------



## keltin

Does fluid or gas of any kind move through this thing?


----------



## Andy M.

Fluids and gas move through me but not the device in the photo.


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Well, thank you for  zippidy-do-dah, nuthin'  honey!   Could you be any more vague?  Ya know  we love you Andy, but you are pushing the envelope.



Hahaha--that was MY guess, Katie E.!!


----------



## Katie H

Thank you, thank  you, thank   you.   Elvis has left the building!


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> Fluids and gas move through me but not the device in the photo.


 
!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL...come on Gang, get this pic!


Sox Won!    I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buck said:


> Okay, hoping to get lucky here.
> 
> Is it the "Big Rock Candy Mountain?"


 
Would that be the one, where "Chocolate Bars are Stacked to the Stars"????


----------



## Andy M.

Uh... Huh?


----------



## LT72884

it uses batteries as its power supply. then you flip the switches and those two stick looking things at the end vibrate or do something.


----------



## Andy M.

LT72884 said:


> it uses batteries as its power supply. then you flip the switches and those two stick looking things at the end vibrate or do something.


 


Try not to be so specific.


----------



## LT72884

Andy M. said:


> Try not to be so specific.



Ok will do.. it uses batteries......


----------



## Andy M.

Not exclusively.


----------



## YT2095

is it some sort of Ultrasonic transducer?


----------



## Jeekinz

A spy tool?...like a bug?


----------



## Andy M.

YT2095 said:


> is it some sort of Ultrasonic transducer?


 

Its function is not sonic in nature.  I don't know what a transducer is but I doubt it is that because I know what the device is.

Don't overcomplicate.  It performs a simple function. This function is common and present in our lives in a multitude of products.  The function of this device is common to many different types of equipment.  Its function enables the equipment it is installed in to function better.


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> A spy tool?...like a bug?


 

Sorry Charlie.


----------



## keltin

A cooling device of some kind?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, but you need to be a little more specific.


----------



## LT72884

a cooling device, it doesnt look like one. there is no fan. thats cool though. ill just have to wait and see


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of surge protector?


----------



## Renee Attili

A personal A/C unit? Or the components that goes into those new Sport Jerseys that keep the players cool as they are active on the field?


----------



## keltin

A piezo-electric cooling device for CPUs and other IC components??


----------



## keltin

It's a nano-fan!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Nice...good job!


----------



## Renee Attili

Way to go Keltin!!


----------



## LT72884

seriously. i so knew what it was. i was just takin it easy to let someone else take a turn LOL


----------



## Andy M.

keltin said:


> It's a nano-fan!!!!


 

Congrats! Right on. 
You're up!


----------



## keltin

Ok......I'm thinking this will go fast. Ready?


What is this:


----------



## LT72884

it looks like it has a counter on it. or its a docking station for laptops


----------



## keltin

Nope, keep guessing!


----------



## Jeekinz

First generation Forman grill?


----------



## YT2095

a Printer or Floptical drive?


----------



## miniman

A flatbed scanner?


----------



## keltin

None of the above!


----------



## LT72884

TOTALLY off the topic but funny any way

*In 1986, Mikele Mebembe was on holiday in **Kenya** after graduating from Northwestern University. 
On a hike through the bush, he came across a young bull elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seemed distressed, so Mikele approached it very carefully. 

He got down on o ne knee and inspected the elephant's foot and found a large piece of wood deeply embedded in it. As carefully and as gently as he could, Mikele worked the wood out with his hunting knife, after which the elephant gingerly put down its foot. The elephant turned to face the man, and with a rather curious look on its face, stared at him for several tense moments. Mikele stood frozen, thinking of nothing else but being trampled. Eventually the elephant trumpeted loudly, turned, and walked away. Mikele never forgot that elephant or the events of that day. 

Twenty years later, Mikele was walking through the Chicago Zoo with his teenaged son. As they approached the elephant enclosure, one of the creatures turned and walked over to near where Mikele and his son Tapu were standing. The large bull elephant stared at Mikele, lifted its front foot off the ground, then put it down. The elephant did that several times then trumpeted loudly, all the while staring at the man. 

Remembering the encounter in 1986, Mikele couldn't help wondering if this was the same elephant. Mikele summoned up his courage, climbed over the railing and made his way into the enclosure. He walked right up to the elephant and stared back in wonder. The elephant trumpeted again, wrapped its trunk around one of Mikele's legs and slammed him against the railing, killing him instantly. Probably wasn't the same elephant.

*EDIT
it looks as if its used in the medical world. maybe. other than that am i old enough to know what it is


----------



## NAchef

Looks like a watchamacallitthingymajig


----------



## YT2095

it is computerised yes!?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it a peripheral or is it a stand alone machine?


----------



## keltin

Yes, you could say it's computerised, and it is a stand alone device with reference to what it does.


----------



## Jeekinz

My brain is so fried.


----------



## YT2095

is it an early DAT recorder?


----------



## LT72884

or is it one of those phones for deaf people. a teletype machine or what ever its called. hook the phone to it and then the operater at the other ends types to the deaf person what the non deaf person is sayin.


----------



## Renee Attili

How about a early printer for a computer?


----------



## Renee Attili

Or an old video game like atari


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> Or an old video game like atari


 

WINNAH!!!

Yep, it's the Magnavox Odyssey. The first home video game console. It came out before Atari’s Pong!

Ok, you're up!


----------



## Renee Attili

Wahoo!!!! I guess being a little bit outside of young pays off!!!!
I will return with a picture in a few.


----------



## Renee Attili

What is this? (I think this is a great thing)


----------



## Andy M.

What's behind the visable surface?

How big is it?


----------



## Renee Attili

The backside is just like the front side.
As for scale, the photo is pretty much actual size


----------



## Mands15

Andy M. said:


> What's behind the visable surface?
> 
> How big is it?


 
Surely that is a very personal question!!


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> WINNAH!!!
> 
> Yep, it's the Magnavox Odyssey. The first home video game console. It came out before Atari’s Pong!
> 
> Ok, you're up!


 
I had that Pong game....woodgrain trim and all.  I can still recall it to this day...."boop.....beep....boop"


----------



## Andy M.

Guitar pick


----------



## Jeekinz

Bottle opener......


----------



## Jeekinz

shoe horn for midgets


----------



## Renee Attili

I happy that this has lasted beyond 1 guess!!!
No to all......(I Love this part!)


----------



## Jeekinz

ooooh....fishing lure?


----------



## keltin

It's a spinner for an artificial fishing bait.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> ooooh....fishing lure?


 
DANG! You beat me by a few seconds!!!!


----------



## keltin

A blank Dog/Cat tag ready for engraving?


----------



## Jeekinz

keltin said:


> DANG! You beat me by a few seconds!!!!


 
ha haaaaa


probobly wrong tho.


----------



## LT72884

Mands15 said:


> Surely that is a very personal question!!



ROFLMAO nice one dude


----------



## Renee Attili

Tee-Hee no!!!


----------



## LT72884

medical alert thingy. or it belongs to the medical world.


----------



## Renee Attili

No 
Revenge Is Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

"tee-hee".......


----------



## YT2095

I can`t even see a Picture!?????

ok can now, needed to adjust something, is it one of the Stainless Steel Garlic smell remover "soap" bars?


----------



## keltin

Some kind of cover plate. Perhaps it covers a key hole or air vent. It attaches to the something via the hole at the top, and the swings loosely so that you can access the key hole or air vent?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> I can`t even see a Picture!?????


 
Does this help:


----------



## keltin

LMAO! 

Holy cow, that picture is BIG!


----------



## YT2095

yeah, thnx, as I said, a Stainless steel garlic smell remover (like a Soap bar).


----------



## Renee Attili

YT2095 said:


> yeah, thnx, as I said, a Stainless steel garlic smell remover (like a Soap bar).


Okay YT you really know how to humble a girl don't you. 
Yes that is what it is.
So hurry up and post something that will last for 2000 posts.
(I feel like a real loser now.. sniff sniff)


----------



## Jeekinz

Oh, Balls.


----------



## keltin

Jeekinz said:


> Oh, Balls.


 
!!

Oh man....we're in for it now. He's had a pic waiting for a couple weeks now........


----------



## keltin

Renee Attili said:


> .
> (I feel like a real loser now.. sniff sniff)


 
Nah, you rock! I was convinced it was a fishing lure!!! 

YT is just dangerous like that. Now, we must all unite together and take him down!


----------



## Renee Attili

Thanks Keltin. 
I think we can take him.
Poopy Pitch Fork at ready, Sir!!!!!!


----------



## LT72884

he will post something so simple it will be hard to guess what it is. something that is used everyday but it so happens that non of us have ever seen it or used it.


----------



## Renee Attili

Yep that's YT's M.O.


----------



## Buck

LT72884 said:


> he will post something so simple it will be hard to guess what it is. something that is used everyday but it so happens that non of us have ever seen it or used it.




I  think my brain qualifies by this definition.


----------



## phinz

Sorry I disappeared. The past 2 weeks have been hellacious.


----------



## Buck

Quick  Phinz post before YT does.  We're  trying to escape torture here!


----------



## Renee Attili

I don't know Buck, Phinzs has been pretty darn tough too.
All the sudden I feel afraid...........


----------



## Buck

OH  GREAT PHINZ

We worship your prowess and talent.

Please be gentle with us!


----------



## Jeekinz

Put down this months issue of The Miata Journal and give us a pic!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, I need to go to DC's ANONYMOUS---it's 2:30 in the morning and I'm on the computer--look forward to the pain & humiliation of the new post--g'dnight all!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Phinz is like the Phantom....Phantom Phinz.

Put a leash on that boy!


----------



## phinz

I was at the eye doctor. Sorry 'bout that. OK... Don't have any bigger picture of this, but what is this called? For the right person, this may be really easy. For others, maybe not so easy.


----------



## Renee Attili

Boomerang?


----------



## Buck

It looks like one of those things you put on your nose to help breathe easier.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it do it's own thing? Or it a part of something??


----------



## keltin

Mr. Potato Head Mustache????


----------



## healthyfoodie

looks like one of those things you use to line up holes you're going to drill?


----------



## Katie H

A   template for making perfect patch pockets?  Looks a little like one I have.


----------



## LT72884

ummm something in the medical field.. 

one day its going to be something from the medical field.


----------



## YT2095

I would have gone with a Servo arm for control rod linkage, the sort used in RC airplanes and cars and the like.

but it`s missing that central mounting bit in the middle.

is it a cover plate, maybe for a steering wheel or perhaps on a bike?


----------



## phinz

None of the above, and it does its own thing.


----------



## YT2095

any clue as to Scale?

it might be spring clip out of a watch or a tail off a Plane or an extruder die for food


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it some sort of Drafting tool?


----------



## Renee Attili

OR maybe a fixture/jig plate?


----------



## Andy M.

It's a nose piece for eyeglasses.


----------



## keltin

A strainer that you put on the lip of a glass or pot?

A cutting tool?

A knife sharpener?

A scale that uses hanging weights?


----------



## Jeekinz

A center finder?


----------



## Buck

Does it fold or bend in use?


----------



## phinz

Buck said:


> Does it fold or bend in use?



None of the above, and it is bent when used.


----------



## Buck

My theory is that the perforations form little teeth on the other side that perform some sort of gripping function when the  thing  is  bent.

How  close am I?


----------



## Andy M.

How big is it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

phinz said:
			
		

> and it is bent when used.


 
Once bent, is it permanent? Like it can only be used once.


----------



## YT2095

a Cable clip.


----------



## keltin

Some kind of hurricane strap. A piece of metal you use to bind two pieces of wood together?


----------



## love2"Q"

is it a mounting bracket of some kind ?


----------



## phinz

Neigh, neigh, neigh. It is none of the above. It is, in theory, not reusable.


----------



## miniman

Anything to do with model aircraft?


----------



## Buck

Is electricity involved in its use?


----------



## phinz

Buck said:


> Is electricity involved in its use?



I hope not.


----------



## Buck

Is it something most people would use or is it very specialized?


----------



## phinz

Specialized. It serves one purpose. The right person would encounter it, though it's fairly new, but most would have no exposure whatsoever, most likely.

It relates somewhat to another thing I've posted here in the past couple of years.


----------



## Katie H

From those of us who have been here just over a year, thanks for nuthin', phinz.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used in the medical field?


----------



## phinz

Uncle Bob said:


> Used in the medical field?



You might say that. Depends on what kind of medicine you're practicing.


----------



## keltin

It's a hoof scraper?


----------



## phinz

It is not a hoof scraper.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Something a dentist would use. A brace/retainer/etc.????

Something used by a Veterinarian ??


----------



## keltin

I can’t believe how close I was for a wild guess!

It is a Hoof Plate!


----------



## Andy M.

Good one, keltin.  I had no idea such a thing existed.


----------



## Jeekinz

OMG.....Thank You, Keltin!


----------



## Buck

Put  your hooves together for Keltin!!

Jeekins, your avatar is scary.


----------



## phinz

Rock on Keltin. It is indeed a Nolan hoof plate, a spectacular innovation designed to help foundered horses.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Jeekins, your avatar is scary.


 
Thats my Halloween costume....like it?


----------



## keltin

All righty. So, what is this thing?


----------



## phinz

It's a Shinshoku watch.


----------



## Andy M.

So, what time is it?


----------



## miniman

Try this link Andy

Shinshoku watches: uni-band style wristwatch


----------



## miniman

That was a interseting removal of letters - that should say wrist watch - guess the filter thought I was being rude!!


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> So, what time is it?


 
It would be 8:35.


----------



## Andy M.

miniman, I saw the explanation and still wonder.  No one would actually wear this as a timepiece, only as a gimmicky piece of jewelery.

Count the dots, then multiply some of the dots by 15 then...

I don't think so.


----------



## Andy M.

phinz said:


> It would be 8:35.


 

So is the watch in the photo upside down or do they expect you to read from the bottom up?


----------



## miniman

I know a few who would revel in it, and once you are used to it, I think you would instinctively read it. However - it is not for me.


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> miniman, I saw the explanation and still wonder. No one would actually wear this as a timepiece, only as a gimmicky piece of jewelery.
> 
> Count the dots, then multiply some of the dots by 15 then...
> 
> I don't think so.


 
I have a friend who wears several different Tokyoflash watches and loves them. The Shinshoku watch actually appeals to the obsessive compulsive in me. I actually find myself dividing numbers in my head to their prime numbers whenever a number is said, so the idea of doing simple math to read a watch is oddly appealing to me.


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> So is the watch in the photo upside down or do they expect you to read from the bottom up?


 
You would read it from the side, since the watch goes around your wrist. Hour to the left, minutes to the right, just like a regular digital watch.


----------



## keltin

phinz said:


> It's a Shinshoku watch.


 
Wow, that didn't take long!

You're up, so it's TIME for you to post another pic!


----------



## phinz

You guys will have to wait until I get home so I can come up with a good one. I'll post it this evening.


----------



## Andy M.

phinz said:


> ...I actually find myself dividing numbers in my head to their prime numbers whenever a number is said, so the idea of doing simple math to read a watch is oddly appealing to me.


 
And do you have your bedside alarm clock set 20 minutes fast so you can do some quick mental subtraction every morning.


----------



## Renee Attili

I do. Does that make me an A-type?


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> And do you have your bedside alarm clock set 20 minutes fast so you can do some quick mental subtraction every morning.


 
Actually, one of my watches is 15 minutes fast. Another is automatically set by the Atomic Clock at 2 AM every morning. My bedroom clock is about 20-30 minutes fast (unsure exactly) and is turned so that I can't see the display from the bed. I do the mental math on the watch, though, when the alarm goes off, since it's the way I tell time when I'm in bed. All of my cars (I have 4) have different times set on the clocks, and the microwave and oven in the kitchen each have different times.

I also count stairs, as well as add phone numbers together (pretty much subconciously, since I don't realize I'm doing it until I'm well into it) to try and find some sort of continuity/pattern. For example, we'll use 555-1252. I can get 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, and on from there by adding different combinations of numbers from the phone number. That shows a continuity in the numbers that to me is pretty gratifying mentally.


----------



## Andy M.

I have no issue with mental math exercises.  I do some myself.

I have never understood setting any timepiece to a time other than the correct time as the very first thing you do when you look at it is calculate the correct time...


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> I have never understood setting any timepiece to a time other than the correct time as the very first thing you do when you look at it is calculate the correct time...


 
Unless every clock is wrong, so you just make sure you leave before the earliest one/arrive before the earliest one.  When I switch between watches, my brain doesn't realize the correct time. I automatically do the math, and wind up early a goodly portion of the time, which is a good thing.


----------



## Buck

Phinz,

You could probably make a lot of money selling tours of your brain.


----------



## Katie H

Buck said:


> Phinz,
> 
> You could probably make a lot of money selling tours of your brain.



I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay any amount of money to tour his brain, Buck.  I think it would be pretty scary.  Although....it would make a great Halloween visiting place.


----------



## keltin

Speaking of math. When I was in college, my Calculus and DE professor, a mathematician, once told us for “fun” he would sit around and do 16x16 matrices as well Bertrand and Fourier Series equations. For fun! 

I went through four semesters with him (Cal 1, 2, 3, and DE), and he started every single semester on the first day with the exact same speech. On day one, he introduced himself and said “Every math class you have ever had, or were supposed to have, as well as everything you learned or were supposed to learn in math will be called into play here”. And he meant it. Basic math, algebra, geometry, trig, the whole shebang came into play in his CAL and DE problems.

All of his tests were open book, and he explained this as “You can bring and use any book from any course from any subject or source. You can use any notes, compilations of notes, or sample tests. And it won’t matter”. He made up every test every year for every class from scratch and off the top of his head. A grueling course for sure, but those were the most educational classes from the best teacher I’ve ever had the pleasure of taking.


----------



## phinz

Here we go. What is this and what is it for?


----------



## Katie H

It's a swimming flipper for a Barbie doll in observation of "Breast Cancer Awareness Month."


----------



## expatgirl

It looks simple enough but knowing who posted it and that worrisome tiny white piece at the bottom that bespeaks of another electronic gadget, methinks otherwise.


----------



## miniman

A key fob with locator device


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it create heat? Does it use batteries? Does it plug into something?


----------



## sattie

A zipper tag?  What is the scale of this Barbie flipper?


----------



## phinz

It is not a zipper tag, Barbie flipper or locator key fob.


----------



## YT2095

a dog lead?

automatic tin can opener?


----------



## phinz

Neither of those. Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## keltin

It’s a Solio Universal Hybrid Solar Charger. Handy little device for charging your portable electronics.


----------



## miniman

How did you get that - some pretty inntense searching!! 
Well done Keltin.


----------



## phinz

Hear that? That's the sound of me clapping.


----------



## keltin

Excellent! 

My last few have been easy. So, time to turn it up a bit. For some, this is simple, but for most, I don’t think so. What is this?


----------



## Buck

What first springs to  mind is a piping bag tip but I'll bet that aint it.

Can you give us some idea of size?


----------



## Andy M.

Is there an opening in the small end?


----------



## miniman

Lets eliminate the obvious - a golf tee?


----------



## keltin

Not a golf tee (but it does look like one doesn't it!). Here is a pic for size comparison. That's a penney in the pic. This thing is 2.5" long.

ETA: Oh, and not a piping bag tip.

The small end does have an opening of sorts.


----------



## Buck

Is it used only once or again and again?


----------



## keltin

It is re-used again and again.


----------



## Buck

Does something flow through it (air, liquid?) when it is  in use?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Does something flow through it (air, liquid?) when it is in use?


 
Electricity.


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of stick memory?


----------



## keltin

Nope. It's actually a passive device.


----------



## Buck

Some sort of alarm or indicator?


----------



## keltin

Nope. Not either of those.


----------



## Buck

Is it a soldering tool?


----------



## LT72884

dang buck, thats a good gues. kinda like a toll used to suck up melted solder in a hurry.


----------



## LT72884

some sort of jumper used in telephone jobs or some sort of jumper/coupler


----------



## keltin

Nope, none of those. But you're heading in the right direction as to what field it is used in.


----------



## Buck

Is it used to make electrical connections?


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Is it used to make electrical connections?


 

Hmmmm......sort of.  It's not a jumper for completing a circuit, but it does make an electrical connection of sorts.


----------



## Buck

Is  it a testing  device, or part  of one?  (a form of probe?)


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> Is it a testing device, or part of one? (a form of probe?)


 
Dang, you are persistent! That's close enough. Very good!

Yep. It's a "witch's hat" or O-Scope probe cap (technically "Retractable Hook Tip"). Here's a shot of one installed on a probe. It is spring loaded and it slips onto the end of an O-Scop probe. It has a hook on the end for attaching to signal wires so that you can take readings hands free (no need to hold the probe on that point).

Man.....I thought that would be harder. Ok, you're up!


----------



## Buck

I used to use an old wood burning Tektronix scope that had a similar probe feature. Oddly enough that never came to mind when I saw this pic.

I'll post inna minnit.


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> I used to use an old wood burning Tektronix scope that had a similar probe feature.


 
 You're kidding! I had no idea! That's cool!

Here's a shot of the two Tektronix scopes I'm using. The top is an older analog scope (still can't do without those for some things!), and the bottom is a digital scope.


----------



## Buck

Okay campers, it's payback time!

Several of you have posted pix of really obscure or hard to guess stuff.

I defy  anyone to guess what this is.

I will identify the material in the photograph only after I have received sufficient pleas and begs for mercy.

In the unlikely event that one of you is sufficiently perspicacious  or persistent enough to actually triumph, I shall eat humble pie and reward you appropriately.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Let the games begin.  What is this stuff?


----------



## Buck

keltin said:


> You're kidding! I had no idea! That's cool!
> 
> Here's a shot of the two Tektronix scopes I'm using. The top is an older analog scope (still can't do without those for some things!), and the bottom is a digital scope.
> 
> View attachment 3096




When I said wood burning I meant it.  This scope had vacuum tube electronics and took several minutes to warm up!




Also notice the TWO carrying handles on top.  Moving the stupid thing would give you a hernia!


----------



## Andy M.

It's rock in four stages from coarse to fine grind.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Moon Rocks....dust etc?


----------



## Buck

Andy M. said:


> It's rock in four stages from coarse to fine grind.



True there are different grades of coarseness.  
Not moon rocks.

What  is this stuff used for?


----------



## Andy M.

Buck said:


> True there are different grades of coarseness.
> 
> What is this stuff used for?


 

Filtration


----------



## Buck

Andy M. said:


> Filtration




Nope..................


----------



## Andy M.

Drainage...................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not moon rocks....but rocks/sand/dust none the less. Right? Or is it a food?


----------



## Jeekinz

Polishing?................


----------



## jeninga75

volcanic ash/rock/dust?


----------



## Jeekinz

Blasting medium?..............Vermiculite for growing Shrooms?


----------



## Buck

They are mineral products.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jeekinz said:


> Polishing?................


 

Good idea Jeeks!! Specifically rock polishing maybe?


----------



## Jeekinz

Thanks Uncle B.

How about grout aggregate?


----------



## Buck

No to all so far.


----------



## keltin

Sand blasting medium?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ya make vitamins with it?


----------



## jeninga75

It's iron in different powdered forms to make supplements.


----------



## Katie H

Buck says for me to tell y'all...no, no, no.  Keep guessing.

Hey, I'm just the messenger.  Don't shoot me.


----------



## expatgirl

They mix into paint for different textural effects?


----------



## Buck

Sorry expat.  No.  Keep on truckin!


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure this isn't even close, but I am watching a show about baking soda.  This looks like a few of the stages in the making of baking soda.  

Barbara


----------



## LT72884

its used in mining to grind down other material. either that or its a certain mineral in 4 different stages


----------



## LT72884

like coper. or you throw all 4 together to create a metal


----------



## Buck

Still nope nope nopers.


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay Fuzzy Cat, I am going to go in a totally different direction and guess that it is used in cooking. Similar to spices or rubs.


----------



## Buck

Fuzzy cat says not used in cooking.


----------



## miniman

Are they different grades of wall rendering material?


----------



## Buck

I don't know what  wall  rendering material is, but no.


----------



## miniman

rendering is a stone & cement mix you stick to external walls - supposedly to make them look nicer!


----------



## Buck

OK thanks.  We call that stucco or parging.


----------



## expatgirl

Okay--another NNN(nope, nope, nopers!) guess coming up----GUNPOWDER?


----------



## Mr._Steak

sandblast abrasives?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used in the medical field? or Agricultural field? or construction field?


----------



## healthyfoodie

dirt / sand from the local playground and sandbox??  

does it have to do with a well?  casing material around the well, and sand from the aquifer?

is it related to a specific type of garden?


----------



## Buck

Many  creative guesses here.  None are near the mark.

Hint:  Among other things, it is something near and dear to the needs of all indoor kitty cats.


----------



## miniman

Is it cat litter material?


----------



## expatgirl

Well, aren't you being a sweet kitty on giving huge hints, Buck! A big scratch on your tawny head and some catnip thrown in.  My cats can't wait for me to change their litter so they can all take turns luxurinating in it.  I'm assuming, of course, that miniman is right.


----------



## Uncle Bob

ground corn cobs.....diatomaceous earth  Yes?


----------



## LT72884

its clay.....


----------



## YT2095

Buck said:


> Hint:  Among other things, it is something near and dear to the needs of all indoor kitty cats.




it`s gotta be the sand/grit that gets glued to paper at the bottom of a Bird Cage


----------



## LT72884

either that or gravel for birds so they can eat there seed.


----------



## expatgirl

I guess our our Buckytom is  still taking a nap.................here, kitty, kitty.........


----------



## Renee Attili

He's probably stretched out on his back laying in a sunny patch on the carpet!


----------



## LT72884

Renee Attili said:


> He's probably stretched out on his back laying in a sunny patch on the carpet!


thats what i want to do


----------



## Buck

Sorry to keep you waiting, guys.  I had to make a beer run.  The county we live in is dry so we have to drive thirty miles for booze.  Given that we were down to our last bottle of vodka and the weekend is upon us, I had no choice but  to make a run to town.  After all, we must keep our priorities straight!

Now for the good news.  I hereby declare miniman to be the winner.  He came as close as anybody is going to with a photo as obscure as this.  The name of this stuff is  Palygorskite adsorbent.  
It comes from expatgirl's corner of the world.  It's used to make kitty litter and all sorts of fun things.

To learn more see this:

Palygorskite Adsorbent (Svetlovodsk Adsorbent Factory, Ukraine)


Good work folks!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Good Job Minimin.........Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniman

OK here we go. What animal is this?


----------



## YT2095

an eagle......


----------



## buckytom

while it looks an awful lot like an american bald eagle, the shape of the skull and beak tell me it's not.

i'll say it's a fish eagle.

yup, just did a search, it's an african fish eagle.

caw, caw.


----------



## miniman

OK Buckytom, you are up.


----------



## YT2095

so it`s not an Eagle then?
 that`s Twice that`s happened??????


----------



## miniman

It is specifically an African Fish Eagle. Eagle covers an awful lot of birds of varying sizes and specialisms.


----------



## YT2095

so the More Specific you are even if someone guesses it before you, wins...?

Ok, Noted


----------



## jeninga75

We're falling off the page, need a new picture


----------



## Buck

Go find buckytom and smack him around a bit.


----------



## Uncle Bob

In the mean time, check out the "What Is This Thread" to hone your skills!


----------



## buckytom

ok, sorry guys. i actually had a whole day off.

here's an easy one:


----------



## jeninga75

Well, I'd say an insect eye.  A fly if you want something specific.


----------



## buckytom

umm, i guess i should have modified the properties info. 

technically, it's called a compound eye. 

you're up, jeninga.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> umm, i guess i should have modified the properties info.


I doubt it would have made a difference--it stood right out to me.  Unfortunately in the time it took me to post my answer, I was beaten out!  That's what I get for eating a Popsicle while typing!

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Cool! Sorry, I didn't know quite what you were looking for but I knew it was an eye!

Ok, here goes... what are these?


----------



## elaine l

Rods for a perm?


----------



## Buck

It's the  multi-colored  centipede  drill  team.


----------



## jeninga75

Nope


----------



## keltin

A "misting" device to shower you with a stream of water?

A plant watering device?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Plastic? Solid? Hollow?


----------



## expatgirl

I know they are not rods for a perm but are they the flexible curlers that you twist in your hair?


----------



## jeninga75

Not sure what theyre made of but yes hollow.  Not curlers.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do you put liquid in them....? Make popsicles etc?


----------



## keltin

Looking at the pic, it's got a push button for activation, and holes in the body for something to come out. Personal cooler?

Does it need batteries?


----------



## jeninga75

No liquid, no batteries.  They don't make anything.


----------



## keltin

Some kind of "feeder" then. Put something in and let it dissolve into the environment? An airfreshner? A fish feeder?


----------



## Uncle Bob

barrettes?


----------



## jeninga75

Nope and nope.


----------



## healthyfoodie

sprinkler heads?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do you usually use just one....or is more than one needed?


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a component of something else or is it pretty much what you see?  Those tabs on the side appear to be finger grips................It's not jewelry or an accessory of any type is it?


----------



## Barbara L

What size are they?  Are they flexible?

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Keep safes for bananas so that they don't get damaged in your lunch box etc


----------



## keltin

miniman said:


> Keep safes for bananas so that they don't get damaged in your lunch box etc


 
Brilliant! Good guess!


----------



## Jeekinz

Still looking, but check out what I found........


----------



## Renee Attili

I am interested what you typed in for a google search there Jeekinz.


----------



## Jeekinz

"purple red green blue"


----------



## expatgirl

hahahaha---you light up our lives, Jeeks!!!


----------



## keltin

Miniman was right!


----------



## miniman

We used to have some.

Ray


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  What will they think of next?!

Hey Jeekinz, have you been snooping in my lingerie drawer?!!  

Barbara


----------



## LT72884

DUDE, when i get married im so picking up some of those for my wife. Ill see her form a mile away. lol


----------



## jeninga75

Yup, miniman you got it lol!


----------



## miniman

Here we go. What is this and where would you find it?


----------



## expatgirl

It looks like a dam made out of logs


----------



## miniman

good try expat girl, but no!!


----------



## expatgirl

Oh, pickles pajamas!!  And I had my next picture all picked out---as in not!!!  Good one, miniman, I'll sit back as usual and let the experts weigh in.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it whale baleen?


----------



## YT2095

at 1`st I thought it was a bunch of badly corroded welding rods,
is it pile of slate roofing tiles?


----------



## miniman

Well I thought that would run for a while but Jeekinz has got it. Well done


----------



## Jeekinz

Saaa Weeeet!

That's the first thing that came to mind. Howdaya like them apples?


----------



## Jeekinz

What might this thingy be?  It's about 2" in length made of plastic.


----------



## miniman

It appears to have connectors at each end, probably electrical and with clear area in the middle, a light emitter of some sort.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...not electrical.


----------



## YT2095

yeah, I was thinking some sort of Dummy Battery, are the black end bits Spring loaded, or at one of them? like a loo roll holder? but maybe for sellotape.


----------



## Jeekinz

not stello tape.  but you're getting warm.


----------



## YT2095

Price tags?


----------



## buckytom

for a cash register or adding machine tape?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope....nope


----------



## Uncle Bob

It collects lint?   A stamp despenser? An ink pad?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope............


----------



## Buck

Is it a spindle for some sort of tape dispenser??


----------



## keltin

Used for a label printer?


----------



## Andy M.

IS that white medical tape wrapped around the middle?


----------



## miniman

How about this for a different kind of dispenser!


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Is it a spindle for some sort of tape dispenser??


 
Yup...some sort........

White tape is just packaging to keep it from un raveling (sp)


----------



## miniman

Metal foil dispenser?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope................


----------



## sattie

That metal foil reflective tape... I have seen it used in air conditioners and light ballasts.  I'm sure it is not it.  I missed my ticket with the whale baleen!


----------



## Uncle Bob

So it dispenses no kind of tape. Right?


----------



## Uncle Bob

flagging tape


----------



## Jeekinz

not really a tape, per se, but something along those lines....lol


----------



## Mr._Steak

Is is gift package ribbon?


----------



## miniman

I was thinking that as well Mr Steak. The ribbon for wrapping around a parcel - though it could be a bit wide.


----------



## expatgirl

Is it some type of shrink wrap?  Or some type of conformable wrap?  BTW miniman, I loved your furry dispenser---our lab used to grab tape and wrapping paper at Christmas and the only way to get it back was to give him a dog cookie---I guess we were the real Pavlovian "dogs".


----------



## YT2095

>>>>crime Scene>>>>police Line>>>>>>do Not Cross>>>>>>


----------



## Jeekinz

nope, none of the above.


Bwaaaaaahaaaaaahaa


----------



## Uncle Bob

So it dispenses an item, tape like, but not tape. Is the device that this spool fits in a manual thing or some kind of machine?


----------



## Jeekinz

Manual..............


----------



## Uncle Bob

So it's used by the USPO. It dispenses the material that goes around packages that says Priority Mail......??????


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.  No wording, no adhesive.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Nope. No wording, no adhesive


 
So it the material, paper, plastic or cloth??


----------



## Jeekinz

the whole thing is made up from plastic.


----------



## phinz

It looks like a roll of Mylar, but I doubt that's it.


----------



## Jeekinz

not Mylar........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is the plastic transparent? Or comes in different colors?


----------



## Jeekinz

transparent...........


----------



## Renee Attili

Saran wrap like product?


----------



## Jeekinz

not as flimsy...............


----------



## Andy M.

shrink wrap?


----------



## Jeekinz

not as flimsy.......


----------



## Renee Attili

cellophane?(sp)


----------



## Jeekinz

Jeekinz said:


> not as flimsy.......


 
..............................


----------



## keltin

Some kind of new band-aid or synthethic skin for closing wounds?

Duct Tape Lite?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope....sawwy.


----------



## Renee Attili

An acrylic of some sort?


----------



## LT72884

hair style people use it in there hair. used for when they need to bleach or dye some ones hair


----------



## Jeekinz

ummm....."No."


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it wax?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.............


----------



## expatgirl

good one, Jeeks---looks deceptively easy but it's not--------I think that we've ruled out the medical field, the forensics field, the party field, how about the industrial sector???  Is it used in industry related areas?


----------



## keltin

Fully wound spool for a string trimmer (weed eater)?


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.

Just a reminder, it is completely made from plastic.


----------



## Renee Attili

Or maybe fishing line


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope........


----------



## LT72884

its actually used for the auto body world.


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...............


----------



## NAchef

Paper roll holder


----------



## LT72884

ok it is a spool of wound up plastic that has a white piece of tape around it because its actually something you made. Its only purpose is to drive us MAD tell something hits the wall first, either the PC monitor hits the wall or whatever is closest to me at the point in time where my patience is thin enough i can feel the blood boil in me skull.  Is that what it is. if not thats cool


----------



## expatgirl

is it used to wrap up or protect small objects?


----------



## Jeekinz

no to all..................


----------



## YT2095

how about these fluorescent tapes (non sticky) that get tied around traffic cones or poles one to the other to make a cordon (usually in orange or green).

bus tickets or Train tickets (paper/card) also?


----------



## keltin

Has someone already guessed a laminate of some kind? Laminate for small pictures, stamps, coins, bundles of crack?

Static bag material?

Thread sealant used in on threaded pipes?

Plastic banding or strapping?

A “knotabag” roll/spool?


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a filament of your imagination???? ok----I'll be nice-----do you want to look like your brother, Harpo?  Tell us now or we'll curl your tail.  Wow--that felt good.  Just kidding...............No idea


----------



## buckytom

lol, i haven't heard "we'll curl your tail" in a long time.

is it a pinch roller or platen of some sort?


----------



## Jeekinz

No to all...........and leave my tail alone.


----------



## Renee Attili

does it despinse the stuff the police use to lift finger prints off of objects?


----------



## buckytom

could the product it dispenses be used to strangle you? huh?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..............


----------



## Renee Attili

Window tinting?


----------



## buckytom

is it photographic in nature?


----------



## miniman

Plastic bags on a roll.


----------



## LT72884

window tinting is a dang good guess


----------



## Renee Attili

Metallized PVC Film,or,Polyethylene Terephthalate Film (PETF)


----------



## keltin

Looks like Mylar tape used to mask off areas on a OPCB that you don’t’ want solder to reach when it goes through the wave solder.

How about a protective material that you apply to cell phone displays, iPod displays, etc to keep them from getting scratched?


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> is it photographic in nature?


Yes, that's a photograph.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a film of sorts.


----------



## LT72884

I know exactly what it is. its used in construction.

EDIT
nevermind, its transfer paper


----------



## Jeekinz

LT72884 said:


> I know exactly what it is. its used in construction.


 
You are exactly........_wrong_.


----------



## Renee Attili

is it the material that is used to create metalic leafing affects in arts and crafts?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.................


----------



## buckytom

ok, so the metallic looking thing comes off, and a fine film of something spools off.

i'd bet we could twist it up real good and...


----------



## keltin

Some kind of flexi-wrap for wrapping and binding sport injuries, etc?

New polymer display tape?


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> ok, so the metallic looking thing comes off, and a fine film of something spools off.
> 
> i'd bet we could twist it up real good and...


 
...I have an _idea_ in it's current state.........   

lol


----------



## buckytom

is it used in light bulbs?  (get it, an idea...)


----------



## Mr._Steak

Is it plastic stripping used for industrial strip doors or curtains?


----------



## LT72884

used for flash in the camera. IDK


----------



## Jeekinz

lol....I was referring to a......ahem.........suppository.


Oh, and it's not used in light bulbs.


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> You are exactly........_wrong_.



I was close. lol not really


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it the material used in making CD's and DVD's ?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...................


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it used in making signs?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope......


----------



## YT2095

a 35mm film roller


----------



## Jeekinz

close, but not 35mm camera film.


----------



## YT2095

Super 8?


betamax tape?
v2000 tape?
VHS tape?
DAT tape


----------



## Jeekinz

nope.  It is what it is.  Doesn't record anything.


----------



## keltin

micro-film?


----------



## Barbara L

A spool of fiber-optics fiber?

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Spool of laminating film for badges


----------



## keltin

bag sealing tape?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope................

Here's what you have so far:  Made completely from plastic, 2" long, clear, film-like, it's used 'as-is" meaning it doesn't record or play anything.

It fits into a cartridge and is wound up into a second cartrige after a section gets used.


----------



## buckytom

is it the laminate half of a p-touch like labeler?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope..........there's no adhesive of any sort.


----------



## Barbara L

Head cleaning film?

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

does it, the film that spools off, get layered with anything else?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope...................


----------



## buckytom

is it a protective film, like for optics?


----------



## keltin

It can't possibly be correction film? Like they use in contact printing and old typewriters?


----------



## Renee Attili

Curing Film?


----------



## miniman

does it change in anyway during use?


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> is it a protective film, like for optics?


 
Close enough......Good Job Bucky!  The film gets installed in the cartridge on the left (facing it) then when you get mud in your face, you twist the lever on the right for a new section of film.


----------



## Buck

Is it a film that's sensitive to  something other than light - like long wave infrared or possibly UV?

I'm thinking perhaps the radiation polymerizes this  stuff and so changes its properties.

Oh, I see it's already  been guessed.

Tell me, oh Jeekins, what sorts of places do you hang out in that require such a  heavy duty form  of eye protection?  Could it possibly have something  to do with some stuff hitting the fan?


----------



## buckytom

i'm guessing dirt bike racing.

cool stuff jeekinz. 

i've thought about something like that for skiing. 

is it spring loaded or motorized?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> Tell me, oh Jeekins, what sorts of places do you hang out in that require such a heavy duty form of eye protection? Could it possibly have something to do with some stuff hitting the fan?


 
Tis me:


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> i'm guessing dirt bike racing.
> 
> cool stuff jeekinz.
> 
> i've thought about something like that for skiing.
> 
> is it spring loaded or motorized?


 
Spring loaded.  It's a modified version of 'tear-offs' where you stack up extra lenses on your goggles and tear off the top one when it gets dirty....kind of like a tissue box.  (but those cause litter)


----------



## Renee Attili

They do have something similar in the horse racing world for the jockeys


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> Close enough......Good Job Bucky!  The film gets installed in the cartridge on the left (facing it) then when you get mud in your face, you twist the lever on the right for a new section of film.



i totally forgot that you dirt bike for hobby. thats tight.


----------



## buckytom

ok, who's this?


----------



## Renee Attili

was he the one that was on the "Today" show?
or was he the one that was on Tarzan? Cheetah


----------



## LT72884

the one from project x


----------



## buckytom

no, no, and no. 

but i won't tell you the secret.




i'm not gonna be around much until saturday morning, guys. so guess away.

if someone else wants to start a new picture, go ahead.


----------



## LT72884

the one in the commercial with that one song they play at the super bowl all the time. the old 60's song. were they dont say much but hey and yeah. i think.


----------



## buckytom

nope. not from a commercial.


----------



## Jeekinz

Long lost Partridge Family member?


"DOH!"


----------



## Andy M.

J. Fred Muggs


----------



## Barbara L

Lancelot Link, Secret Chimp

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

andy, great guess. i loved j. fred muggs when i was a kid. he came to our grammar school once, and we were all enthralled. 
oddly, looking back, all he did was smoke, drink, and rollerskate around. i see how it may have had an effect on my young mind now, lol.

but, btw, it wasn't old mugsy.

barbara, i'm impressed once again! 

yep, it's lancelot link, secret chimp. actually, he's in his alter persona as lance, lead guitarist of the band "evolution revolution".


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  I finally got one!  Okay, this one is way too easy so can't give any clues.  Just yes or no answers unless it is harder than I think, then I will give clues.  What is this?

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a pretzel that's missing most of its salt.


----------



## Renee Attili

Can you make it any bigger?


----------



## miniman

cinnamon bark?


----------



## Renee Attili

Maple Stick?


----------



## Buck

A pencil after a particularly harrowing exam.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I knew it was too easy!  I don't know about the exam part, but Buck got it--it is a chewed up wood pencil!  Give us a good one Buck!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

I shall endeavor to maintain the "extremely vertical" theme:


----------



## keltin

The Oriental Pearl Tower which is a TV tower in Shanghai, China.


----------



## Buck

Great Scott, man!  You are a feenomenon!

I thought this one would last for a while.

I feel so insignificant.  I'm goin' out in the garden and eat worms.

You're up.


----------



## keltin

With Halloween coming up, perhaps it’s time we get into the spirit of things!

Buck, save this guy some of those worms!

Who is this:


----------



## phinz

That's Rob Zombie.


----------



## keltin

phinz said:


> That's Rob Zombie.


 
Yes Sir it is!! Very Good!

You're up!


----------



## phinz

OK. Let's keep the theme...  Who is this?


----------



## YT2095

Christopher lee?


----------



## Mr._Steak

horror master H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Mr._Steak

Got distracted by the Bills-Ravens game, sorry for the delay.


Who's this?


----------



## love2"Q"

the dead guy from pet cemetary


----------



## Mr._Steak

love2"Q" said:


> the dead guy from pet cemetary



Close enough, he's the guy who was killed in an automobile accident but walked again! Victor Pascow is his name.  Your turn!


----------



## Mr._Steak

Yo, love2"Q", it's your turn!!  Did ole Victor Pascow scare ya away or somethin?? ;-)


----------



## miniman

As love2"Q" seems to be offline for a while. I will put this one in. Who is this and what is he famous for?


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> As love2"Q" seems to be offline for a while. I will put this one in. Who is this and what is he famous for?



Yuri Gagarin - 1st man in space.


----------



## miniman

One day, I'll find a real stumper. Well done qmax, you're up.


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> One day, I'll find a real stumper. Well done qmax, you're up.



Is that how it works?


----------



## miniman

Yes, you post a picture for other people to guess.


----------



## Renee Attili

Where did qmax picture go?


----------



## Katie H

Renee, it was removed because there was a copyright printed on it.  He's been informed and, hopefully, he'll replace it.


----------



## Renee Attili

Oh!.......


----------



## LT72884

I bet the pic was from google earth and thats why it was removed.


----------



## love2"Q"

sorry all .. forgot i posted on here ...ok .. what is this ..



ok never mind .. cant upload a pic right now ...
someone else please go ahead ..


----------



## Katie H

love2"Q" said:


> sorry all .. forgot i posted on here ...ok .. what is this ..





Hmmmmm...how 'bout nothin'?


----------



## qmax

Stand by...


----------



## qmax

Any aviation junkies?


----------



## Andy M.

That looks like a stealth plane


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> That looks like a stealth plane



Yeah, but what stealth plane?

*googles furiously*


----------



## qmax

Here was the original pic.  Google Earth DOES allow you to post their imagery, cleared this with the Mods.  BTW - even though this is a big thumbnail, it will get bigger with clicking on it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Russian plane


----------



## qmax

Uncle Bob said:


> Russian plane



Nope.


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> Yeah, but what stealth plane?
> 
> *googles furiously*


 

F-1................


----------



## Barbara L

Northrup Tacit Blue

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Northrup Tacit Blue
> 
> Barbara



Give the lady a cheroot.  Very good.


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you! I thought for sure someone was going to beat me to it!

Okay, what, specifically, is this? 

Barbara


----------



## keltin

Well, it’s obviously a cut log with some thick bark, and is that a fungus on the bark? Is that Cloud Ear Fungus, a Japanese mushroom that grows on infected trees or some other mushroom that infects trees?


----------



## Barbara L

Cross-section of a tree, yes.  What kind of tree?  (As far as I know there is no fungus--it didn't mention it).

Barbara


----------



## keltin

California Red Oak?


----------



## Barbara L

The oak part is right, but not the rest of it.

 Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Scrub oak?


----------



## jeninga75

Is it a cork oak?


----------



## qmax

Chestnut oak?

BTW - how did you know about Tacit Blue?


----------



## Barbara L

jeninga75 said:


> Is it a cork oak?


 
You got it!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> BTW - how did you know about Tacit Blue?


I don't know much about stealth planes, and I had never heard of Tacit Blue.  I did a search for "Stealth Plane" and found a Wikipedia article. There were a lot of links to different stealth planes (used, rejected, past, and planned) at the bottom. I just started clicking on links. 

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I don't know much about stealth planes, and I had never heard of Tacit Blue.  I did a search for "Stealth Plane" and found a Wikipedia article. There were a lot of links to different stealth planes (used, rejected, past, and planned) at the bottom. I just started clicking on links.
> 
> Barbara



Well that one was very obscure.  Demonstrator for technologies used on the B-2.  Wasn't declassified until about 8-9 years ago.


----------



## jeninga75

Sorry long day, just got home. 

Ok! What is this cranky looking creature?


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a horseshoe crab.


----------



## keltin

That's a Giant Isopod! In particular, the Bathynomus giganteus.


----------



## qmax

That is one freaky creature.


----------



## Katie H

qmax said:


> That is one freaky creature.



With a face only a mother could love!


----------



## qmax

Katie E said:


> With a face only a mother could love!



Wonder how they taste?


----------



## Buck

It looks like the "sand fleas" we used to dig up on the beach in Jersey.


----------



## YT2095

Take me to your leader!


----------



## jeninga75

keltin said:


> That's a Giant Isopod! In particular, the Bathynomus giganteus.


 

You people are too smart 

Gogo new pic!


----------



## keltin

Ok, I’ve been wanting to use this one for a while, but I always thought it would be too easy. But what the heck, what is this?


----------



## miniman

Tooth polisher?


----------



## keltin

Nope, not that.


----------



## Buck

Is it dental or tooth related? I'm thinking a gum stimulator.


----------



## miniman

Jeweler's polishing brush


----------



## keltin

Nope, not dental or tooth related. And it's not used for polishing of any kind. Although, now that you mention it, it does resemble a dental polisher. Never thought of that before.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it like the tool the doctor uses to check out your ears?


----------



## miniman

Is it jeweller related, for example a grinder? Obviously designeed for dealing with something small.


----------



## keltin

Nope, not something a Doctor would use. And not used on any part of your body.


----------



## Buck

A  mini vacuum cleaner.


----------



## keltin

Nope, not used in jewelry (that I know of anyway....although I supppose it might have applications there). Not a grinder of any kind.


----------



## keltin

Buck.....you are very, very hot....with that guess I mean.


----------



## miniman

Is it a sort of carbonator, i.e. bubbling gas through a drink?


----------



## Renee Attili

A Mini vacume or blower to clean jewel settings or to remove diamond dust as they are cutting the diamond?


----------



## keltin

Nope, none of those.


----------



## miniman

On the basis it looks a bit like a chimney brush, is it for clearing/cleaning tubes?

Aletrnatively, is once of those gadegts that blow air to clean disk drives and other computer equipment?


----------



## Buck

It's a tool that uses a vacuum  to pick up small delicate objects.


----------



## miniman

Buck said:


> It's a tool that uses a vacuum to pick up small delicate objects.


 
I can see that. Great gadget!


----------



## keltin

Buck said:


> It's a tool that uses a vacuum to pick up small delicate objects.


 
Nailed it! 

Yep, it’s a vacuum pen. It’s used to pick up small surface mount IC chips that are otherwise hard to handle. 

Ok, you're up!


----------



## Buck

Thanks Keltin.  I think you're hot too.

Gimmeaminnit.


----------



## Buck

Ok here we go.

What's this and what is it used for?


----------



## keltin

Is it a weight or some kind of counter-measure?

A music box?

A spice grinder?

Does that tab on top rotate????


----------



## Buck

Not a weight
Not a counter-measure
Not a music box
Not a spice grinder
I don't know


----------



## keltin

First prototype for a flux capacitor? 

How about....does it have anything to do with tea?

Anything to do with food?

Looks oriental to me, but I could be wrong.

An incense burner or grinder?


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a type of compass or magnifying glass?


----------



## Barbara L

Vintage tobacco holder/lighter?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

No to all.       We thank you for your participation in our game and we encourage all of you to redouble your efforts.       This one will test all your skills.   Be brave, Butterfly, you can soar!!!!    With Love,  Your Sensei,  Buck


----------



## jeninga75

Can you give dimentions? Are they bigger than a breadbox? Or as small as a thimble?

A washing machine?

Breadmaker?


----------



## Buck

I'm guessing about an inch and a half wide by an inch high.  These dimensions are approximate because I've never had one of these in my posession.  This is a picture I found online.


----------



## miniman

Are they snuff boxes?


----------



## buckytom

are they for medical use, such as for radioactive material?


----------



## Barbara L

Tinderbox?

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

something to do with photography.


----------



## Buck

Buckytom is headed in the right direction.


----------



## YT2095

is it for making Radium water?
 my grandmother had such a thing, although it looked quite different.


----------



## buckytom

are they for storing medicines? such as glass ampules or jars?


----------



## Buck

It has nothing to do  with radiation.

Not used for storage.

Hmmmmmm  Radium water.  THAT had to be healthy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

To keep oinments, etc in?


----------



## Uncle Bob

You mix medicine in them.....


----------



## Buck

Not used for storage or mixing.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A mold ......Used to clean/sterilize....


----------



## buckytom

a case, for medical or other instruments, or parts thereof.


----------



## Buck

Uncle Bob - no.

buckytom - the object on the right is the case for the object on the left.


----------



## buckytom

oh, ok see that.

a compass, or a medical guage, with case?


----------



## Buck

Compass no.

Gauge no.

Medical yes.


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like there is a flame coming out of the center top of it.  Is that what I am seeing?  Is it some kind of old bunsen burner or some kind of burner used to heat things in test tubes up?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Not used for heating.


----------



## miniman

Is it a pill press?


----------



## Buck

nope......................


----------



## miniman

A scarifactor - method of letting blood out.

Octagonal Scarificator c. 1890. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The scarificator was designed in the early 1700s as a more merciful bloodletting device. At the flick of the release lever, multiple blades shot out to create an instantaneous series of parallel cuts. Raising and lowering the base with the knob on the top could adjust the cutting depth of the thirteen blades of this octagonal scarificator.


----------



## Buck

Excellent work miniman!  Congratulations.

You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, that is the second one of those I have seen this week, but this one looks much different.  I saw the other one on eBay.  What are the odds?  LOL

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Here we go. What is this creature? General name will do?


----------



## pacanis

Krill?????


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  No, that isn't my guess!  Just my reaction, since I am pretty sure Pacanis got it!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

It's a score from pacanis. Your turn.


----------



## pacanis

Cool. 
Probably too easy, so be specific.
And no, I don't mean the ruler  What are those other things?


----------



## Buck

Wheat berries?


----------



## Barbara L

Miniature popcorn kernels?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, Barbara... they're for dieters 

Nope. Not wheat or any other kind of berries either.


----------



## Uncle Bob

seseme seed....


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Yeah, Barbara... they're for dieters
> 
> Nope. Not wheat or any other kind of berries either.


You laugh, but they do exist!  Not for dieters, but for hull-less popcorn. Miniature White(Tiny Sweet) Popcorn Bulk 16 oz from Suttons Bay Trading Company Spices

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Hey that's pretty neat! Hull less popcorn. Thanks for the head's up.

They sure _look_ like sesame seeds UB.... but you would not want to eat them.
Not that they'd hurt you.....


----------



## phinz

Hull-less popcorn is perfect for those with diverticulitis. Regular popcorn is dangerous.


----------



## Barbara L

Cottonseed?

 Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

grass seed..........


----------



## pacanis

Nope, nope..... they aren't any kind of seed (so to speak).


----------



## Barbara L

Hmmmmm The points on the ends made them look like some kind of seed.  Is it some kind of insect egg?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Hmmmmm The points on the ends made them look like some kind of seed. Is it some kind of insect egg?
> 
> Barbara


 
Warmer....


----------



## expatgirl

hulless sunflower seeds?


----------



## Barbara L

Caterpillar eggs?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Caterpillar eggs?! You have me curious.... is it the caterpillar that has eggs, or the butterfly 
At any rate, they aren't either of the above, but you guys are narrowing in.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL Butterflies lay the eggs, so I guess I should have said butterfly eggs!

Well, according to the description I just read, these sound like fly eggs.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

If they are eggs I want to know how many of them of them it takes to make a proper omelette?


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> If they are eggs I want to know how many of them of them it takes to make a proper omelette?


75,329 1/2

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Is that with cholesterol or w/o?


----------



## miniman

Are they fly pupae?


----------



## pacanis

They aren't pupae.  And they aren't exactly eggs, but that's really close.


----------



## YT2095

sea monkey egg/spore thingies.


----------



## pacanis

Nope........


----------



## expatgirl

are they egg sacs of some very small arthropod (spiders, insects, mites--or more specifically hair lice(nits) or bedbugs?


----------



## YT2095

Cockroach Poo


----------



## pacanis

They are an egg sac of sorts... but they aren't typically referred to as egg sacs.
Of course, not many people see them in their dried up form....... (hint, hint)


----------



## expatgirl

ok...........is it dried caviar or some  sort of dried fish eggs or thereof?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. Not fish eggs.


----------



## expatgirl

if you  pretty, pretty, please, a hint...........are these dessicated items edible to the general population?


----------



## miniman

Is it what we call cuckoo spit?


----------



## expatgirl

what an interesting name, miniman, I like it better than our "spittle bug" term for the same thing---hope that you are right


----------



## pacanis

What the heck is cuckoo spit?! Maybe I don't want to know 

How big a hint do you want expatgirl? 
Hmmm, what you are looking at is "something" that contains eggs.  The something is dried up, but the eggs are still good. The eggs aren't eaten as food, but are often accidentally ingested by....... no, that would be too big a hint


----------



## expatgirl

ok, pacanis, something that I can answer for you if NOT your eggy thingy , cuckoo spit or spittle bug spit is made by a  tree hopper which is a very small insect (Family Homoptera)  that sucks sap from plants---to protect themselves they exude a protective frothy, bubbly spit "cocoon" around themselves---if I knew how to post a quick picture for you I would.  Yeah, it's as gross to look at as it's described...........

Now for your BIG hint...........


----------



## pacanis

That _was_ my big hint.
OK, here's another.  If you can figure out my user name, that _might_ steer you in the right direction.


----------



## expatgirl

pacanis, I have to leave now, but I've really enjoyed your guessing game-----I believe that I'm about 10-12 hours ahead of you and need to get some rest.  I'm sure that by the time that I check tomorrow someone will have snared the prize------thanks for the stumper


----------



## Barbara L

Grasshopper or locust egg pods?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Something having to do with dogs?

Maybe tapeworm egg sacs?

(trying to figure out your username)


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> (trying to figure out your username)


Me too!  So far all I know is that pacanis raises chickens (I've always wanted to do that!) and that there was a mayor in Puerto Rico in the 1800s named Pacanis.  Mostly I get, "Did you mean pecans?"  LOL

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

hookworm or roundworm egg sacks?


----------



## miniman

Canine is dog - are they the Toxocara egg sacs.


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> Me too!  So far all I know is that pacanis raises chickens (I've always wanted to do that!) and that there was a mayor in Puerto Rico in the 1800s named Pacanis.  Mostly I get, "Did you mean pecans?"  LOL
> 
> Barbara



My thinking was that because pacanis is from Pennsylvania the first two letters of the username "PA" are his/her location.  That leaves "canis" which is Latin for "dog".  Thinking about dogs led to thinking of intestinal worms.  Don't ask me how my brain works, it's too scary to contemplate.  I just have to live with it.  AAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Katie H

Buck said:


> Don't ask me how my brain works, it's too scary to contemplate.  I just have to live with it.  AAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



I've been with Buck over 30 years, Barbara, and even *I* don't want to know how his brain works.


----------



## Barbara L

Obviously you are right Buck! I hadn't gotten that far--had to make tapioca pudding. Normally I spot things like that, but I think because it was lower case it didn't stick out right away. I was actually going to search canis but never stopped to think of the PA part! And I knew (from my thread about Cubbie) that pacanis has trained dogs.  Sheesh!  Darned tapioca! LOL

Barbara


----------



## Buck

A lot of folks don't like tapioca pudding.  You've just given them one more reason for their irrational dislike!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I could eat tapioca pudding every day!  If they don't like it, that just means more for me!  Speaking of eggs, have you ever noticed that large pearl tapioca, when cooked, looks like frog eggs? 

Barbara


----------



## Buck

I never realized that.  

Just a minute.

Wait..........
Wait..........
Wait.........

Hey! You're right!

I just ran out to the frog coop and checked.  Several of the frogs had just laid  eggs.  I lifted them up off their nests and looked at the fresh eggs.

You are a genius!


----------



## miniman

Buck said:


> I never realized that.
> 
> Just a minute.
> 
> Wait..........
> Wait..........
> Wait.........
> 
> Hey! You're right!
> 
> I just ran out to the frog coop and checked. Several of the frogs had just laid eggs. I lifted them up off their nests and looked at the fresh eggs.
> 
> You are a genius!


 
Very good for this time of year. Yes we have often commented on the resemblelence between frog spawn and tapioca pudding.


----------



## Buck

Somehow when you say "frog spawn"  it sounds really creepy.

Like something you should check under your bed for


----------



## pacanis

ding, ding, ding.....

You got it Buck, or close enough anyway. 

They are dried up tapeworm segments (what are often described as looking like grains of white rice when they are "passed"). The segments contain the eggs. The segments dry up, break open releasing the eggs and an intermediate host comes along (hungry flea pupae) where they develop. Then poochy eats the adult flea containing the tapeworm and that's how your dog gets tapeworm. Can't get 'em from eating the eggs themselves. Which is probably a good thing because the dried up segments look like sesame seeds.

Beware the pet owner's couch that looks like someone was eating a sesame seed roll on it 

Next


----------



## Buck

Thanks!

How did I do figuring out your username?

Will post a pic innaminnit.


----------



## Buck

Here's our latest mystery:


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> How did I do figuring out your username?


 
ding, ding, ding


----------



## Buck

We Pennsylvanians have to hang together. Although I now live in Kentucky, I'm originally from Allentown.


----------



## miniman

First impressions - a sock monster!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Allentown... Billy Joel song, Tom Cruise movie, Slapshot movie maybe, too.... I think it was filmed there anyway.
Not much happens up here on the lake.

I've seen that pic before..... It's going to kill me until someone figures it out or I remember


----------



## qmax

Dust mite?


----------



## expatgirl

pickles, qmax---you beat me  to that answer!!!


----------



## Buck

Sock monster  Ha Ha Ha!

Not a dust mite.

Keep guessing!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

how about a bedbug?


----------



## Barbara L

Tick larvae?

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

more mighty guesses..........chigger mite, mange mite, "red bug" mite (maybe the same as chiggers--not sure), scabies mite, red spider mite............egads, my skin is crawling


----------



## YT2095

looks like a water bear.


----------



## expatgirl

what a fascinating creature, YT2095-- Buck's picture sure does look like one--hope you're right


----------



## YT2095

they are, in fact they`re are my all time favorite creatures in the micro-world, they can even survive in Space!

you just can`t help but Admire them


----------



## LT72884

A man eating micro giant


----------



## qmax

Tardigrade, aka water bear


----------



## YT2095

I`m not sure the Phylum is required 

but it`s nice to have someone else agree with me.


----------



## Buck

YT is the man of the hour!

You are absolutely correct sir.  It is a Water Bear.  Cuddly little creature, isn't he?


You're up.  Please be gentle.....


----------



## YT2095

as IF! 

ok, so what am I holding here?


----------



## Andy M.

a cigarette lighter


----------



## YT2095

strike 1.....


----------



## Buck

An ectoplasm trap for catching ghosts.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, let me sit back and watch the ballgame..........congrats, LT!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Dunno.....but I found this for you.


----------



## Buck

A pad of paper with a rubber band around it.


----------



## YT2095

Nyet comrade


----------



## Buck

Is it an electronic something?


----------



## Barbara L

Is it something the average person would use or something you use in your laboratory?  Is it metal?  It looks like it has a hinge on the left?

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

20 questions This early in the game, tsk tsk tsk, keep guessing 

I`ll get back to ya`ll in the morning, it`s bedtime for me now 


Nighty Night XXX


----------



## Barbara L

YT2095 said:


> 20 questions This early in the game, tsk tsk tsk, keep guessing
> 
> I`ll get back to ya`ll in the morning, it`s bedtime for me now
> 
> 
> Nighty Night XXX


Just for that, may Buck's ghosts haunt your dreams--chasing you all around your laboratory with cigarette lighters!

Just kidding!  Have a good night!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

YT2095 said:


> as IF!
> 
> ok, so what am I holding here?


 
I've got it!  The camera! 
Or do you mean in your left hand? 

My first answer is the camera, my second one is a pack of cigs with the label whited out.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I've got it! The camera!
> Or do you mean in your left hand?
> 
> My first answer is the camera, my second one is a pack of cigs with the label whited out.


ROFL!!!  You're right, he didn't specify which hand!!

Barbara


----------



## keltin

Looks like a brushed aluminum casing. Is it a cigarette case?

A pill box?

Probably electronic…..a Life Alert device. Help, I’ve seen it and I can’t get it right. 

GPS tracking device?

Low Jack tracker?


----------



## Barbara L

I think I have been staring at it too long--it is starting to look like it is slightly translucent.  Probably just an optical illusion, or hunger, but it looks a little different to me now.  Still no clue what it is (all of your guesses sound good to me!).

Barbara


----------



## Mr._Steak

Looks like a brown paper bag with the bottom folded almost flat!


----------



## YT2095

it`s non of those 

Barbara, keep looking!

edited to add: this is Nothing Mysterious or complicated, I`m sure most Everyone has seen or heard of these, some may have even Used them.
and although you are Likely to find them in some Labs, they`re Not exclusive to a Lab.


----------



## expatgirl

It looks like a Frigidaire that cheap Ken gave to Barbie before he moved out.  She wanted a defrostless model with an icemaker and the relationship chilled after that.  Barbie is now on hormone replacement therapy and doing much better.

In other words dont' have a clue yet.................


----------



## Buck

A Pez dispenser on steroids.


----------



## Barbara L

It reminds me a little of those trays they use to count out pills at the pharmacy.  It is too small to be that, but that's all that comes to mind at the moment!

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

You said it was used in a lab but not unique to a lab... A medical lab?  A science class lab?  A mad scientist lab?

Does it hold a speciman?  Is it a type of slide?  Does it have to do with DNA?  

This is frustrating because I've worked in a lab


----------



## Barbara L

jeninga75 said:


> You said it was used in a lab but not unique to a lab... A medical lab? A science class lab? A mad scientist lab?
> 
> Does it hold a speciman? Is it a type of slide? Does it have to do with DNA?
> 
> This is frustrating because I've worked in a lab


A black lab peed down my back once.  Different kind of lab I guess.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Is it some kind of dispenser?  Does the top part press down over the bottom part and dispense something from the bottom (or top)?

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Seeing your photographic skills haven't improved just yet......I'll bite a wittle.

Some sort of prism?


----------



## Barbara L

On closer inspection it appears to definitely not be translucent.  Is it some kind of counter?  Does it cut something?

Barbara


----------



## keltin

A guillotine of sorts? Like for cigars….but in a lab?????


----------



## miniman

I was thinking along the lines of a blood tester where the needle clicks out under pressure.

or a gadget for measuring controlled dasages of a chemical into testubes.


----------



## YT2095

Jeninga75 is the closest so far.

jeekinz it can exhibit a slight prismatic effect, but it`s not a prism.


----------



## miniman

A slide box for storing microscope slides.


----------



## YT2095

ewww... not Quite, but I will give it too you.

it`s an unopened pack of 50 Microscope slides, they`re in a Cellophane wrap and the line across it a pull tab to open the pack.

Nice Work! 

That Jeekinz is WHY I took the picture in the way that I did! to show that light IS passing through it, on a plain surface top lit NOBODY would get it, my way you can see the slides inside quite well.


----------



## miniman

Thanks YT, sudednly went back yo my uni days doing a zoology course.

Ok everyone, what are these?


----------



## YT2095

capers....


----------



## pacanis

Cocoa beans?


----------



## Buck

Looks like YT's got it.  I just Googled "capers" and saw the same photo.

NOW we're in for it!


----------



## qmax

There's capers and caper berries in the same photo. One is the bud, the other is the full grown fruit.


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Looks like YT's got it. I just Googled "capers" and saw the same photo.
> 
> NOW we're in for it!


I'll probably have just as much luck if I just start guessing now!  So YT, is it a device to measure the amount of static electricity in purple wool socks?  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> I'll probably have just as much luck if I just start guessing now!  So YT, is it a device to measure the amount of static electricity in purple wool socks?
> 
> Barbara


----------



## miniman

Sorry for the delay in reply.

YT's got it. One day I'll stump him!!


----------



## YT2095

ok, what`s this gray thingy:


----------



## Uncle Bob

A test instrument of some type?


----------



## YT2095

nope sorry.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Didn't really think so, just trying to rule some things out. 

Does it play music? CD's Tapes etc.? A radio? Does it Transmit something?


----------



## YT2095

nope it`s quite Dull in that respect.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Some kind of AC -DC converter?  Does a phone line plug into it?


----------



## YT2095

it`s Kinda like a converter, as far as I know a phone doesn`t plug into it, although it Does a strange 9 pin D plug at the back that I have no idea what it`s for (it works without it though).


----------



## Uncle Bob

An Inverter?


----------



## CarolinaVela

*it's*

a transformer?


----------



## Jeekinz

battery backup?


----------



## YT2095

it elements of all 3 of those.


----------



## Andy M.

A transforming, battery back up inverter?

An inverted, transforming battery backup

A battery backed up, inverted transformer


----------



## buckytom

it looks like a small u.p.s. (uninterruptable power supply).

the 9 pin d connector is usually a configuration/maintenance console port.

to be more specific, it takes a.c. in, keeps a trickle charge on a coupla batteries, and usually outputs line a.c., unless it detects the loss of the input. then it kicks in the battery backup, converting the d.c. out of the batteries to supply the a.c. outputs.

we use them on a lot of small computer systems at work.


----------



## Buck

A power supply  for some sort of instrument.


----------



## Renee Attili

It looks very similar to the emergency power pac that I use for my air and filtration system in my aquarium. It kicks on when the power goes out so my fish don't die.


----------



## Barbara L

Totally out of my element with this stuff, so I'm grasping at straws.  A frequency converter?

 Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I was thinking it was a tape backup for a computer.  A friend in the IT field left me one years ago and the size is about right, but I'd have to side with the "UPS theory" the way YT said it covered a couple of things


----------



## YT2095

Yup. BT`s right on the money, it is a U.P.S


----------



## phinz

That's what I get for not posting yesterday morning. I had UPS typed out and figured that was too simple.


----------



## YT2095

I thought it was a nice "Curve ball", put in something Simple... catch you off guard and keep you on your toes 

Renee, I use mine for all different things too, where you need Mains electricity and don`t want to drag a generator along with you.


----------



## buckytom

yt, i thought you used lightning for most of your experiments... mwahahahaaaa!!!!!

ok, am  i up?

several of us guessed correctly. andy was before me, and was correct in a way.


----------



## YT2095

true, quite a few got extremely close, but if you went into a computer shop and asked for any of them instead of saying UPS, you could be there for a while.

that was my thinking. but I`ll leave it to you guys, either way I`m Out.

and yes, I quite Frequently use Pre-Strike lightning charges in my experiments


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...andy was before me, and was correct in a way.


 

Not me.  I was jsut babbling with various arrangements of the three close guesses before mine.

Go for it.


----------



## buckytom

ok, what's this?


----------



## YT2095

looks like some kind of Copper based metal that`s been under water for ages, maybe a breech block from a large gun, or a bulkhead of some sort?


----------



## buckytom

good guess. it was found underwater, after a long soak. roughly 2000 years.

it was made of bronze, btw.

but it's not from a gun, nor a part of a ship.


----------



## YT2095

sorry BT: Antikythera mechanism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## buckytom

way to go, yt.

it's a pretty interesting little device.

you're up.


----------



## YT2095

ok, what is This and what year was it invented.
I took 2 pics just in case.


----------



## buckytom

i don't know, but put some water in it and hand me the lighter...


----------



## Buck

Is  it a Crookes tube?  (c.1875)


----------



## YT2095

nope, but the Century is correct!


----------



## Renee Attili

buckytom said:


> i don't know, but put some water in it and hand me the lighter...


hahahahahahahhahahahhahahahha


----------



## YT2095

oddly enough that Would work! (or so I`m told)


----------



## phinz

That really is a very pretty "water pipe."


----------



## phinz

Not that I know what a "water pipe" looks like, or what it's for, or...

Oh. Nebbermind.


----------



## buckytom

i could go for some pizza, and m&m's...

yt, is it used to measure something?


----------



## YT2095

I would have added that water although it can be used for some things, Acid is used mostly, but in light of the Current direction of chat, that`s probably only going to make matters Worse 

BT, nope, it`s not a measuring device.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is heat ever applied? Is it used to produce a gas? Can ya make bourbon with it?????


----------



## Buck

Are any wires connected to it during operation?


----------



## buckytom

along with bob's thoughts, is it used to collect a chemical compound in the upper chamber?


----------



## qmax

Kipp's apparatus?


----------



## buckytom

good one, g.

i wonder if yt often blames his kipp's apparatus, sorta like having an old hound dog around.


----------



## YT2095

it is indeed Kipps apparatus, I guess the year is somewhat irrelevant.

I think Qmax has it


----------



## qmax

Need a make and model on this one:


----------



## buckytom

is it for lighting or audio?


----------



## qmax

buckytom said:


> is it for lighting or audio?



Audio, of sorts.


----------



## Barbara L

ARP 2600 Grey Meanie?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> ARP 2600 Grey Meanie?
> 
> Barbara



OK, how'd you know?

Actually, it is probably a P model, 1700 of these were built, only about 35-40 of the gray meanies were built.


----------



## YT2095

Nice Kit, I used to have an ARP Odessey, great sounds!


----------



## qmax

YT2095 said:


> Nice Kit, I used to have an ARP Odessey, great sounds!



I had an Odessey too.  Had access to 2 2600's in the elec music lab at the college I went to.  The electronic music class had 4 students.


----------



## expatgirl

Way to go, Barb!!!!!!!!!! Wow, free tickets to a hockey game,  a good chance at a near half/million dollar home, and now you correctly guessed a " DC picture"---what a rock-ON week you have had!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Truthfully, I did see the first one you posted before you replaced it with this one.  It had some identifying marks which I looked up, then found the Grey Meanie which looked like the above picture.  Ok, away from electronics for at least one round.  This one is probably way too easy.  Who is this?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Truthfully, I did see the first one you posted before you replaced it with this one.  It had some identifying marks which I looked up, then found the Grey Meanie which looked like the above picture.  Ok, away from electronics for at least one round.  This one is probably way too easy.  Who is this?
> 
> Barbara



Ha, I saw that the first pic had the make and model visible on it after I posted it.  That's why I yanked it.


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> Ha, I saw that the first pic had the make and model visible on it after I posted it. That's why I yanked it.


LOL If I'm handed a bone, I grab it!

I will be gone for a few hours, so guess away on the picture everyone.  I'll let you know if you have it when I get back.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

is that charles "amygdala" whitman?


----------



## Barbara L

No it is not.  Keep those guesses coming!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is he alive today? Is/was he in the armed services?


----------



## Barbara L

Uncle Bob said:


> Is he alive today? Is/was he in the armed services?


Yes to both.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Gerald Ford?


----------



## Barbara L

Except for the dead thing, that would have been a good guess!  

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it Mr. Barbara L ????? The Love of your life?? James........


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, it's not my sweetie!

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

Homer Simpson?

if he`s a USA`er then I`m kinda out of this one.


----------



## Barbara L

He is from the U.S. but you may have seen him.

 Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Today is he an actor or a politician? Or was he?.........


----------



## Barbara L

Uncle Bob said:


> Today is he an actor or a politician? Or was he?.........


Acting is one of the things he has done.

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

A sports figure too??  

I/m thinking we gonna feel really stupid!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Not known for sports. No you won't feel stupid. I know who he is and my jaw dropped when I saw this picture! I will check back if I have time before we go, otherwise I will be gone for a few hours. It is "Movie Night" with a bunch of people (the crazy ones, like us) from church. We have never watched a movie on Movie Night yet. LOL

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

We're leaving now--back in a few hours.  It might be easier to figure out if you think of the last person you think it could possibly be.  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Have Fun!!!!! Wild guess.........Fred Thompson!


----------



## Barbara L

Uncle Bob said:


> A sports figure too??
> 
> I/m thinking we gonna feel really stupid!!!


hmmmmmm I'm going to have to check on this when I get home, but James said this person did play college football.  But I doubt you would have ever known him for that.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Is it Arnie S. beloved governor of California.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Another wild guess.......Donald Trump?


----------



## Katie H

miniman said:


> Is it Arnie S. beloved governor of California.



No, Ray, it wouldn't be Der Arnold.  He didn't become an American citizen until 1983 and also didn't serve in the military here.  Although, the guy in the photo is a handsome fella.


----------



## Barbara L

No to all so far.  Ok, hint time.  This man is on TV a lot.  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Drew Carey???


----------



## sattie

Orrrr.. Larry King... I just going off the face more than anything.


OOOOOOKKKKK... on second thought, I don't think there is any way in tarnation that this could be Larry King!


----------



## Barbara L

Good job Sattie!  Yep, that is Drew Carey in the Marine Corps in his 20s.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

4 Real?????  I have been looking at pics of Drew and could not find anything close to what you posted!!!  I'll be back in a bit to see what I can come up with!!!!  Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## sattie

I really stink at this... but here goes!

What is this thing and where would you find it?


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> 4 Real????? I have been looking at pics of Drew and could not find anything close to what you posted!!! I'll be back in a bit to see what I can come up with!!!! Whoo hoo!!!


I found that picture of Drew at Wikipedia. 

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Barbara L, it was hubby who looked at the pic and that was the first thing he said.  Then I pretty much had to agree.  My jaw dropped too!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Who would have thunk it??  Great job, Sattie.!!!!!!!!!.........no idea what you've posted but I'll keep an eye on the pot.........


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like some kind of bell/ringer.  

Barbara


----------



## miniman

It looks a bit like a time sheet puncher for clocking on/off work.


----------



## pacanis

Drew Carrie huh?!  See what being a Brown's all your life fan will do to ya? 

hmmmm, looks like it's made out of stainless, so I'll say some kind of wire feed tensioner?


----------



## sattie

No to all so far!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it measure, string, rope, ribbon etc?? Is that a digital counter I see? Or is that a pulley?


----------



## sattie

expatgirl said:


> Who would have thunk it?? Great job, Sattie.!!!!!!!!!.........no idea what you've posted but I'll keep an eye on the pot.........


 
Not sure if that was a guess or not... but you could be on to something!

UB... pulley would be in the right direction.


----------



## YT2095

I realise it probably isn`t, but the 1`st thing that came to mind was one of these Tension goveners that see on sewing machines.


----------



## Uncle Bob

What size is it...LxHxW etc.?


----------



## sattie

Uncle Bob... they can come in different sizes, but I don't have exact measurements. The shipping dimensions shows to be 32x18x18 if that helps at all.

YT... I have to admit that I am very pleased that you did not guess it on your first try!!! I was sweatin you the most!

Edit:  It weighs 84 lbs.


----------



## Buck

A motorized unit for opening/closing theatrical stage curtains.


----------



## sattie

That is a pretty good guess Buck... I like how you think outside the box!  

But that is not what it is!!!!


----------



## Buck

What I'm concerned with is what's INSIDE the box. Is there an electric motor in there that turns the wheel?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok....A belt goes on the pulley...to an electric motor? Or gasoline? Then what's "inside" is the key.....Some type of fan? It opens and closes gates?


 Then again...the motor is inside. Is it motor of some kind?


----------



## sattie

Buck and Uncle Bob...

Yes there is a motor which is rated by horse power. 1 HP or 3/4 HP. It is electric.

Uncle Bob... this thing eliminates the need for a pulley. 

Keep guessing!


----------



## Buck

Does it operate continuously or in short bursts?


----------



## sattie

Hmmm... good question.  It's purpose is pretty heavy duty IMO.  I would say that it is not used continually.. it is used continually, but I don't think it would be running continually.


----------



## Buck

If I understand, it does not run  all the time  but operates intermittently?


----------



## sattie

Yes, you understand correctly... sorry I was not very clear about that.  I was trying to think about it as I typed on how it is used.


----------



## Buck

Does a belt or chain  or rope of  some sort  go  around  the wheel?


----------



## sattie

Yes it does.


----------



## Buck

Is it used for pulling sheets on a sailboat?


----------



## sattie

Nope... getting warm tho!!!


----------



## Buck

How about raising and lowering flags?


----------



## sattie

Nope, not flags.


----------



## Buck

Does it  power a motorized  file cabinet system?


----------



## sattie

It's kinda gettin chilly in here Buck!!!  No, not file cabinets!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pulling Stage curtains..? Raising a field goal (football) net?


----------



## Buck

Gettin' chilly eh?  Okay,  let's back up a bit.  Does  it pull ropes?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nets on a fishing boat???


----------



## phinz

Does it auto-trim sails?


----------



## sattie

Yes, it pulls ropes.  Not nets Uncle Bob.  Now it is starting to get warm in here!!!


----------



## sattie

phinz said:


> Does it auto-trim sails?


 
Not sails.


----------



## Buck

Does  it pull cables through conduits?


----------



## sattie

Nope not cables.

Uncle Bob is the closest so far.


----------



## Buck

Is it used on boats?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crab pots?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is the motor AC or DC current?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It pulls a cover over a baseball diamond,(infield) when it starts to rain


----------



## sattie

Uncle Bob said:


> Crab pots?


 
DING DING DING DING!!!!!  Congrats!!!


SIDEWINDER POT HAULER

Sorry Buck... you were getting so close!!!

K, ur turn UB!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well doggie.....Even an old blind hog finds an acorn every now and then!

I shall return...with an easy one. Give me several minutes!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

This will take 10 guesses tops! Have Fun!!


----------



## Buck

I'll bet it has something to do with bourbon.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ah.......No.


----------



## Buck

Well slap  me upside the head and call me Dummy!


----------



## Buck

Is  the vessel  copper or ceramic?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a powder measure?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is not copper nor ceramic.....


No not a powder measure....But a little warm


----------



## sattie

That is odd looking UB... I can't even make an educated guess.  

Does it connect to something?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No Miss Sattie...It does not connect to anything


----------



## pacanis

Shoot. I know I've seen this before. There's a hole in the brass rod, it might even be an eliptical hole. You turn it up to get stuff in and turn it down to shut things off.... Shoot. Does it measure shot? I know it trickles something into something


----------



## Uncle Bob

It does not measure shot! But you are Hot, Hot, Hot!!!


----------



## jeninga75

Is it the thing you put a sugar cube into then put over a glass of absinthe and pour the water over?


----------



## Uncle Bob

jeninga75......Sorry No..


----------



## qmax

Looks like a bong.


----------



## Aera

Does it have something to do with coffee?


----------



## buckytom

does it dispense small seeds?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Coffee....No

Seeds.....No


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a pill dispenser?


----------



## Barbara L

Does it melt something?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

A powder trickler


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pacanis is the WINNER!!!    It s a powder trickler!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pacanis.....You are up!

Good Job....You were sooooooo close last night. I told DW that you would put together quickly!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## pacanis

Whew, I thought I remembered it from my reloading days.

Nothing hard lined up, so here's an easy one to look up.
What kind of dog is in my avatar?


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> Good Job....You were sooooooo close last night. I told DW that you would put together quickly!!


 
Yeah, I had to look up reloading supplies this morning. I didn't have one so couldn't come up with the name of it, but I thought it had something to do with measuring out powder.


----------



## expatgirl

Bow-WOW--pacanis!!!!!-----post a good one................


----------



## pacanis

I did already.... you must have missed it because I didn't post the pic in my message.

What kind of dog is in my avatar?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it a puppy or a mature dog?


----------



## expatgirl

Nope--don't see it-------your pup photo is cute, however!!!!!


----------



## phinz

It looks like it could pass for a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it a hunting dog???.....A Black Mouth Cur??


----------



## expatgirl

Just went back over the posts-------the elevator now goes to the top floor and both oars are in the water......still don't know what your avatar is...........still cute, however


----------



## Uncle Bob

Expatgirl........What kind of Dog is in his Avatar..It looks to be a puppy of some kind!


----------



## pacanis

That was quick Phinz 
It is indeed a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy. I won't use him for hunting though.... no lions around here 

You're up!


----------



## expatgirl

You  do know they grow on the wee bit big size, Pacanis..................Look at his paws---they are nearly as big as his head----OMG I can hear him now............"Did you just see that lion?  He went this way and that way and I can smell him and look------ my paw prints fit exactly into Leo's.....and my best buddy Pacanis is going to walk me for miles because he loves me........where are your, Adidas, Pacanis????

What do you call your cute puppy by the way???


----------



## phinz

OK. Where is this and what is it? This is probably really easy, but it's all I have right now.


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> You do know they grow on the wee bit big size, Pacanis..................???


 
They do?! 

His name is Pierce. My other RR passed away last December..... and my other two dogs are on the big size, so he'll fit right in.

What the heck is that phinz?
Wild guess.  Pittsburgh airport?


----------



## phinz

This place is nowhere near Pittsburgh.


----------



## Uncle Bob

In the US or Europe?? Is it an Airport?


----------



## miniman

I would say it is almost definitely an airport looking at the different vehicles around and the structure on top of the building. I would also say US on the basis of the style of buses in the background. Further than that I am stuck apart from it is still in construction or undergoing renovations.


----------



## miniman

Willard Airport


----------



## Jeekinz

New Doha International Airport ?


----------



## phinz

Neither of the above. As far as I know, it is now open for business. Most pictures you find online are from the other side. You lose the "Darth Vader's Star Destroyer" look from other angles.

The name of the city is on the side of the building, but you can't see it from my picture. We watched them mount the last strip of aluminum that you see missing while waiting.

It is indeed an airport facility. If you've been to this place, you'll agree with me that their baggage claim and taxi/rental car pickup area is one of the nastiest, most miserable baggage claim areas in what is otherwise a fairly decent airport (though the area it is in isn't exactly the nicest part of town).


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles de Gaulle..
Heathrow.....???


----------



## jeninga75

Suvarnabhumi International in Thailand?


----------



## phinz

None of those either.


----------



## LT72884

its in vegas


----------



## LT72884

its a hotel in vegas


----------



## phinz

Nowhere near Vegas.


----------



## buckytom

is it in singapore?


----------



## CharlieD

Detroit airport?


----------



## CharlieD

I ment to say Dallas.


----------



## CharlieD

Or was it Denver? Well, one of them.


----------



## phinz

No D airports. The Denver airport is nice looking, though. A miserable place to sit on the tarmac for hours, though. BTDT. Never again. Ugh.


----------



## phinz

You guys must be off yoru rocker if you think I'm going to give you any more ad vice as to where this is...


----------



## phinz

OK... OK... 

It's in the American South, but the city isn't exactly Southern.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Atlanta....Miami...??


----------



## pacanis

Louis Armstrong?


----------



## phinz

Uncle Bob said:


> Atlanta....Miami...??


 
I've never heard of a place called Atlanta....Miami..., but it *is* the new Miami South Terminal at Miami International Airport. This picture is a trick of camera angle, taken from the concourse next to it. Most people will never see this particular angle unless they are on the quieter side of the terminal. It looks nothing like that from the road. The windows between the two concourses spell out MIAMI and are lit up at night in that pattern.

I'm surprised I stumped people with this for so long before having to give it away.

You're up.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wow!! Two guesses, and one was right!!

Standby for a few.....I shall return!


----------



## Uncle Bob

A simple one just for fun!!


----------



## YT2095

is it the Winder out of an old watch?

(I have no idea of scale here?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not from a watch.....


(roughly 5 1/2 inches long)


----------



## YT2095

perhaps some sort of rock climbing apparatus?

would I be right in saying that when hit the pointy end splits/deforms so that the pin can`t come out again?


----------



## YT2095

another idea, thinking about the size, I know they`re normally _____| shaped, but is it a railway nail that goes into the sleepers perhaps?

or maybe telegraph poles even?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not used for rock climbing....The pointed end does not split
Is not a RR spike...Not used on telegraph poles


----------



## YT2095

a Reaming Tool then?


----------



## pacanis

An easy out?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry No to all


----------



## YT2095

is it for Drilling?

or is it a Ring Sizer?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not for drilling...nor sizing rings


----------



## Andy M.

A nail set


----------



## YT2095

well now that I`ve softened him up a bit, I`ll let the rest have a bash now


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a nail set...it could be used for that purpose if it were a big nail. And YT I suppose it could be used to "ream" something out. But that is not it's designed purpose.


----------



## YT2095

is it for Countersinking screw heads?

and I think I`ve earned at least One question, Are those dots along the one side some sort of Calibration markings?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is not used for countersinking....

Those "dots" (as you call them) are not for Calibration. And those "dots" (your words) are all around the object...


----------



## Buck

My guess is that it's a pin that holds two things together. The taper helps align the holes and those "dots" are small holes for a retaining clip to  go through.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry it took so long Buck. I've been busy getting ready for a "for fun" chili contest tomorrow!  It is not a pin. It holds nothing together......


----------



## Andy M.

Are the "dots" on the taperd part of the shaft concave or convex?"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy they would be convex..raised above the surface


----------



## Buck

Is it some  sort of a  key?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a key of any sorts


----------



## pacanis

That's what I was thinking, too.  Some kind of key.  I even went as far as to look up chuck keys because of that pinion gear looking end.

UB, is it still a _used or needed_ item?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:
			
		

> UB, is it still a _used or needed_ item?


 
This one is old, and has pretty much seen it's day! I use this one for a punch of sorts sometimes. Yes, newer more modern ones are still used, and needed!!!


----------



## Buck

Is it used for some  sort of measurement?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No Sir! It does not measure anything


----------



## pacanis

A drill bit..... or bore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a drill bit......It does not bore


----------



## Buck

Do you strike it with a hammer?

Or use it in conjunction with any  other  tool?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buck it is not designed to be used as a punch, but I use it for that purpose. So yes, I use a hammer to knock the devil out of it

*But....*It is not designed to be struck with a hammer. 

Used with any other tool?....In a very broad sense it is used with a "tool"


----------



## miniman

Is it used for cleaning holes out when you have drilled them?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No it is not used to clean out drilled holes.  It has absolutely nothing to do with holes when used for it's intended purpose!


----------



## Andy M.

IS the top part of a gear train that causes the item to rotate?


----------



## Buck

Is it used in woodworking?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy....Yes!
Buck..No


----------



## Andy M.

Are their white dots on the opposite sie as well and are they painted to make them white.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy,They are not white dots. Something in the lighting makes them appear to be white. There are 4 rows, and they are stainless steel like the tip is. Modern ones are completely stainless, I think! No paint envolved. Clue: It takes several of these to perform its task!


----------



## pacanis

Is it a mixer?  Or perhaps bread kneader attachment


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis....It is not a mixer...and it does not knead bread!


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

Is it a lock pin


----------



## Uncle Bob

No...It is not a lock pin of any type.


----------



## Andy M.

Does reflected light play a part in its operation?  
Are there four of them working together?
Do the multiple points work together to hold something in place?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No light of any kind is needed. They would work just as well in the dark.
There are hundreds of them working together....
The multiple points (dots) four rows of them do hold something but very briefly! Not in place...


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

I know I've seen this thing before but just can't put my finger on it,,,,,


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

This is driving me nuts, I need another hint,,,,


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ontario Canada is pretty far north! Not sure if one would see this up there.....


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

These pegs are fitted into a frame and towed behind a tractor to level the ground, like at a horse track,,,,,,tell me I'm right my friend


----------



## Uncle Bob

I wish that I could...But you are wrong!


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

nooooo,,,,,,,


----------



## Andy M.

Is it some sort of a thread or wire guide used in a piece of manufacturing such as a loom...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy no...It is not a thread or wire guide etc. etc. etc. The word loom is interesting. But this object and many others like it are not part of a loom!


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to remove seeds in cotton?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pacanis....No it does not remove seed from cotton.......Whew! It's a little warm in here.


----------



## Andy M.

Part of a rice harvesting machine?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No it is not part of a rice havesting machine......


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of seed thresher?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No not a seed thresher.......


----------



## YT2095

a tapered support spindle for Wool.


----------



## Uncle Bob

No YT..........You guys are hitting all around it.....


----------



## YT2095

is it for Spinning a Yarn?


----------



## Uncle Bob

YT2095 said:


> is it for Spinning a Yarn?


 
 No..not for spinning (a) Yarn!


----------



## YT2095

Plural then... one of each yarn goes into a hole and then a machine engages the cog at the base to turn it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

No, not plural.......EVERYONE STAND BY! AT 20 MINUTES TO THE HOUR I WILL GIVE A CLUE..THEN IT WILL BE A SPRINT TO THE FINISH LINE!


----------



## pacanis

Spinning yarn.... or wool?


----------



## pacanis

oops, that was already said


----------



## Uncle Bob

No...ONLY A FEW MINUTES TO GO FOR THE CLUE...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok...I have enjoyed playing, but it's time for a winner and another picture.

Clue....Read Post 5362...5364 and 5368... There you will find the answer!

Ready Set Go!


----------



## pacanis

used to harvest cotton?


----------



## buckytom

is it used on livestock?


----------



## Uncle Bob

BT.......No


----------



## YT2095

is it a mechanical Cotton spool?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> used to harvest cotton?


 

*YES!   It is a Cotton picker "spindle" / "tooth" There are around 1800 of them on a 4 row picker...*


----------



## Uncle Bob

At around $8 a piece..It cost around $15,000 + to replace them. Avg. life span is 1500 to 2000 Acres of Cotton...One of the Newest John Deere 4 Row Models run $500.000.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pacanis........Your turn!


----------



## pacanis

That cotton picker was cotton pickin' hard  I thought you said it was simple..... 
Be back with one shortly


----------



## YT2095

you have nice legs Uncle Bob! :P


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> That cotton picker was cotton pickin' hard  I thought you said it was simple.....
> Be back with one shortly


 
 It was simple.....for me! I could have drug it out maybe, but wanna keep the game fresh & moving! 

Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

YT2095 said:


> you have nice legs Uncle Bob! :P


 

Why..Thank you John! Actually, I don't know the lady...


----------



## pacanis

OK, You'll either know this one or ya won't..... duh

What's it called and what's it used for?


----------



## YT2095

seperators in Fluorescent Lighting arrays.


----------



## pacanis

nope.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Size? .........A divider of any type? Kind?


----------



## pacanis

12" x 4" x 3/16" thick. It does not divide anything


----------



## Uncle Bob

A cutting blade


----------



## YT2095

some kind of Vent slat?


----------



## Uncle Bob

The handle is missing.... right?


----------



## YT2095

a template


----------



## buckytom

the "y" must be a guide for an alignment pin, the hole on the left for mounting. 

aligning and mounting on what, i have no clue.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Does it work alone...or does it have "buddies"?

A bracket for a squirrel cage blower


----------



## pacanis

mmmm, just had a cold sausage sandwich left over from last night, some chocolate and a Dr Pepper 

It definitely has "buddies" it works in conjunction with.  
The small round hole you see is for nothing more than hanging it up.
Nothing mounts to it like a handle or anything.
The Y isn't exactly a guide, but it obviously does most of the "work".


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it motor driven or hand driven?


----------



## pacanis

It would be labeled a hand tool


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used in finishing concrete


----------



## buckytom

it's part of the template that the ymca uses!


----------



## Uncle Bob

buckytom said:


> it's part of the template that the ymca uses!


 

...................


----------



## pacanis

Not any kind of template and not remotely used in any kind of construction.

As a mtter of fact, while anyone could physically use it....... the person who uses one must pass a test and be licensed.  This item then becomes one of the tools he or she needs.


----------



## Andy M.

It's the rear sight from a bazooka


----------



## buckytom

is it used in surveying?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's the rear sight from a bazooka


 
Are you serious   That might mean that I am in possesion of the whole bazooka  Wow. But no.  Nor any kind of surveying instrument.


----------



## Buck

Is it used with charts?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it used on/near/around Lake Erie?

Used by tug boat captain?


----------



## pacanis

Nope.  It has a very specialized use.  And people that might know the person who would use this, who by the way get paid and _trusted_ for using this item, those people are very involved with the whole aspect of its use.....  however they might see it laying around and have no idea what it's for until they saw it being used.

And it is used all over the world by these individuals who hold the license requiring this tool.  Military, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Use by a pilot.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used by an aviation mechanic to change a flat?


----------



## pacanis

hmmmm, used by a pilot......
That might be like saying that a worker in a textile mill uses that cotton picker tooth thing.  They may or may not know what it's for, they may even use something related to its use. 
You don't need to be a pilot to use one or be around one, but you aren't exactly freezing cold anymore.....


----------



## pacanis

And the same could be said about an aviation mechanic.  You aren't freezing cold, but you need to go a lot further to narrow it down and then guess what it is.


----------



## Buck

Would it be used in an ambulance?


----------



## pacanis

No ambulance, Buck.
Not enough room to get started.....


----------



## Buck

Is  it  some  sort of medical  device?


----------



## pacanis

In a *very* roundabout way, it is more closely associated with aviation.


----------



## Buck

is it an alignment device?


----------



## pacanis

*IT* is not an alignment device, but there are things aligned when it's used. Four things to be exact. And while they don't need to be perfectly aligned like say, a roll of quarters, they need to be reasonably close to being on top of each other.

Close enough for something to pass through.....


----------



## Buck

You're coming dangerously close to making my head explode.


----------



## pacanis

Well I could have said something like, This is simple..... 
Sure, simple to me. 

I'm going to hold off of giving any "real" clues and see if any night time users have a good guess. I'll get y'all in the ballpark shortly. 
Awww heck, this will either get you in the ballpark or throw you totally off.

People who use this device are generally meticulous, like I said before *trusted *and........... know quite a bit about sewing


----------



## Buck

Does it have anything to  do with making or packing parachutes?


----------



## Alans

Central Station, Amsterdam


----------



## pacanis

Shoot. Did I give too much of a hint? 
No, it doesn't have anything to do with making parachutes.


----------



## pacanis

Alans said:


> Central Station, Amsterdam


 
 Good one, Alans.
I think that one may have been guessed already. 
BTW, Hi.


----------



## jeninga75

Is it a guide for loading rounds into a fighter jet?


----------



## pacanis

Buck was thinking along the right lines


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is used to unlock cargo holds on aircraft?? Naw!! The user must be trained, trusted and licensed....in a broad sense in the Aviation industry...civialian, and military and is a hand tool. Pretty much right.??????


----------



## pacanis

Yep, that pretty much sums it up..... and I told Buck it wasn't used for _making_ parachutes.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not for packing chutes either...I think...but it does align four things...And the user must be trusted to get it right...or it could be fatal....I need a cup of coffee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

is it part of a Quick-Release mechanism?
maybe the rip-cord or belt buckle?


----------



## pacanis

I didn't say it wasn't used when packing parachutes, but that is really a broad scope, as it performs an exact function. That would have been like saying your item was used in farming, UB.  Sure, but what does it do?
It does not align, but is used when other things are aligned.
And YT, kind of the opposite.

And you can find them on the internet if you know how to narrow down your search.....


----------



## buckytom

is it used to test a parachute?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's used in the deployment of the chute,,,It lines up a bridle, or some type of deployment syastem


----------



## pacanis

No, those are called crash test dummies..... or what we referred to as students


----------



## pacanis

No, nothing to do with deployment.
Refer back to what I told YT.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It lines up four holes in the bag itself?


----------



## YT2095

ok so it`s a safety plate to prevent the quick release from going off too early?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It lines up something so the chute will deploy in an orderly fashion..???


----------



## pacanis

It doesn't line up anything and it isn't a safety device.

Big hint:  Think about who would have to be licensed and trusted to use one.  Then search amongst their tools.


----------



## pacanis

And while parachuters have their own licensing system, this person is licensed by the FAA


----------



## YT2095

is it for cleaning the jet turbine blades?

or for the Chute line that you clip onto before jumping?


----------



## pacanis

You are getting very cold, YT


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's a Knee plate


----------



## YT2095

ok, how about the guy that Opens the Doors so they Can jump?


----------



## phinz

Uncle Bob said:


> It's a Knee plate



You are correct.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's used by parachute riggers who are licensed by the FAA


----------



## YT2095

Wahey! nice one Bob, I was about to find out where he lives and belt him around the head with it repeatedly :P


----------



## pacanis

Ding, ding, ding..... you found it UB.
Here's a pic of one, though not good, shown where it is used.  If the page doesn't open where it's at, you would be better off scrolling up from the bottom and looking for S7664 Parachutes? Skydiving equipment? Shop ParaGear.com!

It is used when packing the reserve, so only a rigger would use one and probably most of the people that jump wouldn't know it if it banged them in the head repeatedly.... YT..... 
A pull up cord is inserted through the closing loop of the container, and threaded through the four grommets on the closing flaps after the reserve chute is in place. Then the cord is wrapped around a T handle. The plate is layed on the top grommet and protects the container when the T handle tightens up the closing loop, right before the pin is inserted. A rigger kneels on it to help compress the parachute and expell any air. The Y allows enough room for the pin to be inserted, but the slot is narrow enough to rest on the grommet.

You're up Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Saturday Morning Quickie For Fun......What's This???


----------



## pacanis

A turkey call?


----------



## buckytom

you have to take out the peg for a quickie, no?


----------



## YT2095

an Insect box for the winter?


----------



## buckytom

ouch, if that's what it is, count me out.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a turkey call.............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not insect box......BT you're a nut!


----------



## YT2095

Bellows perhaps?


----------



## buckytom

may we have the dimensions?

hmmm, why dovetail the sides, but nail the front?

is it's intended purpose to make a sound?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a bellows


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's not made to make a specific sound......I dunno why it was built that way...It's old


----------



## YT2095

is it a Keg of some sort, holding a Liquid?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dos not hold a liquid.....Sorry BT didn't see the ?? It's roughly 4 1/2 x 3 x 3


----------



## buckytom

is the peg removable?

is the peg manipulated in any way for it's intended use?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A better picture.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

The peg is removable...

The peg is manipulated in its use...somewhat


----------



## buckytom

is the peg used to push something(s) into the box?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not used to push anything into the box.....


----------



## pacanis

I'm wondering if the peg is used to push something _out_ of the box... like maybe the other side is open. 
Is it a mold of sorts?


----------



## buckytom

yes, may we see the back side? (the box's, just to be sure)


----------



## Uncle Bob

The peg is used to push something out...The other side is open...and it is a type of mold

But what?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Clue....Moo Moo


----------



## YT2095

making Cheese?
or Butter.


----------



## pacanis

Cube steak?
lol, I think it's a butter mold, too.


----------



## YT2095

aha moo moo, so it`s one of those, it`s a press to either squish out the whey or to shape a butter block.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cha Ching!!!!!! YT.........It is a butter mold. Belonged to my great-grandfather...1874-1974...

You are next!


----------



## YT2095

ok what is This?







ok here`s a bit more light:


----------



## pacanis

How big is it?
It looks like one of those African instruments you put your hand in and pull on a piece of stretched gut or something to make noise.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's fireworks....a fire cracker...a bomb you shoot up in the air...


----------



## YT2095

the spherical part is 1.5 inch dia.

nope it`s not an African instrument.


----------



## YT2095

I think I`ll give it to you Robert, it is indeed a Firework, it`s a 1 1/2 inch mortar launched shell, a multi-color burst 

you`re up


----------



## pacanis

Well it doesn't look like that anymore....


----------



## pacanis

Ahhhh, from the other night?


----------



## YT2095

it`s one I had left over from the other night yeah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Let me find something......Back in a few


----------



## Uncle Bob

Say the Magic Word and you are the Winner....


----------



## YT2095

do you hang a Pot off it?
(for cooking)


----------



## Uncle Bob

No pots...Not for Cooking


----------



## pacanis

Part of a weathervane?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not part of a weathervane...


----------



## YT2095

it Looks like something goes through the brass end, and the "Hook" part when you pull on the "stem" would bend it.
is it for Pipe work maybe?
or some kind of ratchet?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not for pipe work....Does not bend anything....Not a ratchet...


----------



## YT2095

maybe a big old Clock pendulum ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nope...not a pendulum....Nothing to do with clocks


----------



## buckytom

is it a key of sorts?


----------



## Uncle Bob

In that a key opens things....Yes


----------



## buckytom

which end is inserted to open something?


----------



## Uncle Bob

The business end...... The end with the hook looking thing would be the end used.


----------



## buckytom

is the other end attached to anything?

is it used in farming or food production?


----------



## pacanis

I can't tell how big it is......
Sometimes it looks small enough to be a bottletop opener, gripping from the opposite side of the bottle and a downward motion
Sometimes it looks large enough to be a fireman's tool, like for prying open a car door or something

Uhhhh, is it one of those things?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not used in farming or food production..Only one end is used for its designed purpose
Its 16 to 18 inches long....

Pacanis...you are warm


----------



## pacanis

Is it some kind of tire iron? I couldn't find any that looked like that, but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## pacanis

Hey......I hydrant wrench?


----------



## buckytom

is it a tool used on automobiles?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a tire iron......

[QUOTEBuckytom] 
is the other end attached to anything?

[/QUOTE]

Not sure what you meant about "other" end, but the business end is attached to something when in use...


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is in fact a Hydrant Wrench





Go for it Pacanis!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

White Cap Construction Supply - GRANBERRY SUPPLY CORP - HYDRANT WRENCH-ADJ (prod# 170T10)


----------



## pacanis

lol, I just did a search and found a match.
What do you use the hook for?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It can be used sometimes like a spanner type wrench to take the caps off hydrants


----------



## pacanis

Here ya go


----------



## buckytom

is it for looking through?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A very small trash can.........it's obvious

Metal or plastic?


----------



## pacanis

You don't look through it and you don't put trash in it  even very little trash 
This one happens to be made from a type of plastic, which is the most common.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a wire nut....or anything used for electrical.....correct?


----------



## pacanis

Correct. Not a wire nut and not used with anything electrical.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Some type of knob?

Does the hole go all the way through?


----------



## pacanis

It's not a knob, nor does it dial anything in.
The hole does not go all the way through.


----------



## buckytom

is it a plug or valve?


----------



## Buck

How about sharpening  a pencil or mitering the end of a dowel  pin?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Size is what 1 to 3 inches tall?

Pencil sharpener?


----------



## pacanis

No.  Nothing remotely related to plugging or...... valving (?)


----------



## pacanis

Does not sharpen or shape in any way.
It's about thimble sized.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used alone or in pairs or groups of four? 

It goes on the end of a walking cane or something.......


----------



## Buck

Is whatever goes into the hole  made of wood  or metal?


----------



## pacanis

While usually found in pairs, the pair have something very opposite about them.
.... or something.

Always metal, Buck.


----------



## Buck

Is it a form  of  retaining  clip or plug?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do they screw on, or slip on?

Are the pairs on the same piece of metal?

A "cap" to keep a wheel on?


----------



## miniman

Curtain pole ends??


----------



## pacanis

They screw
They are not attached to the same item
Nothing to do with curtains or retaining anything


----------



## pacanis

pacanis said:


> They are not attached to the same item


 
oops. This may not be entirely true. 
They are attached to the same "item", but the item has more than one part, so you could look at it either way


----------



## Buck

When  used  in opposite pairs are they threaded  left hand/right hand?


----------



## pacanis

Lefty loosey, righty tighty.


----------



## Buck

Is  it used on a bicycle?


----------



## Uncle Bob

They screw on to hold something in place...like a lamp shade. Something goes on lthe rod then this object screws to to hold it....Right???


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with a bicycle.

They (or the one) has *absolutley nothing* to do with holding anything in place.


----------



## Buck

Is it used  to seal the end of a  hollow tube?


----------



## pacanis

No, nothing to do with sealing either.
You also would not say they capped anything, but they do go on the end of something.


----------



## Buck

Is it  used to strike something?


----------



## pacanis

What do you mean by it, the object I posted or what it goes on? 
OK, to shorten this up a question, the object I posted goes on something that strikes something.

I'll be back. My keg just ran out and I don't have any beers in the fridge


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> My keg just ran out and I don't have any beers in the fridge




Great Scott man!!!!

You have  a full  fledged emergency on your hands!!!!!!!


----------



## phinz

That's why I have a beer *fridge!* Nothing but beer. In fact, I have two, but one also holds olives, vodka, cocktail onions and a few other garnishes. 

Very rarely do I even see the *back* of the beer fridge. Tonight I think it's going to be Stone Smoked Porter and Stone Russian Imperial Stout with a baked brie and some Guinness cheese.


----------



## pacanis

Small towns:
The grocery stores stink, but they always have have nearby beer distibutor 

Sounds like you are well stocked, phinz!


----------



## Buck

phinz, can I come to your house?


----------



## Uncle Bob

plastic tips that go on metal sticks/mallets that strike a musical instrument??


----------



## pacanis

Nope, not that either. Nothing musical about it.


----------



## YT2095

string/rope goes in the top then a knot is tied then this slides over the knot as a toggle to cover it.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. Nothing to do with strings, ropes or wires.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It goes on a clock....

Does it strike metal, plastic or wood?


----------



## pacanis

No, it doesn't hit anything


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> No, it doesn't hit anything


 

Ok I am confused...Nothing new! Help me out here






			
				pacanis said:
			
		

> OK, to shorten this up a question, the object I posted goes on something that strikes something.


----------



## pacanis

The object doesn't hit anything, but what it screws onto hits something...... not that you would leave the object on when this happens.
Remember what I said earlier, the "other half" of this device does the same thing, but looks opposite.

Those are pretty big hints. Really they are


----------



## Uncle Bob

.....I/m sure they are....I'm thinkinig........


----------



## pacanis

While you're thinking I'll be cooking breakfast


----------



## Uncle Bob

A water sprinkler.......

Electrical or manual


----------



## pacanis

It is manually screwed on and off and has nothing to do with water.


----------



## Buck

Would this item be found in most homes or apartments?


----------



## miniman

Is it some kind of protective device eg for a pool or snooker cue?


----------



## pacanis

You got it miniman! 
Action Joint Protector (Joint Cap) Set, Pool Cue Joint Protectors, Pool Cue Accessories at Pooldawg.com

It protects the threads of the joint, that is why the other one does the same thing, but looks opposite. That whole male/female thang 

You're up


----------



## Buck

Thanks for a good run pacanis.  That  one almost made my head explode.  I should have gotten it too.


----------



## miniman

OK how about naming this tree!!


----------



## Andy M.

Fred?..................


----------



## miniman

Could be, sorry, I was looking for the common name for the species.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's found on what Continent??


----------



## Buck

Is it a baobab?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Fred?..................


 
What?
Don't name the tree after me


----------



## miniman

Buck has got it. Lucky guess or knowledge?????


----------



## Buck

Beats me!   I looked at the thing and something in my head said baobab.

I've  got to get that looked at

Back inna minnit with a  pic.


----------



## Buck

Okay, here we go..............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Are each of the small ojects perfectly round? And do the screw into the long object?

An air guage of some type?


----------



## Buck

Yes...
Yes...
No


----------



## pacanis

How long is the rod?


----------



## Buck

About 5 - 6 inches.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is that  5th ball on the other end?

Some type of alignment tool?


----------



## Buck

The  ball on the right differs from the others  only in size.

Not an  alignment tool.


----------



## pacanis

Do the balls only screw into the one end?
Is the rod hollow all the way through?


----------



## Uncle Bob

How about it is used in cake decorating...or fondants or whatever??? To smooth out surfaces....

A ball tool


----------



## Buck

pacanis: As far as I know,the balls screw onto either end.  I don't think it's hollow all the way through, but if it is or isn't makes no difference in its performance.

 UB: Not used for anything edible.


----------



## phinz

It looks like a tongue stud.


----------



## Buck

That would be one bodacious tongue!


----------



## YT2095

an adjustable electrode, spark-gap type.


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to push things into various sized molds? Maybe glass or metal for small ornamental work?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it in anyway used with cloth?


----------



## YT2095

Buck, I sincerely hope you haven`t been holding out on me! Leiden Jar
these puppies RAWK!


----------



## Buck

Coming up to date:

Not an electrode.
Not used with cloth.
Not from a Leiden Jar.  I don't have that capacity.

pacanis is getting warm.


----------



## Jeekinz

Ball guage, tuning hammer, a tool to make bullets?


----------



## Buck

Sorry Jeekins, all off target.


----------



## pacanis

It looks old, is it something still used today?


----------



## Buck

Yes indeed  it is still used today.


----------



## Jeekinz

Do the different diameter of the balls come into play for thir weight or their size.



........OMG, I can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## expatgirl

Are they used in metalworks such as silver, or copper, etc?


----------



## Buck

They are used in a form of metal work but they are not used to work the metal.

Have I confused you thoroughly?


----------



## expatgirl

Yes, Buck, you did a great job of confusing me thoroughly and I think that you probably knew where I was going with the question.........  Ok, back to the drawing board


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is the metal worked with lead?


----------



## Buck

expat, No, I really had no idea where you were going. Why not go there and we'll see if it pays off?

Uncle Bob,
Lead would be rare.   More common would be steel, bronze, brass.


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, if it's not used to work the metal, it must be used to work the mold or form that's used for the metal, but I've looked at a thousand mold making tools and can't find any that have round balls on the end of them.
The fact that the tube is threaded on both ends leads one to assume that you can put two different sized balls on to choose from when doing whatever it is you do with this.
The small size and you saying I was warm leads me to think ornamental or intricate work..... jewelry searches didn't produce anything....
I have no idea what to try next. Arghhh


----------



## Buck

Excellent work, Grasshopper.  Continue your search.

"Mold" is the operative word.  If you can cope, it should not be a drag.



P.S.
Both ends threaded means nothing.


----------



## phinz

Is it used to vent a mold? Or is it a guide pin for a mold?


----------



## Buck

Yes, it has something to do with molds, but neither of the functions you mention.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's a cleaning tool. To swab then out........


----------



## Buck

No Uncle Bob.  Thank you for playing our game.

Hint to all:  Look to the precursor of the mold.


----------



## Buck

Jeekinz said:


> Do the different diameter of the balls come into play for thir weight or their size.
> 
> 
> 
> ........OMG, I can't believe I just typed that.



Sorry Jeeks,  I missed your post earlier.

Yes, size matters.  All us guys know that!


----------



## expatgirl

Buck, I was thinking more along the lines of they are/were used to pounce silver or other metallic objects--that is to transfer decorative motifs onto cups, plates, etc.,  The bigger the object or motif  the bigger the tool end.  But after seeing the recent guesses I don't think that was what you had in mind.


----------



## pacanis

Can these items be found online?
Are they used in sand casting?
Are they adjustable Q-tips for the Tinman?


----------



## Buck

expat. Right.  Not what I had in mind.

pacanis, 

Yes.  I got this picture online.

Yes, but not directly.  Something has to happen  to make the sand casting mold. The object in the photo has something to do with that process.

Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it used in the pattern making process?  Or is it a pattern for a certain object?


----------



## Buck

Yes, it's used in pattern making.


----------



## pacanis

I went through 409,563 pattern making sites, too  Couldn't find any 
I did find though that you can get to the same site no matter how many different ways you start the search 

OK, are they tools that are inserted in a hole to clean it out after they are pulled out? Don't know why they would have to be ball shaped though... a disc would work.

Edited, I should have said inserted into a hole before the pattern is poured.


----------



## Buck

We admire your tenacity, grasshopper.

This tool has nothing to do with holes.

It has everything to do with relieving stress at  90 degree joints.

Your cup of knowledge runs shallow.

We hope this hint will fill it up.


----------



## pacanis

It is used to create fillets in a wax pattern?

Ahhhh, yes!  I don't know why I didn't run into these tools before, but the operative word "fillet" was missing from my searches.


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> It has everything to do with relieving stress at 90 degree joints.


 
Which, in turn, eliminates the "notch effect" on a load bearing surface.


----------



## Buck

Excellent work pacanis!!!!!

You win the prize.

It is a filleting iron used to create fillets at 90 degree joints on patterns used to make sand molds for the foundry.

Congratulations.  You're up.


----------



## Alix

Hey pacanis, can I make a request? There are several of us who like to participate here but are finding the "gadget" theme pretty tough. Would you consider doing something else? Anything else? Geography, monuments, anything.


----------



## pacanis

That was a rough one, Buck. I must have ran across every tool *BUT* those 

Alix, I had already taken and uploaded this pic in anticipation, but it's an easy one (basically, at least I think so) and not a gadget. Unfortunately it has nothing to do with geography either, which is a subject I always hated .
If I ever win another one I will try to lean towards a different theme .

OK, here goes.......


----------



## pacanis

What is this?


----------



## Andy M.

A metal striker for flint and steel fire starting.


----------



## YT2095

I agree, looks pretty much like one


----------



## pacanis

No, it is not used to strike anything, nor does anything strike it.
I liked your guess, though.


----------



## YT2095

is it a small Steel?


----------



## pacanis

No, it does not sharpen anything.
Appropriate guess, though!


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> That was a rough one, Buck. I must have ran across every tool *BUT* those
> 
> Alix, I had already taken and uploaded this pic in anticipation, but it's an easy one (basically, at least I think so) and not a gadget. Unfortunately it has nothing to do with geography either, which is a subject I always hated .
> If I ever win another one I will try to lean towards a different theme .
> 
> OK, here goes.......



Rats. OK, thanks though. Hopefully the theme will change soon so those folks with a different bent can join in too. 

Oh, and it looks like a toothpick holder to me.


----------



## Jeekinz

Does it make a pattern on something?  Like pottery or pasta?


----------



## pacanis

It does not hold toothpicks....

And after the last one, do you really think I would choose something that had anything to do with any kind of pattern?  just joking.....

I had this object given to me. Supposedly it's old, but I don't know how old. And it served a very useful purpose, one that *everyone* will know.


----------



## Jeekinz

pipe cleaner?   muzzle cleaner?  pill dispenser?

Does the piece on the end serve as a cap?

How long is it?


----------



## pacanis

None of those Jeekinz.

The one end IS capped and it's about 5" long not counting the chain.


----------



## Buck

Its a Christmas  candle on a leash.


----------



## pacanis

It does not burn


----------



## Jeekinz

A pointer?  A telescopic pointer...of sorts.  Like an antenna.


----------



## Buck

Is it hollow?  Is it used to store something?


----------



## pacanis

Yes and Yes, Buck!


----------



## Jeekinz

Antique Pez dispenser?

Perfume holder?


----------



## pacanis

Nope.
Nope.


----------



## Buck

A matchbox?


----------



## Jeekinz

Buck said:


> A matchbox?


 
There's no wheels on that!


Would you carry this on your person or not?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arriving late to the party....is it a writing utensil? Sewing kit? Thermometer?

Does it hold multiple items?


----------



## pacanis

I used to have two cases full of matchbox cars, along with quite a few other "neat" toys; Marx toy guns that shot plastic bullets (and nobody got their eye shot out! Imagine that. ), Beanie Boy doll that spoke.... Ahhh, where did my youth go.... Oh yeah, I got a pretty penny when I sold them all so I could buy big boy toys


----------



## pacanis

Whoooa, better late than never. Which one do you think it is?
Awww, I'll give it to ya.

It's a thermometer. Not the oral kind I'm told  
I imagine doctors pinned it to their shirt so it wouldn't fall out of their pocket and break, but that's just my guess.

You're up Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I shall return..........


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job Uncle B!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Where & What is this?????


----------



## pacanis

Is it in Small Town, Mississippi...... or anywhere in the US for that matter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is in these United States of America


----------



## pacanis

Is it a tomb?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No........


----------



## Alix

Is it an observatory?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not an observatory.....


----------



## Andy M.

A war memorial or monument?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy it is both.........


----------



## Andy M.

Civil War?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Civil War??? Do you mean "The War for Southern Independence",,,sometimes refered to as the "War of Northern Aggression"????



Yes...............


----------



## Andy M.

Ah, so it's in the South!

Mississippi?


----------



## Andy M.

It's the Illinois monument in Vicksburg!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes 
Yes....................


----------



## Andy M.

So, I win!


----------



## Uncle Bob

It is indeed the Illinois Monument located in the Vicksburg National Military Park in V'Burg Mississippi. It is one of the largest and most beautiful Monuments/Memorials in the park!


----------



## Uncle Bob

You are the Winner Andy.....Congratulations!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Uncle Bob

You are most welcome...!!


----------



## Andy M.

What is this item?  They are used individually.


----------



## YT2095

1`st guess would be Paint pots of some sort, maybe for kids?

maybe even screw to the wall plant pots?


----------



## Andy M.

YT2095 said:


> 1`st guess would be Paint pots of some sort, maybe for kids?
> 
> maybe even screw to the wall plant pots?


 

Not paint pots.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Are they thimble size...? Used for finger painting?


----------



## Andy M.

I don;t know exact dimensions but I would estimate they are approximately child's sand pail size.


----------



## Uncle Bob

How about some type of flower pot?


----------



## YT2095

I already thought that, I guess it aint???

maybe the screw to the wall wasn`t right, perhaps it uses Hooks?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oops..Missed the plant pot guess...

They sure appear to hang.....

Storage bins of some kind?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no to all.


----------



## buckytom

it looks like they do 1/4 turn to "lock" into something else.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> it looks like they do 1/4 turn to "lock" into something else.


 

Yes, it does look like that, but no, they don't.

Gonna be away for a bit see you in a couple of hours.  Try not to crash Google while I'm gone.


----------



## Jeekinz

I might be getting close.........








HA HA


----------



## Andy M.

Then again, you might not be.


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> Then again, you might not be.


 
ha ha ha..........

Someone has been studying.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do they come in sets of 4? Do they Clip onto a rod?


----------



## Andy M.

No and No........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ceramic or plastic?


----------



## Andy M.

They are plastic, Uncel Bob.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do they hold a liquid, or a solid?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither.................


----------



## miniman

Moulds of some sort?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, that's not it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ah!  A Space Cadet Helment!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

It may be but it also has another use


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> It may be but it also has another use


 


Do they twist/fit onto anything?


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Do they twist/fit onto anything?


 

No, but something fits onto it.


----------



## pacanis

I don't think this is it, but I'm going to say it anyway.... Do they hold downrigger balls?


----------



## Andy M.

I don't know what they are but no.


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> I don't think this is it, but I'm going to say it anyway.... Do they hold downrigger balls?


 

andy, you'll need to speak to verablue about that. 

are they lenses or jewels of some kind?


----------



## Andy M.

No, think more prosaic.


----------



## buckytom

pasties? 

(i had to look up prosaic. it means matter of factly.)

ok, do they cap something?


----------



## Buck

MY theory is that in use this thing stands on end.  It's a holder of some sort  and the sloping  surfaces created by the "hook" thingies provide  a means of automatically indexing the thing that it holds in the same position each time it's dropped into the holder.   If I'm correct, the only thing remaining is to figure  out what it holds.

How close am I,  Andy?


----------



## pacanis

I was thinking they attach to something or something attaches to them via the hole you can barely see and a dowel type handle is "twisted" into the hook thingies to quickly lift it and then remove the handle. I was also thinking the colors hold some clue..... You have two basically neutral colors that go with anything in white and black, and you have two high visibility colors. That was making me think along the lines that this is a consumer used product and not a manufacturing one. Don't ask me why. I was even thinking along the lines that it's kind of rope cleat to quickly hook and unhook the rope from.

And again, I was also thinking along the lines that Andy should throw us some kind of bone


----------



## Buck

Woof woof!


----------



## Andy M.

It mounts on a wall and is used to hold one specific item.  It's a common item found in many households and that item is bigger than a breadbox.


----------



## pacanis

Ironing board holder?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Would a household have need for more than one??


----------



## Andy M.

Not ironing boards

Yes.  There could be one for each member of the household.


----------



## buckytom

a holder for a toothbrush?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Where in the household would one usually find this object?


----------



## Andy M.

BT: Bigger than that. About the size of a child's sand pail.

UB: Probably in the garage or storage area.


----------



## Uncle Bob

An article of clothing??? Boots? galoshes?


----------



## Andy M.

Run out to the garage and check again, it's none of those.


----------



## pacanis

Does it hold a bike?


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> BT: Bigger than that. About the size of a child's sand pail.


 
He does have a big yap though.


----------



## Uncle Bob

None of these in my garage.....Would one find them more in one area of the country than the other?....


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Does it hold a bike?


 

We have a WINNAH!!!

Click here and scroll down.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arggghhh!!!!!  How many times did I think bike, and say Naww!!!

Good Job Pacanis!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

That was a rough one.  I didn't see any bike racks that looked like that, but figured what the hey 

I don't have anything lined up, so someone else can have my turn.
First come first serve


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> That was a rough one. I didn't see any bike racks that looked like that, but figured what the hey
> 
> I don't have anything lined up, so someone else can have my turn.
> First come first serve


 
Take your time...Surely in your "Google travels" you saw something interesting.....There is no big hurry....

Bring it on!! I'll Zap it right out of the box!!!


----------



## pacanis

Oh OK.....
I was going to find a pic of a downrigger ball just for Andy 
but I just took a pic of something anybody here should be able to guess.  

Standby.....


----------



## pacanis

Well that was harder than it needed to be.  Something must have happened to my network and I had to go out to work to upload it...

Anyway,
Specifically, what is this?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beef, buffalo, elk, moose rib-eye?


----------



## pacanis

Yep, it's one of those, but I'm looking for a name.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred??  Larry?? Mo? Delmonico?


----------



## pacanis

Uhhh, none of those  :^)


----------



## Uncle Bob

A roast? A rib roast?


----------



## pacanis

It's a roast.  What might this roast be called?
Hmmm, maybe it's an area thing....


----------



## sattie

Like a rump or shoulder roast, or you looking for a geographical area?


----------



## pacanis

No, I'm just looking for what this cut of meat is called.
I've seen it written here lots of times.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tri tip?............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck?...................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cross Rib?


----------



## Buck

Looks like a chuck roast.

Around here they call it an english roast.


----------



## Uncle Bob

English Roast....Clod?


----------



## pacanis

Chuck it is!  Just a simple chuck roast.
I picked up a front quarter yesterday and everything came vaccuum sealed in plastic. I thought that was pretty cool and it sure beats freezer paper.

You're up, UB.

I was beginning to wonder if it might be called different things, Buck. So an English roast and a chuck roast are the same, eh....


----------



## Uncle Bob

What & Where is This???


----------



## expatgirl

Are you referring specifically to the church?  The front  facade is similar to the church in the French Quarter but I don't recall that it had that many  buildings around it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

The Church name and location is the question/////////


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> .
> 
> I was beginning to wonder if it might be called different things, Buck. So an English roast and a chuck roast are the same, eh....



Yup, same ting


----------



## Uncle Bob

expatgirl said:


> Are you referring specifically to the church? The front facade is similar to the church in the French Quarter but I don't recall that it had that many buildings around it.


 
Ok...I'm gonna give it to Expatgirl....While the answer is not specific it is in fact.

The Saint Louis Cathedral in New Orleans Louisiana...Located in the French Quarter....

You are up Expatgirl!!!


----------



## pacanis

Wow... good job expatgirl!


----------



## expatgirl

Uncle Bob, could you kindly get me out of a bind and post another picture?  My main tech support (DH) has had to leave country on business 2 days early, and I don't want to hold up this thread which is what will happen.  You were very kind to pass the baton to me  even though it wasn't much of a guess and I appreciate it.  

And thank you, too, Pacanis!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Will do! However; Get a picture ready to go, and If I ever win again I will yield to you!!

If ya wanna be the Winnah I need Name And Location


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks so much, Uncle Bob, much appreciated!!   Beautiful pic, btw!


----------



## Buck

Is it in southern US?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No not in the Southern US


----------



## Andy M.

Is it in the USA?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes, It is in the US


----------



## Alix

Is that Princeton?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No ma'm........


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a municipal or other government building?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes! It is owned by "The People"


----------



## Andy M.

I should have noticed the American flag flying atop the building earlier...

Is it a city hall?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a city hall


----------



## jeninga75

Is it a library?  A Chamber of Commerce?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neither of those


----------



## Barbara L

Is it in Illinois?

Barbara


----------



## phinz

The Smithsonian Institution Building, also called The Castle.

It's on The Mall in Washington, DC.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ding Ding Ding!!!!! It is the original Smithsonian Building Located on the Mall in Washington DC. Today it is used mosty as an administrative building.

Good Job Phinz.....

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Good going, Phinz.........


----------



## phinz

What is this placed called and where is it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

In the US? Is it a prison?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Part of the Tower Of London complex?


----------



## phinz

It is, it has been, and it's not.


----------



## Andy M.

Part of the military complex inside the walls of Old Quebec.


----------



## phinz

Not that either.


----------



## Uncle Bob

State or Federal operated?   In the South West?


----------



## phinz

Too many questions, not enough answers...


----------



## phinz

I'm sure the four infamous didn't consider the palm trees an indicator of paradise.


----------



## Jeff G.

It's one of the forts in Florida isn't it??

Dry Tortuga's??


----------



## phinz

You are right, Jeff. It is Fort Jefferson, Dry Tortugas, Florida. Famous for housing the 4 convicted conspirators in the assassination of Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting


----------



## expatgirl

Way to go, Jeff!


----------



## Uncle Bob

......................................


----------



## jeninga75

Must... have... new... picture.....


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> Must... have... new... picture.....


 


Here's one for you jeninga:
I just noticed your avatar. Who does this look like?







At least the head anyway.....


----------



## jeninga75

OMG! lol it looks so much like Aspen, like it could be her little brother.
Here's the rest of her


----------



## pacanis

oops, _little_ brother is right 

Hey, Jeff. I'm whistling, too.......


----------



## Buck

Okay  campers,

It seems  Jeff G. has gone AWOL.  His last post was on the  20th.  Many of us addicts are sitting here waiting for a pic to  work on.  I  don't know about you, but I'm gettin' the shakes.

How about  if  phinz posts a new one since he was the last person up?  

What say y'all?????


----------



## miniman

Good idea Buck - go for it Phinz. Another stinker I'm sure!


----------



## pacanis

Fair by me!


----------



## Buck

I sent him a PM.


----------



## expatgirl

Phinz is finz by me............


----------



## phinz

Gimme a few... I'll come up with something.


----------



## phinz

OK... This one's probably far too easy. What is this place and where is it?


----------



## jeninga75

Is it a memorial?


----------



## miniman

It looks a bit like the Taj Mahal.


----------



## phinz

miniman said:


> It looks a bit like the Taj Mahal.


 
Wrong hemisphere.

If you're a Bill Bryson fan and have read everything he's done, you've heard him make some pretty funny comments about the area/town/community this is in.


----------



## buckytom

is it in or near durham university?


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not anywhere near the UK.


----------



## Buck

Is it in the United States?


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not anywhere in or near the United States. Again, wrong hemisphere.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Australian War Memorial............


----------



## pacanis

Whew. Way to go UB!
I was just going to say that it's narrowed down to something in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## phinz

Bob's got it. You're up.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lobbing you a Softball.........


----------



## Bilby

> Australian War Memorial............


 
LOL - thought it looked vaguely familiar!!!


----------



## phinz

Bilby said:


> LOL - thought it looked vaguely familiar!!!


----------



## Bilby

phinz said:


> Originally Posted by *Bilby, who just so happens to be from Australia...*
> 
> 
> _LOL - thought it looked vaguely familiar!!!_


Oh come on!! I am on the other side of the country!!  I can at least say that I know what the WA one looks like!! (So, do I get a bonus point for that?? LOL)
Kings Park War Memorial, Perth Western Australia


----------



## YT2095

little house on the prairie


----------



## Uncle Bob

YT2095 said:


> little house on the prairie


 
 No....It is historical


----------



## pacanis

Appomattox courthouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

No....But very warm!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Mclean home?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes!! It is the Wilmer Mclean house, where Lee surrendered to Grant April 9th 1865!!

Pacanis....The Winner!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Let's see.... that would have been the war of northern aggression, right? 
I didn't realize Appomattox Court House was the name of the village until now. I thought it was an actual _courthouse_ that he surrendered in. Amazing what you can learn here


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes! The War of Northern Aggression!! Or Sometimes refered to as The War For Southern Independence!!!!  It was not uncommon for small towns where the county court house was located to be known as Magee CourtHouse, Adams Courthouse, etc, or in this case Appomattox Courthouse.


----------



## pacanis

OK. I can't spend all morning looking for a bigger picture, so ya gotta work with these. Hope it hasn't been posted before, but that's your bonus if it has 

What and where


----------



## LT72884

A physix calculator...Germany... lol i have no idea.


----------



## Bilby

I was thinking more of Rapunzel's tower after her haircut...


----------



## Uncle Bob

A guard house somewhere?  An entrance to a State/Federal Park? A park Ranger station?


----------



## pacanis

Rapunzel's tower?! Rapunzel was real? 


None of the above..... (I'm pretty sure).
Not the answers I'm looking for anyway. It is not called a guardhouse, but someone may have sat in it with a gun at one time.


----------



## Uncle Bob

An observation tower/post?  A fire tower?


----------



## pacanis

Just like someone (people) could have sat in it with guns, people could have observed their surroundings out of it, also, but it is not known for any of those things.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A radio station/transmitter in "Philly"?


----------



## pacanis

No........


----------



## Uncle Bob

So. I guess that's a flag pole not an antenna?


----------



## pacanis

That would be correct.


----------



## Buck

Were a flag to be flown from said flagpole, what sort of flag would it be?


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Were a flag to be flown from said flagpole, what sort of flag would it be?


 
One that waved in the breeze of course!


----------



## Uncle Bob

In the lower 48 ??


----------



## pacanis

Yes. And it has had more than the stars and stripes flying.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> One that waved in the breeze of course!



Please PM me with your address so  I can mail the letter bomb.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Please PM me with your address so I can mail the letter bomb.


----------



## jeninga75

A traffic control tower for toy airplanes


----------



## pacanis

Ding, ding, ding....
No, you're not right. That was the timer on my slow cooker going off 

I figured y'all gave up or Google is getting a good workout


----------



## Uncle Bob

An old light house?


----------



## pacanis

No sir, Uncle Bob, but it does overlook a body of water.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes sir, and at one time it flew a french, Brithish or Conferate flag???????


----------



## pacanis

Two out of three aint bad.
French, British and the Stars and Stripes.


----------



## YT2095

The new League of Nations headquarters after they Downsized it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Fort trading post in Pa.


----------



## pacanis

It is not anybody's headquarters 
It is not (nor was) a trading post

It has enough historical signifigance that after it burned down looooong ago, it was reconstructed.


----------



## YT2095

is it in Phoenix?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oh!! The building where a treaty was singed French & indian War


----------



## pacanis

Phoenix?!   No, YT.

Nope, no treaty signed there either, but you're closing in on the time period.


----------



## phinz

It's the Wayne Blockhouse in Erie, PA.


----------



## YT2095

pacanis said:


> Phoenix?!   No, YT.



well don`t act so Surprised, you were the one said that it was burned down and rebuilt


----------



## pacanis

WooHoo! We have a winnah 

Wayne Buried in Two Places

Good job phinz. You're up!


----------



## pacanis

YT2095 said:


> well don`t act so Surprised, you were the one said that it was burned down and rebuilt


 
Yeeesss, but I also said it was next to a body of water. We'll just leave it at you're on the other side of the pond


----------



## phinz

Artist and painting name?


----------



## phinz

I'm headed to town for the day. Y'all guess a bunch and I'll tell you if you're right when I get back this evening.


----------



## pacanis

Sandro Botticelli's "Primavera"


----------



## phinz

Yes it is.


----------



## pacanis

Whew..... lucky guess


----------



## pacanis

OK, I don't know what to post up. Here's something pretty recognizable if you know what it is (duh), but might generate some interest if you don't.
I'm all "cultured out" after phinz's last pic , so here's a "gadget" for the taking.....
What is this specifically called?


----------



## Katie H

A dark,  round  thing with gills?


----------



## pacanis

Uh, *good imagination*


----------



## Uncle Bob

A wild guess...some type of brush to clean round objects. Maybe a Stack brush.


----------



## Bilby

Looks like the filter from a Vax vacuum cleaner.


----------



## pacanis

It is not used to clean things and it is not a filter.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is it plastic?  Size reference?


----------



## YT2095

a bearing, something out of a printer, a profiler, a lubricating clip, a fragmentation weapon?


----------



## pacanis

It is about 2" in diameter, maybe a little less.
Aside from the bristles, which are a plastic, I can only guess the outside housing is plastic. I cannot find any info on that, nor can I tell myself. It's lightweight for sure.
Sorry, YT, none of the above.


----------



## YT2095

some sort of abrasive tool, maybe used to clean pipe joints?


----------



## pacanis

It is not any type of cleaning tool


----------



## YT2095

a Porcupine mating trap?


----------



## pacanis

At this point I should inject that it is not used for any kind of "kinky" purposes 
_Porcupine mating trap _....... sheesh


----------



## expatgirl

Is it an attachment to something and/or does it rotate?


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of positioning device?
What I'm thinking is that it's some sort of holding device for a rod or shaft.  The rod is inserted into the holder through the open space and the bristle-like thingies hole the rod in place.


----------



## pacanis

You are very warm, Buck. What exactly might that rod or shaft be?
Please let me know by naming this item. It has a pretty catchy name (I think) that is food related....


----------



## Buck

Perhaps a thermometer?


----------



## pacanis

Not a thermometer.


----------



## Andy M.

A rotisserie spit?


----------



## pacanis

No, it has nothing to do with rotating or holding a spit.


----------



## Buck

A spoon holder?


----------



## pacanis

No, it is not called a spoon holder nor does it hold a spoon or any eating or cooking utensil.


----------



## Buck

Is it used in the kitchen?


----------



## pacanis

No it is not.


----------



## Buck

But yet you say it's "food related."  How about a hint like where would it be used?


----------



## pacanis

I said the _name_ of this item is food related, not its use. Sorry for the confusion.

It is one of many items that perform a certain function and actually look quite different from one another, much like those bicycle racks looked different from one another. This particular item has a name that the manufacturer chose to put a food name in it.

It is used outside.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It holds a fishing rod...or a two piece rod together...Clam shell, fish filet, bowtie....


----------



## pacanis

Nope, nope, nope


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok..you use it to "tie" tomatoes..stalks....It's a tomato thing-a-mah-jig!! Ta Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## pacanis

Noooo, it is not a Ronco tomato stalk tie-O-matic


----------



## Uncle Bob

So not used in a vegetable garden at all.....A garden hose de-mudder....Nicked named Potato peeler


----------



## pacanis

No, UB. And before anyone says it, nor does it clean golf balls


----------



## mikki

Is it a rest for an arrow


----------



## pacanis

mikki said:


> Is it a rest for an arrow


 
Ooooh, called?????? Remember, I asked for the name, not what it does.
The correct name wins


----------



## mikki

wisker biscuit rest


----------



## pacanis

Good job, mikki!
It is a "biscuit" for the Whisker Biscuit arrow rest Cabela's -- Search Simple Product

You're up


----------



## mikki

It helps that I shoot archery!!! Ok I've never done this and can't figure out how to put a picture on. If someone else wants to take over go ahead.I'll figure it out eventually,but it might take awhile.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, that _would_ give you an edge by shooting archery.

Find or take a pic.
Save it to your pc and change the name if it refers to what the pic is of. Or don't if you want to give us a big hint 
Upload it to a website. There are free ones out there if you don't have a website. Image Shack being one that I've heard of.
When you reply to this thread, click on the yellow photo icon that looks like the one in Outlook Express. An address box will appear that you can type or paste the url where your picture is into.
If you did everything correctly you will see your pic in your reply before clicking submit.

I'm sure there's directions here somewhere if you didn't follow that.


----------



## phinz

You don't even have to have it hosted on a server.

click "go advanced" below the quick reply box down at the bottom of this page. Type in what you want to say, such as "OK. Who is this and what made them famous." Click "manage attachments" in the Additional Options section of the reply page. Find your picture by using the "browse" button. Then click "upload." Once the file has uploaded, click "Close this window." At this point you can Preview Post to make sure the picture attached. If it did, just click "submit reply." If it didn't, just try to "manage attachments" again.

This has the added bonus of allowing those of us for whom photobucket, flickr and other media sites are blocked at work to see the pictures. I can't see half of what people post because they're hosted on those sites.


----------



## YT2095

wow, Thanks Phinz, I never knew about that either, I`ve always uploaded to my site and linked to that.

Cheerz!


----------



## pacanis

Cool. Thanks phinz!
I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## pacanis

Who is this and what made them famous?


----------



## pacanis

Hey! It works!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok, Let me try.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ta Daaaaaaaa.....!!!


----------



## pacanis

Oh man...
Are those turtles?
Those look great!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I don't call them "turtles" but you getting very warm!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Those are turtles.  Do we have to guess what you call them?

Tortoises

Peanut clusters.


----------



## pacanis

Pecan buds?
See's Candies Nuts and Chews: Pecan Buds

They're what come up when I google turtles candy.....

Either way. They're giving me a chocolate craving and all I have are those rock hard brownies from yesterday


----------



## Uncle Bob

Actually it was/is a test picture using the "Manage Attachement" feature.
I was just kidding Pacanis about being warm. 

Anyway those are not Turtles... They are home made "Millionaires" 
Check out the Pangburn Candy Company in Texas...

Now one of you guys put a a picture.......The last winner has declined to post one right now!


----------



## pacanis

I knew you were kidding, but it gave me something to do 
Millionaires huh?


----------



## Buck

Okay, I'll go ahead and  post.  What is this creature?


----------



## Andy M.

Tape worm from a blue whale


----------



## Buck

keep guessing.


----------



## Andy M.

sea eel...............


----------



## pacanis

Sea snake?????????


----------



## Buck

Not an eel.  Not a snake.


----------



## phinz

It's an oarfish


----------



## Buck

The legendary phinz brilliance continues to dazzle.

You're up.


----------



## phinz

I'll post something up tonight when I get home.


----------



## phinz

OK. What is the make and model of this pretty little roadster?


----------



## bethzaring

triumph tr3?


----------



## jeninga75

Ford Cobra


----------



## Andy M.

AC Cobra.....


----------



## pacanis

Ford Cobra


----------



## pacanis

oops. Should have refreshed before I posted...


----------



## phinz

Nope nope and nope (and nope for pacanis too).


----------



## Andy M.

I didn't go back far enought mentally.  

AC Bristol


----------



## phinz

Not an AC Bristol either.


----------



## Andy M.

AC Ace............


----------



## phinz

Not an AC Ace.


----------



## Andy M.

Shelby cobra


----------



## pacanis

Is it an FFR Cobra?


----------



## phinz

No and no. It is not a replica, and it's not English or American, though the manufacturer has been affiliated with Crosley at one time.


----------



## Renee Attili

Porsche?.....


----------



## Renee Attili

Mercedes?...1952?


----------



## Andy M.

Humber Super Snipe


----------



## phinz

Nope and nope and the Humber SS, while being British (remember, I said this is not a British car), also looks a lot like a Checker Cab. 

edit: I said English in an earlier post, but meant British. It is not from either the islands of Ireland nor the British Isles.


----------



## Andy M.

My last guess was tongue in cheek.  I  give up.


----------



## pacanis

I can't find an exact match, but how about a Volvo P series.... 1800, 1900?


----------



## Andy M.

The nose looks a little like and old Lotus.


----------



## pacanis

Yes. It's very hard to find a roadster with that grill. I looked through Lotuses, also. The closest I could come to the nose is the P series Volvos, but I can't find one with a scoop in the hood.
The dang thing looks just like a Cobra is the problem


----------



## phinz

It is not a Volvo or Lotus.

It's front wheel drive, if that helps.


----------



## Renee Attili

*1953 Hangsen-Jaguar Special*


----------



## bethzaring

*[IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/goatherders/DSCF0558.jpg[/IMG]*

here is a Volvo P-1800


dang it, it was a neat photo too


----------



## phinz

Jaguars are British/English. It's not a Jaguar. The Volvo P1800 is a sweet car, though. I've always loved them.

I'll give you the decade.

It's the 1950s.


----------



## Renee Attili

*1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa*


----------



## phinz

You're getting warmer.


----------



## Renee Attili

*Cisitalia MM or*
Ferrari 212 Barchetta or
1950 Ferrari 166MM Touring Barchetta


----------



## jeninga75

1951 Mercury Monarch


----------



## pacanis

My guess is Renee has it. I saw wheels that matched, hoods that matched, body lines that matched.... I couldn't find an exact match, but I'd bet it's some kind of Barchetta.
Plus Red Barchetta was one of my favorite Rush songs


----------



## jeninga75

Ya, me too...

Should have checked her link before I spent another 15 minutes searching.


----------



## phinz

It is none of those.


----------



## jeninga75

Ok... I give up on this one... I thought Renee had it for sure 

Where's the car buffs?!


----------



## phinz

The company that made this little roadster is known for working with Fiat for many years before they made their own car(s). They produced their last model into the '70s, but to look at that last model you'd think they had taken a step back in their design from the gorgeous model in my pictures.

If you know my passions, you'll know that this car's manufacturer is really only 6 off from one of said passions. 

One more hint: The manufacturer's name is an acronym.


----------



## Andy M.

Alfa Romeo


----------



## Renee Attili

phinz said:


> It is none of those.


You have pushed me over the edge
I don't know why I even try to guess on your pictures phinz!!
I thought for sure that was it. Dang it Dang it Dang it


----------



## bethzaring

Siata 208?


----------



## phinz

Beth got it.


----------



## bethzaring

oh dear, I'm not feeling like I have the time to do this right now, how bout Andy or Renee taking the job right now, whoever sees this first?

Also, feeling a bit intimidated that I could not post the pic of the P-1800, but I will try one more time

This is not the question, just in case I get this posted....why am I getting the feeling it is not going to work?.....






[/IMG]


----------



## Renee Attili

Some one needs to help Beth to post pictures. She (I assume) is obviously good at this game, so she needs to be able to participate on all levels, I would love to guess a picture that she pulls out of her archives!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Beth...go back two or three pages, and read the method that Phinz describes. Just follow each step and it should post for you. It is really fairly easy...

Edit...Look on page 588 post number 5874


----------



## Renee Attili

Come on Beth You can Do It!!!!


----------



## bethzaring

Thanks Uncle Bob and Renee, that's just what I needed UB, I simply forgot how to do it...

Well, now I'm not getting a steady internet connection related to the snow storm.

You guys take over with the next quest, at least I now remember how to post a photo!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Beth...

I make a motion we wait for the storm to pass so you can post!! In the mean time, stay safe and warm!!


----------



## bethzaring

okay boys and girls....name the make of model of this car

oh yea, the national weather service missed the low last night, they said low 20's, but 12*F is not my defintion of low 20's.............


----------



## phinz

That's a Volvo P1800. Looks like about a 1966. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## bethzaring

well done phinz!  Don't know the year.  That is the owner in the second photo, we did chat briefly, he restored it, it was beautiful...


----------



## Dodi

Name the make of model of this car…if you dare !


----------



## Uncle Bob

A 1947 Renault?




(Phinz you have on in the bank!)


----------



## LT72884

A VW lol

bull... my message is not to short


----------



## phinz

The other car is a highly modified Citroen 2CV.

I'll come up with another one during lunch.


----------



## Dodi

Yes good guess, a modified Citroen 2CV. Modified into an ice-cream shop, going around villages and selling ice-cream and goodies !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well Phinz is the winner again! 

Ok Phinz...Your turn to post one!

Congratulations!!


----------



## phinz

What is this (Make and model) and what does it do?


----------



## expatgirl

Looks like the Energizer Easter Bunny finally got the right prescription!


----------



## Renee Attili

*Sony’s Egg-shaped Digital Music Player Is Extremely Portable*
*Sony Rolly*


----------



## phinz

Renee got it! You're up.


----------



## Renee Attili

Wahoooo!!!!!
Thanks Phinz for taking it easy on us! I post a new photo (that will last for a whole 2 seconds!) in a few


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay kids, What is this?




tee-hee


----------



## Hawkeye16

is it an Iron Crucible?


----------



## Renee Attili

good try but.....no.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a little gray egg


----------



## Renee Attili

Andy M. said:


> It's a little gray egg


Going for the obvious -eh? Great strategy, but, No it's not a little gray egg.
(I am partial to green eggs anyway)


----------



## Andy M.

Renee Attili said:


> ...(I am partial to green eggs anyway)


 

With or without ham, SamIAm?


----------



## pacanis

Without knowing the size, I'm going to say it's a thumb screw


----------



## Buck

A mortar?  As in the kind that fires shells.


----------



## Renee Attili

pacanis said:


> Without knowing the size, I'm going to say it's a thumb screw


Somewhat bigger than a thumb screw, I would say it would fit into one hand though. Heavier too


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> A mortar? As in the kind that fires shells.


No, sorry Buck........no really I am (tee-hee)


----------



## Andy M.

IS it metal?


----------



## Renee Attili

Andy M. said:


> IS it metal?


yes it is......


----------



## Buck

Is it meant to be attached  to something else?


----------



## Renee Attili

How to answer that?........
It does it job without any other parts connected to it.
But its job requires it to be attached.


----------



## Andy M.

So those are two set screws that hold the thingie onto whatever is is attached to...


----------



## Renee Attili

Andy M. said:


> So those are two set screws that hold the thingie onto whatever is is attached to...


yes.......


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of pendulum weight?


----------



## Renee Attili

No........tee-hee


----------



## Buck

Okay, what's the "tee hee" about?


----------



## expatgirl

Does it have anything to do with horses?


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> Okay, what's the "tee hee" about?


Just happy I have something that wasn't guessed in 2 tries!!!
Tee-Hees are my equivelant to yt's "Muwahaaa's"


----------



## Renee Attili

expatgirl said:


> Does it have anything to do with horses?


Nope!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

Renee Attili;518373Tee-Hees are my equivelant to yt's "Muwahaaa's"[/quote said:
			
		

> Much less intimidating than YT


----------



## Buck

Is it used to strike something?


----------



## Renee Attili

No..........


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> Much less intimidating than YT


The "Muwahaaas" are only allowed for those who pictures go on for pages and pages of wrong guesses. I am only at 23 posts so I can only tee-hee!


----------



## Buck

It's  a fishing sinker from a whaling vessel.


----------



## Renee Attili

Nooooo... tee-hee


----------



## Renee Attili

I will be back tomorrow around 11:00
Have a great night everyone.
Remember this is the season of the year that you tell all your loved ones how much they mean to you! So hug someone!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## VaporTrail

Looks like some sort of end cap... 

Would say something for a flagpole or something, but those set screws aren't decorative, or modern for that matter. 

The only thing that really comes to mind is an old weighted butt cap for a lance...


----------



## Uncle Bob

A smelting pot????


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a "Tee-Hee" sinking vessel that wraps around necks?????


----------



## pacanis

I wouldn't say those set screws aren't used anymore though, VaporTrail. I used to be a sheetmetal worker and quite a few machines and hand forming tools, where constant adjustment is needed, uses those four sided set screws. They don't round off, nor do you need to be precise when putting a wrench on them, like a Crescent wrench. A lot of the machines even came with their own stamped out wrench that fit that type of screw head.
This thing may be an antique, but it could still be in use, too.

Just my useless thoughts


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> Just my useless thoughts



Oh you poor DEAR!!!!!!!!!

You must be having self esteem issues!

Quick everybody, GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!

Let's help this poor waif!!


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Oh you poor DEAR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You must be having self esteem issues!
> 
> Quick everybody, GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's help this poor waif!!


 

Nawww, I'm just trying to steer you in the wrong direction until I can track down this thing 
But a good group hug never hurt anyone


----------



## YT2095

is it meant for Stiking something, like a Bell for instance?


----------



## Renee Attili

For your consideration;
Vapor, Uncle Bob, Expat, Yt- No

pacanis- it is an antique


----------



## Uncle Bob

The set screws (bolts) do they secure something that goes inside or are they for attaching to another part.?


----------



## Renee Attili

They attach to an object that is placed inside.


----------



## pacanis

Renee Attili said:


> pacanis- it is an antique


 
Are you sure?
I Googled "antique" and didn't see one anywhere


----------



## Renee Attili

Look closer........tee-hee


----------



## Uncle Bob

I know the chance is slim,,,but by chanced is it part of a bell clapper?


----------



## pacanis

How about the working end of a pestle, or any type grinder/pulverizer?


----------



## YT2095

a rock smasher.


----------



## Renee Attili

No, 
No,
and No


----------



## Dodi

It's the left hand ball joint of a Bugatti Royale.


----------



## expatgirl

Do you use it on your "farm", Renee?


----------



## expatgirl

Nevermind the question--I see  where it is an antique-----ok it's got to secure somthing or trhe other, right?


----------



## expatgirl

something or the other........spelling is bad ...........need to slow down


----------



## Renee Attili

Dodi- No
Expat- I have never used one on my farm even though others might
and it's job is not to secure something


----------



## Buck

Is it a counterweight?


----------



## Renee Attili

Counterweight?.....................no...........not a counterweight............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not a scale weight I guess????...They are solid. ... But a weight of some type.?


----------



## Renee Attili

Uncle Bob said:


> Not a scale weight I guess????...They are solid. ... But a weight of some type.?


 
Yes..........tee-hee


----------



## Uncle Bob

An anchor.....?


----------



## Renee Attili

Sorry Uncle Bob.....no....
I doubt it is as heavy as that


----------



## Uncle Bob

A clock weight....well weight....


----------



## Renee Attili

No and No


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a clock weight for a giant building clock such as Big Ben?


----------



## Renee Attili

No It can fit into one hand


----------



## Renee Attili

Well guys I am outta here until tomorrow. I will check in throughout the morning.
Keep guessing! someone will guess it I am sure.....tee-hee
No really I am sure you guys will guess it..........tee-hee... No really I have faith in you!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

is it a mold of some sort then?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is/was it used in Agriculture?


----------



## Renee Attili

expatgirl said:


> is it a mold of some sort then?


Sorry Expact no


----------



## Renee Attili

Depends what you mean by agriculture, Uncle Bob. If you mean plants, crops and vegetation, then no.


----------



## Buck

How about livestock?


----------



## Renee Attili

Buck said:


> How about livestock?


Buck it is used on livestock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Agricultural equipment?


----------



## Buck

It's a goatweight.  You screw it onto a goat to keep it from getting blown away in a high wind.


----------



## pacanis

goat weight 
 I've been looking though weights for livestock, but I hadn't thought of goats. I figured renee being in FLA it might be used on cattle, but something that small couldn't weigh anything down on a cow..... could it?


----------



## expatgirl

y'all are too funny..........goatweights


----------



## Andy M.

They attach to the ends of cattle horns to get them to grow downwards.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Is it a melter of lead to make the round bullets for either pack and ball bullets for old fashioned guns or some other reloading equipment


----------



## carolily531

Amsterdam Central Station


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> They attach to the ends of cattle horns to get them to grow downwards.


 
You may be onto something. I could only find contraptions to make them grow upward, and it was said that nothing connects to this object, but that's a pretty reasonable guess. I was thinking they capped the horns, but that doesn't fit in with it is a weight.....  Tough object.


----------



## Andy M.

It was said that the object isn't connected to another "part" (such as a handle), but that it connects to something to do what it does.


----------



## pacanis

That's what I meant.
I could only find primitive drawings that showed something attached to the horns, and then a rope and pulley system attached to that object. Using this object by itelf to weight the horns down, like you suggested, may just be it.
I'm in total aggreement with you. Guess we'll have to "weight" to find out .


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...Guess we'll have to "weight" to find out .


 

"Groan!"  That was bad.


----------



## pacanis

Read it again and put a vaudeville drum and cymbals beat immediately after it.

No wait.... it's still bad


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll bite.

Some sort of coupling or balance weight on a drive shaft?


----------



## sage™

its a thingamajig 

you attach string to the screws and then put it around a chickens' or turkeys' neck to keep them from flying away..lol


----------



## Uncle Bob

My money is on Andy...Weight for a bull/cow horn to turn it down.


----------



## pacanis

sage™ said:


> its a thingamajig


 
You know, if you're right, you need to come up with a pic of another thingamajig to keep the game going


----------



## pacanis

Well here's a link to some modern ones
Horn Weights (Farm/Ranch - Equipment & Supplies - Instruments - Dehorning)


----------



## Buck

If I put a horn weight on my car will it lower the pitch of the horn?


----------



## pacanis

As long as your car hasn't been _steered......._


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buck said:


> If I put a horn weight on my car will it lower the pitch of the horn?


 
A whole Octave!!! Yes it will!!


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> As long as your car hasn't been _steered......._



You should be fined for a lousy _transmission._


----------



## Andy M.

This thread is going downhill F A S T ! !

Renee, hurry back!!!


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> You should be fined for a lousy _transmission._


 
Now you're just talkin' a lotta bull 

Hey, what happened to Renee? The natives are getting restless (obviously)


----------



## phinz

She's probably still stuck in traffic trying to get home. She is in SW Florida, after all.


----------



## Renee Attili

Andy M. said:


> They attach to the ends of cattle horns to get them to grow downwards.


 
We Have A Winner!!!!
Andy is correct. Good Job!


----------



## Andy M.

Yikes!!  I'll be right back.


----------



## Andy M.

Here you go.  Take a shot at this.


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of fancy wood plane?


----------



## Renee Attili

Something used to site a gun?


----------



## Uncle Bob

An old surveying instrument.....A small sewing machine ??


----------



## suziquzie

Does it have something to do with a musical instrument? Maybe it is one? Or used to tune one? 

That or a shoe horn.....


----------



## sage™

looks like some sort of sewing machine or punch to me..book binder?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, guys.  Keep trying.


----------



## YT2095

a door wedge?
measuring device?
a marker for wood or Glass maybe?
a Matchbox?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cigarette lighter........


----------



## Andy M.

One of YT's guesses is close.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A chalk line...to make straight lines....Used to measure distance....


----------



## YT2095

the measuring device?

the rest seem pretty specific by comparison elimination.


----------



## Andy M.

I was referring to its wedge shape. It is not only descriptive of its configuration but also of how it is used (different from what it's used for).


----------



## bethzaring

something to do with installing a door or lock set?


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of layout device?


----------



## Andy M.

Buck, what's a layout device?  

Beth, no.

It's not a tool used to perform work (such as a hammer or saw), it's a device that performs a function.


----------



## Buck

By layout device I mean something used to transfer cutmarks or lines onto a workpiece such as a compass, chalk line, ruler, framing square, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for the explanation.  No.


----------



## Buck

Is it an optical device?


----------



## Andy M.

Only in the sense that you can see it.


----------



## Renee Attili

Used to keep windows or doors open?


----------



## Buck

When you turn the knob does the vertical arm move?


----------



## miniman

To me it looks like it jams in something. The top arm spring loaded to release with a button push. There also appears to be a point underneath. I just can't work out how it is used.


----------



## Renee Attili

Or is it used to figure out shoe sizes?


----------



## sage™

thread winder??


----------



## Katie H

Is it a device to help create bias binding?


----------



## Andy M.

You are an imaginative gang.  An incorrect imaginative gang.  Sorry.


----------



## Buck

Demons will haunt you until you give us some sort of clue.


----------



## sage™

take a number thingy??  tape dispenser ?


----------



## YT2095

is it to hold a door open, not quite as a Wedge per se but that little arm clicks down when the door has passed over it and locks into place so it can`t be closed again, until you reset it.


----------



## Andy M.

YT is skirting all around the truth.

There is a sound component to the device


----------



## DawnT

a metronome


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## Jeekinz

A door stop alarm?


----------



## Andy M.

That's it!  we have a Winner.

Here are the details.


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> YT is skirting all around the truth.
> 
> There is a sound component to the device


 

This post was enough for me to guess.  I couldn't find the exact photo though.

BRB...........


----------



## Jeekinz

What's the name of this design and who makes it?


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> This post was enough for me to guess. I couldn't find the exact photo though.
> 
> BRB...........


 


Yeah, I knew that was a pretty good clue.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it the neck of a fender, or gibson, or richenbacher guitar?


----------



## Jeekinz

nope................


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:


> What's the name of this design and who makes it?


 
I'd take a guess if I could see the picture, but since it's apparently hosted, I can't. Everybody gets a head start on me today.


----------



## Jeekinz

_"Can you see me now?"_


----------



## bethzaring

is it a Martin guitar?


----------



## Jeekinz

I wish, Beth.  Nope...


----------



## Renee Attili

Ibenez Guitar?


----------



## phinz

Thanks. I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> Ibenez Guitar?


 
That's a start.


----------



## Renee Attili

Ibenez Roadstar


----------



## Jeekinz

I need the name of the design on the fretboard.  I was used on only a couple models.


----------



## Renee Attili

Vine Inlay on the Gem series


----------



## Renee Attili

I meant Vine Inlay on the
Ibanez 2671 Randy Scruggs Professional


----------



## qmax

Ibanez Steve Via JEM - think this was the first model with the vine inlay.


----------



## Jeekinz

So whoever can give me the actual name of the inlay wins!

I had to make is a little difficult.


----------



## YT2095

Andy M. said:


> YT is skirting all around the truth.
> 
> There is a sound component to the device




because I can`t afford to get it 100% right, I don`t have any pics to put up yet.
but I can still Play


----------



## Renee Attili

If you are looking for what the inlay made of ... Mother of pearl or Ivory?


----------



## Jeekinz

It's made from Mother of Pearl and Abalone.  That specific design has a name.....just like how people call you _*Renee*_.


----------



## qmax

Inlay is called the Tree of Life, originally on the JEM 7 series.

Steve Vai was originally involved in the design. Got that goofy monkey handle on the body.

Always kind of wanted one though.


----------



## Renee Attili

Jeekinz said:


> It's made from Mother of Pearl and Abalone. That specific design has a name.....just like how people call you _*Renee*_.


Among other things.....


----------



## Jeekinz

qmax said:


> Inlay is called the *Tree of Life*, originally on the JEM 7 series.
> 
> Steve Vai was originally involved in the design. Got that goofy monkey handle on the body.
> 
> Always kind of wanted one though.


 
Thats very close, but incorrect.  I have 2 of them so far.


----------



## Renee Attili

Vine of Life?


----------



## qmax

Jeekinz said:


> Thats very close, but incorrect.  I have 2 of them so far.



Funny, it's called the tree of life on the Ibanez website.  What models you got?  You must be into shred.

I've got a Gibby like the one in my avatar, PRS CU-24, Tele, Washburn Strat clone, and a Martin acoustic.


----------



## Jeekinz

Renee Attili said:


> Vine of Life?


 
Thats it.  Here's one of my babies a  77FP Nikosan: Insular Guitar Worship: Jem 77FP  The other one is a 7VWH looks like this http://www.jemsite.com/jem/model/jem7vwh.htm


----------



## qmax

Jeekinz said:


> Thats it.  Here's one of my babies a  77FP Nikosan: Insular Guitar Worship: Jem 77FP  The other one is a 7VWH looks like this http://www.jemsite.com/jem/model/jem7vwh.htm



Is this a different inlay?  Here it is called "Tree"


Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: JEM/ UV - Steve Vai : JEM7V


----------



## Jeekinz

qmax said:


> Is this a different inlay? Here it is called "Tree"
> 
> 
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: JEM/ UV - Steve Vai : JEM7V


 
I'm going to have to tap into some resources now.  I'm seeing Tree & Vine.


----------



## pacanis

Jeekinz said:


> I'm going to have to tap into some resources now. I'm seeing Tree & Vine.


 
I'm seeing a, close enough


----------



## qmax

Jeekinz said:


> I'm going to have to tap into some resources now.  I'm seeing Tree & Vine.



Always heard the ergonomics were really good on the JEM.


----------



## Renee Attili

So who gets it Jeekinz?


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm seeing both terms used.  The design was also in production pre-Jem era.......

......I'd say, to be fair, qmax would get the win.

Still waiting on some solid info tho.


----------



## Jeekinz

lol....no one is replying on Jemsite.


----------



## Renee Attili

Sooooooooo?????


----------



## Jeekinz

No info yet.  I'd say qmax gets the nod tho.  I'll update you when I find something.


----------



## qmax

What and where?


----------



## Jeekinz

Check it out Q:

_"Back in the 70's & early 80's when Ibanez was using it on the Bob Weir guitars it was known as the tree of life... at some point when they put it on a Jem it was reffered to as vine so both would tecnhically be correct... though Tree Of Life was first."_


----------



## Renee Attili

qmax said:


> What and where?


Hotel? 
Airport?
Parking Garage?
Hospital?
Stadium?


----------



## qmax

Renee Attili said:


> Hotel?
> Airport?
> Parking Garage?
> Hospital?
> Stadium?



Nopers.


----------



## Renee Attili

SHopping Mall?


----------



## qmax

Renee Attili said:


> SHopping Mall?



Nope.  But because of the architecture we used to refer to it as the Close Encounters building.


----------



## Renee Attili

So is it in Washington State?


----------



## qmax

Renee Attili said:


> So is it in Washington State?



Long way away.


----------



## Renee Attili

Okay, is it a
Bank?
Museum?
School?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A performing arts center.......


----------



## suziquzie

Would the Jetsons know where it is???


----------



## Andy M.

casino?????????????


----------



## qmax

None of the above.


----------



## phinz

The locals in Riyadh call it Flying Saucer Building, but it's actually the Ministry of the Interior building.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> The locals in Riyadh call it Flying Saucer Building, but it's actually the Ministry of the Interior building.



You wins the cheroot.

You been there?


----------



## phinz

Nope. My parents almost got transferred to SA, but I would have been sent to boarding school in Switzerland. Something about not wanting American teenagers corrupting their youth. 

Here's one. What's the name of this building, and where is it located?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Nope. My parents almost got transferred to SA, but I would have been sent to boarding school in Switzerland. Something about not wanting American teenagers corrupting their youth.
> 
> Here's one. What's the name of this building, and where is it located?



The Oysterhouse in London.

I spent time In Riyadh on business.  One of those places you're glad to say you have been to, but no way you would ever want to go back.


----------



## phinz

That was quick, and you're up.


----------



## qmax

Whatdoyoutink?


----------



## phinz

That looks like the Bangor sub base. My brother is based there.

FWIW, I've never seen it in pictures. I just know that he's a nuclear missile tech, formerly on the Alabama and now on another whose name I can't, for the life of me, remember. I found it by using Google Earth and just scrolling coasts. I thought it looked like subs in port, though.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> That looks like the Bangor sub base. My brother is based there.
> 
> FWIW, I've never seen it in pictures. I just know that he's a nuclear missile tech, formerly on the Alabama and now on another whose name I can't, for the life of me, remember. I found it by using Google Earth and just scrolling coasts. I thought it looked like subs in port, though.



Very good!  That is, in fact, Delta Pier at Bangor.   Two SSBN's tied up, one in dry dock.


----------



## phinz

If I look closely, I can probably see my brother standing on the pier while they refit.


----------



## Andy M.

phinz said:


> ...I found it by using Google Earth and just scrolling coasts. I thought it looked like subs in port, though.


 

phinz, please tell me you started on the east coast of the US.  

I actually thought of doing that but then thought about how much coastline there is on the planet and rejected it as impractical!

I probably wound have started on the west coast and headed in the wrong direction!


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> phinz, please tell me you started on the east coast of the US.
> 
> I actually thought of doing that but then thought about how much coastline there is on the planet and rejected it as impractical!
> 
> I probably wound have started on the west coast and headed in the wrong direction!



It is on the West Coast, Hood Canal, Washington.


----------



## Andy M.

Oh.  I saw Bangor and thought Maine.


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> phinz, please tell me you started on the east coast of the US.



I actually started on the West coast, based on the orientation of the land.

Here's one. Have fun. I'll be around later this afternoon/evening. What is this?


----------



## sage™

syringe holder


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it used in the automotive industry? Some specialized tool?


----------



## sage™

ya I thought of some sort of pressure gauge but I thought it was too easy..lol


----------



## Renee Attili

sage™ said:


> ya I thought of some sort of pressure gauge but I thought it was too easy..lol


You are probably right....
This is Phinz after all! He doesn't believe in easy.

After looking at it closer, does the end taper to a flat point? or is that just an optical illusion


----------



## sage™

I was wondering the same thing..kinda looks flat and it doesnt..lol


----------



## Jeekinz

tablet pen, scanner, flash drive, torch, laser, personal massager, humidor


----------



## pacanis

Secret decoder pen?


----------



## Buck

Men in Black memory eraser.


----------



## suziquzie

Buck said:


> Men in Black memory eraser.


 
That's it!!!
A flashy thingy!!!!


----------



## pacanis

How bout a pocket sized light sabre????
That would be right up phinz's alley


----------



## phinz

None of the above. 

It's not used in the automotive industry, but people in the automotive industry might use it.


----------



## phinz

FWIW, I know the guy that makes those MIB memory flash thingies, but this isn't his creation.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it taper down to a flat point like it looks?


----------



## Buck

Air sampler.


----------



## sage™

paper crimper ?


----------



## phinz

It does not taper to flat, it does not sample air and it does not crimp paper.


----------



## bethzaring

stainless steel seam ripper?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a small flatware gadget thingy?


----------



## Renee Attili

Would it be used to house something like a gadget or gauge?
Also is that the actual size?


----------



## phinz

It houses something (or actually, technically, more than one something, kinda). I don't believe that's actual size, but I've not held one in my hand.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it hold something lets say as big as a pool cue or fishing rod
or something smaller like a tire pressure gauge?


----------



## sage™

ink cartridge holder? cigar tools?  OH..have fork will travel ?


----------



## phinz

Sage is getting closer...


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it house a pipe cleaning kit?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A lighter for Cigars/Cigarettes/Pipes....It cuts the tip of a cigar and lights it as well.


----------



## phinz

It does no such thing.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it electronic in nature? 
Would it be used in the medical field?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A laser pointer...A pencil/pen with different writing tips etc.


----------



## phinz

It is not electronic of any sort, nor is it used for writing (well, not practically, I guess). It is not used in the medical field. It has a medical *purpose*, but no more than that.

You guys are going to want to knock my teeth out when you find out what this thing is.


----------



## sage™

tooth pick? or tooth pick holder?


----------



## pacanis

how about a toothbrush/paste gadget?


----------



## pacanis

It looks kinda like this, but I can't find a clearer pic


----------



## sage™

I think ya got it pacanis


----------



## phinz

Pacanis nailed it. Took you guys long enough.


----------



## pacanis

What's this?


----------



## miniman

A drain cover - looks like the one on our baptism pool.


----------



## pacanis

No, not a drain cover


----------



## Uncle Bob

plastic  rubber metal?   size?


----------



## pacanis

Asking for so many clues already? 
Plastic, but they also come in rubber.
I've never seen one personally and no dimensions are given, but an uneducated guess would be around the size of a pack of smokes, maybe slightly larger.


----------



## expatgirl

furniture protectors?


----------



## pacanis

Nope..........


----------



## Renee Attili

Coaster for your drinks?


Phinz; A _*toothbrush*_?!?! A *toothbrush*?!?! Since when did you get sneeky enough to put such a basic item up for guessing? That's like YT putting a knitting needle up!
Sheesh, you think you know a guy.......


----------



## pacanis

Not coasters


----------



## sage™

computer fan?


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a grooming tool for animals?
cleaning tool?


----------



## pacanis

It does look like those fans that sit over the motherboard or something...... but no.

They also come in different colors and thinner.  Some even have a slight taper to them.

Nothing to do with poochies either.


----------



## YT2095

some kinda mold, like Chocolate for instance?


----------



## phinz

Renee Attili said:


> Coaster for your drinks?
> 
> 
> Phinz; A _*toothbrush*_?!?! A *toothbrush*?!?! Since when did you get sneeky enough to put such a basic item up for guessing? T



Did you miss my window latch a while back?


----------



## phinz

It looks like a spacer for skateboard trucks. (edit: it's also called a riser)

(edit part deux: Yup. It's a Tracker riser. Probably a 9/16", which is *huge.*)


----------



## pacanis

There is a very good reason that's what it looks like, phinz 

You're up


----------



## Buck

This thread's turning into the pacanis and phinz show!


----------



## phinz

I'm expecting if anybody here gets this one quickly, it'll be YT2095.

What is this and what does it do?


----------



## Buck

Looks like a telescope or microscope eyepiece retainer.


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to adjust the flame on a bunsen burner?


----------



## miniman

A tot measure?


----------



## sage™

is it open on both ends or does that end have something black in it?


----------



## YT2095

yeah the Bunsen flame adjust looks very similar, there Should be a hole in the side of it though, Maybe it`s not shown in the pic?

the other thing it looks similar to is a DPSS Laser housing.


----------



## expatgirl

an old-fashioned cookie cutter?  Just kidding----


----------



## phinz

It is none of these.


----------



## sage™

is it for connecting some sort of hose to something?


----------



## YT2095

how about a TV antenna connector shroud? although the shadow underside looks a little like a TNC (half turn) type connector.


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to reflect light on a goniometer?
Or a brass Yatzee cup


----------



## phinz

None of these either. The light part was getting closest, kinda, but not really.


----------



## qmax

Fiber optic connector?


----------



## Buck

A brass dice cup.


----------



## phinz

It has nothing to do with any type of game or fiber optics.


----------



## sage™

tv cable connector?


----------



## YT2095

is it the eyepiece or objective lens from a microscope?


----------



## pacanis

Ack. I was just going to say objective lens...

Is it an antique camera lens (my second choice, since I haven't ran across an exact match yet)


----------



## phinz

No, no, no and no.


----------



## YT2095

how about the part that goes on the End of a telescope to stop Side light getting in and giving lens flare?

or some sort of Shell casing, although it`s missing a Rim that`s typical of most casings?


----------



## sage™

door peep hole??


----------



## phinz

It is none of these three.

Thar is really no further I can spin this, as it would just broaden the scope of what you're looking for and make you even more frustrated. YT... I'm really surprised you haven't gotten this one yet, given your predilection toward obscure scientific stuff.


----------



## YT2095

a Projector head perhaps off an epidiascope?


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not that either.


----------



## sage™

a very short brass pipe


----------



## phinz

It is that, sort of, but what does it do? If you know what it does, you'll know what it is.


----------



## VaporTrail

Is it an adjustable field of view limiter?

Attaches to optical instruments. You twist it one way or the other and your field of view expands or contracts without changing magnification?


----------



## Buck

is it part of an optical device?


----------



## sage™

telescope extender ?


----------



## phinz

It is not part of anything. It is a whole. There have been toy versions of this made in recent years, but the actual item came to be at the turn of last the century from the 1800s to 1900s.

I've already given you guys everything you need to name this item. You just have to know what and how to look for it.


----------



## miniman

Is it a loupe - eyepiece lens like the jewellers use?


----------



## YT2095

a Kaleidoscope?
a spectrometer?


----------



## sage™

ahhh..I think its a kaleidoscope too


----------



## YT2095

btw I meant spectroSCOPE not spectroMETER 
in this post: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=522829&postcount=6227


----------



## phinz

You're getting closer, YT, but you're not there yet.


----------



## YT2095

it`s not a Beam splitter is it?
part of a Theodolite or Sextant?


----------



## pacanis

I just want to say that I'm running into some pretty disturbing stuff searching for this object   Some pretty cool stuff, too, but some pretty disturbing items.....


----------



## YT2095

a Prism? (nicol type)


----------



## Bilby

pacanis said:


> I just want to say that I'm running into some pretty disturbing stuff searching for this object  Some pretty cool stuff, too, but some pretty disturbing items.....


----------



## VaporTrail

Hmm... does it contain a multifaceted crystal or piece of glass that creates multiple images of whatever it's pointed at...

Looking through it would kinda give you the illusion of looking at the world through a fly's eyes.

Dunno what it's called though.


Or perhaps a polarizing eyepiece for an old microscope?


----------



## phinz

It is not a prism or a kaleidoscopic eyepiece. It is not a part of anything. It is a whole unit.

You can turn on safe search in Google and you won't get the disturbing images.


----------



## VaporTrail

Figured out what I thought it might have been... a Teleidoscope...

Hmm... 

"Light part" is close... but not really.

someone versed in "Obscure scientific stuff" might get it

If you know what it does, you know what it is.

Toy versions have been made. First came to be at turn of 19 to 20th century

Whole Unit. 


I'm stumped... I don't think there's really enough data to get it without simply slinging out WAGs.


----------



## pacanis

I used to have one of those.  I might still have it up in the attic somewhere....
I remember getting it at the Montreal expo when I was a kid.  Pretty cool toy, IMO much better than a kaleidoscope, but I don't know if it's making a comeback. Of course, it's been a while since I've been in a toy store, too.


----------



## phinz

It's not a Teleidoscope.

I've given you every part of the unit's name in at least one previous post, if you can figure out how to put the parts together to get the whole.

You look through it. You see things. It was designed in the early 1900s.


----------



## Renee Attili

a camera lens?


----------



## pacanis

If you're right, Renee, I'm going to be upset......
I guessed that a page or two back


----------



## phinz

Renee isn't right, so you can rest easy, Pacanis.


----------



## pacanis

Whew...... 

OK, I don't think this has been asked before, but what size is this thing; shot glass, cocktail glass, 23 oz mug?  Give me something I can relate to   Everything I've looked at is around eyepiece to lens body size with some resemblance, but no exact matches.... nor would I think any of the things I've looked at be used as a toy or made into a toy.  And I've looked at quite a few science kits.  Way, way too many 
BTW, do you know someone on the web is selling gasoline super soakers?  Complete with gas can and matches?


----------



## sage™

fish eye lens? stereo scope?


----------



## phinz

Nope and nope.

Remember... I rarely misspell words, and sometimes when they are misspelled thar is a reason...


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a Gun sight?


----------



## Buck

A  chromatograph.


----------



## expatgirl

phinz said:


> Nope and nope.
> 
> Remember... I rarely misspell words, and sometimes when they are misspelled thar is a reason...




Sounds like whatever it might  be has the "thar" or "there" or you want us to unscramble the misspelled words??


----------



## pacanis

Thar has come up a couple times now, but I would say it is more slang than misspelled... how else would you say "that thar over yonder"? Well, I wouldn't say that at all, but you know what I mean  But I have singled out thar anyway for its repetition and also spin and scope and _maybe_ broaden..... 

Now, they haven't lead me anywhar,,,,
So a couple "WAGs" would be a simple monocular and/or a night vision scope, but those guesses don't hold true to the "if you know what it does, you know what it is" clue, as they aren't really broken apart that way. And the dang thing is a modern toy now. That one really has me stumped.

So............ that's where I'm at. No closer today than I was yesterday.


----------



## phinz

pacanis said:


> No closer today than I was yesterday.



Yes you are.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A monocular View Master of sorts...you look in it and see a picture!


----------



## sage™

tharmometer


----------



## SizzlininIN

Okay I'm going to take a stab at this.........I think it could be one of the 2.

A brass loupe magnifier
           or
A brass magnifier used to view photos or documents up closely


----------



## phinz

Nope x 4.

Here are pictures of 4 other versions of this same item. They all do the same thing and are technically the same device.


----------



## sage™

binoculars??  but ones like sailors(pirates) use but I cant think of the name of them right now.


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of rangefinder?

That bullet looking ring is weird.  This item must have been important enough to have it with you all the time... I guess.


----------



## pacanis

or maybe a spotting  scope?


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Map/Chart reader?


----------



## phinz

It is none of these.

Silver bullets are very important to some people, kemosabe.

There. I've given a huge clue.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a Tonto brand vampire detector


----------



## sage™

magnifying glass


----------



## miniman

rifle sight


----------



## VaporTrail

An engraver's stand magnifier? Similar to this: http://shorinternational.com/images/Images29/29205.gif ?


----------



## phinz

It is none of these either, although you do need to be accustomed to absolute darkness like a vampire for it to work correctly.


----------



## YT2095

Pinhole Camera?
or just a lens camera?


----------



## phinz

Neither of those either. This item does not take pictures, but it does show you something.


----------



## YT2095

it must be a Scintilator then?


----------



## YT2095

aka: *[SIZE=+2]Spinthariscope!!!!!!! 

[/SIZE]*


----------



## VaporTrail

Somehow i doubt that very many people will buy toy versions of something that lets you watch _radioactive decay _in action (or very many kids today who will watch it for that matter). 

But he's right. Proof: Google Image Result for http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/889/50020034.JPG

Also

http://www.theodoregray.com/PeriodicTable/Samples/088.17/s7s.JPG

You could have just blurred the writing enough to be unreadable... rather than taking it off completely...


----------



## YT2095

VaporTrail said:


> Somehow i doubt that very many people will buy toy versions of something that lets you watch _radioactive decay _in action (or very many kids today who will watch it for that matter).



Sadly you`re quite right there 
However My daughter WILL have the opportunity to see and enjoy and learn all these things


----------



## pacanis

I read that looking through one of these in a darkened room produces a "light show". Interesting device.
And *THANK YOU*, YT!


----------



## YT2095

pacanis said:


> I read that looking through one of these in a darkened room produces a "light show". Interesting device.
> And *THANK YOU*, YT!



they are indeed quite Fascinating! and would you Believe that you are actually Sitting in front of one right now whilst reading this?
the Phosphor on you monitor screen is Scintillating as a result of an Electron beam 
Beta radiation emits electrons also 

as for "Thanks" what for dude?


----------



## phinz

W0oT!!!!1!

YT, you're up.


----------



## YT2095

so much for a "quick kill" though eh! 

ok then, what`s This:


----------



## Andy M.

Gas detector


----------



## pacanis

YT2095 said:


> as for "Thanks" what for dude?


 
For putting me out of my Google misery


----------



## pacanis

Do you have to blow into it to get your car started, YT?


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to boost a coaxial signal?


----------



## VaporTrail

Digital Inline Coax Cable Signal Strength meter.


Analog Version


----------



## YT2095

well.... That didn`t last long did it!

VT you`re UP


----------



## sage™

Help ! I think I'm scintillating !!    (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## VaporTrail

Sorry bout the wait... early lunch.

Alrighty then...


----------



## YT2095

that`s something to do with Light, maybe photography or copying?


----------



## pacanis

Sterilizer?


----------



## Renee Attili

That's what I thought a pocket sized copier.


----------



## VaporTrail

Nope. Not a copier of any stripe. Not a sterilizer. Nothing (that I can think of anyway) to do with photography.


----------



## YT2095

so it`s nothing to do with Light then.... in that case how about PCB etching?


----------



## pacanis

ultrasonic cleaner/vibrator?


----------



## VaporTrail

Nope... No PCB (printed circuit board) etching.

Not an ultrasonic cleaner or vibrator.


----------



## Andy M.

an ultrasonic spaghetti extruder?


----------



## buckytom

some kind of printer?


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it sample something like retinas or fingerprints?


----------



## VaporTrail

Nope... no Ultrasonic Spagetti extruder. Though I wonder if there's a market for those now that you've mentioned it. 

It does not print, nor does it read fingerprints (or other biometric data).


Size is (and I'm inferring from what I know about it) is similar to that of a turntable record player. So yes, it is bigger than a breadbox... for a given size of bread. If I run across a hard figure I'll pass it along.

Exterior is brushed stainless steel.

Is it starting to drive anyone buggy?


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of batch oven?


----------



## VaporTrail

Is not an oven. But does have a purpose in the kitchen.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a Grill?


----------



## VaporTrail

Is not a grill. The job it does is prep, rather than cooking.

I will say this: as far as I can tell, this is a uni-tasker. And we don't like uni-taskers.


----------



## Andy M.

iS it used to make metal plates for offset printing presses?


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it chop or dice stuff? 
Or does it maybe grind or sift?


----------



## VaporTrail

Does not make printing plates.

If you can afford the $4200 price tag, you might be able to afford the cost of what it helps prepare. [edit] if you eat it very often... 

What goes in in one piece, comes out in one piece approximately 5 to 10 seconds later. With only one small, but significant, change in status.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it help in preparing truffles?


----------



## YT2095

it makes French fries


----------



## Renee Attili

How about some kind of deep fryer?


----------



## VaporTrail

Does not help prepare truffles, nor any other fungus.

Vegetables, fruits, and tubers too, are all immune to this gadget.

PETA members can't decide weather or not to be pleased with or angry about this device.

Does not fry, nor does it heat up significantly, nor cause other things to (intentionally at least).


----------



## phinz

I can't see the picture, so it must be a photobucket/flickr image instead of an attachment.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it de-sex (geld) something?
Or does it help "stimulate" something?


----------



## bethzaring

is it a saffron sifter?


----------



## bethzaring

a de-furring machine?


----------



## bethzaring

a chicken de-beaker?


----------



## VaporTrail

Yep... PB... let me attach it.... gotta reduce the file size.

It does not geld anything.

It's method of operation might be considered intensely stimulating. Once.


----------



## bethzaring

does it radiate meat?


----------



## VaporTrail

Does not de-bone, de-fur, de-beak, de-feather or de-shell. 

Does not irradiate anything. (At least I believe you meant "expose to radiation" by that. Radiating is a different verb... A light bulb radiates photons, a heater radiates heat. I'm still trying to come up with an image of something radiating meat, but when I do I bet it will be messy . )

Does not (by design as far as I know) radiate _h_eat either. 



Here's an attached pic.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it empty the "sack" of like oysters or some kind of shellfish?
(causing them to smoke little tiny cigarettes?)


----------



## VaporTrail

If it does, it's not intentional. The subjects of the operation of this device do not desire to do much of anything afterwards. 

However, oysters aren't the target. Only one small order of phylum Arthropoda need fret an appointment.


----------



## pacanis

It's a lobster cooker


----------



## pacanis

oops, I mean it electrocutes them!


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it devien shrimp?


----------



## Andy M.

It's a flash freezer


----------



## VaporTrail

Does not cook. 

A high class relative of Jeff Foxworthy might consider a case of Korbel and this device to be "quality entertainment". 


This device might be best placed at the end of a long strech of green countertop.


*BING!*


Pacanis has it.

DVICE: CrustaStun tases lobsters dead


----------



## pacanis

The Crusta-Stun


----------



## pacanis

Was that "bing" there the whole time or did you edit it in 
I didn't even notice it  Geez, I must be losing it. I wouldn't have posted crustastun if I had seen you post that link.....

OK. What does this little item do?


----------



## phinz

It kinda looks like a temperature probe.


----------



## Uncle Bob

What it does is measure temperature.........


----------



## Renee Attili

I was thinking it looked like a internal meat thermometer for smoking meat. So you don't have to keep opening your smoker to check for doneness.


----------



## Buck

Is the black box a recording device??


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a form of a breathalizer?


----------



## Renee Attili

Or is it used to trace phone calls 
 *tone generator and probe*


----------



## pacanis

It is not a probe and does not measure temp. Nothing to do with breath or phone calls.


----------



## Renee Attili

Does it measure electric voltage?


----------



## pacanis

It does not measure voltage


----------



## Renee Attili

Syncrometer?


----------



## pacanis

Being that I don't know what a syncrometer is and I _do_ know what my object is..... I'd have to say no 

Couldn't find syncrometer in wiki or dictionary.com either...... you'll have to fill me in, in case someone posts a pic of one


----------



## Renee Attili




----------



## Andy M.

gas detector


----------



## pacanis

"Experimental procedures for biological investigations using Syncrometry"
Sounds scary, Renee. Thanks

No Andy, nothing to do with gas.


----------



## Renee Attili

Is it a gold Detector or metal detector of some sort?


----------



## Buck

It's a beer alarm.  Lets you know when the keg is getting low.


----------



## pacanis

Nope, nothing to do with metal.

Buck, I only wish.  I'd buy one in a heartbeat 
I keep a spare bottle of CO2 around just in case, but sometimes I wish I had one more glass left in the keg before it runs out on me.  Well, maybe more than one


----------



## jeninga75

DigitalDoc5

Review: Macpower DigitalDoc5 PC fan control gadget


----------



## pacanis

Nope.  Sorry jeninga75.


----------



## YT2095

a Ph meter?


----------



## pacanis

Nope.......


----------



## sage™

moisture meter ?


----------



## pacanis

No, it does not sense, measure or meter moisture. It does keep track of a couple things though, but that is not the "probe looking" end's job. The end that looks like a sensor is not.


----------



## VaporTrail

Something in the automotive field? Possibly aftermarket insturmentation?

I would have guessed some sort of emissions meter had you not said "nothing to do with gas"

Hmm...

Or did you mean "natural gas" or "gasoline" by that...


----------



## pacanis

VaporTrail said:


> Something in the automotive field? Possibly aftermarket insturmentation?
> 
> I would have guessed some sort of emissions meter had you not said "nothing to do with gas"
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Or did you mean "natural gas" or "gasoline" by that...


 
I don't know...... Which did Andy mean when he said "gas detector"? 

No, nothing to do with natural gas, fuel, engines or instrumentation. I guess you could call this a "set it and forget it" kind of device.


----------



## Andy M.

I meant to detect a specific gas in the air.  e.g., a carbon monoxide detector, or a natural gas detector, or poison gas det...


----------



## YT2095

it`s not a Dosimeter is it for radon? or other radioactive particles is it?


----------



## pacanis

I know, Andy.  If it detected one kind of gas and not the other I would have worded that into my response somehow.

True..... it senses things, so I guess you could say it meters its surroundings, but it isn't thought of as a meter in the typical sense of the word. One would not look at this and say, oh-oh...... or, we better adjust this. The word "meter" is not in any part of its name.


----------



## YT2095

barcode reader?
thermostat?


----------



## LT72884

its a detonator for a bomb.  Set it and forget it, UNLESS it has something to do with that guy from ronco food dehydrator. he always said Set it and forget it..


----------



## VaporTrail

It's a _______ Monitor. It monitors _______.


----------



## phinz

It's one of those probes that UFOs use.


----------



## pacanis

Yes Phinz! Aliens left it in me the last time they beamed me up! 

Uh, no, none of the above.

And yes, it does monitor _________ and _________   And if it senses things are not right, it does something extremely important.


----------



## LT72884

phinz said:


> It's one of those probes that UFOs use.



so thats what they used on me..... huh.. i have always wondered what it was. Set it and forget it. Trick is , now i gota find it. where do they usualy put those.


----------



## YT2095

does it monitor food quality and then the "probe" looking part rejects them?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it for diabetes or lymes disease?


----------



## pacanis

I'm glad I didn't go back in and smudge what I thought would be a big clue after posting the pic 

No, nothing to do with food, cooking, kitchens, houses, restaurants, buildings or any other structure.


----------



## pacanis

I wouldn't say it doesn't serve a medical purpose...... but it is not used in the medical field or to test for any medical conditions.


----------



## Andy M.

pH monitor


----------



## Andy M.

oxygen monitor


----------



## Andy M.

salinity monitor


----------



## pacanis

No, it doesn't keep track of any of those things either.


----------



## Andy M.

redox monitor


----------



## Andy M.

vibration and displacement monitor


----------



## Andy M.

Christian Science Monitor?


----------



## pacanis

I just hit refresh and have the weirdest looking screen......

It does kind of resemble a redox monitor, but it is not.  Like I said, the end that looks like a probe or sensor isn't at all.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Christian Science Monitor?


 
 no..........


----------



## Andy M.

I give up, I ran out of Google images.


----------



## phinz

Andy M. said:


> I give up, I ran out of Google images.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I give up, I ran out of Google images.


 
I've hit page 47 quite a few times myself 

This item is the latest and greatest.  They've only been around since the early nineties, but there are predecessors to this model that were around longer.  Not nearly as reliable and not working on the same principle either, which also made them not as trustworthy.

There are instruments/objects out there that can sense individually what this item can sense both of, and people _do_ look at those, but they do not perform my particular item's function.  Those items _do_ have "meter" in their names.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It senses sound...Clap Clap...and the light goes off.........

It senses light....It gets dark and the light goes on.


----------



## pacanis

No Uncle Bob

Here's some more pics that may or may not help. Looks like you guys are at a standstill or have overtaxed Google


----------



## Uncle Bob

A T-Sensor


----------



## pacanis

Don't know what that is, UB, but no it isn't.

OK, here. It looks like no one has gotten what I originally thought I should have smudged out.
The display you see that says; 0' That's read _zero feet_. Now this item is also used around the world, but zero means zero whether we are talking feet, yards or meters.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Altimeter.............


----------



## pacanis

Whew!  You are getting warm!
It does not measure altitude, one cannot check it for altitude, but it does know where it's at in relation to the ground.


----------



## Buck

It monitors pressure and ____________ ?


----------



## pacanis

I imagine it will be off to the races if I answer that, Buck, but maybe not. 
Here it is: Both things it senses............

Give me 5 minutes to let the pup out


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> It monitors pressure and ____________ ?


 
Speeeeeeed


----------



## jeninga75

Measures pressure and speed of racecar tires... idk... lol


----------



## Uncle Bob

It senses Air speed......


----------



## pacanis

The speed it monitors/senses/meters is ground speed.


----------



## jeninga75

It measures the speed of a lava flow...


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> It measures the speed of a lava flow...


 
Is that measured in _speed? _

One of the things I say to a slow moving dog is, if you were moving any faster you'd be sitting........  I don't know, it's just something I say


----------



## Uncle Bob

Air speed indicator....

Hover craft speed....


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> Is that measured in _speed? _
> 
> One of the things I say to a slow moving dog is, if you were moving any faster you'd be sitting........  I don't know, it's just something I say


 
Lol, I don't know... I can't think of any other Ground that would be moving


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Pressure* Transducer, Proximity *Sensor*, Flow *Sensors*,


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ultra sound


----------



## pacanis

Summary:

It performs a function that needs two variables to make things happen. It monitors those two variables. Ground speed and altitude make this thing do what it does.


"I wouldn't say it doesn't serve a medical purpose" 
In other words, this item can lend itself to keeping a person "healthy"  but no, it is not used in the medical field.

And the probe looking end that is not a probe at all is the "working" part of this item.

It contains a CUTTER.


----------



## jeninga75

For measuring the pressure and speed of a person parachuting?  To see how fast they are approaching the ground?


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> Lol, I don't know... I can't think of any other Ground that would be moving


 
Air speed and ground speed are two different animals.
For instance, if you are in a car going 60 mph you are going 60 mph.
If you are in a plane and the speedometer read 60 mph (actually knots), you are only going 60 if there is *no wind*.  Your ground speed and air speed are the same.  If you have a 20 mph head wind your ground speed is 40. 
So you might think you're going to travel 60 miles in 60 minutes, but you're not.


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> For measuring the pressure and speed of a person parachuting? To see how fast they are approaching the ground?


 
YES. That is what it senses, but what does it DO?


----------



## pacanis

BTW, UB.
I was at Wally World and the grocery store yesterday and can you believe they only have Aunt Jemima corn meal mix? Guess there aren't a lot of choices for us in my area.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Automatically opens the chute


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> YES. That is what it senses, but what does it DO?


 
I... DON'T... KNOW!!!!!!  *head explodes*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vertical Speed indicator...


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> Automatically opens the chute


 
Yes Uncle Bob. It does just that, but can you post a link or name or acronym so I know you've done your _"homework"_ and found the device?
Make me happy   "the chute" is such a broad term.....


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> Yes Uncle Bob. It does just that, but can you post a link or name or acronym so I know you've done your _"homework"_ and found the device?
> Make me happy  "the chute" is such a broad term.....


 
Lol, the PARA-chute?


----------



## pacanis

C'mon..... A static line will open a parachute.  Does this item look like a static line?


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, I call uncle... I don't know what else you're looking for.


----------



## phinz

It's an AAD (automatic activation device). It activates your reserve if you get above xxxx mph in your rate of descent when you get to a certain altitude. The metal "sensor" thing is actually the cutter. The cutter cuts away your main.

Howstuffworks "Automatic Activation Device"


----------



## pacanis

Yes. It is a Cypres AAD. It releases your *reserve* parachute by cutting the closing loop that is keeping things closed. It senses altitude and rate of descent and of course, saves lives (hence its "medical" purpose ) It "knows" when you are going too fast to be under a good parachute, if any.

Next


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, upon further reading it does NOT cut away the main , but close enough.  This one has gone on long enough


----------



## jeninga75

How about something a little more organic this time...   these bits and pieces of contraptions and gadgets are not my thing.


----------



## phinz

Uncle Bob is up. He guessed it. I just named it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

.......And I Yield to the Lady from Georgia, who really nailed it down!

Miss Jeninga75 you are up!!

Take it away!!


----------



## pacanis

Lets _somebody_ get a pic up. I need to activate my brain this morning


----------



## YT2095

ok here`s a Temp pic for you, but as Soon as Jeninga75 arrives, it`s Over.

here ya go:


----------



## VaporTrail

That looks like a bad photo of the eyepiece of a NOD.

Or possilby a picture of a glass of Mountain Dew, photographed in the dark illuminated by a small flashlight.


----------



## YT2095

it was taken in the dark with minimal light so I could see.

and it`s non of those :>


----------



## pacanis

Probably waaaaay off here, but.........the moon?
It sort of looks like green cheese


----------



## YT2095

nope not the moon


----------



## VaporTrail

It's not a Spinthariscope is it? 

Container of Tritium?


----------



## YT2095

not a spin-that-thar-thingy, but it would work in conjunction with one.

it`s not Tritium, but it IS in a container.


----------



## YT2095

well anyway, Happy to keep you Amused for a while, I`m going to have to go now for a while (it`s night time and I need to feed).

so Jenga75, it`s all yours Gal! and make it a good one, it`s a Tough Crowd


----------



## Buck

Hey YT, is that something in a petri dish illuminated by UV?


----------



## jeninga75

Sorry guys, if I knew you were going to give it to me I would have gotten on sooner.  I'll have something up shortly


----------



## pacanis

We'll be here


----------



## jeninga75

Ok, I'm not too good at making these last more than a page but we'll give this one a go...

Who's this?


----------



## pacanis

William Shatner?
I don't know... I just like to throw some guesses out there before Google and I become best friends


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Garcia


----------



## jeninga75

Nope lol... and nope.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack London?


----------



## jeninga75

Not Jack London.


----------



## sage™

George Bush, Sr.


----------



## Bilby

I take it he is American.


----------



## VaporTrail

Hmm... Then it's not Chairman Mao


----------



## pacanis

Can you move us in the right direction?
Still alive?
Would everyone have heard of him?
The first three letters of his first and last name


----------



## Uncle Bob

Joe Cronin.......


----------



## YT2095

Bill Gates????


----------



## Bilby

If we're going out there - Jeninga's dad???  ;-)


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> Can you move us in the right direction?
> Still alive?
> Would everyone have heard of him?
> The first three letters of his first and last name


 
No

Yes

Nice try 

And no to all so far.


----------



## jeninga75

Oh, and he is not American.


----------



## bethzaring

winston churchhill?


----------



## YT2095

Tony Blair?


----------



## jeninga75

You're in the right country...


----------



## bethzaring

van morrison?


----------



## YT2095

Richard Branson?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bond, James Bond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Burton


----------



## pacanis

You're looking at the ears, too, aren't you?


----------



## Buck

Benny Hill


----------



## jeninga75

He was in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Buck

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## jeninga75

Don't know if you saw the earlier post Buck, but this person is no longer with us. 

I'll go one step further and say he did not die of natural causes, he was murdered.


----------



## Buck

John Lennon


----------



## jeninga75

Buck said:


> John Lennon


 

Ding Ding Ding!!!!!!

Lol, I had a feeling the murder hint was gonna give it away


----------



## Buck

That's right.  When you said "murder" in connection with entertainment there was only one answer.

Back inna minnit.


----------



## Buck

Where are we?


----------



## expatgirl

dust mite?


----------



## jeninga75

Do you have a larger picture?


----------



## jeninga75

It looks like the middle of a geode.


----------



## Buck

Sorry, expat, I realized I had already posted that one so I deleted it and put up another.

jeninga, sorry, no.


----------



## Buck

jeninga75 said:


> It looks like the middle of a geode.




There is a similarity.


----------



## jeninga75

Crystal Cave of the Giants


----------



## Buck

You got it, jeninga.

Boy, that didn't last long!!!!!


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, sorry Buck   Thank you for posting that though.  Very fascinating!  I had no clue something like that existed in the world.  

Looking for something now.


----------



## jeninga75

Ok, what is this formation called and where is it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kissing Bears.......Colorado


----------



## jeninga75

Close, but not quite...


----------



## pacanis

Red Rock, CO?


----------



## Uncle Bob

The Big Rock Candy Mountain....Montana


----------



## jeninga75

You almost have it Bob, you just have the wrong animal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kissing Buffalos...Fighting Buffalos....Butting Buffalos... Buffalo Romance

Buffalo Dance....Dance of the Buffalos....


----------



## YT2095

kissing Eagles?
griffins
dragons
camels
smurfs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kissing Lambs....Smooching Squirrels


----------



## YT2095

second thoughts, can`t be Smurfs, Wrong color! *DOH*


----------



## jeninga75

YT got it.  Kissing Camels, Garden of the Gods, Colorado Springs.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cha Ching!! Good Job YT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095

well I don`t Really deserve it, I was only larking about in all honesty.

Bob, do you want this one mate? you gave the last one away, and I wouldn`t have had a clue otherwise.

Take it away dude


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well I was too John but...

Ok Sports Fans...Who's Glove??


----------



## expatgirl

Does anyone know why I might not be receiving feedback on  posts---I used to but not anymore so I'm having to go back and try and remember which threads that I've responded to and check up on them?  The last one I received was the "Stomping Garlic" thread which was weeks ago..............thanks..........


----------



## expatgirl

The one and  only great----Uncle Bob!!!!???  How about Mickey Mantle?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not Mickey Mantle......Go to user CP....then to Edit options...Check to see fi you have instant E-Mail notification checked.


----------



## pacanis

expat, mine recently started working. Maybe that's why yours stopped 

Hmmm, right hander, outfielder, shortstop, 2nd or 3rd base .... Maybe....

Which era?

The stay out and party all night era?  Nawww, to new looking
The amphetamine era?
The steroid era?
Overlapping into
The HGH era?  May be older than this.  Looks sorta like my baseball mitt from when I was a kid.


Roberto Clemente?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roberto Clemente?  Nope

Threw Right....Batted Right.....(I think)


----------



## jeninga75

Mike Scioscia


----------



## jeninga75

Ron Perranoski


----------



## jeninga75

Jim "Catfish" Hunter


----------



## Uncle Bob

jeninga75 said:


> Jim "Catfish" Hunter


 

*Ta Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! You are right!!!*

*Congratulations Miss Jen!!!!!!!!!!*

*Your Turn!!!*


----------



## expatgirl

WooHoooooooo......Jeninga------WAY TO GO!!!!  Give us a good one and Happy Holidays!


----------



## jeninga75

Ok, here we go, another location.  What is this monument and where is it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bell Tower....University of Georgia


----------



## jeninga75

No sir, not Georgia.


----------



## YT2095

is it in america?


----------



## jeninga75

YT2095 said:


> is it in america?


 
Yes, it is.


----------



## Uncle Bob

University of Colorado!!


----------



## jeninga75

Nope, you are warm in the fact that it is a college campus.


----------



## YT2095

S.D state college Brookings.

here:


----------



## jeninga75

Wow, I actually had to look at my picture again they're so similar.  That's not it though.


----------



## Buck

Denny Chimes University of Alabama.


----------



## jeninga75

Buck said:


> Denny Chimes University of Alabama.


 
Ding ding!  You're up Buck.


----------



## Buck

Okay, what is this creature?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Soft Shell Turtle


----------



## Buck

It is a form of soft shell turtle, but you didn't think i'd let you off that easily, did you?

I need to know its formal name.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Uncle Bob

East Asian Soft Shell....It is an endangered species


----------



## Buck

Not endangered as far as I've been able to determine.

What's the biological name?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Read All about it........


Rare Soft-Shell Turtle, Nesting Ground Found In Cambodia


Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## Buck

Well, Uncle Bob, you've uncovered the secret.  The name I was looking for wasn't in your post, but it was in the link you posted.

 It's Pelochelys cantorii.

You win the prize.  Thanks for your perseverance!  Merry Christmas!

You're up!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Name the Two Prominent Objects in the Sky and Where is the Land Scape????


----------



## YT2095

Orion for sure and Arcturus although possibly Gemini.

no idea where tho???


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orion part is correct...We are 1/3 the way there.


Merry Christmas John!!


----------



## YT2095

Castor, in the constellation of Gemini (according to My star chart anyway).

And a Very merry Christmas to you and yours also Bob


----------



## phinz

The place is Monument Valley.


----------



## YT2095

way to go Phinz! 

if I ignore the star chart, I`ll Guess at Polaris (aka North star), although it looks Totally in the wrong position.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Monument Valley is correct. All other incorrect. (Except Orion)


----------



## jeninga75

Monument Valley, Orion and Mars.


----------



## Uncle Bob

jeninga75 said:


> Monument Valley, Orion and Mars.


 

THE WINNER!!!!!!

Congratulations Miss Jen!!!!!


MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeninga75

Lol... I've won more in the past 2 days than since I've been playing. I'm going to pass this one to Phinz though because I never would have gotten that location. I just said Mars because I was just looking at it and Orion last night when I was walking the dog.  

Oh and Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## phinz

You guys will probably hate me for this one, if I haven't posted it before. I can't remember if I have or not.

What is this place and where is it?


----------



## Buck

phinz, I officially hate you.

Love, Buck


----------



## Bilby

It's been over nine hours without a guess!!!!! So l will stab in the dark - John Travolta's back garden!!! LOL


----------



## YT2095

some kind of race track?
Landing strip?
Launch area?


----------



## phinz

It is not a race track, a landing strip or a launch area.

Well, I guess you could say that people have raced there, but not to win, you could theoretically land there and launches have been and are done there, but not launches in the sense I believe you are talking about.


----------



## phinz

No new guesses...

Here's a clue: Slightly north of the Alley.


----------



## Jeekinz

phinz said:


> Here's a clue: Slightly north of the Alley.


 
Great clue!  It should be pretty easy to solve now.


----------



## phinz

Hey, it's a pretty good clue if you can figure out what Alley I'm talking about...


----------



## Buck

Would that be Alligator Alley?


----------



## phinz

That it would be, Buck.


----------



## jeninga75

It's Ford Naples, a test track for Ford.  It used to be a Harley test track.


----------



## phinz

Yep. Actually, it's the Ford Evaluation Center, and is apparently now owned by Harley, as of 2004, but close enough.


----------



## jeninga75

phinz said:


> Yep. Actually, it's the Ford Evaluation Center, and is apparently now owned by Harley, as of 2004, but close enough.


 
Hmmm, I ended up manually finding it then looking for a note on it. The person that posted the note said the exact opposite 

Anyway... who is this handsome little guy? (And I mean the critter, not the human )

OK... for some reason I'm not able to post the picture as an attachment, there's some kind of errror happening... so I will do it as HTML and post the address if someone can't see it.

123.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jeninga75

I'm heading to bed now.  Unless I have a few minutes to pop in and check before work I won't be on until about 6 pm EST.  So if someone gets it and can prove by posting other links and others agree they got it, don't wait for me 

Oh, and I don't need the latin name, the common name will do


----------



## expatgirl

Rodentia squirrelus?  Just kidding--made it up actually........whew, not a pretty creature IMHO......but obiously has not missed too many meals..........


----------



## phinz

It's a Laotian Rock Rat.


----------



## Buck

Clearly you got it phinz, why not go ahead and post?


----------



## phinz

I'm at work and can't get a picture together right now. I'll post tonight after I get home from taking my bride out on a date.


----------



## jeninga75

phinz said:


> It's a Laotian Rock Rat.


 
Lol... I thought this would last at least a page   Good job Phinz.  What's cool about these little guys is that they are known as a living fossil.  They were thought to become extinct about 11 million years ago.  They were discovered again in 1996.  Some people dispute this and argue that this is a new species.  Just thought this was interesting


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> What's cool about these little guys is that they are known as a living fossil.


 
HEY! So's the woman up the road from me!


----------



## phinz

This one should be pretty easy. What is this place and where is it?


----------



## miniman

I would go for West Point Military Academy.


----------



## phinz

It is not West Point.


----------



## Buck

The Citadel.  Charleston S.C.


----------



## phinz

Correct, Buck. Do you still hate me?


----------



## Buck

You know I love you like a brother.

Oh BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

What am I?


----------



## Andy M.

nutria.....


----------



## Buck

Andy M. said:


> nutria.....



Nope..........


----------



## pacanis

Ground squirrel?


----------



## sage™

baby porcupine ?


----------



## Buck

Not a porcupine.

Not a ground squirrel (a necessary component for squirrel burgers).


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Not a ground squirrel (a necessary component for squirrel burgers).


 
Moreso than beef is a requirement for a MacDonald hamburger? 

How about a mean looking gopher, or groundhog, or woodchuck?


----------



## Buck

None of the above, pacanis.


----------



## pacanis

I know.... it's a "rodent"


----------



## pacanis

muskrat????


----------



## jeninga75

'Tis a marmot.


----------



## Buck

jeninga75 said:


> 'Tis a marmot.



And canst thou tell us just what flavor of marmot it might be?


----------



## jeninga75

Perhaps an Alaskan or Hoary Marmot?  Maybe a Black-capped or a Yellow-bellied Marmot....

By he way... How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## phinz

jeninga75 said:


> Black-capped



That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Buck

No to all marmot types so far.  

Think "high living"


----------



## miniman

Alpine marmot?


----------



## jeninga75

Either an Alpine or Himalayan then.


----------



## Buck

DING DING DING

Himalayan it is!!!!

Aren't you proud of yourself?

You're up, jenninga.


----------



## jeninga75

Lol... I was just suprised I knew it was a marmot without looking it up.  I'm such a discovery channel nerd 

Anyway, had one ready in case I got this one right so here we go.  This is either going to be increadibly easy or just as hard.  I know whose gonna get it right off the bat if anyone does tho 

What is this place?


----------



## Buck

Is it in Hawaii?


----------



## jeninga75

No Buck, none of the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## VaporTrail

I take it that north would be up in that picture?

Some sort of volcanic formation, right?


----------



## jeninga75

VaporTrail said:


> I take it that north would be up in that picture?
> 
> Some sort of volcanic formation, right?


 

Yes, north is up.  I manually took this shot from Google Earth.  I'm not really looking for what that formation is, just what this location is on a bigger scale.  Like if I were to show you Stonehenge, I wouldn't want Stonehenge, but I would want England.


----------



## VaporTrail

Well, process of elimination time.

Northern Hemisphere?

There's an airport and a small city directly north of the extinct(?) volcano... haven't been able to scare a name out of Google yet though.


----------



## VaporTrail

Hmm... could it be Easter Island?


Can't get Google Maps down close enough. Think I'm finally going to have to get a new computer, this peice of junk really needs to go.


----------



## jeninga75

VaporTrail said:


> Hmm... could it be Easter Island?
> 
> 
> Can't get Google Maps down close enough. Think I'm finally going to have to get a new computer, this peice of junk really needs to go.


 
It is indead Easter Island!  You're up!


----------



## VaporTrail

Sorry took so long, left the computer, didn't think my answer was correct. 

What I did was blow the image up, and noticed a runway just north of the large volcanic crater... so I did a Google search for "crater south of the airport" and got a single hit from a marathon fourm...

Anyway... Whasis?


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, I'll start with a wild guess.  First, does it attach to something else or is that the whole thing?  

Is it some kind of reel mechanism for an amusement park ride or for some kind of exercise equipment?  

Barbara


----------



## VaporTrail

Yep thats the whole thing.

It can be used for excercise.


----------



## YT2095

a portable power generator, pedal or hand crank type.


----------



## cara

some kind of Flexi-band?


----------



## jeninga75

Portable excercise bike


----------



## VaporTrail

Well, I guess that covers it. It's almost too specific. 

It is a folding bicycle. 

DVICE: Foldable bicycle design has mysterious pedal assist tech

Guess you're up Jen


----------



## jeninga75

I was actually half kidding about that lol... 

Ok, what's this handsome little fellow called?


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like a mix between a chihuahua and a bat!  

Is this a baby creature or a full-grown one?

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Barbara L said:


> It looks like a mix between a chihuahua and a bat!
> 
> Is this a baby creature or a full-grown one?
> 
> Barbara


 

It is actually a baby.  Here's an adult.  I chose the baby version cause it was so much funnier looking


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like some kind of a lemur.  Is it an aye-aye?

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Barbara L said:


> It looks like some kind of a lemur. Is it an aye-aye?
> 
> Barbara


 

Ok, you must watch just as much Animal Planet as I do... 

It is an aye-aye.   You're up!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  It has been awhile since I have gotten one!

Okay, what is this place and what happened here?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Let's see if I can make it bigger. Hmmm, it is a little distorted, but maybe I can clean it up later when I have more time.


----------



## Buck

Does this place have some significance in US history?


----------



## Barbara L

Only because of the person who did something there.  This will be a tough one, but I will give hints.

First hint: 1842

Barbara


----------



## Ken

Abe Lincoln was married there.....in Springfield Illinois.

(Mary Todd's sister's home?)


----------



## expatgirl

Lizzie Borden gave 40 whacks there?


----------



## Barbara L

You got it Ken!  It is the parlor of Mary Todd Lincoln's guardian's home, which is where they were married.  

Barbara


----------



## Alix

Ken will post a new one later. He doesn't get the computer til I'm done! LOL.


----------



## Ken

Ok...she's finally off.  I knew she'd fall asleep eventually.....

What is this, and where is it located?


----------



## Barbara L

Is there any way to make that bigger?  

Barbara


----------



## Alix

That is one freaky looking item whatever it is.


----------



## Ken

Let's see if this works....


----------



## Barbara L

Oh wow!  How interesting!  In the smaller picture I thought it was a glass sphere with flowers in it.  Thanks for enlarging it!

Barbara


----------



## Alix

What-the-heck-is-that????


----------



## Ken

Alix said:


> What-the-heck-is-that????


 
I asked you first.


----------



## DawnT

I knew those dandilions would take over the world!!


----------



## expatgirl

It looks like a fountain to me............


----------



## phinz

expatgirl said:


> It looks like a fountain to me............



That's what I thought it was from the small picture. I even did a google search for round water fountain.


----------



## Alix

Ken says, "Ha ha...stumped ya!" (That was to you phinz!)


----------



## phinz

It's part of the Field of Flowers sculpture honoring Princess Diana. It's in Kensington Palace Gardens. There are 10 of these dandelions.


----------



## Alix

Ken says, "AAWWW! How did he do that??" You're up phinz. Nice work.


----------



## phinz

Here's an easy one. Who is this?


----------



## Barbara L

My family reunion!  

Barbara


----------



## Bilby

Zigue Zigue Sputnik comes to mind.


----------



## sage™

The Village Idiots   thats all the same person?  One kinda looks like Billy Idol.


----------



## Bilby

Yeah, I thought that too.  Couldn't remember if he was in Generation X or The ****ed though. So I went for option 3!!


----------



## Bilby

Well I hope he wasn't in that group cos the system doesn't like that band!!! LOL


----------



## YT2095

Generation X.

it only reformed as Sigue Sigue sputnik AFTER Billy Idol left.


----------



## YT2095

huh, what happened? how did we get to a new page?


----------



## Bilby

Maybe mention Sigue Sigue Sputnik's name often enough and it evokes the gremlins.... or... maybe it is some strange wavelength programmed to emit a pulse that throws computers around the world out of whack...


----------



## phinz

Like I said... easy enough. Yes, it is Sigue Sigue Sputnik, which included Neil X, former bassist for Generation X.


----------



## Bilby

Assuming you allow my spelling mistake, I guess I am up next! (And if not, post away YT!) 

What is the common name of this animal? (mother and child pictured)


----------



## pacanis

Quokka????


----------



## Bilby

yup!  It took you less time to guess than it did for me to post!! LOL


----------



## pacanis

I ended up first finding it on somebody's website of their trip. I figured the way these games have been going, somebody else would have named it before I verified it 

I'll be back.....


----------



## YT2095

it`s the invisible man in a Snow storm?


----------



## pacanis

OK, what and where?
Hopefully this isn't too hard to track down.


----------



## ericajones80

no idea....


----------



## YT2095

it`s a Lighthouse and it`s on the coast.


----------



## LT72884

YT2095 said:


> it`s a Lighthouse and it`s on the coast.



I second that. lol.


----------



## LT72884

is it in saint andrews square

melville


----------



## LT72884

or even in portus


----------



## LT72884

​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perry Memorial, OH[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## pacanis

Geez, I never should have told expatgirl that when her email notification stopped working was around the time mine _started_..... now I hardly ever get notified   Sorry I'm late.

You got it LT!  I didn't even know they had one of these in OH. I was looking for a pic of the one by me, on Presque Isle 
And while it isn't a lighthouse, YT, supposedly it's visible for 40 miles because of the spotlights on it. So I guess it's a well lighted house 

You're up LT


----------



## LT72884

pacanis said:


> Geez, I never should have told expatgirl that when her email notification stopped working was around the time mine _started_..... now I hardly ever get notified   Sorry I'm late.
> 
> You got it LT!  I didn't even know they had one of these in OH. I was looking for a pic of the one by me, on Presque Isle
> And while it isn't a lighthouse, YT, supposedly it's visible for 40 miles because of the spotlights on it. So I guess it's a well lighted house
> 
> You're up LT



sweet action..  took FOREVER to find the right one.  LOL.. ok 

where is this place, what is it and what is it used for.?


----------



## YT2095

that huge Mine in Russia! for diamonds in Mirny


----------



## LT72884

YT2095 said:


> that huge Mine in Russia! for diamonds in Mirny



No sir....


----------



## YT2095

Exqueeze me! I beg to Differ!
Google Image Result for http://www.10dailythings.com/images/slide0004_image010.jpg
Russia Diamond Mines


----------



## Jeekinz

Kennecott Copper Mine in Utah?









........ @ YT


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> Kennecott Copper Mine in Utah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ @ YT



yup kenecott.


----------



## LT72884

thats so strange because i found this pic on a utah based site. so either the 10 daily dudes or the utah site took the pic. any way i guess its paper rock scissors for you and jeekins of who is going to post first. technically you both got it right.


----------



## Jeekinz

I was playing around.........YT got it.


----------



## LT72884

Jeekinz said:


> I was playing around.........YT got it.




ok thats cool becasue seriously i searched for kennecott and it brought up a site for things to visit in utah and it had that picture and labeled it kennecott copper mine. 

YT your up man. sorry for the miss leading photo. Ill try harder next time, lol


----------



## YT2095

no probs little buddy:
I`ll continue with this one, you should have All had plenty time to figure it out now after 5-6 pages:







What is this?


----------



## Alix

Uranus?  LMAO....yes OK, I know...I'm 13. Leaving now *snicker snicker*


----------



## LT72884

Alix said:


> Uranus?  LMAO....yes OK, I know...I'm 13. Leaving now *snicker snicker*


you said it first, not me. LOL.


----------



## YT2095

Alix said:


> Uranus?


at Night?

I don`t Rate that comment!


----------



## Alix

OK, enough smart remarks, I'm going to give this some thought.


----------



## Buck

Something in a petri dish.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Something in a petri dish.


 
This thread is deja vu all over again.


----------



## Buck

At least I'm consistent.  Sheesh! What a tough crowd!


----------



## Barbara L

Close-up of an Alka-Seltzer fizzing?  

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

nope, none of those.


----------



## miniman

A fly eye?


----------



## YT2095

nope it`s nothing biological


----------



## Alix

Something glow-in-the-dark in a test tube. I know I'm close.


----------



## jeninga75

What's throwing me off is that it's blurry.  Is the picture blurry?  Or is that what it would look like if I were looking at it in person?


----------



## pacanis

What I'd like to know is if a person could see this in person, or even on the net? Is this a "findable" object?
Enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## YT2095

Alix, Yes it is indeed Glow-in-the-dark, but not in a test tube, and yes you`re the closest so far 

the pic Is a little blurry, but I doubt it would help much if it were Clearer.

and Yes you could see this in person as well if you liked, that particular pic won`t be on the net though. but the material will be.


----------



## pacanis

alakline earth aluminate?


----------



## YT2095

nope, but it IS a chemical.


----------



## pacanis

Well I don't think this is it, but I'll say it anyway..... phosphorus?  That's an element anyway.... not sure if it's considered a chemical.


----------



## expatgirl

penicillin aglow?


----------



## sage™

is it radium ?


----------



## YT2095

None of the Above, but Radium is on the Correct path 

there HAS also been Hints in one of my prior posts!


----------



## Alix

Uranium...?


----------



## YT2095

EwWwWwW.... yes it IS indeed a Uranium salt!

which one and what`s it in?

(or am I being unfair?)

Remember, there is a Big Clue left somewhere in one of my posts.


----------



## Alix

OK, I think I need more coffee to get my brain going. I am thinking Rate is your clue? And its a pic at night? Crap. Got to go look again. BRB

Edit: Tetrafluoride?
Edit 2: Looks like Vaseline glass. Apparently there is Uranium in that glass. Who knew?


----------



## YT2095

nope but the clues are right 

albeit Backwards somewhat :P


----------



## Alix

Um YT? I think I'm too dumb to figure this out without another clue. Pretty please? With sugar on it?


----------



## YT2095

I`ll give it to ya anyway, here:







aka, Uranium Nitrate (Night Rate)....


----------



## Alix

Oh. Crap. (I really really want to type a bunch of bad words here because I am such a dork. I will content myself with a forehead slap though.) BRB with a picture.


----------



## pacanis

uranyl nitRATE?


----------



## pacanis

oops.  Shoulda hit refresh first.


----------



## YT2095

the picture was taken in the dark (hence the blur) and the outline of a dark brown glass bottle not showing very well


----------



## expatgirl

I'm lost---has it been guessed????-watching too much Gordon Ramsay---talk about language butchering..................


----------



## Alix

OK what famous place is this?


----------



## YT2095

I would Guess when you say famous, Mt st Helens, but there`s still Trees left in the picture


----------



## Alix

Nope. But it WAS the site of a pretty big disaster.


----------



## Buck

Alix, can you make it any bigger?


----------



## phinz

It's the Frank Slide on Turtle Mountain.


----------



## Bugs

This is Alix on Bugs name. Dang it phinz! You're right as usual. You're up.


----------



## phinz

What is the make and model of this interesting little airplane?


----------



## expatgirl

Phinz, I congratulate you on a change in directions---have no clue on this plane but glad to not see any more "boy toys"------just kidding!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

I believe it is an ultralight kit plane, but I can't find one that looks like that.  I have to turn my computer over to James for awhile (he's adding RAM, etc.), so I'm sure someone will come up with it before I come back!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

I had to turn my computer over to hubby (who amazingly in in for another week) to update it----kept dyiing on me...........so frustrating.........


----------



## Barbara L

Well I have my computer back, but it is 3:22 a.m. and I have church in the morning.  Rats!  I was hoping to have time to look for this one.  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It's not a kit plane. This plane has been around for over 40 years, long before the ultralight craze.


----------



## Barbara L

No wonder I couldn't find any like it!  I thought it looked older.  James is the one who thought it was an ultralight, but in his defense, he was across the room from the computer.  LOL  I won't have much time to be on the computer the next few days, but I am interested in seeing what this is.  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Mon dieu! You guys seem to be avoiding posting in here like you would avoid the plague!


----------



## pacanis

Mon dieu?!  Is that the manufacturer 
Where'd I put my French dictionary.....

I can't seem to narrow my searches and only come up with conventional winged biplanes, most with open cockpits. And some of those aircraft websites load sloooow........
I _have_ thought about joining an aircraft forum though and posting the pic over there 

Plus I've been busy researching TVs and cell phones.
There. There's my excuse


----------



## Barbara L

I can only be on here long enough today to eat my lunch, then I have to turn this thing off (If I don't turn it off I will invariably find reasons to look something up!) and get some major housework done.  We are getting DSL tomorrow and I either have to do major work or I will have to wear a Halloween mask to disguise my sorry self!  If it isn't guessed by then, I will be searching like crazy tomorrow after he leaves!

Barbara


----------



## LT72884

Barbara L said:


> Well I have my computer back, but it is 3:22 a.m. and I have church in the morning.  Rats!  I was hoping to have time to look for this one.
> 
> Barbara



LOL i know that felling. Sometimes i have to teach at church and some saturdays im out tell 3 in the morning and i have to be at church by 9. man alive. 4 people in one house and only one bathroom. Sucks when my sister wakes up before me.


----------



## LT72884

is it the mignet

EDIT

_The       French *Lederlin 380 L*, a derivation of the Mignet HM-380.


_LOL i wonder if this is the other side of the plane at the same show. the papers on the ground tell me that. LOL 

EDIT

Wow the internet is so not trustworthy. I guess it is not a mignet, just a branch off

The bizarre Croses LC-6 Criquet 22 was  			designed by French designer Emilien


----------



## Barbara L

LT72884 said:


> LOL i wonder if this is the other side of the plane at the same show. the papers on the ground tell me that. LOL


How interesting that you found a picture of the other side of the plane!  Not only are the papers the same, but the person standing behind it, and the buildings in the background are the same.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that is weird. What were the chances?
Of course, how many of these are there?. Maybe that's the *only* picture, lol.


----------



## phinz

Yes, it's the LC-6. Also known as a Criquet, which is French for Locust, hence the "plague" comment.  Neat little plane. It's not the other side. I erased the numbers and flipped the picture. 

Here's another Criquet. It is not the same plane, but looks almost identical. http://frederic.secchi.free.fr/PHP/galleries/Lieux/Vichy2006/F-PHMC-Vichy-2006.JPG

This plane was around for many years, with modifications over the years.


----------



## LT72884

what are these and what are they used for!


----------



## Buck

Can you post a bigger pic?


----------



## LT72884

Buck said:


> Can you post a bigger pic?



Its a link to a image hosting site. You should be able to click on it and it will get bigger. 

EDIT

it works for me but it might not for others so here it is for kicks and giggles


----------



## Buck

They look like tools used for some form of intricate carving.


----------



## jeninga75

Those are definitly tools for brain surgery


----------



## Barbara L

They look like some kind of old clamps to hold something while you work on it.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Used to create garnishes?


----------



## phinz

The rubber thing underneath them looks to be a bed mat for a pickup truck, so you guys are probably incorrect based on scale.


----------



## elaine l

Antique dentist tools.....YUK


----------



## Katie H

Do they have anything to do with sugar cane?


----------



## LT72884

Katie E said:


> Do they have anything to do with sugar cane?



LOL i dont know...... maybe

Yes


----------



## phinz

Katie got it. they're strippers.

Thirteen Oaks Farm and Cane Mill - Sugar Cane Tools


----------



## jeninga75

Miss Katie, are you pondering our next mystery picture?


----------



## Katie H

Hey, jen.  I just got home.  Been on the road since early this morning and didn't know I'd successfully guessed the photo until this moment.  

Oh, okay...if I say I was pondering, would that be a better answer?  I'm whupped.  It's been a long, tiring day.  Don't worry folks.  I'll post something  tomorrow when I get the "tired fairy" out of my  house.  She's beating  me  over the head with my favorite pillow.


----------



## jeninga75

Ok! Sounds good, looking foward to what you come up with, get some rest!


----------



## Katie H

Okay, got some rest and am ready to play.  What is this?  Specifically the little round things.


----------



## Barbara L

Louse eggs?  

Barbara


----------



## Bugs

it looks like a close up of an someone's eyelashes.


----------



## Katie H

No, Barbara.

You're warm, Bugs.


----------



## pacanis

glitter?????


----------



## Barbara L

Interesting--I thought of eyelashes first, remembering that there are microscopic bugs that live in them, but since I didn't know what they were called, I went for lice.  lol

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Follicle mite eggs?  I think I see the mama in there too.  lol

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew

Condensation or sweat on eyelashes.


----------



## jeninga75

Eyelash nits with eggs.  I'll take mine scrambled please


----------



## Katie H

You're up, jen.  Isn't it amazing at what/who lives on our bodies?  Kinda creepy, too.


----------



## jeninga75

For sure... looked big enough to see by the naked eye... wonder what that feels like to have something like that on you. 

Ok, here's something a little different. Once again, as hard as I think this is going to be, I'm sure someone will get it in 1 page. 

Whose skulls are these?


----------



## Katie H

Are  these the skulls of two people or two views of one skull?


----------



## Andy M.

Skull of the Piltdown man


----------



## pacanis

Geez, I don't think they'd be photographed, but Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## jeninga75

It is indeed 2 different people.  So no, not Abe Lincoln or Piltdown man whatever that is... (looking that up now )


----------



## Katie H

Wouldn't be Lincoln, anyway, since his wound was more centrally located in his skull.


----------



## pacanis

Katie E said:


> Wouldn't be Lincoln, anyway, since his wound was more centrally located in his skull.


 
Sorry. Trying to go from my not so photographic memory.
It's got the chin though


----------



## Barbara L

Lizzie Borden's parents?

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Nice one Barbara!  You're up!


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, what is this?


----------



## YT2095

a hot crowbar in a bale of hay?
a closeup of Velcro?


----------



## pacanis

Kind of looks like those hand picks you handle the bales with.


----------



## sage™

a scrub brush laying on a teflon scrubber ¿


----------



## Barbara L

No to all so far, but YT is closest with the closeup of Velcro.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Nabisco shredded wheat on a tong?  Just kidding...don't know.....but curious just the same.....


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Not quite expatgirl!  

I can see why YT thought it was a crowbar in hay though--it really does look like that!  You'll laugh when you realize what the "bale of hay" really is.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

it also reminds me of a loofah sponge (without the tongs--not sure if I'd want those invoved!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet!

Remember what I said about YT's second guess.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Is the curved thing a velcro hook?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  YT's guess was closeup of Velcro.  Forget the Velcro part of the clue.  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I will be gone for a few hours, but I'll check in here as soon as I get home.  Going to dinner with my sweetie.  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

How about an extreme close-up of the corner of a staple in a piece of paper?


----------



## Barbara L

I guess it's lucky James decided to come in for awhile before we leave!  You got it Buck.  It is a staple in paper magnified 35X.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Wow... that's pretty cool.  Good job, Buck!


----------



## jeninga75

Wow... I never would have guessed that, nice job!


----------



## Buck

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

I'll post a new pic later today.

Be prepared!  This one will steal your heart!

Love, Buck


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Be prepared! This one will steal your heart!


Is it a cannibal?    Oh, I guess I'd better wait for the picture!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Who is this handsome creature?

(Watch out.  Don't let him hit you with his tail!)


----------



## Barbara L

Snow Leopard?  (I know--that would be too easy!)

Barbara


----------



## Buck

You're right Barb, it was too easy.  Yup, it's a snow leopard (relative of the rain leopard and the fog leopard and the sleet leopard  - not to be confused with the hurricane leopard which has a much nastier temper).

You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

That was some tail on that cat!

Okay, what is the name of these plants (same name) and what is the difference between the two?


----------



## expatgirl

I love your  "nature-based" pictures when you win, Barbs, but I don't' dare guess as my technical help is out of country now.......hahaha


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> I love your "nature-based" pictures when you win, Barbs, but I don't' dare guess as my technical help is out of country now.......hahaha


 
....... good one


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, pacanis!!!


----------



## sage™

jasmine?..one in bloom and one about to bloom??..pics are a bit small and cant see leaves


----------



## Barbara L

No, not Jasmine.  And not pre/post bloom.  I don't know why the pictures went in that way.  I did them like I always do, but it doesn't give the option to enlarge them.  When I have time tonight I might be able to work with them.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I guess it's hint time.    There is another plant with the same name as this, but this one grows in the U.S. southwest.  It actually has several names.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Are they from the Valerian family?


----------



## Barbara L

Not according to anything I have read.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Are they herbs?


----------



## phinz

They sure do look jasminoid to me, even though you say they are not.


----------



## Barbara L

No.

It is a shrub, which can get rather large.  

Barbara


----------



## sage™

buckwheat ?  I've seen that plant before and my mind is a complete blank at the moment.


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:


> They sure do look jasminoid to me, even though you say they are not.


I really don't know anything about these, except that I liked the pictures. I am going on the information I have found about them, but jasmine is not listed among the names. I believe this is used a lot for ground-cover in dry areas. Another hint--according to one article I read, they do well by themselves, but not so well with other plants.

Barbara
P.S.  Although good for ground-cover, can grow very tall also.  It kind of goes up and out.


----------



## Barbara L

Not buckwheat.  

Another hint:  Look at how the flowers on the second picture droop.  This leads to one of its names.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Butter....sumthin or other?


----------



## Barbara L

Further hints, based on further reading: Apparently mainly considered a pest now.  While the one article says they don't grow well with other plants, a more scientific article says they take over many other plants.    Mostly found in Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Jeekinz said:


> Butter....sumthin or other?


Not yet.  

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

So it's not wild then?


----------



## phinz

The only other thing I can think of right now is some form of honeysuckle or dogbane.


----------



## Barbara L

No, not yet.



Jeekinz said:


> So it's not wild then?


It is a weed that takes over abandoned fields, etc., but some people do plant them. If care is not taken, apparently they can get out of hand. 

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Since I really need to get some work done, here is a big hint.  "Weed" is part of some of its names.  The droopy flower effect is behind some of its other names.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

I think that I know what it is but I don't want to post without my hubby being here to help me post a pic-gosh I feel so inadequate in some areas..........pickles!!!


----------



## Bilby

Nah, just post what you think anyway.  If you are right, we can all wait for your DH to return or someone else can do an interim post if he is a long way off returning.  You could be wrong too!!!


----------



## expatgirl

hahaha--Bilby you are awesome but  DH and I won't see each other for another week......I'm not doing that to y'all about what I think it is,  the flower that I'm thinking about isn't quite that droopy in the pictures so I'm probably wrong.... but think "dairy" and that's my guess


----------



## miniman

I would go for the name "snow in summer" but I don't know the difference apart from one set of flowers droops & the others is upright.


----------



## Barbara L

I'll go ahead and give you all half of the answer.  The thing that is different is the plant on the left is male and the one on the right is female.  

As for being droopy, think of names of other plants that droop.

I will be balancing my checkbook (major job this time, as I couldn't find one of the zillion checkbook registers I knew we had for about a month) and paying bills, but I will check in now and then.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Is it the baccharis neglecta?


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  You got it pacanis!  Known by several names: Poverty Weed, Roosevelt Weed, Sweet Willow (because of the droopy, weeping look), False Willow, New Deal Weed, and a few others.  To add to the confusion, there is another plant, from another genus (Iva) that is also called Poverty Weed.

Give us a good one pacanis!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

What's a good one? One that goes on page after page or one that's easily found or guessed? 
Give me some time. I'll try to come up with something different.
I'm still trying to get the TX horticulture galleries out of my mind


----------



## pacanis

ok, this should be fairly easy to track down, but I found the story about it interesting enough I thought I'd post it anyway. I found it looking for someone else's photo. Interesting stuff you find trying to narrow your searches down... this one can be posted 

What is this gun called?


----------



## phinz

It's a Liberator.


----------



## Buck

Well that certainly befuddled the experts for weeks, didn't it?


----------



## phinz

One of the many useless pieces of knowledge rattling around in my noggin.


----------



## phinz

Here's another easy one. What is this?


----------



## pacanis

I was just trying to post something that someone would be able to "guess what this is a photo of"...... specifically...... like the game used to be played when I started. 

Seems like lately all you need to do is get close, or have someone zeroing in on it, some one else guesses it using the clues we all can see, then they give it away rather than letting someone else respond   
I'm a bit befuddled by that. 

I'm trying to post something anyone can look up directly and name, by themselves. That's why I said it would be a while, but easy to find. 
It's hard to come up with a pic when people don't want something "gadgety", or want something more organic, or only like looking for buildings, or landscapes..... geez, let the game flow.....

Sorry, don't mean to zero in on anyone, but it seems like this game has come to have too many rules. Probably why you see some people staying away that used to be here (since I've been here, I know I'm new)

Sorry, off the soapbox.

Good one phinz! Hit the nail on the head.... or the $2.39 gun on the barrel


----------



## pacanis

Hey, don't let my little rant stop anybody 
Sorry about that  I couldn't find my valium yesterday


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm guessing Mr. Clean doesn't own one.



........a hairdryer.


----------



## pacanis

A pepperbox?


----------



## Jeekinz

phinz said:


> One of the many useless pieces of knowledge rattling around in my noggin.


 
I think they're multiplying under that beach towel.


----------



## phinz

Jeekinz said:


> I'm guessing Mr. Clean doesn't own one.
> 
> 
> 
> ........a hairdryer.


 
You're quite correct. It is a hairdryer. I figured I'd just keep with the "gun" theme that was going on.


----------



## Jeekinz

Yee haaaa.

What's the name of this contraption?


----------



## Andy M.

Motorcycle....


----------



## Jeekinz

....yup, that's what it is but I need the name of it.


----------



## pacanis

The Widowmaker 
Seems like that name is attached to a lot of things that look like sure death


----------



## pacanis

Is it called a Finne?
I found another pic of it and am going by the file name.....


----------



## pacanis

Geez..... found the makers' website and they don't even name it there. Just another pic or two. Even found a message board where someone named Eric asked them what it's called, but no reply was given..... Just a few days ago as a matter of fact.... hmmmm
Jeekinz, is your name Eric?  If it is can I just name you


----------



## pacanis

Aha!
Oomega!


----------



## Jeekinz

Nice.  You're up.


I'm a little rusty...lol


----------



## pacanis

I just want to know if you're that Eric guy that works in a kitchen place in CA. I may have researched this one a little too hard   or not 

I'll get one up in an hour when I'm back in the house. It will be "name this city"


----------



## Jeekinz

Naaah....I'm not Eric.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I'll get one up in an hour when I'm back in the house. It will be "name this city"


Albuquerque?
Beverly Hills?
Corona?
Duluth?

Sheesh, I have got to learn patience!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I just want to know if you're that Eric guy that works in a kitchen place in CA. I may have researched this one a little too hard  or not


That would be quite a commute from New Jersey!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

What a coincidence then. When I clicked on the name and it pulled up a custom kitchen email addy, I just figured it had to be you asking since the bike's name wasn't on their website. Oh well. I guess more than one person that cooks thought it was a cool bike 

And his sig says Jersey *BORN* ..... doesn't me he still lives there..... 
And no, none of your guesses were even close, but if you guess it without the pic I'll give it to you on merit alone


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> And his sig says Jersey *BORN* ..... doesn't me he still lives there.....


Ah, but his location says New Jersey!  But then again, phinz's location is The Port of Indecision, Southeast of Disorder!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Ahhhh, good point. I don't really pay attention to that except for the username. My bad. I don't read the fine print 

OK. What city is this?


----------



## Andy M.

Amsterdam...


----------



## Barbara L

I don't know yet, but it looks interesting.

BTW, I was just giving you a hard time--a lot of people put places other than where they are located.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Wow. That didn't take long.
Do you read USA Today online, too? I've had this pic saved for a couple weeks, at least 
Or do you just know their red light district 

You're up, Andy!


----------



## Buck

I'll take a WAG and guess Amsterdam.

Phooey!  Too late.  Curse you, Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Just a good guess. I looked at the pic and saw bicycles and thought "Europe" and a canal out front so I thought "Venice of the North" ...

...OH, and I used to live on the third floor of the farthest building.  jk


----------



## Andy M.

Gotta go find a pic.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> ...OH, and I used to live on the third floor of the farthest building. jk




Geez, everyone must know what Amsterdam's redlight district looks like but me   WAG my butt, Buck  

Apparently..... and you can barely make out the figures..... they allow window shopping because they don't allow it in the street. Kind of a European Nevada.


----------



## Andy M.

This item is about 8" tall and an antique.


----------



## Buck

Many years ago I lived with a roommate who went there on business.  He said the girls  sit in the window displaying their wares.  What many guys didn't know, though, was that the windows had concealed microphones so the girls could hear what was being said about them.  This allowed them  to be picky about their customers.

What a way to  live!


----------



## Buck

Andy, does it remove dried corn from the cob?


----------



## Andy M.

I suppose you could use it for that, but it's not the intended use.


----------



## pacanis

Meat slicer?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## pacanis

Looks like it's Google time


----------



## Buck

Apple peeler?


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Sorry, no.


 


See above.............


----------



## jeninga75

Early version of a deli slicer!

Oops, sat on this screen too long, should have refreshed


----------



## Barbara L

Does it do something to/with a food item?  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Does it scale fish?


----------



## Andy M.

This is not a food/cooking/kitchen related item.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A sharpening tool/stone....


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> A sharpening tool/stone....


 

Specifically used to sharpen what one item only.


----------



## Katie H

Does it sharpen pencils/leads?


----------



## Andy M.

BINGO!  We have a winner.

It's an antique pencil sharpener that uses sandpaper.


----------



## pacanis

Those are some pretty interesting pencil sharpeners on that site. It's hard for to me to believe that the engineering effort went into something like that over using a pocket knife..... You would think they would have reached the point where the benefits didn't outweigh the costs.


----------



## Barbara L

It's funny, the first thing I thought of when I saw that picture was a pencil sharpener, but I just figured that was too easy! Good job Katie!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Wow, my guess was just a good old-fashioned WAG!  I'll try to come up with a good picture.  Give me a few.


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> It's funny, the first thing I thought of when I saw that picture was a pencil sharpener, but I just figured that was too easy! Good job Katie!
> 
> Barbara


 
That was the furthest thing from my mind. Like I said, I just can't believe the time and effort went into building such a bulky contraption to sharpen pencils.
Not unless they were used at a pencil manufacturer that supplied presharpened ones.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> That was the furthest thing from my mind. Like I said, I just can't believe the time and effort went into building such a bulky contraption to sharpen pencils.
> Not unless they were used at a pencil manufacturer that supplied presharpened ones.


I think I must have seen one in the past.  I don't think I would have thought of it otherwise.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Okay, y'all.  What are these?  What's significant about them?


----------



## Barbara L

I know I have seen them before, but I can't remember what they are!  It is kind of tickling the edges of my brain, so hopefully I will remember!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

They are plastic babies that go in King Cakes that are baked during Marti Gras


----------



## Katie H

Yep, Uncle Bob.  They ARE Mardi Gras King Cake babies.  You're up.

Don't forget, everyone, Mardi Gras is February 5th this year.  Get your babies for your cakes.


----------



## pacanis

They put plastic pieces INSIDE the cake?
What is that for? Does it symbolize fertility or something..... or if you choke on one, then they know to shut you off from the bar?


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> They put plastic pieces INSIDE the cake?
> What is that for? Does it symbolize fertility or something..... or if you choke on one, then they know to shut you off from the bar?



Here's a little history on the King Cakes and the babies that are cooked into them.


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh!  I just read about these in my Daily Guideposts.  LOL pacanis!  They symbolize the wise men bringing gifts to the Christ Child.  According to the article I read, whoever finds the baby has to bring a King Cake to the next gathering.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks for posting that link Katie, it is very interesting.  I had a feeling you were on top of things and were probably posting as I wrote my post!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

That was interesting. I had no idea the Mardi Gras had _anything_ to do with religion.
Where do the beads factor in?


----------



## Uncle Bob

The proper name, spelled correctly of this object makes you the Winner!!


----------



## pacanis

*frottoir????*


----------



## pacanis

vest frottoir to be more specific


----------



## Andy M.

musical washboard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Close enough I guess....


Naw....you are exactly correct!!!!


Your turn Pacanis!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

lol, wouldn't you know I just got an email from King Arthur, where I had ordered some of my baking supplies from (obviously), and they are advertising King Cake.  No plastic babies shown in the email though.


----------



## pacanis

oops, yeah.... close enough huh?
Blame it on wiki if the spelling wasn't correct. 
I could have just said Rub Board 
The spoons gave it away for a quick search  Cajun washboard instrument.  I had a feeling you were keeping it in the spirit of MG.

Back in a few.  I have GOT to get these online bills played   errr, I mean payed


----------



## Buck

It''s tough to send babies by email because their crying messes up the mail servers.  It's best to send babies by snail mail, but they take extra postage and have to have their diapers changed immediately upon arrival.


----------



## pacanis

uhhh, not if you don't feed them for a few days before you send them, Buck.... I guess 
Aww, that aint right  (insert Larry the Cable Guy mutterings after an off key joke here)


OK, Could be hard..... could be a foot race (finger race?)

What is the dog in THIS avatar?
Either breed name will do.


----------



## jeninga75

Cane Corso or a Presa Canario


----------



## pacanis

Just got back from dinner and am munching on carrots and ranch dip 

Good guess! Really close, Jen.


----------



## pacanis

oops..... Didn't see Presa the first time around   Not until I said you were close with the CC guess.  
Yep. She's a Presa.  All you would have had to do is look up my past posts when we were posting our pets 

You're up!


----------



## jeninga75

I'm a dog person.   I watch every dog show that comes on.  Gimme a few, didn't expect to check the thread out and get one.


----------



## jeninga75

Ok, what is this place and where is it?


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> I'm a dog person.


 
I guess so..... I now dub you gacanis


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> I guess so..... I now dub you gacanis


 
Woo!!!


----------



## phinz

That's Biltmore in Asheville, NC.


----------



## magic823

Certainly is the Biltmore. You beat me to it phinz.


----------



## expatgirl

Excuse me, it's my summer cottage.......hahaha just kidding....it certainly looks like the Biltmore!


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> Excuse me, it's my summer cottage.......hahaha just kidding....it certainly looks like the Biltmore!


 
How can it be your summer cottage and my guest house at the same time?  I recall taking that picture from the east window of conservatory #92


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, I knew our world traveler would get it.  I couldn't find anything good so I just threw it up there.  Been thinking of taking a road trip to Asheville sometime soon.


----------



## expatgirl

You're welome to visit my summer cottage at any time, jeninga75!--Pacanis's guest house is in the back far away with the other "hired help"  ---just kidding---I'm like you--- I'd love to visit that area


----------



## phinz

I live 2 hours from there. It was immediately obvious to me. Sorry. 

What is this place and where is it?


----------



## Barbara L

Red Roof Inn.   

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

LOL I was joking, of course, when I said Red Roof Inn. Then I did a search for Estate + red roof + stone + windows (the last because the windows were unusual). I found The Grove Park Inn Resort and Spa, which a review called "Red Roof Inn with Ritz Carlton Prices." LOL

Barbara


----------



## phinz

What is the place and *where* is it?


----------



## Buck

Grove Park Inn, Asheville, North Carolina.


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops!  I missed that part of the question.  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Buck said:


> Grove Park Inn, Asheville, North Carolina.



And Buck has it.


----------



## Buck

Buck will post an awesome picture later in the day.


----------



## Buck

Maintaining the theme...........


----------



## jeninga75

The Drake House, Washington's headquarters.


----------



## Buck

Nice try, but nope.


----------



## Maverick2272

Hey thats my house! I wish, LOL.

I asked the wife for help and all she could say was "well, those are black eyed susans in the front of the picture".


----------



## pacanis

Maverick2272 said:


> Hey thats my house!......


 
Your lawn needs watered.
And what's up with those window units?  You'd think a house like that would have central air 

Just keeping the thread going......
BTW, _Awesome_ picture, Buck   how 'bout tossing us architecturally challenged a bone?


----------



## Buck

Hint:  think blue and white.


----------



## Andy M.

It's the home of the president of Duke University.


----------



## Buck

Too far south, Andy.


----------



## pacanis

How about Joe Paterno's home? I can't locate any pics, but what the hey.....


----------



## Buck

Waaaaaaay wrong.


----------



## Buck

I guess it's time for a hint.

It overlooks the Potomac River.


----------



## jeninga75

Sorry Buck, even with that hint I can't find it.  Was someone born or lived here?


----------



## Buck

jen,  I have no idea.

Next hint:  think great German food.


----------



## Barbara L

The Bavarian Inn, in Shepherdstown, West Virginia.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

That's what it looks like to me.
Click on the link to Bavarian Inn of Frankenmuth and you get a whooole nuther kind of music


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> The Bavarian Inn, in Shepherdstown, West Virginia.
> 
> Barbara



WE HAVE A WINNER!   Buck and Katie E's honeymoon spot.


You're up Barb.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER! Buck and Katie E's honeymoon spot.


 
That would explain the window air-conditioners in just a select number of rooms


----------



## Andy M.

Buck said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER! Buck and Katie E's honeymoon spot.
> 
> 
> You're up Barb.


 

Buck, explain the blue and white clue for me.


----------



## Barbara L

This one could be difficult.  I need to go get some sewing done and won't be around for awhile, but that should give everyone time to mull this one over.

What and where?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Buck, explain the blue and white clue for me.


 
VA state flag? basically....


----------



## Buck

Andy M. said:


> Buck, explain the blue and white clue for me.



The Bavarian flag:


----------



## pacanis

That, too.....


----------



## pacanis

Barbara,
Is it the excavation site from Planet of the Apes.... where they find that human doll that can talk...... and Dr Zaius smashes it?
Probably not


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> VA state flag? basically....


The only problem with that is that it was West Virginia!  



pacanis said:


> Barbara,
> Is it the excavation site from Planet of the Apes.... where they find that human doll that can talk...... and Dr Zaius smashes it?
> Probably not


Nope, nothing to do with Planet of the Apes.  Good try though!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Virginia, West Virginia, same difference


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Virginia, West Virginia, same difference


LOL  Some Virginians and West Virginians might take exception to that!  They are both pretty to drive through though.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I have to get back to some serious sewing, so I will give one hint.  It's not in the western half of the United States.

Barbara

P.S.  It's not in the eastern half either.


----------



## Mama Gracie

It's on the tip of my tongue (maybe).

If it's in Colorado, I'll rush off to pinpoint it.


----------



## Barbara L

Not in Colorado!  

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Is it in New England?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, not New England.  Don't forget my last hint:


Barbara L said:


> Well, I have to get back to some serious sewing, so I will give one hint. It's not in the western half of the United States.
> 
> Barbara
> 
> P.S. It's not in the eastern half either.


----------



## kitchenelf

phinz said:


> I live 2 hours from there. It was immediately obvious to me. Sorry.
> 
> What is this place and where is it?



I live about 1 1/2 hours from there so I win.


----------



## pacanis

I took your hint to mean it's not in the US at all..... unless there's a third half I don't know about


----------



## YT2095

how about in South america? it`s still "America" but it`s not part of the US as you said


----------



## Barbara L

You understood the clue perfectly pacanis, it's not in the U.S. at all.  YT, it is not in any of the Americas.  It is on the other side of the world.  More in the vicinity of India.

I will be gone for awhile today (dear friend in the hospital about 80 miles from here--going to see her) but will check in here later.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

It looks like Sigiriya in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh Buck, you didn't even give me time to get out of town!  You got it!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Genius is its own reward.

I'll be back with a pic innaminnit.


----------



## Buck

What is this creature?


----------



## Andy M.

nutria..............


----------



## Buck

Not a nutria.


----------



## pacanis

Carpincho (Capibara)


----------



## jeninga75

I love capibaras!  I think they're so cool looking.  I wonder how 1 would be as a pet?


----------



## Buck

You got it pacanis.  You're up.


----------



## pacanis

Thank you sir.
Not to stay on the building "theme"  but I had this one waiting in the wings.
I don't need the location, but I would like the names of this building. Shouldn't be too tough. Probably everyone here has seen it


----------



## expatgirl

of course--it'a my winter abode---how pretty!


----------



## qmax

Timberline Lodge, Mt. Hood Oregon.  Exterior was used in the movie The Shining.


----------



## jeninga75

Oh, that's so cool.  I've never seen it outside of the movie.  It's very pretty.


----------



## pacanis

Good job, qmax. You only gave the one name, but I'll "Overlook" that 
I said it was one probably everyone has seen 

You're up, qmax!


----------



## pacanis

Oh, here ya go, Jen.
Kind of nifty info.... Overlook Hotel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## qmax




----------



## jeninga75

Uhhh... Flux Capacitor?


----------



## qmax

jeninga75 said:


> Uhhh... Flux Capacitor?



Uhhh...No.


----------



## amber

To me it looks like some sort of satellite, or perhaps a rocket of some sort.


----------



## VaporTrail

Does appear to be some sort of thruster engine or system.

Fuel and oxidizer tanks, piping, manuvering nozzles on the sides...


----------



## YT2095

well it`s certainly got maneuvering thrusters for post orbital insertion, I`m going to guess maybe it`s from an EVA unit?


----------



## qmax

Not EVA.


----------



## YT2095

Wot EVA!


----------



## elaine l

I hope it's not the satellite heading for Earth!


----------



## Buck

Is it a cutaway view of the Foton M3?


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Is it a cutaway view of the Foton M3?



Nope.  Not an imaging satellite either.


----------



## Buck

I think it's time for a hint.  How about tossing us a bone?


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> I think it's time for a hint.  How about tossing us a bone?




So it is a space vehicle of sorts.  Not big, less than 5 feet long.  I posted a diagram, as the only pictures I found of it showed the manufacturer's name, thus would be a give away.


----------



## pacanis

I'm still wondering what EVA meant......


----------



## qmax

pacanis said:


> I'm still wondering what EVA meant......



Extra Vehicular Activity.... space walks.


----------



## pacanis

Thank you....


----------



## Buck

Does it carry sensors, eg, to measure solar wind?


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Does it carry sensors, eg, to measure solar wind?



Carries sensors, but not for science.


----------



## Buck

qmax said:


> So it is a space vehicle of sorts.  Not big, less than 5 feet long.  I posted a diagram, as the only pictures I found of it showed the manufacturer's name, thus would be a give away.



What do you mean by "of sorts?"


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> What do you mean by "of sorts?"



I meant "of a type".  Don't read anything into that.

Another clue...it is not in space for long.

Oh, and a clarification on the sensor thing.  Only one sensor...IR.

But now I am giving it away.


----------



## miniman

Is it a missile?


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> Is it a missile?



Of sorts.


----------



## Buck

Missile defense exoatmospheric kill vehicle.


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Missile defense exoatmospheric kill vehicle.



That would be it.  Kinetic kill.  Effectively a smart brick.


----------



## Buck

Okay campers, we're gonna get slightly lower tech here.  What does this gizmo do?  (I've blotted out the name printed on it for obvious reasons).


----------



## expatgirl

Hold on---what is a"kinetic kill"-- and Buck, that looks similar to a "C"  clamp (old one, I might add) that's in my husband's collection........


----------



## qmax

expatgirl said:


> Hold on---what is a"kinetic kill"-- and Buck, that looks similar to a "C"  clamp (old one, I might add) that's in my husband's collection........



Destroys it's target with kinetic energy, i.e. it smashes into it.  Ergo "smart brick".


----------



## expatgirl

I'm sorry to still be off topic---what is this smart brick supposed to smash into?  And  Buck, am I anywhere close to the c-clamp---can't be as it looks too obvious?


----------



## Buck

expat, yes it kind of resembles a C clamp but that's not what it is.


----------



## qmax

expatgirl said:


> I'm sorry to still be off topic---what is this smart brick supposed to smash into?  And  Buck, am I anywhere close to the c-clamp---can't be as it looks too obvious?




Incoming ICBM's.  Missile defense system.

Boeing: Integrated Defense Systems - Missile Defense Systems - Ground-based Midcourse Defense System Home

Boeing: Multimedia - Image Gallery - Ground-based Midcourse Defense

The pic was the Raytheon kill vehicle.


----------



## miniman

Looks a bit like a hand lathe.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cracks nuts...cores apples...pits olives/dates/cherries


----------



## expatgirl

qmax said:


> Incoming ICBM's.  Missile defense system.
> 
> Boeing: Integrated Defense Systems - Missile Defense Systems - Ground-based Midcourse Defense System Home
> 
> Boeing: Multimedia - Image Gallery - Ground-based Midcourse Defense
> 
> The pic was the Raytheon kill vehicle.


Thanks, qmax!

Pickles, Buck,  I thought that I had a "grip" on the answer.


----------



## Buck

miniman is getting warm.

Uncle Bob's answer is the pits.

expat, get a grip on yourself!


----------



## pacanis

What I want to know is, does it pit the olive before or after it dates the cherry?


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> What I want to know is, does it pit the olive before or after it dates the cherry?



Sheesh, pacanis.  I thought you had some new toys to play with.


----------



## Buck

Let's not pit one member against another.


----------



## pacanis

Katie E said:


> Sheesh, pacanis. I thought you had some new toys to play with.


 
Uuh, nothing to measure or..... spatulate? at the moment


----------



## miniman

ist it used for knurling or threading a nut (metal kind)


----------



## Buck

Yes it threads something but ya gotta tell me what it threads.


----------



## phinz

It's used to thread spokes on a bicycle.


----------



## Buck

You got it, phinz.  You're up.


----------



## phinz

What is this? It's a little higher tech than Buck's, but not by much.


----------



## Barbara L

Is the fact that it is by a plant significant, or is it just there for atmosphere?

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Laser pointer?


----------



## YT2095

a Lighter, a mini salt/pepper grinder ?


----------



## phinz

It's for atmosphere, and the quarter is to show size. It lights nothing, grinds nothing and does not contain a LASER.


----------



## YT2095

it`s an Air freshener! or maybe and Ioniser?


----------



## pacanis

That's what I was thinking, YT. An ionizer that runs on a battery.  Guess we'll have to wait til Phinz gets to work to see if you're right.


----------



## phinz

It does nothing to the air that would make it smell better (or worse, if you hate ionizer stink like I do).


----------



## YT2095

phinz said:


> It does nothing to the air that would make it smell better (or worse, if you hate ionizer stink like I do).





phinz said:


> It's for atmosphere



HUH?


is it a mini air tank then?
or an air contamination detector?


----------



## sage™

plays ambient sounds?


----------



## YT2095

maybe a weather Sond?


----------



## miniman

I think it was the plant that was there for atmosphere (make the phot look pretty).


----------



## miniman

pencil sharpener?


----------



## pacanis

I remember a toy when I was a kid....
You had a little cylinder thing on the end of a piece of string and twirled it over your head. It made whistling and chirping sounds.
It it one of those?


----------



## GadgetGeek

*Hope I get it for valentines day*

The Hope diamond..
.


----------



## pacanis

GadgetGeek said:


> The Hope diamond..
> .


 
Couldn't be. I'm pretty sure my ex still has it.


----------



## Buck

A bird feeder for pygmy hummingbirds.


----------



## phinz

None of the above. You could whirl it over your head if you want to, but that's not its use, design or purpose. It doesn't play ambient noise. It doesn't detect weather. It doesn't sharpen pencils.

You *might* use it to help with the main purpose of this forum...


----------



## Barbara L

YT, I think his "atmosphere" response was probably an answer to my question about the plant (there for a reason or for atmosphere).

So it has something to do with cooking?  Do you put it in a pot of something to let something slowly disperse into a soup or something?  I don't know if anything like that actually exists, but it's all I could think of right now!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Is is put in a pot to "alert" you to a potential boil-over?  Perhaps making a rattling sound or such in the pan?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> YT, I think his "atmosphere" response was probably an answer to my question about the plant (there for a reason or for atmosphere)
> Barbara


 
Ackkk, are you kidding me? I just started searching through scuba stuff thinking that depth is measured in _atmospheric_ pressure (or something like that).

I've been sidetracked! 

Is it the world's smallest flute? 
Is it a dog whistle?


----------



## Barbara L

Katie, I'll bet that's it!  At least I've heard of those!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

a timer, like an egg timer?


----------



## phinz

It is a timer. You're up YT.


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> It is a timer. You're up YT.


 
Got a link? Looks like a nifty gadget to have


----------



## YT2095

Wow, ok, gimme a few mins, I`ll try find something ;D

here we go, what`s This? :


----------



## miniman

A periscope?


----------



## GadgetGeek

*Fishfinder*

depth gauge/fish finder?
.


----------



## YT2095

Nope, non of those.  

(I`ll bet Buck guesses it almost instantly though).


----------



## pacanis

Is it a small viewing screen, with a protective cover?


----------



## VaporTrail

Looks like a pocket magnifier.


----------



## YT2095

it Is for viewing but not a "screen" and there`s no protective cover. it Does magnify.


----------



## GadgetGeek

*I would say....*



YT2095 said:


> it Is for viewing but not a "screen" and there`s no protective cover. it Does magnify.



Anal probe, but this is a family/food forum....   

.


----------



## sage™

microscope?


----------



## qmax

Slide viewer?


----------



## phinz

I agree with qmax.


----------



## Barbara L

It reminds me of something we used to have (can't remember the name though)--you set it on top of something you want to see magnified and then see it in the screen.  We loved looking at grains of salt and sugar, etc. with it.  Kind of like a microscope, but it is placed over the thing.  I think ours were called light scopes.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Barbara - I think you are thinking of an epidiascope. I remember a large one when I was a child that they used to project pages from a book.


----------



## Barbara L

No, the things we had were called light scopes, I'm 99% sure. What we had were small, about 6" tall. It was like 2 cylinders connected with kind of a hinge at the bottom. You looked through one of them, and when you pulled the other one away from it the light came on. I think that side was also where the batteries were. These didn't project anything, you just looked down through them.  They didn't have a screen like the picture we are trying to guess has.  It just reminded me of it  That said, when I looked light scope up, what I found were more like telescopes, but evidently the manufacturer of what we had chose to call them that. 

Barbara


----------



## Buck

qmax has it.  Looks like one made by Kalart.

Thanks for the vote of confidence, YT.


----------



## pacanis

I was searching more for that timer today than I was YT's thingy.
Sure wish I knew where I could find one.......


----------



## GadgetGeek

*so... ?*



pacanis said:


> I was searching more for that timer today than I was YT's thingy.
> Sure wish I knew where I could find one.......




who's turn is it?

.


----------



## Katie H

We have to wait for YT to render his verdict.


----------



## sage™

who ever guesses it right gets to post the next picture


----------



## YT2095

Yup, it`s a Slide Viewer 

you`re up QMax


----------



## qmax

What and where is this?

(I put this up once before and the mods took it down, I had to show them legal language that said Google Earth images are ok to use in this manner.  Only stipulation is you retain the copyright on the image.)


----------



## pacanis

qmax said:


> (I put this up once before and the mods took it down, I had to show them legal language that said Google Earth images are ok to use in this manner. Only stipulation is you retain the copyright on the image.)


 

Huh. I find that more interesting than the picture 

I thought anything on the internet was fair game. Otherwise you could not copy and save it, like some websites have a "lock" on their pics and text. This gets bantered around on other forums, too.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> ...I thought anything on the internet was fair game. Otherwise you could not copy and save it, like some websites have a "lock" on their pics and text. This gets bantered around on other forums, too.


For a long time it was kind of that way--there were no protections for writers/photographers online. I know that you used to have to go through a lot of red tape to get a copyright, but I learned (from a couple writing groups I belonged to) that now, what you write online is considered copyrighted. That is a big deal for people in online writing groups because if you post a story or part of one, without that protection someone else could take your story and publish it as their own. 

You can still copy and save things, but that still doesn't make it any more legal than copying and using pages from a book. Both happen all the time. The Internet is great, but it is such a hard thing to regulate. Well, I've probably made it as clear as mud! You can tell I'm not a copyright lawyer! I do know there are some really weird rules about what you can copy and use. For instance, to tape a show from the TV and show it to a class is okay, but technically you are only allowed to show it a certain number of times and then you are supposed to delete it. It's all crazy.  And did you know that it is illegal to show a Disney movie to a class?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Okay qmax, we need a hint.


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Okay qmax, we need a hint.



It's old.  It's not in the US.  Within a mile or so are a bunch of historic & fascinating places.


----------



## Buck

Is it in Italy?


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Is it in Italy?



It is not in Italy.


----------



## expatgirl

Egypt?............


----------



## qmax

expatgirl said:


> Egypt?............



 Nope.  That general part of the world though.


----------



## obiwan9962

hagia sofia, istanbul?


----------



## phinz

The Blue Mosque in Istanbul?


----------



## phinz

The more I look at it, the more I do not think it's the Blue Mosque. Not a big enough courtyard.


----------



## phinz

obiwan9962 said:


> hagia sofia, istanbul?



Actually, I think it's Aya Sofia. Close enough. And you're right. It's across the street from the Blue Mosque.


----------



## expatgirl

Stupid me---I was just there 6 months ago---a fabulous place to visit...congratulations!!!


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> hagia sofia, istanbul?



You got it.  Magnificent place.  For a thousand years it was the largest structure in Europe.  Across the square from the Sultan Ahmed Mosque (Blue Mosque), the Basilica Cisterni, around the corner from Topkapi Palace, and a click away from the Grand Bazaar.   Istanbul is fabulous.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Actually, I think it's Aya Sofia. Close enough. And you're right. It's across the street from the Blue Mosque.



It is Hagia Sophia.  But it sounds like Aya in Turkish.


----------



## obiwan9962

yea for me
lol
now what to taunt you folks with?


----------



## obiwan9962

what am i?
good luck


----------



## expatgirl

Well,  obiwan9962, I don't want you to think that your picture is being ignored--I was interested enough to actually try and draw it and ask one of my good Japanese friends and she told me what she thought it was but wasn't sure.  But I don't want to guess  right now because if she was right my DH is out of town and I will hold up this thread trying to post a picture.   Can I private message you and tell you what she said?


----------



## obiwan9962

expatgirl said:


> Well,  obiwan9962, I don't want you to think that your picture is being ignored--I was interested enough to actually try and draw it and ask one of my good Japanese friends and she told me what she thought it was but wasn't sure.  But I don't want to guess  right now because if she was right my DH is out of town and I will hold up this thread trying to post a picture.   Can I private message you and tell you what she said?


of course
by all means


----------



## LT72884

qmax said:


>



This is the Redeemer off of Unreal Tournament. Its basically a portable missile launcher that you run around with and can get monster kills with. Its alot of fun to use because it has a camera on it and you can fly the missile around tell you see your friends on the other team and then you blow em all up.


----------



## qmax

LT72884 said:


> This is the Redeemer off of Unreal Tournament. Its basically a portable missile launcher that you run around with and can get monster kills with. Its alot of fun to use because it has a camera on it and you can fly the missile around tell you see your friends on the other team and then you blow em all up.



Fascinating.


----------



## pacanis

qmax said:


> Fascinating.


 

I read that message from my email. I'm thinking.... how in heck did she guess that, from two Asian looking figures with serpent bodies ...... What kind of game is this???
Then after I checked back in I saw LT has been replying to the earlier pic 
Funny.


----------



## expatgirl

Yep, unless the two were taking a space ride to Asia......come on guys, you can guess what obiwan's photo is..........


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> Yep, unless the two were taking a space ride to Asia......come on guys, you can guess what obiwan's photo is..........


 
Come on girl.... you can answer without checking with your husband first....


----------



## qmax

Fu Xi, ancient god/ruler from Chinese mythology.


----------



## obiwan9962

qmax said:


> Fu Xi, ancient ruler from Chinese mythology.


half correct


----------



## obiwan9962

pacanis said:


> Come on girl.... you can answer without checking with your husband first....


her guess is correct just she does not know how to upload a pic for the next consideration


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> half correct



Sorry, Nuwa & Fu Xi.


----------



## obiwan9962

qmax said:


> Sorry, Nuwa & Fu Xi.


now you are correct
like most things in chinese mythology and also most chinese-based japanese mythology there is always a male and female aspect

good job
expat got it correct too but the japanese version

gmax ...as they say in safeco field, batter up!


----------



## pacanis

Pretty cool. Mythology didn't even occur to me. I was looking for Chinese fertility symbols..... something about the intertwined serpent tails


----------



## obiwan9962

pacanis said:


> Pretty cool. Mythology didn't even occur to me. I was looking for Chinese fertility symbols..... something about the intertwined serpent tails


while they look like serpent tails they are actually representation of the river yangtze


----------



## expatgirl

that's really interesting  about the river Yangtze  'cause I thought they were serpent tails, too.  way to go Qmax!!


----------



## qmax




----------



## miniman

a trivet...............


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> a trivet...............



Not even close.


----------



## pacanis

Well it looks like it would make a fine trivet to me.....


----------



## qmax

pacanis said:


> Well it looks like it would make a fine trivet to me.....



I suppose you could use it as one.  But that isn't it's intended purpose.


----------



## obiwan9962

qmax said:


>


a weapon used in kung fu 
hmm a southern style i would think
possibly hung gar
there would be two of them


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> a weapon used in kung fu
> hmm a southern style i would think
> possibly hung gar
> there would be two of them



Close, but no cheroot.


----------



## TATTRAT

some sort of medieval weapon?


----------



## Buck

Does it have any connection to horses?


----------



## obiwan9962

k....
used on boats to secure ropes and lines


----------



## Uncle Bob

4 point throwing "star"


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> k....
> used on boats to secure ropes and lines



Now you're getting colder.

Man, you were so close before.  A nuance off.


----------



## obiwan9962

qmax said:


> Now you're getting colder.
> 
> Man, you were so close before.  A nuance off.


used by ninjas for climbing


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> used by ninjas for climbing



Nope.


----------



## TATTRAT

is it a double pasak or something like that?


----------



## obiwan9962

weights used to strengthen the arms used by martial artists?


----------



## pacanis

Ninja bling?


----------



## qmax

You guys are going the wrong way!  It is a weapon.


----------



## obiwan9962

part of a kungfu spear/halberd


----------



## qmax

obiwan9962 said:


> part of a kungfu spear/halberd



Nope.


----------



## sage™

pacanis said:


> Ninja bling?


 
I really LOLed at that..good one !! 

Cast iron knuckles??


----------



## expatgirl

do they come purse size like my spray mace--looks like something I might want to have--ha!  I'd be intimidated by it!


----------



## DrThunder88

Some sort of caltrop?


----------



## pacanis

Is it: Zi Wu Yuan Yang Yue 
or, the Meridian Axe, usually used in pairs.....


----------



## qmax

pacanis said:


> Is it: Zi Wu Yuan Yang Yue
> or, the Meridian Axe, usually used in pairs.....




Indeed it is.  Also known as deerhorn knives.


----------



## pacanis

They don't _quite_ look the same, but the description fit.
Tomorrow something *really common* cometh.......


----------



## expatgirl

Woof, woof, Pacanis.  Way to go---I still would like to know how they're used and how big they are and would one fit in my purse? Haha


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> They don't _quite_ look the same, but the description fit.
> Tomorrow something *really common* cometh.......




We waiteth with baited breatheth.....


----------



## pacanis

OK. I got the pic taken and on my computer.
This is so ridiculously common I'm sure it will be a race to see who has the fastest fingers and internet connection.
I'll be back _around_ 9 AM EST to get that pic up.


----------



## pacanis

OK, 
What's this little doohicky?


----------



## Buck

A wire retainer from inside an electrical plug.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. More common than that, but it _is_ a part of somerthing.


----------



## Buck

Part of a drawer slide.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. More visible in its use than that.


----------



## Buck

Is it used in some sort of slide mechanism?


----------



## pacanis

It most certainly is.


----------



## Buck

Is it part of a mandoline?


----------



## pacanis

_Listen to the mandoline rain...._ oops, that mandolin is spelled differently isn't it? 
Nope. I would have to say that more people have come into contact with this than a mandoline, or a mandolin for that matter


----------



## expatgirl

how about a ziploc baggie slider lock?


----------



## pacanis

Why expatgirl..... Way to go!
I saw one laying on the floor one day. Had to ask someone what it was. Tucked it away in case I ever needed an oddball pic that I didn't hunt up on the internet, one day.

you're up! and here it is as most people see it.


----------



## expatgirl

Woof!Woof! Thanks, Pacanis---I guessed at this one because my hubby is home---but I've already taken a picture of what I want to post--will probably be guessed in 3 sec. but if you all will be patient---thank goodness it's going to be beddy bye for most of you soon and morning for me you should not  be kept long in waiting when you wake up.  I don't know--- I was laying in bed with my hubby and I suddenly jumped up and he said "what's wrong---I said Nothing I think that I've guessed the DC photo and I've got to post --yeah he thinks I'm nuts but he loves me anyway--I guess this would be called a "DC addiction"  hahaha--anyway I wasn't about to pull one of them off of the bags I had as you can't get them here--I might have in Texas but not here.......so hopefully by the time you guys wake up tomorrow with a cup of coffee and turn your computers on I will hopefully have posted something--I love this thread!!


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry this is a bit blurry but what is this critter and what is it used for?

">


----------



## expatgirl

If anyone can tell me how to make this photo larger please let me know.  The picture comes from a 35mm camera--we used photo shop and this is the largest my husband knew of how to make it.  Please help if anyone can.  Sorry it's so small but you still might be able to guess anyway.


----------



## cara

hi expat,

try to do it as an attachment... I think, it's just the preview picture from image shack, i have the same problem with flickr...

edit: delete the german ;o)


----------



## Barbara L

It's hard to see from the small picture, but it kind of looks like a hedgehog boot (mud) scraper.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L, right animal but not a boot scraper--that's what I was most worried about that noone would be even able to tell what the animal is---let's just say that this thing comes apart in layers

Thanks, Cara, but my husband said that he tried that---it's a full-sized photo from our camera---I apogize


----------



## pacanis

I clicked on it thinking it would enlarge and the DC forum's index page opened up in another window 

Is it a stationary fish scaler where you move the fish back and forth on the teeth?


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry, Pacanis, it isn't


----------



## Uncle Bob

A type of hedgehog used to control insects in a garden etc.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it grip something, like an umbrella or broom handles?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

How about a hedgehog hors d' oeuvre server?


----------



## miniman

A flower holder.

BTW to make it bigger I right clicked and saved it into my pictures & then I opened the picture and could zoom in to get a bigger view.


----------



## expatgirl

Buck you're getting closer--I guess  each piece could serve hors de oevres  if they had never been used for their real purpose and you definitely wouldn't want to serve hors de oerves after the real purpose.


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry I forgot to respond to your answer, Barbara and Miniman, but no it's not any of those things.  But glad to know, Miniman that there is a way to zoom it and make it larger.


----------



## Buck

Is it a boot scraper???


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry Uncle Bob, I don't know how I missed your answer of a hedgehog control in the garden but no it isn't.


----------



## Buck

expat, just wanted to make sure you saw my latest guess.  tnx, Buck


----------



## Uncle Bob

expatgirl said:


> Sorry Uncle Bob, I don't know how I missed your answer of a hedgehog control in the garden but no it isn't.


 
Probably would have been better if ya hada missed it


----------



## expatgirl

Buck if you mean do the individual stackable pieces scrape boots no, but they do have another purpose that's considered "dirty and filthy" by some people.


----------



## Buck

Is it made of metal?  Ceramic?  Does what it's made of matter?


----------



## pacanis

An hors d' oeuvre server is close, but it serves a dirty and filthy use by some people... 
this is getting good!


----------



## expatgirl

Hi, Pacanis------more clarification..........the hedgehog is made up of stackable pieces that have a primary job that is considered by many people to handle a dirty filthy function but it's not boot wiping.  However if you've never used it for that dirty, filthy  function that they were designed for you could put nuts in them, etc.  and they would look cute as each piece is a progressively smaller version of a hedgehog---now  have I confused people even more????


----------



## Buck

Are the spikes used to impale something?


----------



## pacanis

OK. I thought you had meant Buck was zeroing in on it when he guessed a food server.


----------



## expatgirl

Pacanis go back and read my post I never said it was a food server I said that it could be if you didn't ever get it dirty.  It's like putting fresh flowers in an antique pitcher--the pitcher was designed for milk not flowers but you could use it as a vase which I do at home.  YOu could put pocket change or marbles or BB's in these if you wanted to, but he mentioned hors de oerves so I said that he was close....they are containers for something.  But the primary purpose is for something else that a lot of people consider dirty and filthy. By saying  Buck was close it was the fact that they were containers of some sort---I'm sorry if I steered you the wrong way with that answer.  I can see where that might be confusing and I apologize. 



As for Buck's guess does it impale anything---no---but the spaces between can hold something which helps with its primary purpose


----------



## pacanis

No biggie. I was easily confused by that time and being too literal


----------



## pacanis

Is it stackable ashtrays?


----------



## expatgirl

You got it Toyota, Pacanis!  Way to go!!  They are the neatest thing that I've ever seen---each one is a stackable ashtray inside the other and that's what I meant that if you never used it for cigarettes you could easily put nuts in them....glad that you understood


----------



## pacanis

Cool. I just had to rearrange my thinking a bit and stare at the picture for five hours 

Hmmm, now... what to post, what to post.....


----------



## pacanis

How about an easy one to get everyone in a cold climate thinking of Spring 

I want the manufacturer.
I want the exact model (#s or letters) or the specific name it is called.
It's close enough to stock to come up with those.

I want it to be Spring


----------



## Buck

Harley V-rod.

It's not spring.


----------



## pacanis

Close..... you're in the right family


----------



## Buck

VRSCDX Night Rod Special


----------



## pacanis

ding, ding, ding!

Fire away, Buck!

And Spring's right around the corner. In spite of these single digit temps!


----------



## Buck

I have three of those in my garage.

I have "people."

(Actually all credit is due my son Aaron who lives in Georgia.  I don't know a motorcycle from a kiddie car, but he's an aficionado.  I emailed him the photo and he was back with an answer within ten minutes.  THANKS AARON!!!!!)


----------



## Jeekinz

pacanis, you ride?


----------



## pacanis

Whatever it takes Buck . When Phinz posted that Primavera painting it's not like I knew where to start looking for it, but in walked a customer who owns an art shop in town and she got me pointed to the right time period anyway..... Besides, I wouldn't have any place for a painting like that. Not with my Dogs Playing Poker and velvet Elvis poster 

I ride when I can Jeekinz, but lately it's been my four wheeler


----------



## Katie H

Buck said:


> I have three of those in my garage.



Scuse amundo, Bucky-Poo?  You have three?  In the garage?  What garage?  We don't got no stinkin' garage!


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> I wouldn't have any place for a painting like that. Not with my Dogs Playing Poker and velvet Elvis poster



What?  You don't have a copy of "The Scream" on velvet?


----------



## Buck

Okay.  Let's continue with the Manufacturer and model number theme:


----------



## pacanis

Canon EOS Rebel?


----------



## expatgirl

Well, I know that it's not a "Kodak Swinger"--remember those---wow-Buck that looks old


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Scuse amundo, Bucky-Poo?  You have three?  In the garage?  What garage?  We don't got no stinkin' garage!


  Too  funny, Katie E.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> Canon EOS Rebel?



Nope nope.


----------



## Buck

expatgirl said:


> Well, I know that it's not a "Kodak Swinger"--remember those---wow-Buck that looks old



This  camera is so old it was invented before there was light.


----------



## expatgirl

hahahahaha-- ---Genesis Book I model?


----------



## phinz

The lens makes it look like an ancient Leica M or a Zorki of some sort.


----------



## GadgetGeek

phinz said:


> The lens makes it look like an ancient Leica M or a Zorki of some sort.



It had automatic film advance...   but it took two strapping bucks to shovel the coal into the "film advance" sidecar....


----------



## Buck

It is a Leica but not "M".  Continue your quest.  You are very close...


----------



## phinz

It's a Leica 0-series. It, or one like it, just sold for almost 300,000 Euros.


----------



## Buck

Good job phinz!

And how many O series Leicas do you need?

(I have three in my garage).

You're up.


----------



## phinz

What kind of dog is this?


----------



## pacanis

Looks like a Swedish Vallhund


----------



## Andy M.

Welch Corgi


----------



## Buck

I think pacanis has it.


----------



## pacanis

I was just waitin' on phinz.
I did some more looking and found the pic he used. Just Google swedish vallhund and it's right there.  I thought maybe it was his dog.

Hope he made it to work OK.....


----------



## expatgirl

Way to go, Pacanis!  You must be really fast with that Google  button!   I couldn't function without G.


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> Way to go, Pacanis! You must be really fast with that Google button!  I couldn't function without G.


 
I own stock. Use it all you want 
I just saw this breed a few weeks ago (or maybe it was last year) when researching Norbotten Spitzes, so it was just a matter of trying to track down the website I saw them on.

I don't know what happened to phinz, but I have a pic in waiting if it's OK with all y'all.... if you want to do a check and give the word....


----------



## Buck

I'm tempted to suggest you go ahead and post but I think good manners requires that we wait for phinz.


----------



## pacanis

That's why I was waiting and wanted your opinions.
This game requires more ettiquette than handling your busboy


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> That's why I was waiting and wanted your opinions.
> This game requires more ettiquette than handling your busboy


Just don't stack us up and leave silverware on us!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Just don't stack us up and leave silverware on us!
> 
> Barbara


 
lol, yeah,
Hey Phinz, our dishes are on the edge of the table and the silverware is at 5 o'clock!


----------



## Buck

Hey phinz,

WAKE UP!!!!!!


----------



## phinz

pacanis said:


> Looks like a Swedish Vallhund



Correct.

What's a "Welch" Corgi?


----------



## pacanis

OK......
Here's a couple pics of another canid.
I'll be offline for like a month, but I'll try to check back before Spring 

What breed is this poochie?


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and Welch Corgis like jellies and juices


----------



## Andy M.

HAHAHAHA!  So I'm spelling challanged.  It's not easy living with this affliktion.


----------



## pacanis

Hey. Anyone that can spell Massachusetts without looking gets a few freebies as far as I'm concerned, whether you live there or not


----------



## phinz

Looks a lot like a Basenji, but I bet that's too easy.


----------



## pacanis

Yes and yes, phinz. 
Looks like, too easy, so no, that's not it.


----------



## Buck

Canaan Dog??????


----------



## pacanis

That's the kind of dog John Jr had.....
No, but my dog and the Canaan are very often found doing the same searches, but they are not related.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I thought of a Canaan Dog too--guess I should look at all the posts before going off to check!  LOL

Hey pacanis, did you watch Westminster?  I always thought dog shows looked stupid--and then I got hooked on that one!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

No Barbara, I didn't give it too much notice this year. A couple people I knew sent me stuff on who was in the show and which breeder I knew of had what dog, but I really didn't care aside from knowing someone who had judged Uno before and given him a BIS.
I might have to get into that mentality though, since Pierce's breeder still wants to show him (my pup).
Show dogs aren't high on my list as "real" dogs. Not unless they are dual champions and can actually still do what they were originally bred to do.

Besides, aren't Canaans black and white?  I'm gonna have to look that one up!


----------



## pacanis

Son of a gun 
I've only seen them in b&w


----------



## pacanis

Son of a gun.
I just got Buck's email notification on his guess.....
Right after your Barbara!  You really gotta stay on the board to keep up I guess.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Show dogs aren't high on my list as "real" dogs. Not unless they are dual champions and can actually still do what they were originally bred to do.


That's actually one of the things I do like about Westminster.  I'm sure some of the dogs are just kept to show, but they point out the lives that some of them lead (romping with the kids, drinking out of the toilet, lol, etc.).  One of the dogs had had part of his ear ripped off when he was herding goats and his owner sewed it back on himself.  That dog isn't herding goats anymore, but some of the dogs do still work some.  The St. Bernard that won his class is the one that is in the new movie "Snow Buddies."  The other thing I like about the show is that they tell why different breeds might be good or bad for people to own (such as some not being good with kids, or the ones that need more attention, etc.).  Ok, I'm back to looking for what those dogs are.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Is it an Australian Dingo?


----------



## Buck

How about Belgian Shepherd Malinois?

Or Carolina Dog (American Dingo)?

Or perhaps just a plain Dingo?


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> How about Belgian Shepherd Malinois?
> 
> Or Carolina Dog (American Dingo)?
> 
> Or perhaps just a plain Dingo?


 
ding, ding, ding, dingo...... I thought I was going to have to play the game myself 

It's a Carolina dog, or American Dingo or Native American Dog... supposedly the oldest dog in the USA, currently still living wild in the south east.  Featured in many Native American paintings.
Known as a primitive dog like the Canaan (and others).

Pretty _wild_ huh? (groan)

You're up, Buck!


----------



## Buck

If that's the oldest dog in the USA, how old is that in dog years?


----------



## Buck

And now for something completely different:

What mountain is this and what's special about it?


----------



## Andy M.

Mt. St. Helens.  It used to have a top on it.


----------



## Buck

Nice try but nope.


----------



## pacanis

Mount Idiom.
It used to be a molehill.


----------



## Buck

You should have seen the size of that mole!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mount McKinley....HIghest point in North America.........


----------



## Buck

Keep guessing.


----------



## Barbara L

Black Mountain, highest mountain in Kentucky?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Nope, not in Kentucky.  Try  again.


----------



## Buck

Okay, it seems a clue might be in order here.

It's in the eastern half of the US.


----------



## ~emz~

The back of Mount Rushmore?


----------



## Buck

Nope.  Farther east.


----------



## Barbara L

I know it isn't around here.  When I lived in California and I looked out the back door, I saw mountains.  When I look anywhere around here I see trees, trees, trees!  I have never seen so many trees.  I miss my mountains.  Anyway, I guess I'd better get back to looking on the Internet for this one!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Okay people!

It's getting lonely here sitting on the mountaintop waiting for visitors.

Want another hint?

How about a "pretty please?"


----------



## pacanis

No, don't do it.  Someone not geographically challenged will come up with it for sure...... or was "pretty please" the hint 

Lets see, what do we know.....
We see pine trees. So, OK, we see pine trees.
We see a picnic table painted that state park color of brown (at least it looks that way to me).
We know it is in the Eastern part of the United States..... further east than South Dakota I believe you let on 

Well, that's all I know.
Just for a guess, is it Blueberry Hill?  I'm being serious. That was a serious non-Googled guess


----------



## Barbara L

I have to give most of my time today to something else, but I am determined to try to figure this one out as soon as I can (if someone else doesn't beat me to it). One last guess before getting back to work--Is it Mount Washington, in New Hampshire, "home of the world's worst weather?"

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara, you beat me to it.


----------



## Barbara L

I can't win for losing!  I noticed my keyboard had caused me to drop a letter from a word in my last post, so I edited it.  Now I see that in my "reason for editing," it did it again!  I hate that!!!

I don't know if Mount Washington is right, but it is actually one of the first things I thought of when the picture was posted--I just kept forgetting to look it up!  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

pacanis, you will not find your thrill here.

Barbara, Andy,

Go farther north.  Follow the trail.


----------



## DrThunder88

Clever clue!  Still I only figured it out with a little wikicheatia.


----------



## Barbara L

Mount Katahdin, the "northern terminus of the Appalachian Trail?"

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Congratulations Barb!

You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, kind of a hard one--What is this facility, and what (exactly) are these little guys?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

It's a puppy nursery and those are Cairn Terriers.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, are you so.... Not close at all!   

Barbara


----------



## Chef Jolly

They look like Hienas? I can NOT spell... Hi-En-as.. You know running around laughing hienas.


----------



## Chef Jolly

How do I change assistant cook to executive chef... ?  If those are Hyenas.. I looked up how to spell it


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, not hyenas.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Chef Jolly said:


> How do I change assistant cook to executive chef... ? If those are Hyenas.. I looked up how to spell it


Your title is dependant on how many posts you have made.  All beginning posters are "assistant cooks."

Barbara


----------



## Chef Jolly

Wow, I did not think some one would wrap up Hyenas like that.. But now that I look at them they look like Bats.. vampire bats.  ?


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Jolly said:


> How do I change assistant cook to executive chef... ?...


 

That title is a function of how many posts you have made.  As you post more, the title will change.


----------



## Barbara L

Chef Jolly said:


> Wow, I did not think some one would wrap up Hyenas like that.. But now that I look at them they look like Bats.. vampire bats. ?


Not vampires, but yes they are a type of bat.  

Barbara


----------



## Chef Jolly

Kewl info on the assistant cook position, I guess just like in real life , so newbees should start out as dishwasher, like in the real world... 
ok back to the bats..  Those are some big bats.  In my Slow Food book they showed people eating Bats on a stick. I am so very courious about these bats.


----------



## Buck

Baby Fruit Bats?


----------



## Chef Jolly

We had to try to import Bees to our greenhouse in Jamaica and the Jamaica Gov't said we would be taking away jobs from the Jamaican Bees !! whatever third-world !!
I think someone is taking very good care of those Bats because they want then to spread seeds or help in Agriculture somehow


----------



## Buck

Baby Fruit Bats at a rescue center in Queensland.

Google Image Result for http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/11_03/049bats_800x550.jpg


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Baby Fruit Bats?


Close enough on what (baby Flying Foxes, which are a species of fruit bat).  BTW, I LOVE bats!  They are very misunderstood by a lot of people.  Now, why are they all bundled up and being given little bottles and pacifiers?  And if you can figure out the actual place they are at (which is in Australia)...  Well, you are probably spying on me and going through my stuff!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Baby Fruit Bats at a rescue center in Queensland.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/11_03/049bats_800x550.jpg


I knew it!  You ARE spying on me!  My article doesn't mention Queensland, but that is probably it (I don't know quite as much about Australia's geography as I do ours).  This is a flying fox rescue and rehabilitation center on Australia's Gold Coast.  They wrap the babies up to make them feel secure, since they are normally tucked under their moms' wings.  Aren't they cute?!!

You're up again Buck!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Spying on you is actually a lot of fun.

By the way, would you care to explain all those "empties" in the back room?


----------



## Barbara L

I knew I forgot to throw those diet rootbeer bottles away!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

This one should be pretty straightforward.  Who made these photographs, and why are they significant?


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> I knew I forgot to throw those diet rootbeer bottles away!
> 
> Barbara




Diet root beer my foot!


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Diet root beer my foot!


Seriously!  And Diet Coke, Diet Dr. Pepper, Sprite Zero, and good old water.  There is a bottle of Fuzzy Navel waiting in the refrigerator though.  

I have seen that picture before.  I think it was in my college art book.  Something to do with illustrating the horse's movement, I think.

Barbara


----------



## Chef Jolly

They used to Argue over if a horse ever had all 4 off the ground at once.  
The answer was YES


----------



## qmax

Eadweard (weird!) Muybridge series of photos showing that at gallop all a horses hooves oar off the ground.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, a whole game has passed me by 
To tell the truth, I couldn't tell if those were bats or Chihuahuas that pic was so small.... way to go, Buck.


----------



## Chef Jolly

HEY !!! I said Bats !!!


----------



## Buck

qmax takes the prize!!  

Good job.

You're up.


----------



## qmax

What and where are these?


----------



## TATTRAT

Water pipes, hoover dam?


----------



## pacanis

TATTRAT said:


> Water pipes, hoover dam?


 
Looks more like Boulder Dam to me


----------



## qmax

TATTRAT said:


> Water pipes, hoover dam?



They are water pipes, but they perform a particular function.  Not Hoover Dam.


----------



## TATTRAT

feeding a hydro electric turbine/generator?


----------



## qmax

TATTRAT said:


> feeding a hydro electric turbine/generator?



Nope.


----------



## Buck

How about an irrigation project??


----------



## pacanis

That what I was Googling, but I can find anything that uses that large a diameter pipe. They look about 8 ft in diameter.  I'm thinking it's some kind of runoff/overflow system the way they are staggered in length.


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> How about an irrigation project??



Part of one.


----------



## DrThunder88

I know a warp zone when I see one!


----------



## qmax

DrThunder88 said:


> I know a warp zone when I see one!



Hey, I forgot about that place!


----------



## VaporTrail

Well, pipes that large are definately on the supply end of an irrigation project. 

Googled it out:

Columbia Basin Irrigation Project, Washington. Specifically supply pipes at the Grand Coulee pumping plant. 
http://users.owt.com/chubbard/gcdam/highres/feeder04.jpg
Columbia Basin Irrigation Project


----------



## qmax

VaporTrail said:


> Well, pipes that large are definately on the supply end of an irrigation project.
> 
> Googled it out:
> 
> Columbia Basin Irrigation Project, Washington. Specifically supply pipes at the Grand Coulee pumping plant.
> http://users.owt.com/chubbard/gcdam/highres/feeder04.jpg
> Columbia Basin Irrigation Project



Very good.  They are siphon pipes on the mountainside above Grand Coulee dam.  Sucks water out of the lake behind the dam and fills the Grand Coulee.

You're up.


----------



## Buck

Progress report for pacanis, Barb L and all others addicted to this thread:

I PM'd VaporTrail.  Hope we get a pic soon.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Buck.
I've been reduced to sweating in my bed and eating chocolate bars.....


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Thanks Buck.
> I've been reduced to sweating in my bed and eating chocolate bars.....


You just had to leave us with that visual, didn't you?!

Waiting is too hard on me. I'm going shopping! 

BTW Buck, There are two of us--Barb L and me (Barbara L). Thank goodness she is a nice person, and for her that I am a nice person (Be quiet--I AM!) because we could cause each other a lot of problems!!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> You just had to leave us with that visual, didn't you?!
> 
> Waiting is too hard on me. I'm going shopping!
> 
> BTW Buck, There are two of us--Barb L and me (Barbara L). Thank goodness she is a nice person, and for her that I am a nice person (Be quiet--I AM!) because we could cause each other a lot of problems!!
> 
> Barbara



My most humble apologies for creating the possibility of confusion.  I"m glad you're a nice person.  The world needs more nice persons.  (Katie E. and I are nice persons too).  Aren't we?

Thanks.  (That was nice.)


----------



## Barbara L

Of course you're both nice!  Anyone who loves kitties is nice!  And dogs and chickens of course (can't leave Fred out!)!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Oh boy, I feel a kumbuya moment coming upon us 

Better get that picture up Vapor


----------



## Buck

Okay, this has become intolerable!

We MUST get a photograph up or my head will explode.

SOMEBODY please post.

If you don't, I will.

I'm SERIOUS here!

I have a loaded mouse and I'll USE IT!!!!!

Don't doubt me


----------



## Katie H

I'm lovin' the kumbuya moment, but I'm reaching for my hip boots.  I think I'm going to need them if a picture isn't posted soon.


----------



## Barbara L

I know what you mean Buck.  I've got an itchy left-click finger myself!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Katie

I think Buck needs his medicine. Seriously, I assume there is no reply form Vapourtrail. Maybe we should draw straws to see who goes next!


----------



## pacanis

Maybe VT has gone the way of Jeff G????
But I thought VT had played before and would know it was his turn to post if correct, which he obviously was with the links.....
Hope nothing has happened to him.


----------



## Barbara L

Has anyone PM'd him?  I noticed that was his last post before that one was 19 days before.  He may be busy and doesn't check in often.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Buck sent him a PM yesterday afternoon.  Don't know if he's gotten a reply, though.


----------



## Buck

I sent a PM yesterday but haven't heard back.

And, my meds are just FINE, thank you.


----------



## VaporTrail

Sorry about the long wait. Been having problems with the wiring in my house the last few days and between that, work, and such I forgot I had to post a photo.

Anyway, new photo:


----------



## YT2095

it Looks like an Illustration of a Turbine of some sort?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a deodorizer that plugs into a cigarette lighter?


----------



## VaporTrail

Nope, not an illustration of a turbine (it's a photo, the item's actually those colors), not a deodorizer of any kind.


----------



## YT2095

complete with the little xxxxxxxxx`s and -------`s making up the shades?


----------



## VaporTrail

Are we looking at the same pic?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3473&d=1203921260


----------



## YT2095

yup, that`s the one! now take a Closer Look at it 

it looks like Newsprint or something a printer from the mid 1980`s would produce.


----------



## VaporTrail

AHhhh... I see the problem. 

.gif artifact... Let me see if I can get a better rez photo.

Better?:


----------



## pacanis

lol, I thought those little markings were supposed to be there.  Like it was made from carbon fibre.


----------



## VaporTrail

My fault for not looking at it magnified before I posted...


----------



## YT2095

is it a top down view of a cooks blow torch? (and it still looks like a drawing/picture rather than a photo? maybe it was strange Lighting?).


----------



## VaporTrail

Not a blowtorch. Is a top down view however. 

Hmm... now that I look at it a third time I think it may be a CG render, which would explain the strange lighting... I've seen other pics that look similar, all with no background or other foreground objects.

Though it is supposed to be those colors.


----------



## Maverick2272

Looks like the top of one of those dysan vacums.


----------



## sage™

Looks like the top part of a Dyson to me too..I guess its the cyclone part..lol
MIght be to the mini dyson


----------



## miniman

I can see what you are getting at sage - definitely looks like a cyclone from a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Buck

Does the use of this thing involve moving air?


----------



## Katie H

Is it the business end of an airbrush?


----------



## Barbara L

It looks kind of like a fancy nose hair trimmer!

Barbara


----------



## CanadianMeg

Hairdryer?


----------



## VaporTrail

Sorry about the long waits between postings... gonna have to stop answering these things until I have a lot of spare time to spend.

Sage has it. 

It is a mini-Dyson vacuum. Specifically the Dyson D-16 hand-vac. DVICE: Issey Miyake unveils steampunk handheld cleaner for stylish slobs

Side View


----------



## pacanis

Now that's intersting looking.
I did a few searches through mini vacuums and didn't run across that one.
If my little Dirt Devil ever breaks.....

Edited to add; not for 194 bucks I won't get one of those. Sheesh.


----------



## sage™

I give it to Maverick..he had it first I think  lol..plus i have no pic ready.

I have a big dyson..worth every penny.


----------



## sage™

Sorry, I didn't see that Maverick was gone..I don't have a pic..so I'll give it pacanis then


----------



## pacanis

Well, if you say so...... Thank you.
Here's an easy one. They make them today to replicate antiques.
I'm looking for the intended use, which is the item's name.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it grind something?  

Barbara


----------



## SixSix210

Taco folder?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Does it grind something?
> 
> Barbara


 
yessssss
What?


----------



## pacanis

Boy wouldn't that be a lousy job to have. lol


----------



## SixSix210

taco bender? lol. there's worse jobs...I used to be a manager of a wal-mart. ...um it grinds...vanilla beans?


----------



## pacanis

It has a broader scoped name than vanilla bean grinder


----------



## Barbara L

Is it a food that it grinds?  (I'd hate to start guessing and find out it grinds gravel or something!).  

Some kind of seeds?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Yes, you would find one in the kitchen.


----------



## Buck

It looks Japanese.  Is it?


----------



## plumies

Is it an herb grinder or crusher?


----------



## designmea

Is it a pepper grinder?


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> It looks Japanese. Is it?


 
Don't know, Buck.
I found it for sale on a website (not fleabay) when doing a search for another photo. It did not say the origin.


----------



## pacanis

plumies said:


> Is it an herb grinder or crusher?


 
WhoooHooo, Plumies got it. It's an herb grinder, although I'm sure it would do the job on anything that fit in it.

Google Image Result for http://www.antiquehardware.com/images/products/02018907-lg.jpg

I'm surprised someone didn't get it right away because they happened to have one.

You're up Plumies.  Give us a good one


----------



## plumies

Oh!  I was going to say wheat grinder but the groove just looked too small.  Okay, I'll have to find something good.  BRB


----------



## plumies

Okay, here's one! What's the green stuff?  I found a picture of it with the hand to give it some perspective.


----------



## sage™

aspargas??


----------



## plumies

sage™ said:


> aspargas??


 
Yes, but what kind?  I'm looking for the full name. (wow, that was quick!)


----------



## pacanis

aloe vera _sprigs_.... if there's such a thing


----------



## Uncle Bob

_Asparagus officinalis_


----------



## pacanis

Hey cool, Sage is back.


----------



## plumies

pacanis said:


> aloe vera _sprigs_.... if there's such a thing


 
I've never heard of them so I don't know if they exist.  Keep guessing!


----------



## plumies

Uncle Bob said:


> _Asparagus officinalis_


 
I had to look that one up.   Nope but keep guessing!


----------



## pacanis

plumies said:


> I've never heard of them so I don't know if they exist. Keep guessing!


 
Well I know it's not *pacanis* asparagus officioso. My asparagus is thawing next to my steak right now


----------



## plumies

Hmm, I think maybe a hint is in order. Another common name does not contain the word asparagus in it.  Clear as mud but not as useful.


----------



## pacanis

I don't know about your clue 
But how about Mary Washington asparagus?  I didn't even know there were different kinds (other than green or white), but that one kinda ringed a bell.

And I hope you know you're making me take more asparagus out of the freezer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Garden asparagus


----------



## plumies

pacanis said:


> I don't know about your clue
> But how about Mary Washington asparagus? I didn't even know there were different kinds (other than green or white), but that one kinda ringed a bell.
> 
> And I hope you know you're making me take more asparagus out of the freezer


 
lol!  Not MW asparagus.  These are much, much smaller.

Sorry, my hint sucked.  How about a better one.  This type of asparagus is also known as a samphire.


----------



## pacanis

Samphire. Poor man's asparagus.


----------



## plumies

Uncle Bob said:


> Garden asparagus


 
Boy, I sure don't know my asparagus(es?).  But I don't believe these are known as garden asparagus (I did a quick search and didn't come up as such).


----------



## plumies

pacanis said:


> Samphire. Poor man's asparagus.


 
There are more than one kind.  Know the name of this one?

Here's a closer look at the plants.


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Poor Man's Asparagus


----------



## pacanis

Geez, there's different kinds? I thought I was doing good even recognizing it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Goats Beard.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vegetable Oyster


----------



## plumies

After much discussion with DH, we agreed that Poor Man's Asparagus should be acceptable. Which means pacanis was the first to guess it. The one pictured is actually called Sea Asparagus. It's also called by many different names, glassworts, sea pickle, rock samphire, pickleweed.

Oh, I forgot to mention, it's in the _Salicornia_ genus, the beet family.


----------



## pacanis

Marsh samphire?


----------



## plumies

pacanis said:


> Marsh samphire?


 
It has been known to grow in marshes.  It's one of the up and coming crops in Hawaii since it has a very high tolerance for salt.  I've yet to try these locally and still waiting for a friend to bring some pickled ones back for me when she goes to visit her Mom on Oahu.


----------



## pacanis

Whew, I see I got it.  I was still looking for that exact pic, if it's out there, to see exactly what kind you were looking for.
Looks interesting and sounds like something I'd like to try.

Good race Uncle Bob.

Hang on a sec


----------



## pacanis

OK.
I don't need the exact name, but what was this device used for?


----------



## Barbara L

Wild guess time--Does it hold matches?

Barbara


----------



## designmea

bubble wand


----------



## pacanis

No
and no, not that you couldn't use the ring to blow bubbles with..... the people that used this were probably not much into blowing bubbles.


----------



## miniman

Is it a neck shackle?


----------



## pacanis

No, miniman.... whatever that is....


----------



## YT2095

is it make sparks to create a fire?


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with fire starting
And doesn't make sparks


----------



## YT2095

how about an instrument of Torture


----------



## pacanis

YT2095 said:


> how about an instrument of Torture


 
Yes. That's it.
The prisoner was strapped to a chair and this item was repeatedly boinked off of their head.
Not


----------



## YT2095

a Can crusher?


----------



## pacanis

This item is much smaller than a can crusher would be, even those little tomato paste cans we were just talking about.... it's more discreet


----------



## sattie

Something to make bullets with... like to stuff the casings?  Wild guess.


----------



## sattie

I guess you asked who would use it... a gunsmith?  Is there such a thing?


----------



## VaporTrail

It appears too small to be a reloading press... The item seems to be only a couple inches long.

Here's a pic of a simple reloading press.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Pod/02/84/26/p028426sq01.jpg


The first thing that came to mind was a bit of toilet hardware... but that was just first impression.

The chain's not heavy enough for it to be a lock of any kind. Looks like it's just there to keep a couple of different parts from wandering off.

I think that the cylinder opens (unscrews or something) and the chain keeps it from going anywhere. There's probably an open space inside that holds whatever it's meant to. The ring is there so you can attach it to something else (like with a padlock). 

But of course that's just guesses.


----------



## pacanis

There is indeed a protective casing that comes off and the chain holds it in place.
The ring you see is simply a handle, something to hold onto.
To tell you who would use it would be too much of a clue just yet, but it would not be a gunsmith and it isn't any type of reloading device.
It is an antique and not made anymore, though I'm sure there are other devices around now that fulfill the same purpose.

If you were ever around anyone that was using this..... you probably would not realize it.


----------



## sattie

Was it commercially used for something or is it more of a personal item?


----------



## pacanis

I wouldn't say it was commercially used in the normal sense of the word, but it's not really a personal item. Most people would find it a novelty, but to some it would serve a very useful purpose even if only used once in a while. It would be useful while these people did their work or job or assignment....
You could be very close to this person doing their job and not even know it.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  My first thought was that you put a secret message in the cylinder and hooked it to a dog's collar to pass on the message.  

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

a Dog whistle?


----------



## pacanis

Secret...... now there's a word that bears some thought..... and maybe a suffix.

Nope, not a dog whistle, but it resembles one when open, kinda.

A couple more guesses and I'll post a pic of it without the casing.


----------



## sattie

A writing instrument?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. It isn't used for writing......


----------



## Buck

Does it have a medical use?


----------



## pacanis

No medical use.


----------



## Buck

Is it a kind of signaling device?


----------



## pacanis

OK. I said I would post the whole thing after a few more guesses. Here it is, in all it's splendor. Complete with directional arrows. That probably have something to do with something... 
Batter... err, typer up!


----------



## Buck

It looks like it's made of copper.  Is it?  Is that important to its function?


----------



## pacanis

It's made of brass and that has nothing to do with its use.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it some kind of odd type of key that opens something or makes something operate?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

no, no, no.....
It's use is much more discreet, secretive.... dare I say, _covert_, than a simple key.

And that's all you're gettin' guys.


----------



## Barbara L

A teeny, tiny, mini spyglass?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> A teeny, tiny, mini spyglass?
> 
> Barbara


 
Specifically used for what!

First come, first served.


----------



## Barbara L

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!  You're killing me!!!

To watch ants in an ant farm?
To look into some tiny machinery?
To look in someone's ear?

I'll be back!!!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Read through my posts.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Read through my posts.


Yeah, I knew you couldn't exactly do a couple of those things without others noticing!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

The Secret Service used it a long time ago to see if anyone was sneaking up on the president?  LOL  I'm running out of ideas!

Secretaries used them to see if the boss was sneaking up on them.  lol

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

You're kind of on the right track....


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> You're kind of on the right track....


With which?  The Secret Service or the secretary?  lol

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Is it some sort of  spy camera?


----------



## Andy M.

It sure looks like some kind of a whistle to me.


----------



## pacanis

Spy is an operative word.
It's not a whistle, but I did tell YT it looked like one.  Must be the way that one opening is cut.


----------



## Buck

A spyglass with an integral mirror.  Used for "looking around corners."


----------



## sage™

spy glass for looking thru key holes


----------



## expatgirl

Is it a signaling device?


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> A spyglass with an integral mirror. Used for "looking around corners."


 
Yay  That's exactly what it is.
Corner Spy Around

You are up, Buck


----------



## Barbara L

I hate when I think of something but don't say anything!  I kept trying to think of the job someone would be doing with it.  Give us a good one Buck!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

You were so close Barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!  But like they say... horse shoes, etc.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

It was the arrows in the last set of pictures that sparked the idea.

Okay campers, what are these structures and where are they?


----------



## qmax

Acoustic locator.  Pre-radar technology.  Think this one is in the UK.

Yeah, found it.  Kent.


----------



## Buck

WOW!

You're GOOD!

You're up.


----------



## expatgirl

Way to go, QMax!!!


----------



## qmax

What is the significance of this place?


----------



## Barbara L

Is it one of those bridges that has a tunnel under the water in the middle?

Barbara


----------



## Inferno

It's from Google?


----------



## qmax

Inferno said:


> It's from Google?



??

Of course.


----------



## Buck

Does the name "Kennedy" fit into the answer?

(As in the Chappaquiddick Bridge?)


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> Does the name "Kennedy" fit into the answer?
> 
> (As in the Chappaquiddick Bridge?)



  You're next!


----------



## YT2095

Buck said:


> Okay campers, what are these structures and where are they?



I thought they were discarded molds from the worlds biggest Easter Egg competition


----------



## pacanis

Good one, Buck.

Looks pretty gnarly in that pic. No wonder he had a bit of errr, _trouble_ there.

Those stone acoustic things reminded me of a display at the Toronto Science Center that I saw many moons ago.  They had two, one at each end of a large display room with other items and lots of people milling around. You could whisper into one and the sound would bounce and be received by the other clear as a bell.  All without electronics.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> Good one, Buck.
> 
> Looks pretty gnarly in that pic. No wonder he had a bit of errr, _trouble_ there.
> 
> Those stone acoustic things reminded me of a display at the Toronto Science Center that I saw many moons ago.  They had two, one at each end of a large display room with other items and lots of people milling around. You could whisper into one and the sound would bounce and be received by the other clear as a bell.  All without electronics.



In the Capitol Building in Washington, DC part of the guided tour includes a demonstration of the "sound focusing" effect of the dome.  The tour guide directs everyone to stand at one focus point.  He then goes to the other focus point and whispers a message.  You can  hear it as if he was standing next to you.


----------



## Buck

What's  this stuff?


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> In the Capitol Building in Washington, DC part of the guided tour includes a demonstration of the "sound focusing" effect of the dome. The tour guide directs everyone to stand at one focus point. He then goes to the other focus point and whispers a message. You can hear it as if he was standing next to you.


 
I believe that was installed during the Nixon administration.....


----------



## DrThunder88

pele's hair?


----------



## pacanis

Wow, this 15" monitor isn't going to cut it for that pic.
A box of spaghetti dumped out onto a Google image of the world? During a solar eclipse?


----------



## sattie

cotton candy, fiber glass, angle hair?


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> I believe that was installed during the Nixon administration.....



You're a very naughty boy


----------



## Buck

DrThunder88 said:


> pele's hair?



Dr. Thunder has it!

Is it me, or has this thread really picked up speed?

You're up.


----------



## DrThunder88

Usually not so rusty.





What it is for the win.  What it's from for bonus points!


----------



## Barbara L

Air vents from a vintage car?

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

mailbox slot but I don't think that they have what looks like some connector in the upper right


----------



## pacanis

clip on tissue dispenser?


----------



## YT2095

a cigarette rolling machine, or maybe some sort of staple gun?


----------



## babetoo

cover for heater vent in home.

babe


----------



## DrThunder88

It does hold things together.  Five things, to be specific.

 I guess the photo doesn't show scale, but it's only about 2 3/4 inches along the longest side.
Hasn't been made since, at latest, 1945.


----------



## YT2095

it`s a gun clip (magazine).


----------



## pacanis

THAT.... was an excellent guess, YT.
I bet ya got it!


----------



## YT2095

I`ll guess for the Bonus point that it`s a .303 clip.


----------



## DrThunder88

YT's got it, but it's from an Steyr-Mannlicher m95.


----------



## YT2095

ok dokey, what`s This:


----------



## miniman

A pen


----------



## Andy M.

OK.  We're going to need a little more to go on.  Show us a picture of it open.


----------



## Barbara L

With not much to go on, and pen already taken  I'll say laser pointer.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

On the other hand, it reminds me of a mini screwdriver set I have in my purse.

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

Andy M. said:


> OK.  We're going to need a little more to go on.  Show us a picture of it open.


*ALREADY! *


nope it`s not a laser or screwdrivers.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thermometer........


----------



## YT2095

nope, but I know the sort you`re thinking of.

hang on lets show it Open shall we....






although it probably won`t help you much as it does 2 totally different things!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pen light....Check eye pupils response..If they are reactive


----------



## YT2095

de nada, sorry bro!


----------



## pacanis

radiation monitor?


----------



## YT2095

nope, it`s not Dosimeter either


----------



## pacanis

How about a pocket telescope?


----------



## YT2095

that is indeed One of the things it will do, and the other is?


----------



## pacanis

You needed two things???
I don't know... microscope, magnifying glass, image reducer (depending which end you are looking through  , camera?


----------



## pacanis

- PenTelescope 8x Micro 30x - Pocket Pen Telescope 8x and Microscope 30x

Like one of these?


----------



## YT2095

I keep in my Lab coat pocket, it`s great for identifying crystal shapes in a hurry.


all your`s dude


----------



## pacanis

Does it really work?
I mean... for 3.95..... seems like a deal if it actually works.


----------



## YT2095

yup, it works great, even as a pocket telescope it`s not TOO bad, it`s ok for things like car reg plates and stuff. but the Microscope is really neat, Crystals, disections, removing a sliver from a finger, stuff like that...

although I bought mine from Radio-Shack about 15 years ago and it cost quite a bit more!


----------



## pacanis

Neat item to have tucked in your pocket. Your's YT, not this one 
What does this pachyderm do?


----------



## miniman

A radio?????????


----------



## pacanis

no, miniman


----------



## Buck

Vacuum cleaner?

Google Image Result for http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31QdSAu6P6L._AA280_.jpg


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Vacuum cleaner?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31QdSAu6P6L._AA280_.jpg


 
Nope..... sorry.......

Oh, OK! You got it   Good hunt, Buck. That one wasn't too tough. I ran into it when looking for that other vacuum cleaner I couldn't come up with in time, but I found it here: Google Image Result for http://www.telegraph.co.uk/wine/graphics/2006/12/16/edgadget.jpg

You're up!


----------



## Buck

We're whipping through these like greased lightning!

This one will probably go quickly, too.

What's this creature?


----------



## pacanis

kudu????????
probably too easy


----------



## pacanis

no, no, no, Okapi!


----------



## pacanis

At least it bears a resemblance


----------



## Buck

Can I predict the future or what?  I told you it would go quickly.  Okapi it is.  you're up.

(This is becoming the pacanis and Buck show)


----------



## pacanis

I wasn't sure..... yours had a longer tail

Give me a few. I have to go to work for a little bit.


----------



## Buck

Mine's more organic, too.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Mine's more organic, too.


 
 Blame it on Google.

OK, camper(s) 
What was the function of this?


----------



## Buck

It looks like the thing I used to use to measure out quarts of bulk oil to put into my old Volkswagen.

So basically it's an oil can.


----------



## pacanis

Hey, just how old are you?  I thought this was supposed to be an antique.... 

Correctamundoooo
Next


----------



## Buck

If you want to know how old I am you have to cut me in half and count the rings.  Ask Luckytrim about this.

Okay, here we go again.

Who is this?


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh, I'm kicking myself!  I thought of our little microscope thingys when I saw YT's thing without the cover, but I didn't say anything (the ones I mentioned several pages back when that slide viewer was up).  Then I was off fixing my breakfast or lunch or whatever you want to call it (my first meal of the day, but around 5:00, so obviously supper will be late) and didn't see the okapi, which I would have gotten right off.  One of these days I will get one!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> If you want to know how old I am you have to cut me in half and count the rings. Ask Luckytrim about this.
> 
> Okay, here we go again.
> 
> Who is this?


 
What.....?  The onion rings that fall out 

I'll go with the obvious WAG.
Paul Newman's father.


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> Sheesh, I'm kicking myself!  I thought of our little microscope thingys when I saw YT's thing without the cover, but I didn't say anything (the ones I mentioned several pages back when that slide viewer was up).  Then I was off fixing my breakfast or lunch or whatever you want to call it (my first meal of the day, but around 5:00, so obviously supper will be late) and didn't see the okapi, which I would have gotten right off.  One of these days I will get one!
> 
> Barbara



Get one what?  Your very own okapi?  Okay, but you have to feed him and take him for walks.

pacanis;  nice try but no, no relation to Newman, although there is a strange resemblance.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Get one what? Your very own okapi? Okay, but you have to feed him and take him for walks.


 
Just don't walk him for very long or the meat gets stringy 
Then it's off to the slow cooker.


----------



## pacanis

George C Scott's father?
He's got the honker


----------



## Barbara L

I wouldn't mind having my own okapi! We saw a zebra in with the horses at a farm on our way home from Myrtle Beach 5 years ago. So why can't I have an okapi? LOL Okay, well James would be one reason! He thinks I'm weird for wanting a goat or an alpaca. 

I have seen that picture (recently I think) and it is driving me crazy that I can't think of who it is!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

I hate stringy okapi.

Nope, not Scott.


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> I have seen that picture (recently I think) and it is driving me crazy that I can't think of who it is!
> 
> Barbara




Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're an evil man Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Harry Houdini.


----------



## Barbara L

I _knew_ he looked familiar!  I can't believe I didn't get that!  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Harry Houdini it is.

You're up qmax.


----------



## qmax

This is pretty arcane:


----------



## phinz

It's a sprayer for testing icing conditions on airplanes.


----------



## Buck

Do airplanes prefer ganache or fondant?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's a sprayer for testing icing conditions on airplanes.



Sheesh...very very close.  But not quite.


----------



## phinz

It's part of a modified KC135R. It's used for testing icing conditions on planes in flight.







Contrail Science » “Chemtrail” Aircraft Photos

KC-135R Stratotanker


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It fits a NKC135. It's used for testing icing conditions on planes in flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrail Science » “Chemtrail” Aircraft Photos



So apparently that is a use.  My encounter with it was for an airborne de-icing experiment.

It's all yours.


----------



## phinz

This should be pretty easy. What is this?


----------



## Buck

An aeolian harp?


----------



## phinz

That would not be it.


----------



## Buck

Does it have anything to do with wind?


----------



## phinz

Only if there's one blowing. I would imagine that it would be windy there on the water. 

In other words, it doesn't specifically depend on the wind, and it isn't used for anything regarding the wind.

This is an unusual angle to see this item from. You'll typically see it from a 90* difference in pictures.


----------



## Barbara L

It almost looks like some kind of outdoor movie screen.  Whatever it is, it is interesting.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Is it some manner of bridge?

Or does it have anything to do with the Milwaukee Art Museum?


----------



## phinz

It is nowhere near the Milwaukee Art Museum (same continent), is not a bridge or any form thereof, and I guess you could project movies on it, but it's not an outdoor movie screen and never was intended to be such.


----------



## babetoo

is it an angle on part of the beautiful opera house in assusie land.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> is it an angle on part of the beautiful opera house in assusie land.
> 
> babe


I thought of that too!  The first thing it reminded me of was something to do with airplanes.  LOL

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Some sort of awning or open-air shelter?


----------



## Inferno

Well, it's very large since it makes the trees and benches look tiny. I'll go a different route and guess something other than an air shelter. Is it a wall for a building, such as a restaurant, bathroom, etc...?


----------



## phinz

It is not the Sydney Opera House, an awning, an open air shelter, or a wall for a building of any sort.

In a way it has something to do with airplanes, unfortunately.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm thinking it could be some kind of memorial to commemorate an airline disaster, but I can't find anything like that.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Here's another picture of it.


----------



## Andy M.

Staten Island 911 memorial


----------



## phinz

Correct. You're up.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, phinz.


What on earth is this thing!?!?!?


----------



## Bilby

Just looks like a door knob (passage set) to me!


----------



## PastaKing

Is it a toilet from the space station?


----------



## Barbara L

Gas cap?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I don't know what it is on earth, but on the planet Melmac we call it the Big Silver Egg.
I won't say what we cook in it.  It might upset Buck....


----------



## Andy M.

Imaginative yet incorrect responses.


----------



## miniman

An egg cup


----------



## Andy M.

No.  Where would you put the egg?


----------



## Barbara L

Does it come apart?  It kind of looks like it unscrews at the band around the center of the top part.  

A fancy traveling food/water dish for pampered dogs or cats?

A fancy rice bowl?

I'm not sure how big it is--a fancy seat to sit on or footstool?

Barbara


----------



## Mama

A cabinet knob?


----------



## pacanis

Did you find it rolling around in the box after you unpacked your new TV?


----------



## Andy M.

It's about 3-4" high and across.  

It did not come with the TV.

No guesses to date are close to correct.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> I don't know what it is on earth, but on the planet Melmac we call it the Big Silver Egg.
> I won't say what we cook in it.  It might upset Buck....



pacanis is SO behind the power curve!

This is the trophy I won for creating the ultimate CHROME BURGER in the Planet Melmac Cooking Challenge.

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Barbara L

Some kind of light--like the ones you stick in a closet and push and the light comes on?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Biscuit cutter?

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

is it powered?

an antennae, maybe?


----------



## Barbara L

Does it dispense something, like glue, oil, paint, etc.?

Does it cut out shapes when you press it down on paper or something?

Barbara


----------



## Bilby

Is it a jar of very expensive eye cream to stop those horrid crow's feet from appearing that I wouldn't ever dream of being able to afford so am destined to have crinkly eye corners for the rest of my life?????? ;-)


----------



## Andy M.

You are all SOOOOO far off base.

It is powered but does not dispense anything.


----------



## phinz

Obviously the middle, clear area on it lights up. Other than that I don't have anything yet.


----------



## Andy M.

phinz said:


> Obviously the middle, clear area on it lights up. Other than that I don't have anything yet.


 

Well, it blinks from time to time.


----------



## sattie

Personal ionizer?  Noise reduction gizmo, why would it light up.... thinking out loud.... hmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob

It detects....Smoke, sound, motion, carbon monoxide, UFO's, Radon, light

It replels....bugs, skeeters, dogs, cat, ants, birds,

It runs off batteries, and blinks to signal the battery is still good!


----------



## YT2095

a door "Bell" for the deaf?


----------



## Andy M.

You guys are on a roll! Racking up those wrong answers at a record rate.


----------



## Barbara L

Would you use this in a house?
Would you use this with a mouse?
Tell me, tell me, tell me now.
Would you use this with a cow?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Can you comb your brow with it?

Ok... dang UB... you just ate up all the good answers!!!  

Ok, light comes on occasionally, does not dispense anything, does it emit something?  Like an aroma?  Don't see what the light would have anything to do with it.  UGH!


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Would you use this in a house?
> Would you use this with a mouse?
> Tell me, tell me, tell me now.
> Would you use this with a cow?
> 
> Barbara


 
You can use it in a house
You cannot use it with a mouse
You wouldn't use it with a cow.
Can you guess what it is now?


----------



## miniman

a remote control!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Nope...............


----------



## Buck

A sensor for an alarm system?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, Buck, you're out of luck.


----------



## Buck

A piezoelectric speaker.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's a rubber/metal seal...use with hot Wax....The Great Seal of Andy M. Or does it use ink???


----------



## Jeekinz

A mini Van De Graaf generator?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## Buck

Where in the house would you be likely to find this thing?


----------



## Andy M.

Buck said:


> Where in the house would you be likely to find this thing?


 

Pretty much on any dry, flat horizontal surface.  Shelf, counter, table, desk, mantle, dresser, etc.


----------



## Buck

Does it control something or turn something on and off?


----------



## pacanis

Hey! On the bright side, whilst looking for this doo-dad, I found that timer phinz posted a while back, but never told me where he found it when I asked....  Now I can order one!   I need a simple timer I can carry into another other room because I can never hear the stove or microwave timers going off. And that one looked pretty cool to have and you can slip it in your pocket. Cool 

So, just because I haven't run into this one yet, Andy, is it a timer?


----------



## Barbara L

It couldn't possible be something as simple as a paperweight, I assume.  

Do you use it to remove something from surfaces?  

Is it some kind of scanner?  

Barbara


----------



## auntdee

this central station is in the Netherlands, maybe Amsterdam.


----------



## pacanis

auntdee said:


> this central station is in the Netherlands, maybe Amsterdam.


 

Well alrighty then....


----------



## Barbara L

auntdee said:


> this central station is in the Netherlands, maybe Amsterdam.


Auntdee, I'm afraid you must have looked at one of the earlier pages.  The item we are trying to figure out is in post #7440:



Barbara


----------



## babetoo

an egg cooker. or maybe a lamp? oh bells i don't know.

babe


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry all.  None of your guesses are correct.

In addition to occasional blinking, it makes intermittent sounds periodically.


----------



## sattie

Aaarrrgghhh.. we still trying to figure this thing out????   Does it clean something?  Like a jewlrey cleaner???


----------



## sattie

Can you put something in it???  Come on... one tiny tip????


----------



## Barbara L

Alarm with motion sensor?

Barbara


----------



## Inferno

Bicycle bell? Chrome-like cooking timer? Doorknob?


----------



## Mama

The Jetsons kitchen table!


----------



## YT2095

a Yo-yo on a presentation holder?


----------



## pacanis

Is it an alarm, like for smoke, carbon monoxide, radon....?


----------



## expatgirl

would you could you use it with a fox
could you would you use in in a box
could you would you use it here or there?
Methinks (by now) not anywhere!


----------



## Andy M.

A clue.  Let's see.

I've already told you the light flashes and it makes noises from time to time.  It runs on batteries.  It can be an important tool for a busy mom or dad.


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of hi-tech baby monitor?


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of memo gaget?  Does the light project something on the wall?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry guys, no.


----------



## Bilby

Is it R2D2's love child??


----------



## sattie

Bottle warmer?


----------



## Andy M.

This device would be useful to more than just moms and dads.


----------



## sattie

Do you put something into it????  GRRRRRRRRR... I'm going bonkers!!!  Lights, noise, batteries, horizontal surface, useful to mom and dads, even if you are not a mom or dad.... what the heck!!!


----------



## Andy M.

You don't put anything into it other than the batteries.


----------



## sattie

Ohhhh great!!!  Nothing goes in, nothing comes out... except noise?  Andy, what ever this thing is, it better be good!!!!!  

It's nothing... it is a decorative table setting.


----------



## Andy M.

While it may be a decorative table setting, it also performs a function.


----------



## YT2095

something to tell ya when to pick the kid(s) up from sk00l?


----------



## sattie

Lets you know when appliances finish cooking, washing, cycling?  Or can you just beat the top of it when you are frustrated.... like now?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a stress reliever?
Does it have some kind of calming/hypnotic effect?


----------



## YT2095

is it a Radio transponder that you bolt to a table and then set your kids down after sk00l to do their homework, and if they move more than 2 metres away their Shock-Collars activate?


----------



## Andy M.

Some wicked but intriguing ideas.  All incorrect.


----------



## Andy M.

Clearly you all cannot find this article's picture on the internet.  I think that's unfair anyway.  Have you guys never played the game 20 questions?


----------



## Barbara L

YT2095 said:


> is it a Radio transponder that you bolt to a table and then set your kids down after sk00l to do their homework, and if they move more than 2 metres away their Shock-Collars activate?


LOL  I was thinking the same thing, only more along the lines of it letting you know where they were!  LOL

Andy, if this hasn't been guessed by late tonight, I hope you will PM me what it is (and I won't tell anyone), since I am leaving tomorrow morning for 2 weeks.  But hopefully someone will get it today.  (But don't tell me now!--I will be busy today but will still check in now and then until around 3:00 a.m.).

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Oh, Andy, I'm going out of town too.... so if you can tell me as well!  Barbara... I have heard that one before!!!  LOL!

Have fun on your trip if I don't get to speak to you again before then.


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> ...Barbara... I have heard that one before!!! LOL!
> 
> Have fun on your trip if I don't get to speak to you again before then.


Well, you can forget that souvenir I was going to bring you!  

Thanks, I plan to squeeze every second of fun out of these two weeks!

Okay, I'm off of here until tonight--too much to do now!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Part of a game, like a board game?


----------



## Andy M.

It stands alone, not as part of anything else.

Anyone else want to chime in from time to time?


----------



## YT2095

a Clock thingy that tells you the time?

ding-dong on the hour and half hour?


----------



## Andy M.

Clock?  How would you know what time it was?


----------



## sattie

By the number of sounds it makes!  Two dings... 2 oclock...

I'm out of ideas at the moment.


----------



## pacanis

Is it a remote doorbell?


----------



## sattie

Ahhhh, good guess pacanis!!  I hope that is it!


----------



## Barbara L

A talking clock?  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Wireless router, modem, blutooth device?


----------



## sattie

A motion sensor night light?


----------



## YT2095

I`ve done the talking clock and the remote doorbell thingies, it was`nt correct (somehow I get the feeling we`ll all Kick ourselves when we find out!).

it`s Busy Parents thing I`m working on, what Makes THEM Unique?

anything to do with Packed Lunches or summat?


----------



## Andy M.

It's not a talking clock or a remote anything.  

YT, I mentioned earlier that it's usefulness was not limited to parents.  Also, you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Andy M.

sattie said:


> By the number of sounds it makes! Two dings... 2 oclock...
> 
> I'm out of ideas at the moment.


 

And what about when the time is 12:53?


----------



## Barbara L

YT2095 said:


> I`ve done the talking clock and the remote doorbell thingies, it was`nt correct (somehow I get the feeling we`ll all Kick ourselves when we find out!)...


I thought someone might have mentioned the clock but was too lazy (or defeated!) to go back and check!  

Ok, it is a silver magic mushroom that puts out hypnotic suggestions: "You will obey your parents," or "You will get a good job and take care of your parents in their old age!"

I have officially gone over the edge on this one!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Is it something kind of like this (that shows LED messages):





I don't see any buttons or where the message would go, but maybe we can't see the front of yours.  I'm getting desperate!

Babara


----------



## Buck

How about something as simple as a timer?


----------



## pacanis

And I went the timer route earlier..... we're starting to repeat our guesses.

Is it a knob?


----------



## sattie

This is nuts!!!!  It's a table top duster.  A dust collector?    A vaccuum....  someone please get it!!!


----------



## bananafeller

air freshener?
co detector?


----------



## sattie

Hey Andy, are any of us remotely close to what this thing might be?


----------



## pacanis

I was wondering if we could get a, "you're warm" to someone's guess, too.....

Is it a remote touch operated switch?
How about a massager or heat applying muscle relaxer?


----------



## Bilby

Okay Andy, you say that it might be useful to people without kids. I'm single, live alone in my own house, female, lots of cats... would it be useful to me?


----------



## phinz

I wondered if it was a stock indicator. They make lights that change color according to the Dow, etc., but figured I was wrong.


----------



## Andy M.

OK. You guys have been dancing around the complete answer with your various clock related guesses so I’m going to call YT the winner as he was first with a close guess.

Here is a link to a video showing it in action. CLICK HERE then go to the bottom of the page and scroll up about three screens to a picture of this item and the video.

I have to say, though it stumped you guys, it's just not a practical item.


----------



## Bilby

Oh my but that would be annoying!!!!  I'd lose track of the beeps and get the wrong time!!


----------



## Andy M.

Bilby said:


> Oh my but that would be annoying!!!! I'd lose track of the beeps and get the wrong time!!


 
My feelings exactly. Also, who wants to wait that long to know the time. It's usually a fraction of a second glance at a time piece.


----------



## pacanis

YT2095 said:


> a Clock thingy that tells you the time?......


 
Well yeah... I'd have to call that a pretty close _guess.... _


----------



## sattie

I feel gyped!  But admittedly it was a good one!!!  Ok YT.... let the torture continue!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Well yeah... I'd have to call that a pretty close _guess.... _


 

Hmmmm.  A clock that tells time.  What a novel concept.

I was hoping to get something more specific to the clock's unique and idiotic method of "telling" time.


----------



## pacanis

I don't get those watches with the lights on the face that tell the time.
I used to collect wrist watches like they were going out of style... well OK, some of them did go out of style, but some of the watches and apparently clocks they are coming up with are a bit........ different.

And he did guess clock  naaaa

BTW, your new TV has to be up and going by now. Did you update your post and let us know how you like it? I missed it if you did.


----------



## Andy M.

I'll go do the TV update now.


----------



## Inferno

That clock would be too annoying for me. I'd probably just throw it then look at a normal-functioning watch. I'd suck if it went in 24 hour time.


----------



## YT2095

what are these:


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chlorine tablets.....


----------



## pacanis

Bingo chips/markers left over from last night?


----------



## YT2095

nope, non of those, and sorry about the picture quality but the Macro on the cam isn`t working.

but there really isn`t anything missing from it because of that.


----------



## pacanis

How about water purifying tablets?


----------



## Mama

felt pads that go on the legs of your furniture?


----------



## sattie

I agree with Mama... adhesive felt pads that you can put on practically anything.


----------



## miniman

Batteries?????


----------



## sattie

Or little rounds of sandpaper that would go on a dremmel?


----------



## Andy M.

YT, what's the scale of these disks?


----------



## YT2095

Mama said:


> felt pads that go on the legs of your furniture?



that`s Exactly what they are, little sticky backed felt pads to go on things so that it doesn`t scratch furniture or wooden flooring 



sattie said:


> I agree with Mama... adhesive felt pads that you can put on practically anything.



If I win another you can have my turn


----------



## pacanis

As soon as I read what mama guessed I said, yep. That's what they look like.


----------



## Mama

Okay, What is this?


----------



## sattie

some sort of meat tenderizer???

Thanks YT... it's not big deal, she beat me to the punch!


----------



## sattie

It almost looks like all those little black things can turn, along with the round head it is on.


----------



## Mama

The little black things can and do turn.


----------



## sattie

does it do something with dough?


----------



## Andy M.

A massager


----------



## Mama

Good guesses but wrong.


----------



## Buck

An assortment of bits for a cordless drill/driver.


----------



## Mama

No...keep trying!


----------



## VaporTrail

Is that all one piece, or is the "handle" more along the lines of a spatula like object behind the octagonal one?

I'm gonna guess a pasta shaping head... for making shaped pasta...


----------



## Mama

It's all one piece and has nothing to do with dough or pasta.


----------



## Buck

A high tech ice breaking windshield scraper.


----------



## pacanis

Is it a stripper of some sorts?


----------



## Mama

It is a stripper of some sorts.  Not an ice scrapper.


----------



## pacanis

So it only strips one specific item?


----------



## Mama

It was designed to strip one specific item.


----------



## pacanis

hmmmm, well none of the items I've looked at


----------



## Buck

Does it have anything to do with cane/rush or fibers of some sort?


----------



## pacanis

Is it the magic fish scaler????


----------



## Mama

It is the magic fish scaler!!!


----------



## pacanis

I think I've guessed fish scaler a couple other times in this game. It's about time someone actually posted one  

Hold on a sec.....


----------



## pacanis

Okaaaay.......
What is this?


----------



## Mama

Is it a book light?


----------



## pacanis

Nooo, but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Mama

pacanis said:


> Nooo, but I can *see* where you're coming from.


Comedians!?!?!?!


----------



## pacanis

Hah! You got one on me!
Usually I see the puns and dry humor, but that one escaped me.

So it is nowhere close to a book light or something to read by....


----------



## DrThunder88

A threading device of some sort?


----------



## pacanis

No Doctor T


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> A massager


OUCH!!!!!

It's hard to tell the size on the new thing.  Is it some sort of dental tool?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> OUCH!!!!!
> 
> It's hard to tell the size on the new thing. Is it some sort of dental tool?
> 
> Barbara


 

No.
It's probably 18" or so.....


----------



## YT2095

the One end looks like something that clips over a toilet bowl like these air freshener blocks.


----------



## pacanis

That guess bears some merit, YT, but is wrong.


----------



## Barbara L

A flashlight?  It looks like those ones that you can maneuver to look into tight areas without having to hold onto it.

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

anything to do with Cars or RFID tags?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> A flashlight? It looks like those ones that you can maneuver to look into tight areas without having to hold onto it.
> 
> Barbara


 
Did you say _maneuver into tight areas_?

No. It's not a flashlight.


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with cars and I don't know what an RFID tag is, but the answer is no to that, too.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Did you say _maneuver into tight areas_?


When I get home, I am taking a drive up to Pennsylvania, and I am going to whomp you!

I can't tell you what my daughter said it looked like!

Barbara


----------



## Mama

Barbara L said:


> When I get home, I am taking a drive up to Pennsylvania, and I am going to whomp you!
> 
> I can't tell you what my daughter said it looked like!
> 
> Barbara


 
Oh dear...............


----------



## pacanis

She may just know what it is then, Barbara......
And just so the mods know, it is nothing lewd


----------



## YT2095

is it a Magnetic trap?

the Bigger end catches ferromagnetic particles as they pass by?


----------



## Mama

Does something attach to it?


----------



## pacanis

Nothing magnetic to do with this at all. It is all plastic with no power supplied to it other than human.

Yes. Something does attach to it. It too is non-mechanical, but very important, as this item could not function correctly without it.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...Yes. Something does attach to it. It too is non-mechanical, but very important, as this item could not function correctly without it.


 

So you're showing us PART of an object?  That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> So you're showing us PART of an object? That doesn't seem fair.


 
No, I am showing you the whole object.  If you purchased one, this is all you would get, but it works in conjunction with something else.  

I cannot show what "goes" with it anymore than that bike rack a while back could have been shown with a bicycle next to it or hooked on it.  That would pretty much give it away


----------



## Andy M.

OK, fair enough.  

Do you connect/attach it to whatever by the loop end?


----------



## pacanis

Yes you do, Andy


----------



## sattie

It is a urine tester that attaches to your commode seat.


----------



## pacanis

No, but like YT's guess earlier...... that does deverve some merit, Sattie


----------



## sattie

DANG... I thought I had it... just saw something on World News Tonight and thought for sure that was it!!!

Oh well, onward we mush!


----------



## pacanis

Well, Sattie, you aren't that far off.......


----------



## Barbara L

Toilet cleaner?

Drain clog remover?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

No. It doesn't clean a toilet or remove clogs, but you are in the ballpark like a couple of other guesses here.


----------



## CanadianMeg

Blood glucose monitor?


----------



## pacanis

CanadianMeg said:


> Blood glucose monitor?


 

Colder.....


----------



## YT2095

a bath Water level clip, a monitor goes on the other end.
or a temperature gauge for bath water?


----------



## pacanis

Nothing so hi-tech, YT


----------



## YT2095

ok, the One side( the bigger end) is sticky backed and goes on the wall, the other (clip end) hold you towel or face cloth etc...


----------



## pacanis

It does not attach to the wall, but yes, the other end does hold something, or in other words, something gets put on the other end....... none of the items you mentioned.


----------



## Andy M.

A washcloth or sponge?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> A washcloth or sponge?


 
 No.
This item has a very specific function and name. If you Googled an image search you would find a page filled with them, all looking the same, though none showing the item in use.


----------



## pacanis

Hey, don't shoot me for this.....
But I just looked at a more descriptive site and it appears the solid looking end is the "working" end. The site I originally found did not describe the item this way, but that wouldn't limit your searches.


----------



## EatRight

Maidrite said:


> Heres an Idea of a Game for...
> *Guess what or where this is !!!!!!!*
> Rules:
> 1: The poster of the picture must know what or where it is !
> 2: The one who gets it right gets to put the next photo up.
> 3: You Must put weather you are wanting the where or the what it is.
> 4: Poster is right because of rule number one !
> 5: You can ask for clues !
> Ok Lets Play !
> What is this place ? Starts with "W"




Iv been there but i dnt know what its called im gonna go with what everyone else said and say its the wailing wall although it was a long time ago i was there but i remember it was the wall where you can talk to god. You write a letter to him and put it inside the wall and he will answer it. i think thats what it was


----------



## sattie

Does it spray something to keep you smelling fresh?  Is the toilet the right place to be for this gadget???  (I'm laughing at myself as I type this!!)


----------



## Mama

EatRight said:


> Iv been there but i dnt know what its called im gonna go with what everyone else said and say its the wailing wall although it was a long time ago i was there but i remember it was the wall where you can talk to god. You write a letter to him and put it inside the wall and he will answer it. i think thats what it was


 
I don't think we're all on the same page!


----------



## pacanis

Yes Sattie, the toilet is very near and dear to this object, but it does not spray anything


----------



## buckytom

i haven't read all of the responses, so sorry if this is a duplicate guess, but is it part of a bidet?


----------



## expatgirl

I know I shouldn't guess but is it an air freshener for a toilet?


----------



## pacanis

Good thing I saw Crocodile Dundee or I wouldn't know what that was BT.....

No it isn't. Not specifically.


----------



## buckytom

is it a passive device, or does it move or actuate anything? is it powered?


----------



## expatgirl

Let's go further---is it a toilet sanitizer/cleaner/filter---


----------



## pacanis

It is human powered.


----------



## pacanis

None of those expat. They might have already been covered....


----------



## expatgirl

Pickles, Pacanis----I've read thru most of them but not all---it's hard when I've had no computer service for 3 days---I really should  NOT be guessing at all as my tech support is gone until Sunday but I am addicted---you've picked a good one whatever it is--I'll keep  posted until it's guessed


----------



## pacanis

I'm going to have to go back and reread them, too. I can't believe this hasn't been guessed or actually found yet. Sometimes I only read the emails and then respond and I noticed that sometimes all of the message isn't included in the email.
I best double check.


----------



## pacanis

Nope, nobody's got it yet....
It seems that everything is in place for someone to get it though.

And to think that I found this item while looking for that fish scaler..... I must Google quite a bit differently that you folks (lol).


----------



## expatgirl

Don't tell me it  delimes the inside of a toilet????


----------



## pacanis

No it doesn't.
There is something I said earlier that should point you in the right direction. At least I think so.


----------



## buckytom

is it a toilet paper holder?


and, umm, pacanis. just where do you scale your fish?


----------



## Buck

does it live inside the toilet water tank?


----------



## expatgirl

Pickles!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, earlier what post #----?


----------



## buckytom

you put a pickle on it, and it goes in the toilet?

i don't want to ever travel to kazakhstan!


----------



## expatgirl

jest kidding as my granddaugher would say........but unless you were in the inclination of mindset to do so it would be most appreciated


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> you put a pickle on it, and it goes in the toilet?
> 
> i don't want to ever travel to kazakhstan!



oh, goodness, my fondest wish, bt, is to  see you freeze your b.......t over here  But then I'm going to have to laugh at all your jokes---you're one of the funniest, most irreverent guys on this site ..........and I look forward to your postings...........whether you deserve the attention or not........


----------



## buckytom

expatgirl said:


> oh, goodness, my fondest wish, bt, is to see you freeze your b.......t over here


 
hey, why so many dots in between the b and t! 

it's dc's fault! all of you and your good tips and recipes.


----------



## Buck

Today's episode of the Expat/Buckytom Mutual Admiration Society has been brought to you by Terrific Toilets Inc.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, stop---both of you, Buck,  and BuckyTom............we're all 3 going to get into trouble and you know it for not sticking to the topic........but I still can't help but laugh and laugh and laugh...........mutual admiration society ..............I'm still laughing...........and laughing......


----------



## Buck

I'm already sitting in the "time out" chair over in the corner.  

I promise I'll be good.


----------



## expatgirl

You'd better stay there where you're out of trouble, Buck----now back to the toilet is it a pesticide dispenser???????


----------



## buckytom

OMG!!!!!! 

PESTICIDE DISPENSER IN TOILETS???????????

please, expatty, you need to come home. 

i really hope they don't have bidets AND pesticide dispensers in kazakhstan.


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> PESTICIDE DISPENSER IN TOILETS???????????
> 
> please, expatty, you need to come home.
> 
> i really hope they don't have bidets AND pesticide dispensers in kazakhstan.



I hate to disillusion you, yes, they do--------and room dispensers as well.  They know that if they want to attract the "in crowd" they will make the bathrooms "attractive" and nice to visit.   But that's the way it's here.......


----------



## buckytom

oh geez. i was only kidding around.

it must make the pickles taste funny, huh?


----------



## pacanis

OK...... are we ready yet boys and girl, or do you want to keep chatting 
Hey, we should get Chat here 

Yes, you do put toilet paper on it
The hint was post # 7617


----------



## Buck

buckytom come over  here in the corner and sit.


----------



## Mama

This is one strange forum..... So, it's a toilet paper holder?


----------



## pacanis

That is not the answer I'm looking for Mama


----------



## Mama

The strange forum or the toilet paper holder?


----------



## Mama

It's a Toilet Tissue Aid.  It helps people who can't wipe!


----------



## pacanis

Mama said:


> It's a Toilet Tissue Aid. It helps people who can't wipe!


 
Whew! Close enough. It aids people who have limited use of their arms for whatever reason.
Just image Google "bottom wiper" and you'll run into a slew of them, but of course like I said, no pics with it in use 

You are up, Mama!


----------



## Buck

pacanis, your photo has brought the level of discourse on this forum to a new pinnacle.


----------



## pacanis

I see that!


----------



## Andy M.

Buck said:


> pacanis, your photo has brought the level of discourse on this forum to a new pinnacle.


 

I was thinking the opposite.  The conversation gas been hitting bottom, so to speak.


----------



## Mama

pacanis said:


> And to think that I found this item while looking for that fish scaler..... I must Google quite a bit differently that you folks (lol).


 
That's scary!


----------



## Mama

I've got some things I need to do.  Does someone else want to take my turn?


----------



## Buck

Okay, Mama, I'll take it.  This one should be easy.  Who's this with Einstein?


----------



## pacanis

Whoever he is... i would _really_ like to know what he's looking at


----------



## Buck

Probably this.............


----------



## Katie H

Thanks for posting, Buck.  I always liked how my hair looked in that photo.


----------



## jeninga75

That sir, is the one and only Charlie Chaplan.


----------



## Buck

Yes, Katie, and it's on your _good_ side, too.

jeninga, you're right on the money.  You're up.


----------



## jeninga75

Allrighty, who is this guy and where does he live?


----------



## Buck

He's the invisible man!


----------



## jeninga75

Buck said:


> He's the invisible man!


 

Lol, sorry... been away so long I forgot how to post picts


----------



## Andy M.

HA!  Once I blow up the photo and read the inscription, I'll have the answer.


OK, never mind...


----------



## expatgirl

I thought that I made out one of the letters as being the Russian "F"--now if Andy will blow up the picture for me I might be able to figure the rest of it out---no clue right now


----------



## middie

Buck said:


> He's the invisible man!


 
Omg Buck... I have to clean my screen now !!!!!!!!!


----------



## VaporTrail

Andy M. said:


> HA! Once I blow up the photo and read the inscription, I'll have the answer.
> 
> 
> OK, never mind...


Yep... it's in one of the eastern asian languages. Since the characters are arranged in horizontal rows rather than vertical coulums I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he lives in China. Probably someplace rural.


----------



## YT2095

a somewhat less Obese version of the Laughing Buddah?


----------



## buckytom

lol, yt. i guess we got it all wrong when he talked about enlightenment. he was talking about his waistline, apparently..


----------



## jeninga75

VaporTrail said:


> Yep... it's in one of the eastern asian languages. Since the characters are arranged in horizontal rows rather than vertical coulums I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he lives in China. Probably someplace rural.


 

You're headed in the right direction.  Not China though.  And as far as rural, you might call it that but he is unique to 1 specific place of the country he's from.


----------



## buckytom

skinny-town!!!!


----------



## jeninga75

buckytom said:


> skinny-town!!!!


 
Won't you take me to... skinny town?

Anyway, here's the one I got when I went to this place.


----------



## Katie H

*Dolharubang in Korea?  Supposed to ensure fertility if you rub his nose.
*


----------



## jeninga75

Katie E said:


> *Dolharubang in Korea? Supposed to ensure fertility if you rub his nose.*


 
Never heard him called that!  He's known as the grandfather to me.  And yes, he is in Korea... but where in Korea is he unique to?


----------



## Buck

Described as "Rock Grandfather", these statues are said to be all over the island of Jeju.

By the way, that last post wasn't Katie's, it was mine.  She had forgotten to log out on the laptop when she last used it.


----------



## buckytom

a very happy place. where things are always looking up...

that's my answer, and i'm sticking to it.


buck, why is your nose so red?


----------



## Buck

buckytom said:


> buck, why is your nose so red?



I'm practicing for St. Patrick's Day, and you had better be too, if you know what's good for ya, Mr. O'Neill.


----------



## jeninga75

Buck said:


> Described as "Rock Grandfather", these statues are said to be all over the island of Jeju.
> 
> By the way, that last post wasn't Katie's, it was mine. She had forgotten to log out on the laptop when she last used it.


 
Also known as Cheju or Cheju-do Island.  Very pretty place.  I went on an MWR 3 day trip there when I was stationed in Korea.  Georgeous palaces, pretty nature and great, friendly people.  So glad I went on that trip.

Take it away Buck!


----------



## Buck

Okay, what is this cozy looking creature called?


----------



## jeninga75

I don't know, but if I ever saw one I'd probably soil myself...


----------



## buckytom

silly, jeninga. it's not a dung beetle.

it's a camel spider.


----------



## pacanis

ackkk, ya just beat me to the punch, BT


----------



## buckytom

ok, what plant is this, and who is it named after?


----------



## Buck

buckytom said:


> ok, what plant is this, and who is it named after?



Aren't you jumping the gun a bit, Bucky?  What with not getting the go ahead from the OP.  Even though you are right, shouldn't you have waited for a "green" flag?

You're up.


----------



## buckytom

oops, sorry, you're right buck.

i found the exact picture, though. i figured it was some kind of spider, and a search of "spider with red mandibles' gave me the pic.

ok, the plant and who it's named after.


----------



## bananafeller

is that a flower of the viola genus? not entirely sure what species.


----------



## bananafeller

well i'm way off " sorry i cheated i check the pictures source" but i won't give away the answer


----------



## buckytom

nope, not of genus viola.


----------



## buckytom

lol, darn, i forgot to edit the properties.


----------



## pacanis

prairie flax (_Linum lewisii_), named after Meriwether Lewis

I searched spider with red mandibles and couldn't find Buck's pic. Not until I searched ugly bugs 

So do you want to go again..... without giving it away this time


----------



## DrThunder88

Unless there was a botanist named Blue Flaxenheimer, I'd guess Merriwether Lewis of Lewis and Clark.


----------



## pacanis

Helllloooooo, BT.......


----------



## Buck

Need a fix, eh, pacanis?  Me too.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah. Even if I don't look for the photo, I like to see what the guesses are.
BuckyTom must be feeling totally ashamed for not editing the properties.......
Nawww


----------



## Mama

So, who's up?


----------



## buckytom

ok, i'm back.

pacanis, since you gave the answer first, go ahead.

i'm too ashamed to continue.


----------



## DrThunder88

Oops...didn't refresh my page before posting.  Good call, pacanis!


----------



## pacanis

If you say so, BT.
I've got a real easy one.  Current events you might say.
In about an hour or so......


----------



## pacanis

OK. Pretty much a freebie.
Who is this?


----------



## Bilby

Sorry, why is that an easy one??


----------



## pacanis

Sorry. Forgot about you folks that have easy access to Tim Tams...
Still, I would have thought you would have seen it on the online news you read (if you do) or heard it reported.


----------



## suziquzie

Marianne from Gilligan's Island!!!!!


----------



## Bilby

I shouldn't have asked Pacanis - sorry.  Should have waited until the end.  Yeah, I was just reading the online news actually!


----------



## suziquzie

Sorry, Dawn Wells, minus a big fat doobie.


----------



## pacanis

Yep! Suzi's got it.
Dawn Wells' mugshot after being pulled over for DUI and possesion of the hippie lettuce.
I still vote Mary Ann over Ginger 

You're up Suziquzie


----------



## suziquzie

Crud.... I shouldn't have responded I gotta come up with something now. 
I'm lookin...


----------



## Bilby

pacanis said:


> Yep! Suzi's got it.
> Dawn Wells' mugshot after being pulled over for DUI and possesion of the hippie lettuce.
> I still vote Mary Ann over Ginger


Nothing about it on the Perth news site that I read!! ABBA's drummer is dead, Madonna splitting from Guy, Brad hated Jen... all that stuff in the "entertainment" news, not a dickie bird on Mary Ann!  Learn something new every day! Yeah she was better than Ginger!


----------



## YT2095

Mary Ann with Mary Jane


----------



## suziquzie

LOL! MA w MJ
I found one to scan, computer can't find scanner software.
I found one to upload, it's too big and I can't figure out how to re-size. 
This could take awhile.


----------



## suziquzie

can anyone help me figure out re-sizing? 
Sorry, I'm dumb,.


----------



## suziquzie

ok i think I got it. 
not sure of the exact name maybe I will learn something?
We found him in the driveway.


----------



## YT2095

that`s Fredric.


----------



## expatgirl

is that Fredrick as in "March"? ---I hear that they can live to for a long time---looks like a box turtle to me


----------



## pacanis

Not sure of the exact name? Wait a minute here 
What are you asking us for then? 

OK. It's a wet "turtle"..... that's probably supposed to be a dry tortise.


----------



## suziquzie

Ok, now maybe the site will stay up a few minutes?
I have the name of the type of turtle now. 
So, what kind is it? Not a box turtle. 
Besides wet.....


----------



## Mama

A Blanding Turtle?


----------



## suziquzie

yep thats it! 
Blanding's turtle: Minnesota DNR
your turn mama.


----------



## Mama

Okay, so what is this creature?


----------



## suziquzie

I have no clue but I wouldn't want to meet one in a dark alley!!!


----------



## Buck

Is that a Long Beaked Echidna?  (from New Guinea)


----------



## Mama

No it's not from anywhere near New Guinea.


----------



## Jeekinz

Aardvark??????????


----------



## Mama

No, keep trying!


----------



## Buck

Is it a form of Bandicoot?


----------



## Mama

It's not from New Guinea but they may be of the same subfamily.


----------



## Mama

I'll give you a little help, when grown it is 16-22 inches (40-55 centimeters) long from nose to tail.


----------



## pacanis

Small, ugly, with a weird nose and venomous saliva. This is the Almiqui, also known as the Cuban Solenodon, an endangered species that lives underground.

oops, that wasn't my writing.... (no kidding)
Maybe should post the link Google Image Result for http://www.absoluterandom.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/almiqui-thumb.jpg


----------



## Mama

Well, after doing some reasearch apparently this creature and banicoots are not in the same family although I must say they do look similar.


----------



## Mama

Very good pacanis!  You're right!


----------



## Buck

Good job, pacanis.  This seems like a real cuddly guy!


----------



## suziquzie

YAY Pacanis won!!! 

I love celebrity guesses......


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that is one ugly critter. If we (the USA) ever lift the embargo, Cuba can keep this guy 
hmmm, let me see if I downloaded something in waiting. I shant be long


----------



## pacanis

OK..... something a little different.

Who is this?


----------



## Katie H

Don't know about the guys, but the woman looks like a young Angela Lansbury.


----------



## pacanis

No. Sorry......


----------



## expatgirl

no clue...... but if you squint your eyes a bit it could be a younger Madonna with a mole removal.......and as usual male escort service


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> no clue...... but if you squint your eyes a bit it could be a younger Madonna with a mole removal.......and as usual male escort service




Look again, expat. She has "Spock" ears!


----------



## suziquzie

Is it the Cranberries? 
If it is, tell me no.... I don't need to go thru another picture sizing ordeal!!!


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> Is it the Cranberries?
> If it is, tell me no.... I don't need to go thru another picture sizing ordeal!!!


 
haha, an ordeal you shall have.
In obvservance of St Patrick's Day, an Irish group, The Cranberries.

You are up


----------



## suziquzie

Can I give away my turn??

Ok I guess the scanner wanted to work this morning.


----------



## LT72884

some one hiding in the trees spying on you?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no but those trees are gone now so it can't happen!!!!


----------



## YT2095

a "Bargain basement" DIY "self assembly" x-mas tree?


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not a ghetto tree.


----------



## LT72884

looks like a bird nest in the tree


----------



## suziquzie

yep. what kind of birds tho.


----------



## buckytom

norwegian blue parrots.

look, the flash stunned them!


----------



## suziquzie

got plenty of norweigans here, but not too many outdoor parrots. 
Unless I've missed something?


----------



## LT72884

you have parrots that live outside? holy crap thats cool.

oh there wood peckers


----------



## suziquzie

nope not woodpeckers


----------



## pacanis

Are you guys talking about that gray fuzzy thing in the center?
It looks like a baby penguin to me..... and I just saw March of the Penguins, but I'll guess a quail


----------



## suziquzie

i think its a few gray fuzzy things. 
not quail. 
not chickens.


----------



## LT72884

do i have these birds in utah?


----------



## suziquzie

i think everyone does?


----------



## suziquzie

nope i guess not. map i found says east of the rockies.


----------



## buckytom

suziquzie said:


> got plenty of norweigans here, but not too many outdoor parrots.
> Unless I've missed something?


 
you must be young.

YouTube - The Dead Parrot sketch


----------



## suziquzie

That was funny!
Hadn't seen that before.... now I don't feel so old today!!


----------



## middie

Not a hawk's nest is it ? Cause I think they're bigger than that.


----------



## suziquzie

no it was a pretty small nest


----------



## LT72884

buckytom said:


> you must be young.
> 
> YouTube - The Dead Parrot sketch


is that the dude from pirates. one of the two guards who always monologs


----------



## MrsBrandi

Ok, can we just get the answer  I think we are officially stumped?!


----------



## LT72884

nope i have not guessed a good guess yet. oh and this is not being stumped. wait tel BT or YT post a pic. youll be stumped then.


----------



## LT72884

http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/centraloregon/wildlife/species/birds/images/pe-solitaryvireo.jpg is it this bird

the logger head shrike


----------



## suziquzie

The guy who bought the parrot was John Cleese (sp?) 

Nah there's more guesing!!!! 

BT was closest tho actually......


----------



## Barbara L

Blue Jays?

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

You got it Barbara!!!


----------



## MrsBrandi

Barbara L said:


> Blue Jays?
> 
> Barbara


 


YAY BARBARA!!  Congratulations


----------



## Barbara L

I'm at my daughter's house.  I hope this attaches right.  What is this?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

It looks like a bellows.


----------



## Barbara L

It has bellows, but I am looking for the purpose of this specific item.  It has one purpose.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

It looks like you put a powder into it and it blows out.
It it used for pesticides?


----------



## Barbara L

Not pesticides, but you got the first part right.

Barbara


----------



## Inferno

It's a thing that blows in and out for fireplaces? Such as, to keep them going, you use it and it can make the fire go bigger... I think?


----------



## bananafeller

is it for bagpipes to fill them up befor playing
wait a powder? is it for makeup?


----------



## Barbara L

bananafeller said:


> ...wait a powder? is it for makeup?


Not really, but this is the closest so far.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

for wig powder

English wig powder to be exact


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> for wig powder
> 
> English wig powder to be exact


Rats!  I thought this one would last awhile!  You got it!  Oh, I forgot, you probably have used one.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Rats! I thought this one would last awhile! You got it! Oh, I forgot, you probably have used one.
> 
> Barbara


 
Huh?! Wouldn't that be YT, miniman.... or at the very least someone from up in New England?


----------



## pacanis

Oh I suppose I have to go find something now.....

I shall return.


----------



## pacanis

ok, here goes.
This shouldn't be too tough to track down.
What is this fishy's common name. No, not his call name 
Sorry for the quality, old pic


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Huh?! Wouldn't that be YT, miniman.... or at the very least someone from up in New England?


I was just thinking age, not location.  LOL  J/K!!!  I probably have you beat there anyway!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Lionfish? Had a friend get stung in her tank by one. That would suck. 
No, not enough sticking out thingys. I'm gonna have to get the fish book.

Maybe I should wake DH up he'd know. 

Maybe an angel of sorts?


----------



## pacanis

AGE!?
Sheesh!

No, suzquzie, not a Lionfish, though I did have those too.  Same striping now that you bring it up....


----------



## suziquzie

is it marine tho??   or freshwater... ?


----------



## suziquzie

Cardinal Fish.


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> is it marine tho?? or freshwater... ?


 
Does this give you a better idea?


----------



## pacanis

You got it! It's a Bangaii Cardinal


Yourrrrrrrr up!


----------



## suziquzie

k try this? There's a few correct answers. 

too easy I'm sure.


----------



## jeninga75

Crocea Clam

If I'm right I won't be able to post anything til tomorrow night just to ley y'all know.


----------



## pacanis

I thought it was an oyster of some kind, but you sure sound like you've got it, Jen.

I'm gonna look it up :^)


----------



## suziquzie

close, very close but no.
I meant to pick that one tho, thats my next addition to the tank!! (my b-day present)


----------



## pacanis

Boy, I thought she had it after I looked at some...


----------



## buckytom

is it a blue tear drop clam, aka maxima, rugosa, or great clam?


----------



## suziquzie

Yep BT you have it! 

Here's the crocea. I want this one!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

How beautiful!


----------



## Mama

So who's up?


----------



## Katie H

Mama, buckytom is up.  He'll check  in before long.  He's got a very busy work schedule right now.


----------



## Mama

You mean he puts work before this!


----------



## Katie H

Mama said:


> You mean he puts work before this!



I know.  Isn't it amazing how some folks have their priorities askew?!


----------



## buckytom

thanks k.t.e. 

how did you know?  it's the darn ncaa basketball tourney, starting this weekend. we spent 3 days chasing around a key problem with a stupid mercedes benz advert.

but i'll have something posted in a bit.


----------



## buckytom

ok, what is this little beauty?


----------



## suziquzie

An ancient Roman, Flavor Flav style necklace watch.


----------



## expatgirl

4 impressions come to mind:  (1) a sword shield, (2) a strange time piece of some sort or another (3) perhaps a sextant though I see no demarcations on it (4) a toilet bowl deoderizer/lime scaler (sorry, BT,  I couldn't resist after the hard time you gave me--


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Three Musketeers Hat Pin..........


----------



## buckytom

rofl, hey, we've got a bunch of comedians around here!

no, to all. not even close. but it is very old.


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> rofl, hey, we've got a bunch of comedians around here!
> 
> no, to all. not even close. but it is very old.



who is calling the kettle black?

Is it some type of jewelry or ornament?


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> An ancient Roman, Flavor Flav style necklace watch.


 
 I saw this through my email notification.
It's even more funny now that I see the pic


----------



## buckytom

yep, it's jewelry.

but what's it called?


----------



## suziquzie

I cant think of an uglier person!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Scarf Slide...


----------



## buckytom

sorry, i should have been more precise. it is a famous old piece of jewelry, with a specific name.

but, no, it's not a scarf slide. sorry, i can't say the type of jewelry it is, because that's in the name.


----------



## qmax

Irish Tara Broach


----------



## Mama

A tie clasp or a broach?


----------



## buckytom

qmax got it!!!

it's the tara brooch. Tara Brooch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

qmax, you're up!


----------



## qmax

What and where is this?


----------



## Mama

Well, it looks to me like they trying to suck her brain out with a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## plumies

It looks like one of the Medusa's head pillar in Istanbul.

_Edit:_ I should add it's at Basilica Cistern.


----------



## qmax

plumies said:


> It looks like one of the Medusa's head pillar in Istanbul.
> 
> _Edit:_ I should add it's at Basilica Cistern.






Well done!


----------



## plumies

Thanks, gmax!

Okay, how about this one. What is this?


----------



## expatgirl

antibarking collar---if the dog barks it's given a gentle reminder?  Not a clue yet.....


----------



## plumies

It's much smaller than a dog collar.


----------



## expatgirl

pony-tail or hair accessory?


----------



## pacanis

How about an egg slicer, or some other kind of slicer?
It looks like one, but I don't know why it isn't spaced in equal thirds....


----------



## expatgirl

It's  way smaller than a dog collar and might look like it snaps apart and holds something in place with those two spikes coming down, and it is soft on the outside.   Are we close?


----------



## pacanis

Now that I look at it, not too long though, that fuzzy pic gives me a headache , it looks like an air deflector with two veins.


----------



## suziquzie

some sort of napkin ring?


----------



## buckytom

it looks like some kind of bushing or fitting, or possibly a piece to a filter?


----------



## plumies

No correct answers yet. Buckytom is the only one that's kind of close.

Here's another picture of it.


----------



## pacanis

Boy, now it really looks like air passes through it.
But that's not close?  Shoot.  Time to Google in a different direction.


----------



## pacanis

How about water jets for a hot tub or jaccuzi?


----------



## plumies

pancanis, you're right that something passes through it but not for a hot tub or jaccuzi.  Think smaller.


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, how about a powerhead for an aquarium, but it's not like any I've ever seen....


----------



## plumies

Nope.  This is used to fix something.


----------



## Jeekinz

The outer part probobly works like a gasket or holds it in place.

Is it a die for something?  Like a Play Doh Fun Factory die?

Does it get surgically installed into a person?


----------



## buckytom

Jeekinz said:


> The outer part probobly works like a gasket or holds it in place.
> 
> Is it a die for something? Like a Play Doh Fun Factory die?
> 
> Does it get surgically installed into a person?


 
lol, would it fit into a small child's nose?  where's squzie?


----------



## plumies

Oh oh, Jeekinz, you're really close on the last point about surgically installed into a person! Keep going with that!

And no, BT, it's not a nose ring for kids.


----------



## qmax

So...heart valve?


----------



## plumies

Yes!  It's a mechanical bileaflet heart valve.

Good job!


----------



## expatgirl

Cool---thanks for all the hints, plumies!  And Buckytom, as usual you're too funny!

qmax---congratulations!!


----------



## Jeekinz

qmax said:


> So...heart valve?


 
I hope your high E breaks.


----------



## buckytom

lol, jeekinz. 

there's not enough sax and violins in this thread.


----------



## suziquzie

I was on lego patrol BT....
 I bet she could get it up there if she tried....


----------



## Jeekinz

suziquzie said:


> I was on lego patrol BT....
> I bet she could get it up there if she tried....


 
What?......like a protective grill for your nostril?


----------



## plumies

You guys are too funny!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!
You invent one, I'll buy it!!


----------



## suziquzie

plumies said:


> You guys are too funny!


 
Did you see the pic of what was up there??? 
I shoulda saved that pic for next time I win this game


----------



## expatgirl

Really, SQ, you should...I've shared your "misadventure" with several people and they all laugh........


----------



## pacanis

So _that's_ what a heart valve looks like.... pretty neat


----------



## qmax

Jeekinz said:


> I hope your high E breaks.




They do that on occasion.


----------



## qmax




----------



## Buck

The only piece of art on the moon (depending, we suppose, on one’s definition of art) is a 3″-tall aluminum sculpture titled “Fallen Astronaut.” It was created by Belgian artist Paul Van Hoeydonck and installed by Apollo 15 astronaut David Scott, along with a plaque bearing the names of the 14 astronauts and cosmonauts who died in the service of space exploration.


----------



## suziquzie

That is realy cool! I had no idea that was even there.


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> The only piece of art on the moon (depending, we suppose, on one’s definition of art) is a 3″-tall aluminum sculpture titled “Fallen Astronaut.” It was created by Belgian artist Paul Van Hoeydonck and installed by Apollo 15 astronaut David Scott, along with a plaque bearing the names of the 14 astronauts and cosmonauts who died in the service of space exploration.



Very good.  I thought this would be an easy one, but posted because of the interest value.


----------



## plumies

Oh wow, that is really cool!


----------



## Buck

What tipped me off was the lighting and the texture and look of the "soil."  It reminded me of pictures I've seen of footprints on the moon.  I googled "on the moon" and the rest was easy.

Back inna minnit.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> What tipped me off was the lighting and the texture and look of the "soil." It reminded me of pictures I've seen of footprints on the moon. I googled "on the moon" and the rest was easy.
> 
> Back inna minnit.


 
We landed on the moon?
I thought that was all a scripted farce.... 



Pretty neat and too well kept a secret. Good pic


----------



## Buck

What are we looking at?


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> We landed on the moon?
> I thought that was all a scripted farce....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty neat and too well kept a secret. Good pic


Alice Kramden almost made it there, but not quite (Ralph was all talk!).

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Buck said:


> What are we looking at?


 
a mountain.


----------



## pacanis

Pow Zoom.....


----------



## Buck

Rimshot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> a mountain.


I was looking at the buildings in the foreground.  You're probably closer though.  LOL

Barbara


----------



## plumies

Rocky Mountains?  Grand Teton?  Area 57?  Jericho?


----------



## Buck

Your first guess gets you closest.


----------



## plumies

Hmm, Mount Elbert or the Sawatch Range?


----------



## qmax

Cheyenne mountain.


----------



## Buck

Not Mt Elbert or Sawatch Range.

Not Cheyenne.


----------



## qmax

Pike's peak


----------



## plumies

qmax said:


> Pike's peak


 
Oh, yeah, it does look like it.


----------



## Buck

qmax said:


> Pike's peak



You got it!

Back in 1960 at the Boy Scout Jamboree in Colorado Springs we were treated to a fireworks show shot from the summit of Pike's Peak.  It was worth the trip.

You're up.


----------



## qmax

Whazziss?


----------



## plumies

Looks like some kind of decompression chamber.  Or it's the War room on the 2001 space station.  Obviously, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## qmax

plumies said:


> Looks like some kind of decompression chamber.  Or it's the War room on the 2001 space station.  Obviously, I have no idea what it is.



Obviously.


----------



## plumies

At least I didn't put down what first came to mind!


----------



## Buck

It looks like a model 216 Gonzolian Super Magna-Fluxing Mind De-Programming Chamber with accessory chairs for observers.


----------



## qmax

Buck said:


> It looks like a model 216 Gonzolian Super Magna-Fluxing Mind De-Programming Chamber with accessory chairs for observers.



Neural neutralizer.


----------



## Barbara L

Some kind of NASA doodad, like a wind tunnel?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Some kind of NASA doodad, like a wind tunnel?
> 
> Barbara


 
Shoot!  I was going to guess NASA doodad.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Shoot! I was going to guess NASA doodad.


I know--I was reading your mind!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Some kind of NASA doodad, like a wind tunnel?
> 
> Barbara



Not even close.


----------



## expatgirl

whatever it is it makes me dizzy looking at it...........this had better be good!


----------



## Maverick2272

Looks like a bunch of Chicklets about to be shot out a gun....


----------



## DrThunder88

Gateway Arch elevator?


----------



## YT2095

some sort of Dryer or Curing chamber?

maybe even a Washer or some sort (although I can`t see any spray jets).


----------



## qmax

DrThunder88 said:


> Gateway Arch elevator?





That would be it.

It's a tram, actually.


----------



## phinz

That's funny. I think I posted that same item, but a different view, a couple of years ago on this thread, but I didn't recognize it this time.


----------



## pacanis




----------



## Maverick2272

Thats a picture of a sleeping smiley. Do I win? LOL


----------



## plumies

Buddy, you forgot the "yellow" sleeping smiley.


----------



## expatgirl

You're up, Maverick!! Hahaha! Just kidding, I think that would be stealing the Dr.'s Thunder and he'd rain all over you.


----------



## pacanis

Sleeping smiley is close enough...


----------



## Katie H

He sleeps with the fishes.


----------



## DrThunder88

Sorry, I forgot!


----------



## Barbara L

Carpet stretcher?

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

the iron maiden telephone? Seriously, is it a strange meat tenderizer?


----------



## YT2095

is it for climbing ice walls or trees?

looks like it work just great for that even if it isn`t.


----------



## Buck

It looks like it's used for forcing two items apart.  Correct??????


----------



## babetoo

expatgirl said:


> the iron maiden telephone? Seriously, is it a strange meat tenderizer?


 
that was my thought too, expatgirl.

babe


----------



## buckytom

i'd guess that i's used to carry, seperate, or move something, like ice or wood.

is it used with another one, or more?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nobody has it yet.  And yes, the filename is a total red herring.

It is used for moving something, but I've usually only seen them in use one at a time.


----------



## Barbara L

To move fish (like on the boat, when moving it down a conveyor belt)?  

To move meat?  

Sheesh, this one is driving my daughter's boyfriend and me nuts!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Maybe that thingamabob in the back is the release?


----------



## pacanis

Something has been telling me that's it is used to help move around hides, but I don't think the holes it would leave would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M.

Maybe bundles of wool?


----------



## pacanis

Something else I was thinking of, but haven't found;
Does if provide a "step" for a roofer? Or perhaps a place to rest a board?
Seems like you could slam and set those spikes into a piece of wood and use the "thingamabob" (I think it looks like a doohickey) as a step or to rest a small plank on....


----------



## iswhaticrave

First thing I thought of was for grabbing/moving big hunks of meat also.


----------



## plumies

Does it move ice?


----------



## jeninga75

Does it move anything at all?


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> Does it move anything at all?


 
I'll bet it does if you get "touched" by it......


----------



## Barbara L

My daughter said you use it to move kids to bed when they keep getting up for another glass of water!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

You guys are coming up with some good alternate uses, but unfortunately no one has it.  This calls for a hint!

Despite its medieval appearance, you may find this device in some very high-tech locations.


----------



## Barbara L

To move bundles of fiber optics cables?

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Barbara L said:


> My daughter said you use it to move kids to bed when they keep getting up for another glass of water!
> 
> Barbara


 
LOL I coulda used one of those last night!!!


----------



## pacanis

Got another WAG.
Is it used to pick up stray packing peanuts/noodles?  Then the doohickey is used to retract the teeth, depositing the peanuts back into the box?


----------



## pacanis

pacanis said:


> Got another WAG.
> Is it used to pick up stray packing peanuts/noodles? Then the doohickey is used to retract the teeth, depositing the peanuts back into the box?


 
No? OK. 
Is it used to iron women's nylons for that retro punk refugee look of the early eighties?


----------



## Buck

Used in the manufacture of circuit boards?


----------



## expatgirl

How about for carding wool of a sheep on a bad hair day?


----------



## jeninga75

Time for another hint?


----------



## suziquzie

i was gonna ask this morning but i figured i'd give that some time.... 
and forgot about it!
time's up!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it used to move a lazy spouse out of bed in the morning?
Cause if so don't anyone dare show it to DW!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Are we still on the same thing 

Hey Dr, it takes a little give and take to play this game. Ya just don't post a pic and check in once a day 

Throw us a bone!


----------



## suziquzie

I'm thinkin the Dr should be fired from this practice......
I need a hint I have one SO ready!!!


----------



## Mama

So you're saying the doctor is out?


----------



## DrThunder88

Gimme a minute.  If I'm going to give it away, I want to do it with style!

_Cursed art thou, hands of man,
though blessings of great tact,
you cannot lift these orthogons
and struggle to put them back.

Fetch me then, a simple tool
with steely, spearing teeth
that bite into the twisted pile
and hold until released!

It grasps what keeps your feet above
where your feet might be
and brings to light what has been hid'n
where no one can see.
_


----------



## buckytom

it moves carpeting or rugs? 
right angles, raised feet, etc.
if i'm wrong, you suck doc. someone already guessed a carpet strecher.


----------



## DrThunder88

Well, it moves carpeted, raised access floor panels, so I'd wager that's close enough.

A carpet stretcher it ain't, but I still do suck.


----------



## expatgirl

get out your blow darts,Doc, the natives are restless--


----------



## buckytom

ok, to get the ball rolling again, who's this?


----------



## Mama

Looks kind of like your avatar! Any relation?


----------



## buckytom

lol mama. no relation. 

but he was smart, and famous.


----------



## suziquzie

AWWWW bummer!!
I read the e-mail notification and I was hoping it was gonna be Richie Sambora's mug shot..... joisey boy!


----------



## Buck

For some reason I want to say his first name is George.  Is it?


----------



## buckytom

no, not george.


----------



## Buck

Drat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

keep guessing. 

_frequent_ly asked questions always helps.


----------



## Barbara L

2 questions:  Was he American?  Was he in politics?

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

yes, he was born in nyc, and spent his life here and in nj.

 no. not in politics.


----------



## Andy M.

Thomas Watson


----------



## buckytom

nope, but that's on the right track. he was an inventor.


----------



## Katie H

Anything to do with television?


----------



## Buck

Allen Du Mont.


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  Looks like Buck got it.  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Wuuddya mean RATS????!!!!????!!!!!


Genius is its own reward.


----------



## pacanis

Geez, I must have gone through 15 websites and umpteen pages and I still can't find a panel lifter that looked like that one   I can't find it when I _know_ what it is 

Good one, Buck.  Pretty important man that Du Mont!  I might have to lift a glass or two to him tonight when I figure out which movie I want to watch.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> I might have to lift a glass or two to him tonight when I figure out which movie I want to watch.



Ah yes!  The time-honored tradition of lifting a glass.
I'm reminded of W. C. Field's answer when asked why he carried a flask of whiskey.  He replied, "I carry it in case of snakebite."

When reminded that snakes were rare in urban environments he countered,
"Yas, and I always remember to carry a snake too."


----------



## expatgirl

W.C. Fields was a unique character unto himself---his exchanges with Mae West and children were hilarious.  I guess I'll have to look up this Dumont guy as I've never heard of him---glad that you got the thread rolling BTom......


----------



## Buck

My true Hero


----------



## pacanis

So what's the next pic, Buck?

Ahhhhh, yeeeesss, what's the next pictooore.......


----------



## buckytom

ya gotta get the answer correct first.

it's not dumont. but that's pretty close. 

he was not involved in television.

it's like television, but no moving pictures.

my guy:







dumont:






close, but no cigar.


----------



## Buck

Well shoot!

I thought they were at least brothers!

They're both bald!

OK guys, some help here.  I'm stumped (for the moment)


----------



## buckytom

ya gotta modulate your thinking, buck!


----------



## Barbara L

Whew! I knew "frequent" (and later "modulate") was a clue, but it seemed to go with TV, and the picture had a slight resemblance, so I thought Buck had it. But I finally found it (by searching "inventor born in NYC" lol):

*"Edwin Howard Armstrong*



b 1890 New York City, d 1954 New York City
Armstrong is the most important engineer on this list, and one of greats of the 20th century. Most of the greats are known for one or two key innovations: Widlar and the op amp, Cray and vector supercomputers, Sutherland for both Sketchpad and flight simulation. Armstrong had three: regeneration, superheterodyning, and frequency modulation. He was the last of the line of heroic individual American inventors, and he came to a particularly American end - death by lawyers. His last struggles also bear on questions that are puzzling to this day, such as why AM radio hasn't been swept away by FM." (Quote from: Edwin Howard Armstrong)

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

ding ding ding ding ding!!!!!!

barbara's got it.

ol' ed was a genius of the first sort.

you're up, b.


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Genius is its own reward.


By golly, you're right Buck!  

Okay, no clues (for awhile at least) because this is probably way too easy.  Who is this?:


----------



## expatgirl

Queen Victoria??


----------



## expatgirl

or I should say the "future" Queen Victoria?  She certainly looks grave enough like she did in her later photos and it appears that she is wearing a Scottish tartan.  Curious to know who it is.


----------



## Barbara L

Not Queen Victoria!  

I will be gone most of Saturday (once we wake up anyway, since we haven't even gone to bed yet for Friday night, and it is already 5:52 a.m.), but I will check as soon as we get home.  In the meantime, happy guessing everyone!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

oops, sorry, BT.  I guess my game timing is still a bit off...


----------



## buckytom

umm, afaik, it's *still *not dumont.


----------



## pacanis

Yes.  I saw it was Armstrong and that Barbara got it.


----------



## expatgirl

How about the Queen Mum, Elizabeth, Queen Elizabeth's mother who passed away at the age of 101?


----------



## Barbara L

No, not yet expatgirl.  

Well, it's off to bed for us (ok, I cheated and fell asleep in my chair for about an hour, and James has been asleep in his for awhile!).  We have enough free movie tickets for 3 movies, and we are going out for dinner to celebrate our anniversary (it was the 21st, but I was in California), so I will possibly not be on until late tonight.  I will try to check it before we leave.

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

Is she any kind of Royalty?


----------



## Barbara L

This person was not royalty.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

All I know is I've seen that picture before.
I sure can't find it looking for it though.


----------



## expatgirl

how about Florence Nightingale?


----------



## Barbara L

Clue time.  This person is not a female.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Is it Tom Thumb?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, not Tom Thumb.  As an adult, he appeared (from pictures anyway) to be pretty tall.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

OMG!  Poor kid!!!


----------



## Buck

Tiny Tim?????????


----------



## jeninga75

A boy in a blue dress that's not royalty... that's tall... kind of...

I'll get back to you...


----------



## Andy M.

Gerald R. Ford


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet!  Not in politics.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

tom cruise?

oh, sorry, tom thumb was already guessed.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> tom cruise?
> 
> oh, sorry, tom thumb was already guessed.


LOL  I think I see Marge heading for the woodshed!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

LOL! She had better be dragging BT behind her......

I thought you said we'd guess this right off the bat, Barbara????  YOu obviously didn't factor in our brain cells 

Ok was this person a writer?


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, he was a writer!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

I knew it....he looks sensitive...........now the next hurdle....British or Scottish? or different nationalilty?


----------



## expatgirl

Robert Burns, Sir Walter Scott, Robert Louis Stevenson........


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> I knew it....he looks sensitive...........now the next hurdle....British or Scottish? or different nationalilty?


Irish

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

expatgirl said:


> I knew it....he looks sensitive...........now the next hurdle....British or Scottish? or different nationalilty?



Sensitive?  He looks like a Wilde child to me.


----------



## expatgirl

I bet you're right, Dr. Thunder!  It could be Oscar Wilde!!!


----------



## expatgirl

If it's not Oscar Wilde is it Thomas Hardy?


----------



## pacanis

How about Bono?


----------



## Barbara L

DrThunder88 said:


> Sensitive? He looks like a Wilde child to me.


You got it!  That's Oscar, in all his youthful glory!

It was actually very common for boys to be dressed as girls a long time ago.  Even when my dad was a kid (he was born in 1934 in Missouri), his mom kept them in dresses until they were a few years old (he was the 5th of 5 boys).  Nothing fancy like Oscar's!  My dad said he cried when they took his dress away and he had to wear pants.  LOL  From what I remember, from history classes, it was usually for ease of changing diapers, but some women also went as far as having their hair in ringlets, etc., because they had boys and wanted girls.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

I cried when Katie took my dress away from me.  She's ruthless!

(You might say she "un-dressed" me).


----------



## suziquzie

Oh man, thunder won again??
We may have to wait a week for a new pic!!


----------



## Jeekinz

suziquzie said:


> Oh man, thunder won again??
> We may have to wait a week for a new pic!!


 
Shouldn't you be minding those Legos anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

She's sleeping... I'm off Lego watch for about 1.25 more hours and I want to get my use out of it dang it!


----------



## Buck

Well here's something to look at for the next hour or so


----------



## suziquzie

oh cool thank you!
Like they aren't all over the floor behind me, I was trying to avoid that size too!


----------



## expatgirl

You guys are too much...........LOL!!!


----------



## Mama

Those would be* really* hard to get out of a nose!


----------



## Andy M.

Buck said:


> Well here's something to look at for the next hour or so


 

Yellow, blue, red and green legos.  I win! I win!


----------



## Katie H

Mama said:


> Those would be* really* hard to get out of a nose!



Well, maybe not  Jimmy Durante's, but  then this  comment definitely  dates me.


----------



## expatgirl

Shoot, I was going to say Tiny Tim........


----------



## pacanis

Good night Mrs calabash, wherever you are


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> Good night Mrs calabash, wherever you are



Oh, pacanis, you're goin' to make me cry.  I don't know how many times I heard him say this.  Thanks  for the bittersweet memory!


----------



## expatgirl

Ha-chachacha...........


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> Ha-chachacha...........



Now I'm really going to need the tissues!


----------



## pacanis

Next thing you know we'll all be ink-a-dink-a-do'in....


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> Next thing you know we'll all be ink-a-dink-a-do'in....



Now, s-t-o-p!


----------



## expatgirl

we're sorry, Katie .........I understand.........I feel that way about Jack Benny and Bob Hope's passings...........


----------



## Katie H

Yeah, expat,  I miss  those guys, too.  Great talents.

I'm not really  complaining.  Just had  to give someone a hard time...for fun.

We  have to do something while we wait for a picture to be posted.  Well, we do have to amuse ourselves.


----------



## expatgirl

Just like a doctor------we're in the waiting room-- waiting ......waiting......waiting......


----------



## Mama

and waiting.....and waiting......and waiting.....


----------



## expatgirl

I think that I need some Preparation H........anyone find something better???


----------



## expatgirl

I'm NOT kidding.........


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!
If any kid of mine got THAT size up her (ok or his) nose, I think I'd first go to the closest network news station before getting to the Dr's office!!! 
So can we start putting wagers down on how long it takes to get a new guessing pic?
Or can we throw a few more out just to be funny? 
Is there a rule on pokey posters?


----------



## expatgirl

Ask Bucky,.....and a few other brave souls.....they just go ahead and post a pic to make the waiting easier.........and they're polite about it...........


----------



## buckytom

did someone ring?

what's up with doc thunder. he was here today, or so his profile says.

someone call 911 to wake up the dispatcher!!!!!

ok, to pass the time, who wants to post a pic? go ahead (not that i'm in charge of this or anything) whilst i search for one.

e.t.a.: ok, no takers? i was going to post a picture of tom thumb, but barbara would have gotten it too easily, as she always guesses my pics. 

so, where's this?


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Bucky.......can I start asking questions?  It appears to be some type of receiving or signal sending station (or whatever the proper term is).....is it in  the northwestern hemisphere?


----------



## expatgirl

I guess I meant the northern hemisphere............


----------



## buckytom

it is in the united states, yes.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it part of an old military facility?  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

no, the building is a memorial and has served as a weather and fire station.


----------



## pacanis

What's going on with that stuff in front? It looks like the one post (?) is hanging in mid-air....

Is it the proverbial woodshed?


----------



## buckytom

lol, no, it's not the woodshed.

i can't _bear_ to tell you anymore.

sorry folks, but i won't be back until tonight at 11, so guess away or start another picture.


----------



## pacanis

Shouldn't that read "bare"?
Hey, was that a clue?


----------



## expatgirl

Psssssssst..... I think that a clue may be "bear"---think guys, think,,,,,,,,,,Bucky, go to work while we mice sew up your Cindrella dresss... guess away, guys, while he's  gone..............


----------



## expatgirl

ok, Pacanis, it looks like you're the only one who takes early mornig coffee---what do you think???


----------



## DrThunder88

Can I guess this one, or will I just be ridiculed for not living on this message board? Give me a break, I live on _three other_ message boards!

This board likes its Appalachian Trail landmarks.  My guess is Perkins Tower at Bear Mountain.
 
If so, and my cocksure attitude seems to indicate that it is, the next mystery is this somewhat-extreme closeup:







I shall return at some time tonight! 
pera cape:


----------



## miniman

Close up of an LED light


----------



## pacanis

Hmmmm
Could be a pic of another thread killer.......


----------



## Mama

Looks to me like the underside of a car mat!


----------



## expatgirl

DrThunder...... please don't take any offense but people do not "live" on this thread but they do check in a couple of times to see the status and if they're right or not or on the  correct track.....the "Guess What This is a Photo Of" tends to be checked a lot in my experience...it's almost like a lottery......you want to know if you have the winning ticket..if people tease it's because they care........would you rather they be ranting and raving and spewing all kinds of invectives?  If your job is constraining on your time allotment it might be easier to post ahead of time that "Hey, Guys, I'll be back on at 11pm, etc., in the meantime if it's more than 8 hours (people post from all over the world here-----I'm 12 hours ahead of anyone waking up in Houston, TX) they will post a "half-time pic" but as soon as the person returns they will  immediately yield......


----------



## suziquzie

expatgirl said:


> DrThunder...... please don't take any offense but people do not "live" on this thread but they do check in a couple of times to see the status and if they're right or not or on the correct track.....the "Guess What This is a Photo Of" tends to be checked a lot in my experience...it's almost like a lottery......you want to know if you have the winning ticket..if people tease it's because they care........would you rather they be ranting and raving and spewing all kinds of invectives? If your job is constraining on your time allotment it might be easier to post ahead of time that "Hey, Guys, I'll be back on at 11pm, etc., in the meantime if it's more than 8 hours (people post from all over the world here-----I'm 12 hours ahead of anyone waking up in Houston, TX) they will post a "half-time pic" but as soon as the person returns they will immediately yield......


 

uhh not on the thread but some of us losers sorta live on the site.....
Myself the queen of them !!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

you are not a loser, Suzie---you are a busy mom and have taken on the awesome responsibility of trying to rear your children and when you catch a few breaths in between you check your computer....that's not a loser profile....you're a Mom with responsibilites and when you have free time you post......a Loser is someone who lets their children run amok thru life.........I would have killed to have had a computer and DC when my children were growing up   YOur hot dog buns alone show that you're not idle during the day


----------



## expatgirl

ok, thread killer is over, Dr. Thunder, let's get back to work----are they bullets?


----------



## Barbara L

Kind of close to what Mama said, I was wondering if it is a black rubber door/welcome mat.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> uhh not on the thread but some of us losers sorta live on the site.....
> Myself the queen of them !!!!!!


 
I'm online darn near all day. I have a 'puter at work, one in my home office and in a couple weeks (Dell permiting) I'll have one I can multi-task with..... a laptop for the couch and more importantly the porch, where my grill is   And yes, Dr T, I also frequent other sites, but that still doesn't stop me from keeping more than one window open


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> .....a Loser is someone who lets their children run amok thru life.........


 
With Legos crammed up their nose?


{insert Larry the Cable Guy's mutterings here, when he says something he shouldn't have}


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Treads of a shoe/boot  ??


----------



## suziquzie

pacanis said:


> With Legos crammed up their nose?
> 
> 
> {insert Larry the Cable Guy's mutterings here, when he says something he shouldn't have}


 

Yeah you see... 
I KNEW someone would make this connection!!!!! Do I laugh or cry? 
Hmmm imagine my (not) suprise at who it was! 
It's ok Pacanis, you just beat BT to the punch.


----------



## pacanis

All in gest Suzi, you know that


----------



## expatgirl

pacanis is the doggy version of Buckytom........haahahaha


----------



## expatgirl

ok, to be sane again......I think that the doormat idea is a great guess!


----------



## suziquzie

pacanis said:


> All in gest Suzi, you know that


 

I know dis, good thing I have an AWESOME sense of humor! 

Anyway I was thinking it looks more like a floormat in a car?
Or one of those porcupine things people have outside thier doors to wipe the mud off? (not the doormat itself)


----------



## DrThunder88

expatgirl said:


> DrThunder...... please don't take any offense but people do not "live" on this thread but they do check in a couple of times to see the status and if they're right or not or on the correct track.....the "Guess What This is a Photo Of" tends to be checked a lot in my experience...it's almost like a lottery......you want to know if you have the winning ticket..if people tease it's because they care........would you rather they be ranting and raving and spewing all kinds of invectives? If your job is constraining on your time allotment it might be easier to post ahead of time that "Hey, Guys, I'll be back on at 11pm, etc., in the meantime if it's more than 8 hours (people post from all over the world here-----I'm 12 hours ahead of anyone waking up in Houston, TX) they will post a "half-time pic" but as soon as the person returns they will immediately yield......



I know, you guys.  I was joking!  I'd hoped I was being ridiculous enough.  I guess I'll have to be ridiculouser...more ridiculous...in the future.




BBQ Mikey said:


> Treads of a shoe/boot  ??



It is part of a type of shoe, but not a tread.


----------



## Mama

Is it the inside of a sports sandal?


----------



## buckytom

don't sweat it doc. just don't do it again. 

don't you realize that these guys are a bunch of "guess what this is a photo of" junkies? i've recently become addicted, so no screwing around.

ok, is it an orthopedic or "comfort" insole?


----------



## DrThunder88

Mama's got it!


----------



## expatgirl

Go, Mama!!!  If I could find the congratulatory guy clapping his hands wildly in the air I would post it...........


----------



## Mama

Thanks expatgirl! Give me just a minute to find something. I wasn't expecting an answer so soon!


----------



## expatgirl

oh, no, Mama, always expect the unexpected on this thread......I''ve guessed several as a "joke" only to find out that I was right and then was fumbling like crazy and I need my husband's help to post as I'm totally worthless in the "posting a pic" dept.--it's called "computerphobia"


----------



## Mama

In honour of Dr. Thunder......


----------



## buckytom

is it used on people who post a picture, then disappear for a few days?


----------



## Mama

I guess it could be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

it looks like some kind of farming tool.


----------



## Mama

.............Nope!


----------



## expatgirl

well, Mama, it looks like it's situated on top of ice----is it some sort of ice tool....like removal or retrieval?


----------



## expatgirl

or does it remove or retrieve an object in cold environments?


----------



## Mama

Nothing to with ice or ice removal or anything else that is cold.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it used in carpentry?  

Or by lumberjacks?  Some weird kind of branch cutter?

Whatever it is, it looks like it could, as Tim Allen likes to say, leave a mark!

Barbara


----------



## Mama

No....No....No....it's not supposed to.


----------



## Barbara L

Maybe it is smaller than it looks.  Is it used to make garnishes or decorative food presentations?

Barbara


----------



## Mama

No.  It's a pretty fair size.


----------



## expatgirl

is it a log holder or stabilizer of some sort?


----------



## Mama

log holder...no  

stabilizer of some sort...yes


----------



## buckytom

it holds down people who post pictures, then try to disappear.


----------



## DrThunder88

buckytom said:


> is it used on people who post a picture, then disappear for a few days?



I don't know.  It looks more like...hey!  That was at my expense!

Speaking of "hay", I'll guess it's some sort of bale moving device.


----------



## Mama

buckytom said:


> it holds down people who post pictures, then try to disappear.


 
WE MIGHT COULD USE IT FOR THAT!


----------



## Mama

No to the hay.


----------



## expatgirl

DrThunder88 said:


> I don't know.  It looks more like...hey!  That was at my expense!
> 
> Speaking of "hay", I'll guess it's some sort of bale moving device.



Now you've caught on, Dr. Thunder, now just dish it back esp. to ahem.....he loves it.........just be nice......it's not healthy to get the administrators sending you to Dove's woodshed esp. when she's remodeling.......


----------



## expatgirl

Mama, would it be used on a farm or related agricultural pursuit?  Please don't tell me it's a heavy duty pooper scooper?


----------



## expatgirl

Nevermind......I saw where BT guessed farm tools and you said no.......you've picked a good one, I can say that for you....does it handle wool, cotton, or other fibers of some sort?


----------



## expatgirl

What about coal?  Though I don't know why the stabilizer would be necessary......


----------



## Mama

It does handle fibers of some sort


----------



## expatgirl

aha!  Now where to go from here?.............


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Miss Mama Georgia, I'm keeping you company....are you still up or got up early like SuzieQ?  It's in the afternoon and I'm bored stiff......the next two days will be very busy thank goodness.......no hints???  Pretty please with peaches on top?


----------



## suziquzie

I'm up I'm up!!!!!
Slept in today...... 4:30!
Is it used for sheep's wool?


----------



## Mama

I gave you a great hint when I posted the picture!  No one's figured it out yet!


----------



## Mama

Good Morning Suzi! And Yes, Expatgirl I got up early.  I'm glad you're keeping me company.  Sorry you're bored!  Now that Suzi's up it ought to get more exciting around here!


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> Is it used for sheep's wool?


 
.............No


----------



## Mama

So, Expat (can I call you Expat?), what took you to Kazakhstan?


----------



## suziquzie

me? exciting?
is there a new suzi around?


----------



## Mama

Well, I just thought between the cat, your DH and Lego Girl....................


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!! I suppose if you put it that way!


----------



## expatgirl

and what the hay......am I boring  or what????


----------



## expatgirl

does it hold batting 'cause that's what it looks like it's resting on?


----------



## suziquzie

no no no expat..... your not boring!!! why else do you think i get online at 4 am!!!!!

I was gonna say.... is it for fabric in any way?


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> does it hold batting 'cause that's what it looks like it's resting on?


 
..............No


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> I was gonna say.... is it for fabric in any way?


 
.............No


----------



## expatgirl

I was exiled to K. because Stalin found me boring......just kidding, Mama......my husband is in charge of assets management for an oil and exploration company........and I've come to really like being here.....but we're 12 hours ahead of Houston and I have a lot of time on my hands in the afternoons....so it's always nice to find early morning people like SuzieQ or late night owls like Barbara


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> I was exiled to K. because Stalin found me boring......just kidding, Mama......my husband is in charge of assets management for an oil and exploration company........and I've come to really like being here.....but we're 12 hours ahead of Houston and I have a lot of time on my hands in the afternoons....so it's always nice to find early morning people like SuzieQ or late night owls like Barbara


 
So when does American Idol come on?


----------



## expatgirl

Good morning, Mother of Legos Lassie........glad you could join us around the kitchen table....I'm giving Mama a hard time....she loves you best


----------



## Mama

Now.....I love you all just the same!


----------



## expatgirl

gee, Mama, can you give another clue? or would it give it away immediately?


----------



## expatgirl

on other words---is it a natural fiber (moo, baah? or kapok tree-based/plant, etc) or is it synthetic?


----------



## pacanis

Is it downtown Amsterdam?

I just thought I'd say that because someone always pops in every month or so and starts with that picture 

You guys had me laughing this morning.

Well, is it used to pick up carpeting, or tiles, or lift panels, or rip up tiles?


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> gee, Mama, can you give another clue? or would it give it away immediately?


 
Buckytom said, "you suck doc."


----------



## Mama

pacanis said:


> Is it downtown Amsterdam?
> 
> I just thought I'd say that because someone always pops in every month or so and starts with that picture
> 
> You guys had me laughing this morning.
> 
> Well, is it used to pick up carpeting, or tiles, or lift panels, or rip up tiles?


 
Man, you jump in and it's "game over"


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> So when does American Idol come on?



please.......outside of CNN and Larry King Live (which is on CNN) we get nothing here that is not less that 1 year old ........thank goodness I can get computer updates here when it's working (which is most of the time so I'm not complaining)  but when I go back to Texas I just sit in front of the tv in total amazement at what I'm missing


----------



## Mama

You're up Pacanis!


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> Man, you jump in and it's "game over"



how did you find that??????????  It's not fair.............


----------



## expatgirl

I've kept Mama awake and insulted her and then you come along, bark, and you've got it.........NOT FAIR....she loved you best............


----------



## Mama

Expat, are you whinning again?


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, I guess I'll officially say it then, is it an antique carpet stretcher?
Thanks for giving it to me, Mama, even though I kind of danced around it.

One coming up as soon as I feed my poochies.


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> Buckytom said, "you suck doc."



ok, you're an official member of the DC Be Nice Club without going to the woodshed


----------



## Mama

Hey.....Bucky danced around it when Dr. Thunder was up and he told the doc he sucked.....I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> Expat, are you whinning again?


sniff.....sniff...sniff...whatever gave you that idea??????  You always loved the dog best anyway........


----------



## pacanis

I ran into this critter a few days ago when researching something I just bought. Gotta love the paths Google can take you down 

What specifically is it?


----------



## suziquzie

Geez I left for 20 minutes to shower and the guessing's over????
No Fair!


----------



## Mama

Holy cow....It looks like it crossed between an antelope and an ardvark!


----------



## Mama

I guess that would ba an ardelope!


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> Geez I left for 20 minutes to shower and the guessing's over????
> No Fair!


 
Is everyone going to whine?????????????


----------



## suziquzie

Was it on the Muppet Show???


----------



## expatgirl

LOL! You are really fitting in, Mama!!!


----------



## YT2095

isn`t that one of the fellas sitting in the corner at the Star-Wars canteen?


----------



## suziquzie

YT2095 said:


> isn`t that one of the fellas sitting in the corner at the Star-Wars canteen?


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> Was it on the Muppet Show???


 
LOL, nooooo, but the more I look at it the more I think it might have been in a Dr Seuss book


----------



## Mama

Thanks Expat but don't be thinkin' that's gonna get you any brownie points!


----------



## expatgirl

LOL!!! Mama!!!
Pacanis, does it come originate in the eastern or western hemispheres?  Or is it too early to ask? Or in Australia........they have some very interesting animals there.........


----------



## Mama

Saiga Antelope!


----------



## expatgirl

Go, Mama......just remember who stuck by you thru thick and thin........


----------



## suziquzie

i was gonna say that mama just beat me to it.......
yeah right


----------



## pacanis

Yay, go Mama.
Saiga Antelope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I didn't even know they had antelope in Russia....

You're up!


----------



## Mama

So, Pacanis.........Am I officially up?


----------



## Mama

I was ready this time!


----------



## pacanis

pacanis said:


> Yay, go Mama.
> Saiga Antelope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I didn't even know they had antelope in Russia....
> 
> You're up!


^^^^^^^^^^^

You're "officially" up!


----------



## pacanis

My quick guess would be a meat slicer


----------



## Mama

Your guess would be wrong!


----------



## Mama

Where would you put the meat?


----------



## suziquzie

a freakish pencil sharpener?


----------



## Mama

Shhheeezzz.........kids!


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> a freakish pencil sharpener?


 
Nope.............


----------



## expatgirl

is it a carpet stretcher???


----------



## pacanis

Mama said:


> Where would you put the meat?


 
Uhhh, I haven't gotten to that part yet 
I said it was a _quick_ guess


----------



## pacanis

Does it wind up yarn, or string?
Or how about 2-ply toilet paper?  You feed each sheet in from either side?


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> is it a carpet stretcher???


 
No, It's downtown Amsterdam!


----------



## expatgirl

how about a corn shucker if it doesn't cut meat or a huller of some sort?


----------



## Mama

pacanis said:


> Does it wind up yarn, or string?
> Or how about 2-ply toilet paper? You feed each sheet in from either side?


 
That would be no, no and no!


----------



## expatgirl

Dutch chocolate bean grinder???


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> how about a corn shucker if it doesn't cut meat or a huller of some sort?


 
Nope........


----------



## Mama

expatgirl said:


> Dutch chocolate bean grinder???


 
NO......................


----------



## YT2095

a Film roller?


----------



## Mama

................No


----------



## expatgirl

Well,  I've had fun but have to leave and actually cook a meal (it's 6:30pm and the sun is beginning to set).......I've given Mama a real hard time for the past few hours and she's been a great sport about it throughout and she'll do just fine on this site.......she can dish it out with the best of them.........wish I had more time to guess but someone she loves best will come along.........just kidding.....See you tomorrow morning your time........


----------



## Mama

You're still not getting any brownie points!


----------



## miniman

For winnowing wheat?


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> You're still not getting any brownie points!



hahahahahahahaha!  bye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama

miniman said:


> For winnowing wheat?


 
..............no


----------



## suziquzie

g'night expat, see ya in the evening - morning.


----------



## Mama

Do ya need a hint?


----------



## Andy M.

A hint would be nice.


----------



## Mama

Tunica, Mississippi


----------



## pacanis

I'm going to throw something else out.....
Does it make curly fries?


----------



## pacanis

card shuffler


----------



## Mama

pacanis said:


> card shuffler


 
Yep!  You're up pacanis.


----------



## Mama

Gotta go get some chores done.  I'll be back later this afternoon.


----------



## suziquzie

chores? who does chores?
guess the pic is more important!!! 
wow i gotta stop.


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> chores? who does chores?
> guess the pic is more important!!!
> wow i gotta stop.


 
Well, I started phase-1 of taking my snow fence down already this morning..... I cut it loose from the T-posts.... no hurry, it's not going anywhere 

OK.
What is this gun called?


----------



## Andy M.

assault rifle


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> assault rifle


 
Just a _leetle_ more specific please..... 
And BTW, it's not a rifle, though it was patterned from one.


----------



## DrThunder88

Looks more like a shotgun.  Specifically, it looks like a Saiga 12 gauge with something sticking out of the gas block.


----------



## pacanis

Very good Dr!

That's how I came across that Saiga antelope...... I was looking for something for my Saiga 410

You're up!


----------



## DrThunder88

I'll be darned.  Never knew they had adjustable gas systems.  Maybe I'll have to add one to my collection to remind myself of that!

What does this measure?  (Identifying marks obscured)


----------



## suziquzie

Is it a thermometer you stick in your ear, like for my kids, only bigger for adults?
Or does it scan the # of legos shoved up a nose?


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a GPS of Nav system


----------



## Jeekinz

Humidity meter?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nope so far.

The only control beside the power button is a button to display the minimum/maximum values.


----------



## Jeekinz

Tachometer?


----------



## plumies

Is it some kind of blood glucose reader?


----------



## Barbara L

Breath analyzer (like for alcohol)?

Barbara


----------



## Mama

I'm in but the Dr. appears to oooooooooooout!


----------



## Mama

Is it Downtown Amsterdam?


----------



## Mama

So I show up and everone leaves...........are y'all trying to tell me something?


----------



## Mama

All right!!!!! *Everybody* to the woodshed!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Mama said:


> All right!!!!! *Everybody* to the woodshed!!!!!


We were all already there, offering our services to help build the new one.  Didn't you get the memo?  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

some so[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]f  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]gas sni[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ffe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r?[/FONT]


----------



## Mama

What memo?


----------



## Mama

Buck said:


> some so[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]f [/FONT][FONT=&quot]gas sni[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ffe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r?[/FONT]


 
Is that the new "fad"?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a vibration meter?


----------



## jeninga75

Is it an EMF meter


----------



## DrThunder88

Sorry, bed time and all that.

It does measure something in the air, but not gas, humidity, alcohol, or EMF.  As I'm sitting here in my basement, it reads 61-62 units of measurement (it'd be a giveaway to mention what units), but it will read all the way up to a highly dangerous 140.


----------



## suziquzie

carbon monoxide?
nah, i doubt you would be sitting in a basement with 62 whatevers of carbon monoxide per whatever.


----------



## Andy M.

Radon detector?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nope, not for gas.


----------



## bananafeller

pressure in kpa? but 62 kpa is a little low normal pressure is 101.8 kpa so hmmmm maybe radiation? but who knows why you would own a radiatoin detector


----------



## buckytom

well, a finished basement could read 61 degrees farenheit. are we overthinking this? is it a thermometer of some sort?

btw, radon is measured in pCi/L, or picocuries per liter. 61 or 62 pCi/L would be bad.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it measure mold spores or air-borne bacteria?  

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

So far bananafeller is the closest.

Sounds like it's time for a clue.  I bought this in the automotive section of my local mega-mart.


----------



## miniman

Does it measure sound or noise?


----------



## buckytom

ooh, good guess. 62 dB is in fairly normal range.

unless you're pete townsend.


----------



## DrThunder88

miniman has it!



buckytom said:


> unless you're pete townsend.



Who?


----------



## pacanis

A decibel meter then?
Why the two values? To zero it out?

Good guess miniman!

edit: 21 bucks at Amazon. Whoda thunk?


----------



## miniman

Ok, where & what is the significance of this spot?


----------



## babetoo

is it four corners site, 


babe


----------



## Barbara L

Does it have biblical significance?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> is it four corners site,
> 
> 
> babe


That was my first thought too!  It didn't look like the pictures I was able to find, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything, since we don't know when this picture was taken.  I have always wanted to go to Four Corners.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

No to four corners, no to biblical significance.


----------



## DrThunder88

pacanis said:


> A decibel meter then?
> Why the two values? To zero it out?



The measurement will jump around a few times a second, so I imagine it's helpful to pinpoint the maximum and minimum values in case you blink and miss it!



Barbara L said:


> That was my first thought too!  It didn't look like the pictures I was able to find, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything, since we don't know when this picture was taken.  I have always wanted to go to Four Corners.
> 
> Barbara



It's nice to say you've been, but it's far less interesting than the mystery place looks!

That scenery is hard to place, but I'm reminded of New Mexico, so I'm going to guess it has something to do with the Trinity Test Site.


----------



## miniman

Sorry no, you may need to think out of the box (or even the continent).


----------



## miniman

Hmm has everyone gone to sleep or is it "I've killed the thread"


----------



## Barbara L

DrThunder88 said:


> ...It's nice to say you've been...


LOL  Yeah, that's really the only reason I want to go there, just to say I have been there, and that I stood in 4 states all at the same time.  I'm easily entertained!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

miniman said:


> Hmm has everyone gone to sleep or is it "I've killed the thread"


LOL  No, I had to go to work.  I got to work a whopping 4.5 hours this week.  Nineteen miles there, do a little work, nineteen miles back.  I don't even know what I get paid yet!  

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Hmm...we know a few things it's not and we know to a limited extent where it's not, but that still leave a whole lot of places and things.

Is it in Europe?  Maybe Greece?


----------



## miniman

My profile will give a clue!


----------



## buckytom

is it in zimbabwe?


----------



## Mama

Is it the top of Mount Inyangani, the tallest mountain in Zimbabwe?


----------



## miniman

Yes to Zimbabwe. Sorry Mama, that is not it.

I will be off to work soon, so will see you all later.


----------



## DrThunder88

Probably a good view of the world from that marker, eh?


----------



## Mama

Shoot!


----------



## Barbara L

Rhodes' Grave at View of the World, in Zimbabwe. Wow, I didn't know that Rhodesia (now Zimbabwe) was named for Cecil Rhodes (Rhodes' scholarship), and I didn't know the tumultuous history of that country (just bits and pieces). I love learning new things! Africa Stage: Monica Dispatch - June 30, 1999

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

DrThunder88 said:


> Probably a good view of the world from that marker, eh?


Darn! I saw this and didn't catch on until I posted--thought it was just  comment and I put it out of my mind. Sheesh!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Yeah, I figured it out but I'd say it's your turn.  I was being goofy this round since I already had two strikes!


----------



## miniman

I give it to Barabara as she also commented on the significance as the grave of Rhodes - the man who really opened up Southern Africa - a key part of my history lessons at school. I went to alan Wilson High School - there is a memorial for him as well there.


----------



## Barbara L

I have to hurry out, so I don't have time to look for anything better.  I will be back late tonight, so there won't be any clues during the day.

What is this?


----------



## Jeekinz

Papa Smurfs casket?


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> Papa Smurfs casket?


 

Can't be.  It's not blue.


----------



## suziquzie

When did _he_ die?!? I gotta watech Entertainment Tonight more often.


----------



## pacanis

I heard he............
oh, don't say it............










Blue up

(groan)


----------



## suziquzie

wow. so bad it was good.


----------



## jeninga75

It's a snuff box.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL about the Smurfs!

You got it Jen--It's a snuff box.  

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.  We just now got back from Raleigh (it is about 6:00 a.m.).

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75

This is pretty easy but I don't have the time to look for something realy good. What is this...


----------



## miniman

nail clippers


----------



## jeninga75

Not nail clippers


----------



## plumies

Rose thorn strippers?


----------



## Barbara L

Wire cutter/stripper?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Su[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ical s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]taple [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rem[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]


----------



## jeninga75

You got it Buck.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Su[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ical s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]taple [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rem[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]


 
Shoot. I knew I had seen one of those before. Though the handles were obscured at the time....
Good one.


----------



## Buck

I know what it is because I've had it used on me.  Not pleasant, but not terrible either..    I'll post a new pic tomorrow.  Sweet dreams!!!!


----------



## Buck

Where is we?


----------



## miniman

standing next to a waterfall?


----------



## Andy M.

miniman said:


> standing next to a waterfall?


 

...with a camera!


----------



## Buck

Everyone's a comedian!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Buck said:


> Everyone's a comedian!!!


Not on this thread, Buck.......we're all serious, industry-minded fireants.....focused and deadly


----------



## expatgirl

it's too obvious of an answer to say "Victoria Falls" but there's the guess and now one  "Nyet" veto coming up...........


----------



## Buck

Soldiers all !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

expatgirl said:


> it's too obvious of an answer to say "Victoria Falls" but there's the guess and now one  "Nyet" veto coming up...........




Victoria Falls nyet.


----------



## expatgirl

how do you say ""pickles" in Russian?  Hope springs eternal--I was really hoping...haha!


----------



## expatgirl

It's 3am in the morning.....I've got to go to bed.......this site is too addicting........see ya


----------



## Buck

Nighty-Night.


----------



## pacanis

Are you sure that is a soldier ant, Buck? The mandibles don't look big enough. Looks more like a Harvester ant to me....

Oh, no idea on the other pic, but if you ever post that ant again, my guess is Harvester ant.


----------



## Buck

That's my ant Lucy.


----------



## pacanis

Boy, does anyone else see a dragon or something wiith squinty eyes on the left of that photo?


----------



## pacanis

Let me just toss out Green Dragon Springs in Yellowstone


----------



## Buck

Not in USA.


----------



## Barbara L

Huka Falls?

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Top o' a tepui?

I was going to say, "On Top of Old Smokey," but that's probably in the US.


----------



## expatgirl

Still no answer after all this time?  .....wow....I've never lived anywhere that has falls to begin with.....don't have a clue still........


----------



## Buck

No To all so far.

Not a falls.

Hint: pasta.


----------



## Andy M.

Linguine lake in the beautiful fettucine mountains.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

_Its_   Ziti??


----------



## miniman

Mont Blanc?


----------



## Buck

All worthy  guesses.  All wrong.

How is pasta cooked?


----------



## Andy M.

Al Dente river in the boiling water hills of Southern Italy.


----------



## Buck

You don't know how close you are, Andy!


----------



## miniman

The Boiling Pot on the Zambezi river


----------



## Buck

Close but no cigar.  Keep boiling.


----------



## Barbara L

Dominica's Boiling Lake?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Barbara wins it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barbara and James are winning EVERYTHING lately.  HOORAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!  I won a pair of underwear today!  True story.  

Okay, this will probably be very hard.  (Of course, when I say that, someone will have his picture hanging above their mantle and will get it right away!)

Who is this, and what is he known for?  He is known for a few things, but I am looking for the thing he invented.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Who did they belong to?????


----------



## pacanis

Is it Calvin Dodd MacCracken, inventor of the electric hot dog cooker?


----------



## buckytom

he's not the inventor of grecian formula 16, that much is certain. 

he looks like my dad, but skinnier.

ok, did he invent me?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL at expatgirl (they belonged to Hanes! lol) and BT's Grecian Formula!  Maybe he is your long-lost uncle, BT!

No to the guesses so far.

He was a doctor, and what he invented came from the two things he dealt with in his practice.  I would be willing to bet that we have all used (and possibly cursed) his invention.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Rectal thermometer


----------



## Barbara L

Good guess, but no!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

I was going to guess Norman Borlaug, but I don't remember him with that much hair.

What country is the mystery guy from?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, it's not Norman Borlaug.  

USA

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I'll be gone about 4-5 hours.  Happy guessing in the meantime!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Four hours was up about 5 hours ago!  Where'd you all go?!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

pacanis said:


> Is it Calvin Dodd MacCracken, inventor of the electric hot dog cooker?


 
Is this who is over YOUR fireplace??


----------



## DrThunder88

Barbara L said:


> Four hours was up about 5 hours ago!  Where'd you all go?!
> 
> Barbara



If they're with me, they're totally lost!


----------



## expatgirl

I'm sorry, Barbara, if I had a clue I'd post but I don't have the remotest idea as to where the other guys go to get their info to guess here.........but am looking forward to the answer as to what this "mild-mannered" looking man was famous for .........


----------



## Barbara L

I had hoped there would be more questions.

Clues thus far: He was a doctor, and what he invented came from the two things he dealt with in his practice.  From the United States.

New clue: He worked in pediatrics and poison control.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

did he invent syrup of ipecac?


----------



## Barbara L

Actually, there is something I need to do, and I don't know how long it will take, so I would like to pass this to Andy M or suziquzie, whichever is fastest, lol.

This was Jay Morris Arena. Professor of pediatrics at Duke University Medical School. First director of Duke University Poison Control Center. Invented child-proof safety cap for medicine bottles.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Well I got to the saftey caps, found a number of people designing then but not him.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, Barbara......I feel badly that you had to guess for us.........I'm sorry....this week has been crazy busy for me or I would have asked more questions.....I just checked in made a few stupid answers and then skipped out again......I just knew that someone would guess........it was a great post however.......you should see when I open one of those babies with the reversible tops.......childproof on one side and non on the other........most Brits are impressed.........


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> oh, Barbara......I feel badly that you had to guess for us.........I'm sorry....this week has been crazy busy for me or I would have asked more questions.....I just checked in made a few stupid answers and then skipped out again......I just knew that someone would guess........it was a great post however.......you should see when I open one of those babies with the reversible tops.......childproof on one side and non on the other........most Brits are impressed.........


Expat, don't be silly!  It has been kind of a crazy week for me too.  LOL  I just realized what an understatement that was!  On top of everything I have a very strange, brain-clogging (feels like it anyway) cold or something.  I think I just posted that one at the wrong time.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

no, you didn't....I think that it was BRAINDEAD week and I knew that if I guessed correctly that I wouldn't have the time to post a picture...........as a Gramma I'm so glad those childproof tops are around....I think that as a young child the military paramedics were called to our house twice because I had ingested medicines and boy do I remember the hoses going down my gut..........


----------



## Barbara L

Yikes!  I hate the child-proof caps for my own use and always ask for the regular ones.  But I don't have any children in my home (I got child-proof when I did).  I did a paper on accidental poisoning in high school and a speech on it in college.  I learned a lot doing research for them.  Like the fact that children under 3 don't notice the bad smell and taste of things, which is why they will drink Drano or bleach.  *shudder*

Sorry to hijack the thread!

Where's our next picture?  I'm looking forward to it!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Maybe should post to BuckyTom------he's always great at filling in.........don't tell him I said that, tho'


----------



## PJP

Wailing wall!


----------



## PJP

Oops too late.


----------



## expatgirl

I'll say........what numbered post were you on??????  And believe me, PJP, you're not the first to do it.......hmmm??


----------



## pacanis

Wailing wall.....? I thought it was a city in Amsterdam 

I think you should have held out longer Barbara.  I know I've been busy with multiple things the last few days (including my accountant and taxes ) and didn't have the mental energy to jump on Google and look at old people 

Post it again and see how we do this time around.


----------



## expatgirl

pacanis said:


> Wailing wall.....? I thought it was a city in Amsterdam
> 
> I think you should have held out longer Barbara.  I know I've been busy with multiple things the last few days (including my accountant and taxes ) and didn't have the mental energy to jump on Google and look at old people
> 
> Post it again and see how we do this time around.



bad dog.........


----------



## Andy M.

Guess What!


----------



## Andy M.

What?  Nobody cares!?


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Wailing wall.....? I thought it was a city in Amsterdam
> 
> I think you should have held out longer Barbara. I know I've been busy with multiple things the last few days (including my accountant and taxes ) and didn't have the mental energy to jump on Google and look at old people
> 
> Post it again and see how we do this time around.


I probably should have held out longer, but this weird cold and the house stuff have been messing with what little bit of my mind I still possess!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Are they stainless steel insects from Venus?

Barbara


----------



## plumies

Salt and pepper shakers from Venus?


----------



## Andy M.

They're not from Venus


----------



## suziquzie

My 4 yo looked over my shoulder and asked if they were from Mars...
Martian doorknobs or egg timers?


----------



## miniman

web cams pretending to be robots


----------



## expatgirl

the first thing I guessed is the same as Andy...salt and pepper shakers,,,,,,,,,ok I've got to run........


----------



## Andy M.

They may look extra-terrestrial, but they may also be of Earth origin.


----------



## Barbara L

I think the one on the right kinda has a thing for the one on the left! 

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> I think the one on the right kinda has a thing for the one on the left!
> 
> Barbara


 

Better not!  They're twins and they go everywhere together.


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> Better not! They're twins and they go everywhere together.


You haven't read "Flowers in the Attic" have you? 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Bad Barbara.....bad, bad, bad.......did you see the movie with nurse Cratchett when she becomes a granmother in "Flowers in the Attic"?


----------



## Barbara L

Are they used individually or in pairs?

Do they dispense something?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Bad Barbara.....bad, bad, bad.......did you see the movie with nurse Cratchett when she becomes a granmother in "Flowers in the Attic"?


LOL  No I don't think I saw that. 

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Are they used individually or in pairs?
> 
> Do they dispense something?
> 
> Barbara


 

They are used together and not really.


----------



## Barbara L

Not really.  Hmmmmmm

Are they MP3 speakers?

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

I'm with Barbara.  They look like a college kid's computer speakers.


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Not really. Hmmmmmm
> 
> Are they MP3 speakers?
> 
> Barbara


 

Yes, they are speakers!  Congrats!

You can have a pair for $8,995.00!!!


----------



## pacanis

Gotta link, Andy?
I'd like to read about them.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Gotta link, Andy?
> I'd like to read about them.


 


Here you go.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. 3 ft tall..... I thought they were much smaller. I was thinking they were some kind of motion sensing dispenser when I saw the pic


----------



## expatgirl

I still think that they are salt and pepper shakers.......I mean speakers.......


----------



## Barbara L

LOL I thought they were smaller too. I never would have thought about speakers, but I saw something similar (only salt & pepper shaker size) at Big Lots! And the "not really" answer clinched it for me.  LOL I can think of a lot better things to spend $8,995.00 on!

Okay, I'm looking for a picture now. 

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I have two pictures (the same thing, but different) but will only post one now.  What is this?


----------



## pacanis

Appetising


----------



## YT2095

a telephone?


----------



## Barbara L

Not a telephone.  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

A carton of chocolate milk?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, not chocolate milk.

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

a pencil case?


----------



## Barbara L

YT2095 said:


> a pencil case?


Kind of looks like one, but it is not a pencil case.

Barbara


----------



## plumies

The winning bar to Las Vegas trip?  A paper weight?  The Cadbury Dairy Milk mini bar dispenser?


----------



## Katie H

After watching Chefography on Food Network last night, is it a cake made to look like a Cadbury candy bar?


----------



## Barbara L

Katie got it, it is a cake.  Here are some more:


----------



## pacanis

How neat!
Way to go Katie!


----------



## Katie H

Cool, Barbara.  Who is the creator of the cakes?

My guess was lucky really.  Duff Goldman's piece on Food Network last night was still fresh in my mind.  I've been seeing everything as a cake today, so that's where my guess came from.

Okay, boys and girls!  What are these and what is their use?


----------



## Barbara L

I don't know who made the cakes Katie, but I think they were made in England.

Hmmmm, did you steal the "swoosh" off a couple Nikes?!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

yay, Katie!!! post us a good one........


----------



## Andy M.

Toothpicks or gum stimulators.


----------



## Katie H

No, Barb, not the Nike "swish," but I can see the resemblance.

No, Andy, nothing to do with teeth or gums.


----------



## pacanis

Looks like some kind of hanging/attachment device.
A lot like this tube nailer.....


----------



## Katie H

What is a tube nailer?


----------



## pacanis

Electricians use them for nailing conduit to the bottom of studs.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, okay.  That makes sense now.  I was trying  to figure out how/why tubes needed to be nailed.


----------



## Mama

Are they parts to something bigger?


----------



## Katie H

No, they're not parts to  something larger.  What you see is what you get.


----------



## miniman

Shelf supports?


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Katie it looks like one of those folding picture holders but I don't see the hinges so it couldn't be that.....I haven't read all the posts so someone may have already posted that.....just dashing in


----------



## Andy M.

Katie, how big (or small) are they?


----------



## Katie H

No, not shelf supports.

Also not folding picture holders.

I just measured, Andy.  The longest dimension is a hair under an inch.


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to hold pictures in a frame?


----------



## buckytom

are they fauncy toothpicks?

although, i don't know why you'd put a finish or stain on a toothpick.


----------



## Katie H

Nothing to do with picture frames and not "fauncy" toothpicks.


----------



## expatgirl

do they "pierce" anything?


----------



## Katie H

Yes, they do pierce something when they are used.


----------



## buckytom

do they pierce carpeting, or pickles?


----------



## Katie H

Interesting combo, bucky.  No piercing of carpeting or pickles.


----------



## expatgirl

well, that solved a few things.....is  what they pierce organic (food items, eg., people, animals, plants) or inanimate?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you hold them in your hand to use them, or do they attach to something to use them?

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Inanimate objects, expat.  Most of the time, they are hand-held when they are used, Barbara.


----------



## expatgirl

gosh, I'm glad that y'all are online though I really should be getting my beauty sleep (haha)......so inanimate.....hmmmm......they aren't special kind of thumbtacks are they??


----------



## Katie H

No, not thumbtacks but I suppose you could use them if you were out of thumbtacks.


----------



## expatgirl

does it deflate something?


----------



## buckytom

like egos?

yeah, i know. it_ could_ be used to deflate egos.

we need a hint, woman!


----------



## expatgirl

boy, BT, it would take more than those to deflate certain unnamed egos......hahaha...jest kidding..........


----------



## buckytom

awwwww.

no, just one.


----------



## buckytom

hah! made ya feel bad...


----------



## Katie H

Okay, they're inserted/applied with a hammer.


----------



## buckytom

i gotta go now...


----------



## miniman

Are they used for tacking upholstery onto a frame.


----------



## Katie H

No, not used for upholstery work.


----------



## expatgirl

what about embroidery or some form of sewing work or tapestry?


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> hah! made ya feel bad...


you did, brat!


----------



## Katie H

Not embroidery or tapestry but, I suppose, they could be used in the world of sewing.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Katie, you picked a good one and I HAVE to go to bed or I'll be a grumpy, growly old witch in a few hours and my DH is leaving for a week on Monday.....I know that it's afternoon your time and nearly 5am my time on Sunday......so I'd better scoot.....will be looking to see what they were, however...see y'all!!!


----------



## miniman

Are they used in furniture making?


----------



## Katie H

No, nothing to do with furniture.


----------



## babetoo

to kepe  edges of a man's collar from rolling up. oh wait!wouldn't need a hammer for that. 

babe


----------



## expatgirl

babetoo said:


> to kepe  edges of a man's collar from rolling up. oh wait!wouldn't need a hammer for that.
> 
> babe



well, you might  need a hammer if he needs your help to insert them before stepping out for work and you're mad at him.........


----------



## Essiebunny

Are they bobbins for holding yarn while you knit?


----------



## Katie H

No, nothing to do with knitting.


----------



## expatgirl

well, they are used to "tack" something to an object???


----------



## Katie H

No, they are not used to tack anything to anything else.


----------



## babetoo

expatgirl said:


> well, you might need a hammer if he needs your help to insert them before stepping out for work and you're mad at him.........


 

lol 


babe


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Miss Katie, are these used in your's Bucks business and do you buy them in a hobby shop or in a hardware section....don't panic.........nothing even close to those here--one last question to worm it out of you----are they magnetic?


----------



## miniman

Are they decorative?


----------



## expatgirl

ok the brain cells are firing today......are they used indoors or outdoors?


----------



## expatgirl

are they normally used on wood products or material or plastic to anchor something in (eg. like a covering for plants)?  Sorry I'm hogging the guesses....I wished that I had had the same amount of free time for Barbara's photo.......last week was crazy!!!!


----------



## DrThunder88

They almost look like spikey version of clamps used in a bench dog hole.  I can't think of what they're called for the life of me.  I want to say "hold-down clamp", but that doesn't sound right.


----------



## expatgirl

What is a bench dog hole?


----------



## DrThunder88

Why, they're holes for bench dogs!

Woodworking benches sometimes have holes down into them at some interval.  A round stake that's longer than the hole is deep (usually with some sort of flat face on top above the hole) or "dog" is placed in the hole to keep workpieces from sliding around.  Other tools like the clamping thing I'm thinking of also use those holes.

One kind of dog:




Heck, Rockler even has the clamps I was thinking of.  Heck, they even call them "hold-down clamp":


----------



## expatgirl

shoot and I could have had a V-8, Dr. Thunder (visualize man smacking his forehead)...........you might as well tell me how to post a picture on DC!!!!!!!!  Jest kidding............thanks for the info.........had no idea what you were referring to but my hubby did............


----------



## DrThunder88

Still doesn't help solve the mystery picture though.  At one inch maximum dimension, I'm haphazardly guessing!


----------



## expatgirl

Well, we seem to be the only ones awake......so let's keep guessing.......Katie should be awake soon....I know that her kitkats are sleeping on her face as we speak..........sppppp.....sppppp......spppp......wake up Katie ...........time to get out of the bed...............


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> Well, Miss Katie, are these used in your's Bucks business and do you buy them in a hobby shop or in a hardware section....don't panic.........nothing even close to those here--one last question to worm it out of you----are they magnetic?



I'm up and have taken care of my babies.  Buck won't fall out for another hour at least.

Yep, kitties are up and have  had their breakfast food and warmed milkie.  The new kittens are just now getting a bath from their mommy.

Yes, they are used in our business.  I've never seen them in a hobby shop or hardware store, but a hardware store would be the most likely place to purchase them.  No, they're not magnetic.

Sorry, Doc, not bench dogs.  Buck has plenty of bench dogs, but these would definitely not work.


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> I'm up and have taken care of my babies.  Buck won't fall out for another hour at least.
> 
> Yep, kitties are up and have  had their breakfast food and warmed milkie.  The new kittens are just now getting a bath from their mommy.
> 
> Yes, they are used in our business.  I've never seen them in a hobby shop or hardware store, but a hardware store would be the most likely place to purchase them.  No, they're not magnetic.
> 
> Sorry, Doc, not bench dogs.  Buck has plenty of bench dogs, but these would definitely not work.



Good morning my dear.......and welcome to a beautiful new day.......I have not a single, solitary clue as to what the picture is that you've posted....I hope that someone more savvy comes along and guesses it like that......then I'm sending out a hit squad..........


----------



## pacanis

What is your and Buck's business, Katie...... if it's any of my business......


----------



## Andy M.

Drapery Hooks


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> What is your and Buck's business, Katie...... if it's any of my business......




Our business is twofold.  Buck's end is custom furniture/antique restoration.  Mine is interior design.

Andy, you call them drapery hooks.  Can you expand on your answer?  The "drapery" hooks I'm familiar with look a bit different.


----------



## pacanis

Tenterhooks?


----------



## Katie H

You got what they are, pacanis, but what are they used for?  That's the second part of the mystery.


----------



## mudbug

to torture tenters, of course


----------



## pacanis

To secure fabric to a tenter


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> To secure fabric to a tenter



Huh?  What do you mean?  Can you give an example?


----------



## pacanis

What. You want me to copy and paste hte wiki definition? 

I don't know.... something about stretching wool fabric over a frame called a tenter, then using these angle shaped nails to hold it in place so the fabric didn't shrink when it dried.

Is there something else?


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> What. You want me to copy and paste the wiki definition?
> 
> I don't know.... something about stretching wool fabric over a frame called a tenter, then using these angle shaped nails to hold it in place so the fabric didn't shrink when it dried.
> 
> Is there something else?



Never heard of such a use for the hooks, pacanis, and I've been using them for over 25 years.  I've never seen them used for stretching damp/wet woolen fabric over anything.  They have a specific use in decorating.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

I knew it had something to do with fabric but Pacanis beat me to it.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie E said:


> ...Andy, you call them drapery hooks. Can you expand on your answer? The "drapery" hooks I'm familiar with look a bit different.


 

I was thinking of the hooks that you use to hang drapes.  I think Pacanis has a better answer.

My mom used to have a big wood fraome with pins all around the perimeter and she would put her curtains (sheers) on it so they dried in a uniform shape.  Looks nothing like the hooks you show though.


----------



## pacanis

Shoot! I just had another post disappear....
And this one I KNOW posted because I saw I had left the e off of create and decided not to go back in and edit. Weird.....

It was done in the old days, Katie. I thought maybe Buck created his fabric for the chairs the way they originally made fabric.
I have no other idea, I just hope we are in the ballpark.


----------



## Katie H

You're getting warmer, pacanis.  However, they have nothing to do with upholstery as I mentioned several  posts earlier.


----------



## miniman

Are these tenterhooks used to hang fabrics (in particular tapestries) on the wall?


----------



## Katie H

Nope.  Not for hanging tapestries.


----------



## pacanis

Katie E said:


> You're getting warmer, pacanis. However, they have nothing to do with upholstery as I mentioned several posts earlier.


 
Yeah, I remember the upholstery tacks were a no go. I thought maybe these were used in the fabric making process, not the covering process.

My thinking now is that you use them, not buck......And I think someone already mentioned some kind of hanger and that wasn't it.... hmmmm


----------



## miniman

Do you use them to stretch fabric over a frame?


----------



## Katie H

Not used for stretching.  Everyone's stuck on "stretching."


----------



## miniman

Probably because the original use of tenterhooks was stretching wet fabric (at least stopping it shrinking.


----------



## expatgirl

Katie, may your kitties think outside the box.........jest kidding......I still need to look up t. hooks. or whatever they're called.......whatever they are we're suppose to open the Windows on drapes, comrades........


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> Katie, may your kitties think outside the box.........jest kidding......I still need to look up t. hooks. or whatever they're called.......whatever they are we're suppose to open the Windows on drapes, comrades........



Now you're cookin', expat!!


----------



## expatgirl

pickles, I think that I may have an idea maybe the wrong one, however, but my hubby and computer expert just left for the next 3 days and I am NOT holding up this thread but I hope someone posts the answer soon.......


----------



## Barbara L

I printed the picture and, using a piece of paper to simulate a wall (or other surface) as well as my imagination, tried to see what it would look like when the sharp end was pounded in with a hammer.  All I can think of is that they would hold wires, cables, cords, etc. to keep them out of the way, but since there is already some type of staple that does the same thing, it's probably not that.  Although these would look nicer than metal staples.

Barbara


----------



## VaporTrail

The first thing that came to mind was "used to stretch fabric, and temporarily secure it until a permanent attachment is applied."


The striking surface (if you can call it that) is at a 45 degree angle to the penetration axis of the sharp end... You smack it and it tightens whatever you're attaching at the same time it's tacking it down. After using these to temporarily secure stuff all the way around, then you staple (glue, whatever) the fabric in place more permanently, and then remove the temporary attachments.


----------



## Katie H

Not for stretching anything.


----------



## plumies

Is it for tacking down floor boards?


----------



## Katie H

Nothing to do with flooring.  They're used above the floor.


----------



## miniman

Got it, I think. For holding the tiebacks for curtains.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, Ray.  For tiebacks and for such things as "bishop's sleeves," etc. in the world of window treatments.  Buck hates them.  Says they are designed poorly.  I've never had a problem with them and have found all sorts of other uses around the house for them.


----------



## miniman

Thanks.

Just need to find a picture.


----------



## miniman

Who is this depicted & why is she famous?


----------



## plumies

Well, that's Helen Keller, the "First Lady of Courage" !  She was deaf and blind but her determination to succeed in life has made her famous.  

OMG, I was just looking at this painting about an hour ago.  Freaky.


----------



## miniman

There I was thinking it would be a little hard. You're up.


----------



## plumies

I just got really lucky. There's a Braille Institute here in La Jolla area and someone was asking me where it was. My last company, we used to have our all employee meeting there and I was just looking around on some sites and saw the painting.

Okay, I think this is an easy one but I'm still at work and don't have too much time to look for something really good.

What is this?


----------



## DrThunder88

It's a cave!


----------



## plumies

A little more specific, please, Dr. T.


----------



## expatgirl

if you use your imagination it looks like an abstract fish with the "hole" of the cave being  its gills............this is an artsy way of saying "No clue"


----------



## Andy M.

Not having and arts background myself, I feel completely comfortable saying, "No clue!".


----------



## plumies

Ha, it does sort of look like the shape of a fish.  Some kind of salt water, angel fish (I think??).  Or maybe I just need more coffee.  

DrThunder88 is on the right track.


----------



## buckytom

ooh, ooh, mistuh kottuh, mistuh kottuh.

it's carlsbad caverns.


----------



## plumies

Yes!!!!!  You're up!


----------



## buckytom

ok, what's the name of this building?


----------



## Buck

Fred the building.


----------



## miniman

My idea was Sky the scraper


----------



## Buck

How about Bill Ding?


----------



## jeninga75

Looks like one of the apt buildings in downtown Augusta...  

Kind of generic looking...


----------



## expatgirl

Leaning Tower of Pizza?  ( as in Pizza to Go?)


----------



## Katie H

Looks like my hotel in Caracas, Venezuela that I was staying  in when an earthquake  occurred.  The whole building swayed like a flag in a breeze.  What an experience!!!


----------



## expatgirl

oooooooooooh, Katie!, how frightening!!  One of my friends with her 2 year old by herself endured the big Cairo earthquake when the walls swayed back, forth, back, and was told had they done another "forth" the building would have collapsed (they were on the ground floor BTW!)


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> oooooooooooh, Katie!, how frightening!!  One of my friends with her 2 year old by herself endured the big Cairo earthquake when the walls swayed back, forth, back, and was told had they done another "forth" the building would have collapsed (they were on the ground floor BTW!)



It was blood pressure-raising  to say the least.

I think  I was on about the 10th floor.  There was pounding on the room  door,  along with  "Get down into the lobby...NOW!"

Didn't have   to tell me twice.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie E said:


> It was blood pressure-raising to say the least.
> 
> I think I was on about the 10th floor. There was pounding on the room door, along with "Get down into the lobby...NOW!"
> 
> Didn't have to tell me twice.


 
I was in Los Angeles on business many years ago. 6:30 in the morning I was in the shower on the 30th floor when an earthquake hit. You can imagine all the action plans that were running through my mind as I stood there covered with soap and significantly under dressed for an evacuation!


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> I was in Los Angeles on business many years ago. 6:30 in the morning I was in the shower on the 30th floor when an earthquake hit. You can imagine all the action plans that were running through my mind as I stood there covered with soap and significantly under dressed for an evacuation!



Yep, I understand the urgency.  Bizarre/scary  feeling,  isn't it?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I was in Los Angeles on business many years ago. 6:30 in the morning I was in the shower on the 30th floor when an earthquake hit. You can imagine all the action plans that were running through my mind as I stood there covered with soap and significantly under dressed for an evacuation!


 
Most of my _evacuations_ occur when I'm under dressed


----------



## suziquzie

Wow........


----------



## Andy M.

So, back to the photo.  Is it in the USA??


----------



## buckytom

sorry it took so long. i thought i'd be able to get online last night.

lol, i like buck's response. hmm, it's first name might be fred, but it only goes by it's last name.

it is not in the u.s.a..

hint: it's rooftop was used for spying.


----------



## buckytom

nope, not moscow. more west.


----------



## Andy M.

East Germany?


----------



## buckytom

keep going north west.

here's a picture of the roof.


----------



## miniman

If the roof top was used for spying, it may well in Berlin.


----------



## buckytom

it is a country in the european union, but not germany.

another hint. the building's occupation by an invading army was ended in 2005.


----------



## plumies

More northwest from Germany...so maybe Netherlands, Denmark (more north than west), UK, and Ireland?  I think Belguim is more west than north.


----------



## pacanis

Is it downtown Amsterdam?

Sorry, nobody said that yet


----------



## DrThunder88

I've had Troubles finding this one.


----------



## quicksilver

*The   HAIGE?????*

*quicksilver*

*---**----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*In the spring, at the end of the day, you should smell like dirt.*
* Margaret Atwood*


----------



## buckytom

ok, to make it easier, i'll give you the country, since plumies guessed it.

it's in ireland.


----------



## DrThunder88

Northern Ireland, I thought.

Divis Tower.


----------



## buckytom

lol, doc. i missed your first clue.

yup, it's the divis tower. you're up, doc.


----------



## DrThunder88

What on Earth is this?






There is some raised lettering on the yellow part, but the flash washed it out.

Guess hard.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## Andy M.

It makes the correct size holes in the dirt for planting specific plant seeds.


----------



## Barbara L

I hope it isn't this (because it looks too blunt), but some kind of tranquilizer dart?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Looks like a magnifying lens for scoring marksmanship targets.


----------



## quicksilver

_Looks like a garden divit for planting bulbs. But in the future, in  your clues can you think of a food clue?   Can you tell..... I NEED TO EAT *........NOW!*  No lunch or breakfast today ...too busy and now too hungry to think of prep. Will grab anything._

qiucksilver


----------



## DrThunder88

Buck's got it!  It's a scoring gauge.


----------



## Buck

When I first saw that picture I knew that I knew what it was but just couldn't  bring it forward.  An hour later it jumped into my mind.  We used to use those things in my Boy Scout rifle team.

Okay, what is this and where is it located?


----------



## Buck

Gotcha stumped, huh?

Okay, here's another view:


----------



## Barbara L

I have been working on it whenever I have a spare moment.  It is driving me nuts!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Gosh, Buck, that looks so familiar but the brain cells are just not firing at 2am-------I'm sorry........you were nice to post another view....


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> I have been working on it whenever I have a spare moment.  It is driving me nuts!
> 
> Barbara



Your avatar is so cute, Barbara, at least your cat isn't driving you nuts-----what is it taking measurements of  Keep trying!!


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> I have been working on it whenever I have a spare moment.  It is driving me nuts!
> 
> Barbara



Thank you for helping me achieve my goal.


----------



## Buck

expatgirl said:


> Gosh, Buck, that looks so familiar but the brain cells are just not firing at 2am-------I'm sorry........you were nice to post another view....



You won't find a nicer guy anywhere.


----------



## expatgirl

Buck, you are so right-----your wife is so lucky!  And I bet your kitties all agree----still wished that I could guess that danged picture-----I want to say somewhere in Russia but I know that's not it.............come on, Barbara, go for it.........


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Your avatar is so cute, Barbara, at least your cat isn't driving you nuts-----what is it taking measurements of Keep trying!!


Thanks!  Annette is no longer with us, but her daughters and nephew are.  I thought she was so cute when I dropped my measuring tape on her (it didn't bother her a bit) that I had to take the picture.  I call that picture "Seamstress Annette."  

Barbara


----------



## miniman

It appears to be a war memorial, is it in Europe?


----------



## Buck

expatgirl said:


> Buck, you are so right-----your wife is so lucky!  And I bet your kitties all agree----still wished that I could guess that danged picture-----I want to say somewhere in Russia but I know that's not it.............come on, Barbara, go for it.........




It's in the United States.


----------



## Buck

miniman said:


> It appears to be a war memorial, is it in Europe?



It is a war memorial.


----------



## Barbara L

I am beginning to strongly suspect that you erected this memorial yourself, yesterday morning, with the express purpose of sending us off on a mad internet search, only to find that we did it all in vain!

Is this memorial in the mid-west?  South?  It looks a lot like one in New York, designed by Daniel Draddy, but it isn't the one I found.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Barbara, try  northeast U.S.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it represent one war or more than one? It reminds me of some of the Soldiers & Sailors Monuments, but it doesn't look exactly like any of the ones I have seen pictures of.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

lots of american flags. One of the men positioned at the base, on the left, looks like he has a Revolutionary War cap on, but no idea.


----------



## Buck

It was built in 1889 to honor a regiment in the Civil War.


----------



## Barbara L

I have no idea.  I have just about worn my computer out looking for it!  I have found half a dozen that look very close, but not the right one.

 Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

_8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888_

_ Soldiers and Sailors Monument  Cleveland, Ohio?_

_88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888_


----------



## miniman

I looked at that quicksilver - but it is not a regimental memorial. I'm with you Barabara - I've googled alsorts of combinations but not found anything.


----------



## plumies

Is it the 1909 Soldiers and Sailors Civil War Monument in Warren, PA?


----------



## Buck

quicksilver said:


> _8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888_
> 
> _ Soldiers and Sailors Monument  Cleveland, Ohio?_
> 
> _88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888_



Not in Ohio.


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> Is it the 1909 Soldiers and Sailors Civil War Monument in Warren, PA?



Rather similar.  Right state, wrong city.


----------



## plumies

Darn.  It also looks like the Center Square Civil War Memorial in Easton, PA but I don't think it is.  The pillar is different shape.  The search continues....


----------



## plumies

Okay, one last try.  How about the Civil War Soldiers Monument in Shamokin, PA?  If that's not it, I'm all out.


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> Darn.  It also looks like the Center Square Civil War Memorial in Easton, PA but I don't think it is.  The pillar is different shape.  The search continues....



Not Easton, but you're darn close.  Go west a bit.


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> Okay, one last try.  How about the Civil War Soldiers Monument in Shamokin, PA?  If that's not it, I'm all out.


 

Not Shamokin.  Hang in there you're SO close.


----------



## plumies

There are so many of them! Wow, I never knew. At least I'm getting an education out of this.    Okay, I'm going to give it one more go to see if I can get even closer!  

You picked a good one, Buck!


----------



## quicksilver

*Richmond, va.?*


----------



## Buck

quicksilver said:


> *Richmond, va.?*




Nope, check recent posts.


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> There are so many of them! Wow, I never knew. At least I'm getting an education out of this.    Okay, I'm going to give it one more go to see if I can get even closer!
> 
> You picked a good one, Buck!




You're darn near tripping over it.  Not that this will help you, but it's in my hometown.


----------



## plumies

Found it!  Soldiers & Sailors Monument in Allentown's Center Square!


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> Found it!  Soldiers & Sailors Monument in Allentown's Center Square!


HOORAY!
HOORAY!
HOORAY!
HOORAY!
YOU GOT IT!  YOU'RE UP!


----------



## quicksilver

_ That's no fair. I had to take a dinner break!  Congradulations!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## plumies

Whew! How could I have missed Allentown?? Billy Joel would be dissappointed, hehe.

Okay, who is this statue of and where is it?


----------



## plumies

quicksilver said:


> _ That's no fair. I had to take a dinner break! Congradulations!!!!!!!!!_


 
 You're absolutely right. I had the advantage I'm still stuck at work (obviously not working ) so I had some time. Thanks!


----------



## quicksilver

*   Archbishop somebody or other holding a partiarcal cross*
*somewhere from Jordan to Rome.   I have no clue!!!*


----------



## plumies

Not an Archbishop but continue along that line.  Rome is closer to the location than Jordan.


----------



## quicksilver

* Cyprus, is closer. *


----------



## plumies

quicksilver said:


> * Cyprus, is closer. *


 
Is that your answer?


----------



## Barbara L

King Saint Stephen - Budapest, Hungary

Barbara


----------



## plumies

Barbara L said:


> King Saint Stephen - Budapest, Hungary
> 
> Barbara


 
*YES!!!!!*  You're up!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo! Ok, what is this, and what is it used for?


----------



## quicksilver

*   wooden collar of the ancient aztecs?*


----------



## Barbara L

Good guess, but not yet.

Barbara


----------



## plumies

So it is made out of wood? My first thought was copper or brass. And I have no clue as to what it is.


----------



## Barbara L

It is made of copper.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I'll be back in about 4 hours.  Happy guessing!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

It's a prehistoric PAC-MAN unearthed in an archaeological dig.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> It's a prehistoric PAC-MAN unearthed in an archaeological dig.


 
They do archaeological digs in strip clubs?




hmmmm, let's see who gets that


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> They do archaeological digs in strip clubs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, let's see who gets that


 

Are you a Titan fan?


----------



## pacanis

Andy got it.


I try to keep up with everything.
Big Browns fan.


----------



## Buck

Okay, Pacanis.  I'll admit ignorance.  Enlighten me!!

(I hate it when I said something witty and didn't even realize it!)


----------



## pacanis

Nothing really witty, Buck. Just felt like getting a little football reference in there, albeit in a roundabout way...... 
Adam "Pacman" Jones, the troubled cornerback from the TN Titans who spends way to much time in strip clubs causing problems.

Tis the season you know, with the draft this weekend.


----------



## Buck

Okay Barb.  I think it's time for a hint.


----------



## Barbara L

Africa

Barbara


----------



## VaporTrail

Hmm... an example of African Bracelet/Anklet currency possibly?


----------



## Barbara L

That's why I didn't want to give hints until someone asked.  It was too easy!  Yes, it is an anklet that was used for money.

Barbara


----------



## VaporTrail

Now I gotta figure out something to post...


----------



## Katie H

Barbara, when was  this used?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm really not sure Katie. I found it here, Bakuba Anklet Money, and I found another example somewhere else. 

Barbara


----------



## VaporTrail

Here we go.

Goin to work, shall return @ 0730ish EDT


----------



## Katie H

Actually, I asked WHEN it was  used.  The link  you offered  didn't  say.


----------



## Barbara L

Katie E said:


> Actually, I asked WHEN it was used. The link you offered didn't say.


That's why I said I didn't know.  I just included the link to show where I got it.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Congratulations, VaporTrail, and you worked so hard at trying to guess it, too.


----------



## pacanis

One of Wonder Woman's bracelets?
How about one of those neck stretcher things (keeping with the African theme)?


----------



## quicksilver

*Having no conception/gauge for size; an ancient backbelt?*


----------



## Andy M.

It's the base for a coffee table. Just need a glass top.


----------



## Katie H

Looks like it  could bee a wooden cuff bracelet.


----------



## VaporTrail

Katie E said:


> Looks like it could bee a wooden cuff bracelet.


Thats half of it. It does have another function. One that people who can find the common thread in the words Varietal, Burbon, and Arabica might find useful.

I'm running around like an idiot with work, so I might wind up having to drop out without warning.


----------



## Katie H

A bracelet made out of some variety of coffee  wood?


----------



## VaporTrail

Nope, it is a function, not a material. But yes, it has to do with coffee.


----------



## Barbara L

It is a bracelet that doubles as a coffee cup holder.  At $70 each, I think I'll pass!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Good one Barbara.
Interesting pic, VT.  The things people come up with.....


----------



## Andy M.

Then it's upside down in the picture!  

I would have guessed it right away if it was right side up.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, you could use it that way, but you'd have a hot lap!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I think everyone should own a $70 gizmo they wrap around their styrofoam cup of coffee.


----------



## Buck

I agree.  There's  nothing tackier than unadorned styrofoam!


----------



## pacanis

I bet they come in colors to match your Lambo's shift knob, too!


----------



## expatgirl

Andy M. said:


> It's the base for a coffee table. Just need a glass top.



well, Andy, you could have used it for Ken and Barbie's coffee table


----------



## Barbara L

So, how long do we give VaporTrail to confirm it?  He hasn't been on in the last 24 hours.  I don't want to just take the liberty without an agreement.  I'm fine with waiting too.  I wouldn't consider going ahead except that it is pretty clear that I found the same picture.

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Barb,  since you've clearly  nailed  it, I think it's  okay to  post.   It's  been well over 24 hours now.

Isn't  withdrawal an awful  thing?


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Isn't withdrawal an awful thing?


YES!!!

Okay, what is this?


----------



## Barbara L

BTW, storm coming through. It has already affected the satellite dish (messing up my TV), so there is a chance I may be gone for awhile.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

frame for an adjustable mirror?


babe


----------



## pacanis

It's a mechanical dream catcher


----------



## Buck

What the heck is a mechanical dream?


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> What the heck is a mechanical dream?


I think James has those!  

No to all guesses so far.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> What the heck is a mechanical dream?


 
haha


----------



## Barbara L

One hint.  This is pretty old.  

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Yep.  Seems to  look old from the photo.   Another clue   please?


----------



## Barbara L

Last clue until some serious guessing has taken place!  Used to measure something.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Wow, that's a pretty nice clue, barbara!  I was going to ask if it had something to do with embroidery....but if it measures something then we're dealing in a different dimension


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> ...but if it measures something then we're dealing in a different dimension


Definitely!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

did it measure time or direction?


----------



## Barbara L

Direction is part of it.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

It looks like a gyroscope holder for a compass - used in the days of sailing so the pitch of the ship does not affect the compass. Used for helping find the position and indicating the direction of travel.


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet.  And although it is used to measure direction (and something else), it isn't direction in the way you might think.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

does it have someting to do with weather or the stars?


----------



## expatgirl

are we talking about the length of something?


----------



## Barbara L

Nothing to do with weather, stars, or length.

I'll be back in a few hours.  Just got up long enough to see James off to school and check in here.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

_Shirt collars and hat brim measurements?_


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  The thing it measures cannot be seen.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Buckytom's weather answer is the closest so far, but not it. 

HUGE clue: Something to do with the planet we live on. Well, most of us! 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

something to do with air????


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Buckytom's weather answer is the closest so far, but not it.
> 
> HUGE clue: *Something to do with the planet we live on*. Well, most of us!
> 
> Barbara


 
Currently?


Does it measure the stars path across the sky?


----------



## Andy M.

Phases of the moon?


----------



## Barbara L

Not air or moon or even frog.  It's just little old me, Under... oh wait!  Lost my head for a minute!  

I think I may be on the same planet pacanis is on!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

*strange object*

measures wind direction and how fast it is moving.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

They just called and I have to go in to work early, so I'll be back in a few hours.  If you pay attention to the words in my clues (and the one implied in my HUGE clue) you should find it with no problem.  

Happy searching!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Does it have anything to do with measuring the force of gravity?


----------



## Barbara L

You're getting warmer Buck.  

Maybe you should all go on a _field_ trip to try to find one of these.  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Measures  the  Earth's magnetic  fields?

ie an  old timey  magnetometer.


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Measures the Earth's magnetic fields?
> 
> ie an old timey magnetometer.


You got it! It is an Earth Inductor (also called Delzenne's Circle). It measures the magnitude and direction of the Earth's magnetic field. This one was from the 1800s.

Give us a good one Buck!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

What  and where is this?


----------



## expatgirl

they look like cave dwellings


----------



## Buck

Nope, not cave dwellings.


----------



## Barbara L

The openings look man-made.  It looks like some kind of fortress.  

Barbara


----------



## Buck

They are man-made (or woman-made, who knows?)

Not a fortress.


----------



## DrThunder88

Looks to me like the remains of some sort of ramp where beams would be inserted into the holes and then planks would be laid perpendicular to the beams.  I don't even know what to call such a thing.  "Transverse cliff face cantilever ramp" maybe?


----------



## expatgirl

now say that 3 times very fast, Dr.Thunder!!


----------



## DrThunder88

Heck, I could barely type it slowly!


----------



## expatgirl

DrThunder88 said:


> Heck, I could barely type it slowly!


----------



## Buck

No beams involved.


----------



## elaine l

Looks like an ancient fort.


----------



## Buck

Not a fort.


----------



## josh_swinehart

*Cliff Tombs?*

Are they cliff vault tombs? Like those of the Toraja?

-Josh


----------



## Buck

josh_swinehart said:


> Are they cliff vault tombs? Like those of the Toraja?
> 
> -Josh



Nice try, but nope.  Keep guessing!


----------



## Barbara L

It reminds me a little of Lord of the Rings.  Is it in New Zealand?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

Waaaaaaay wrong continent.  Go North a whole bunch.


----------



## Barbara L

Asia? (Not that that would narrow it down a lot!)

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

hahahaha, Barbs, narrowing it down to Asia!!!!!


----------



## bananafeller

is it _Mount Huangshan iin china?
_


----------



## expatgirl

jest curious, Buck, have you been there?????  Just looking at it I know that your cats and mine would probably love it if there are not other critters around.......

is this place volacanic in origin that you know of?


----------



## DrThunder88

Is it north of the Qutang Gorge plank road?


----------



## Buck

Barbara L said:


> Asia? (Not that that would narrow it down a lot!)
> 
> Barbara



Yes. Asia.


----------



## Buck

bananafeller said:


> is it _Mount Huangshan iin china?
> _



Nope. Keep guessing.


----------



## Buck

expatgirl said:


> jest curious, Buck, have you been there?????  Just looking at it I know that your cats and mine would probably love it if there are not other critters around.......
> 
> is this place volacanic in origin that you know of?



Have not been there.  I don't know if it's volcanic.  I don't think so.


----------



## Buck

DrThunder88 said:


> Is it north of the Qutang Gorge plank road?



Yes.  This is in northern China.


----------



## Buck

Has everyone gone to sleep, or are you just not up to the challenge?


----------



## babetoo

Buck said:


> Has everyone gone to sleep, or are you just not up to the challenge?


 
sorry buck, not asleep but i have no clue.



babe


----------



## Buck

Tunnel vision might help.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Horizontal Mine Shafts? I don't know for what...Jade maybe?

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

I'm awake, Buck.  Looked for it off and on.  Haven't been able to refine my searches enough and thought it would have been gotten by now, now that we know it's in China.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Guoliang Tunnel Road

JOHN FENZEL: Travel

Near Bottom







Cool. My google-fu has not failed me after all.

-Josh hart


----------



## Buck

Well done, Grasshopper.

You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

Give us a good one Josh!  Buck--I looked for it, but then got busy and forgot.  I'm glad someone new to the game got this one.    Let's see if he has caught on to the trick!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

What is this?






-Josh hart


----------



## miniman

That is really fascinating Buck.

Josh that looks like the Rocketeer's face mask.


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know but it looks like a motorcycle gang would love it!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Wow.
That's just a little weird looking....


----------



## josh_swinehart

miniman said:


> That is really fascinating Buck.
> 
> Josh that looks like the Rocketeer's face mask.



It is not the rocketeer's face mask.

Keep guessing.

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

Interesting "bling."  Have no  clue, but do the straps have a significance  to its use/purpose?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Katie E said:


> Interesting "bling."  Have no  clue, but do the straps have a significance  to its use/purpose?



Yes.

-Josh hart


----------



## Barbara L

It kind of looks like the metal part would clamp onto some kind of pole, and the switches would help adjust the tension of the hold.  But I can't think of what it would be for!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

Barbara L said:


> It kind of looks like the metal part would clamp onto some kind of pole, and the switches would help adjust the tension of the hold.  But I can't think of what it would be for!
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, 

You are on the wrong track. 

Unless you are going to attach it to a Pole.*

*-That was a hint.


----------



## pdswife

is it something used to climb mountains...


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> is it something used to climb mountains...



Nope.

-Josh hart


----------



## babetoo

view from underneath a ceiling fan?  i never even come close in these things.


babe


----------



## Katie H

Do   the  screw-like  devices  have   a  way  to exert   pressure  onto  something?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Katie E said:


> Do   the  screw-like  devices  have   a  way  to exert   pressure  onto  something?



Yes they do. 

-Josh hart


----------



## josh_swinehart

babetoo said:


> view from underneath a ceiling fan?  i never even come close in these things.
> 
> 
> babe



No, sorry.


----------



## miniman

Does it secure to something like a bridge to hold someone working on it.


----------



## expatgirl

it looks too pretty for outdoor use---it is for outdoor or indoor use or both?


----------



## pacanis

I'll throw out a WAG....

Does it strap on and exert  pressure on a hernia?

No, that would be too bizzarre.


----------



## DrThunder88

I was going to guess painful, brass jockstrap, so yours isn't the weirdest yet, pacanis!


----------



## pacanis

DrThunder88 said:


> I was going to guess painful, brass jockstrap, so yours isn't the weirdest yet, pacanis!


 
There you go!
It's C-3PO'S athletic supporter.

In the words of Fast Times at Ridgemont High.........
If you can't be an athlete, be an athletic supporter


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> I'll throw out a WAG....
> 
> Does it strap on and exert  pressure on a hernia?
> 
> No, that would be too bizzarre.



That is on the right track but no not a hernia. 

-Josh hart

Also not an Athletic Supporter or Jock Strap.


----------



## VaporTrail

Sorry about disappearing like that. 

Exactly right... I have got to stop answering these... It automatically brings on massive workload or problems with my computer or other such stuff. 

Again, sorry about the long wait, this is the first time I've been on since I disappeared.


----------



## josh_swinehart

I just noticed that the way the picture was shot the object is upside down the straps should be left, right and top. Forgive me.

-Josh hart


----------



## miniman

knee brace?


----------



## josh_swinehart

miniman said:


> knee brace?



No 

-Josh hart


----------



## LT72884

is it something to do with head trauma.


----------



## Buck

Is it a stereotactic device?


----------



## josh_swinehart

LT72884 said:


> is it something to do with head trauma.



Yes



> Is it a stereotactic device?



Had to look that up, but no.

-Josh hart


----------



## LT72884

its to relieve the pressure from the trauma.


----------



## josh_swinehart

LT72884 said:


> its to relieve the pressure from the trauma.



No.

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

Something to GIVE you head trauma.  The straps look like they are made of elastic.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Katie E said:


> Something to GIVE you head trauma.  The straps look like they are made of elastic.



Its primary use is not to harm, though I can't say it couldn't or wouldn't hurt you. The straps do seem to be fabric of some kind.

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of head immobilation thingy. Or mabey traction device


----------



## Buck

Does its use involve electricity?


----------



## Aera

Something used after brain surgery to keep the skull intact?


----------



## Barbara L

I was thinking somewhere along the sames lines as Aera.  Something to hold broken facial bones together.

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

Barbara L said:


> I was thinking somewhere along the sames lines as Aera.  Something to hold broken facial bones together.
> 
> Barbara



This is the closest so far. 

It does not use electricity.

How specific does the guess have to be for a win/reveal?

-Josh hart


----------



## Barbara L

josh_swinehart said:


> How specific does the guess have to be for a win/reveal?
> 
> -Josh hart


That's really up to you, but if you want it more specific, we might need another clue!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> Some kind of head immobilation thingy. Or mabey traction device



First person to combine this answer and Barbara L's and be a bit more specific about what the contraption gets strapped to and when will have it.

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

One needs to post a pic of the same item and the patent number


As close as you say, josh, but it seems like we're closing in, so I'd give it some more guesses or perhaps a clue (time period?) or not....


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> One needs to post a pic of the same item and the patent number
> 
> 
> As close as you say, josh, but it seems like we're closing in, so I'd give it some more guesses or perhaps a clue (time period?) or not....



I think you are all quite close. I would also accept a pic and the Original Name it was marketed under. C'mon kids get those guesses in.

-Josh hart


----------



## josh_swinehart

C'mon you are so close. No one has it. Ok I will be patient.

-Josh hart


----------



## expatgirl

sometimes, we DC folks, are slow on the uptake......or at least I am and I'm not guessing cause then I'd have to post a picture which is boatload of a lot of trouble on this end


----------



## DrThunder88

Hmm...a nose brace?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm still working on it!  Had to take a supper break.  

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

DrThunder88 said:


> Hmm...a nose brace?



Yep. 

An unusual early 20th century French              nasal 'Rectificateur' which would have been applied after nasal              fracture or facial injury. The apparatus was placed over the nose              and held secure with straps around the back of the head. The idea              was that by adjusting the screws on the nose piece, pressure could              be applied to recreate symmetry after injuries which might have              deviated the nasal septum. Quite likely completely useless, but a              fascinating glimpse into historical medical practice. It comes with              the original box which is marked "Rectificateur '_Nice Nose_'              Brevete"!

French Nasal Rectificateur - Medical Antique

Good Doctor I believe that means that you are up.

-Josh hart


----------



## expatgirl

Does this mean, Dr Thunder has guessed it?


----------



## josh_swinehart

yes, he got it. his turn for a picture.

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

josh_swinehart said:


> Yep.
> Good Doctor I believe that means that you are up.
> 
> -Josh hart



Yep, expat.   I think so,  but   I  don't  think I ever want  to  encounter this  piece  of medical  equipment.  UGH!!!  Scary.


----------



## pacanis

Ahhhh. Yes, it's all making sense now.
Good one. Now the strap placement is making sense


----------



## expatgirl

"   I'm listening to Neil Diamond and his "store bought woman" and Cracking Rosie---so it's a given that you've guessed it, Dr. Josh,  glad to see some new blood in here...but you need to be respecitve of when you're contacted to continue....just to be sure....


----------



## Barbara L

I keep doing that!  I thought of the nose thing a long time ago, but I talked myself out of it.  I have done that too many times!  

Give us a good one DrThunder!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> Ahhhh. Yes, it's all making sense now.
> Good one. Now the strap placement is making sense




Glad you liked it. Sorry about the upside down picture.

-Josh hart

Again Again!


----------



## expatgirl

isn't if fun to have the right guess?????  it's such a rush!!!!!!!  such the little joys i life......


----------



## Barbara L

josh_swinehart said:


> Glad you liked it. Sorry about the upside down picture.
> 
> -Josh hart
> 
> Again Again!


I usually print them out and look at unusual ones from varous angles, just to make sure, anyway!  Yes, I admit I take this too seriously!  It's fun!!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

expatgirl said:


> "   I'm listening to Neil Diamond and his "store bought woman" and Cracking Rosie---so it's a given that you've guessed it, Dr. Josh,  glad to see some new blood in here...but you need to be respecitve of when you're contacted to continue....just to be sure....



I'm sorry I did not follow that. Have I been impertinent to someone? My apologies if I have stepped on toes. 

-Josh hart


----------



## expatgirl

no, you've not been impertinent to anyone...just be sure that you hear from the original poster to go ahead...you never know what they really want you to post for their final answer---just have your pic lines up cause we think that you have it


----------



## josh_swinehart

expatgirl said:


> no, you've not been impertinent to anyone...just be sure that you hear from the original poster to go ahead...you never know what they really want you to post for their final answer---just have your pic lines up cause we think that you have it



Ok. I was the OP for the picture in question so I gave the win to Dr.Thunder when guessed it. Now it is his turn if he wants it. But thanks for looking out for me. I am about off for the evening good night all.

-Josh hart


----------



## DrThunder88

Aw, nerts.  I was right?

Here's one that should be right over the plate.  Where is/was this?


----------



## expatgirl

oh, what a braggert......heheheheh!! No, congrats on winning........what the heck is that>>>>looks like something to do with baseball---am I off target???


----------



## expatgirl

i think that it's  "braggart"...I hate it when I misspelll....what a  **&^^%&& I am......


----------



## DrThunder88

I was disappointed because I knew it was my turn to do the hard part!


----------



## expatgirl

no, if you can post a decent pic then you have the biggest battle won!!!


----------



## expatgirl

have fun being the head guy, Dr. Thunder....


----------



## Andy M.

It looks like some sort of commemorative home plate laid into a tile floor.  Are we to guessw where?


----------



## DrThunder88

Please do.  Or guess what it commemorates.


----------



## plumies

Does it have to do with the Red Sox? Or something where an old home plate is located?


----------



## DrThunder88

Not related to the Red Sox, but it is where home used to be.


----------



## josh_swinehart

I know! I know! However, I am not sure I want to go again so soon. hmm...

-Josh hart


----------



## DrThunder88

It's falling fast, so perhaps a clue?

The field it commemorates shares a name with the avenue it's located on.


----------



## Andy M.

Candlestick park


----------



## Andy M.

LA Colosseum


----------



## middie

It's not the Baseball Hall of Fame in Cooperstown New York is it ?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nope so far.  East of the Mississippi though.


----------



## expatgirl

guess, Josh, guess......


----------



## expatgirl

I know absolutely zip about baseball (except that Roger Clemens is in a boatload of country music trouble) would it have anything to do with the New York Yankees or Babe Ruth????


----------



## Barbara L

Camden Yards?

*MEMORABLE MOMENTS AT CAMDEN YARDS*All Star Game Site: 1993 

Cal Ripken plays in his
2,131st consecutive game on September 6, 1995 passing
Lou Gehrig record.
Ripken's consecutive game streak ends at 2,632 games
on September 20, 1998
Eddie Murray's 500th career homerun.​?

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

expatgirl said:


> guess, Josh, guess......



If I must.

_Home plate of Forbes Field is preserved under glass inside Posvar Hall.

New Haven Register Blogs: Ramblings from The Runway: September 2007






_


----------



## expatgirl

Swing, batter, swing..........I hope that you have a home run, there, Josh!!!!


----------



## josh_swinehart

expatgirl said:


> Swing, batter, swing..........I hope that you have a home run, there, Josh!!!!



Thanks we will see when Dr.Thunder shows up. Though, I must say that I am pretty confident that I have it identified. 

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> Swing, batter, swing..........



Trace Adkins..."Swing."  Love  that booming voice.

Yep, looks like  Josh has  it nailed.


----------



## suziquzie

Expat and Katie you each have a different song running thru my head and they don't blend well together!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> Expat and Katie you each have a different song running thru my head and they don't blend well together!!!!!!


LOL  Well, I'm going with Trace!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Forbes Field/Posvar Hall it was/is!


----------



## Barbara L

Give us a good one Josh!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

whoopieeee, Batter, Batter, Batter, Swing!!! out to the right field (that's where I was positoned-----never a chance that I would catch it)  prayed the whole time it would never come that way---only looked for the lefty batters---


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> Expat and Katie you each have a different song running thru my head and they don't blend well together!!!!!!




LOL!!!


----------



## josh_swinehart

Ok. Lets try this one on for size. Don't get scared it is not what you think it is.






Guess what this is a photo of. 
Let the games begin.
Release the hounds.
All that Jazz. 

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

Is acupuncture involved?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Katie E said:


> Is acupuncture involved?



No, but thanks for playing. 

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

An X-ray of a Teletubby?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> An X-ray of a Teletubby?



X-ray Yes Teletubby No.

-Josh hart


----------



## Katie H

How 'bout a Disney-like animatronics model?


----------



## Barbara L

This one has me stumped for now!  Your guess sounds good Katie.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of exoskeleton or an xray of a terroristic detonating device?

Either way, you're not getting on a plane with it.  lol


----------



## josh_swinehart

How 'bout a Disney-like animatronics model? - No

terroristic detonating device - No

Keep 'em coming.

-Josh


----------



## Jeekinz

Do you have a larger/clearer pic of the container in the torso area?

Looks like something straped around an infant mannaquin.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Jeekinz said:


> Do you have a larger/clearer pic of the container in the torso area?
> 
> Looks like something straped around an infant mannaquin.



I do not.

It does look like that, however, it is not that.

-Josh hart


----------



## miniman

If you save picture to your PC, you can then enlarge it. To me it looks like a statue with lots of nails and a chain holding what appears to be a drum - but I can't match that through google.


----------



## Jeekinz

miniman said:


> If you save picture to your PC, you can then enlarge it. To me it looks like a statue with lots of nails and a chain holding what appears to be a drum - but I can't match that through google.


 
Yeah, I was using the zoom feature on my browser but it gets too pixelated to really inspect the pic.


----------



## pacanis

I was holding down CTRL and scrolling to get it bigger. Definitely some kind of chain... I was thinking maybe on a lantern. And a bunch of nails? Something with no skeleton?


----------



## josh_swinehart

miniman said:


> *a statue with lots of nails and a chain*



It is that but I will need more info to award a win.


-Josh hart


----------



## Buck

I think it's time for a hint.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Buck said:


> I think it's time for a hint.



You do?

Well Perhaps just one.

The object's culture of origin will narrow down your search substantially.

-Josh hart

Though truth be told I think someone could get it with just what *miniman* said and a bit of "stream of consciousness" googling.


----------



## Buck

Looks like we've hit a wall here, Josh.  We need more info.


----------



## Barbara L

Buck said:


> Looks like we've hit a wall here, Josh. We need more info.


Agreed!  I have searched quite a bit, but I haven't come close yet.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

I'm absolutely stuck on this. Tried googling slavery as well but got no where.


----------



## josh_swinehart

It is from Africa. That is all you are getting! 

You really should be able to narrow it down. I found objects like it on google image using guesses you have already made as search terms. 

-Josh hart


----------



## Buck

How about some form of fetish doll?


----------



## Jeekinz

Voodoo doll?


----------



## pacanis

I don't even think it's a doll, but I'm probably wrong.
I just googled every clue given in different combinations and haven't come up with anything remotely close..... Africa, x-ray, statue, chain..... you would think I'd have gotten some kind of hit mixing them up some. As I'm sure you've all been doing (off and on )


----------



## Jeekinz

Besides the obvious, the human shape has a platform for feet like a bobblehead.


----------



## DrThunder88

I'm finding the same as Buck.  Not something I want to be caught posting at work, though!


----------



## jeninga75

Hmmm, most of the day with no guesses... another hint? Or are we calling uncle on this one...


----------



## Jeekinz

jeninga75 said:


> Or are we calling uncle on this one...


 
NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Heck, NO!   Buck  just told  me he PMd Josh today.  Maybe that will break the logjam loose.


----------



## Andy M.

The x-ray image is of a figure that serves as a container of spiritual forces from the land of the dead. It is from the Central African kingdom of the Kongo.

I suppose you'll want the link.  Check it out!


----------



## josh_swinehart

Andy M. said:


> The x-ray image is of a figure that serves as a container of spiritual forces from the land of the dead. It is from the Central African kingdom of the Kongo.
> 
> I suppose you'll want the link.  Check it out!



For the win!

Nkisi Figurine.

My most humble apologies to all. I have been on jury duty and have been unable to get to my computer. As Andy has won it I will let you all get on with the fun. Be back after the trial.

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The x-ray image is of a figure that serves as a container of spiritual forces from the land of the dead. It is from the Central African kingdom of the Kongo.
> 
> I suppose you'll want the link. Check it out!


 
Geez. Why didn't you say something earlier?

You get a red star today for getting a tough pic with the least amount of clues


----------



## Jeekinz

Thank GAWD!


----------



## jeninga75

Wow...  Good job!


----------



## Barbara L

Oh Annnnnnndyyyyyyyyy! HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please??????????


Barbara
P.S.  Good job!


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Oh Annnnnnndyyyyyyyyy! HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please??????????
> 
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. Good job!


 
He must be ordering his tongs


----------



## Andy M.

OK OK I'm working on it!


----------



## Andy M.

*Have a Go at This*

See what you can do with this.


----------



## pacanis

Can opener???


----------



## Andy M.

That's not it


----------



## Mama

Is it a light that sticks on something?


----------



## Andy M.

It is a light.  You need to be more specific.


----------



## DrThunder88

Ear-clip light.


----------



## Andy M.

We have a winner.  It is an ear mounted halogen light.


----------



## DrThunder88

Ear lights lack the quiet dignity of headband lights.

What's it?


----------



## pacanis

A clam shucker?


----------



## Barbara L

My husband didn't see it up close but was wondering if it is a pipe cleaner/scraper.

I wish we could make the picture bigger, but I don't know if that would really help me!

Barbara


----------



## Mama

oyster shucker?


----------



## DrThunder88

It is a pretty small picture.  Here's a better one.





Not guessed so far.


----------



## Buck

Skinning knife?


----------



## Andy M.

It's not intended for use in the kitchen (on food), is it?


----------



## pacanis

It looks familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen it.
So time for a WAG.... Is it a native Alaskan knife?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nope so far.  And it's not a knife!  I can see that it sort of looks beveled in that photo, but it is roughly the same thickness over the entire width.


----------



## Barbara L

Letter opener?

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Not a letter opener.  It's not used for cutting.  The edges are all fairly blunt.

Sorry, I missed Andy M's question on the last page.  No.  It's not really a kitchen implement, but it serves the same purpose as a fairly common one.


----------



## Andy M.

How long is it?


----------



## DrThunder88

It's about 5.5 inches long.


----------



## Andy M.

DrThunder88 said:


> It's about 5.5 inches long.


 

AHA!  I thought so!

In that case...

I don't have a clue!

May I have a clue?


----------



## cara

do you have a picture from "above" and not from the side?


----------



## DrThunder88

Clue: It--and more specifically its significantly larger "partner"--are associated with one particular Asian culture.


----------



## mudbug

samurai knives?


----------



## Buck

Is it used for spreading something?


----------



## Katie H

Is it associated with Bonsai?


----------



## DrThunder88

Not for spreading, bonsai, or samurai swords.  Though I believe the company that made it does make katanas despite not being Japanese.  Think souther and wester.


----------



## Russellkhan

Is it the little sharpener blade that partners with a kukri?


----------



## DrThunder88

Yep, a "chakmak" (bottom left, "karda" on bottom right).  It serves the same purpose as a butcher's steel for a slightly different knife!




You're up, Russell!


----------



## josh_swinehart

Well done Russellkhan! Give us a good one.


----------



## Russellkhan

Thanks! 

So, here we go. I'm not sure if this will turn out too easy, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Andy M.

Russell, would you give a size reference?


----------



## Buck

Looks like a  Mentos  mint candy to me.


----------



## Russellkhan

Oops, didn't even think of that! 
Those gridlines are a little over 3/4 inch apart.


----------



## Russellkhan

Not a Mentos, though I have heard the two compared before.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Marker for the game Go?


----------



## Russellkhan

Correct, Josh - it's a Go stone. Nicely done. You're up then!


----------



## josh_swinehart

There you go.


----------



## plumies

It's a horn violin


----------



## josh_swinehart

plumies said:


> It's a horn violin



It is that, I am looking for a specific name however. 

Yes I am making life difficult humor me, it was an easy pic.

-Josh hart


----------



## plumies

Stroh Horn Violin, Aluminum?


----------



## Andy M.

How about Stroh


----------



## josh_swinehart

plumies said:


> Stroh Horn Violin, Aluminum?



Close enough, win awarded. 

Give us a harder one than mine. 

-Josh hart


----------



## plumies

Whew! Thank you!

How about this?  I have a feeling someone is going to know this right off the bat.


----------



## Andy M.

I guess "grinder" isn't going to get me the win.


----------



## plumies

Not quite.  

What kind of grinder?


----------



## Russellkhan

ice crusher?


----------



## pacanis

Garlic grinder?


----------



## Buck

Salt grinder?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Some kind of grinder, nutmeg, parm, etc.


----------



## plumies

Although I think this would grind all three, it was designed to grind something else.


----------



## plumies

Oops, sorry Josh, I didn't see your post before I replied.  Yes, it grinds nutmeg!  A dual chamber nonetheless.  It's made out of walnut, cast iron, and punched tin.


----------



## Buck

How about peppercorns?

Oh well..............


----------



## pacanis

Dual chamber..... for different grinds?


----------



## josh_swinehart

So thats me again is it, ok give me a minute.

On a completely unrelated note, google image spits out almost nothing but marijuana paraphernalia when you start searching for a "grinder" or a "blue grinder" Weird.

Another easy one.







-Josh


----------



## plumies

I believe it only had 1 grind wheel (I think that's what it's called) in the box. Guess if you really needed a lot of nutmeg...???


----------



## plumies

Looks like a cross between a pocket watch, telescope, and eclipse viewer.  I have no idea.


----------



## Buck

An early miniature camera.


----------



## pacanis

plumies said:


> I believe it only had 1 grind wheel (I think that's what it's called) in the box. Guess if you really needed a lot of nutmeg...???


 
Interesting.
My Uncle could have used one of those back in the day at Christmastime, for his Tom & Jerry's.


----------



## Buck

Lancaster Ladies Watch camera to be exact.


----------



## plumies

Buck said:


> Lancaster Ladies Watch camera to be exact.


 

Oooooo!!!


----------



## josh_swinehart

Buck said:


> Lancaster Ladies Watch camera to be exact.



Well Done, your turn.

-Josh hart


----------



## Buck

Be patient, folks.  Katie E and I will be acting as precinct workers in tomorrow's Kentucky primary.  Will be out until early evening tomorrow.  Will post a pic then.  Have to get to bed early since we'll get up at 4 a.m.  Promise.


----------



## pacanis

Wasn't there a picture here last night that Buck posted?


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Wasn't there a picture here last night that Buck posted?


There was, but there was an identifying website in the corner (very tiny).  It was a picture of some really pretty wind-blown hills or mountains in Namibia.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I thought so. This morning I thought maybe he took it down until he could answer the guesses. 
Windblown hills huh... I thought it was an extreme closeup of frosting or something


----------



## Barbara L

OK, while we are waiting for Buck, what is this?  Hint, it IS NOT what it looks like!  Actually no one has to guess.  I will post the follow-up picture as soon as I post this.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, here is what it is!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

We're baaaaaaaack!!  Whew!  Getting  up at 4:00AM is tough.  Such is the price of  freedom.

Cute pic Barb. Thanks.

OK, this one is pretty straightforward.  Who is this?


----------



## Buck

What's the matter guys, do I have all of you stumped?


----------



## Barbara L

I did some searching last night but haven't had a chance yet today.  Is this person still alive?

Barbara


----------



## Buck

He died in 1984.


----------



## plumies

Was he an actor?


----------



## plumies

Oh wait, is it Ansel Adams?


----------



## Barbara L

plumies said:


> Oh wait, is it Ansel Adams?


Rats!  I was going to guess that last night for some reason, then I just found out he died in 1984.  That has to be it!

Barbara


----------



## Buck

plumies said:


> Oh wait, is it Ansel Adams?



You got it.  Nice work.  You're up.


----------



## plumies

Thanks, Buck! Barb, you should trust your instinct because I bet you're right most of the time. 

Okay, so what's this?


----------



## Chez Nick

Is it a bottle opener?


----------



## plumies

It does kind of look like one but no.


----------



## babetoo

ice pick?

babe


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I have never seen one, or heard of one (that I know of), but is it a horse hoof scraper/pick?  I looked them up and it doesn't look just like any of them, but right now that's all I can think of!

Barbara


----------



## plumies

Sorry, not an ice pick or a horse hoof scraper/pick.

Hint: It's ~4" long when opened as in the picture.


----------



## Buck

Maybe a smoker's pipe tool?


----------



## plumies

Nope. Nothing to do with smoking or pipes.


----------



## Jeekinz

Lock pick?


----------



## plumies

Not a lock pick.

Hint: There are three parts to this tool (i.e., 3 steps in using this tool to make something)


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it an old plumbing tool?


----------



## plumies

Nope, nothing to do with plumbing.

Here's a close-up of one of the ends.

_Edit:_

Another hint: This particular model dates back to the 19th century.


----------



## Andy M.

IS it used with food?


----------



## plumies

Nope, nothing to do with food.


----------



## Jeekinz

Plumies, what's your address?    I'm sending over my camera.


----------



## plumies

Are you refering to the crappy photo?  hehe.  I can't take credit for it.  It's not my picture.


----------



## babetoo

shoe horn on one end and boot strings attacher. lol

babe


----------



## plumies

Interesting guess, babetoo, but not that either.

How about another hint or two?

The use of the "things" that this tool made began to fade around 1850 (which eventually rendered this tool useless).  There were 2 reasons:  1) new and better items were being developed, and the primary reason 2) children were no longer being taught the skill to make the "things" in public schools.

This model is just one of many in its class.


----------



## Jeekinz

..................


----------



## Andy M.

It was used to make corn cob pipes.


----------



## plumies

Jeekinz said:


> ..................


 
lol! Okay, they are not very good hints but I can't make it that easy yet.



Andy M. said:


> It was used to make corn cob pipes.


 
Not for corn cob pipes.

How about another hopefully more helpful but not give-it-away hint?

This tool makes something that is used with the hand.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Used to work with leather....?


----------



## marigeorge

It's a quill cutter.


----------



## plumies

yes yes yes!!! Good job!

You're up, marigene!

_Edit_:

The second picture is of the nibber. The quill is inserted into that hole and the cutter will shape the nib. The other end is the knife, used to create the slit to hold the ink and to resharpen the quill.


----------



## marigeorge

You mean I have to come up with a photo to stump y'all?


----------



## Jeekinz

marigene said:


> You mean I have to come up with a photo to stump y'all?


 
Yep..........


----------



## plumies

The winner gets the prize!


----------



## pacanis

OK..... here we go now.....

BTW, that was a good one, Plumies. Very interesting.


----------



## plumies

pacanis said:


> OK..... here we go now.....
> 
> BTW, that was a good one, Plumies. Very interesting.


 
Thanks, pacanis!   This one was much better than the last 2 I did.


----------



## plumies




----------



## Buck

plumies said:


>




Me too.................


----------



## marigeorge

I haven't found anything to stump y'all......someone else may go if they wish.


----------



## Jeekinz

plumies said:


>


 
....the middle smiley reminds me of when I had a Sit & Spin.


----------



## miniman

marigene said:


> I haven't found anything to stump y'all......someone else may go if they wish.


 
Doesn't have to be amazing - the ones I do that I think will be incredibly difficult usually go in a few posts. Just post a simple picture from something you are interested in and it will probably run.


----------



## Buck

Agreed.  Post something.  We need a fix.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Agreed. Post something. We need a fix.


 
Maybe they disappeared for another 1, 1-1/2 years after posting, like they usually do  
Or they're bogging down games on other websites


----------



## Andy M.

Take a shot at this:


----------



## expatgirl

I know that I should say magnifying glass but I know you, Andy, and that is the most remote answer to your query whatsoever, so I will get the lame answer out of the way from the beginning......hahaha


----------



## expatgirl

more to practical matters---does it provide heat at all?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cuts Cheese....Wax....


----------



## Andy M.

There would be a possibility of it's being a magnifying glass if there was actually any glass as part of the item.


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Cuts Cheese....Wax....


 

Neither.................


----------



## buckytom

is it used to cut or shape styrofoam?


----------



## Barbara L

It doesn't cut cheese or wax.  Does it cut anything?

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

cuts angel food cake.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

Is it used in ice sculpting?

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

buckytom said:


> is it used to cut or shape styrofoam?



yup, that would be my guess too, a hot-wire cutter.


----------



## expatgirl

does it give off any rays of some form or nature?


----------



## DrThunder88

YT2095 said:


> yup, that would be my guess too, a hot-wire cutter.



Same here.  Or a tool of mafia hitmen...of the future!


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> is it used to cut or shape styrofoam?


 

"Yes" to BT, no to everyone else.  We have a winner.

Actually, I thought it looked like an electric flossing machine.


----------



## expatgirl

as a teacher who cut up styrofoam into many configurations over the years (and knives really don't do that great) I surely would have invested in this gadget.......good work, BT.......


----------



## buckytom

hooray for me. 

i'm working on a pic. stay tuned.


----------



## Buck

Have been staying tuned.  No signal detected.


----------



## buckytom

oops, i forgot. sorry folks.

what's this?


----------



## plumies

clam farm? Or maybe more specific, geoduck?


----------



## buckytom

wow, i stink. 1 guess, and i'm done.

way to go plumies.

it's a geoduck farm.

you're up.


----------



## Jeekinz

I thought it was where all the toilet pipes ended up.


----------



## buckytom

nope, not central new jersey.


----------



## Jeekinz

Ha haaaa, too funny! 

Isn't it about that time you Bennies come clog the Parkway and beaches?


----------



## buckytom

we'll be sucking on fumes on sundays!


----------



## plumies

How about this one? What is this?


----------



## Andy M.

A grain grinder.


----------



## bethzaring

some type of sorter/filter/separator/extractor?


----------



## plumies

I suck too.  Yup, it's a Chinese stone grain grinder traditionally used to make dessert pastes of rice, beans, sesame or peanut flour.

You're up Andy!


----------



## plumies

Darn, I just found a good one that might take more than 1 guess.  I'll save it for a rainy day!


----------



## Andy M.

I'll be back with a good one shortly.  Be patient.


----------



## pacanis

plumies said:


> clam farm? Or maybe more specific, geoduck?


 
I was going to say that right after he posted it, but I did a quick search and couldn't come up with anything that looked like that.  Not under clams, oysters, traps, farms.... my searches must stink 

Good job.


----------



## expatgirl

ok, folks, I came in late on this one--while we wait on Andy's photo.......let's back up. for a sec.....what is a geoduck farm????  and I know some folks who have gone thru this thread are probably wondering the same thing.......if I'm off the spool.....I apologize...any enlightenment?


And congrats, Andy!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

here ya go, expatty:Geoduck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

pronounced gooey duck, it's a clam with a really long siphon.


----------



## Jeekinz

Is that a geoduck in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## plumies

Geoduck, pronounced like gooey-duck, is a large salt water clam. Some sushi places will call them giant clams. I think they are ugly looking and not that big a fan of it as far as a sushi dish. A bit too stiff and chewy even by my standards.

_Edit:  Oops, I was typing while BT was posting!_


----------



## expatgirl

jeeks, you and Buckytom are just too funny......thanks buckytom for the site as I had not a clue as to what was being talked about............really do appreciate it..........


----------



## plumies

Jeekinz said:


> Is that a geoduck in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


 
LOL!


----------



## buckytom

i have nothing to say about the jeekinz and plumies last two posts.


----------



## expatgirl

my daughter just explained the joke to me.  Oh, am I ever ignorant........


----------



## Jeekinz

expatgirl said:


> my daughter just explained the joke to me. Oh, am I ever ignorant........


 
No _that_ right there was funny.


----------



## expatgirl

ok, laugh away,,,,,,,,,at least I now know what a geoduck is........and I know the joke.....you both have reservations in Dove's woodshed!  Haha


----------



## Andy M.

Take a shot at this one.


----------



## buckytom

an aluminum geoduck.


----------



## Jeekinz

Geoduck body armor?

Like a flak jacket of sorts?


----------



## plumies

hahahahahaha! Okay, I have to gather my composure so I can start my search.


----------



## plumies

Is it some kind of muffler?


----------



## Jeekinz

A tea kettle?


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for the laughs but "No" to all.


----------



## Jeekinz

What's on the other end?


----------



## Andy M.

I am not at liberty to say.


----------



## buckytom

is it a faucet?


----------



## Andy M.

No, BT.  Not a faucet.


----------



## buckytom

is it a valve?


----------



## Andy M.

No, not a valve.


----------



## Jeekinz

What flows through it?


----------



## Nige

Hmmm, some sort of anti-foaming device?


----------



## Andy M.

Not an anti-foaming device.

Gases and possibly some miroscopic particulates flow through it.


----------



## Jeekinz

A filter????????


----------



## DrThunder88

Some sort of inhaler device?


----------



## expatgirl

does it steam something or pressurize something........


----------



## quicksilver

Some kind of stamp press?


----------



## babetoo

a magnifier with a light  on the end. worn on head??



babe


----------



## Buck

Is it a muffler?


----------



## Andy M.

Great guesses, guys!

Sadly, they're all wrong.


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> Great guesses, guys!
> 
> Sadly, they're all wrong.


 
Oh!..... Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Andy M.

Saturday is a busy day.  Just as a warning, I'll be sleeping from 11:00 PM tonight until after 8:00 AM tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

would the item in the picture be used while you were sleeping?


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> would the item in the picture be used while you were sleeping?


 

Not by me.


----------



## Barbara L

A very strange looking vacuum cleaner?

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

Some kind of baffle.


----------



## YT2095

a catalytic converter?


----------



## Nige

Does it condense the gasses to liquid ?


----------



## expatgirl

Jeekinz said:


> A tea kettle?


you and Buckytom and Plumies are definitely the 3 Mouthateers on this site.....how do you get away with it??????  Too funny.........I look forward to your posts...........


----------



## Andy M.

Creative guesses!  But NO to all.


----------



## expatgirl

ok, Andy, give us some creative clues...........


----------



## Andy M.

It's food related

It does not work alone.


----------



## expatgirl

you're kidding????????  I can't tell what's coming to mind.......


----------



## expatgirl

hey, thanks, Andy..........don't want to post cause hubby is not home but come on mates...............


----------



## middie

Looks like some kind of weird golf club... it's food related ???


----------



## Andy M.

middie said:


> Looks like some kind of weird golf club


 

Are we looking at the same picture?!  Then again, I don;t know what kind of a golfer you are...


----------



## middie

I'm not one so that would explain it lol


----------



## Nige

Andy M. said:


> Take a shot at this one.



Oh, of course!  It's a stylish respirator for when I have the frying pan up too hot....


----------



## Nige

.... or something weird to do with liquid nitrogen that Heston Blumenthal would have in his experimental kitchen....


----------



## Andy M.

I seriously doubt that anyone would have this in their kitchen.


----------



## expatgirl

Andy M. said:


> I seriously doubt that anyone would have this in their kitchen.



then why are you posting this picture, Andy?????  jest kidding.....giving you a hard time.......to me it looks like some sausage/ground meat grinder of some sort.......I hope to goodness that I'm wrong but I can't resist a  challenge....  will keep in touch


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, not a meat grinder.


----------



## Buck

How about an air lock for a fermentation vessel?


----------



## Andy M.

No, sir...........


----------



## Buck

Would I find this thing in a food processing plant?


----------



## Andy M.

No.  Not in a FP plant.


----------



## middie

Andy I think you stumped everyone lol


----------



## Andy M.

So far so good!

This device is used to cook satandard fare in a non-standard way.

That ought to get you on the right track!


----------



## Buck

I agree.  We could use some substantive hints.


----------



## Buck

Does it have anything to do with steam?


----------



## Andy M.

No steam. 

See above.


----------



## expatgirl

Andy M. said:


> So far so good!
> 
> This device is used to cook satandard fare in a non-standard way.
> 
> That ought to get you on the right track!


really??? how so????  I'm definitely off-track......sahwy...giving you another hard time.......just  don't have a clue here.....is it for baking, roasting,  broiling, grilling, grinding fresh meat,  etc.???


----------



## expatgirl

or anything edible.......???


----------



## middie

He did say it was food related... but not a meat grinder.


----------



## Buck

Does this thing cook food on vehicle exhaust?


----------



## Andy M.

Buck is the Winner!  

Here's the link.


----------



## Buck

That has to win the award for the silliest product ever produced.  I can't imagine anyone wanting one.  Thanks Andy.  Do you use it?

Here's an easy one.  What are these used for?


----------



## babetoo

are they portable pants pressers?  say that real fast, i dare you.

babe


----------



## DrThunder88

Trapping critters?


----------



## YT2095

a spring loaded mole trap/tunnel?


----------



## Buck

Good job YT, you're right on the money.  You're up.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> That has to win the award for the silliest product ever produced. I can't imagine anyone wanting one......


 
I want one


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> I want one




Send me a signed check.  I'll fill in the amount and get you one.


----------



## pacanis

Buck said:


> Send me a signed check. I'll fill in the amount and get you one.


 
It's "in the mail".


----------



## expatgirl

never in a million years would I have guessed a trap......looked more like eyeglass cases


----------



## BajaGringo

*So what do you think this is???*

Anybody have an idea what this is???


----------



## YT2095

Thnx Buck 

ok guys, what is this:


----------



## DrThunder88

Magnetic stirrer?


----------



## YT2095

WOW! that didn`t last long 

yes it`s a PTFE magnetic stir bar, well done


----------



## BajaGringo

He beat me to it. I owned a testing laboratory and personally performed thousands of titrations using magnetic stirrers and teflon stirring bars.


----------



## pacanis

You have to be the first to guess someone's pic before you can post one Baja, but it looks like something Mexico Karen painted 

Looks like a container that pulls apart and holds something, YT.


----------



## pacanis

Wow...... that was fast.


----------



## Barbara L

Give us a good one DrThunder!  

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

A good one?  Nah!


----------



## buckytom

does it cut anything?


----------



## LadyCook61

looks like a tool to hold something in place.


----------



## plumies

I'm with LC, looks like some kind of clamp.


----------



## pacanis

Is it a jig used to square a corner, or perhaps make frames?


----------



## Barbara L

I was thinking along the same lines as pacanis.  It is intriguing, but I have to leave for awhile.  I'm sure someone will probably get it before I get home!

Barbara


----------



## Nige

Looks more like a right angled locking mechanism of some kind to me.....


----------



## pacanis

Nige said:


> Looks more like a right angled locking mechanism of some kind to me.....


 
As opposed to a jig that _holds_ a corner _square_??? 
Errr, good guess


----------



## YT2095

is it a tool mount for a lathe?


----------



## DrThunder88

For fear of being too nitpicky, I'm interpreting pa_cluckis_ as correct.  It holds two steel rulers to make a square (tool, not shape).  If that's not what he was talking about, then consider this the worst hint ever.


----------



## pacanis

Well, in all honesty, I didn't say it _made_ a square as in a tool, I said it held something square.

Your call.


----------



## YT2095

like a set square did you mean?
the sort used for marking off, before you make a cut (90 degrees).

Pecanis, say: YES, of course that`s what I meant


----------



## middie

Of course that's what Pac meant !


----------



## pacanis

oh, yeah, of course that's what I meant....

I'll be back


----------



## pacanis

Are you all Jonesin yet? 

This shouldn't be too tough.
I am looking for its _specific use. _Not just how it can be used generally. It is specialized. Here ya go. (the size is what it is, sorry)


----------



## middie

Keychains ?


----------



## YT2095

dog collars?

a choker type for training maybe?


----------



## pacanis

YT is very warm


----------



## buckytom

cat collars or chicken collars?


----------



## pacanis

I'm surprised none of those answers are correct, BT....


----------



## Jeekinz

Kid leashes?


----------



## pacanis

Nope..... 
remember, I asked for their specific _use_


----------



## plumies

Looks like a Martingale-type (slip) collar with lease (all-in-one), which are used to avoid choking or for show/competition so it's easily slipped over the head.

Am I close????


----------



## pacanis

plumies said:


> Looks like a Martingale-type (slip) collar, which are used to avoid choking or for show/competition so it's easily slipped over the head.
> 
> Am I close????


 
That's reallllllly close, plumies.
They are for a specific kind of competition.


----------



## buckytom

cat rodeo?


----------



## plumies

dog racing? agility? flyball? field competition? long jump?

what else am I missing? hehe.


----------



## buckytom

what is flyball? (i'm not sure i want to know )


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> cat rodeo?


 
Actually, cat juggling!
They are for novices, so the cats can't run off when they hit the ground  
The things you make me say


----------



## plumies

Way to go, BT! (cat rodeo???)

Flyball is a relay race team sport for dogs invented back in 70's.  4 hurdles spaced 10 feet apart and a box at the end with a tennis ball in it. Each dog (4/team) runs the course, gets the ball, runs back and next dog goes, etc. Fastest team wins!

North American Flyball Association | NAFA Home


----------



## pacanis

You're all around it plumies, so it's yours. You win! Yaaaay 

They are slip leads for lure coursing. You loop the long end of the leash so it slips through the extra ring. That allows you to release your dog while it slips out of the slip lead, leaving you holding everything. They have a wide band to be easier on the neck when the dog is straining.

They can also be used as a temporary leash as shown, but they aren't the best for that.


----------



## buckytom

oh, geez. i thought it was from a dog beauty competition. ya know, "fly", or nice looking...

(ok, so it's only interesting to us dogs...)


----------



## pacanis

And I would add, they just don't get the ball for flyball, they pounce on a release where the ball is located and have to catch it in midair as it hurls at them. Pretty neat stuff. I'm sure youtube has vids


----------



## plumies

Oh yeah, youtube has all sorts of flyball videos. Just do a search and you'll get all kinds of hits. A flyball tourny is one of the noisiest things I've ever been to. My Cardigan Welsh Corgi trained for it until she was diagnosed with hip and elbow dysplasia but it didn't curb her ball enthusiasm! Now I'm hoping my new Aussie puppy has the agility drive. (Oh yeah, that reminds me I have to post some pics of him to the forum.)

Okay, try this on for size.  What's this?


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to put metal rings around cats for the cat rodeo?


----------



## plumies

How did you know?? I'm just kidding but "rodeo" could be a clue.

_Edit: Forget the rodeo clue for now.  Might confuse ya'. (I have a nack for that.)_


----------



## plumies

Hmmm, no takers yet.  How about a hint.

You use it to cut something.


----------



## Buck

pacanis said:


> Actually, cat juggling!




I need to see you out behind the woodshed.


----------



## DrThunder88

Anyone else immediately think of the _Far Side_ cartoon "Tethercat"?  Yeah, I didn't think of that either.

Is the mystery item used for cutting leather?


----------



## plumies

Yes, DrT!!! Can you also tell me what the cut leather is used for?


----------



## pacanis

Cut leather? It's used for dancing???


----------



## plumies

Not dancing.


----------



## Katie H

How about horse tack?


----------



## plumies

Not horse tack.


----------



## DrThunder88

For shoes?


----------



## YT2095

a ring blade for textiles?


----------



## pacanis

Nobody wanted to look for it?
It's a hand held stripper for cutting leather strips. It fits on your finger.
http://www.leatherunltd.com/hardware/tools_cutting/GA0017.jpg


----------



## plumies

DrT guessed it too but I was looking for something specific that the leather was made into.  In all fairness, I did not ask what the leather is used for after being cut so technically, DrT was the first to guess it.

_Edit: _BTW, it's called an Australian strander.  And what I was looking for was whips (wa-peeesh)!


----------



## pacanis

Oh, OK .....


----------



## Buck

Hey Dr T,

How about posting a pic?


----------



## DrThunder88

Sorry, didn't realize we weren't still guessing the object's use!

Here's an easy one.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Some sort of Punch?

-Josh


----------



## Pook

A fire extinguisher from Mars?
I haven't a clue, can you tell?
Purrs,
Joyce


----------



## Buck

A grommet setting punch?


----------



## DrThunder88

Pook said:


> A fire extinguisher from Mars?
> I haven't a clue, can you tell?
> Purrs,
> Joyce


You must be getting it confused with the illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator I mentioned earlier!

Nope so far!  I'm going to bed, so I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## DrThunder88

Okay, hint time.  It's meant to spin.


----------



## pacanis

Some kiind of bore sighter?


----------



## Barbara L

Does something attach to it/does it attach to something?  Does the whole thing spin or just the larger/smaller part?

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

An alignment pin for a lathe?


----------



## DrThunder88

Jeekinz is close.  It does align something, but not a lathe.


----------



## buckytom

it looks a lot like a type of pin extractor, for molex connectors.


----------



## Barbara L

I have no idea what it is or does, but the picture I found that looks similar is a step plug gage.  ???

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

A thermos for an elf.


----------



## DrThunder88

It's meant to "find" something that is neither lost nor hidden.


----------



## Barbara L

Katie E said:


> A thermos for an elf.


How funny!  When I first saw it I almost said a flask for Twiggy!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Spin valve?

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

a counter weight to stop wobble.


----------



## DrThunder88

Time for me to stop milling around and post another clue!  The device is not a single piece.  The tip slides around the end of the body like so:


----------



## YT2095

a Boring head?

a deburring head?


----------



## pacanis

An edge finder


----------



## DrThunder88

pacanis found it!


----------



## Andy M.

Say what?!  Someone please describe what that is and what it does.


----------



## DrThunder88

Edge finder!
  The one in the video in a double-ended edge finder, but mine is a single.


----------



## Andy M.

Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## pacanis

DrThunder88 said:


> pacanis found it!


 
Well, the manufacturer and "milling" clue were hard to miss 

OK, kiddos.
What famous American family lived here?


----------



## Andy M.

The Cleavers.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's also used on Desperate Housewives.


----------



## pacanis

Well that didn't take long.

You're up Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

It was a complete guess.  Back within the hour with a new photo.


----------



## pacanis

Gee.... and I was all ready to say Universal Studios when someone asked me what town it was in...


----------



## Andy M.

Tell me what this is.


----------



## buckytom

ye olde time bubble blower?


----------



## Andy M.

No, sir.  Not for bubbles.


----------



## buckytom

i sucketh.


----------



## Andy M.

Verily I say unto you.   Struth.


----------



## Jeekinz

Perfume bottle?   Titleist retriever?  lol


----------



## pacanis

Container for leeches?


----------



## Andy M.

Sadly, No. Keep trying.


----------



## DrThunder88

Looks like an upscale oiler bottle from my M1 Carbine, so I'll guess some sort of anointing oil bottle.


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> The Cleavers.


Did the "Leave it to Beaver" sign out front tip you off?   

I have no idea what the new thing is, and I don't have much time until later, but I am off to search now.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Antique cigar holder.  LOL  Antique magnifying glass with no glass? 

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Did the "Leave it to Beaver" sign out front tip you off?
> 
> I have no idea what the new thing is, and I don't have much time until later, but I am off to search now.
> 
> Barbara


 
Huh?!  Is that was that sign was?
I knew I should have zoomed in on it


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Huh?! Is that was that sign was?
> I knew I should have zoomed in on it


It was hard to make out, even magnifying it.  I have to admit, I probably only recognized what it said because the Cleavers had already been identified as the correct answer!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Some imaginative guesses!  All wrong so far.


----------



## The Z

Antique peep hole for a door?


----------



## Andy M.

No, sir..............


----------



## Barbara L

It looked like it was made from brass, but now it looks like it might be glass.  Does it hold liquid?  Did it serve any kind of medicinal purpose?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara, yes and yes.


----------



## Jeekinz

Does it hold your eye lids open?


----------



## Andy M.

I guess it could be used for that, but that's not what it was made to do.


----------



## Jeekinz

tongue scraper?   [barf]


----------



## Andy M.

I guess it could be a combination tongue scraper/eye lid proper upper...

But it isn't.


----------



## pacanis

Is it an anesthesia swab? Maybe?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Is it an anesthesia swab? Maybe?


 

No 'maybe' about it.  It's definitely NOT an anesthesia swab.


----------



## Jeekinz

I have other guesses that would give you Mods a field day.


----------



## Andy M.

The right answer is G rated so all answers should be as well.


----------



## miniman

I would say the jar contains some sort of aromatic - cork seal to prevent escape of the volatiles. I would assume the hoop is used for applying the medicine. I was thinking that it would be something caustic used for something like a boil or ringworm.


----------



## Andy M.

Logically thought out with good deduction. Incorrect.


----------



## buckytom

is it used for applying a tincture?


----------



## Andy M.

BT, a tincture?!  Sorry, no.


----------



## buckytom

is it used for oil?


----------



## Andy M.

Not for oil either.


----------



## Andy M.

andy M. said:


> tell Me What This Is.


 

............................................bump!......................................


----------



## buckytom

ok, it is used for medicinal purposes, correct?


----------



## Andy M.

You are correct, Sir!


----------



## buckytom

is it used to remove something from the skin?


----------



## Andy M.

No, BT.

Think Victorian England


----------



## bethzaring

some type of solution to revive a fainted person?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, any idea what that might be?


----------



## bethzaring

ammonia?...


----------



## Andy M.

YES!  Congratulations, Beth.


----------



## bethzaring

well, i'm surprised.

Due to many problems, I am not able to post a photograph at this time.

Whose been dying to post something on this thread??  You are up!


----------



## pacanis

Aww shoot.
One of my guesses was just the opposite. Guess I wasn't thinking outside the box.


----------



## bethzaring

i need some one to take over this opportunity/responsibility, my desktop computer is not working and that is the one that has my photographs and software. 'sides, my time is not my own at the present, and I would appreciate any willing folks to select a good photo to post


----------



## Andy M.

Here's another for your entertainment.


----------



## bethzaring

thanks Andy, I owe you one..



oh, btw, is that an old coronet mouthpiece carrying case?


----------



## buckytom

an animal call?


----------



## Barbara L

Is the small piece on the left a funnel to fill the other parts?  Do the two larger parts connect to each other?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry. guys.  It's no to all.


----------



## Nige

hmmmm, does it store gunpowder for a flintlock ?


----------



## Andy M.

No, it does not.


----------



## Barbara L

Do you put _anything_ in it?

Do the three pieces work together?  If so, do you always use all 3 together or can you use them separately as well?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

You do not put anything into it.  It is used with all three pieces together.


----------



## Jeekinz

Some sort of flute or instrument?

...or a pipe?


----------



## Barbara L

I still have no idea what it could be, but does the funnel-looking thing screw on to the piece on the right?  I can picture that, but then I don't have a clue what to do with it!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

The three pieces connect to create a single device.  No one has guessed what that device is as yet.


----------



## Barbara L

To clarify, you said nothing is put in it.  Does anything flow through it?  Also, is it made of copper?  Sometimes it looks like copper and sometimes like wood.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Nothing flows through it, Barbara.  I don't know what it's made of.  I would guess it's made of metal but cannot verify.


----------



## Barbara L

One more question--Is it fairly small, as it looks, or is it bigger?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

I would guess it's between 6" and a foot long.


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh!  It seems that the more clues I get, the fewer ideas I get!  Well, I will be back later to either try again or (more likely!) see that someone else got it.

Ok, one more wild guess--When it is all connected, do you use the funnel-looking end to poke holes in something?  Or is it an old fashioned medical thing used to look in ears or other small places?  Is it just an ugly piece of art?  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> ...Ok, one more wild guess--
> 
> When it is all connected, do you use the funnel-looking end to poke holes in something?
> 
> Or is it an old fashioned medical thing used to look in ears or other small places?
> 
> Is it just an ugly piece of art? LOL
> 
> Barbara


 

OK, that's three more guesses, not one.  Your answers are:

No
Partial No
No


----------



## LadyCook61

is it for a nose?


----------



## pacanis

Is it an ear cone/listening device, or maybe some kind of stethescope?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Is it an ear cone/listening device, or maybe some kind of stethescope?


 

Ta Dah!  It's a stethoscope!


----------



## pacanis

Woo-hoo
Thanks for not holding me to the correct spelling


----------



## Andy M.

You'll burn in hell for that.


----------



## pacanis

I'll pack my marshmallows 

What is this item?


----------



## Andy M.

A pasta cutter


----------



## LadyCook61

Herb cutter


----------



## pacanis

Not that it couldn't be used for those things, but that is not its intended use.


----------



## josh_swinehart

It is:
~29 Blades
~28 Washers
2 Nuts
2 Acorn Nuts
2 pieces of metal shaped like a Y
2 pieces of Wood for a handle

Oh, you wanted its function?
No Idea

-Josh


----------



## Andy M.

Early document shredder.


----------



## expatgirl

I think my hairdresser uses one of those...... well, it works........makes great layers


----------



## expatgirl

is it a pet hair detangler, flea getter, etc. etc...............


----------



## Jeekinz

Back scratcher?


----------



## Barbara L

Meat tenderizer?


Andy M. said:


> OK, that's three more guesses, not one. Your answers are:
> 
> No
> Partial No
> No


I said one more wild guess.  Maybe the others weren't so wild!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> is it a pet hair detangler, flea getter, etc. etc...............


 
Close enough expatgirl. It's a pet hair stripper, also dematts (detangles). You may want to have a talk with your hairdresser 

PetEdge: Mars Coat King Strippers

You were so close, Josh


----------



## expatgirl

oh, goodness......I was kidding......ok.......please can Josh go ahead of me and in the meantime can someone pm me with the easiest directions on posting pics??

Josh, please take my place..........


----------



## josh_swinehart

I can do that let me go find a pic.

-Josh


----------



## josh_swinehart

What is it?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it used for climbing?


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a carpet laying tool?


----------



## expatgirl

josh_swinehart said:


> I can do that let me go find a pic.
> 
> -Josh


you're a doll---thanks so muchI'm handling 5 million things as it is--teach me to answer as a joke.......no clue as to what you've posted and if I did I'm keeping my mouth shut


----------



## josh_swinehart

No (Climbing) and No (Carpet -though I could see that)

-Josh


----------



## LadyCook61

does it remove nails ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Nope (Nails)

-Josh


----------



## Jeekinz

........back scratcher?


----------



## josh_swinehart

No still not a back scratcher. 

Keep em coming folks,

-Josh


----------



## Barbara L

To move blocks of ice?

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Move bales of hay?


----------



## Nige

remove horseshoes?


----------



## YT2095

logging grapple?


----------



## josh_swinehart

No to All. 

Is it time for a hint?

-Josh


----------



## josh_swinehart

Ok Hint.

It is a kitchen Implement.

-Josh


----------



## YT2095

ya know, I don`t like folks in my kitchen when I`m busy either, but That item is a bit extreme, dontcha think? ;D

is for "handling" large roasts?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Yep.



> _One of the particular uses for the improved holder herein is its use to hold meats, fowl, and other foods from slipping or twisting or oscillating while being carved either at the table or in the kitchen or at the restaurant counter or elsewhere._



YT2095 - You're up.

-Josh


----------



## pacanis

Wow. Scary.........


----------



## YT2095

errr... erm... I don`t have any pics ready!

one min, I`ll see if I can find something...


----------



## plumies

Wonder if I can use that to handle a mother-in-law? I mean, ah, can't wait to see the next picture!


----------



## YT2095

what are these used for?


----------



## babetoo

YT2095 said:


> what are these used for?


 
one on right looks similar to a pastry blender. have no clue on the other one.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

Are they used together?  For instance, does one attach to the other?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Is it that "better mousetrap" we have been hearing about for so many years?  

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

even though it`s still Very early on in the game, I will tell you that they are Both the same, I just took a picture of 2 of them to show you both sides.
you Can use 2 if you wanted.


----------



## Barbara L

Ah, I can see that now (that they are the same).  It looks like electric wires might clamp into part of it, but I can't think of what it could be.  Will have to check this out!  Too bad James isn't here!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

Are you a photographer?

-Josh


----------



## YT2095

Kinda yeah, not Pro or anything, just basically for the Scientific interest of it.

so on a hot/cold scale, I`d put your hint at Sunscreen factor 1 million and urge you get OUT of the Reactor


----------



## josh_swinehart

Sorry just being a smarta$$ cuz I know but don't really want to go next. I had a much longer more hint laden post but I opted for simplicity.

-Josh


----------



## Barbara L

Josh, YT is an excellent photographer, but for the most part he is a mad scientist!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Hmmm, you should have gone with the hint-laden post!!!!  The subtlety of that one went right over my head!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

I was just checking that I was right without telling the answer. I did not want the guessing to dry up just cause I was dropping hints. 

-Josh


----------



## Barbara L

I know!

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

they look like clips for hanging wet negatives .


----------



## pacanis

Ahhhh, you may be onto something there LC.  Or the pictures as they dry....


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> Ahhhh, you may be onto something there LC. Or the pictures as they dry....


 
Could be used for either .


----------



## pacanis

I thnk you got it, but YT may be in bed already.....


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> I thnk you got it, but YT may be in bed already.....


 no rush


----------



## Barbara L

Since you're a photographer, I figured you are right too!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

me, too, LC, I knew that you probably had a pretty good idea if it was photography related---ok, will see how it goes..........


----------



## Andy M.

I just googled film drying clips and saw the items in the photo.  I believe we have a winner.


----------



## YT2095

LadyCook61 said:


> they look like clips for hanging wet negatives .



that`s Exactly what they are, You`re Up


----------



## pacanis

If your kitchen was configured right, you could stretch a string and hang recipes from them!


----------



## LadyCook61

I used to have a darkroom , when I lived in NJ so I thought the clips looked familiar.  I'll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## pacanis

LadyCook61 said:


> I used to have a darkroom , when I lived in NJ so I thought the clips looked familiar. I'll see if I can come up with something.


 
About this time someone would be posting this:


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> About this time someone would be posting this:


 
Sorry, I can't think of anything at the moment.  Perhaps someone else can take my place ?


----------



## LadyCook61

found something to post if still interested.


----------



## cara

why not...?
Let's try


----------



## middie

I don't know... the Cleavers ?


----------



## Barbara L

I PM'd LadyCook.  With so many things going on around here, I'm sure it just slipped her mind.  As I told her, I have a mind like a steel colander!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Maybe she thinks there's a pic up already.
I thought Plumies posted some antennae looking things..... but they have vanished....


----------



## LadyCook61

*What is it ?*

Sorry to take so long to post,  I hadn't forgotten.  Between being busy and hubby hogging the laptop...   
This probably is an easy one


----------



## cara

just a beer barrel?

btw. I'm sure Buck would want us to continue here...


----------



## josh_swinehart

Nice Steampunk R2-D2


----------



## Russellkhan

I know! It's that little robot from that Scifi movie series!

But anyway... Is it an ice cream maker?


----------



## LadyCook61

http://www.stumbleupon.com/demo/#url=http://www.boingboing.net/2008/02/22/beer-barrel-r2d2-scu.html

cara, josh and russell got it , I guess I goofed , should have cropped a piece of the image then posted that.


----------



## josh_swinehart

I don't have pic just now if one of you 2 would like to go.

-Josh

Sorry, I misread that I thought I was first in that list. Cara's up.


----------



## Barbara L

Give us a good one Cara!

Barbara
P.S. LC, you need to hide the laptop from hubby!


----------



## pacanis

Doesn't the game winner still go to the person who first guessed the pic?
Did we have another rule change and nobody sent me the memo?


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops! I thought she was saying that "Cara, Josh, and Russell got it." I see now that what she really said was "Cara, Josh and Russell got it." I didn't notice the comma placement. Hmmm, I just checked the Stumble Upon link and it shows that it is a beer barrel, which is what Cara said (although Josh showed the specific one, and Russell named it too). I'm confused! I'm going away for awhile to try to salvage my dinner that got all messed up as James drove home!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Whoops! I thought she was saying that "Cara, Josh, and Russell got it." I see now that what she really said was "Cara, Josh and Russell got it." I didn't notice the comma placement. Hmmm, I just checked the Stumble Upon link and it shows that it is a beer barrel, which is what Cara said (although Josh showed the specific one, and Russell named it too). I'm confused! I'm going away for awhile to try to salvage my dinner that got all messed up as James drove home!
> 
> Barbara


 
Ooooh, it all makes perfect nonsense now....


----------



## Russellkhan

I'm a little confused. Reading the link it seems that Josh was most accurate, though Cara did say beer barrel and it is a beer barrel. My guess was actually "ice cream maker" the R2D2 part was a joke, since I figured that was the obvious part. I say I didn't win, but if when I come back late tonight nobody else has posted a pic I will try to figure something out. (Other part of this all is that right now I have no idea what pic I would post if I had to)


----------



## Barbara L

I guess it depends on whether LadyCook was looking for the simple answer (in which case, Cara got it first) or the specific answer, which was given by Josh. LOL I knew you said R2D2, but I guess the kidney stones are messing with my mind. 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

you know,  I don't really think that anyone cares, just one of you take the lead and post a picture we wee lambs will follow along and don't really care.............we are waiting in the felds for ye........


----------



## pacanis

The game was so much simpler when a person would post a picture and the people guessing knew that if they guessed correctly, it was their turn to post the next picture.
Sort of like the rules


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Yep.  Well, LadyCook did list Cara first, and day is breaking over there soon, so hopefully she will be able to post something by the time we in the US are waking up.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> The game was so much simpler when a person would post a picture and the people guessing knew that if they guessed correctly, it was their turn to post the next picture.
> Sort of like the rules


 Sorry I messed up.. didn't mean to confuse everyone.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not saying _you_ messed up, just that the game has lost its flow..... 
Someone will make a correct guess with no intention of posting a pic and that leaves the rest of us milling about until someone decides to put up a pic, which is almost like going out of turn. Or they will guess only to give it away. Sort of like the kid in school who always shouted out the correct answer whether they were called on or not.

Or maybe the world is running out of interesting (or not) pictures of stuff


----------



## expatgirl

or you're hurting like the rest of us........it's ok to vent.......


----------



## Jeekinz

I think Josh was most accurate.

I could have said a pile of scrap metal and would have been correct. LC61 wasn't specific about what she wanted identified. Beer barrel? R2-D2, etc.

It specifically is R2-D2, so my vote is it's Josh's turn.

I would have said C3-PO....I always got them confused.


----------



## LadyCook61

Jeekinz said:


> I think Josh was most accurate.
> 
> I could have said a pile of scrap metal and would have been correct. LC61 wasn't specific about what she wanted identified. Beer barrel? R2-D2, etc.
> 
> It specifically is R2-D2, so my vote is it's Josh's turn.


 
Like I said.. I messed up


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> Like I said.. I messed up


Don't worry about it.  Things like that happen.  I remember I almost messed up once.



Ok Josh, give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

All right here you go. What and where is this?







-Josh hart


----------



## expatgirl

I like you signature.....how piggy funny.........


----------



## Jeekinz

josh_swinehart said:


> All right here you go. What and where is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Josh hart


 
Been there, done that Columbus.

Chernobyl Memorial.  Pick another one.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Jeekinz said:


> Been there, done that Columbus.
> 
> Chernobyl Memorial.  Pick another one.



Ok Smartypants.






Try this on for size.

-Josh hart


----------



## pacanis

I liked the first picture better


----------



## josh_swinehart

Hey the first one was new to me. I had not seen it before. So now you get a hard one.


----------



## Andy M.

Sculpture of an elephant


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL - If it wasn't me it would be someone else.

Cool sculpture.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Elephant is close on the subject matter

I am looking for Location, although I would except Artist as well.

-Josh


----------



## Barbara L

I've looked off and on but am stumped so far.  I think maybe we need another hint!

Barbara


----------



## cara

i searched the whole fotocommunity for a sulpture like that, but couldn't find it...


----------



## expatgirl

I think it's a mastodon..........check that out and see what comes up......where it's at I don't know......but I'd guess CA............isn't that where the tar pits are located..........???


----------



## pacanis

Or maybe that one they found preserved in Siberia.....
I don't remember where they took it to though....


----------



## expatgirl

well, you could cetainly be right about that but I'd still research mastodon  iron sculptures and  and see what hits you get if any........it's really beautiful whereever or whatever it is........


----------



## Barbara L

I searched mastodon, mammoth, elephant, and couldn't find it.  Of course, that doesn't mean it isn't one of those--I just haven't found it yet.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, today is the 24th.  Josh last posted in this thread on the 20th.  He also made one post on the 21st and another on the 22nd.  Nothing since then.  Has anyone been in contact with him?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Okay, today is the 24th. Josh last posted in this thread on the 20th. He also made one post on the 21st and another on the 22nd. Nothing since then. Has anyone been in contact with him?
> 
> Barbara


 
Last I knew he was taking pictures of abstract statues in remote locations  

I hear ya Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

yes mastodon.


----------



## josh_swinehart

It is in Utah. Can anyone find me the Artist's name?


----------



## Barbara L

I don't know why this one is so elusive!  And it wouldn't hurt if some band weren't named Mastodon!  I'm still looking!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

There's a mastodon on campus at my old community college too.  Not a bronze one, of course, but the college isn't in Salt Lake either!


----------



## cara

I searched another half an hour without success......


----------



## babetoo

i think  for all intents and purposes we have given up. so tell us the correct info. for goodness sake.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

I'm pretty sure neither of these is right, but could it be either Darl Thomas or Geoff O'Meara?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Frank Riggs?

Barbara


----------



## cara

Andrew Smith?  Frank McEntire?


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I just don't have time to keep looking, and I keep hitting dead-ends.  I have to get ready for a weekend ladies' retreat.  I'll check later to see if there are any more hints or if anyone has gotten it.  

Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara L said:


> I have to get ready for a weekend ladies' retreat.
> Barbara




that sounds great (if I translate it right..) - have fun ;o)


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks cara! They are a lot of fun. We laugh, we eat, we pray, we eat, we cry, we eat, we have a special communion service which is always very touching, we eat, we sing, we eat, we play goofy games, we eat, we sometimes leave to shop a little, we eat, and did I mention we eat? Then we go home and diet!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

For the last hints given you would think it would be easy to track down.


----------



## pacanis

Hey! Look what's on Google's first page when I searched mastodon statues in Utah 

Guess what this is a photo of! - Page 922 - Discuss Cooking CommunityJun 23, 2008 *...* Last I knew he was taking pictures of abstract *statues* in remote locations *...* And it wouldn't hurt if some band weren't named *Mastodon*! *...*
www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/guess-what-photo-19642-922.html - 69k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## suziquzie

Pacanis!
You've just Googled yourself!!!


----------



## cara

I found our guessing-thread, too... ;o))


----------



## DrThunder88

Sorry, I did find it a couple days back.  LINK


----------



## cara

unbelievable - it's real!!
I thought it was photoshopped, 'cause I couldn't find it anywhere..
How did you find it - and it's your turn ;o)


----------



## expatgirl

good job.,........I think it's a beautiful sculpture so, Josh, thanks for posting it.......and Dr. Thunder, congrats, I hope that this is all Josh requires.........jest kidding.......


----------



## DrThunder88

My Google-fu is well honed!


----------



## pacanis

I couldn't even tell where you had guessed it, just that you had seen one similar 

Is that a zip-tie fastener?


----------



## cara

something to makes holes in leather?
Don't know the english word....


----------



## butzie

cara said:


> something to makes holes in leather?
> Don't know the english word....



I was thinking of a grommet setting tool, the thing that punches holes in leather, etc. to allow you to put in a grommet that seals the hole.  Think curtains and shower curtains.


----------



## Russellkhan

Leather shower curtains - how fancy!


----------



## butzie

Russellkhan said:


> Leather shower curtains - how fancy!



Okay, fellow Bay Area person, think the Castro district.


----------



## cara

hmm.. the longer I look at it, the more I think that it is maybe something to cut glas?


----------



## DrThunder88

Nope so far, but this tool does have an absolutely adorable name.



pacanis said:


> I couldn't even tell where you had guessed it, just that you had seen one similar


I don't even recall what terms I used.  It must have been something like "bronze art Utah Mastadon" or somesuch.


----------



## pacanis

Is it a "nibbler"?
Does it nibble metal or something?  Almost looks like it's made by Malco.....


----------



## cara

a wire stripper?


----------



## DrThunder88

Pacanis is correct!  It is a sheet metal nibbler.


----------



## expatgirl

Is that the "adorable name"??? Jest kidding.......someone has to give you a hard time......I bet the sheet metal nibbler could whittle that Utah mastodon into a Paris Hilton  "what's it's name?"  furry wagger in no time.........


----------



## DrThunder88

"Nibbler" is cuter than "stripper" at any rate!

I'd post a picture of the character Nibbler from _Futurama_ but haven't got one.


----------



## pacanis

OK, just to keep the game moving.....
What breed of dog is this?


----------



## cara

is it a sledge dog? A  Alaskan Husky  maybe?
what's its height?


----------



## Andy M.

It's an akita


----------



## TATTRAT

andy M. said:


> it's An Akita




+1


----------



## cara

I think its smaller than a sledge dog... and isn't an Akita long haired?

What about an Karjalankarhukoira (karelian bear dog?)?


----------



## pacanis

Good job, Cara! Leave it to someone in Europe to get it, since that is where they originated 

Half the size of an Akita, only come in black & white, bred to hunt elk and of course, bear. The Karelian Bear Dog.

You're up


----------



## cara

*wow* that was lucky!
I will see, if I find something nice - hope I will make it within the next hour..

okay... what's this? Where is it? Region would be enough...


----------



## Barbara L

I'm back from my retreat and about to start looking for this new one.  I just looked back at the mastodon one and realized that one problem was that the artist (or at least whoever posted the picture at the website) misspelled mastodon as mastadon.  I meant to look under that spelling, just in case, but I didn't.

Ok, off to search!

Barbara


----------



## YT2095

I have no idea what that erection is but as it looks like it`s over a canal or river maybe some sort of loading apparatus for boats? is it Holland?


----------



## cara

YT, 
yes, it is over a river aund no, no apparatus for boats, and no, not in Holland.  ;o)


----------



## cara

okay.... first clue:
it's in northern G...


----------



## Saphellae

There are a million little rivers in Germany..  lol


----------



## Saphellae

It's not a bungee jumping structure, is it?


----------



## Saphellae

Some sort of old railway bridge, or a spectator bridge for some sort of race, or even something to lift and transport goods across the water... no idea!! I can't find anything


----------



## Saphellae

Is it one of those weird pedestrian bridges?  They have all sorts of them.  Otherwise it could be a gate lock.


----------



## Barbara L

Germany, I guessed from the start.    The rest, I have no idea!  But I like Saphellae's ideas.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

It looks like one of those treadmill bridges the allies built across the Rhine and associated rivers in WWII, but the vertical structures in Cara's pic, holding the bridge/vertical section in the air, set this one apart.


----------



## cara

Saphellae said:


> or even something to lift and transport goods across the water...



I think, that can be called "the right guess"

The German transporter bridge at Osten is built over a dock dating back to 1815. The bridge covers a distance of 79 metres, and the towers are 35 metres high. It was inaugurated in the autumn of 1909, and one year later ticket offices were built near the bridge. At the present time this bridge belongs to the regional government, being one of the main tourist attractions in the area.

transporter bridge in Oste

so, Saphellae, it's your turn ;o)


----------



## Saphellae

Woo I won!??!?! Wow!!! lol.. let me find something here...


----------



## Saphellae

What is it, and why is it thus named?


----------



## plumies

Hmm, I don't think that's the Autumn Constellation.  Darn, there are just so many.


----------



## Saphellae

Nope, not Autumn  Though, for a hint, it is best seen in that season


----------



## Barbara L

Tucana, the toucan?

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

lol nope


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  LOL  Yeah, I know, it's not rats either! 

Off to wash dishes and then to look some more!

Barbara


----------



## Russellkhan

It's the stethoscope constellation!


----------



## Saphellae

LOL! Nope not that either... do you guys want another hint?  I don't think you would need one.. it is PRETTY easy to find after I said it is better seen in AUTUMN ;p


----------



## Saphellae

Maybe that constellation wasn't such a good idea.. it can be interpreted into different forms... maybe this picture would be better....Sorry for the confusion guys, I was looking for the simplest one and chose the last one, but this one might be better for searching...


----------



## Barbara L

Ah!  That definitely looks different.  I think I remember seeing it.  Off to look again!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

It is best seen in the fall so make that a huge part of your search


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like part (but not all) of Phoenix.  

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

Not quite! Need one more hint?


----------



## Saphellae

It is named after someone in Greek mythology, and is seen best in November.


----------



## Barbara L

Cassiopeia, who was Andromeda's mother?

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

No, but close enough, it is the constellation Andromeda in the Andromeda Galaxy


----------



## Barbara L

Whew!  I haven't gotten one in awhile.  Andromeda was my next guess.  I found this site that lists the constellations by the month they are best seen.  I would never have known about the site if you hadn't posted this, so thanks!  It is Constellations (by month).

Ok, hopefully this will post right.  What is the object below?  (I just bought one).

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

Self electrocution device? LOL

Hmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## Saphellae

Wow.. can I have a hint? Maybe as to if its a garage item, a kitchen item, etc?

Looks like the cord is pretty heavy duty, I'm leaning towards something for your sewing.


----------



## Barbara L

Nothing for sewing, but it is something for a hobby I want to take up.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

is it a loom.

babe


----------



## YT2095

it looks like some kind of electrical roller device, maybe for a rock tumbler?


----------



## expatgirl

Is it used in cooking?  Does anything wrap around onto the two black rods?  I like the idea of the loom that Babetoo suggested.  I could see  where the loom could make a rug or woven product and the threads come out of the holes.  Who knows, Babetoo, you might be right.  If so I want one, too.


----------



## Saphellae

I thought about a loom but it looks a bit too heavy duty for that doesn't it?  Wouldnt the holes be lined if it was meant for thread?  I think that the threads would weaken if they rubbed against that.

Plus, I don't think those are holes at all. I believe that there is a motor on the bottom of it, and those are just the screws holding it on.


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you.  YT got it--it is the base of a rock tumbler.  The one I bought has a 1 gallon barrel that goes on it (and I can get a 1.5 quart barrel as well).  We got such a good deal on it!  We had had a dispute with someone who cheated us, so ebay gave us a coupon for $200, good on a single item.  I had been wanting a good rock tumbler (my daughter had one of the little ones they make for kids, and it worked great) for awhile.  The coupon was good for the item and for shipping and insurance, so after the coupon was used, we only had to pay 23 cents!  

Ok YT, give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

Sounds like a good deal Barb!  I used to do that as a kid.. the noise annoyed my parents too much though and they put a stop to it after they bought it.. lol


----------



## Barbara L

We kept my daughter's out in the carport!  I am really looking forward to using this one.  It is a commercial quality one.  I am interested in making jewelry (have done some with beads) and would love to use pretty stones for that and for who-knows-what else.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

carport - garage, right? lol

Southerners :p lol!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Well, I was a southern Californian at the time, but a carport is like a garage without walls.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

oh, what a fun hobby----I love jewelry of all sorts esp. stones...........you'll have to post your creations here, Barbs.......I still don't see where the tumbling comes in, however.........what do you put on top.......and Y2 congratulations again........you are definitely the DC guru of anything mechanical here.........I know who I'm coming to to repair a car------jest kidding........guess how much it costs to run a car up  and on over  a curb (kurb) these days to  avoid hitting a dog?  yep, $2000 USD---that's what my son did just recently...........such fun...........luckily he wasn't going too fast and we didn't hit any trees..........dog was safe......Honda didn't fare too well......ah, well, good job anyway, Y2


----------



## Barbara L

Yikes Debs, about the car!  Here is the listing showing the barrel on the base.  15 lb cap, 1 gallon Rock Tumbler with FREE 4lb grit kit - eBay (item 350074773441 end time Jul-02-08 00:52:32 PDT) 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

now I see.........do please post some of the creations you come up with.......you may have a business venture that you didn't even think of........thanks for the link.........


----------



## YT2095

it might be an idea to let someone else have my turn, I`m not feeling very well today and won`t be around to play.

sorry about that.


----------



## pacanis

We need to come up with a rule when this happens......
Something like, it reverts back to the previous picture poster.


----------



## Saphellae

Barb's turn again!


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry you don't feel well YT.  I hope you feel better soon.  

I'll go find something and post ASAP.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I won't be back on until Sunday afternoon, but I will check in as soon as possible.  What is this?

Barbara


----------



## Russellkhan

Wow, it's amazing work. I almost feel bad solving it so quickly. Its a driftwood horse
 by artist Heather Jansch.

Russ


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Actually, since I won't be back on here until tomorrow afternoon, I'm fine with you getting it this soon!  These are amazing, aren't they?!

Give us a good one.  I probably won't see it until after someone else has gotten it!

Barbara


----------



## Russellkhan

They are great. 

Here's mine.

Russ


----------



## pacanis

It's a container ship?


----------



## Russellkhan

OK, I screwed up a little. I meant to get a photo of just the things in the ship. Looking more closely and referring to information on the site where I pulled the pic, in this photo they are actually being transported. 

Not sure what to do, I had planned to ask for the location as well, but they're not even at their home location in the photo!


----------



## pacanis

Google found the exact pic on a blog page, but I have scrolled the page three times and can't come up with it. And it's a looong page.
I don't think I am close enough.

Game on?


----------



## Russellkhan

Yes, let's continue. Just to be clear, I'm looking for ID of the things in the ship.


----------



## pacanis

California, San Francisco Bay , Port of Oakland cranes arrive from China


----------



## Russellkhan

Nicely done. 

I had actually meant to get shots of the previous cranes in the Port of Oakland, the ones that inspired the Star Wars At-Ats. I'm glad you got it though - it was going to be way to easy for anyone from the Bay Area.


----------



## pacanis

I still couldn't find it on that blog page I was on, but they did have a link to the photographer's site who took the pic. Not much of a description of what the cranes are going to be used for, but if it's good enough for you....


----------



## pacanis

OK. This one might have to play out like twenty questions, but it's not too tough if you think like a detective.....

What town used to be located in this field?
(sorry for the cell phone pic)


----------



## Russellkhan

I might be fussier if I hadn't introduced so many errors into the original post.

Here's a shot of one of them about to unload a ship.


----------



## expatgirl

Anything to deal with the Civil War? or the American Revolutionary War time period?


----------



## pacanis

It has nothing to do with the civil war, but it is (was) right in that time period.


----------



## cara

must have been a small town?


----------



## pacanis

For that time period it wasn't all that small. Fresh seafood brought in daily, lots of hotels, banks, people coming from all around to work there. Obviously it was in more than that field, but the field held a lot of the major buildings.


----------



## cara

so it is near the sea?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it in NY?


----------



## pacanis

Nope, not by the sea, which is what made bringing fresh seafood in daily so unusual, but there was a lot of money in the town.

Not in NY.


----------



## expatgirl

was it Boston? dang, I don't know my geography  esp. along the eastern seaboard and my atlas isn't handy...born and raised along the Gulf Coast.........Pacanis, is this a memorial site of some kind and/or was there a natural disaster that's precipitated this empty field that may be a memorial of some sort.......looks like a church might have been there or a house............


----------



## pacanis

As much as I'd like to say it used to be the city of Boston..... Just jokin' guys (Bostonians), honest 

expat, it's not on the eastern seaboard, it's not a memorial, no natural disaster caused the town to disappear. it was established one year and gone three years later. Worth 2 mil one year, and sold for $4.37 thirteen years later.


----------



## cara

so it's an old golddigger-town?


----------



## pacanis

Not gold, but you're on the right track.


----------



## Saphellae

Some sort of town based upon a mining company perhaps, that folded.. not sure where?


----------



## pacanis

Here's a photo of a photo 
This should help narrow down what kind of town it was.


----------



## Saphellae

A logging town ?  Or.. oil

Looks alot like a logging town though.


----------



## pacanis

Oil.......


----------



## Saphellae

Oh gosh, googling this is going to be a nightmare with all of the articles about oil nowadays lol


----------



## Saphellae

Is it the Cushing Field?


----------



## pacanis

Saphellae said:


> Is it the Cushing Field?


 
No


----------



## Saphellae

I KNOW!!!!

It's Pithole, in Pennsylvania


----------



## pacanis

Saphellae said:


> I KNOW!!!!
> 
> It's Pithole, in Pennsylvania


 
Whoa! Good Job!


----------



## Saphellae

OK, heres one!  I visited this castle as a child in Europe. First hint! 

Location and name please!


----------



## pacanis

*Neuschwanstein Castle* 
In Bavaria


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> *Neuschwanstein Castle*
> In Bavaria


All the pictures I have found of this one look just like the picture Saphellae posted, but none of them have red on them.  Weird.  But you're probably right.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking the red part in her pic is in the shadows in the pic I found, but we'll see.
Tinkerbell's castle was patterned from it (I read). That's the first thing I thought of when she posted.... Disney.


----------



## Barbara L

That's neat!  Well, I hope that's it.  We are on the way to have dinner with a friend, so I'll check on this later.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> That's neat! Well, I hope that's it. We are on the way to have dinner with a friend, so I'll check on this later.
> 
> Barbara


 
Hopefully Saphellae will too 
Have a good dinner!


----------



## expatgirl

Pacanis, please feed those birds in your avatar!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

good job, y'all..........


----------



## pacanis

They seem to be doin' just fine, although they may be down to three from four.
Dang things better grow up in a hurry and leave the nest. They are preventing me from spraying that maple shrub to keep the Japanese beetles away, who invaded a couple days ago....


----------



## pacanis

See expat, they's doin' jest fine as of ten minutes ago 
There still might be a fourth buried in there somewhere.


----------



## Saphellae

Sorry about that, we had fondue again  Takes a while! lol

Pacanis got it right! Great job!


----------



## expatgirl

you are so funny, pacanis!!!  those look like pretty contented birds........didn't really know they were yours..........you're a good mama and papa bird........that one whose head is upside down at 6:00 is very contented........thanks for the cute pics.....


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> you are so funny, pacanis!!! those look like pretty contented birds........didn't really know they were yours..........you're a good mama and papa bird........that one whose head is upside down at 6:00 is very contented........thanks for the cute pics.....


 
Well they aren't exactly mine. I mean, it's not like I'm eating worms and yacking them down their throats 

OKAAAAY, something to get the ball rolling. You either know what it is or you don't. And dang, I wish I could find mine


----------



## expatgirl

are you Judge Judy in disguise?


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like a weird cigarette holder!  LOL  

Is it some kind of mallet for a musical instrument, like a xylophone or a gong?  

How does the size compare to the picture?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> ...to get the ball rolling...


Hmmmmm, is this a clue?  It doesn't look like a croquet or polo mallet.  It looks small to me.  A tabletop polo mallet?  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

are you Judge Barbara in disguise?????


----------



## pacanis

Barbara, it wasn't meant as a clue, but now that you mention it....

They are generally about 6" in length not much longer. The ball about 2" in diameter.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and it's not a mallet


----------



## Andy M.

Is it involved with electronics?  

Does it work alone or connect with other things?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Is it involved with electronics?
> 
> Does it work alone or connect with other things?


 
The first question is easy to answer. No.

The second question..... it does not physically connect to anything. It works alone if you think a hammer striking a nail works alone. It works in conjunction with other things and is pretty useless without them.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it related to making music?


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with music


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a percussion device?

Do you put the end in your mouth?


----------



## pacanis

Funny you should mention the word percussion... But that might lead you down the wrong path..... 

You do not put it in your mouth. You use it with your hands, then put it away until next time it is needed.


----------



## GrantsKat

is it used to wind something?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. No winding involved in any way shape or form.


----------



## expatgirl

I love a mystery.........does it "hammer" something or another"? or does it make indentations of some sort or another.........


----------



## pacanis

It doesn't actually hammer or strike anything... not exactly.


----------



## Saphellae

Is it used to blow something up?


----------



## pacanis

No. The object is solid. Nothing can pass through it and it's not used to pump anything up.


----------



## Adillo303

Some kind of a locating pin?


----------



## pacanis

No. Not a locating pin.

Time for a hint:
Both of the brass pieces are used to push something


----------



## josh_swinehart

pacanis said:


> Funny you should mention the word percussion... But that might lead you down the wrong path.....



I know, but I can't answer. I am a bad "it", and have banned myself.

Just wanted to tip my cap to your percussion quip.

-Josh hart


----------



## Saphellae

It's used to play croquet or something of the like?


----------



## pacanis

Well thank you, Josh 

Nope, not used in any type of gaming, Saphellae.


----------



## expatgirl

is it used in any musical instruments?


----------



## expatgirl

never mind the musical instruments........went back over the thread and you've already said no..........anything to do with medicine...........


----------



## Barbara L

I know this can't be it because I cannot find any pictures that support it, but does it have anything to do with guns (ie., percussion caps, etc.).

Percussion is stuck in my brain and it won't let go!  I could only think of ear drums and percussion caps after the last clues, but I certainly wouldn't want anyone to push that into my ear!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

It most definitely has to do with guns.....
That should narrow your searches.


----------



## expatgirl

go for it, Barbs.......


----------



## Andy M.

It's used to load a muzzle loader.  The stick end pushes to load into the barrel and the other end applys/presses the percussion cap into place.


----------



## expatgirl

can you translate, Andy??????  Jest kidding...........I believe whatever you just said........


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's used to load a muzzle loader. The stick end pushes to load into the barrel and the other end applys/presses the percussion cap into place.


 
Sounds like you still didn't find it..... but I'll give it to you because you're pretty darn close 
Yes, it is used to help load a muzzleloader. Any muzzleloader, not just persussion caps. If you seated the cap with anything but your fingers, you'd probably set it off 

When you set the ball (bullet) on top of the patch and on top of the muzzle, you rest the short brass piece that's on the round part on top of the ball and give it a rap with your hand to get the ball started down the barrel. Then you use the longer end to seat it even further, which makes finishing it off with the ramrod easier. Of course they couldn't be bothered with all that if they were in a hurry 

Muzzleloading Ramrods & Short Starters - Supplied By The Possible Shop, Headquarters For Your Muzzleloading & Cowboy Action Supplies

Oh, you're up!


----------



## expatgirl

how old is this gun????????


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> how old is this gun????????


 
How old are muzzleloaders? They go back a ways, as they were the first guns. I don't think ball starters are that old though. Seems like a modern invention to me to make life easier for the muzzleloader enthusiasts. That's just a guess though.


----------



## Andy M.

The percussion clue got me onto the caps.  I'll be back shortly with a pic.


----------



## Andy M.

Take a shot at this baby. 

No questions about how big is it.


----------



## GrantsKat

a measuring tape?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no


----------



## GrantsKat

anything to do with fishing?


----------



## pacanis

It's a "green" blow drier


----------



## Andy M.

No to both fishing and blow dryer.


----------



## pacanis

Is it an emergency siren?


----------



## Andy M.

Not a siren


----------



## GrantsKat

have to do with sewing?


----------



## Andy M.

Not sewing


----------



## pacanis

Some kind of egg slicer/shooter?


----------



## Andy M.

Do youo mean like a Salad Shooter?!?!?!?



No.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, but I thought they were bigger.
I thought maybe this is the smaller version???






Just saw your answer......


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry if I'm slow to respond. I keep having to answer posts in another thread about making tomato sauce!


----------



## pacanis

Shoot! Dang game.....

I forgot about about some hard boiled eggs I was cooking. Guess we'll see how they come out being boiled on high for 20 minutes. Some are cracked open.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Sorry if I'm slow to respond. I keep having to answer posts in another thread about making tomato sauce!


 
Ha, ha 

I just didn't scroll down far enough to see your "no" before I responded.
I still think it's a siren anyway


----------



## Andy M.

As far as I know, the crank does not generate any noise other than the noise of the crank turning.


----------



## expatgirl

pacanis said:


> Shoot! Dang game.....
> 
> I forgot about about some hard boiled eggs I was cooking. Guess we'll see how they come out being boiled on high for 20 minutes. Some are cracked open.




that's not a good sign, Pacanis............ hope that you're having egg salad something or another..........where you can baste and soothe their cracked bodies in mayo..........


----------



## pacanis

expat, in spite of losing half the water to evaporation, they seem alright... peel a bit harder and not much of an "eggy" taste, but edible.
I'll probably end up feeding most of them back to the birds.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> I know this can't be it because I cannot find any pictures that support it, but does it have anything to do with guns (ie., percussion caps, etc.).
> 
> Percussion is stuck in my brain and it won't let go! I could only think of ear drums and percussion caps after the last clues, but I certainly wouldn't want anyone to push that into my ear!
> 
> Barbara


 


Andy M. said:


> The percussion clue got me onto the caps. I'll be back shortly with a pic.


Hmmmm! Just kidding! I almost posted almost exactly what you did, but since I coldn't find a picture of one being used, I figured I was way off. I tend to second-guess myself a lot, having wild ideas and assuming I am wrong. 

Ok, off to see if I can figure out what your newest thing is!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Barbs and Andy.......you two are just as funny as Pacanis.......please, Pacanis, feed those birds........but isn't that a bit like cannibalism if they eat eggs......jest kidding'  y'all know me by now........anyway.......I NEVER would have guessed that in a million years......still don't know what the h.......  you posted............but congrats nonetheless.......


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Barbs and Andy.......you two are just as funny as Pacanis...


Didn't you hear that we're taking our act out on the road?  Along with Maverick and Buckytom of course!

Ok Andy, is this thing one of those crank flashlights?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Didn't you hear that we're taking our act out on the road? Along with Maverick and Buckytom of course!
> 
> Ok Andy, is this thing one of those crank flashlights?
> 
> Barbara


 

That's half the answer.  It's a flashlight/something else combination tool.


----------



## pacanis

flashlight/radio?


----------



## Andy M.

Nope..............


----------



## pacanis

I thought that was too simple


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> Didn't you hear that we're taking our act out on the road?  Along with Maverick and Buckytom of course
> oh,my, this is an act that I will pay to see............how funny.....


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, Andy, just a little diversion, here..... Barbs is at fault for making me laugh..........I blame her totally.....how's that for loyalty..........ok back to the main topic......do the police use this????


----------



## Andy M.

The police may use it, but it's not a police toll per se.


----------



## Barbara L

Flashlight/charger?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

No, sorry.


----------



## Barbara L

Flashlight/laser?

James's idea--flashlight/knife sharpener?

I'm running out of sites to check!  LOL  Off to look for more!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Keep looking.  I found it on a website.


----------



## Barbara L

Which website?    Don't tell me, it starts http:/www. and ends with .com, right?   
Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

I think that will narrow your search, Barbs........


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> I think that will narrow your search, Barbs........


You'd better believe it!  Fifteen down, 30 trillion to go!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I just noticed what looks like air vents in the back of it.  Is it a flashlight/personal fan?

Flashlight/mini-vacuum?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Very observant, Barbara.  That's not it.


----------



## Jeekinz

Does the crank (dynamo) power just the light or something else as well?  It could be a light/compass combo.


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, it does.  No, it isn't.


----------



## cara

is there something important on the other side we don't see?


----------



## Andy M.

cara said:


> is there something important on the other side we don't see?


 

I don't believe so.  I have not seen the other side.


----------



## cara

with cell phone charger?


----------



## sattie

Palm sized LED flashlight?


----------



## Andy M.

It is a flashlight (LED) and also performs another function that has not yet been guessed.


----------



## cara

....with tape and gradienter?


----------



## sattie

UGH... so the pic you posted is a hand cranked power generated LED flashlight, but has another feature/purpose too?


----------



## sattie

with a keychain holder?


----------



## sattie

I can't see the one side, but possibly an emergency cell phone or radio?


----------



## pacanis

I can't find any flashlights that do anything other than what's been mentioned here.....
How about start fires? Mini heater? Sub-sonic bug repeller? Shaver? Conversation piece ;^)


----------



## Andy M.

No to all guesses.  There is nothing on the other side that would indicate the other function of this LED flashlight other than, possibly, a label.

Seems to be time for a hint.  Where this device is used is important to the other function.


----------



## Andy M.

Not forensics


----------



## sattie

Forensics possibly?


----------



## Andy M.

Not forensics.....


----------



## sattie

geez louise!!!


----------



## sattie

with compass?  This is tough!!!


----------



## sattie

I got it I think... anti mosquito function?


----------



## Andy M.

Not a compass but you are in the right location.


----------



## sattie

Anti mosquito function?


----------



## Jeekinz

Pacanis - "In Cart"

lol


----------



## Andy M.

Persistence pays!  

Congrats, that was some good work!


----------



## sattie

Had to scrap for that one... I'll be back shortly with a photo....


----------



## sattie

This will be really easy or really hard...

What do these things do?


----------



## Jeekinz

OOH  OOH!

One puts BBQ sauce on.


----------



## sattie

LOL!!!  Pick me!!!  Pick me!!!


----------



## pacanis

Andy, How did "anti mosquito function" differ from sub-sonic bug repeller?  We had to name the specific bug it repelled 

Jeeks, what does "in cart" mean?

Sattie, anything to do with soldering?


----------



## sattie

Pacanis... sorry about that, I did not even realize you mentioned bug repeller.

Yea... I wanna know what "in cart" means too!!!

Nope, nothing to do with soldering.


----------



## Jeekinz

pacanis said:


> Jeeks, what does "in cart" mean?





sattie said:


> Yea... I wanna know what "in cart" means too!!!


----------



## sattie

Ok.. I thought that, but then I'm not the brightest light on the block!!!!


----------



## pacanis

sattie said:


> Pacanis... sorry about that, I did not even realize you mentioned bug repeller..


 
No problem. I just thought if I was close, Andy would have said something other than all my guesses were wrong.... 



Is it something to do with grout? Maybe cleaning or repointing?


----------



## sattie

Nothing to do with grout.


----------



## expatgirl

when I saw in cart I just that he meant encarta....I type so fast and am in such a rush to post that as you well  know.....I mix up letters.....etc......I figure that most of you will be smart enough to know what I mean anyway.......truthfully, your picture looks like some black caviar with a paint brush........


----------



## sattie

Believe it or not, it all comes together, but I don't think you would want to eat the stuff!


----------



## expatgirl

did I say that I liked caviar????  jest kidding............truthfully I can't stand the looks of it..........even here it's $$$$$$  Can't even imagine in the states........comes together......is it some sorta epoxy.............


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Andy, How did "anti mosquito function" differ from sub-sonic bug repeller? We had to name the specific bug it repelled ...


 

Pacanis, I'm really sorry.  I did not see your bug repeller guess.  I would have given it to you.  

You can have my next turn.


----------



## Andy M.

Sattie, the metal tool looks like what's used to dress mortar joints between bricks or blocks.


----------



## sattie

Nope, it does nothing of the sort.


----------



## miniman

It looks like it used to apply grease.


----------



## sattie

It applys something.  Although I do not believe it is grease.  There is a function for the items.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Andy. Don't worry about it.... I'z jest wunderin'.

Do you apply the green, grease looking stuff with the brush to the end of the metal thing, stick it in something and crank it?

Although I don't know what that would be


----------



## sattie

You are very close pacanis!!!  Yes, the grease looking stuff is applied to something and it is cranked!


----------



## pacanis

Is it a crank for blinds, or one of those outdoor patio coverings?


----------



## sattie

Nope.  It is a maintenace package for something very common.  But think of going green!


----------



## buckytom

is it flux paste? used in sweating/soldering plumbing? 

applied to the pipe with the brush.


----------



## sattie

Nope, nothing to do with plumbing!


----------



## sattie

I'm almost certain that some of you folks used these as a kid... maybe not willingly.  I know they were pretty common in my adolescent years.


----------



## GrantsKat

is it for an outhouse?


----------



## sattie

did you change your avie????  

No ma'am... not for an outhouse!!


----------



## GrantsKat

sattie said:


> did you change your avie????
> 
> No ma'am... not for an outhouse!!


 

yes I did!


----------



## miniman

Is it for the maintenance of solar panels?


----------



## sattie

Nope not solar panels.... think of something less technical, more mechanical.


----------



## miniman

Maintaining windmills?


----------



## sattie

No, not windmills.  Smaller than that.


----------



## sattie

Folks, I have given some really good clues!!!!  How about this one:  The thing that these tools service, almost every home owner has one.  But most home owners will not own this version.... yet!


----------



## GrantsKat

does it have to do with a lawnmower?


----------



## sattie

Somebody's getting warm... very warm.  Yes it does.  What type of lawn mower and what do the tools do?


----------



## Saphellae

Is it to help start a pull start mower?


----------



## sattie

Nope Saphellae!!!


----------



## Andy M.

It's a lubricant for the blades of a push lawn mower.


----------



## sattie

Yes it is for the blades of a push mower... but not a lubricant.  There is another purpose for the paint brush, metal thingy, a blue goop.... (it's dark blue, not green)


----------



## pacanis

Adjust the cutting height on a reel mower?


----------



## sattie

Nope!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Well good, because I didn't have a lawn mower as kid 
But I had to say something


----------



## sattie

The first lawn mower I can remember is a light powder blue one.  The neighbors behind us had a reel mower and I always remember being fascianted with it.

Ok.. you guys are sooooooo soooooo close!!!


----------



## pacanis

OK. Time for an end to all this.
It is the SHARPENING KIT for a reel mower!


----------



## GrantsKat

awe!! I didnt get to post fast enough...that what I was thinking, but my kids took me away from the puter for awhile
oh well theres always next time, at least I got close


----------



## expatgirl

so I take it that this has been guessed at????....................


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> OK. Time for an end to all this.
> It is the SHARPENING KIT for a reel mower!


 
You got it!!!!  YEA!!!  You're up!


----------



## sattie

When I bought the reel mower, it came with the 'sharpening kit'.  I thought it would be this fancy thing, and was somewhat surprised that in the kit was the items I posted the photo of.  I was like... what the heck is this????


----------



## pacanis

I was just looking at reel mowers online a month ago or so. If I saw these items, I didn't remember them. Then after looking at your clues again, going with a reel mower search, there they were   The items on an Amazon ad on the side of the page I was looking at 

Soooo, I'll be back


----------



## pacanis

Not another canis familiaris........  
What breed is this puppy?
Dontcha just want to hug him?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I have no idea what breed he is, all I know is that I WANT HIM! 
he's adorable


----------



## pacanis

Isn't he?  They are a georgeous breed.


----------



## sattie

So fluffy!!!  Love him!!  I know my guess is off, but maybe an Akita?


----------



## expatgirl

now what breed did you say it was????????    too cute.......where are the ears???


----------



## cara

a Samojede?


----------



## pacanis

Not an Akita.
Cara, I had to look samojede up. It appears they are multiple breeds with white coats, developed in northern Eurasia  ?  Including Samoyeds and white Poms  ? I'd have to say no, but one search said it was spelled samoyede, with a "y"...... correct me if I'm wrong. I'm curious.
The ears are typically cropped, but not always expatgirl.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Is it an akita?


----------



## cara

pacanis said:


> Not an Akita.
> Cara, I had to look samojede up. It appears they are multiple breeds with white coats, developed in northern Eurasia  ?  Including Samoyeds and white Poms  ? I'd have to say no, but one search said it was spelled samoyede, with a "y"...... correct me if I'm wrong. I'm curious.
> The ears are typically cropped, but not always expatgirl.




Samoyed ist the correct english spelling, I just hadn't thought of a different writing in english.. 
But as far as I know the have nothing to to with poms..
That's was my first thought, but the ears - Poms do have sharper (?) ears and muzzle


----------



## pacanis

You can Google samojede and get pages mostly of samoyeds, but one had some white poms on it Stock Photography of dog, pomeranian 112441 - Search Stock Photos, Pictures, Images, and Photo Clip Art - 112441.jpg  Actually, it only says pomeranian... sure looks like a samoyed to me.

Going to dictionary.com and typing in samojede will get the suggestion that you meant samoyede, which will get you this page samoyede - Definitions from Dictionary.com saying it is any white, long coated breed from that area.

But at any rate. You haven't gotten it yet


----------



## Chicks

Norwegian Elk Hound?????


----------



## Andy M.

keeshound?


----------



## pacanis

No chicks, no Andy, but I can see the resemblance.
This breed is a bit more rare.


----------



## expatgirl

my friends from Canada had a keeshund (I think  they originally  came from Holland) Teddy was the most lovable and stupid dog that I've ever met.........oh, you want to steal me...oh, let me help you...here climb over the fence I won't bite you.....I won't even bark...that's how they lost her but luckily were able to recover her.....oh, you don't like me breathing in your face well hold your breath let me and pant in your face. nonetheless..... but lovable just the same and a perfect kids's dog...and so sweet.......cried when she passed away a few years ago........the Egyptians thought that she was a monkey when she escaped the first time..........that's how they described her when she got loose..........


no, Pacanis, I think that you've got a totally different critter all together..........no clue......


----------



## Mama

Chinese Foo Dog?


----------



## pacanis

Another very close resemblance, but it's not a foo dog either, nor is it considered a "spitz". Plus these guys' ears are either cropped very short or left hanging. They are a bit bigger, too. Here's another pic garnered off the web. Yep, they grow BIG


----------



## cara

ah.. an Caucasian Owtscharka?


----------



## pacanis

cara said:


> ah.. an Caucasian Owtscharka?


 
aaaah 

Yes it is!  A little easier when you can see the whole critter, but you still weren't supposed to get it this quick 

You're up Cara!


----------



## cara

my aunt had one years ago - but I still remember that *ball of wool* ;o)

I'll go and search for something..


----------



## cara

I think this shouldn't be that hard...

To which car does this rearlight belong?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thunderbird


----------



## cara

I knew it was easy - but nothing else came to my mind... 
my friends '62 or '63 T-Bird..


----------



## expatgirl

what the hey???  a Caucasian owtsharcharka?? are there  different races out there?       where do they come from????  never heard of it............and big!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry Cara and UB......I think I posted before the thread ended.....sorry..........beautiful car ......hope it yours........


----------



## cara

owtsharcharkas were used as bear- and wolf-dogs among sheep in the caucasian Region of Russia.
They do look a bit like sheep, but are able to defend their flock against predators..


----------



## expatgirl

this explains all the Russian links.....which of course I can't read............thanks for the explanation, cara, and greatly explains the "Causcasion" part of it...........really did want to know............sorry if I preempted the sports car........sorry guys.......was it guessed???


----------



## pacanis

If you really want to read up on them, expat, spell it ovtcharka. That should produce a few more "english friendly" sites 

Dang, UB, that was quick.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, thanks, pacanis, i will certainly do that...........I'm actually copying this word down.......any idea  as to what it means????  sorry I'm a nut on what words mean.......etymology is our disease......people always look at me oddly when I want to know what the word means........lots of weird stares over the years.......don't care........inquiring minds want to know........cerainly helps in playing Pictionary..........hahahha...I would guess that ovt means to repel as in "off" something............so we'll see ...........thanks so much...........


----------



## pacanis

I _think_ sheepdog..... don't quote me on that though


----------



## Uncle Bob

So it's my turn??? let me find sumpin!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

What is this flower/shrub/bush ??


----------



## pacanis

Well, it's close, so I'm going to say it: Amaryllis flower?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nope.....This one is pink....I have others that are blue


----------



## bethzaring

some type of mallow?


----------



## Jeekinz

expatgirl said:


> I'm actually copying this word down.......any idea as to what it means???? sorry I'm a nut on what words mean.......etymology is our disease......people always look at me oddly when I want to know what the word means........lots of weird stares over the years.......don't care........inquiring minds want to know........cerainly helps in playing Pictionary..........hahahha...I would guess that ovt means to repel as in "off" something............so we'll see ...........thanks so much...........


 
Try decaf. 

 j/k


----------



## Uncle Bob

bethzaring said:


> some type of mallow?


 
To the best of my knowledge...No....But I will do some checking.


----------



## Uncle Bob

bethzaring said:


> some type of mallow?


 

With 200 genera, and 2300 species in the Mallow family, It does seem to fall into the catergory.....


----------



## Andy M.

Just curious, is this particular mallow of the marsh variety?


----------



## pacanis

Is it a hibiscus?


----------



## bethzaring

good grief, mallow is as close as I can get, ... we do have marsh mallows locally, but I can't find a photo of them anywhere to compare


----------



## Uncle Bob

This plant has two common names that I am familar with...Marsh or Mallow..... or Marsh Mallow is not a part of the name.


----------



## pacanis

How about hibiscus mallow marvel then?


----------



## pacanis

Here's the blue satin color of hibiscus.
I can't find a closeup of the mallow marvel hibiscus though, but that variety does not contain blue like you said....


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm thinking the botanical name includes the word "hibiscus" ....It's probably in the Mallow family....I do not believe it to be one of the marsh varieties....The two common names that I know do not include the word hibiscus, mallow, marvel or marsh....


----------



## pacanis

Do you call it; "Uncle Bob's pink flower"?



Back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## pacanis

How about, Rose of Sharon, or Aphrodite?

Or Aphrodite Rose of Sharon?

Edit:

Here's a pic of this guess.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Clue:

Read the book....Song of Solomon....There you will find the name....


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> How about, Rose of Sharon, or Aphrodite?
> 
> Or Aphrodite Rose of Sharon?


 
Yikes!! Didn't see this Fred until I posted my clue. Yes, it is a Rose of Sharon or Althea........

Good job!!! 

You are up!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> Clue:
> 
> Read the book....Song of Solomon....There you will find the name....


 

uuh, I lent my copy out. It was a first edition, too.


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> Yikes!! Didn't see this Fred until I posted my clue. Yes, it is a Rose of Sharon or Althea........
> 
> Good job!!!
> 
> You are up!!!!


 
Well that was a toughy.
What are the blue ones called?

I'll be back with a really easy one, for lack of better planning.....
I will want to know what it is and where I got it!


----------



## pacanis

OK. What it is isn't too tough, but where did I get it?
That shouldn't be too tough either, using a little reasoning.....


----------



## Andy M.

Gettysburg?


----------



## pacanis

A what from Gettysburg?


----------



## Uncle Bob

miniball


----------



## pacanis

pacanis said:


> Well that was a toughy.
> What are the blue ones called?
> 
> I'll be back with a really easy one, for lack of better planning.....
> *I will want to know what it is and where I got it*!


 

Well this is between you and Andy, UB.
I wanted both answers, because some people may not realize it is a bullet. The girl that works for me saw it firsthand and asked what it was  I'll assume Andy knew it was a bullet, because he guessed the battlefield.

I'm out and somebody's up!


----------



## Uncle Bob

You're up Andy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

I assumed the 'what' was obvious.  What else would you get at Gettysburg that is shaped like a bullet?

I'm off the search for a stumper.


----------



## Andy M.

Here's a whimsical item for your deductive efforts.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Looks like individual squares of bubble wrap that you can take with you for those stressful days at the office. It wouldn't last long.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, they are not indvidual squares of bubble wrap.


----------



## josh_swinehart

That would have been whimsical though, you have to admit.

-Josh

I have a shirt that says "I bring the whimsy."


----------



## Andy M.

IT sure would have but you'd have to but hundreds of them.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I assumed the 'what' was obvious. What else would you get at Gettysburg that is shaped like a bullet?.


 
Maybe not to everyone. That is why I tried to be specific in what I was asking for. For all I know, maybe some of our members who do not live in the USA never even heard of Gettysburg.....

So what are you asking for? The item's name, its use? Does it have more than one uses and you need both to be right?

OK. My guess is a keychain.


----------



## pacanis

How about an _electronic_ bubblewrap keychain?


----------



## Andy M.

That's it!  It's a Puchi-Puchi, a bubble wrap popping simulator.

Go for it!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> That's it! It's a Puchi-Puchi, a bubble wrap popping simulator.
> 
> Go for it!


 
lol, what _won't_ somebody make? 
I read it even makes different sounds, just like the real stuff.

What is this all too common critter?
It has a real name and a generic one. Either will do. 
This pic was taken by someone inquiring what it was, not me  Sorry for its fuzziness.


----------



## sattie

weevil???


----------



## expatgirl

good guess, Pacanis.........is she a good witch or a bad witch, Dorothy?  think I know what this might be but not sure..........in other words do you know if this insect causes lots of damage as far as you know??


----------



## sattie

That was the first thing that popped in my mind.  Seems like as a kid, they always infested our spices.


----------



## pacanis

It is not a weevil, no snout like weevil's have. And the markings on this beetle are specific.
Close though.....


----------



## sattie

Larder Beetle?


----------



## pacanis

That's it sattie! It's a larder or pantry beetle, which feeds on anything high in protein; grains, dead flies in your walls, dog food.....

You're up!


----------



## sattie

Look at me goooooo!!!!  

Ok, what is this thing?


----------



## pacanis

It's a scoop!


----------



## sattie

Ok... granted that it is scoop looking thing.. .what is it used for?  It has a specific purpose.  (Smarty pants!)


----------



## pacanis

I'll throw out a WAG.....
Is it used to put peanuts in a bag?


----------



## sattie

No to peanuts, no to bags.


----------



## GrantsKat

are those holes used to drain something or attach the scoop to something?


----------



## sattie

I don't think they are holes, more like divets?  But yes, I think that wedge with the divets is to attach it to something.


----------



## Andy M.

then is this part of a bigger object that all works as one or is this normally used on its own?


----------



## sattie

Andy, admittedly, I have never used one or seen one in person.  (I got the idea from a version of the one I have that I thought was old.) (There was a hint!)

I do not think it is part of a bigger object, but used in a bigger object.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Andy M.

sattie, the bigger object is part of the deal then.  I mean, if you had the scoop but not the bigger object, it douldn't perform its function?

For example, if it was made to scoop popcorn out of a popcorn maker...


----------



## sattie

Ok, the scoop is designed for maintenance of the bigger object.  If the bigger object did not exsist, you could still use the scoop for something!

The scoop is made to scoop something.  Then that scoop and that something in the scoop is intended for the bigger object.

Does that help?  Trying to do this without totally giving it away!


----------



## TyPiece

Sattie...is it a pooper-scooper for your puppy?? HAHA....no for real though. It looks like an old ice scoop maybe. The ledge on the front use to break up the ice. The curve of the handle doesnt look very conducive to scooping though.......


----------



## TyPiece

looks like we posted at once. how about a coal scoop?


----------



## sattie

It is really not intended for scooping, but it has to be done in this case to make it useful for what it was intended.

You could use it to scoop poop I guess, but that is one heck of a puppy you are talking about there!!!


----------



## sattie

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> looks like we posted at once. how about a coal scoop?


 
DING DING DING.... you are on to something!!!  Yes, it would scoop coal or embers... now the real question is what is done with it now?


----------



## Andy M.

They go into the ash barrel.


----------



## sattie

LOL... noooooooo....


----------



## TyPiece

it could be an ash catcher. It attaches to the bottom of the furnace so when you sift it the debri doesnt fall out the bottom and ruin your nice new white carpet


----------



## sattie

Nope!!  Not for catching ashes!


----------



## TyPiece

another guess if it please you.....maybe to transfer hot coals from the main chamber to the cooking element


----------



## Uncle Bob

Would a blacksmith have use for it???


----------



## sattie

BOTB... you could use it for that, but that is not the intended purpose... so I would have to say no.

Uncle Bob.... no a black smith would have no use for it.


----------



## Saphellae

Is it a super old pooper scooper? LOL

You said it is used to maintain something bigger.. a dog? !! lol


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to pour oil, like a crane operator's helper would do? Oilers, I think they are called....


----------



## goboenomo

I don't see an image.


----------



## Saphellae

It's a few pages back.


----------



## sattie

Nope, not to pour oil.  If you look one page back, bloodontheblade guessed that it holds/scoops up coals/embers.  So that is true.  So after you scoop up the coals, what is done with it?  This is the purpose of the tool!


----------



## sattie

Oh.. I did mention that it was old... being an antique!


----------



## goboenomo

sattie said:


> Look at me goooooo!!!!
> 
> Ok, what is this thing?



I still see no image...


----------



## sattie

I see it just fine.  Even when you quoted it back to me.


----------



## goboenomo

sattie said:


> I see it just fine.  Even when you quoted it back to me.



That's messed up... 

What did you use to upload it?


----------



## sattie

photo bucket.. just like any other photo that I have posted.


----------



## goboenomo

Yea... for some reason my computer wont let me view photos from photobucket, and I cant even get to the site. It doesn't even show an attempt at the photo.


----------



## sattie

goboenomo said:


> Yea... for some reason my computer wont let me view photos from photobucket, and I cant even get to the site. It doesn't even show an attempt at the photo.


 
Sorry about that..  I posted a message on your profile about it.  So I guess that is why you are not seeing it.  I can send it to you if you like!  Just PM me!


----------



## sattie

View attachment 4614

Does that work?


----------



## goboenomo

It does. Thank you.


----------



## TyPiece

after it scoops coals and/or embers i assume its used to move them somewhere.


----------



## sattie

Yep.....

... and they are not used to cook anything!!!  Think more about melting something!


----------



## TyPiece

melting edible or inedible product?


----------



## Barbara L

Lard, for soapmaking?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

It could be edible.... but not really.

Not for lard or soap making.


----------



## GrantsKat

anything to do with candle wax?


----------



## sattie

Nothing to do with wax.


----------



## sattie

UGH!!!  Ok, after going back and researching a bit more on this item, it seems that I have misrepresented how this item is used.  It still has the same purpose, but not used quite the way I thought.

So let me correct myself......  it is not used to scoop anything, more to catch something as you are scraping using the edge.  

Apologies to all....


----------



## Andy M.

Shaved ice?


----------



## pacanis

Is it used for scraping the inside of a wood or coal burning oven to clean it?


----------



## sattie

Ice is correct.... but not really meant for shaving ice.


----------



## LadyCook61

antique pooper scooper? lol  just kidding.


----------



## babetoo

how bout a scooper of ice from an ice machine.

babe


----------



## sattie

Not really meant for scooping as it is meant for catching.


----------



## pacanis

OK. Am I tying this all together correctly?

It is an antique, but a modern version exists.
It is a part of a larger object.
It is used in maintaining that larger object.
It catches coals or embers.
It is associated with ice.
It has something to do with melting.

Is that the gist of it?


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> OK. Am I tying this all together correctly?
> 
> It is an antique, but a modern version exists.
> It is a part of a larger object.
> It is used in maintaining that larger object.
> It catches coals or embers.
> It is associated with ice.
> It has something to do with melting.
> 
> Is that the gist of it?


 
Pacanis... you will have to pardon me because I misrepresented this item earlier.  So let me see if I can clear things up a bit....

It is an antique, and there is a more moderen version, however they are not needed anymore since this feature is usually built in.

Not part of a larger object.

It does maintain a larger object.

DOES NOT catch scoop coals or embers (my bad from earlier).  It COLLECTS ICE.

It does NOT melt anything... (another my bad from earlier).

I kinda mucked this one up a bit, so please forgive me!!!  Does that help at all?


----------



## pacanis

sattie said:


> Does that help at all?


 
Yes. It does. The item obviously does not exist and as Archie Bunker would say, "Is a pigment of your imagination". doo, doo 

I'll do some more looking around tomorrow if it isn't guessed by then. Time to hit the hay before the hay hits me.


----------



## Jeekinz

Was it used around the home or is it more geared for industrial use?


----------



## miniman

Is it for deicing windscreens?


----------



## sattie

Jeeks, I'm not sure on your question.  I guess it could have been used for both, but I can't find any info about it regarding that.

Miniman.... you are soooo close!!!  Deincing... but not windscreens!


----------



## Jeekinz

To defrost a freezer?


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't suppose it was used for ice sculptures?


----------



## sattie

Jeekinz said:


> To defrost a freezer?


 
You da WINNER!!!!!!!!  

Your turn Jeekinz!!!!


----------



## pacanis

sattie said:


> You da WINNER!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your turn Jeekinz!!!!


 
Just in case you didn't hear sattie the first time


----------



## TyPiece

what exactly is its function? For shaping the sculpture?


----------



## sattie

Yay Jeekinz.... 

We want photo!

We want photo!

We want photo!!!


----------



## sattie

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> what exactly is its function? For shaping the sculpture?


 
For use on defrosting a freezer... well... probably more deicing a freezer, but Jeekinz guessed it right on page 962.


----------



## Jeekinz

WOOO HOOO!  "I von....I von.....I von da money!"

Try this one on for size:


----------



## LadyCook61

looks like a shoehorn


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL.  Nope, not a shoe horn.


----------



## GrantsKat

its a bike stand!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Does it have anything to do with  boots ?


----------



## TyPiece

A maniquin´s foot maybe?


----------



## Jeekinz

LadyCook61 said:


> Does it have anything to do with boots ?


 
Kinda.



BloodOnTheBlade said:


> A maniquin´s foot maybe?


 
Nope.


----------



## pacanis

Is it a prosthetic foot, like the ones runners use?


----------



## pacanis

Ah, found it. It's a Trias prosthetic foot


----------



## Jeekinz

Pacanis got it!

You're up.


----------



## pacanis

My first guess would have been guitar stand 

I'll be back


----------



## pacanis

What is this?


----------



## TyPiece

looks like a tire pressure gauge


----------



## pacanis

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> looks like a tire pressure gauge


 
Yes it does.
No it isn't.


----------



## Jeekinz

.....looks like some sort of measuring tool?


----------



## TyPiece

THEYRE BEER GOGGLES!! DO I WIN?? Oh wait......wrong picture.


----------



## pacanis

Yes. It does measure something and has a rather specific purpose.


----------



## TyPiece

is it something used in a laboratory


----------



## sattie

Jeekinz said:


> WOOO HOOO! "I von....I von.....I von da money!"


 
One of my all time favorite movies!!!!


----------



## pacanis

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> is it something used in a laboratory


 
No. It is typically used outside.


----------



## sattie

Does it measure anything on a car besides tire pressure?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. Nothing to do with cars or the like.


----------



## TyPiece

is it used to measure weather phenomena?


----------



## sattie

How about on a motor bike????


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with the weather and nothing to do with bikes.


----------



## sattie

Air conditioning?


----------



## pacanis

Not A/C either.

Here's another one, though this one is lacking a nifty feature the first one had.
And no, I'm not going to tell you what increments it measures in 
You'll have to guess that.


----------



## sattie

It sho is pretty!!!! Pretty gold thing!!! 

Ok, the knob on the side, obviously and adjustment of some sort... maybe to set a measurement. Do you insert matter into it?


----------



## Jeekinz

Does it measure density of something?


----------



## expatgirl

what about animals and some sorta injection device?


----------



## pacanis

No, not for density and not used for injections.
Not even close enough to say anyone has been even lukewarm.


----------



## expatgirl

does this thing take in anything?


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> does this thing take in anything?


 
Come again?
I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean.... Something goes into it for sure. It is physically put there, then physically removed. This item does not sit and gather anything on its own.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Jeekinz

What ever it is, I hope I can add one to my toolbox.


----------



## pacanis

They are easy to come by, Jeeks. If you know where to look


----------



## babetoo

rain gauge?

babe


----------



## TyPiece

does it need to be inserted into something to perform its function?


----------



## pacanis

Not a rain guage, babe

Inserted.... hmmm.... Not exactly. Definitely not the object in the second pic, but the first one I posted you could say is partially inserted into something to perform its function. The narrow end makes its function easier.


----------



## LadyCook61

some kind of syringe ?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. Not a syringe. 
It does not have anything to do with liquids, nor plunging out its contents.


----------



## miniman

Tyre pressue gauge. I have had one similar for my bicycle.


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> Nothing to do with the weather and nothing to do with bikes.


 by bikes do you mean motorcycles or bicycles ?


----------



## miniman

miniman said:


> Tyre pressue gauge. I have had one similar for my bicycle.


 
Sorry missed half the conversation.


----------



## LadyCook61

is it used with an air compressor ?


----------



## miniman

Is it a gas sampler?


----------



## pacanis

It has nothing to do with anything with wheels or tires. Nothing to do with air, gases, liquids...... It is used with solids, one in particular.


----------



## Andy M.

PEZ dispenser?


----------



## LadyCook61

does it have anything to do with gardening ?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> PEZ dispenser?


 
Was that a real guess?  Anyway, no.
It "dispenses" something, but not Pez.

And nothing to do with gardening.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Was that a real guess?...


 

No, just feeling a little jocular.


----------



## pacanis

I was thinkin', but wasn't positive.


----------



## Barbara L

Other than the fact that you have given us a few clues, I don't have a clue!  I haven't found any pictures to back these crazy thoughts, but could it be something to measure the size of pearls?  To measure the size of ball-bearings?  To measure the depth of topsoil?  To measure the depth of the snow-pack?

Well, I'm out of ideas for now!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Sorry Barbara, none of those either.

It's use is very similar to how measuring spoons are used, but with its own specific substance to measure.


----------



## TyPiece

heres a wild guess......is it used for seeding your garden?


----------



## pacanis

I see where you're coming from, Blood, but that's not it either.

Let's see if this gets a different direction going;
I set it is used outside. It _could_ be used inside, but that would be considered unsafe. Most everyone that would be using this would be doing so outside.


----------



## Andy M.

Is solid matter drawn into it to be measured or is it filled with a measure of solid matter and ejected into something.


----------



## buckytom

since it shouldn't be used indoors, is the material that it uses combustible?


----------



## pacanis

Close.
Yes.

It does not have a plunger type action like it would appear, rather, you set it to a particular increment using the numbered part and the set screw.


----------



## buckytom

is it used with gunpowder?


----------



## pacanis

Yes, BT. It is


----------



## Andy M.

It measures the amount od GP for a load.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It measures the amount od GP for a load.


 
Yes it is.
What's it's name, or at least, what kind of load, as there are a slew of measuring devices for gunpowder, but none serve this one's purpose.


----------



## buckytom

i wonder, are all grains of gunpowder the same size? what percentage of error is there in loading your own?

i'm guessing the number measures the number of grains, but what if there's smaller particles? wouldn't you get a magnum type load with finer grains?


----------



## pacanis

A grain is an increment of dry measure, not the actual # of grains.
Go visit the Google thread, (lol). You could probably type in 1 grain = ? oz and get an answer.

Now can you come up with this device's use?


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and yes. The number is for grains.


----------



## GrantsKat

its used to fill a bullet


----------



## pacanis

GrantsKat said:


> its used to fill a bullet


 
No.
It does not have to do with reloading bullets.


----------



## TyPiece

I was goin to guess to measure charges charges for a musket or muzzle loader. But if that doesnt qualify under reloading bullets Im going to guess for filling blasting caps.


----------



## pacanis

errr, that does not qualify under reloading bullets, Blood. Totally different procedure.
You may want to guess that.....


----------



## TyPiece

after careful consideration i think im going to say it is for measuring charges for a muzzle-loader rifle.


----------



## miniman

For measuring gunpowder for a muzzle loading rifle.

Traditions Brass Field Powder Measure - A1 Hunting and Shooting Supply's Online Store


----------



## TyPiece

HEY LOOK! Theyre on sale at Cabelas!
Cabela's -- Powder Measures and Funnels=


----------



## Jeekinz

I wouldn't want to have that gun during an altercation:

"Ah, hold on Mr. Thief.  I need to get my funnel, grain measuring thingy so I can load me rifle."


----------



## pacanis

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> after careful consideration i think im going to say it is for measuring charges for a muzzle-loader rifle.


 
Whew! I'm glad someone said it. Y'all were dancing all around it.
And it has the very technical name of  Powder Measure 

Black powder is a very different type of powder than the powder used for today's bullets. No need to measure near as precise. You take the powder horn, pour the powder in the powder measure (to wherever you have it set at), then pour the charge into the end of the barrel on the muzzleloader. The funnel end on the first pic I posted hinges out of the way to make filling the powder measure more easy, then slides back into place to make pouring the powder down the barrel more easy. This item has the specific use of measuring black powder.
Muzzleloader Powder Measures And Funnels Supplied By, The Possible Shop, Headquarters For Your Muzzleloading & Cowboy Action Supplies

So, you're up, Blood!


----------



## pacanis

Geez, y'all are fast typers 
And you came back with links, too!


----------



## TyPiece

What (or where) is this place?


----------



## buckytom

is that lourdes?


----------



## TyPiece

HOLY COW! I didnt even have a chance to post and you guessed!

Ill pick something harder next time.......

Go fer it Bucky


----------



## buckytom

ok, what's this?


----------



## buckytom

bump.

i go on vacation in 2 hours people so start guessing. 

hint: it has an orbit.


----------



## goboenomo

The left one looks like there are solar panels along the outside. What is it connected to?


----------



## TyPiece

a satellite


----------



## TyPiece

more specifically the navigation module for a satellite


----------



## Jeekinz

Liberal version of the G4 Cube.....solar powered.  LOL


----------



## Andy M.

TV Satellite signal processing module.


----------



## buckytom

you are all correct, so far.

but it is more than just a navigation or processing unit.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, I'm geek enough to go any further.


----------



## buckytom

think, "whole shebang"

a tiny borg

1 litre cubed


----------



## buckytom

ok, it's a cube sat.

i'm gonna be gone, so someone else needs to take over.

andy, you had the last guess. you're up.

see yas in a coupla weeks.


----------



## pacanis

bye.........


----------



## TyPiece

Have fun in dutch country!  Watch out for road apples.........


----------



## goboenomo

Whoa wait?! You're going to Netherlands?! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Andy M.

I'll be back shortly with a photo.


----------



## TyPiece

goboenomo said:


> Whoa wait?! You're going to Netherlands?! I'm jealous!!!


 
Errrrrrrrrrrrrr ummmmmmmmmmmm.....Pennsylvnia Dutch country that is.


----------



## cara

bucky, you really go to the netherlands??


----------



## pacanis

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrr ummmmmmmmmmmm.....Pennsylvnia Dutch country that is.


 
PA Dutch country?

Hey BT, you gonna let one of us shoot one of them apples off your head?


----------



## expatgirl

it looks like a solar toaster to me.............


----------



## pacanis

expatgirl said:


> it looks like a solar toaster to me.............


 
I don't think Andy has posted a pic yet.
So you've got the jump on us


----------



## Andy M.

Can you guess the function of the food related item?


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I don't think Andy has posted a pic yet.
> So you've got the jump on us


She's hours ahead of us, so of course she saw it first!  



Andy M. said:


> Can you guess the function of the food related item?


It reminds me of my mom's old meat grinder, but thing that looks like a roller shoots that one down.  

Antique taffy maker?  Pasta maker?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, Barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

No you're not.   
Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, guys, I was referring to Bucktom's #9705 post----didn't realized that it had already been guessed by Andy and I was only kidding anyway ......many apologies.........please, mucho mea culpas...........

as far as your picture, Andy........anything to do with corn?


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> sorry, guys, I was referring to Bucktom's #9705 post----didn't realized that it had already been guessed by Andy and I was only kidding anyway ......many apologies.........please, mucho mea culpas...........
> 
> as far as your picture, Andy........anything to do with corn?


We knew that!  That's why we were teasing you!

Ooh, that sounds like a good guess.

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cherry Pitter....Olive Pitter.....Pea Sheller.........Nut Grinder


----------



## LadyCook61

pepper grinder


----------



## LadyCook61

wheat grinder


----------



## pacanis

Coffee grinder
(I don't remember if that's been said yet...)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nut sheller


----------



## Andy M.

No to all guesses!


----------



## Uncle Bob

So not a grain mill of any kind....Lets see...a juicer of some sorts...


----------



## Andy M.

No grain of any kind is involved. It's is not juicing either.


----------



## babetoo

apple corer and peeler?

babe


----------



## Andy M.

Not a corer or peeler of anything.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it have anything to do with food?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Barbara... I believe it does.  I think Andy stated along with the photo that it had something to do with food.


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> Barbara... I believe it does. I think Andy stated along with the photo that it had something to do with food.


Oops!  So that's what food related means!

Sheesh, I didn't even see that!

Barbara


----------



## cara

is it some sort of grinder? Or nothing to do with that?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> is it some sort of grinder? Or nothing to do with that?


 

i kinda thought that too, cara. maybe a meat grinder?

babe


----------



## TyPiece

one guess before i go to bed.........An antique RAISIN SEEDER!


----------



## miniman

My guess is that it is an antique spice grinder/mill.


----------



## pacanis

Good one Blood.
You can buy one for $45


----------



## expatgirl

What about dough or pasta?


----------



## pacanis

Blood got it expat. I googled antique star seeder and came up with it.
Just waiting for folks to get back online....


----------



## expatgirl

Woohoo!  Glad that he got it and not me since I just found out that I'm leaving for the week..........y'all have fun..........


----------



## Andy M.

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> one guess before i go to bed.........An antique RAISIN SEEDER!


 

What a great guess!

You da winna.  You da man.

You're up.


----------



## TyPiece

Who are these people?

View attachment 4646


----------



## LadyCook61

david with the harp , angel with him.


----------



## TyPiece

not david or an angel....no other guesses?


----------



## Andy M.

St. Patrick and an angel.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, whoever it is.......she doesn't want to go............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Adam...Eve


----------



## pacanis

Apollo and Daphne?


----------



## miniman

Orpheus & Eurydice
www.wayfaring.info/.../2007/08/orpheus5.jpg


----------



## TyPiece

Nice one Miniman!  My favorite Greek myth.....especially the part where he almost makes Hades cry. Are you familiar with the story?

You´re up next!


----------



## miniman

OK then, what is this:


----------



## TyPiece

OOOOOOOOOOO I KNOW I KNOW!! But Im getting a on plane tommorrow to fly back to the US so ill let someone else take this one.


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like an epipen.


----------



## miniman

Ok you're up Andy - I hoped the slightly unusual view would have made it last longer - never mind.


----------



## Andy M.

OK.  I'll be back soon with a pic.


----------



## Andy M.

Exercise your mental accuity on determining the name and location of this interesting bit of our planet.


----------



## Jeekinz

Beats me.  But I'd definately double bogey that.


----------



## sattie

Is it in Africa?


----------



## Andy M.

Not in Africa


----------



## sattie

Chocolate Hills in the Phillipines?


----------



## Andy M.

Where did you get such a bizarre idea???


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, BTW, you're right.


----------



## sattie

Andy M. said:


> Where did you get such a bizarre idea???


 
I had seen this place before (on tv, or something) so I just had to dig up a few things to jar my memory a bit.

Ok, lemme find a pic for yall and hopefully I wont muck this one up like I did the last one!!!


----------



## sattie

*What's This?*

Ok, what is this thing????

View attachment 4684


----------



## LadyCook61

some kind of roaster  for roasting beans ?


----------



## sattie

No ma'am....


----------



## Andy M.

A rolodex


----------



## sattie

Andy M. said:


> A rolodex


  Nope!


----------



## miniman

A  manual sander?


----------



## pacanis

Is it used to gather ice from the back of a freezer?


----------



## sattie

Nope to gathering ice from a freezer....

Nope to a manual sander.....


----------



## redgriller

Is it a rock tumbler?


----------



## sattie

Nope...

Time for a hint... it is a food related device!


----------



## Barbara L

Antique ravioli maker/cutter?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Is it used to wash certain food items?


----------



## sattie

Antique is right... but not a ravioli maker or cutter.

Not to wash anything Andy.


----------



## miniman

Is it something to do with spices - mixing or grinding?


----------



## sattie

No spice grinding or mixing.  Although I suppose you could mix something in there... but not meant for spices!


----------



## Jeekinz

Antique food processor?


----------



## sattie

Not a food processor... but an antique something!


----------



## GrantsKat

food mill?


----------



## sattie

Nope, not a food mill!


----------



## Barbara L

Antique noodle maker?

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

coffee...nah


----------



## sattie

Nope to noodles!!!  Ok, here is another view of it with the top off: 
View attachment 4686


----------



## Andy M.

It looks like there's a shaft on the other side that you would attach a handle to.  Is there a crank handle that goes to this?


----------



## pacanis

I can't imagine with the wood, but egg separator?  Or cream separator?
I can't think of any other items you would need centrifugal force with.....


----------



## Barbara L

Syllabub Churn?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> I can't imagine with the wood, but egg separator? Or cream separator?
> I can't think of any other items you would need centrifugal force with.....


 
Ahh you are on to something!! In fact the word centrifugal is in the name of this item!!!

No to all other guesses!


----------



## pacanis

sattie said:


> Ahh you are on to something!! In fact *the word centrifugal is in the name of this item!!!*
> 
> No to all other guesses!


 
I know. It says it right on it


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> I know. It says it right on it


 
So you can see that????  I did not think anyone could tell what the heck it said!  I'm sure the rest of the name is printed on there...actually, it says that it is!!!


----------



## pacanis

I can't make out the rest. "LURE" or something???


----------



## sattie

Nah, I don't think LURE is on there.  Or at least it is not part of what it is called.


----------



## miniman

Are we allowed to know what size it is?


----------



## sattie

Well miniman, there are no deminsions listed for it, but I would say it would be around the size of a old typewriter?  (Sorry, that is the best comparison I can come up with at the moment.  

I'm surprised there have not been more questions asked!!!


----------



## miniman

Is it something to do with winnowing or threshing grain?


----------



## sattie

No miniman... nothing to do with that.  Some many folks have a more modern version  of this thing today that does all the work for them.


----------



## miniman

Being centrifugal suggests it seperates something - is that right?


----------



## sattie

I don't think so in this case...  something goes into the cylinder thing, and then another thing (what you would get to eat) goes into the other open space.  The finished product would be in the drawer thingy.

Oh... I think Andy maybe or someone had asked about a handle, there is a handle that attaches to the little stub that is coming out of the side.. it is missing.

HTH!


----------



## Barbara L

Ice cream maker?

Juicer?

Barbara


----------



## TyPiece

how about shaved ice?


----------



## Andy M.

So two things are combined to make a finished product?


----------



## pacanis

It is......
A centrifugal ice cream freezer.
Whew


----------



## sattie

Barbara L said:


> Ice cream maker?
> 
> Juicer?
> 
> Barbara


 
Miss Barbara got it!!!!  It is an ice cream maker!!!!  Centrifugal Ice Cream Freezer!!!  

Yea Barbara... you are up!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks!  It's been a while.  I have never attached pictures on this computer, so I hope this works.  What is this and what does it do?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Does it make or wrap candy?


----------



## Barbara L

It kind of looks like it could wrap candy, but no.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Two hints before I get off of here for the night.

It has nothing to do with food.

Be careful playing a_*round*_ with this.

Barbara


----------



## jennyhill

Looks like a old fashioned type-writer or a printer.
I am curious to know what it is..





_____________________
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Sumptuous food [/FONT][FONT=verdana, sans-serif]is a romantic getaway!!![/FONT]


----------



## miniman

Is it a lathe or other wood turning equipment?


----------



## Barbara L

No to all so far.  Miniman is the closest, but that is kind of like saying that Europe is close to Argentina.  I won't be back for a few hours (finally getting to sleep at 7:20 a.m.--being stuck in bed pretty much 24 hours a day for 2 weeks doesn't help my sleep schedule much!).

Keep those guesses coming!  BTW miniman, it deals with something harder than wood.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Is it for polishing diamonds?


----------



## Barbara L

Not for polishing diamonds, but you are more in the correct area now.  

Barbara


----------



## miniman

diamond and other gem cutting?


----------



## Barbara L

The cutting part is right.  Remember my hints and you will get this.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

used to cut ball bearings


----------



## LadyCook61

polishing gems ?


----------



## LadyCook61

cutting stones?


----------



## miniman

making roulette balls?


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> used to cut ball bearings


Right shape.



LadyCook61 said:


> cutting stones?


Right material.

I have to take a shower and then go to the doctor. I will try to check before I leave to see if someone comes up with the name of this. Otherwise I will be back in two or three hours.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Marbles?


----------



## expatgirl

you beat me to it, Andy!!  Hope you're right!


----------



## pacanis

Billiard balls?


----------



## Barbara L

Andy's got it.  It is a Small Sphere Machine.  One of the specific uses is to cut marbles.  This particular one cuts spheres from 1/4 to 7/8 inch.  The larger one this place sells cuts them from 1.25 to 9 inches.

Glad you got it before I left!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

I thought marbles were made from glass.


----------



## expatgirl

miniman said:


> I thought marbles were made from glass.




in the "olden days" marbles were made of different materials and you had to be very good to bet your best ones with the other kids on the block.......we made a circle in the dirt and rounded up our marbles (aka bets) in the center and then took our best shooters to knock them out.......any person's marble that was knocked out of the circle was yours.......think of it as "Early Life Experiences"...........it was fun, though, and I was competitive.......never was a champion ever but I wasn't bad either.......also competitive at jacks......any of you play that as a kid???  Was that ever a great activity for developing small motor skills and eye-hand coordination?...Any of you Moms or Dads looking for a summer past-time .....teach your children how to play jacks and shoot marbles.......you may have to go to the internet to learn how but it is great for their small motor skills and eye-hand coordination and as long as you don't make it too competitive they will enjoy it.....


Gee---how off-topic can you be???? SORRY!!!  Just was bursting with it!!!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis:

I owe you one from earlier. Do you want to take this turn?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> pacanis:
> 
> I owe you one from earlier. Do you want to take this turn?


 
Cool! I just happen to have one lined up because I didn't notice Barbara's post last night when I posted ice cream freezer. Thanks, Andy.

What is this, specifically?


----------



## sattie

telescope of some kind?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. not close, sattie


----------



## Barbara L

Is is powered in some way?  I notice a pin holding something on the smaller part.  Is that part supposed to come out to use it?  Does something in the small side do something to something else in the larger side?  Does it sit on the end with the pin when in use, or on its side as it is shown?  I have no clue what this could be!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Is it some kind of laboratory equipment?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Is is powered in some way? I notice a pin holding something on the smaller part. Is that part supposed to come out to use it? Does something in the small side do something to something else in the larger side? Does it sit on the end with the pin when in use, or on its side as it is shown? I have no clue what this could be!
> 
> Barbara


 
First to Andy's question: No

I found this item on the internet, so I'll let you know what I know.

_Is it powered?_  Yes, I guess you could say so. It is a mecanical device that can function on its own.
_Does the pin come out to use it?_ I believe it would have to.

Some of your other questions are a bit too technical 
There are different sizes and shapes of this device. I'm pretty sure that it needs to sit a certain way to function correctly and get the desired results.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis, looks like it's time for a clue or two.


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, I was thinking it was time for another guess ot two 

It's used outside.


----------



## sattie

Anything to do with surveying?


----------



## pacanis

No.
It is more of a "fun" device.


----------



## sattie

Was something blacked out on the photo????

Ok, something fun... a kalediscope?


----------



## pacanis

Yeees, some words were blacked out.... I didn't want another "Cleaver house" incident 
The words did not say what it actually was though. Nor were they instructions...

Nothing to do with looking through or into.


----------



## sattie

Ok ok ok... get off the 'scope' I hear!  Ok, here is a guess in left field.... anything to do with painting??


----------



## pacanis

Yes.

Beddy-bye time.....


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> Yes.
> 
> Beddy-bye time.....


 
Really????!!!?  Wait... no bed for you!!!  

Have a good evening... I will see what I can come up with!


----------



## pacanis

I'll add; painting is a stretch, but it's so hot I had to say yes to the guess.


----------



## sattie

Does it shoot something?


----------



## pacanis

You could most certainly say that about it too, Sattie!


----------



## Andy M.

Does it shoot paint balls?


----------



## pacanis

Andy, you are right on top of the answer to what this device does.


----------



## Andy M.

Does that mean close but no cigar?


----------



## Andy M.

Is it used to make paint balls?


----------



## pacanis

No, it doesn't make them.
It is related to the paintball thing, but not actual "paintballs".


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Cool! I just happen to have one lined up because I didn't notice Barbara's post last night when I posted ice cream freezer. Thanks, Andy.
> 
> What is this, specifically?


 

It's a two tone whistle you blow when the paint ball game is over.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's a two tone whistle you blow when the paint ball game is over.


 
uuuh, nice try


----------



## miniman

Magazine for a paintball gun.


----------



## pacanis

Nope, not a magazine.
The device works all on its own.

I take it nobody has actually visited a paintball site yet?
You might be amazed at all the stuff available. I was.


----------



## Jeekinz

Paintball grenade launcher?


----------



## pacanis

Jeekinz said:


> Paintball grenade launcher?


 
No. It does not shoot or launch paintballs


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> Nope, not a magazine.
> The device works all on its own.
> 
> I take it nobody has actually visited a paintball site yet?
> You might be amazed at all the stuff available. I was.


 
I looked at one, but have not found anything that resembles your gadget.  But I am amazed how much some of that stuff is!!!!


----------



## sattie

Does it shoot or launch anything?


----------



## pacanis

sattie said:


> Does it shoot or launch anything?


 
Yes


----------



## sattie

Foam?  Water?  How about slime???


----------



## pacanis

no, no, no.... you're getting colder.

I said earlier; it doesn't shoot a paint_ball....._


----------



## sattie

Paint cans????  Dang, that has to hurt... off to do some research....


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it a CO2 tank or portable air compressor?


----------



## pacanis

It is not, but it does work using CO2


----------



## sattie

Confetti?  I can't find anything to do with paint!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hmmm if i could get a better view.

do you have another picture that we could possibly see?

maybe a CO2 Regulator


----------



## sattie

Water balloon launcher that you can fill with paint?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

paintball mortar


----------



## pacanis

No other view and yes, this particular "model" is hard to find. I had to hunt it down again to answer someone's earlier question and get more info on it, but like I said earlier, there are many of these that look differently than this one. I need only the generic name and what it does, which is part of its name.

I'm sure you've seen these things if you've found a decent website that has a lot of products available.


----------



## pacanis

Very, very warm Ghetto


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

your killing me here.  im at work and all the paintball sites are blocked so im trying my hardest.

is anything missing from there?

Im going to take a shot as a paintball gun barrel with built in gerenade launcher


----------



## sattie

I have the same problem.. .I can't get to half the sites either!


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> your killing me here. im at work and all the paintball sites are blocked so im trying my hardest.
> 
> is anything missing from there?
> 
> Im going to take a shot as a paintball gun barrel with built in gerenade launcher


 
See, you should be working for a paintball supply company, but then this forum would probably be blocked.


This is one self-contained unit. You can get an option for it, but that would only confuse you at this point. This is not for your once a year paintball enthusiasts. This is something for the guys who take this "sport" seriously.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

can I go with a paintball cannon?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

If my culinary school freind was with me he would know.

ok throw me off what is the attachment.  I think it will actually help me


----------



## sattie

Best I can come up with is paintball gun grenade launcher... but seems like the same thing everybody else is saying.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I dont think anyone said it but is it a Qhopper.

you know like the automatic backpack hopper?


----------



## pacanis

I have no idea what that is Ghetto


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

its a backpack where you put the paintballs and it has the tube and usually the CO2 tank and auto feeds into the paintball gun.


----------



## pacanis

Oh yeah, I've seen those.
No.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it a air soft grenade launcher?

Ok Ive searched ebay and every where else.

what is the avaiable attachment.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok last guess.

is it a scope?


----------



## Andy M.

Does it spray loose paint?


----------



## pacanis

I'm not tellin' ya 
Upon further thought, it would probably give away the answer..... but you guys are so stuck on grenade or something that launches something else..... who said it even moved?


----------



## pacanis

Yes it does Andy!
What would you call something that sat there and sprayed loose paint in the "grand scheme" of paintball wars?


----------



## Andy M.

You need an exact name?!

A sprinkler
A paint sprayer
A hose
A Flame thrower
A Torch
A Machine gun

If that doesn't do it, I quit.


----------



## pacanis

C-ya! 

Yes, I need someone to "name that photo"


----------



## pacanis

And I'll give you a hint.
It has four letters, but can be more than one word, too, if you want to get technical.
I'm just looking for the four letter word of this device.


----------



## miniman

Got it - a paintball mine

Special Ops Paintball :: Paintball Products


----------



## pacanis

See! That wasn't so tough, was it? 

Yes, it's a paintball *mine*, or in the case of this one, can even be electronically detonated Grenades & Mines - Cozmo Paintball  Not for someone who really isn't into their war games 
And like most things today, there are youtube vids available 

You are up miniman!


----------



## miniman

What is this used for?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

pipe bending


----------



## pacanis

Is it used for pulling ductwork together?


----------



## miniman

Good guesses but no where near. Keep trying.


----------



## jeninga75

It's a stripper for the tubes used when giving blood to strip the blood down to the bag when you're done.


----------



## miniman

No Jeninga - not even close.


----------



## jeninga75

Didn't think so but that's what it reminded me of lol.  I give blood every 8 weeks and it looks pretty similar to what they use.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hwo come im not getting the emails saying there was a reply.  ugg


----------



## miniman

GhettoRacingKid said:


> hwo come im not getting the emails saying there was a reply. ugg


  Check if you have subscribed to the thred.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

im subbed

someimtes i dont get them....

umm im going with a tool for fixing a screen on a window


----------



## miniman

No thats not it.


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> It's a stripper for the tubes used when giving blood to strip the blood down to the bag when you're done.


 
ewwww.....


----------



## sattie

Is it a tool for putting that rubber piping around window screens?


----------



## miniman

No - no home repair application at all that I know of.


----------



## sattie

Does it repair anything?


----------



## pacanis

I've been through 70 pages of pliers and haven't come across anything remotely close. Some pretty interesting pliers though.
Does it disarm paintball mines?


----------



## miniman

No - it does not repair anything (the opposite is more true).

They are not pliers.


----------



## Jeekinz

Mosaic Knippers


----------



## miniman

Jeekinz has it. Well a longer run than I usually get.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm pretty rusty, so give this one a shot...

What's this thing used for?  It's about 3 inches long.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

exhuast tip but I know its wrong

can we get some hints?


----------



## Jeekinz

Not an exhaut tip.

I gave you a hint already:  it's about 3" long.  xD


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

my wife says the same thing but ususally has the look of dissapointmento n her face.

a finger splint

does it go on your hand.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it used in the home?
Is it used as part of another item or 'as is'?
Is it metal or plated plastic?


----------



## Jeekinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> my wife says the same thing but ususally has the look of dissapointmento n her face.
> 
> a finger splint
> 
> does it go on your hand.


 
lol - close but no.  And it does not go on your _hand_.


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> Is it used in the home? *It could be*
> Is it used as part of another item or 'as is'? *as-is*
> Is it metal or plated plastic? *this particular one is metal*


 
........................


----------



## Andy M.

Does it go on your foot?
Does it have a medical use?


----------



## Jeekinz

lol - putting it on your foot to use it would be a sight to see.

"no" to both.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

does it go on your body?

Im going with a ring.


----------



## Jeekinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> does it go on your body?
> 
> Im going with a ring.


 
Getting closer........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it a C%#K Ring?

lol

is it a finger sleeve or liek finger tip ring


----------



## Jeekinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> is it a finger sleeve or liek finger tip ring


 
Kinda


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ok im going with a finger guard 

mostly used for when you cutting hair....


----------



## Jeekinz

Clever, but no.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im giving up.

back to work I go.


----------



## pacanis

How about one of those guitar things that let you slide up and down the frets?
Instead of the neck from a bottle....


----------



## pacanis

Like the Dunlop hoolahan slide?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

a guitar slide.

This one is metal but to me that would also mean plastic is avilable


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Bam!!!

Pacanis,

I think you are right

here is a link i found with the same pic

Dunlop Hoolahan Guitar Slide at AmericanMusical.com


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> a guitar slide.
> 
> This one is metal but to me that would also mean plastic is avilable


 
Hey! That's a pretty good "guess" Ghetto kid


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I know 

You guys had it narrowed down pretty good when I saw it.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

now we just wait for the offical word.


----------



## Jeekinz

A guitar slide, indeed.

Pacanis is up.


----------



## pacanis

What does this do? Shouldn't be too tough. I was lacking any imagination


----------



## sattie

Spreads frosting on a cake!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

(easy?)

Im going with a serpetine belt tool.

but looking at the backround and stuff.

im going with its a guide/guard for a table saw. you knwo to push the wood threw. or 2 make circular cuts on that saw.


----------



## pacanis

non, non, no.....
It just happened to be in the basement by my tablesaw. Nothing to do with wood.
Or cakes.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

an off set metal bar with handles.  lol

Ok i need some hints or clues or something

it looks like an accessory to somethng


----------



## pacanis

It's a tool specialized to a certain trade.
And since I happen to have one....... all you need to do is sift through 3,800 some posts to know what I used to do. That will localize your searches 
Or take a good guess based on..... nope, not going to say it yet.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it used to install duct work ?

maybe something to install glass.


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> is it used to install duct work ?.....


 
Close enough!
It's used to help pull ductwork together. You hook the wheels in the "drivecleat" on each joint and use leverage to draw them together.
Just like the tile nipper could have been used... 

Oh, you're up!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

nice and i didnt have to read 3816 posts. 

give me a minutes let me find something.


----------



## Jeekinz

I saw one of those somewhere, was just too lazy to search.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ok 2 parter but its easy.

Where am I?
Which Side?


----------



## pacanis

Niagara Falls, Canadian side?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ding Ding Ding 

we have a winner.  It was taken in the Sheraton on the Canadian side rightfrom my hotel room.  

now I need to figure out how everyone is uploading there photos on here and what not....

Pacanis

your up


----------



## pacanis

I think I have the same pic, lol

I'll post something really easy around 5:30. Really.
More or less a pass the torch photo, so be ready if you have a photo you've been wanting to stump us with.


----------



## pacanis

BTW, That's EST, my time. About an hour from know.
Feel free to post any guesses between now and then.


----------



## pacanis

What is this a photo of?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

12 oz of ale.

If your looking for the type im going to go with either 

Bud
Amstel
Natural Ice


----------



## miniman

pint of beer?


----------



## pacanis

Well...... I was looking for me holding my first beer of the evening, but that'll do 12 oz my fanny. I don't like to get up that often for refills


----------



## pacanis

BTW, Ghetto is up.
Anything reasonably close would have gotten it. First come first served.....


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

miniman Ill give this one to you.  I dont have anything lined up and this is my busy time at work.


----------



## Barbara L

Give us a good one miniman!  I'm so glad to be out of the hospital and back in the game!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I found this thread on page 6. Since miniman never posted, and no one else has, maybe no one wants to continue this thread. I'll go ahead and post a picture. If no one responds, I'll assume no one wants it to go on.

What is the nickname of this place, and why?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Downtown?  Because it's downtown...


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for taking over for miniman, Barbara.


----------



## miniman

Sorry guys - I totally missed that I had it.

Grovel, Grovel, Grovel. 

Thanks for posting Barbara.


----------



## pacanis

miniman said:


> Sorry guys - I totally missed that I had it.
> 
> Grovel, Grovel, Grovel.
> 
> Thanks for posting Barbara.


 
It's not your fault.
That's been known to happen when someone plays the game, guesses the pic, but doesn't intend to post a pic so gives it away as quickly as they guessed it 
We all muddle about until someone like Barbara shows some initiative


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Not a problem--I would have said something earlier, but I am on vacation and didn't think about it.

No need to apologize miniman!

Ok, it probably is downtown somewhere, but that's definitely not what I am looking for!  

Hint: It was given this nickname nearly 100 years ago.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Well, it's certainly not New York, the city that never sleeps.............I take it that it's in the states if I may ask a question?


----------



## Barbara L

Of course you may ask a question!  It is indeed in the United States.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Barbs, glad that you're back home and hope that you never have to go thru that ordeal again...........ok is the city in the northeast?


----------



## Andy M.

Did you take this picture on your vacation?


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Hey, Barbs, glad that you're back home and hope that you never have to go thru that ordeal again...........ok is the city in the northeast?


Actually I am on vacation, in Iowa.  I am feeling so much better though!  No, the city isn't in the northeast.



Andy M. said:


> Did you take this picture on your vacation?


No, I didn't take this picture.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

It looks mid-western to me.  Is it?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  In the interest of time (I'm about to leave for the day--I'll have time to check in at least once more before we leave), I will tell you that it is in the southeast.

Second hint: The nickname is because of the 4 main buildings you see.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I'm on my way out to do the touristy thing.  I may even find a picture or two to share here later.   
Happy guessing!  I will be back on tonight to see how you are doing with your guesses.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL - I found a picture that I _thought_ was similar but at a different angle.  So I started Googling the other pic...lol....when I found out what it was called, I came back to this thread and it was totally different.


----------



## miniman

I can't evem get any starting ideas.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Jeeks, what was the name of what you did find?  I am not the least familiar with southeast USA.......basically Gulf Coast and overseas-- that's it.........


----------



## Barbara L

Since I can't guarantee having internet tomorrow night (we will probably have it, but who knows), here is a big hint:

It is in Alabama.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Montgomery... Gump town


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Madison... Where Progress Meets Preservation?


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet!

Note: This is not the nickname of the city.  It is the nickname for this specific spot in the city.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Four Corners


----------



## expatgirl

if it's Four Corners, Andy, no lie, that's the first thing that came to my mind though I've actually never heard of it......and I haven't googled either.......how funny if you're right


----------



## Barbara L

Not Four Corners.  It comes from the size of the 4 buildings at the time they were built (think weight).

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

The Heaviest Corner on Earth.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I have to pack it all in (literally) for now.  Check out time is in half an hour and I haven't even taken my shower or packed yet.  Hopefully I will be on tonight.  I will tell you that when you get this, you will be at least 99% sure you are right.  If something happens and I do not come on after 48 hours, someone go ahead and post a picture and I will tell you what it is later.  I'm sure I will be on tonight, but the internet at one place didn't work at all.  I went nuts that night!

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

BTW - Wiki search stinks!

I searched "Alabama - four - buildings" and came up with garbage.  I searched for "Heaviest Corner on Earth" and found the Wiki page.  Alabama, four and buildings are listed in the first two sentences!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL Jeekinz, I didn't see that you snuck the answer in right before my last post went in! I came across it by accident (looked up "heaviest"): http://www.bhamwiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Heaviest_Corner_on_Earth

Give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Barbara L said:


> Give us a good one!
> 
> Barbara


 
I'll try.

Continuing with buildings, what building is this and what's weird about it?


----------



## Andy M.

It's not air conditioned


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> It's not air conditioned


 
LOL - the weirdness is a little more extreme than that.


----------



## Andy M.

Are we talking about the first building or the other three behind it?

Are they apartments?

Is the weirdness in the construction materials?


----------



## Jeekinz

It's a series of buildings with one name.

Apartments?   Yes.

Materials?  No.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it the name that's weird?

(10,000 posts!)


----------



## Andy M.

Bridge apartments constructed over a highway in Manhattan


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:


> Bridge apartments constructed over a highway in Manhattan


 
That's it.

When they give traffic reports they say "Outbound traffic is slowing down under the apartments....."

I thought it would be a good one...BWTHDIK.


----------



## Andy M.

Gotta love google images.  I just googled four aprtment buildings.  Found one in Leicester England that looked good then this one.


----------



## Barbara L

Yikes!  I'm not sure I'd want to be in one of those apartment buildings during an earthquake!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Take a shot at guessing what this little implement of torture is really for.


----------



## sattie

Pulling out intestines!


----------



## Barbara L

Is it medical in nature?  Or is it kitchen related?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

sattie said:


> Pulling out intestines!


 

NO!

I won't be turning my back on you anytime soon!


----------



## sattie

Andy M. said:


> NO!
> 
> I won't be turning my back on you anytime soon!


 
Sorry... first thing that popped in my head!!!  Anything to do with mechanics?


----------



## expatgirl

pulling on boots?


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Is it medical in nature? Or is it kitchen related?
> 
> Barbara


 

It's medical in nature.


----------



## Andy M.

expatgirl said:


> pulling on boots?


 

Not for boots.


----------



## Jeekinz

Pulls out an ingrown toe nail?








 at intestine puller.


----------



## Jeekinz

What's the crud still on the shaft?   You need to hit that with some BKF.


----------



## sattie

Jeekinz said:


> at intestine puller.


 
Well... what can I say?    (I think I was channeling one of the SAW movies.)  

Does it do something to the body?  Like some sort of device to manipulate bones?


----------



## Andy M.

sattie said:


> Well... Does it do something to the body? Like some sort of device to manipulate bones?


 

Sort of, but not to manipulate bones.


----------



## sattie

How big is it?  Would it fit in the palm of your hand?  Can you give me some idea of the scale?


----------



## miniman

Is it an emblaming tool like the Egyptians used for pulling the brains out?


----------



## Andy M.

sattie said:


> How big is it? Would it fit in the palm of your hand? Can you give me some idea of the scale?


 

The handle part would fit in your hand...


----------



## Jeekinz

miniman said:


> Is it an emblaming tool like the Egyptians used for pulling the brains out?


 
What about one of those tools where they drill a hole in your noggin?  I saw something on Discovery or History where it was supposed to be some sort of "clensing".


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> What about one of those tools where they drill a hole in your noggin? I saw something on Discovery or History where it was supposed to be some sort of "clensing".


 
That's not it, but great idea!  See if you can make an appointment.


----------



## Jeekinz

"Heeeeere's Johnny!"


----------



## Barbara L

Is this thing used now or just in the past?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Is this thing used now or just in the past?
> 
> Barbara


 

You'd better hope it is no longer in use!


----------



## sattie

Casteration device?


----------



## Barbara L

Tooth puller?  Tonsil remover?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

sattie said:


> Casteration device?


 


Lady, you are really scaring me!


----------



## Jeekinz

Bone marrow extractor?


----------



## sattie

Andy M. said:


> Lady, you are really scaring me!


 
 Ok ok... I'm gonna leave the guessing of this photo be.  Sorry... don't mean to freak anyone out.  I'm having a hard time placing this tool for medical use.  Be you dead or alive....


----------



## sattie

Jeekinz said:


> Bone marrow extractor?


 
I looked at bone reamers... (not sure if that is the same) but I could not find anything similar to the pic Andy posted.


----------



## Barbara L

I guessed tooth puller then found this (it is called a tooth key):





Barbara


----------



## sattie

Dang Barbara... that looks like it would yank out a whole row of teeth!


----------



## Andy M.

It is indeed a tooth puller (sattie please take note).

Congrats Barbara.  You're up.


----------



## sattie

Andy M. said:


> It is indeed a tooth puller (sattie please take note).
> 
> Congrats Barbara. You're up.


 

  Who?  Me?????


----------



## Barbara L

On being asked if she was ready to go to Adventureland (we are staying at the Inn there) James's daughter said that is stupid and she wants to go to the mall (I think because she knows we want to go to Adventureland).  So you will have a while to work on this one while we are walking around the mall and then while I am riding every roller coaster I can get my hands on.  I will be back on later.  What is the thing below?

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

What????  You're abandoning us????   Don't you feel a little guilty about this????  Looks like a bovine to me but I'm SURE that you want a name to go with it........picky, picky, picky.............  hope that you had a fun day


----------



## Barbara L

It's a buffalo/bison.  But I'm not looking for the kind of animal.  What is the whole enchilada?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I could be mean and ask where, specifically, it is, but I won't.   Okay, off to the pool for an hour and a half, then possibly to eat.  I'll be back soon after. 
Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

off to play and leave us with homework???........well, it looks like one of those animals that's featured in the Bible...........tho' I never heard of a holy buffalo.....cow, yes....not buffalo........hey, you experts, do your googling and wikiing...........


----------



## Barbara L

Homework?  Hey, once a teacher, always a teacher!  Actually the truth is that I was never much on homework (some of the teachers I worked with were fanatics about it).  I don't see the value of just having them do busy work.  I did give homework, but not as much as the others, and it had to reinforce what we did in class that day, and I wanted them to read something of their choice each day.  Okay, back to our buffalo, sitting in that nice green grass.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Is there a hint in there somewhere Barbara???  I have been searching Google since you posted and can't even come close to anything except Buffalo Soliders!


----------



## Barbara L

That nice little plot of grass could be a hint.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

oh, yes, that made the mud clearer.....must be a memorial....look up buffalo memorial or a grave site would be a place to start...not that's what it is but Barbara is very good with her hints


----------



## SizzlininIN

Is it a monument for "Miracle" the sacred white buffalo from Janesville, WI


----------



## expatgirl

That sounds good, SizzlinIn!!!  white buffalo....never heard of it..........hope that you're right......


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> oh, yes, that made the mud clearer.....must be a memorial....look up buffalo memorial or a grave site would be a place to start...not that's what it is but Barbara is very good with her hints


 


SizzlininIN said:


> Is it a monument for "Miracle" the sacred white buffalo from Janesville, WI


It's not a monument for any buffalo, and it is in Kansas.  Actually expatgirl is the closest so far, since she used one of the words in her post.  I am just looking for the generic term of what it is.  I will be leaving in a few minutes, but I will check anyway in case anyone gets it before we have to check out of the hotel.  This will be the last thing I will pack.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Well, we have to hit the road, so since expat was closest, I'm going to give it to her.  It is a grave marker in Cowly County, Kansas.  All I was looking for was grave marker/gravestone/headstone.

See you all later.  I'm off to meet another DC member now.  Not saying who yet.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

oh, goodness, Barbs, can't you be meaner like some of the others??????............I'll really try....can someone send some EASY instructions on posting a picture.......if I have problems I'll pass it on........bad girl.........hubby doesn't get home until your times tomorrow morning in the states....it'll be evening for us here.........by the way how do y'all find your pics to post???????  most of what I find is copyrighted and you can't download them....I have several ideas in mind but I don't want to waste time....if somone wants to do a filler pic.....please be my guest..........and fire ahead.........in other words go ahead and post a pic..........


----------



## Andy M.

First you have to have a copy of the photo on your computer.  If it's on the internet, right click on the photo and you should get a menu.  One of the choices is save picture as...  or similar.  Click on that and save it to your desktop.

Then come here and clock on Post Reply.  Type your directions, (where is this building, etc) then scroll down to Manage Attachments.  Click on that then in the new window that pops up, click on browse.  Then go to your desktop and select the newly saved photo.  Then click on upload, then close window.  That should do the trick.  Click on post reply and you are done.


----------



## expatgirl

thanks so much, Andy..........have saved your instructions to my computer and will try it later.......it's 11:15pm and hubby is really tired and wants to go to bed.....what's wrong with him????  I know that it's lunchtime for those of you in the states or close to it so someone with some extra time,  please post something to keep our addicts occupied.......of course anyone else from somewhere else in the world who is wide awake now..........we've got a lot of Aussies on this site, too.........if we're hopeless I'll let you know.........someone be mean and post something noone has ever heard of......  we've got some great sleuths on this thread..........


----------



## Barbara L

You can do it expat!  I have faith in you!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

well, with that encouragement, Barbs, I'll give it my best shot.......sorry that y'all might have to wait..........please, anyone who wants to post just do so..........I'm really sorry to hold up the thread........I know, I really shouldn't post in the first place but I was just giving others leads.... .but I didn't think that Barbs would be so easy to please.....


----------



## Andy M.

Anyone want to play???


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I do but I couldnt find the pic.


----------



## Andy M.

We need a new picture


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

who is up?

so pop one up.


----------



## Barbara L

Since expat hasn't done one, I'll go, if you want.  I have the perfect picture.  I just have to add it to my pictures.  Otherwise, if someone else would like to go, feel free.  After tomorrow morning, I'm only going to be on at night and first thing in the morning, as we travel.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Where is this house, and what is it known for?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

A little hint to get everyone started:

Unless you have lived your whole life in Antarctica with your head buried in the snow, with Emperor Penguins slapping the back of your neck (heeheehee, that last part was so silly I had to add it!), you _*have seen this house*_.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok ive never lived in antartica

I was going to say the amityville horror house joking around.

Umm the first church in america?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL Not Amityville!  Not a church either.  But it is in America.  

Another hint: I took this picture this month.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

the place you jsut went to eat.  that mexican place with teh kareoke


----------



## Barbara L

Nope!  That was a tiny little place in a strip mall!  I took this a couple weeks ago.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Is it the birth home of a former president?

the month thing doesnt help me.  i checked all your old posts and its alot of stuff to go threw.lol


----------



## Barbara L

It isn't the birthplace of anyone famous, that I know of.  I don't even have any idea who lived there.  It is not known for that.  

In the interest of time, let's just say we have been on vacation in Iowa and Illinois.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I give up.  I checked all the posts and couldnt find anything


----------



## Barbara L

Don't give up that easily!  I never mentioned this place in any of my posts because I planned to use this well in advance.  

I can pretty much guarantee that you have seen a picture of this house--part of it anyway.  The house itself isn't famous, but the thing you have seen it in is very famous.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it the church they used at the end of "the rock" whjere stanley goodspeed finds the microfilm?

 is it the theater where lincoln got shot? 

i really have no idea.  Im  NYer you know we dont pay attention to anything outside of NY. lol


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, it still isn't a church, LOL.  Last I heard, Lincoln was shot in a theater in Washington D.C., not a house in Iowa!  

You can do it!  I have faith in you!  I have to leave for the day in a bit.  I will give a good hint before I leave.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I figured maybe it would change since I last posted.  lol

Iowa..... what do I know about Iowa other then corn....

birth place of herbert hoover?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  As I said, I have no idea who lived in this house.  That part isn't really important.

Since you are the only one playing right now, and I have to start getting our suitcases packed and ready to leave, I will give you a big hint now.  Put it together with the location and it should help if you do a search.

Think art.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ok here is what I came up with

Farm house t iowa state

terrance hill


----------



## Barbara L

No, but you got the state right!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

last guess then im done

.desmoinesartcenter


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I have to go, and I can't be guaranteed getting back on tonight (one hotel promised Internet but didn't have it), so I will go ahead and tell you.  You were sneaking up on it!  LOL

This house, in Eldon, Iowa, was the background in the famous painting of a farmer and his daughter, "American Gothic," by Grant Wood.

Since you were the only one playing, go ahead and post the next picture.  I think some of our regulars are having trouble getting on DC right now, so it may be slow going!

Barbara
"American Gothic":


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wow thats awesome.  I didnt know that was a real house.

let me find something


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I guess Im up....

What are these......

Its a picture of many different types of them.


----------



## Barbara L

Potentiometers?  (So says my husband James, aka Maidrite)

Barbara


----------



## TyPiece

im going to say motor mounts


----------



## TyPiece

on second look actually ill guess vibration dampers


----------



## TyPiece

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!  Now I recognize them..........BALL JOINTS!! I had to replace some on my VW before.


----------



## TyPiece

What is this? (It has one INTENDED use)


----------



## Barbara L

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> What is this? (It has one INTENDED use)


Sorry, but you need to wait for GhettoRacingKid to say you were right before posting a new picture.  He will hopefully be on in the morning.

Barbara


----------



## TyPiece

sorry i jumped the gun! I found the exact picture in google though. 
http://enviroimports.com/images/ball-joints-1.jpg


----------



## Barbara L

Since GhettoRacingKid hasn't come back on, and since you found that picture, we should go ahead with your picture then.

I wonder where everyone has gone.  This was always such an active thread.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Well, it looks like some kind of sword.  Does it have a military use?

Barbara


----------



## TyPiece

it does look at bit dead on this thread doesnt it?  Well.....it was original used by a military, but not for the purpose of warring.


----------



## Barbara L

I was thinking more on the lines of ceremonial use, like weddings and such.  When we get back from dinner I will check it out.  

Barbara


----------



## sichuan dingdong

schmitar, beheading

curved blade looks ottoman empire stlye.

guessing here but that is the idea right?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Sorry I didnt get a chance to log in and chack the thread.  its been a busy past few days.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

My Guess.

is the sword used for knighting?


----------



## Barbara L

I don't have any more guesses yet (was pretty busy last night with laundry), so I hope one of you has it.    I won't be on again until we stop for the night at our next hotel.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok Bump!!!

Whats the answer I have no idea


----------



## pacanis

Was it used to carve the roast after a hard day's battle?
Or for getting "blood on the blade"?


----------



## Jeekinz

Is it the knife used to open a champagne bottle?  Some ceremony or something.


----------



## Lynd

Great pic of the house barbara, I never knew that was a real house. So cool to see a real picture of it


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

thats an awesome guess kenkins

never would have thought of that


----------



## pacanis

Lead the charge for the Shriner's parade?

Yo, you still with us blood?


----------



## Barbara L

sichuan dingdong said:


> schmitar, beheading
> 
> curved blade looks ottoman empire stlye.
> 
> guessing here but that is the idea right?


Since you were the first one to give a reasonable response, and since the photo poster hasn't been on in some time, I think you should go ahead and post the next picture.  I believe we have waited long enough!

Give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Someone!  Anyone!  Please post a photo!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

OK then - any ideas on the name of this wee beastie?


----------



## Barbara L

Oh my gosh, it is so cute!  I think I know what it is, but I can't think of the name right now.  Thanks for posting a picture!  I hope some others guess, but I will check it out too!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

That's an Aye-Aye.


----------



## miniman

Hi Phinz - haven't spoke to you in a while. You on on the money, lets see what you've got.


----------



## Barbara L

I love Aye-Ayes!  I actually posted that in one of the earlier pages, but I wouldn't have gone back there to check (if someone else had posted it, I might have, but it wouldn't have been fair to check my own!).  I know some people probably think they are ugly, but I think they are cute!  

Give us a good one phinz!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I _thought_ it looked familiar, Barbara


----------



## phinz

You'll have to give me a few... I just got in from an HR meeting.


----------



## phinz

Here you go. Who is she?


----------



## qmax

Graf Spee?


----------



## phinz

You are correct, Qmax. I should have figured you would get it if anyone would.


----------



## qmax

What and where?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is that the orlando internation airport?


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> is that the orlando internation airport?



Nope.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it in the U.S.?  I was thinking more on the lines of Morocco or Dubai.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Is it in the U.S.?  I was thinking more on the lines of Morocco or Dubai.
> 
> Barbara



Not U.S.


----------



## qmax

Time for a bump and a clue (well, not so much).  It is, in fact, in the Middle East.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

sydney austrillia

EDIT:  Hahah i got caught not paying attention when reading the post.


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> sydney austrillia



???

I just said it was in the Middle East?


----------



## Lynd

GhettoRacingKid said:


> sydney austrillia
> 
> EDIT:  Hahah i got caught not paying attention when reading the post.



Heheh, woops!

I have no idea what it is though


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

its a palace in dubai


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> its a palace in dubai



Nope, wrong country.


----------



## Barbara L

We've been so busy running around Boston that I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.  When we stop for the night tonight I will see if anyone has gotten it yet, and check it out if they haven't.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok my middle eastern frinds i work with said dubai.  hmmmmm


saudi arabia?


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ok my middle eastern frinds i work with said dubai.  hmmmmm
> 
> 
> saudi arabia?



Yeah, Saudi Arabia


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok i guess im up.  let me find/think of something


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Name that bridge:

hint: Today


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Name that bridge:
> 
> hint: Today



Hey, you didn't say what and where it is.

BTW - yours is the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ohh well  i thought saudi araiban palace was good

other then that i have no clue.


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ohh well  i thought saudi araiban palace was good
> 
> other then that i have no clue.



Not a palace & I was looking for the city.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

i give up. lol


----------



## phinz

It looks like the Riyadh International Airport


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It looks like the Riyadh International Airport



Give the man a cheroot.  King Khalid Airport in Riyadh.


----------



## TyPiece

sorry everyone.........i left you hanging on an answer (page 1010)!  I was having some internet problems here.  Jeekins got it btw.  Its called a champagne saber. Used to behead champagne bottles by the French (think Napolean) after a battle. It supposedly only works on french champagne bottles becase of the way they are designed.


----------



## Lynd

qmax said:


> Give the man a cheroot.  King Khalid Airport in Riyadh.



That was a hard one!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I knew it was an airport


----------



## Jeekinz

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> Jeekins got it btw. Its called a champagne saber. Used to behead champagne bottles by the French (think Napolean) after a battle. It supposedly only works on french champagne bottles becase of the way they are designed.


 






  YEAH!  Who's da man!  rotf


----------



## phinz

Let Jeekinz take the next one.


----------



## Jeekinz

Im out of ideas, go ahead Ghetto.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I have nothing and its too early and im working and there is actually work....

ill try to figure out something but you can take it or who ever...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

*Name The Band!*

Ok I got one.

Name the band!

Extra points if you can name their hit.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I've found two bands that it's not!  I'm narrowing it down!    I'll check some more when we get back.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ill give a hint.  Its a 90s 1 hit wonder band.


----------



## phinz

It's the Crash Test Dummies.

The song was Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.


----------



## Barbara L

I thought about them too, but the pictures I saw didn't look right.  Sheesh!  I hope you're right though!  I have only found two other groups and they definitely don't look right.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

phinz you got it +1

Gold star for you....


----------



## miniman

Well Phinz - you can run but you can't hide. Look forward to your post.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't picture them to look like that.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I know pac.  There video was so dark and they werent like all over the tv when they were big.

Thats why I used that.  I figured It would threw a few people off.

Doesnt look liek they would do a song like that with that type of video


----------



## phinz

OK. Who is this?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ohh man....

I dont even know where to start looking


----------



## Barbara L

Interesting picture.  I'm off to look!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure I'm way off, but my first wild guess is Padoh Mahn Sha, from Burma (now Myanmar).

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Nope. Padoh Mahn Sha Lah Phan is too late a historical figure.


----------



## Jeekinz

^^^ Musta put the Miata away for the winter.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I love miatas.

Im a Mazda guy.  Got a 02 Protege5 and the wifes a 05 Mazda6


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:


> ...Padoh Mahn Sha Lah Phan is too late a historical figure.


That's what I figured.  Well, I will check again when we stop tonight, if someone else doesn't get it.  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

He looks painfully familiar, but it isn't clicking.

I initially thought he was the guy that ran my neighborhood dry cleaner, but I know that's not it.


----------



## Barbara L

Thubten Gyatso, 13th Dalai Lama of Tibet.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

You are correct Barbara. That is His Holiness, the 13th Dalai Lama.


----------



## Andy M.

Darn!  I thought it was Hop Sing.


----------



## pacanis

I was just happy that part of my searches were for Tibetans.... guess I didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Barbara L

Check-out time is in 10 minutes, and I won't be back on until we get to the next hotel tonight, so you have plenty of time to search for this. What is this, and where (city)?

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

asbury park, nj?


----------



## Zhizara

Hey, this is a COOKING forum, why don't you start your own site for games like this.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

this is under off topic, jokes, games

why dont you play along?

American Embassy


----------



## babetoo

GhettoRacingKid said:


> this is under off topic, jokes, games
> 
> why dont you play along?
> 
> American Embassy


 


kid is right. maybe it is better to find out the lay of the land first.


babe


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> Hey, this is a COOKING forum, why don't you start your own site for games like this.


 

Our members have interests other than cooking and we offer them the opportunity to enjoy some of them here.

Can you guess what that building is and where it's located?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Our members have interests other than cooking and we offer them the opportunity to enjoy some of them here.
> 
> *Can you guess what that building is and where it's located*?


 
And would you post a pic of your own if you got it right?


----------



## phinz

Zhizara said:


> Hey, this is a COOKING forum, why don't you start your own site for games like this.



Says the n00b on the 255th page of the thread.


----------



## gogoguy

Is it London


----------



## Barbara L

None of the guesses are correct.  I don't want to give any hints this soon, but I will say that it is in the western hemisphere.

Barbara


----------



## Lynd

This is a hard one... I do recognise it but I can't place it.


----------



## Barbara L

I'll admit, this place _was_ not commonly known.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

We have to leave now, but I will be back on later today.  BTW, there is a teeeeny hint in my last post.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

It kinda looks like the old post office in Fremont, Nebraska - but I know I'm wrong.


----------



## Barbara L

It's not a post office and it's not in Nebraska, but you are the warmest.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Well that's just weird.....
I'm in New Posts and it says the last post was by Barbara L at 12:33 AM today, so I clicked on the post to open it up and check out the new guesses. BUT.... the last post is still by Barbara L at 2:54 PM yesterday..... Weird.

All I know is I looked at over a hundred pages of federal buildings designed like castles yesterday and couldn't come up with this building.
Am I on the right track though???


----------



## Jeekinz

phinz said:


> Says the n00b on the 255th page of the thread.


 
Nice one.  lmao


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Well that's just weird.....
> I'm in New Posts and it says the last post was by Barbara L at 12:33 AM today, so I clicked on the post to open it up and check out the new guesses. BUT.... the last post is still by Barbara L at 2:54 PM yesterday..... Weird.
> 
> All I know is I looked at over a hundred pages of federal buildings designed like castles yesterday and couldn't come up with this building.
> Am I on the right track though???


I just bumped the thread up.    I did it just to confuse you!  

It was not a federal building.  It was privately owned, but it was a business.  In fact the owner had another famous building in the same town, only the other one was named after him.  (Unless you are from that town, you most likely wouldn't know his name).  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

oooh....

I thought for sure, with the flags, that it was one of those castle designed federal buildings that used to be popular. And when you said PO was close.....

Oh well. Back to Google.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> It's not a post office and it's not in Nebraska, but you are the warmest.
> 
> Barbara


 


pacanis said:


> oooh....
> 
> I thought for sure, with the flags, that it was one of those castle designed federal buildings that used to be popular. And when you said PO was close.....
> 
> Oh well. Back to Google.


I didn't say which one he was closest with!

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Storz Brewing??????????????????????


----------



## Barbara L

No, remember it's not in Nebraska.  Just near there.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Storz Brewing was in both Milwauke and Detroit.  I used to call on the offices at the Detroit location.


----------



## Barbara L

Ah, when I looked it up I just saw the Nebraska one.  This isn't in Wisconsin or Michigan either.  Same general area though.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I hinted at this clue earlier, but now I'll just come out and say it.  This place does not exist anymore.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Good Heavens!!! Not Atlantis?


----------



## Barbara L

No, not quite so elusive!

Let's review what we know so far:

Midwest (not Nebraska, Michigan, Wisconsin--think somewhere in the middle).
No longer there.

Last hint for awhile:  Late 1800s.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

The Coal Palace, Ottumwa, Wapello County, Iowa, U.S.A

I should have known!
And you and James thought I wasn't paying attention when we had lunch!


----------



## Barbara L

A gold star for pacanis for paying attention!  Yep, that's the Coal Palace!  

It was built to advertise Iowa's prominence in coal production: Buildings and building stone: The Coal Palace.

Give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Darn!  And I was goina guess Pig Eye, Minnesota.  Everybody know where that is??????????????


----------



## pacanis

Yay me  
OK, boy and girl...... or however many people are playing the game 

What does this item do, or was designed to do?
And yes, you _can_ find it on the internet.


----------



## phinz

The yellow part is an electrical wing connector.


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> The yellow part is an electrical wing connector.


 
Yes it is. It is a wire nut. And there's a piece of wire going into it.
Together like that they have a purpose.
Name that purpose


----------



## dave the baker

Looks like something you'd catch a string to pull it throught a hole with.  (what grammer!)


----------



## pacanis

Nope. It's not used for "fishing" anything or snagging anything.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it used to check a electrical socket?

google time


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

neutral wire.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. Nothing electrical. Just two simple items thrown together to perform a specific function.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

make shift fuse?


----------



## pacanis

No, nothing to do with anything electrical, motor operated, battery operated.... If anything, it has more to do with "plumbing" in a _very_ general sense of he word.


----------



## miniman

sink drain unblocker??


----------



## pacanis

No, it doesn't really unblock or unclog anything. Not exactly.


----------



## miniman

Do you insert the wire part into something?


----------



## GrantsKat

is this something that was "homemade"?


----------



## pacanis

Yes, you insert the wire loop into something.
I did not make this item, Kathe. It came with a purchase.... and if you know where to look, you can find them for sale on the internet.


----------



## dave the baker

too esoteric for me; I give up!


----------



## GrantsKat

anything to do with a grill?


----------



## pacanis

Nothing to do with a grill


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it for the drain stopper on a sink?


----------



## GrantsKat

for a lawnmower?


----------



## pacanis

no, no, no.....

Nothing to do with a sink, but it does have something to do with liquid....


----------



## GrantsKat

hmmm....is it used on a car?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. It is used in the home, but not every home.


----------



## GrantsKat

I know!!! its a bubble wand!!!!!!!!!! = )


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it to test water hardness or some type of water tester?


----------



## pacanis

No, it doesn't perform anything so technical as testing for water hardness.
And I don't have to answer that, do I Kathe? (lol)


----------



## Andy M.

It's ued to get ketchup out of the bottle.


----------



## GrantsKat

pacanis said:


> And I don't have to answer that, do I Kathe? (lol)


 
you mean Im wrong? shucks


----------



## pacanis

lol, that would be a good alternate use, Andy.


----------



## Barbara L

To mix epoxy?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Another good "alternate' use!
If I ever happen to have two of these, I'll know what I can use the extra one for (lol).


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

my muslim somewhat boss said ignition tool for an explosive device.  lol

ok Im going to go with something for a garbage disposal?


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> my muslim somewhat boss said ignition tool for an explosive device. lol
> 
> ok Im going to go with something for a garbage disposal?


 
Well that's just a little bit scary ....

No, not for a disposal.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

what about for the pluming snake?


we joke with him about it. he takes it in stride.

I told him Jimmy JJ Walker is the godfather of his child.


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> what about for the pluming snake?
> 
> 
> we joke with him about it. he takes it in stride.
> 
> I told him Jimmy JJ Walker is the godfather of his child.


 
It is used to help clean lines, but not mechanically as in using a snake.


"DY-NO-MITE"


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, my weird brain is taking me to all kinds of strange places.  Does this thing have anything whatsoever to do with animals?  

Or...

Although not electrical in nature, does it use electricity in its use?  

I have a feeling that instead of sneaking up on it, I'm running full speed in the wrong direction!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Okay, my weird brain is taking me to all kinds of strange places. Does this thing have anything whatsoever to do with animals?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Although not electrical in nature, does it use electricity in its use?
> 
> *I have a feeling that instead of sneaking up on it, I'm running full speed in the wrong direction!*
> 
> Barbara


 
 Its more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin away



Sorry, Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Okey Dokey, that got me nowhere fast!  Does the user of this thing look forward to using it?  Or do they put it off, and when done, run and wash their hands, yelling "ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!"?  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Barbara L said:


> Okey Dokey, that got me nowhere fast! Does the user of this thing look forward to using it? Or do they put it off, and when done, run and wash their hands, yelling "ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!"?
> 
> Barbara


 

hahha nice question.


----------



## Barbara L

GhettoRacingKid said:


> hahha nice question.


Thanks!  LOL

Okay, do you use it to add liquid to something?  To dip something into liquid?  Would the average person have a reason to use this?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Is it used to clean another tool or item?


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, I'd have to say you probably don't use this item and do the action associated with it as often as recommended, I know I don't. And I was told others don't. You don't want to let it go too long though.
And you typically wash your hands when done using it.


----------



## pacanis

Another set of questions.
It is used in the cleaning of something. It is used with liquid. I use it and I'm average aren't I? Don't answer that.....
Not everyone is going to have this item or need it, only if you happen to have something else. Then you would need it. And anyone could happen upon this item with the purchase of something.  Then you could say, Hey, I know what to do with this! Without reading the instructions.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it used to clean the other item you have referred to, or are they both used in cleaning something around the house?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

It is used in the cleaning of the other item. The other item has nothing to do with cleaning.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and by "in the cleaning", I meant exactly what I said. The item I posted does not actually clean anything. It is used with items that do the cleaning.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it hold the thing that does the cleaning?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

It holds something out of the way.


----------



## miniman

I am really intrigued now. I wondered if it pulled a cleaning cloth through a pipe but6 you last post seems to be against that.


----------



## pacanis

This is just a device for holding something out of the way whilst the cleaning process is going on, miniman. There is actually a method to the madness in the precise shaping of the wire loop.


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like it would hold some kind of webbing or metal strip back.  You said it loosely has something to do with "plumbing" and for some reason fish tanks came to mind, but I'm sure that's not it.  Grrrrrrrrr!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Yes, very loosely. Fish tanks is not it, but I like your thinking outside the box.

Hey! It's already past beer-thirty here! I must be slacking


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> ...Hey! It's already past beer-thirty here!...


Is that a clue?  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Is it?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  You use it to clean your beer dispenser?!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

You just may be on to something, Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Hmmmm, I don't see one of those tools here:

Home :: Beer Line Cleaning Kits :: Direct Draw Cleaning Kit















*Direct Draw Cleaning Kit*

Use this Plastic Container and Pump to clean your tapping system. Kit includes Container, Pump, Brush and sample size of Liquid Beer Line Cleaner.


Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Me neither


----------



## Barbara L

But I did find something very similar somewhere else.  It is a ball lifter (part of a beer line cleaner):





Am I right?  Am I right?  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Yay Barbara!
It squeezes into the hole on your tap and holds a checkball out of the way so your cleaning solution can flow through and clean the lines.
Check Ball Lifter Aids in Cleaning Your Draft Beer System - KegWorks

Batter up!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  Maybe I would have gotten it a little faster if I drank beer!    I just had a feeling that your beer thirty post had to be a clue!

I will be back with a picture ASAP!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, here's kind of a fun one--probably too easy.  Let's just say appearances can be deceiving!  What is this (no it's not _*that*_!)?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I've mentioned on here a few times that I had a kegorator, and even had some brew featured in a pic or two.... Kind of surprised nobody searched along those _lines _earlier_._


----------



## pacanis

I've seen that. It's a butt, isn't it?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I got this in an email a few years ago.  I was hoping that it hadn't been around in awhile!  You got it!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I want a do-over.
Go again girl.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Thanks!  I'm looking for something a little harder to figure out.  Back soon!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, what is this, and how is it used?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

I have no idea what I'm looking at....
Is it an insulated mitt, like an oven mitt or maybe it slides over something to keep it insulated?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

it looks like some old religous thing.


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> it looks like some old religous thing.


 
That was my other guess.
It was either an oven mitt, or a religous article.


----------



## GrantsKat

ok, it looks like a woman holding a bird, is it ceramic? stone? can you give a hint on the size?


----------



## pacanis

You know, Kathe.... I can see that.
The more I look at it, the more it doesn't look like a gel-pack thing.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol! I thought it was a gel pack at first too!! But that was too easy...I know I'll never get it, so I might as well help others = )


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

a paper weight

maybe its a pie crust weight?

what are the demesions of it?

was it one of these things that sold on ebay becuase it was like a potato chip with the virgin mary on it or something? lol


----------



## sattie

Yea, definately a lady with a bird... but not sure what it would be used for.  hmmmm....


----------



## sattie

Candle or soap that happens to be a lady and a bird?


----------



## dave the baker

It's a seal to make an impression on wax.


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry to be so long getting back!  I'm in the process of moving everything from this computer to a portable hard drive, which I will move to another computer later.  

It's a religious oven mitt!  Just kidding!!!

I believe it is ceramic.  No to all the guesses so far.  As far as size, you could easily hold it in your hand.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Where'd everyone go? Do I need to change my brand of antiperspirant? 

(And no, pacanis, that's not a hint!).

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it a 

I dont know you guys are all so much better at this then i am.


----------



## Barbara L

Here's another hint:  You all probably have many of these in one form or another.  (That helped a lot, didn't it?!).

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a Crown Royal bag.


----------



## Barbara L

It's not a bag.  Note the clue above--probably made of ceramic.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

paper weight?


----------



## pacanis

babetoo said:


> paper weight?


 
Good guess.

Along those same lines..... Refrigerator magnet?


----------



## miniman

butter pat for making butter


----------



## Barbara L

None of the above.  Some of these things are strictly for function.  This one could be functional, but is probably more for its looks.  My guess is that this is no longer than an inch.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

An icon???


----------



## pacanis

An inch? No wonder the pic isn't of the best quality.


----------



## Barbara L

Yeah, there were two pictures (I didn't take them) and this was the best.

No, it isn't an icon.  

You will all kick yourselves (or me?) when you realize how basic this one was!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a decorative "seal" on some product?  Similar to the red fake wax seal on a Tanqueray gin bottle.


----------



## Barbara L

Not a seal.  This item is used by people all over the world, and of any age at all, from newborn to senior citizens.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Is it a button?


----------



## miniman

Is it used in sewing as a protector?


----------



## Barbara L

Pacanis got it (just in time too, as we are leaving for awhile).  It is a button.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Pacanis got it (just in time too, as we are leaving for awhile). It is a button.
> 
> Barbara


 
You're kidding me......

Well, tell us more. Is it an antique? Is that really a woman's figure on it? Give me time to find something


----------



## Barbara L

All I know is I did a search for "unique buttons" and found that at ebay.  It's just a decorative button.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Ok.
Something quick. Here it is. What is it or what it is used for?


----------



## Barbara L

It looks kind of like a bingo number holder!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Does it hold cotton balls?  If not, it looks like it would work for that!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart

I know, but I have banned myself from guessing, as I have proven to be bad at being the picture provider. I just saw one of these demonstrated not that long ago, and I was just mentioning it to my DW yesterday, funny coincidence.


----------



## Barbara L

Oooh, oooh, is it used to pick something up, like pecans or marbles?

I had a pecan picker that wasn't shaped like that but it had wire across the ends, and you just plunked it down on top of them and the pecans went into it.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

That's it! It's a nut wizard
I just got it yesterday and can't believe how well it works. It's a breeze to pick up the black walnuts I have in my yard. It really surprised me that it didn't require any effort to have them push their way into the basket.
So I'd have to call it a tool, not a gadget (lol)

You're up Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry to be so long getting back to this--we didn't get to bed until right about when you were posting.  I'll find something as quickly as I can!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

What is this, and what is it used for?

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Kinda looks like a tape degaussing thing we have at work.  Or is it more kitchen related?  Cleans stuff as it passes by on the belt... or cooked?


----------



## Barbara L

None of the above, but good guesses Sattie!  Things do move on the belt.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

A paint drying machine for small auto parts


----------



## sattie

Looks like the top can be adjusted up or down a bit.  Yea Andy, paint baking machine???  hmmmm... this could do sooooo many things!  What is under the hood?  A light, heating element... something that disperses some sort of liquid?  Ugh... I feel a hint will be needed at some point!!!

And if it cooks something.. has to be short and sweet!!!  

Tortillas?


----------



## Barbara L

Paint drying machine is close.

Barbara
P.S. I will check in as often as possible, but I am also getting ready to play a game or two, or three... of Literati, at Yahoo games, with my daughter.


----------



## qmax

Silk screen machine?


----------



## Barbara L

It is used in the silk screen process.  Do you know the exact purpose?  Shouldn't be too hard, as it has gotten close in a couple posts!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Maybe to dry silk screens?


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, it's a silk screen t-shirt tunnel dryer, to dry the inks.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Well.... there ya go!  What ya got for us pacanis?


----------



## pacanis

For lack of better planning before I took your alls' clues and answered (there's one for the grammar police), how about one that should be relatively easy?

Name that ship!


----------



## Barbara L

I think, although the pictures I found look slightly different, but I think I need to sit back a little for awhile!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Since no one else is guessing, here is my guess.  Is it the Mayflower II?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

No. A little "newer".


----------



## Barbara L

Well rats!  I knew it looked a little different.  According to what I read, the Mayflower III was supposed to be built in 1976 but never came to be.  Off to look again!

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

It's the Niagara!  And she's beautiful!


----------



## dave the baker

Saw her this past June in Erie.


----------



## pacanis

You got it, Dave, the Brig Niagara. The ship Oliver Hazard Perry wone the Battle of Lake Erie with.

You're up!


----------



## dave the baker

I'm a tall ship man and I volunteer at the San Diego Maritime Museum (best in the world!), so that was easy for me.  I cede my turn to someone else as I don't know how to put pictures on the site.  Sorry.  I'll try to get DW to teach me how.


----------



## pacanis

dave the baker said:


> I'm a tall ship man and I volunteer at the San Diego Maritime Museum (best in the world!), so that was easy for me. *I cede my turn to someone else as I don't know how to put pictures on the site.* Sorry. I'll try to get DW to teach me how.


 
Uhh-boy   Here we go again.... you could have just said, "I know" 
Plenty of instructions here on how to post a pic.

Yes, she's a striking ship. In the early nineties I saw her cruising the shorline plenty of times at full sail. One of my friends was on her crew for a couple years, too. It's pretty cool seeing these tall ships out in the water.


----------



## phinz

So, can I post something since Dave isn't going to?


----------



## Barbara L

Please do!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

OK... Year, make and model?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

this is a production car?

it has alot of charaerisitcs of a Shelby cobra but the hood isnt.

can I get the engine size?


----------



## Andy M.

I'd say the "top" is not production but the rest is. Am I right?

It doesn't look muscular enough to be a cobra. I'd guess it's European wnd from the 60s


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

the side pipes and the licsense plate frame dont say europe.

but the leuvered hood is throwing me off.


----------



## phinz

It's all production. It's over 40 years old.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hmm cant find it.  my uncle would know.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Opel GT


----------



## Barbara L

James thought maybe it was a Jaguar kit car.  I have no clue!  It is interesting looking.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It's not a Jag kit car or an Opel of any sort. This devine car is more than *50* years old.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok we need hints.

Is it American or Foreign?

Is anything on there modified or is that bone stock?


----------



## phinz

That's bone stock. It's American. 

I've already gtiven you a major hint in earlier posts.


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks like a Berlinetta design.


----------



## phinz

Here's a front shot.







It has a Corvette engine and a tube frame.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a chapparal?


----------



## phinz

Nope. Not a Chapparal, though the builder was a contemporary of Jim Hall in the '60s.


----------



## expatgirl

how did you get a picture of my car????  jest kidding .......I drive a Honda Accord when I'm at home........here it's Toyota Landcruisers........they won't allow us to drive here......if you saw the crazy drivers  here you'd understand why........


----------



## Saphellae

Is it a concept car? I looked through a whole list of em and couldnt find it


----------



## phinz

Some call it a concept. Some don't. German sites have called it a concept, but American sites have not.

I've been gtiving you hints all along, but nobody has figured them out. If I have nothing in the next 24 hours or so, I'll reveal and move on to another picture.


----------



## phinz

Some have called it a concept. Some haven't. The GTerman sites do. The American sites don't.

I've given several hints. Heck, I've given the name of the car in past posts. If I don't have something in the next 24 hours or so, I'll reveal and move on to another picture.


----------



## Saphellae

I don't know much about cars...


----------



## phinz

Well, it has been less than 24 hours, but I'll save you the torture. The car is a 1955 Devin GT. Devin's cars were groundbreaking in their technology back in their day, including early OHC tech.

Maybe this one will get an answer pretty quickly. I pegged it almost immediately.

Who am I?


----------



## pacanis

Ha! Devin.... "devine".... I was looking for cars Andy Devine or Bette Middler might have owned....


----------



## pacanis

Oh.... Janet Reno?


----------



## phinz

It's not Janet Reno. Not even close.


----------



## miniman

Sarah Palin?


----------



## dave the baker

you?


----------



## Barbara L

Masi Oka (Hiro on Heroes)?




Barbara


----------



## phinz

None so far.


----------



## Barbara L

Is that a current picture or a picture of someone we know at an older age?  Is it a male?

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

miniman said:


> Sarah Palin?


I thought so too!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

That's someone who is older now. I'm going to let you keep guessing before I tell you what sex.


----------



## qmax

My first thought was Yo-Yo Ma, but I couldn't find a picture of him as a kid.


----------



## miniman

Yoko Ono?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure I'm way off, but how about Daniel Dae Kim?

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

frank purdue


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

sally jessy rafeal?

the talk show lady


----------



## phinz

Everybody is way off. She is an American, does not have a talk radio show, and her will is in the past.


----------



## Andy M.

Debra Messing


----------



## phinz

Nope. You'll have to scout a little more to get the answer.


----------



## Barbara L

Demi Moore?

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

scout form to kill a mockingbird?

Bethany Joy Galeotti

Mary Badham 

Kim Stanley


----------



## Barbara L

GhettoRacingKid said:


> scout form to kill a mockingbird?...


I thought of that too!  I ended up going with Demi Moore because one of her kids' names is Scout.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Barbara L said:


> Demi Moore?
> 
> Barbara



You are correct. I was going to tell you that you would larue the day you couldn't get the answer after I gave you all those rumers.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL I wondered if you would say something like that if no one guessed for awhile! I'll be back as soon as I find a picture.

Barbara
P.S. How funny--I saw the word scout but didn't notice "more" as part of the clue until I just now read it to my husband.  LOL


----------



## Barbara L

This will probably be too easy. What is this, and what is it used for? (I am having a terrible time getting this stupid picture to work, so I hope it lasts longer than 5 minutes!).

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Barbara L said:


> LOL I wondered if you would say something like that if no one guessed for awhile! I'll be back as soon as I find a picture.
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. How funny--I saw the word scout but didn't notice "more" as part of the clue until I just now read it to my husband. LOL


 
There also was a "will is" comment... "and her will is in the past" 

didja miss my obscure clues?


----------



## Barbara L

I knew "will is" was a clue, but it wasn't until I saw "scout" that I got that part.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Cool. 

On your new one... Is there any way you could attach the picture instead of linking it? I can't see the link.


----------



## Barbara L

You're just seeing a link?  I see the picture.  Yikes.  I was having a terrible time with that picture and ended up having to do it through ImageShack.  I could copy and paste, but then it would give too big a clue as to what it is.  I will see if there is another way I can do it, but it may take a little while.  Sorry about that.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Is it showing now? I just copied it from here and pasted.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

stop watch ?


----------



## dave the baker

an astrology thingamabob?


----------



## pacanis

dave the baker said:


> an astrology thingamabob?


 
That's what I was going to say.... but I couldn't think of the technical name.


----------



## Barbara L

It's not a stop watch.

It's not an astrology thingamabob. You are on the right track though.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Astrolabe.


----------



## dave the baker

are you sure it's not a thingamabob?  it sure looks like one.  we should vote on it......LOL


----------



## Barbara L

Qmax got it with astrolabe.  Technically I believe it is an astrolabe thingamabob!  

Give us a good one qmax!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Qmax got it with astrolabe.  Technically I believe it is an astrolabe thingamabob!
> 
> Give us a good one qmax!
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, take it, I will be occupied the rest of today, and then will be in airports and airplanes for 24 hours.  Just won't be able to pay attention.


----------



## Barbara L

Will do.    I'll be back with something (as my husband says) in a short.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

What are these, and where (specifically) are they used?

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

they are guitars

They look like guitar pins or stickers.

I would say Glam Rock though


----------



## Barbara L

They do look like guitars, but you are nowhere close.

Barbara


----------



## Russellkhan

Refrigerator magnets?


----------



## Barbara L

Not magnets.  

Clue: Figuring out what country they are from could help tremendously.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

england?


----------



## Barbara L

Not England.

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

good ole America?

Cananda?

I have no ideas


----------



## Barbara L

Not the U.S. or Canada.  

Hint: Rather than try to guess every country in the world (there are a lot of them!) why don't you try to narrow it down with questions like, "Is it in the western hemisphere," etc.?

I will be pretty busy today but will check on here whenever I get a chance.

Barbara
P.S.  The answer to my example question is no, it is not in the western hemisphere.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

where is the eastern hemishpere?

lol.

what is the size of them, approx?


----------



## Barbara L

GhettoRacingKid said:


> where is the eastern hemishpere?
> 
> lol.
> 
> what is the size of them, approx?


Well, let's just say that neither of the Americas are in the eastern hemisphere!

I would assume they are a couple inches long.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Hint time:  These are common items, but the ones we use in the U.S. look much different.  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

clothes pins

Bag clips


----------



## Barbara L

None of the above.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

They're Somalian guitar coins.


----------



## Barbara L

Phinz got it!  They are real $1 coins.  You can see the backs of them here:  Somali Republic - Set Of Six Legal Tender $1 Guitar Coins - 2004 - Enameled - Guitar Coins Coins World Coins Black Mountain Coins.

Give us a good one!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

How in the world do you decide what picture to put up.. I always have such a hard time!


----------



## Barbara L

Saphellae, sometimes I just happen to have a picture I want to use, but usually I search for different topics (biggest..., oldest..., unique..., etc.).  Make sure you save whatever picture you want to use to your pictures using a different name.  For instance, I save mine as either whatsit or whatzit.  Otherwise, you can tell what it is by putting your cursor over the picture or checking the properties!  This can be really fun, so I hope you will join us in guessing!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Here's a fun one. What is this?


----------



## Barbara L

Some kind of ionizer?

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

looks like a filter of some sort.  Water?


----------



## phinz

Neither.


----------



## Barbara L

Cigarette/cigar filter/holder?

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It filters nothing and holds nothing.

For what it's worth, I showed the same picture to my wife and my best friend on Friday night and took each of them about 5 seconds to blurt out the answer at the same time. I have such nerdy friends.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

it looks like a sink attachment to change the flow of the water.  lets say from a solid stream to a rain type thing.

sorry for the mess up there, its early and im tired.


----------



## phinz

It doesn't attach to a sink. It can be held in your hand.


----------



## LadyCook61

connect to a garden hose?


----------



## Barbara L

A lighter?

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Some kind od airator (sp?) You know something that puts air in the water.


----------



## phinz

It has nothing to do with water. It is not a lighter, though I know of some nerds who would *love* to modify/create one of these that would double as a lighter... Hmmmm... wonder if I can build one and get it licensed...


----------



## Barbara L

Radiant heat sensor?

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It does not detect heat. In fact, I guess it technically doesn't do anything in reality. It's more of an object that was *supposed* to do something, in theory, but only a long, long time ago.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

A president?

the vibrating machine

weight loss pills

my co workers

my savings account

the mets

the yankees

the islanders

so many things that are supposed to do something but dont......


----------



## phinz

I gave you a major clue earlier as to where you might find this item. Search your feelings. You know it to be true.


----------



## phinz

Oh, and LET'S GO RED SOX!!! LET'S GO RED SOX!!!


----------



## qmax

Hand held medical scanner from Star Trek?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I wad making some bad jokes.

a light saber?

i really have no idea.  i cant even point out the clue


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I wad making some bad jokes.
> 
> a light saber?
> 
> i really have no idea. i cant even point out the clue


 
Until last night, you could have included the Browns on that list, too


----------



## qmax

It's is a microphone from Star Wars.


----------



## phinz

It is indeed a comlink from Star Wars, seen quite clearly in the "Threepio! Where could he be?" scene, when the foursome is in the trash compactor and Threepio and Artoo are hiding in the closet.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

way to go qmax.

im jsut going to think that I helped in figuring that one out. lol 

nice game by the browns yesterday BTW


----------



## Barbara L

I'm surprised my husband didn't guess it!  Now, if it *had* been from Star Trek, he *would* have gotten it for sure!

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

i've seen the pic somewhere, like in a magazine or something. Maybe it's the berlin wall  not sure


----------



## Barbara L

lifesaver said:


> i've seen the pic somewhere, like in a magazine or something. Maybe it's the berlin wall  not sure


Don't forget to go to the last page lifesaver.  Don't worry--it has happened to a lot of us.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Wazzit?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It looks like a roller thing that they use to make sheet metal.


----------



## Barbara L

A huge water heater?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> A huge water heater?
> 
> Barbara



Not specifically.  But it can heat a lot of water.


----------



## Barbara L

Giant soup cooker?  

LOL  I'm sure that's not it because I know how they cook the soup at Campbell's and that's not how.  But if I don't guess, that will be it!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

An industrial condenser?


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> An industrial condenser?



Way off. This has some historical significance.


----------



## miniman

Is it anything to do with the prohibition era?


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> Is it anything to do with the prohibition era?



No, 30-ish years later.


----------



## qmax

Time for a bump.


----------



## pacanis

qmax said:


> Time for a *bump*.


 
Ringo Starr;
No, No, No, I don't (sniff) no more....


----------



## qmax

Ok, Bravo to anyone who gets this.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is that a no smoking sign at the bottom of the picture? Maybe some type of fuel tank?


----------



## qmax

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is that a no smoking sign at the bottom of the picture? Maybe some type of fuel tank?



Of sorts, but that would be very misleading. So...wrong path.


----------



## Mama

Is it used to pasteurize milk?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A still?


----------



## qmax

Nope and nope.

One more hint (which I have given many), and I will sit back and see if anyone can connect the dots.

This thing had a "nickname" that is a kind of seafood.

But then, this game is about trying to stump you all.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Guess that puts me out. The only seafood nickname I know is Charley Tuna.


----------



## qmax

getoutamykitchen said:


> Guess that puts me out. The only seafood nickname I know is Charley Tuna.



So it was a nickname, but it had nothing to do with what this thing is.


----------



## Wart

Can heat water but not a water heater,

Historical significance from the 50s~60s

Contains fuel but is not a fuel container

And has a sea food nick name (this is the least helpful)


I would guess a nuclear reactor.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Can heat water but not a water heater,
> 
> Historical significance from the 50s~60s
> 
> Contains fuel but is not a fuel container
> 
> And has a sea food nick name (this is the least helpful)
> 
> 
> I would guess a nuclear reactor.


e

Nice synopsis.  You missed a clue.

The value of the seafood nickname depends on how much arcane history you know.

You are on the right path.


----------



## Wart

The horizontal pane above and behind this thing:







Is that a window in an observation room? And if so is this in a bunker to protect observers if something goes wrong, or protect them when the thing is working properly?

You know a better picture would have been nice. THat thing that looks like an observation room could be a ventilation duct ...


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> The horizontal pane above and behind this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a window in an observation room? And if so is this in a bunker to protect observers if something goes wrong, or protect them when the thing is working properly?
> 
> You know a better picture would have been nice. THat thing that looks like an observation room could be a ventilation duct ...




I don't no what the horizontal object is behind it.  But it surely is not a means of observing it when it operates.

Actually, I haven't run across too many pics of this thing.   There is a video.   Not a bunker.  Was termed a "cab".


----------



## Wart

Was the facility this is housed in destroyed when it was 'operated"?

And was this located someplace that sounds like something I like seeing women in but get out of more?


----------



## Wart

The Shrimp Device:


----------



## qmax

Very good!  Castle Bravo.

Castle Bravo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wart

I guess its my turn.





Hint: This one is very loosely related to the previous picture.


----------



## Russellkhan

Looks like top view of a missile silo.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ahh man the last one I had a feeling it was nucular.  I was thinking big boy or little boy but I knew it wasnt it.

Im going to have to 2nd missle silo.


----------



## Andy M.

missle silo


----------



## qmax

It is a silo.  And given the size  and configuration of it, I would guess for a Titan II.


----------



## expatgirl

what is it with you guys..............that is the most......I'm not saying it......no and I'm not into shopping like other women........but come on..........and you guys get it........oh, too funny.............oh, let's stir things up..........


----------



## qmax

expatgirl said:


> what is it with you guys..............that is the most......I'm not saying it......no and I'm not into shopping like other women........but come on..........and you guys get it........oh, too funny.............oh, let's stir things up..........




Whazza problem here?  The idea is to stump the crowd, right?

The Castle Bravo pic was pretty obscure, you gotta admit.  The silo was pretty obvious though.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

so someone post one.


----------



## Andy M.

Patience.  I'll be back shortly.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Andy M. said:


> Patience. I'll be back shortly.


 

Im not listening to pateince.

Im listening to nice boys. same album just 1 track earlier.


----------



## Andy M.

Take a shot at this


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

looks like an air conditioner


----------



## miniman

mechanical abacus/computer


----------



## Andy M.

miniman said:


> mechanical abacus/computer


 

Well that didn't take long.  It's actually called a diffference machine.


----------



## miniman

oh heck - give me a bit to find something.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Well that didn't take long.  It's actually called a diffference machine.



Recreation of Charles Babbage's design.


----------



## miniman

Ok what is the name of this building and what is it's role?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I see the shadow of the worlds tallest man.

im going with the first federal prision


----------



## miniman

No, this has more recent historic importance.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

can I get what state it is in?

are those bars in the windows or is it part of the window.


----------



## miniman

It is not related to prison. You may need to think out the box! (or country)?


----------



## miniman

I'm going to bed - keep guessing.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fort Knox Treasury Reserve in Fort Knox, KY


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> The silo was pretty obvious though.



Yeah, it is/was obvious,

I changed the picture because what I had up there first was almost unfair.


----------



## miniman

OK no one that keen - this buidling is not in USA, in fact it is across the pond and the center of resolving a major clash of idealogies.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it the site of the berlin wall?


----------



## Barbara L

Yikes, I started looking this up yesterday but then forgot!

Is it in France?

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Go west. Not Germany or France.


----------



## pacanis

miniman said:


> Go west. Not Germany or France.


 
It wouldn't be on one of them little islands would it?


----------



## miniman

There are a few and it might be. Depends on how you define little


----------



## pacanis

lol....
I can find buildings close to it, but none that long and none with four floors (judging from the windows). Both of which happen to be in Dublin, BTW.
Oh well..... If it's not the General Post Office or House of Parliaments, beats me.


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like pacanis is very close, if not right on it.  I found this picture of a Northern Ireland Parliament building (Stormont):





Barbara


----------



## miniman

Barabara's got it - it is Stormount - the Northern Ireland parliament building.


----------



## Barbara L

I'll stay with buildings.  What and where is this building?  

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Tokyo Metro Government Twin Tower?


----------



## Barbara L

I had a feeling that one wouldn't last long, but that was even quicker than I thought!

*Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building* 





Its breathtaking size and unique design have made the Tokyo Government Building the new face of Tokyo that everybody knows today. The most advanced technologies were poured into this building, which stands as the information base of the metropolitan government, and a seat of cultural exchange for the people of Tokyo. Of greatest importance are the building's disaster prevention facilities. TOA supplied its highly efficient, computer-controlled Emergency Broadcast system to ensure smooth and accurate communication. Prominent among the host of other systems supplied are mobile PA systems that can be easily moved and adapted to various applications, ranging from the smallest conference room to the observation decks. Through such efforts, TOA actively promotes both confidence and comfort in this building.

Give us a good one Wart!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Barbara L

I PM'd Wart to let him know it is his turn.

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Sorry.

The picture is a link to a larger version.


----------



## sattie

Interesting what ever it is.  Looks to be some sort of drain?


----------



## Wart

sattie said:


> Interesting what ever it is.  Looks to be some sort of drain?



It does handle fluid*s* but flow is in the other direction.

So, not a drain.


----------



## sattie

Then a fountain....


----------



## Wart

Not a fountain.


----------



## sattie

Can you give any clue on the scale of this thing?


----------



## qmax

Exhaust cone of a rocket.  Saturn V, I think.


----------



## sattie

Boy was I off target!!!


----------



## Wart

sattie said:


> Can you give any clue on the scale of this thing?



Figure the "hole" to be about a foot or so.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Figure the "hole" to be about a foot or so.



So I guess I am wrong.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Exhaust cone of a rocket.  Saturn V, I think.




Actually, not.



qmax said:


> So I guess I am wrong.



But asking for more would be a bit too nit picky.

Working outside in , top to bottom, it's the thrust chamber (bell), exhaust orifice, combustion chamber and injector nozzle from a hyperbolically fueled reaction engine, AKA the business end of a rocket engine.

Thanks qmax, how much of my previous picture helped in this one?

Now, NEXT TIME I answer I'll have something already queued for submission.

Looking ... Looking ... 

{ps I had the reply screen open and was out looking for an answer to the orface size when you answered. }


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

so i guess qmax is up.

post away qmax.  good job.


----------



## qmax

Try this:


----------



## phinz

That's the Jimi Hendrix memorial.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wow good for you phinz


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> That's the Jimi Hendrix memorial.



That's good.  How did you get it so fast?

BTW - this a 1/2 mile from my house.


----------



## phinz

My folks live in Kent and go to church in Renton.


----------



## phinz

This one is probably very easy, but I'm tired, it's early and I have to go to work. This picture is part of the results of a larger event. What was that event?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Looks like the results of a hurricane, but not sure of which one. There was one that hit the FL keys in 1935, but it was unnamed.


----------



## africhef

is it the test site for the atom bomb?


----------



## phinz

It is not a test site for nuclear weapons, nor is it the results of a hurricane.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im going to say its a earth quake back in the 1940s maybe early 50s

im thinking san fran


----------



## africhef

i am going with grk answer


----------



## Wart

I'm guessing a flood.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

1957 Daly City Earthquake 
1964 Alaska "Good Friday" Earthquake


----------



## qmax

1947 SS Grandcamp explosion in Texas City.


----------



## phinz

qmax is correct. This explosion is the reason my mom's family wound up in Texas City/LaMarque. My grandfather moved the family there because there was work available.


----------



## snack_pack85

So...is qmax gonna go or can we pick this up again??


----------



## Barbara L

We usually give them a day to post something.  Some people are limited to when they can come to DC.    If he hasn't posted by noon, I say let's hang him!  Ummm, I mean PM him!!! 

Barbara


----------



## snack_pack85

Barbara L said:


> We usually give them a day to post something. Some people are limited to when they can come to DC.  If he hasn't posted by noon, I say let's hang him! Ummm, I mean PM him!!!
> 
> Barbara


 
riiiiiighht....pm him that's what I was thinkin...*stashes rope*

...good idea


----------



## qmax

Stand by.


----------



## qmax

Where is this?


----------



## africhef

wales


----------



## qmax

africhef said:


> wales



Nyet.


----------



## africhef

russia


----------



## qmax

africhef said:


> russia



Nein.


----------



## africhef

okay you are now confusing me. The Balkans


----------



## qmax

africhef said:


> okay you are now confusing me. The Balkans



Those weren't clues.  I have given none yet.   But I will say that if you don't know, you will never guess it.

I am also looking for more than the country.


----------



## jeninga75

Kappadokya, Turkey.


----------



## Wart

Fairy Chimneys in Goreme Valley


----------



## Wart

jeninga75 said:


> Kappadokya, Turkey.



Surprisingly I didn't use this bit of information to find the answer. (Google Image search terms: natural pointed vertical erosion valley geologic formation. 4th page)

Assuming I'm correct.

Does this mean you or I am at bat?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Surprisingly I didn't use this bit of information to find the answer. (Google Image search terms: natural pointed vertical erosion valley geologic formation. 4th page)
> 
> Assuming I'm correct.
> 
> Does this mean you or I am at bat?




While your answer is a bit more precise, I was looking for Cappadocia, so while Jeninga75's "Kappdokya" is the winner.  Actually that is a misspelling,  pronounced Kappa -do -chia.  The last c has a cedil.


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmmmmmm! interesting photo.


----------



## qmax

lifesaver said:


> Hmmmmmmm! interesting photo.



It's an absolutely fascinating place.  Hundreds of the fairy chimneys have had caves carved into them.   They were used as hiding places by the early Christians.  There are many, many dwellings in the caves, churches, and even hotels.


----------



## lifesaver

Is it in Jerusilum? Not sure of proper spelling.


----------



## miniman

See the earlier posts - it is in Cappadochia which is now part of Turkey. In early Christian times it was known as Asia Minor. The church was persecutred for the first two centuries so it may have been used in those times.


----------



## Saphellae

I was searching for "torpedo shaped rocks" LOL

They looked like other things too but I don't think it is appropriate.


----------



## jeninga75

qmax said:


> While your answer is a bit more precise, I was looking for Cappadocia, so while Jeninga75's "Kappdokya" is the winner. Actually that is a misspelling, pronounced Kappa -do -chia. The last c has a cedil.


 
Ya, the actual picture was on someone's travel blog, cool place. Been a while since I've visited this thread. Everyone got stuck on gadgets for the longest time and I got frustrated because I don't know anything in that area.

Anyway, here we go, I'm sure someone will get this quick but I've had a long day and my eyes are crossing trying to find something good.


----------



## Saphellae

Pomegranate


----------



## miniman

Kaki?


----------



## Saphellae

It's not a passion fruit.. those are nasty inside..


----------



## Saphellae

Naranjilla!


----------



## jeninga75

No so far.


----------



## Saphellae

No to Naranjilla ?  Looks exactly like it!


----------



## Saphellae

Is it a strawberry guava?


----------



## phinz

Looks kinda like a persimmon, but the inside is wrong.


----------



## jeninga75

Saphellae said:


> No to Naranjilla ?  Looks exactly like it!


 
I see what you mean, but not the same thing.  Almost looks like a green version of mine.


----------



## Saphellae

I have no idea then.. I have seen the more ripe versions of what I posted and they looked like yours. I give up!


----------



## pacanis

Looks like some kind of gadget fruit to me....


----------



## Barbara L

It looks kind of like the outside of a persimmon and the inside of a pomegranate.  A persimagranate?  A pomegrimmon?  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

dragon fruit?


----------



## Barbara L

Tamarillo?

Barbara


----------



## snack_pack85

It's a prickly pear? aka cactus fruit...


----------



## Wart

Not my place to say but it IS a Tamarillo.

Reference and picture.

I would have never figured this one out.


----------



## jeninga75

Barbara L said:


> Tamarillo?
> 
> Barbara


 
Ding Ding!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  They look pretty good--will have to try them someday.

I will post a picture as soon as possible.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

This is probably too easy, so I'm looking for the exact name. 

Barbara


----------



## africhef

a beaded skull-cap lol


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Nope!

Barbara


----------



## africhef

a pomander


----------



## africhef

it also looks like a fantastical tortoise that my daughter made when she was about 6


----------



## Barbara L

None of the above, although your tortoise guess is _slightly_ closer than any of the others.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

something that lives in the sea right?  Coral or something....


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, it is a type of coral.  What kind?  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Geeezzzze... I have no clue!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Looks like a star polyp, but I'm not sure which one.....


----------



## Barbara L

So far we have "coral" and "polyp" correct.  

Barbara


----------



## miniman

I initially thought it might be a brain coral but it doesn't have the ridges. Could it be a mushroom coral?


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet, but it looks like you are hot on the trail.  

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Is it fire coral then - doesn't quite match the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Barbara L

No. Sorry, but hot wasn't a clue (I thought someone might think it was). Mushroom is kind of a clue though, although I'm not the one who said it. 

Barbara


----------



## miniman

toadstool leather coral?


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet.  Think of mushroom varieties (and remember complicated is not always best).

Barbara
P.S. Probably too big a clue, but I have got to get very busy around the house, and we also have to go somewhere.


----------



## miniman

Ok I've got the picture now - button polyp coral.

Google Image Result for http://z.about.com/d/saltaquarium/1/0/1/Z/sweinhartcoral_350.JPG


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, you got it!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

OK then - can any one identify this lady and why she is now well known?


----------



## Saphellae

Is it aunt jemima? lol
probably not..


----------



## snack_pack85

*MARY SEACOLE*

*they want to erect her statue in London...
aka Mary Jane Grant, she was a nurse who did many great things in london, including funding new programs with her own money.
*


----------



## Saphellae

Yep, I don't watch the news... lol


----------



## miniman

snack pack's got it. Thought it would last a bit longer. She also was a nurse in the Crimea actually on the battlefields - she was up there with Florence Nightingale in changing things for wounded soldiers.


----------



## snack_pack85

I am searching for a pic as we speak


----------



## snack_pack85

what is this, specifically?


----------



## Wart

A Dragonfly ... But which one ....


----------



## snack_pack85

what kind indeed...


----------



## AuntieV

A grasshopper covered with water drops


----------



## Maidrite

_Blue-eyed Darner_


----------



## snack_pack85

No so far.


----------



## pacanis

Got it, but no ideas for a pic to post, so carry on....


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> Got it, but no ideas for a pic to post, so carry on....


 

I do too but I need to get ready for work, I don't have time to post and I won't be home til tonight.  Neat pic though!


----------



## pacanis

Oh, dew ya now......


----------



## pacanis

OK, I'll find something in a bit.

The insect is a red-veined darter, captured in the morning dew by.... Martin Amm (I think?)
Right, snack pack?


----------



## lifesaver

is it a praying mantis


----------



## pacanis

Dum, dee, dum.....


----------



## snack_pack85

pacanis said:


> dum, dee, dum.....


 

right!!


----------



## lifesaver

how about a fly?


----------



## pacanis

snack_pack85 said:


> right!!


 
Hey! You're back!  I knew as soon as I left the pc I had the pics uploaded on you'd return 

OK.... One that has nothing to do with anything mechanical.
What (or where, kinda) is this pic associated with? There are two names, either will do.


----------



## jeninga75

Geez, I don't even know how to begin searchng for that, looks like a fireplace or bottom of a chimney that caved in.


----------



## pacanis

It's not a fireplace or chimney, but it does look like one.


----------



## miniman

It looks like the fire box for a lime smelter.


----------



## AuntieV

How about a coke oven?


----------



## pacanis

No. 
It's old (relatively speaking), so debris tends to gather, but nothing to do with burning.


----------



## Barbara L

Underground Railroad hiding place, like this one?  



Barbara


----------



## snack_pack85

From what angle is this picture taken? Are we looking from up top, into "it"?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara, the pic didn't come through here, but it is not exactly a hiding place. And I am looking for a name.

Snack Pack, no idea on the angle..... or exposure, film speed, aperature..... ;^)


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry about that!  It showed when I first posted it.  Oh well, off to look some more.

Barbara


----------



## Wart

pacanis said:


> No.
> It's old (relatively speaking), so debris tends to gather, but nothing to do with burning.



So this:







Isn't a coal bunker.

Stairwell?


----------



## pacanis

It may lead to stairs, Wart.
It's an internet pic and the only information I have is what was given, and none of the guesses were mentioned.

Here's another one. In the same area/locale as the first.


----------



## kitchenelf

That's not Al Capone's secret hiding place with nothing in it, is it?


----------



## pacanis

lol, I knew someone would say that. No. 
These are two of many.


----------



## chefmaloney

oopps. sorry all. I can't load a photo yet. carry on.


----------



## miniman

Is anything to do with an old prison - they could be cells.


----------



## pacanis

They do not belong with a prison miniman, but the people that were associated with them.....


----------



## AuntieV

Are they ovens for cooking or burning trash?


----------



## pacanis

No Auntie V. Nothing to do with burning anything.


----------



## phinz

That's the shanghai tunnels of the Portland underground.


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:


> That's the shanghai tunnels of the Portland underground.


Sure looks right to me!  Oregon.com Vacation Ideas - Portland's Shanghai Tunnels

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

phinz........are you really here.......just had to chime in and say hi.......still beating guessers to a pulp, eh??........I still like your old avatar with the weird turban thingy on.....fit your personality...........sorta like the great Carsoni.........


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> That's the shanghai tunnels of the Portland underground.


 
That would be correct, Phinz. Good job.
You're up.

http://members.tripod.com/cgs-mthood/shanghai_tunnels_FAQ.htm


----------



## phinz

What is this, where is it and what is it for?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

looks like an old farm silo or storage area


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like some kind of memorial (burial site maybe), possibly Russian? I have looked everywhere and can't find anything anywhere close, so I'll have to try again tomorrow!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

None of these.


----------



## africhef

housing for a nun in wales


----------



## dave the baker

catacomb?


----------



## phinz

Nope and nope. Besides, catacombs are underground and Welsh nuns live in convents.


----------



## Wart

Ames Monument


The Ames Monument is a large pyramid dedicated to brothers Oakes Ames and Oliver Ames, Jr., located about 20 miles (32 km) east of Laramie, Wyoming. It was designed by noted American architect H. H. Richardson with plaques by sculptor Augustus Saint-Gaudens, and built by the Union Pacific Railroad Company. It is now listed on the National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## phinz

And Wart wins this round of Guess What This Is A Photo Of! Tell him what he's won, Charlie...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Well Phinz...... Wart has won the oppurtunity to Post a Guess what this is a picture of and have to pay attention to every reply until someone guess correctly.  This involves logging in often.  Wart will also get to boost his post count by telling people they are wrong and living with the knowledge that they are making people search google and other sites looking and trying to figure out what it is.

You can have this show case or you can pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Wart

I don't know whether to take Door 2 or Door 3 ...

I take door 2, and the group gets to guess ....


----------



## Wart

My picture shows just part of the item/place/thing.

I can show a different view, Oooorrrrr ..

We can see whats behind door 3!

(it's already queued)


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

am I looking down, across, up.


----------



## qmax

Glacial striations on Kelleys Island?


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Glacial striations on Kelleys Island?




Glacial Striation at Kelleys Island ..... That's whats behind door two.

The link has a picture taken from further "back". {correction} Not farther back, its a picture of a different section.{/correction}

And to think I didn't pick door three because I thought YOU would get it too easily ... Of Course, You Know ... This Means War.


----------



## qmax

This shouldn't take you long.  Where is this place and what happened here?


----------



## Wart

How heavily has this picture been manipulated?

A ground level street ending on an elevated bridge, items look to be out of proportion. Other things.


----------



## africhef

nagasaki atom bomb


----------



## africhef

after looking a little closer that was a stupid response sorry


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is that like a camo fence/wall at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> How heavily has this picture been manipulated?
> 
> A ground level street ending on an elevated bridge, items look to be out of proportion. Other things.



Not manipulated at all.

Not a fence at the bottom.


----------



## phinz

It's obviously a scale model with some uplift in the center, but I don't have a clue after that.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's obviously a scale model with some uplift in the center, but I don't have a clue after that.



Some things are not to scale.   That is a real 4-lane bridge.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm lost on this one!  But I'm not giving up!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I'm lost on this one!  But I'm not giving up!
> 
> Barbara




Good for you.   

Actually, I thought this one would have been easy to nail.


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Actually, I thought this one would have been easy to nail.


It's probably one of those ones that, when we see the answer, we will slap our foreheads and say "duh!"  LOL

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> It's probably one of those ones that, when we see the answer, we will slap our foreheads and say "duh!"  LOL
> 
> Barbara



Well,  maybe not.  It could be that I am just too "close" to it.


----------



## Saphellae

Or, we might slap it on our forehead and say "HEAD ON! Apply directly to the forehead!"


----------



## Saphellae

Is it New Orleans after Katrina?

It looks like a little model...


----------



## qmax

Saphellae said:


> Is it New Orleans after Katrina?
> 
> It looks like a little model...




Nope.

It's not small.


----------



## Saphellae

Some kind of train set or something? I have nooo idea...


----------



## qmax

Saphellae said:


> Some kind of train set or something? I have nooo idea...



Not a train set.  Like I said, it's big.


----------



## AuntieV

Is it an air shot of Puget Sound?


----------



## qmax

AuntieV said:


> Is it an air shot of Puget Sound?



????

Do you see anything that resembles Puget Sound?


http://alanbauer.com/images/Water/W...ith snow-capped Olympics in the west-Horz.jpg


----------



## Barbara L

Is this in the U.S.?  If so, is it east of the Mississippi?

Wild guess time--Love Canal?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Is this in the U.S.?  If so, is it east of the Mississippi?
> 
> Wild guess time--Love Canal?
> 
> Barbara



In the US, west of the Mississippi.

Some context:  This is an old photo.  The place still exists, but it does not look the same.


----------



## Wart

I'm figuring its a movie lot, 

Just haven't found the right keywords.

I will say that I AM finding that no matter which keywords used in a search engine eventually the engine returns Nudies.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> I'm figuring its a movie lot,
> 
> Just haven't found the right keywords.
> 
> I will say that I AM finding that no matter which keywords used in a search engine eventually the engine returns Nudies.



Not a movie lot.

Gotta love search engines.


----------



## Barbara L

Was it the site of a natural disaster?

A human-caused disaster?

A non-disaster related event?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Was it the site of a natural disaster?
> 
> A human-caused disaster?
> 
> A non-disaster related event?
> 
> Barbara



No disaster.

So, what used to happen there, hasn't happened for a long time.


----------



## Barbara L

You pointed out something about the bridge earlier.  Is the bridge an important clue, or was that just incidental?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> You pointed out something about the bridge earlier.  Is the bridge an important clue, or was that just incidental?
> 
> Barbara



Incidental.  I just used the bridge to point our real world scale.  BTW, I checked out some other pics, and it was actually a 2 lane bridge at the time.  Now it is 4 lane.  It is a draw bridge, as an aside. That is why the rise from street level.


----------



## Barbara L

This one is driving me nuts!  But I am determined to figure it out.  I'm sure that just as I am typing it in, someone will sneak in with it!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Did the thing that happened here *only* happen here?  Did it happen once or many times?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Did the thing that happened here *only* happen here?  Did it happen once or many times?
> 
> Barbara



Similar things were occuring elsewhere.

It was on going here for a few years.


----------



## qmax

OK, it's been up for 4 days.  I thought someone would have gotten it easily.  As that hasn't been the case, here is a pic of the surface of what you are looking at:


----------



## Barbara L

I'm more confused than ever now!  It looks like some kind of artificial surface is being built up around the houses.  Does it have something to do with WWII?  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I'm more confused than ever now!  It looks like some kind of artificial surface is being built up around the houses.  Does it have something to do with WWII?
> 
> Barbara



It does have something to do with WWII.


----------



## miniman

Is it one of those places where an artificial area was built to fool enemy bombers.


----------



## pacanis

I was thinking it was WWII, also. I was leaning towards one of those encampments they moved Japanese Americans into, but admit I wasn't searching hard enough to come up with the right wording to lead me in the right direction to see any similar photos.


----------



## miniman

It's the Boeing factory in Seattle being disguised as a town.
Boeing B-17 Seattle plant camouflage efforts during World War II


----------



## pacanis

Ha! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh!  I searched for camouflaged towns, hidden towns, military housing, and still didn't get it!  Good job miniman!  I'm glad someone finally got it--I was going nuts!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> It's the Boeing factory in Seattle being disguised as a town.
> Boeing B-17 Seattle plant camouflage efforts during World War II



Very good!

My office is immediately adjacent to the factory building.  It's mostly empty now, storage for old aircraft tooling.  Although, there is a B-17 and a B-29 undergoing restoration in there also.  The restoration is being done by a club made up of retired mechanics.

Oh, between 1942 and 1945, almost 7000 B-17's were built in this factory.


----------



## Barbara L

And you thought that would be easy?!  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> And you thought that would be easy?!
> 
> Barbara



I honestly didn't think it would be that hard.  I've seen that picture many times over the last 30 years.   And if you look at it, you can see the factory doors open at the bottom of the photo and people on the taxiway.  I thought for sure someone would pick up on that right away and figure it was a factory.

But, then, like I said, I am fairly close to it.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure they probably showed it on TV there a lot more than other places.    It was a good one though!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Can you name this bridge and name who designed it?


----------



## Wart

Clifton Suspension Bridge

Isambard Kingdom Brunel


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> I honestly didn't think it would be that hard.



Which goes to show what I've always said: It all looks normal from inside here (tapping head).


----------



## miniman

Well that went quickly - you're up Wart


----------



## Wart

Chosen for it's visual appeal:


----------



## qmax

Z machine at Sandia Labs.


----------



## Wart

Yep.

Like I said, it would be too easy for you.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Yep.
> 
> Like I said, it would be too easy for you.



Actually, I have seen that photo before.  I think (?) it was in a National Geographic article on fusion power a few years back.

I gotta think of something, probably post in the AM.


----------



## qmax

ad.doubleclick.net should be banned from the planet!!

Anyway, here are before and after photos.  Where is this and what is it called?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I want to say its in greece.

Ive seen this on tv.  man i should pay more attention


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I want to say its in greece.
> 
> Ive seen this on tv.  man i should pay more attention




Not Greece.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Pirates cove or something?


----------



## qmax

BBQ Mikey said:


> Pirates cove or something?



Never been a pirate here, to my knowledge.


----------



## Wart

Intertidal pool on the US North West coast.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Intertidal pool on the US North West coast.



Well, kind of an interdtidal pool, but not what I am looking for.  It was a quirky and arcane destination for locals and tourists.  Not on the US NW coast.  Further west.


----------



## jeninga75

That picture so reminds me of a cove on Cheju do island off of S Korea that I went to.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Not on the US NW coast.  Further west.




As in North America further west?

AN island further west?

A ..?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> AN island further west?



Indeed.


----------



## Wart

Is it an island east or west of the international date line?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Is it an island east or west of the international date line?




Are you facing north or south?





























It is east of the date line using the conventional view.


----------



## QSis

The Toilet Bowl at Hanauma Bay, Hawaii?

Lee


----------



## qmax

QSis said:


> The Toilet Bowl at Hanauma Bay, Hawaii?
> 
> Lee



You nailed it.  Batter up!


----------



## QSis

Hmmm, I never look at this thread - don't know why I did tonight! I was at the Toilet Bowl, so recognized it.

Well, here's a new picture.

Lee


----------



## Wart

Velcro


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Velcro



Wow, that's good!


----------



## Wart

.


----------



## pacanis

QSis said:


> The Toilet Bowl at Hanauma Bay, Hawaii?
> 
> Lee


 
Shoot. I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## Saphellae

That's some nasty looking velcro.


----------



## pacanis

Yep, Wart got it.
velcro® being pulled apart on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## QSis

Yes, Wart!  Good job!

You are up!

Lee


----------



## Wart

After plugging in the Toilet Bowl I realized I saw it numerous times in pictures taken from the cliffs, overhead and satellite, none of them actually looked like the actual pictures posted.

Keeping with the theme of _________


----------



## qmax

Is that an eye painted or carved on the rock????


----------



## snack_pack85

it's almost a weird shark like carving...??


----------



## miniman

Actually it looks like the evil eye sign used a lot in Greek culture (certainly Mediterrean)


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Is that an eye painted or carved on the rock????



Painted, and there is another eye in the shadow.



snack_pack85 said:


> it's almost a weird shark like carving...??



As far as I've read there is no carving.



miniman said:


> Actually it looks like the evil eye sign used a lot in Greek culture (certainly Mediterrean)



Could have been done by someone from the Mediterranean, but is not located in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it in the U.S.?

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Barbara L said:


> Is it in the U.S.?



Yes


----------



## Barbara L

On the mainland/bottom 48 or Hawaii or Alaska?

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Mainland in a very south west state.


----------



## Wart

I figured I would hang the 1950's picture for a day before posting a more recent picture, because ...

NOTE: The painting has nothing to do with the significance of the item.


----------



## qmax

OK, I found one arcane reference to "monster rock" in Arizona, with the 50's photo.  Never heard of it, and have not been able to find another reference to it.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> OK, I found one arcane reference to "monster rock" in Arizona



Not 'monster rock'

Not Arizona (further west)


----------



## qmax

Just for grins, check the 4th row.

monster rock arizona - Google Image Search


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Just for grins, check the 4th row.
> 
> monster rock arizona - Google Image Search




Sure does seem to be a picture of it, except

It's not in Arizona,

And it's not known as Monster Rock, except to be mis-identified.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Sure does seem to be a picture of it, except
> 
> It's not in Arizona,
> 
> And it's not known as Monster Rock.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if you found it before I hit submit.



Ha,  I am about ready to give up.


----------



## Wart

Hint: The item is relevant to Indian Folklore.


----------



## Russellkhan

Nachahish Stone AKA Wheaner-Whiner Rock near Temecula Pass in the San Jacinto Mountains in Southern California. Found this information by following a link in Qmax's Google image search. 

I won't have much time for posting in the next couple days. It would probably be better for someone else to be it instead of me.


----------



## qmax

I would be more than happy to accommodate, as I [sort of] was on the trail.

What is the name of this mountain?


----------



## Wart

Russellkhan said:


> Found this information by following a link in Qmax's Google image search.



Thats it.

Not a link but the information in the dead links URL ... I didn't know how to say the answer was brushed against without giving it away.


The Lore:
....
The arrow sped true and buried itself deep into the abdomen of Nahachish. Sorely hurt and very thirsty from his wound, Nahachish tried to make his way down to the spring which bubbled beside the trail through the Pass, but he could not reach it. Groaning, he lay down.

Missed by his people, a search was started and they eventually found Nahachish near death atop the Temecula Pass. In great pain he demanded his people to cut open his belly, and allow his Spirit to depart. This they did and watched his Spirit speed away like a giant firefly, to Taacwic Rock, near present-day Idyllwild, in the San Jacinto Mts.
Then as the people watched in amazement, *Nahachish's body turned into a huge boulder with a massive cavity where his belly had been opened.*

For with his passing, The Time of Sand had become the Time of Rocks. Through the ages the giant Nahachish Rock has peered through the gap of the Temecula Pass toward Taacwic Rock high in the San Jacinto Mountains, where rests his Spirit.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> What is the name of this mountain?




What continent?


----------



## qmax

North America


----------



## Wart

Found it, now all I need to find is the name.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Found it, now all I need to find is the name.



It's not Mount Crumpet.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> It's not Mount Crumpet.




Mount Crumpet? ... The Grinch?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Mount Crumpet? ... The Grinch?




Well,  it sort of looks like a real Mt. Crumpet.


----------



## qmax

OK, what is the most significant feature of this mountain?


----------



## phinz

It's Mount Thor. It has the longest vertical drop on Earth.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's Mount Thor. It has the longest vertical drop on Earth.




Congrats.


----------



## phinz

Who dat?


----------



## Silversage

Muhammad Ali?


----------



## phinz

nope. not cassius clay or any other iteration of him.


----------



## Barbara L

Is this person alive today?

Barbara


----------



## cara

is it a man or a woman?


----------



## africhef

nina simone


----------



## phinz

Who is Nina Simone?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Who is Nina Simone?



Jazz singer.


----------



## Barbara L

Kareem Abdul Jabbar?

It's hard to know where to look when we don't know if it is a man or woman, and whether this person is alive now or not (We asked--help!).

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Man. Dead. 

It wasn't even 4 hours before we started playing 20 Questions. I wanted to give people opportunity to try and figure it out before I started answering them.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im back in this.

Im goign to go with miles davis.


----------



## pacanis

James Brown? The godfather of soul one?


----------



## phinz

It is neither.


----------



## phinz

The thing that has always stuck out in my mind is this guy's collection of automobiles.


----------



## pacanis

Reggie Jackson?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

are they an actor or muscian or other?


----------



## qmax

Bill Cosby?

He did a schtick on cars once, but I don't think he has a collection.


----------



## pacanis

oops, that's right. He said he was dead....


----------



## miniman

I'm going for Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Wart

Marvin Gaye?

If not, what 'profession'.


----------



## Russellkhan

The car collection gives it away: it must be Jay Leno!


----------



## phinz

No, no, no, no and no.

I'm not telling you what profession. That would make it far too easy.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

shaq?


----------



## africhef

miles davis?


----------



## cara

what kind of cars?


----------



## qmax

Bruce Willis?


----------



## cara

Is he dead??


----------



## sattie

Jay Z


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ohh yeah he is dead.

what year was that pic taken about?


----------



## phinz

No, no, sedans, no, yes , no, a long time ago.


----------



## Wart

What era would we know this person from?


----------



## sattie

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ohh yeah he is dead.
> 
> what year was that pic taken about?


 
I forgot about the dead part.  UGH!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Was he American?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Jimmy Hendrix?


----------



## phinz

20th Century.

It depends on what you consider American, and when you consider it.

No, it's not Jimi.

This guy had almost 100 cars in his collection when it all came crashing down.


----------



## africhef

duke ellington


----------



## phinz

He was not a musician.


----------



## pacanis

How about Otis Redding?


----------



## phinz

pacanis said:


> How about Otis Redding?


 


phinz said:


> He was not a musician.


 

.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it Jackie Robinson?


----------



## africhef

thurgood marshall


----------



## Wart

Would this persons love of vehicles extend to motorcycles?

I know I came across this picture before, somewhere, while looking into ... something. Probably late night years ago.


----------



## Wart

Just putting this up here because it's back a page or two.


----------



## qmax

Reggie Jackson???


----------



## phinz

It's not an athlete (Reggie was guessed earlier), he's not of African lineage. He was not into motorcycles.


----------



## phinz

Not a single person can figure out how this guy rolls? This guy had thousands of acolytes, millions of dollars and was notorious for an attack that was brought back into the news after 9/11.


----------



## Barbara L

My first thought was that he was Indian or Pakistani, apparently (from your last answer) living somewhere in the Americas or an American territory.  Nothing I have done has brought results.  I'm about to go to bed (have to be up in 3 hours, yikes) so I will try to digest this last bit of news later (I'm sure someone will get it before I get back).  

Barbara


----------



## africhef

osama binladen


----------



## africhef

that was dumb. saddam hussein


----------



## Barbara L

africhef said:


> that was dumb. saddam hussein


I was just about to say that! I forgot he collected cars until my husband said something (right around the time you were posting!).  I guess I should have gone to bed instead of looking all over the Internet!  lol

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It's not either of these.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, that was the closest I could find (although his being at a U.S. military base was kind of stretching it on the American thing).  Off to look some more!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

I've given one *major* clue that would pretty much give it away if you remember your late 20th century history and a unique quirk/desire that this guy had.


----------



## phinz

The company that made his cars was seriously afraid that a glut of them on the market would hurt their sales and devalue the brand.

That may very well give this one away.


----------



## cara

I have no idea....... *sigh*


----------



## phinz

I'm sorry, Cara. This guy was big news here at one time. He's been dead for years.


----------



## Barbara L

Dead?  Why didn't you say so?  (Yes, I AM kidding!).  If it turns out I have never heard of this guy, you will hear me scream all the way from South Carolina!  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

I'm surprised qmax hasn't gotten it yet, to be honest...


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure I'm way off, since I can't find anything about an automobile collection, but so far the only person I have found whose picture bears any resemblance is Jim Jones.

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins

Western wall /aka the whailing wall


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> I'm surprised qmax hasn't gotten it yet, to be honest...



I'm lost on this one.  And I have really tried.


----------



## sattie

Dave Hutchins said:


> Western wall /aka the whailing wall


 
Hey Dave, look at the photo on post #10772.  That is the dude we are trying to figure out.


----------



## Barbara L

I just edited the first post in this thread so that newcomers to the game will know to go to the last page.  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Wait......the Bhagwan?


----------



## qmax

Osho Jain?  Bhagwan Shree Rashneesh?  Antelope, Oregon?  100 Rolls Royces? Salmonella attack?


----------



## sattie

I don't know if your answer is right qmax... but dang!!!  One of those has to be the right guess!


----------



## Barbara L

That has to be right.  He was kind of in the back of my mind but I couldn't remember his name.  Now that you said that I do remember the cars, etc.  

Barbara


----------



## cara

*wow* if it's him, I could have known it... he had been famous here, too...
used to have an important site for Europe here in Hannover.. there is still the disco "Baggi", wich used to be own by his group..
But I never knew he collected cars..


----------



## miniman

Yes I was desperately trying to remember the name yesterday. If you google Osho Jain, you come up with that picture of him in several websites.


----------



## phinz

qmax said:


> Wait......the Bhagwan?



Like I said...


----------



## qmax

I actually missed your post about the acolytes.  Didn't see it until last night, then it clicked.

Try this:


----------



## qmax

No takers?


----------



## Barbara L

I have been searching but have to leave now for our church's yearly Thanksgiving dinner.  It looks like it may be wood, Native American, almost canoe-like in design.  I assume northwest.  So far, none of that has gotten me anything though.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I have been searching but have to leave now for our church's yearly Thanksgiving dinner.  It looks like it may be wood, Native American, almost canoe-like in design.  I assume northwest.  So far, none of that has gotten me anything though.
> 
> Barbara



Not wood. Not NW.  There is a loose connection, of sorts, to the Bhagwan.


----------



## cara

is it native american?


----------



## qmax

Not even remotely.


----------



## Barbara L

I have been away from the computer all day but will start searching again!  Is it in the U.S.?  India?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I have been away from the computer all day but will start searching again!  Is it in the U.S.?  India?
> 
> Barbara



It is, in fact, in India.


----------



## snack_pack85

is it wood?


----------



## qmax

snack_pack85 said:


> is it wood?



I don't think so.


----------



## qmax

qmax said:


> I don't think so.



It's been there a while.


----------



## cara

is it made of some sort of bricks?


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> is it made of some sort of bricks?



Red stone blocks.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Red stone blocks.



Or red _sandstone_ blocks?



And been there a while ... in human terms or in culture terms?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Or red _sandstone_ blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> And been there a while ... in human terms or in culture terms?



I don't know if it is sandstone.  It's been there for around 50 years.


----------



## cara

Jalianwala Bagh

in rememberance of the Amritsar Massacre in 1919


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> Jalianwala Bagh
> 
> in rememberance of the Amritsar Massacre in 1919



Well, that was to friggin' easy!  Did you know, or find it through a search?

That, BTW, is a monument to a huge tragedy.

Jallianwala Bagh massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cara

I must admit I did search for it... and learned about the massacre.. 


But here is my Photo for you - shouldn't be that hard, too...


----------



## qmax

Trakai castle.  Lithuania


----------



## cara

Didn't I tell you it would be easy? ;o)
Have been there this year and it'S great.... ;o)


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> Didn't I tell you it would be easy? ;o)
> Have been there this year and it'S great.... ;o)



I'll bet that was a great trip.

Next:


----------



## cara

It definetely was... especially the courland spit.. *sigh*

your photo looks like a giant bee skep...


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> It definetely was... especially the courland spit.. *sigh*
> 
> your photo looks like a giant bee skep...



I had no idea what a bee skep was.


----------



## cara

that's the word my translator told me... same as beehives.. where bees live in..?


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like a hanging lamp/chandelier (shaped like a beehive).

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> It looks like a hanging lamp/chandelier (shaped like a beehive).
> 
> Barbara



It is considerably larger.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I was thinking of a very large one!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Is this thing inside a house?  Inside some kind of business?  

Part of a lighthouse?  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

It is in a building, not a lighthouse.


----------



## qmax

BTW - it's a BIG building.


----------



## Wart

Its a dome/ cover to a test cell.


----------



## cara

does is have any reason or is it just decoration?


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> BTW - it's a BIG building.



Would almost have to be to house the lifting device justifying those cables.


----------



## Wart

Because of the camera lens distortion I can't see for certain if the ribs are 90 degree cuts, or are undercuts (look like undercuts).

Those ridges raise all sorts of questions. Do they serve a purpose outside ease of fabrication (90 degrees) or another purpose (back cutting)? Is this item so massive because of the structural weakening caused by the ridges, or does the mass serve another purpose. 

Also by distortion I can't guess the size of the door on the far wall. And the rail height. Trying to use those visual cues I'm guessing this thing over 10 feet in diameter.


----------



## Wart

And the ledge running about the room, would it be for work platforms? 

Those 'things' in the wall under the ledge lip? Are those bolts or something else?

Was this item cast or machined? Now I'm thinking cast so the ribs would have to serve a purpose. What would that purpose be?


----------



## qmax

It is not a cover for a test cell.

It has a very specific purpose.  It is not just decoration.  Although it is open for people to look at.

I believe the layers are undercut, not sure if that aids in it's function or not.

This thing is bigger than 10 feet in diameter.

The layers were fabricated individually,  don't know if they were cast or machined.

Re: ledges.  See may aforementioned comment about observers.

Does any of this sway your thinking?


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Does any of this sway your thinking?



It dampens speculation.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a device for detecting/predicting/measuring earthquakes?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im going with a sundial


----------



## Wart

It won't be long now ....


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> It dampens speculation.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> It won't be long now ....




Well?  We're waiting....


----------



## phinz

It's a wind dampener in the Taipei 101.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's a wind dampener in the Taipei 101.



..ding.ding.ding.ding.ding....

Technically, a tuned mass dampener.


----------



## qmax

...tuned mas tamper.


----------



## qmax

Sheesh....

Tuned mass tamper.


----------



## phinz

What make and model?


----------



## qmax

Is that a Bricklin????


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> Is that a Bricklin????


Sure looks like it.  I had never heard of them before, but they do look interesting.  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It is not a Bricklin.


----------



## Barbara L

Opel Monza A2?

Barbara


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Well?  We're waiting....




Did you check out *THE VIDEO* of the dampener at the *Long Now* foundation?


----------



## Barbara L

Wart said:


> Did you check out *THE VIDEO* of the dampener at the *Long Now* foundation?


That was really interesting!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It is not an Opel either.


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, similar to a Saab Sonett


----------



## cara

TVR Tasmin 280i


----------



## phinz

cara said:


> TVR Tasmin 280i


 
Cara... you *ROCK!*


----------



## cara

wonderful.... I know about cars ;o))

so another easy one from me again :P

where and what?


----------



## qmax

Cathedral of Saint Barbara in Kutna Hora.


----------



## cara

Why do you know all these things?
I see I have to go deeper into the province ;o)


----------



## qmax

For the record, I took this pic:


----------



## phinz

That's the entrance to the inner treasury of Topkapi Palace in Istanbul.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> That's the entrance to the inner treasury of Topkapi Palace in Istanbul.




Close, not quite, right palace, though.


----------



## phinz

Then it's the Imperial Divan or Council Hall, depending on whose pictures you look at.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Then it's the Imperial Divan or Council Hall, depending on whose pictures you look at.



Close, but I will relent on this one.  It is the entrance to the Imperial Council:

Topkapı Palace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check the first pic.


----------



## qmax

qmax said:


> Close, but I will relent on this one.  It is the entrance to the Imperial Council:
> 
> Topkapı Palace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Check the first pic.



Ooops, my apologies.  Also known as the Imperial Divan.

Take it away....


----------



## phinz

What would this be?


----------



## lifesaver

looks like a sattlelite picture over a city


----------



## lifesaver

or would it be over an industriel area


----------



## cara

I'm sure he wants to know which city or area that is....


----------



## miniman

I would say it is an island - there appear to be piers and moorings coming off.


----------



## Wart

Treasure Island. It's a secret little spot in the Bay between San Francisco and Oakland


----------



## phinz

Wart is correct.


----------



## Wart

I didn't know if I should turn this over to someone because I'm going to be busy (really) today.

But then everyone is going to be busy today .....

I removed the number because leaving it would have made this too easy.


----------



## phinz

It looks kind of like The Nautilus, SSN-571, but I don't believe it is. It seems too little to be a nuke. It has the lines of the Balao, though the conning tower looks wrong.


----------



## Wart

Your right, Its not the Nautilus.

I'm looking for the boat number , name , and present location.

Any one of these should get the other two.

I should reveal I took the picture and this is the only time the picture has been on the web.


----------



## phinz

Your picture has disappeared.

Edit: It's back.


----------



## Wart

Sorry about that, I was uploading an 'enhanced' picture, then my firewall said I wasn't ...

{edit} Yep, even with the firewall "off" the attachment window will only open once then I have to cycle the browser. interesting.{/edit}


----------



## phinz

It's the USS Requin, SS-481, or another Tench-class, isn't it? Moored in Pittsburgh now.


----------



## Wart

phinz said:


> It's the USS Requin, SS-481, *or another Tench-class, isn't it *? Moored in Pittsburgh now.



I don't know, is it the Requin?


----------



## phinz

Well, it looks like the Carnegie Science Center in the background, so you tell me.


----------



## Wart

LINK:
 USS REQUIN (SS-481/SSR-481) 
HOME PAGE
Home Port - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania ​http://www.geocities.com/uss_requin/

A Tench class sub protecting the shores of the Allegheny, Monongahela and Ohio rivers in Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## cara

*mist*
I had the Requin on  Search, but I skipped it, 'cause I thought I can't be...


----------



## phinz

What is this? Make and model.


----------



## Wart

Mazda Furai Concept

After seeing the Mazda Taiki the design influence was apparent.

_The raciest interpretation of  NAGARE design language to-date, Furai is the latest car in Mazda’s award-winning and highly acclaimed series of concept cars.  Nagare is the Japanese for ‘flow’ and the ‘embodiment of motion’.  _


----------



## phinz

I figured that one wouldn't take long.


----------



## Wart

Sorry this took so long, I can't find what I was looking for.

This vehicle is known by a particular name, not the name of it's factory counterpart.


----------



## phinz

It looks to me like a mid-'70s (1976ish?) Cobra II IMSA racer, but whose I'm not sure. I'm not familiary with that livery.


----------



## Wart

('76) ISMA Cobra works, Kemp Cobra sounds snappier.

Your turn.


----------



## phinz

Wasn't Kemp's car white and blue? That's why I didn't recognize the livery.

I'll have to post something this evening.


----------



## Wart

phinz said:


> Wasn't Kemp's car white and blue?


----------



## phinz

That's the car I remember. I thought they only built one, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## phinz

Let's stay in the same path...

What car is this?


----------



## qmax

WAY out of my element here.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

im going to go with some type of go kart seeing how there is a kid in a fire suit.

any other pics?


----------



## phinz

There are lots of other pics, as well as diecasts and models of this particular car. It's definitely a lot faster than a go cart. a *lot* faster.

This particular car belongs to my wife's cousin, but there were several iterations/variations built over the years. It's a 1980s vehicle. A racing buff should recognize the livery, just by this shot. If I gave you a pic of the whole car it would give away what it is.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Can we see some of the other pics?


----------



## phinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Can we see some of the other pics?


 
Nope. 



phinz said:


> If I gave you a pic of the whole car it would give away what it is.


----------



## phinz

After 24 hours this car's driver is usually shaken, pretty dirty and probably not dry.

Oh, and I take back that this car is my wife's cousins. This car appears to be #4. He owns #5 and his dad owns #6. They race them quite often in Europe and the States.


----------



## RobsanX

Looks like a Daytona Prototype to me...


----------



## phinz

It's been to Daytona, but it is not a Daytona prototype. The cars known these days as Daytona Prototypes started in the '90s and are some of the ugliest cars ever built. The France family *ruined* the Rolex 24 when they changed the rules to have the same body, different engine.

That said, the car *is* a prototype, and I believe it has been to Daytona, considering this cousin has been to Daytona in many different cars.


----------



## cara

Lancia Martini LC2?


----------



## phinz

Cara rocks yet again!


----------



## RobsanX

Good job!


----------



## Barbara L

Post a picture of my house Cara--I'm not doing so well!!  

Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara, I don't have one... ;o))

I'll go and search... don't know if I find one right now, but if not, I'll have one ready tomorrow...


----------



## pacanis

cara said:


> *Barbara, I don't have one*... ;o))
> 
> I'll go and search... don't know if I find one right now, but if not, I'll have one ready tomorrow...


 
That's OK. We don't know what it looks like


----------



## Barbara L

cara said:


> Barbara, I don't have one... ;o))


Here's my house Cara. 

Barbara


----------



## phinz

You and Mr. Vanderbilt.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!  I think the Biltmore House was actually used as the photo in this thread once.  I would love to visit there someday, but pictures are about as close as I will get for awhile!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

You're not as close as me, but you're close. I'm 1.5 hours away. You're only 3 hours away.


----------



## Barbara L

We wouldn't mind making the drive (we put almost 6,000 miles on our car between August 6 and September 20), but finances will keep us away for awhile! Someday though!

Barbara


----------



## cara

okay... I'll stay with the cars..

wich one?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Pantera


----------



## cara

no


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

yeah jsut realized it wasnt when i looked at it becuase of the other light encased in plastic.

it was the color that got me thinking of it.


----------



## cara

I had to look what a pantera is - and thouhgt the same...


----------



## pacanis

The first one I thought of was Pantera, also...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

i dont feel so dumb now


----------



## Wart

Mercedes-Benz C111


----------



## cara

you are right, Wart..

The C111 is a prototyp with a rotary engine. The car from the picture was shown at our annual mercedes club meeting in June.

the whole car:


----------



## Wart

Hold on while I take a picture of a lug nut ....


----------



## pacanis

Wart said:


> Hold on while I take a picture of a lug nut ....


 
I want a hint then.... SAE or metric


----------



## cara

of a what?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid




----------



## pacanis

That's a lug nut off of a '79 Camaro Berlinetta. The beauty cap has come off. Right rear wheel I think....


----------



## cara

it's not a '79... it's a '78 - obviously....
and it's right back wheel... I'm pretty sure


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

actually you were supposed to put the tire size

195/75/r14


----------



## cara

r14?? Sure?? It rather looks like R15...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Actually the lug nut is from a 1978 Monte Carlo Left Rear.

I would have accepted

any GM Steel wheel from the dawn of time till 1993 but not a FWD car.

lol


----------



## Wart

This shouldn't be a problem for you lug nut experts.

It's actually pretty easy.


----------



## Maidrite

* Knock off Spinners for changing a tire quick. *


----------



## Wart

Yes, they are knock offs, and they aren't "knock offs".

Thats a big clue.

Knowing that an educated guess can be made as to what car they are attached to.


----------



## phinz

It looks like a GT40 wheel. Some of Gurney's cars had gold wheels. Even more so, it looks like the wheels used on the '66 cars. They also were used by Shelby's commemorative cars.


----------



## Wart

Not a Ford rim.


----------



## phinz

That's interesting, given this and this.

Of course, the wheels used on GT40s were Halibrand wheels (pin drives, I believe), not "Ford" wheels, much like my Miata's wheels are Enkei wheels, not "Mazda" wheels. They look a lot like the wheels that were also used on Corvette Grand Sports, which were also Halibrands.


----------



## Maidrite

*It is a Shelby Cobra AC*


----------



## phinz

And if it's an AC Cobra, then the GT40 would be correct too, since they both were campaigned by Shelby and both used the same wheels.


----------



## Wart

phinz said:


> That's interesting, given this and this.
> 
> Of course, the wheels used on GT40s were Halibrand wheels (pin drives, I believe), not "Ford" wheels, much like my Miata's wheels are Enkei wheels, not "Mazda" wheels. They look a lot like the wheels that were also used on Corvette Grand Sports, which were also Halibrands.




?

Your answer is ?


----------



## phinz

Since it's not a Ford, then it's a Corvette Grand Sport, I would assume. My answer is the wheel is a Halibrand. The car must be a Grand Sport, since that's the only non-Ford product in my post. 

Of course, to be honest, with as much as we were shown, it could be anything raced in the mid-'60s, since a lot of different racing teams used the exact same wheels, since they were state-of-the-art, and I had no hint of livery to work from.


----------



## Wart

phinz said:


> Since it's not a Ford




I didn't say it wasn't attached to a Ford, I said it isn't a Ford rim.



> My answer is the wheel is a Halibrand.









And HERES what it's attached to.



> Of course, to be honest, with as much as we were shown, it could be anything raced in the mid-'60s, since a lot of different racing teams used the exact same wheels, since they were state-of-the-art, and I had no hint of livery to work from.



Your _assuming_ I was after the name of the car.

The allusion to what it was attached to and it being original (not a 'knock off') was a hint, those of us in the Ford circle, or should I say Oval, the name Hildibrand will always conger visions and emotions of the GT40.

Since the GT 40 was your first guess at the bonus question I guess that works for you, too!


----------



## phinz

I didn't realize the model of car was a bonus question. It sounded like you wanted to know which car it was attached to. 

I find it kind of funny that the picture you link to calls it the GT40 Mach II. Anybody who is a fan of the GT40, Carroll Shelby or Ford, knows that it is *Mk II*.  The GT40 has always been a favored car of mine. I was raised a Ford kid, but strayed away from them when I discovered that Japanese cars didn't break down as often or require as much tinkering. 

I'll see what I can dig up. I'll get away from cars this time.


----------



## phinz

This one will probably be easy for those in touch with current pop culture.

What are these cute little guys called, and what do people do with them?


----------



## pacanis

It's a Munny doll and "You can do anything you want" with them, as in draw or customize them


----------



## Wart

A New Age Potato Head?


----------



## Katie H

They look like the figures used in the new game called Mr. Pictionary or Pictionary Man.  You draw on them to give players clues.


----------



## phinz

pacanis said:


> It's a Munny doll and "You can do anything you want" with them, as in draw or customize them



And our resident dog lover shoots and scores!!! I'll post pics of my first one sometime...

Edit: Here we go. This is the first one I've done.


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> And our resident dog lover shoots and scores!!! I'll post pics of my first one sometime...


 
Go figure. I did a search on exotic sports cars and came across them 

For lack of imagination right now.... what is the name of this place?


----------



## Andy M.

Marina


----------



## pacanis

Just a leetle to generic, Andy  ;^)


----------



## Andy M.

IS it a fresh water or salt water marina?


----------



## phinz

Obviously it's the Bahia Mar Marina in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## pacanis

Yes! It's Phinz's location! 
Wayfaring Waypoint - Slip F 18, Bahia Mar Marina

ETA, click on satellite view


----------



## phinz

Let's follow this thread...

Where is this?


----------



## phinz

It kinda has something to do with something in the last one...


----------



## Wart

Last time I was going to post a section of this car.

It's pretty neat, the orange is the same model car, and there is a section of the same model car that has been modified and made famous in a movie.


----------



## phinz

the black car looks like the Mad Max Interceptor. The other cars are XB GT Falcons.


----------



## phinz

phinz said:


> It kinda has something to do with something in the last one...



My username, my location,heck, even my *website* are all clues.


----------



## miniman

An overview Ft Lauredale?


----------



## Wart

Heres an interesting one.

I was stationed here, but not in this facility.


----------



## phinz

miniman said:


> An overview Ft Lauredale?



It's not Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Heres an interesting one.
> 
> I was stationed here, but not in this facility.



Davis-Monthan?


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Davis-Monthan?



Yes, AMARG / AMARC at Davis Monthan.


----------



## qmax

What and where?


----------



## Wart

The Roman Bath(s?) in Bath, UK.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> The Roman Bath(s?) in Bath, UK.



That was quick.


----------



## pacanis

This game is moving so fast it seems to haved skipped right over phinz's pic


----------



## phinz

It did skip over mine. I got Bahia Mar Marina, and it was supposed to be my turn.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> That was quick.



What can I say, it looked familiar.

Where and What:


----------



## phinz

Guess I'm chopped liver. Oh well. Hell, I guessed and got right *another* one right after my turn got overlooked, and I *still* got overlooked.


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> Guess I'm chopped liver. Oh well. Hell, I guessed and got right *another* one right after my turn got overlooked, and I *still* got overlooked.


 
I know the feeling phinz.
It's sorta like when you are Googling along, diligently playing the game. Then someone pops in, gives the answer, says they are too busy to post a pic and play the game, and gives it away.... Thanks for wasting my time


----------



## Barbara L

I've been passed by a couple times as well.  

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I thought we were waiting for the last winner to post a pic. and then got off on a tangent.

Phinz,  Are you a big mazda nut?  I love miatas.  I want one but the wife doesnt think i should seein how we are going to try for a family soon.  for now i guess ill stick with my 02 Protege5 (wife is driving a 05 Mazda 6)


----------



## phinz

I was the last winner. I posted a pic.

Yes, I'm a big Mazda nut. I currently own two Miatas and my wife used to have a 3. You can get an early NA Miata for next-to-nothing. I know of one for sale here in our area for $3k, and it only has 58k miles on it. To top it off, the Miata is *cheap* to insure. They're cheap enough to keep around as a toy. 

My '96 is highly modified. The '07 not so much, but it's my daily driver. You can see pictures of my cars at my flickr site. Flickr: Phinzup's Photostream


----------



## Wart

phinz said:


> I was the last winner. I posted a pic.



Is it in the keys, the IC, a swamp, or someplace on the shore line. Thousands of miles of this stuff ..... to find one island ....

Basically your 'pic' is a game killer. 

I do go looking for your 'pic' on occasion, I search for Florida Island with swamp, shore, key (redundant) ... I do the old Sat search ... I'll find it eventually, but I think your choice shouldn't throttle a fun thread.




> Yes, I'm a big Mazda nut. I currently own two Miatas ...



I remember when the Miata came out. Nifty little car. Sorely underpowered (~ 100hp?) which gave rise to an after market for installing a SBF. I eard that made the Miata a bit nose heavy but lots of fun. Glad to see Mazda upped the ponies a bit.



> My '96 is highly modified. .... Flickr: Phinzup's Photostream



I verified your Library page by its link to your Flicker page.

No mod pics of the '96?

BTW, your library page has your location on the west coast. Of the U.S. I guess since you are enamored with Key West (neat place) the west coast thing isn't correct.


----------



## Wart




----------



## GhettoRacingKid

loved the pics phinz.

i would love to pick one up as a toy but times are tight right now and i got 197000 on my proetege5.  so even though it will last you jsutn ever know you know.


----------



## phinz

Wart said:


> Is it in the keys, the IC, a swamp, or someplace on the shore line. Thousands of miles of this stuff ..... to find one island ....
> 
> Basically your 'pic' is a game killer.
> 
> I do go looking for your 'pic' on occasion, I search for Florida Island with swamp, shore, key (redundant) ... I do the old Sat search ... I'll find it eventually, but I think your choice shouldn't throttle a fun thread.



You're not paying attention to all that has been given. I followed a logical thread from my username, my location, the reason the location is famous, and who made that location famous (as well as making the new location famous). Said famous fictional person in previous post, famous person who made the fictional person famous and famous location are all part of something else mentioned/noted by someone else whose name has to do with my username. That someone else made said famous fictional person, famous fictional person maker and famous location even famouser, as well as making the location I showed famous. Make sense? Or am I Incommunicado? 

Follow the thread of my username and use the famous places and names to get farther. That will get you there. You can even kind of use my blog (and even the blog's title), though said blog is more about my 40th birthday trip with 10 of my closest friends than the location. I've also blogged Dragon*Con and The Outer Banks during the time the blog has existed, as well as death, cooking and other stuff. This kind of deduction is exactly what was done back by Ronjon way back when I posted Rainbow Row in Charleston. Delta Pier in Bangor, WA, by qmax wasn't exactly easy for most. I just happen to have bubblehead family.

Here's another picture: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/79/256535481_d9677a969e_o_d.jpg

What I *really* want to know is how my post throttled a thread less than 24 hours later, and with no discussion whatsoever, it was decided that my post was unworthy. Then, when I got the next answer right I was ignored and bypassed again. 

I've posted a lot harder items before, that were *completely* random and had nothing to do with a prior post. Go back a couple of hundred pages. I've been doing this a lot longer than many, and we've had some pretty interesting stuff.

My Librarything page is subject to the screwy coding by the webmaster, who also refuses to use real forum software, among other strange things. I like it merely for its database, which is miles deep, utilizing the LofC, Amazon, and hundreds of other online book databases.

If you know what you're looking at, you can see the majority of what has been done to the '96. It visually is completely different, including an interior that was never, ever available in a white US market car, and never in a 1.8l US car at all, though there is also a supercharger, swaybars, suspension, exhaust and other things under the hood. Much of that is pictured on Flickr.

I have an acquaintance whose 5.0l Miata is pushing a ludicrous 440 hp *off* the bottle. I don't even want to see what it will do *on* the gas. We had an amazing LS6 Miata at Deal's Gap this year as well.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> You're not paying attention to all that has been given. I followed a logical thread from my username, my location, the reason the location is famous, and who made that location famous (as well as making the new location famous). Said famous fictional person in previous post, famous person who made the fictional person famous and famous location are all part of something else mentioned/noted by someone else whose name has to do with my username. That someone else made said famous fictional person, famous fictional person maker and famous location even famouser, as well as making the location I showed famous. Make sense? Or am I Incommunicado?
> 
> Follow the thread of my username and use the famous places and names to get farther. That will get you there. You can even kind of use my blog (and even the blog's title), though said blog is more about my 40th birthday trip with 10 of my closest friends than the location. I've also blogged Dragon*Con and The Outer Banks during the time the blog has existed, as well as death, cooking and other stuff. This kind of deduction is exactly what was done back by Ronjon way back when I posted Rainbow Row in Charleston. Delta Pier in Bangor, WA, by qmax wasn't exactly easy for most. I just happen to have bubblehead family.
> 
> Here's another picture: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/79/256535481_d9677a969e_o_d.jpg
> 
> What I *really* want to know is how my post throttled a thread less than 24 hours later, and with no discussion whatsoever, it was decided that my post was unworthy. Then, when I got the next answer right I was ignored and bypassed again.
> 
> I've posted a lot harder items before, that were *completely* random and had nothing to do with a prior post. Go back a couple of hundred pages. I've been doing this a lot longer than many, and we've had some pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> My Librarything page is subject to the screwy coding by the webmaster, who also refuses to use real forum software, among other strange things. I like it merely for its database, which is miles deep, utilizing the LofC, Amazon, and hundreds of other online book databases.
> 
> If you know what you're looking at, you can see the majority of what has been done to the '96. It visually is completely different, including an interior that was never, ever available in a white US market car, and never in a 1.8l US car at all, though there is also a supercharger, swaybars, suspension, exhaust and other things under the hood. Much of that is pictured on Flickr.
> 
> I have an acquaintance whose 5.0l Miata is pushing a ludicrous 440 hp *off* the bottle. I don't even want to see what it will do *on* the gas. We had an amazing LS6 Miata at Deal's Gap this year as well.



My apologies.  No disrespect intended whatsoever

I was off all weekend, and saw the Davis-Monthan pic and jumped in.  

Went back and saw your overhead and haven't figured it out.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it the florida keys?


----------



## pacanis

Well I've searched every waterway from Sharon to Poland, and down to Siesta.....
I must be on the wrong track.


----------



## phinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> is it the florida keys?


 
Well, it's a Florida Key, but it's not The Florida Keys.

Follow the path from the last legitimate picture, which I answered. Use my website, my username, what they refer to, the information about the last item, including its significance and history, and you'll be really, really, really close.

I have a distinct feeling that urmaniac13 could get this one without batting an eye...


----------



## phinz

qmax said:


> My apologies.  No disrespect intended whatsoever
> 
> I was off all weekend, and saw the Davis-Monthan pic and jumped in.
> 
> Went back and saw your overhead and haven't figured it out.



Not a problem, qmax. I can understand that can happen when people arbitrarily bypass the game's rules and path.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

key west?


----------



## phinz

That's part of The Florida Keys, GRK. This island is not part of the island chain that runs down that part of the coast. It is not even south of Ft. Myers.

This Key is known for refusing to allow chain development, is popular for its dark skies, and is ironically named for something that doesn't even exist, and apparently never did, on the island.


----------



## Barbara L

Treasure Island?  "Treasure Island got its name after several property owners attempted to boost sales of the properties being developed on the island by first burying and then "discovering" a couple of wooden chests on the beach. After claiming the chests were filled with treasure the news of the discovery quickly spread and people began calling the island Treasure Island."

Barbara


----------



## phinz

No, it's not Treasure Island, but you're on the correct coast and getting warmer, or actually colder this time of year...


----------



## phinz

My username is Phinz. 



My blog URL is http://www.apiratelooksat40.net. 



Jimmy  Buffett has a song named Fins and a song named A  Pirate Looks At Forty. 



The Incommunicado reference is  the *exact* title of another Jimmy Buffett  song.


Slip F-18, Bahia Mar Marina is the fictional home of Travis McGee's  luxury houseboat The Busted Flush. 



Travis McGee was  made famous by author John MacDonald.


This island is named after a plant that never existed on that island, used to make pencils at one time. 


One of its more obscure claims to fame is that it hasn't allowed major chains to develop on it. 


It's north of Treasure Island, on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## qmax

Cedar Key.

Yikes!


----------



## phinz

Yes. It is Cedar Key.

Jimmy Buffett's Incommunicado:

Travis McGee's still on Cedar Key
That's what John MacDonald said.

Give us something hard and obscure qmax.


----------



## qmax

You had to practically give that one away.

Try this one:


----------



## phinz

It appears to be some form of steam dynamo. If that's what it is, I currently have no idea where it's located.


----------



## RobsanX

It looks like a giant air compressor that I once saw down in the depths of a silver mine in Utah...


----------



## qmax

It is steam, but not a dynamo (dynamo being electrical).

It's not in a mine.

You would recognize it's use.


----------



## phinz

It's the steam engine used to open the Tower Bridge.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's the steam engine used to open the Tower Bridge.




So...how do you do it?



Technically, it's done with electro-hydraulics these days, but the steam machinery is still there and on display.


----------



## phinz

I did a search for steam engine. I recognized it as steam equipment because of a particular affinity for Steampunk and its accoutrements. I thought it might be a dynamo because of the tanks in the distance, but those may just be pressure tanks. A search for steam engine in Google images showed the same picture from Wikipedia on the second line of images. 

What's this place? Hint: You don't need to go far.


----------



## qmax

I personally don't have to go far???


----------



## miniman

Is it Boeing's factory site?


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> Is it Boeing's factory site?



No, looks like a race or test track.


----------



## phinz

No, you don't have to go far from my last one. And it is not Boeing's factory site. I will say that it's close to another test site, though.


----------



## qmax

Moroso Motorsports Park aka Palm Beach Raceway


----------



## phinz

yuppers. You are up.


----------



## qmax

This one is my wife's suggestion, she want's to see how long before someone nails it:


----------



## SierraCook

It is piece of artwork consisting of 15 galloping horses near Vantage, WA.


----------



## qmax

SierraCook said:


> It is piece of artwork consisting of 15 galloping horses near Vantage, WA.



Wild Horse Memorial.  That was quick.

Take your shot.


----------



## SierraCook




----------



## RobsanX

Australian aboriginal rock art...


----------



## Barbara L

Walls of rock shelters in the Aborigine territory of Arnhem Land...Djulirri.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara, 

Your turn.  


SC


----------



## RobsanX

pfft... Photo by Rick Stevens...


----------



## Barbara L

Those were neat pictures!

Okay, specifically, what is this?

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

a compact mirror?


----------



## RobsanX

A compact mirror.


----------



## RobsanX

doh!


----------



## Barbara L

It does look like one, doesn't it? Nope, not a compact mirror (even though a mirror is part of it).

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

Some kind of magnifier?  A lid ?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope!

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX

CD case.


----------



## Barbara L

Not a CD case.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> Not a CD case.
> 
> Barbara


 

A case of another kind?


----------



## Barbara L

Not a case of any kind.

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Compass?


----------



## Barbara L

Not a compass.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I probably won't be back on here until tonight, so happy guessing until then!  The only clue I will give you (for now anyway) is that many people have another type of this thing.

Barbara


----------



## Lefty7887

An emegency signaling device?


----------



## Barbara L

Not an emergency signaling device.  

All the guesses are good ones so far.  They are what I would have guessed!  So far, though, no one is very close.  Another hint--I would guess that it is about the same size as a compact mirror.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Ist one of those things to help reflect sun on your face to make a better tan?


----------



## Barbara L

Great idea miniman, but not yet.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara L said:


> Those were neat pictures!
> 
> Okay, specifically, what is this?
> 
> Barbara



Good job, Barbara.  This is a hard one!!

SC


----------



## pacanis

I can't find anything remotely close.
I was hoping it _wasn't_ the size of a compact case, cuz I thought I covered all bases looking for items that size....


----------



## qmax

pacanis said:


> I can't find anything remotely close.
> I was hoping it _wasn't_ the size of a compact case, cuz I thought I covered all bases looking for items that size....




I am stumped too.


----------



## Wart

A pocket mirror?


----------



## Barbara L

Saphellae said:


> a compact mirror?


 


Saphellae said:


> Some kind of magnifier? A lid ?


 


miniman said:


> Ist one of those things to help reflect sun on your face to make a better tan?


Think about all these things, then think of a practical purpose other than those already mentioned.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

A signal mirror from a survival kit


----------



## Barbara L

Not a signal mirror.

Big hint: I wouldn't use one but some of you might.

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Sure looks like a pocket mirror.







Sewing kit.

What is this items diameter?


----------



## miniman

Shaving mirror?


----------



## Barbara L

I don't know the diameter, but I think it is about the size of a compact mirror.  The mirror is important to this item, but none of the answers so far are correct.  Hint: It does something to something else.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> I don't know the diameter, but I think it is about the size of a compact mirror. The mirror is important to this item, but none of the answers so far are correct. Hint: *It does something to something else.*
> 
> Barbara


 
Well, that narrows it down.... 
 

Is it used like it's sitting? Mirror pointing upward and what appears to be partially open/closed?


----------



## RobsanX

Barbara L said:


> Not a signal mirror.
> 
> *Big hint: I wouldn't use one but some of you might.*
> 
> Barbara



Are you saying that this is something for men only?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

light magnifier.


----------



## lifesaver

would it be a pocket tv?


----------



## lifesaver

or, maybe! is it a snuff case?


----------



## pacanis

Mirror used for illegal purpose? 

C'mon Barb...... we need pointed in the right direction


----------



## qmax

I suggested that last night.  Post was deleted in about 2 minutes.


----------



## pacanis

qmax said:


> I suggested that last night. Post was deleted in about 2 minutes.


 
oops 
Just trying to fill time until Barb throws us a bone. I better edit that then


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Well, that narrows it down....
> 
> 
> Is it used like it's sitting? Mirror pointing upward and what appears to be partially open/closed?


It is used as it is, with the hinged side pointing toward you.



RobsanX said:


> Are you saying that this is something for men only?


No, many women could used this too.



pacanis said:


> C'mon Barb...... we need pointed in the right direction


I have tried!  

Okay, you can laugh when I say it does something to something else, but not everything does something to something else!  

I have indicated that you should pay attention to the clues about the mirror, magnification, etc.  Notice the hole near the top.  And think about naughty boys and ants.

Barbara
P.S. I am in the process of switching things over to another computer, so I will appear to be here but will be in and out.


----------



## pacanis

parabolic dish mirror?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope. 

What do naughty little boys like to do to ants?  What practical application can you think of?

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Or solar firestarter????


----------



## RobsanX

A solar heater.


----------



## pacanis

And stop calling me a naughty boy ;^)


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Dick Tracey Decoder........


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Or solar firestarter????


Extremely close.



pacanis said:


> And stop calling me a naughty boy ;^)


Hey, I've met you.  You can't fool me!

Okay, last clue (remember I wanted the specific answer, not just extremely close):  What is the stupidest solor powered item you could possibly think of?  

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX

solar candle lighter.


----------



## RobsanX

solar cigarette lighter.

http://www.sabalex.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=26&products_id=327&osCsid=jg94fllqlj59tndffgdt0uoqg4


----------



## Andy M.

Solar ant drisper.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fire Starter.......


----------



## africhef

solar powered hand warmer


----------



## Wart

Barbara L said:


> What is the stupidest solor powered item you could possibly think of?




A solar powered flash light.





RobsanX said:


> solar cigarette lighter.
> 
> http://www.sabalex.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=26&products_id=327&osCsid=jg94fllqlj59tndffgdt0uoqg4



From the link:







If thats not a picture of it I don't know what would be.


----------



## RobsanX

Barbara said she might be away for a bit, so I'm going to post the next one...


----------



## miniman

A ruined castle?


----------



## RobsanX

Yep, what city is it in?


----------



## Barbara L

RobsanX said:


> solar cigarette lighter.
> 
> 5 Solar lighter


Yep, that's it!  I guess you can only smoke on sunny days!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

RobsanX said:


> Barbara said she might be away for a bit, so I'm going to post the next one...


LOL  I didn't notice you had already gone, but I'm glad you did.  Moving all this stuff to the other computer is taking forever!

Barbara


----------



## Wart

I found the castle but the picture taker didn't caption it .....


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wart what is the link?


----------



## Wart

GhettoRacingKid said:


> wart what is the link?




Click the Pic,


----------



## pacanis

solar cigarette lighter.

Wow, I went through 40 some pages looking for sun powered cigarette lighter and didn't find that particular one. Good job.


----------



## buckytom

is the castle in spain?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Madrid ?


----------



## RobsanX

Not in Spain.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dublin ?


----------



## RobsanX

Not Dublin either...


----------



## cara

somewhere in Great Britain?


----------



## RobsanX

Here's your first hint. It is in mainland Europe.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Port Grimaud Castle


----------



## RobsanX

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Port Grimaud Castle





> Four miles south-west of Saint Tropez travelers will find the relatively new town of Port Grimaud. This small town was the brainchild of architect Francois Spoerry who in the 1960's developed the Gisele River marshland into a boat owners paradise.
> The original village of Grimaud in Provence, France is a few kilometers farther inland situated on a hill. The land on which the village and castle ruins stand have a historical connection to the Grimaldi family.
> In the tenth century Gibelin de Grimaldi helped defeat the Saracens. William the Good rewarded him with the land and presumably Grimaldi built the castle. The ruins of this castle of feudal times is now partially restored.



Nope...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im going to get this, I got a great one if i win

Do I at least have the right country?

provence vaison la romaine


----------



## RobsanX

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Im going to get this, I got a great one if i win
> 
> Do I at least have the right country?
> 
> provence vaison la romaine





> Jewel of Roman Provence as its name indicates, Vaison la Romaine is a          must to visit in the Haut Vaucluse. The city, higtily interesting from          an archeological point of view, is surrounded by the river Ouveze.  On the right bank are two different quarters:            the site of the ancient Roman colony and the modern town. Archeological            digs have revealed immense, luxurious, and elaborate Gallo Roman homes.
> There were floors in mosaics, marble, marquetry,            and statues, ponds, atriums, and private thermal baths, all showing            life in Roman times.



No, not in France...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

england?

Goodrich Castle in Herefordshire


----------



## RobsanX

Nope, remember I said *mainland* Europe... That's a big hint because it eliminates all of Great Britain and Ireland...

Here's another picture, and I guess it's actually a fortress or citadel, as opposed to a castle...


----------



## pacanis

Oh shoot. _That_ picture I ran across as I was searching forts. Not so upclose though.

Hey RobsanX, what are those quotes in your posts? Are those clues? I can't see who you might be quoting..


----------



## RobsanX

Not clues, I was just describing the incorrect guesses...


----------



## RobsanX

This could very well give it away. The city is home to a world famous gymnastics school...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Coltesti Fortress


----------



## cara

pacanis said:


> Oh shoot. _That_ picture I ran across as I was searching forts. Not so upclose though.




that's exactly the same I thought... but wich one??


----------



## RobsanX

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Coltesti Fortress



You're burning hot, but not quite...


----------



## Wart

Deva Citadel


----------



## RobsanX

Wart said:


> Deva Citadel



Bingo! I've actually been to Deva on business, which is why I remembered it...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok my other thought was 

Poienari Castle

edited:


Man..... so close

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deva_(Transylvanie)


----------



## Wart

I saw your second picture more than once ( I was looking in Transylvania and Vlad.  ), didn't seem to be anything there to pursue.


What:


----------



## cara

a wall......


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

It looks like some type of lightnin data collecter


----------



## Wart

I'm sorry, I'm going to change it because it's too obscure. This is something related in function:


----------



## RobsanX

Can I guess the first picture?

*An acoustic locator dish in Kent, England: built 1928.  This 30-foot high dish is located at Greatstone, Kent. The small concrete hut in front housed the operators. The vertical mast in the centre carried the acoustic pickup tubes. 
A static dish can be much larger than a fully steerable horn, giving more acoustic gain and the possibility of detecting aircraft at greater ranges. The pickup tube could be moved sideways to "steer" the direction of maximum sensitivity by a limited amount. 
*


----------



## RobsanX

Or the next one?

*Acoustic locators in Japan: 1930s.  This remarkable picture may have been reproduced before, but I make no apology for showing it here. The impressive array of Japanese war-tubas belong to at least two acoustic locators mounted on 4-wheel carriages. It is a little difficult to work exactly what is connected to what, not least because the background appears to have been erased by some unsubtle retouching, but I think that the format is the same as the British model; there are two horns in a horizontal plane, and on one side of the mounting there are two more in a vertical plane. 
To the right, one of the figures is the Japanese emperor Horohito. Behind him are the AA guns intended to be used in conjunction with the locators. The only Japanese gun that I have found documented as being used with a sound locator is the Type 88 dual-purpose AA/coast-defence 75mm; there is not enough visible detail to verify that these are the guns shown in the picture, but they look about the right size. 
*


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wart did you have some shpere pic up there before?  thats what i had seen.  and it looked like it had a lightning rod.

im going to go with 

air raid sirens


----------



## Wart

GhettoRacingKid said:


> It looks like some type of lightnin data collecter




In a way it is a collector.

Remember, the two pictures are related.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

geez robsanX 

and the rest of you.  how do you all knwo so much stuff.


----------



## Wart

RobsanX said:


> Or the next one?
> 
> *Acoustic locators in Japan: 1930s*


*

Your turn.*


----------



## RobsanX

I'm like that guy in the commercials...

CANDY BARS!
Candy is sweet...
Sweet, sweet like honey...
Honey comes from bees...
Bees buzz...
Buzz, buzz is a sound...
Sound, sound... ACOUSTIC LOCATORS!


----------



## RobsanX

OK, give me a minute...


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ok my other thought was
> 
> Poienari Castle
> 
> edited:
> 
> 
> Man..... so close
> 
> Deva (Transylvanie) - Wikipédia


 
When Robs said you were burning hot with Coltesti, I switched from Hungary to Romania, then finally gave up to get the ribs on


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ribs or Guess that pic thread?  hmmm

yeah Ribs win hands down


----------



## Wart

GhettoRacingKid said:


> wart did you have some shpere pic up there before?  thats what i had seen.  and it looked like it had a lightning rod.




Sorry, 4 hours sleep, all coffeed out .... suffering bad judgement in posting.

All three pics are acoustic gathering devices, what you saw was an acoustic ear used to listen for aircraft during WWII, the second is an acoustic wall used to listen for ships and Zeppelins during World War 1.

I got to thinking the wall was a bit unfair, and the ear way too easy.




> air raid sirens



Close!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Wart said:


> Sorry, 4 hours sleep, all coffeed out .... suffering bad judgement in posting.
> 
> All three pics are acoustic gathering devices, what you saw was an acoustic ear used to listen for aircraft during WWII, the second is an acoustic wall used to listen for ships and Zeppelins during World War 1.
> 
> I got to thinking the wall was a bit unfair, and the ear way too easy.


 

havent seen those in COD5 yet, lol


----------



## Wart

RobsanX said:


> I'm like that guy in the commercials...
> 
> CANDY BARS!
> Candy is sweet...
> Sweet, sweet like honey...
> Honey comes from bees...
> Bees buzz...
> Buzz, buzz is a sound...
> Sound, sound... ACOUSTIC LOCATORS!




Reminds me of the episode of South Park with SETI and Cartman with a dish in an uncomfortable place.

THe SETI Operator ... I won't even try writing his train of thought. Don't want banned.


----------



## RobsanX

This thing has a very specific purpose, and only one company makes it... There is a product that does the same thing, but look nothing like this...


----------



## Wart

Cam Locks

Oops, never mind, I thought there was a star drive ...


----------



## RobsanX

Nope.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

how common is it?


----------



## RobsanX

It is somewhat common in Scandinavia, but not so much anywhere else... I doubt you could find one in a store in the U.S.


----------



## pacanis

RobsanX said:


> It is somewhat common in Scandinavia, but not so much anywhere else... I doubt you could find one in a store in the U.S.


 
Of either type, that does the same thing?


----------



## RobsanX

pacanis said:


> Of either type, that does the same thing?



Neither type is common outside of Scandinavian countries...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

i guess im out of this one


----------



## pacanis

It punches the holes for the laces in clogs.....


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is it some type of replacable spike for snow or ice?


----------



## RobsanX

It's uniquely Scandinavian, but it has nothing to do with snow, ice, or clogs...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok we need some kidna hint.


----------



## RobsanX

Another picture.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

got it

*Icetool 03 ml snus portion tool - Stainless steel*


http://www.icetool.com/products.html

Icetool is metallic, design portion tool for loose snus. It helps users to form and place a perfect pris of snus under your lip! Icetool is Scandinavian way to use loose snus - Swedish smokeless tobacco.


----------



## RobsanX

Nice job! How did you get it?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

googled

scandinavian tool

ive been looking since oyu posted.  no idea what it did.

the 2 holes made me thing it was going to be fastened to something.

Ok im going to post mine.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Name the City.


----------



## RobsanX

Detroit


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

nope. not Detriot.

Im going with the theme of its not in the US


----------



## pacanis

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ok we need some kidna hint.


 
Yeah. By Scandinavian.... Do you mean in the _Nordic_ sense of the word? 


I'll throw out a WAG. It it some kind of new age mouthpiece for the Alphorn?


----------



## pacanis

oops, behind a page somehow
sorry


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Im busting out of work in a few minutes.  Ill be in at 7 am EST to check on the progress.


----------



## phinz

Chernobyl.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

phinz said:


> Chernobyl.


 
Bam you got it.  Also looking for Prypiat but close enough.

Public swimming pool "Azure" in the center of Prypiat.

The second clue would have been the ferris wheel.

Phinz your up.


----------



## phinz

I recognized it from COD4, of course. lol

I'll come up with something today and get back with you.


----------



## phinz

This one's probably far too easy. What is this and where is it?


----------



## Wart

Milwaukee At Museum


----------



## phinz

Wart said:


> Milwaukee At Museum



What's an At museum?


----------



## Wart

I've had trouble with my "R's" since I can remember. 

Milwaukee Art Museum


----------



## Wart

?


----------



## pacanis

Kanchanaburi War Cemetery


----------



## Wart

pacanis said:


> Kanchanaburi War Cemetery



It's other name tells lets us know where it fits into history.

Your turn.


----------



## pacanis

Don-Rak?

Anyway, You came back just as I was heading out (the Jeep's already warming up), so I'll put something up in a few.


----------



## lifesaver

that is an interesting looking museum


----------



## Wart

pacanis said:


> Don-Rak?



River Kwai Cemetery


----------



## phinz

lifesaver said:


> that is an interesting looking museum


 
It's even cooler from the side and from the water.


----------



## pacanis

And now for something completely different.

What is this?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> River Kwai Cemetery




I knew that.


----------



## pacanis

qmax said:


> I knew that.


 
None of the sites I was on referred to it as that, but of course I can see why it is also known by that name.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

clown nose


----------



## Jeekinz

Unassembled Easy Button


----------



## qmax

Panic button?


----------



## africhef

gob stopper gum


----------



## pacanis

Now who would guess that so quick unless..... 

You're up, Ghetto!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wow.  ahah the hole on the bottom gave it away.

ok give me a few minutes.  I got to think....


----------



## cara

the worst thing of this game... you have to find something....


----------



## Jeekinz

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ok give me a few minutes. I got to think....


 
Uh oh.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Name It:


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

cara said:


> the worst thing of this game... you have to find something....


 
it is.  I got to start having something ready to go incase i get another one right.  problem is that i dont feel as well diversed as other on here are.



Jeekinz said:


> Uh oh.


 
the brain is working and is working a bit too hard.


----------



## qmax

Bren Mark I

Could be the Mk 2.  Anyway, British light machine gun.


----------



## Jeekinz

........why I came back into this thread? 




.....I have no idea.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

bam Qmax.  Your up.

Jeekz.  its loads of fun.


----------



## Jeekinz

...loads of something else maybe.  lmao


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Bren Mark I
> 
> Could be the Mk 2.  Anyway, British light machine gun.




THe Mark I had a straight mag, so I believe its a Mark II.

Not a III or IV, barrels too long.


----------



## qmax

???????


----------



## Wart

Jeekinz said:


> ........why I came back into this thread?
> .....I have no idea.




It's a great way to kill a day ... after day .... after day ....


----------



## Wart

Seti ?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

is that a terain map of some kind?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Seti ?



This is a place, not a project.


----------



## Wart

Arecibo Observatory


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Arecibo Observatory



Swing away.


----------



## Wart

What, where, or known for:


----------



## qmax

Norsk heavy water plant.


----------



## Wart

Back to you!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

was that a atom bomb testign site? liek one of those fake towns?

ok i guess not.

you too are too good


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> was that a atom bomb testign site?  liek one of those fake towns?




Was a plant in Norway that produced heavy water (an isotope), was used by the Nazi's in some early experimentation towards a bomb.


----------



## Wart

GhettoRacingKid said:


> you too are too good



I think he's hacked my machine.


----------



## qmax

Next one.  We've got a good pace going.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hrydrollic press


----------



## qmax

Nope.   I think this one will take more time.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I know ive seen it before.

do you have another view?


----------



## Wart

I take it back ...


----------



## qmax

Here's one that shows the scale,


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok according to the guy in the pic im going with mid to late 70s possible early 80s.

its some kind of measuring device.


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ok according to the guy in the pic im going with mid to late 70s possible early 80s.
> 
> its some kind of measuring device.



It is some kind of measuring device.   But it dates to earlier than the 70's


----------



## qmax

*googles furiously*


----------



## Wart

Is the second picture reversed?


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Is the second picture reversed?



Looks like it, doesn't it?  It's the very same device, though.


----------



## cara

is it for distances?


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> is it for distances?




Like point A to point B on a track or a map?  No.


----------



## Wart

1955 Cesium Atomic Clock at the National Physical Laboratory, UK.


----------



## Barbara L

Why is it that whenever I get on here lately, someone has just given the right answer and there is nothing for me to do?!  LOL  Well, I have my new computer set up, so maybe I will have a little more time to check the next one out!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> 1955 Cesium Atomic Clock at the National Physical Laboratory, UK.



I'd love to know the process you used to find this.


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Why is it that whenever I get on here lately, someone has just given the right answer and there is nothing for me to do?!  LOL  Well, I have my new computer set up, so maybe I will have a little more time to check the next one out!
> 
> Barbara




You got yourself a new 'puter?  Congrats.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks.    It is actually James's "old" computer (bought in March, or around there).  James got a quad-core in May and is finally getting it set up.  We will give my old one (bought in 2005) to the neighbor boys.  I am definitely enjoying my new one!

Barbara


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> I'd love to know the process you used to find this.



A Mental process ... or mayhaps I'm mental ... 

All it took was _really_ looking at it.

I'll get something up soon. (Wife came home and commandeered the box before I could get one up)


----------



## Wart

A piece of equipment:


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

im going with a steam generator


----------



## qmax

Autoclave?


----------



## RobsanX

Heat exchanger


----------



## Wart

Neither.

GhettoRacingKid ...


----------



## Wart

RobsanX said:


> Heat exchanger




Heat is exchanged but thats not its primary function.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Wart said:


> Neither.
> 
> GhettoRacingKid ...


 

huh?  wahts the ... for?

give me time maybe ill figure it out.

google here i come.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

steam water heater.  

Im thinking its either on a submarine or a warship


----------



## Wart

Not a water heater.

One of these could well be found on a warship or sub.


----------



## Lefty7887

lube oil filter


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

maybe a bildge pump


----------



## miniman

condenser??


----------



## Katie H

Looks like a submarine on life support.  Sorry, Buck made me do it!


----------



## Nicahawk

how about a steam expansion trap system to keep constant pressuire in a closed system.....


----------



## Wart

Not an expansion trap, and not a condenser.

And not all of these things look the same.


----------



## Wart

GhettoRacingKid said:


> maybe a bildge pump




You were closer before .


----------



## qmax

steam separator?


----------



## Wart

It could be considered a separator, but not of steam.


----------



## miniman

Anything to do with processing milk?


----------



## Wart

miniman said:


> Anything to do with processing milk?



It could have something to do with milk processing, but in a _very_ round about way.

Notice I haven't been discouraging steam.
....
Even though this piece of equipments function does not involve steam.


----------



## Maidrite

_Steam Powered ballast tank_


----------



## pacanis

It looks like a boiler.


----------



## Wart

Heres a picture of another one of these pieces of equipment installed.


----------



## Wart

pacanis said:


> It looks like a boiler.



It's not, but their friends.


----------



## RobsanX

Deaerator.


----------



## Wart

RobsanX said:


> Deaerator.




Yep.

A *deaerator* is a device that is widely used for the removal of air and other dissolved gases from the feedwater to steam generating boilers. In particular, dissolved oxygen in boiler feedwaters will cause serious corrosion damage in steam systems ....


Your turn.


----------



## RobsanX

Wart said:


> Yep.
> 
> A *deaerator* is a device that is widely used for the removal of air and other dissolved gases from the feedwater to steam generating boilers. In particular, dissolved oxygen in boiler feedwaters will cause serious corrosion damage in steam systems ....
> 
> 
> Your turn.



LOL! You wouldn't believe how I found it! I was in a "debate" in another forum, and I stumbled upon a diagram in Wikipedia... 

I'll need a couple hours to come up with something since I was not actively looking for the answer to this one...


----------



## RobsanX

OK, I got something quick... What is this tool used for?


----------



## Lefty7887

popping dents out of a car


----------



## RobsanX

Lefty7887 said:


> popping dents out of a car



Nope, but you're warm...


----------



## Lefty7887

sheet metal forming?


----------



## RobsanX

Getting colder...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wheel alignment


----------



## RobsanX

Not for wheel alignment...


----------



## Wart

It's a Woods Powr-Grip vacuum cup (TL3AMB ?), don't know what the accessory attached to it is used for.


----------



## RobsanX

It is an automotive repair tool...


----------



## pacanis

Is it one of those glass doctors or whatever they're called... to fix windshields?


----------



## pacanis

Like this?
The Glass Mechanix *Power-Grip™* mounting bracket and the *Power-Vac™* injectors


----------



## RobsanX

Close enough! The one I showed is a Delta...

Windshield Repair Kits and World's Largest Auto Glass Repair Forum by Delta Kits


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. There are certainly a lot of them out there. The one I posted was the closest I could find....... quickly 

What's this, specifically?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

ok 4 days and not 1 guess.

Im goign with some type of RPM guage/reader  but i know im way off


----------



## Barbara L

I've been so busy that I haven't tried to figure it out yet.  It looks like it measures something, or possibly calibrates something.  Beyond that, I'm lost.

Barbara


----------



## cara

I would go for calibrating... because of the arrows..


----------



## bullseye

Is it a dwell meter?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wow this has been slow


----------



## phinz

Yeah. I got passed over after about 24 hours or so because somebody arbitrarily thought a tangent would be too hard and it would be a thread killer. This one's been going on for 10 days without even a clue and somebody hasn't posted something random up just to ignore Pacanis's post.


----------



## Barbara L

Since pacanis has not posted since 12-19-08, I hope no one minds if we just move on.  Phinz, would you please post a picture?  When Fred comes back he can repost his when he gets one correct.  I'm sure he won't mind if we move on, as he is evidently very busy right now.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Who is this a statue of and where is it located?


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks phinz!  I don't know what it is yet, or where, but I am off to search (at least sporadically as I do other things around the house!).

It appears to be somewhere in eastern Europe.  ?

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ok the girls with the pink backpack has a nice little.....

ill be back...


----------



## phinz

You heard songs about this guy the past few weeks.


----------



## miniman

Statue of King or Saint Wencselas in Czech Republic. It is front of the national museum in Prague


----------



## phinz

Bingo, Sir Miniman of Basingstoke. You're up.


----------



## Barbara L

Good job miniman!  I have been in too much pain lately to put any real effort into searching.  Give us a good one, and I will try!

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

way to go.


----------



## miniman

Sorry for the delay. We have spent today packing and travelling back home to a freezing cold house.


----------



## miniman

OK here we go. I am just looking for the name of the person immortalised in this statue.


----------



## Barbara L

Interesting!  I have to get ready to go to the doctor, but if someone hasn't gotten it by the time we get home, I will be right on it!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Just a WAG, but is it St. Nicholas?


----------



## miniman

Actually, you are correct - it was who I originally thought the last picture clue was directing us to.


----------



## Barbara L

Okay phinz, give us a good one!  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Sorry I took so long. We were prepping for, and throwing our, big annual New Year's Bash at Trader Scott's Tiki Bar and Lounge.

What is this?


----------



## cara

phinz said:


> Who is this a statue of and where is it located?



*mist*
that was really easy... spent a few hours there the last years.. but I'm too late


----------



## Barbara L

I'm getting nowhere fast with the new one!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Here's another angle...


----------



## cara

is it in the US?


----------



## acess

*its in amsterdam....*

Amsterdams central station


----------



## cara

access,

you are a bit late ;o))
we went on a bit since amsterdam....


----------



## miniman

it must be a momument to mille foie


----------



## phinz

It is not in the United States.


----------



## Barbara L

I am having a terrible time with this one!  I have been sick for a few weeks and my brain just isn't in it.  Still working on it though.

Is it anywhere in North America?

Barbara


----------



## Wart

I'm guessing it's someplace in 'Asia'.


----------



## phinz

Yes, it is someplace in 'Asia'. It's a memorial. Some other angles you can see the flag of this country flying out front.


----------



## qmax

Bangladesh National Memorial.  Very beautiful design.


----------



## phinz

Correct, qmax. Beautiful design.


----------



## Barbara L

Good job qmax!  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Thought I would post another one that I took.  What is the place up on the hill?


----------



## miniman

I'm going for something Eastern European.


----------



## Katie H

Somewhere in Puerto Rico?

On second thought, nix on that.  Trees are wrong.


----------



## chefnaterock

Judging by the red roofs and hills, Northern Italy?  House of Este?


----------



## quicksilver

Somewhere in Turkey? Poland?
I swear, when you enlarge photo, it looks like there's a telephone pole in the middle of that winding street too. LOL!


----------



## qmax

miniman said:


> I'm going for something Eastern European.



Actually, no.


----------



## qmax

quicksilver said:


> Somewhere in Turkey? Poland?
> I swear, when you enlarge photo, it looks like there's a telephone pole in the middle of that winding street too. LOL!



That would be yes.


----------



## phinz

Ankara Castle, Ankara, Turkey?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Ankara Castle, Ankara, Turkey?



You are really good at this.  Take it away.


----------



## Barbara L

I was working my way through Turkey, but you beat me to it!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

The citadel dates to the Galatians, was occupied by Alexander, the Romans, even the Mongols.

One of the most memorable meals I ever had was at a restaurant (converted section) in this castle.  Was with a bunch of very senior Turkish politicos.  Wonderful warm evening, really good traditional Turkish special occasion dish (braised lamb over eggplant puree), great view of Ankara spread out below us.  Lots of raki and Cuban cigars.

Just for grins, this is the spice market right at the foot of the castle:


----------



## phinz

What is this place?


----------



## cara

phinz said:


> What is this place?



a place I want to be now!!!
but where? I have no idea... Asia?


----------



## qmax

Chittorgarh Fort, Rajasthan, India


----------



## phinz

Correct. A beautiful place that I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Correct. A beautiful place that I'd love to visit one day.



Looks very intriguing.

Here's another one I took:


----------



## phinz

It's obviously Buddhist, judging by the flags. I'm going to say Daikoku-ji Temple, but I could very well be wrong. Beautiful, nevertheless.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's obviously Buddhist, judging by the flags. I'm going to say Daikoku-ji Temple, but I could very well be wrong. Beautiful, nevertheless.



It is Buddhist.  You know what, now, where?

Of note, a pic of this building was in a recent Bon Appetite.

It's not in Japan.


----------



## phinz

It's Singapore. Buddha Tooth Relic Temple. FWIW, I found nothing with the Bon Appetit clue.


----------



## qmax

It is.  Very much the Singaporean architectural style.

LOTS of really good food hawker stalls around it.

There was an article on Singapore a 4 or 5 issues back.

Carry on.


----------



## Barbara L

What a beautiful building!  I've been away from the computer all day, so I have missed a lot here!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

What is this? It is known by a couple of names, has a famous name (or names, if you really want to get technical) attached to it.


----------



## Wart




----------



## Barbara L

I'm guessing it is either in California or Australia.  I know that's a stretch, but I have to start narrowing it down somewhere! Beyond that wild guess, I have no idea! Is it some sort of hotel?

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It's quite famous, and it is in California. The designer(s) of this building are also the designers that an entire period of American design is named after.

That should pretty much give it away.


----------



## qmax

Is this a house?


----------



## phinz

It has been a house. It's unclear to me whether it is a house now, though it would appear that one of the designer's daughter from first marriage currently either resides there or is the owner. It has more significance than just as a house, though. It is part of what was a greater mid-century modern plan. It is one of the more famous of the houses in that plan. It might be argued it is the *most* famous of them. There is even a foundation dedicated to this house, with members donating as much as $50,000+ to its upkeep.


----------



## qmax

Mid-century modern, Joseph Eichler?  Can't find the house, though.


----------



## phinz

Eichler developed, not designed (though he had great team of designers who made some amazing homes), but this one is not affiliated with Eichler. 

These designers were not as well known for architecture as they were for ephemera.

There were about 40 homes involved in this project, but this particular house was designed by a particular famous team. Even if you don't recognize the name, which is used to describe the era, you'll recognize their product(s).

Here's one of their more famous items, still commanding over $1k for decent models, and more than twice that for mint ones. Bonus if you can tell me what building this item was designed for, as well as the building shown in the original post.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Eichler developed, not designed (though he had great team of designers who made some amazing homes), but this one is not affiliated with Eichler.
> 
> These designers were not as well known for architecture as they were for ephemera.
> 
> There were about 40 homes involved in this project, but this particular house was designed by a particular famous team. Even if you don't recognize the name, which is used to describe the era, you'll recognize their product(s).
> 
> Here's one of their more famous items, still commanding over $1k for decent models, and more than twice that for mint ones. Bonus if you can tell me what building this item was designed for, as well as the building shown in the original post.



Ok, sorry for being so obtuse.

Charles and Ray  Eames

Eames House, Pacific Palisades.

Wiki claims the first display of the chair and ottoman were for Arlene Francis' "home" on an NBC set.  There is a set on display in the NY Museum of Modern Art.

Sheesh........


----------



## phinz

It also is known as Case Study House #8, part of the Case Study home series. There are several that are more famous visually. #22, the Stahl House, is probably one of the more famous. 

Charles and Ray Eames were known for their furniture, primarily. Their work caused many to coin the name "Eames Era" for Mid-Century Modern architecture and ephemera.


----------



## qmax

Change up.

What are you looking at: (shouldn't be too hard)


----------



## qmax

Where's Wart?  I figured he would get this.


----------



## Barbara L

I figured he would too.  I sure don't know.  It looks like some kind of telescopes or something.  I assume the 4 enclosed things have some relationship to the satellite dish on top.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

It doesn't necessarily look permanent.  Is if functional or is it just some kind of display?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> It doesn't necessarily look permanent.  Is if functional or is it just some kind of display?
> 
> Barbara



Perceptive.   This particular item is a mockup of the functional version.


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I figured he would too.  I sure don't know.  It looks like some kind of telescopes or something.  I assume the 4 enclosed things have some relationship to the satellite dish on top.
> 
> Barbara




Not telescopes, but there is a relationship to the dish.


----------



## Barbara L

Satellites?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Satellites?
> 
> Barbara




What you are looking at are not satellites.  They orbit, but not as a stand-alone.  The 4 items in the pic are a package.


----------



## cara

some kind of lunar/Mars module?


----------



## Barbara L

Cameras that take pictures in space?  Of Earth?  Mars?  Little Green Men?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Not a lander or probe. Not a camera.

This is a component of something much larger. (What?).  It performs a very specific function.


----------



## quicksilver

Some time of fan assembly?  Motor?


----------



## qmax

quicksilver said:


> Some time of fan assembly?  Motor?



There are motors and fans in this device, but that is not the primary function.


----------



## quicksilver

It's a housing for something, but can't figure it out


----------



## qmax

quicksilver said:


> It's a housing for something, but can't figure it out



The 4 "objects" perform the primary function.


----------



## qmax

BTW - if I said what the 4 objects were, you would probably say "oh, yeah".   Then you could probably guess what they are used on.


----------



## cara

are they some "jet engines"? To stear the whole thing?


----------



## RobsanX

Are they gyros?


----------



## qmax

RobsanX said:


> Are they gyros?




They are gyros.  But for what....?


----------



## cara

what is gyros? Except for a greek meal???


----------



## Katie H

cara said:


> what is gyros? Except for a greek meal???



Cara, gyro is short for gyroscope.  Look here for Wikipedia's explanation.


----------



## RobsanX

The International Space Station?


----------



## qmax

RobsanX said:


> The International Space Station?



Ding..ding..ding....

Take it away.


----------



## RobsanX

Yay!


----------



## RobsanX

What are these?


----------



## quicksilver

sort of look like leeche or demented avocado pits


----------



## RobsanX

Not leeche or avocado pits...


----------



## cara

some sort of nutmeg?


----------



## RobsanX

Not nutmeg.


----------



## Wart

qmax said:


> Where's Wart?  I figured he would get this.



Sick as a dog. Events from Thursday night to Saturday morning are jumbled, darn, my remaining hair follicles still hurt.

I have to say that during my 'still sane' hours of Thursday the picture didn't "add up".


----------



## Wart

Jumping beans?


----------



## RobsanX

Not jumping beans.


----------



## Wart

RobsanX said:


> Not jumping beans.




I realized that shortly after posting.

I already have too many 'never mind(s)" in this game.


----------



## Barbara L

They kind of look like buckeyes, but the ones I have seen are usually darker.

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX

Nope, not buckeyes.

They are common in SE Asia, but you don't eat them... Except for that little bit you might swallow...


----------



## quicksilver

Water chestnuts?


----------



## quicksilver

Soap nuts used for toothpaste


----------



## RobsanX

Nope.


----------



## Andy M.

Beetle nuts


----------



## RobsanX

Andy M. said:


> Beetle nuts



Actually Betel Nuts, but close enough...

Usually a few slices of the nut are wrapped in a Betel leaf along with lime and may include clove, cardamom, catechu (kattha), etc. for extra flavouring. Betel leaf has a fresh, peppery taste, but it can be bitter depending on the variety.
 Areca nuts are chewed with betel leaf for their effects as a mild stimulant, causing a mild hot sensation in the body and slightly heightened alertness, although the effects vary from person to person. The effect of chewing betel nut is relatively mild and could be compared to drinking a cup of coffee.


----------



## Andy M.

OK.  I'll go scout up a photo.  BRB


----------



## Andy M.

What???


----------



## Barbara L

If it is what I am thinking, my daughter has one.  You hold onto it to see how long you can take an electric shock.  Something like that.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> If it is what I am thinking, my daughter has one.  You hold onto it to see how long you can take an electric shock.  Something like that.
> 
> Barbara



Very good, Barbara.  Lightning Extreme Shock.

Not exactly sure why this is considered fun.


----------



## Barbara L

I didn't think it was too fun!  I dropped it like the proverbial hot potato!

What is this?  I am looking not just for function but for something very specific.  

Barbara


----------



## Wart

Looks like a burner (wood, coal)


But I'm going to go with a Steam Radiator Cover, with an extension on the back.


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  

Barbara


----------



## cara

what size is it?


----------



## phinz

It looks like some form of pellet stove or pellet furnace to me.


----------



## Wart

It's the 'Time Out Box' for naughty children?


----------



## Barbara L

I'll give it to phinz, since you can burn wood pellets in it, but the main thing I was going for was that it uses corn as a fuel. It can also use wheat, wood pellets, etc., but corn is the cheapest fuel that burns in it (I specifically looked for a corn-burning stove to use here). This particular model pushes into a fireplace or you can put legs on it and use it free-standing. 

Give us a good one phinz!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

What is this device?


----------



## phinz

No guesses at all? I can pretty much guarantee that most people have had exposure to, or seen, a device that serves the same purpose as this. People have been searching for a better way to do what this does for a long, long time. This one is pretty ingenious.


----------



## RobsanX

It looks like there is some heat involved because it has ventilation, but not too much heat because it is wooden...


----------



## phinz

There is ventilation, but not because of heat.

The lower metal part on the left is removable.


----------



## les

I would say an old toaster, Victorian era?


----------



## TATTRAT

smoker?


----------



## Barbara L

Does something drain or is sifted into the bottom part?

Barbara


----------



## cara

some kind of dryer?


----------



## n2cookin

I would think it is some sort of food dehydrator.


----------



## phinz

It is none of these things. Something does end up in the bottom part. If you're eating it, you might want to sign up for Survivor.


----------



## qmax

Some form of trap?


----------



## les

Show us the bit that's missing


----------



## les

A trap?


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> Some form of trap?


I'll bet you're right.  What he said about people trying to find a better way to do this, and his Survivor clue do seem to point to a mouse trap or rat trap.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

It is indeed a mouse trap.

FWIW, there was nothing missing unless you count the door on the right that you can't see anyway.


----------



## les

We don't get survivor over here, I've vaguely heard the name though.
A good game, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> Some form of trap?


Looks like you're up.  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Looks like you're up.
> 
> Barbara



Ahh..but you specified MOUSE trap.


----------



## Barbara L

I wouldn't have gotten it without you saying trap, but since I've set plenty up for others too, I'll take it!  I'll post a picture as soon as I find one.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

This one will be way, way too easy, but now and then we need an easy one, I guess!  What is this?

Barbara


----------



## Wart

A peel


----------



## Barbara L

I knew that was too easy to slip by at a cooking site!  My neighbor burned the design into it.  Here is the whole thing.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Methinks Wart has dropped off the face of the earth...


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Methinks Wart has dropped off the face of the earth...



You might be right.


----------



## Barbara L

Why don't one of you take this one, and Wart can catch up when he comes back?  I'm getting ready to go to bed, and I have a funeral to go to in the morning, so I won't be here until late tomorrow afternoon or evening.  But I'll be ready to guess when I get back.  

Barbara


----------



## phinz

This one should be pretty easy.

What city is this?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> This one should be pretty easy.
> 
> What city is this?



Key West, upside down.


----------



## phinz

It is Key West, and upside is a relative thing... From the POV of a satellite over Charleston it's right side up...


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It is Key West, and upside is a relative thing... From the POV of a satellite over Charleston it's right side up...



True, but from a conventional map POV.  I used to work for an Australian guy who had an upside down map of the world in his office (the labels were not), Australia on top.    Very different perspective.

OK, this:


----------



## qmax

So....?  Lot of history here.


----------



## RobsanX

qmax said:


> So....?  Lot of history here.



Cheyenne Mountain?


----------



## qmax

RobsanX said:


> Cheyenne Mountain?



No sir.  Cheyenne Mountain has a lot of trees in the area (Colorado Springs).


----------



## Barbara L

I'm looking, but I rarely get yours!  Is it in the United States?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I'm looking, but I rarely get yours!  Is it in the United States?
> 
> Barbara




Not US.  I am quite certain you know of this place.


----------



## Wart

Masada.

I'll find something to submit shortly.


----------



## qmax

Wart said:


> Masada.
> 
> I'll find something to submit shortly.




Good job.


----------



## Barbara L

No point in letting this thread die, so what, and where, is this?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Goblin Valley State Park, Utah


----------



## Barbara L

Sheesh!  I should have known I couldn't get anything past you!  Kind of a neat looking place!

You're up!

Barbara


----------



## qmax




----------



## Barbara L

I'm working on it but haven't gotten close yet.  Is it in Spain?  For some reason, Spain comes to mind.  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I'm working on it but haven't gotten close yet.  Is it in Spain?  For some reason, Spain comes to mind.
> 
> Barbara



Not Spain.  But Europe.  There is a link to Spain though.


----------



## qmax

OK, another clue.  This is a rather well  known gathering place.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

wimbolton  (sp?)
the tennis place


----------



## qmax

Nope, not in the UK.


----------



## The Z

It is the *Spanish Steps* in Roma.  I'll post a picture in a little while... maybe Monday morning. Yeah.  Monday morning sounds good.


----------



## Barbara L

After Spain, I was thinking Portugal or Rome, but I didn't get too far into my Rome search before you answered!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

The Z said:


> It is the *Spanish Steps* in Roma.  I'll post a picture in a little while... maybe Monday morning. Yeah.  Monday morning sounds good.


----------



## les

I recognised it, but was too late to answer :0(
The house on the right of the steps belonged to Keats, and the hotel right at top is where Tom Cruise got married, the little water fountain at the bottom is shaped as a boat, it's actually where the water level of Rome comes up to, oh and opposite the steps is Via Con Dotti where all the designer shops are, I could go on all day, I love it there!


----------



## The Z

What is this called and where can it be found?


----------



## qmax

This looks very familiar.  Is it in north Africa?


----------



## Barbara L

It is interesting and pretty.  It does look North African.  Off to look!

Barbara


----------



## les

Morroco?


----------



## The Z

It does have northern African influence but is not located there.


----------



## dave the baker

Puerto Rico???


----------



## The Z

dave the baker said:


> Puerto Rico???


nope


----------



## qmax

Torre del Oro in Seville.


----------



## Barbara L

I would have never figured that one out!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I would have never figured that one out!
> 
> Barbara



It clearly had a Moorish influence.  That's why I asked about north Africa.  If that was a no, then it probably was Spain or Portugal.


----------



## Barbara L

That makes sense.  I just would have taken a little longer to find it!  (Obviously, since I'm not the one who found it!  LOL).

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Here is something a little bit different:


----------



## emilyjoy1

it looks like something under water but i couldn't tell you what


----------



## qmax

This one is in  Lab.  Underwater is not it's environment.


----------



## les

laser?


----------



## qmax

It is emitting something, but it is not a laser.


----------



## YT2095

looks like a plasma flame to me.


----------



## les

light?


----------



## les

Is it a type of angle grinder?


----------



## qmax

YT2095 said:


> looks like a plasma flame to me.



That would be plasma.


----------



## les

is it anything to do with music? or sound? ;0)


----------



## qmax

Not a thing to do with sound or music.


----------



## Bachelor Chef

Wailing wall is Jerusalem?  I am not sure but I really like this game! lol.


----------



## qmax

Bachelor Chef said:


> Wailing wall is Jerusalem?  I am not sure but I really like this game! lol.




 That pic was 11,000 posts ago.

Here is a pic of a the plasma device when not operating.  There are variety of these things out there but they all have a common purpose.


----------



## les

the bit inside a plasma TV?
this is quite hard for a female you know ;0(
I don't have one in my handbag!


----------



## qmax

Not in your TV.  Ask yourself, where and why would you use a device the emits a stream of plasma.

Here is another one, to give you some sense of scale.


----------



## les

Has this got anything to do with Einstein-coefficients approach, it is shown that synchrotron radiation can be amplified when a monoenergetic electron stream is gyrating in a helical path in the static magnetic field of a cold magnetoactive plasma.


----------



## les

just a thought ;0)


----------



## qmax

les said:


> Has this got anything to do with Einstein-coefficients approach, it is shown that synchrotron radiation can be amplified when a monoenergetic electron stream is gyrating in a helical path in the static magnetic field of a cold magnetoactive plasma.




I couldn't say.


----------



## Barbara L

Tokamak?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> Tokamak?
> 
> Barbara




Nope.  Clue: it is space junk.  Russians liked it more than the US.


----------



## les

Is it anything to do with the Hubble? Blimey this is really hard lol


----------



## qmax

les said:


> Is it anything to do with the Hubble? Blimey this is really hard lol




The Hubble, as well as anything else in orbit would have equipment that would perform the function this does.  Don't know if Hubble uses this particular variety.


----------



## les

mmmmmmmmm I'm really stuck on this one, sorry not much good! :0(


----------



## qmax

I've just about spelled it out as to functionality.  What does every spacecraft need that emits/ejects something, in this case plasma?


----------



## les

well you may have spelled it out in your mind, but I can't guess it. Sorry mate I tried! I think there was not a lot of response to this so I give up.


----------



## Barbara L

Hopefully I will have time to get back on it this evening!  I'm in the same boat as you Les!  Maybe that's the problem--we're in a boat, but we need to be in a space ship!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

If everyone is stymied, I can put up something else.

This thing is an ion thruster.  It is used for station keeping and maneuvering on satellites and other spacecraft.  It is one of several thruster types.

I'll post another pic in a while.


----------



## Barbara L

Darn, I was just about to say that!    Just kidding of course, I wasn't anywhere near!

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Ion thruster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The pics are of the Hall-effect version.


----------



## qmax

Ok, try this one.  Something a little more down to Earth.  What is the odd building in front?


----------



## les

ok, this is much more down to Earth, in fact it looks like it just landed! lol  I have to check this out...back later ;0)


----------



## les

Is it a theatre?


----------



## les

I think it's the Esplanade in Singapore, which houses performing arts.


----------



## LPBeier

I just googled it and you are right!  Good job Les!  I know that QMax is supposed to confirm this but have you got a picture ready?


----------



## les

Where is this building?


----------



## qmax

Good job, Les.

Yours is the Dancing Building in Prague.


----------



## les

Yes , well done. I was amazed when we saw this!! Your turn ;0)


----------



## qmax

les said:


> Yes , well done. I was amazed when we saw this!! Your turn ;0)



What is this place?


----------



## bethzaring

Tiananmen Square?


----------



## les

It's some sort of memorial, I agree with bethzaring, could be Tiananmen Square.


----------



## qmax

bethzaring said:


> Tiananmen Square?



That it is.


----------



## Barbara L

Just a little reminder, for anyone fairly new to this game: When you post a picture, first save it to your pictures with a new name (I use "Whatzit" and others use similar things).  That way you won't be giving too big a clue!  Not that I don't need a big clue!!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## bethzaring

okay, I'm on it, but I am having problems with Windows Explorer on my desktop, so am trying something on my laptop.....here goes...

what is the significance of this land mass?

wow, I can't believe this worked!


----------



## les

Barbara L said:


> Just a little reminder, for anyone fairly new to this game: When you post a picture, first save it to your pictures with a new name (I use "Whatzit" and others use similar things).  That way you won't be giving too big a clue!  Not that I don't need a big clue!!  LOL
> 
> Barbara



Thanks Barbara, he he


----------



## les

bethzaring said:


> okay, I'm on it, but I am having problems with Windows Explorer on my desktop, so am trying something on my laptop.....here goes...
> 
> what is the significance of this land mass?
> 
> wow, I can't believe this worked!


Most southernly land mass?


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> Most southernly land mass?


 
you are on the right track, but I need more information.....most directional land mass of what land mass?


----------



## qmax

bethzaring said:


> ..most directional land mass of what land mass?



???  What does "most directional land mass" mean?


----------



## bethzaring

qmax said:


> ??? What does "most directional land mass" mean?


 
LOL, I can understand your head scratching.....let me put it another way.

per Les, "Most southernly land mass?"

the direction is pertinent to the answer, but southernly is the incorrect direction

and the name of the land mass is also pertinent


----------



## qmax

Cabo Del Roca, Portugal.

Westernmost tip of mainland Europe.


----------



## bethzaring

qmax said:


> Cabo Del Roca, Portugal.
> 
> Westernmost tip of mainland Europe.


 

yessir, that is correct..


----------



## qmax

This one should be fairly easy:  What is it called and what does it do?


----------



## Barbara L

AWACS jet, used for airborne surveillance and command and control?

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> AWACS jet, used for airborne surveillance and command and control?
> 
> Barbara



Not an AWACS.  AWACS was a 707 platform (767 for Japan, which as an aside, I was part of the Boeing sales team)


----------



## qmax

qmax said:


> Not an AWACS.  AWACS was a 707 platform (767 for Japan, which as an aside, I was part of the Boeing sales team)



AWACS has a big saucer shaped radome on a couple of struts on the back part of the fuselage.


----------



## les

It's a Nimrod R1, or MRA4, the RAF uses them.
The world's only jet powered maritime patrol & anti submarine warfare aircraft.


----------



## qmax

les said:


> It's a Nimrod R1, or MRA4, the RAF uses them.
> The world's only jet powered maritime patrol & anti submarine warfare aircraft.




Very good.  It won't be the only jet powered maritime patrol aircraft for long, though.  The 737-based P-8 is starting to enter it's test phase.

My company had a lot of people in the UK working on a Nimrod upgrade program.


----------



## les

Where is this & why are statue's eyes covered?​


----------



## qmax

Four Rivers fountain in  Rome.  The Niles eyes are covered to avoid seeing the structural defects in the church.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Four Rivers fountain in  Rome.  The Niles eyes are covered to avoid seeing the structural defects in the church.


It is indeed The Fountain Of Four Rivers, however, the statues were completed a year *before* the church was built.


----------



## qmax

les said:


> It is indeed The Fountain Of Four Rivers, however, the statues were completed a year *before* the church was built.



Then I was misinformed about the reason for the covered eyes.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Then I was misinformed about the reason for the covered eyes.


you certainly were, here's a clue: look to the left of the statue, see the palm tree? There's a clue.


----------



## qmax

So a few googles and the explanation I found in several placed (and, at least on one site, purported to be an old Roman joke), is that the Nile's eye are covered because it's headwaters were unknown.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> So a few googles and the explanation I found in several placed (and, at least on one site, purported to be an old Roman joke), is that the Nile's eye are covered because it's headwaters were unknown.




*[FONT=&quot]Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Fountain of the Four Rivers - Piazza Navona Series [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Oris Barber's Commentary: "This photo shows Bernini's figure depicting the Nile  River, with face covered, and Borromini's church in background." According to legend, the figure representing the Nile has its face covered so that it cannot see the façade of the church of Sant' Agnese, designed by Bernini's rival, Francesco Borromini. And the figure representing the River Plate is raising its hand, as if to stop the church from falling down. In fact neither is true as the church was begun a year after the fountain was completed. The true explanation is this: The Nile's face is covered and the River Plate's hand is raised to shield its eyes because the sources of both rivers were unknown at the time. [/FONT]
So Basically they had not found the source of the Nile 
your turn


----------



## qmax

What and where?


----------



## les

What a lovely picture, okay i'm on the case..


----------



## AspireChef

*New here*

new here! but I THINK, that's cape town South Africa? specifically table mountain?


----------



## les

qmax said:


> What and where?


I think it's the sunseting over Table Mountain SA


----------



## qmax

AspireChef said:


> new here! but I THINK, that's cape town South Africa? specifically table mountain?



Score on the first play from scrimmage!

You're up.


----------



## AspireChef

*where?*

Where is this?


----------



## bethzaring

Rothenburg Bavaria?


----------



## les

AspireChef said:


> Where is this?


Vienna?


----------



## AspireChef

Your Close, its tough to be exact i know


----------



## AspireChef

Vienna's not as close as rothenburg


----------



## bethzaring

is it in Bavaria?


----------



## AspireChef

yep! ok no more hints lol


----------



## les

A famous street in Rothenburg called Plönlein with Koboldzellersteig and Spitalgasse


----------



## bethzaring

AspireChef said:


> yep! ok no more hints lol


 
I believe questions are allowed in this game


----------



## AspireChef

haha, rothenburg, so close! keep at it, think....smaller? yeah its definitely smaller...


----------



## les

AspireChef said:


> haha, rothenburg, so close! keep at it, think....smaller? yeah its definitely smaller...


I would guess it's Dinkelsbuhl then, dinke meaning small 
*
*


----------



## AspireChef

CORRECT! if i've got this right that means your up? btw it is called "romantic road" in that wonderful little town, if youve never been...go! lol


----------



## les

I would love to go to Dinkelsbuhl, looks so pretty.


----------



## les

Here's a place I have visited, where is it?


----------



## AspireChef

*i think...*

I know its Swiss... Im going to say castle Vaduz, friend of mine has a poster of it in the Autumn and it looks about the same ..beautiful


----------



## les

AspireChef said:


> I know its Swiss... Im going to say castle Vaduz, friend of mine has a poster of it in the Autumn and it looks about the same ..beautiful



Yes, you are right about the name, it is Castle Vaduz, but it is not in Switzerland, keep trying


----------



## AspireChef

Liechtenstein?


----------



## les

AspireChef said:


> Liechtenstein?


Yes, correct. I couldn't let you have it with Switzerland as they burnt down the west wing!!
This was the view from my room when I worked there as a teenager. Okay, so over to you


----------



## AspireChef

*Another where? yep!*

Where is this?


----------



## qmax

Fort Matanzas in St. Augustine Flordia.  Old Spanish fort.


----------



## AspireChef

correct! gj


----------



## qmax

What, where?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm glad to see new people joining in!  I haven't had time to check here lately, but I'm glad to see you all have been busy!

Wow, what an interesting looking place.  Hopefully I will have time to look around in a bit.

Barbara


----------



## bethzaring

is it a cemetery?  odd that there are so few people out and about..


----------



## qmax

It is a cemetery.  But which one?


----------



## les

Valley of Peace cemetry in Najaf, Iraq


----------



## bethzaring

qmax said:


> It is a cemetery. But which one?


 
I haven't the foggiest idea


----------



## les

I suggested a cemetry, is it the right one?? If not I'll keep looking


----------



## qmax

les said:


> Valley of Peace cemetry in Najaf, Iraq



That's it.  Wadi as-salaam.  For extra points, What is significant about the place and what event took place here in the not so distant past?


----------



## les

qmax said:


> That's it.  Wadi as-salaam.  For extra points, What is significant about the place and what event took place here in the not so distant past?



extra points?? you missed my 1st answer 

largest Islamic cemetery, and one of the largest cemeteries in the world. *...*
For the event...I can only think "fighting"


----------



## qmax

les said:


> extra points?? you missed my 1st answer
> 
> largest Islamic cemetery, and one of the largest cemeteries in the world. *...*
> For the event...I can only think "fighting"



Battle of Najaf, between Muqtada-al-Sadr's Medhi army and US forces took place in this cemetery.  Effected a change in the political landscape of Iraq.

You're up.


----------



## les

Where are these & what's their name?


----------



## AspireChef

I have no idea...lol wow tough one


----------



## AspireChef

*maybe*

ok...how bout Pinnacles Desert in Australia...they are Limestone pillers


----------



## les

Yep, wasn't that hard...was it?
Bit like a moonscape isn't it. Very bumpy!!!
You're up


----------



## AspireChef

It was neat! What and where?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure it's not, but it kind of looks like an aviary.  Probably no time to look today, but if I get a chance I will be right on it!

Barbara


----------



## cara

I think it's a glass house...


----------



## les

Not sure about this one....maybe Palm House, Kew Gardens?


----------



## AspireChef

Nope, keep at it!


----------



## bethzaring

are you SURE it is not the Palm House at Kew Gardens?


----------



## AspireChef

yeah pretty sure...lol just looked it up and its similar ...but not quite the same


----------



## bethzaring

AspireChef said:


> yeah pretty sure...lol just looked it up and its similar ...but not quite the same


 

LOL, then the same architect?


----------



## les

mmmm...this definately has a British feel to it....especially the sculptured garden, very regimented. Is this in the south of England?


----------



## Reanie525i

How about the United States Botanical Gardens in Washington D.C?http://www.usbg.gov/


----------



## qmax

You know that part of this game is throwing a bone or two if people aren't getting it, don'r you?


----------



## AspireChef

*Sorry*

Sorry, been away a couple days, back to work now, ok a bone huh...its not in the U.S. its NOT in England, that help at all?


----------



## AspireChef

IT is however a hot house


----------



## qmax

Palmanhaus in Vienna.


----------



## AspireChef

*Correct!*

Correct! It is the Hot house in vienna, at the palace of [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Schönbrunn, gorgeous gardens for a gorgeous palace, your up!
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## qmax

Didn't have any ideas off the cuff, so I surfed a bit and can up with this.  What is it?  (This one might be really hard, or someone will get it right off).


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Didn't have any ideas off the cuff, so I surfed a bit and can up with this.  What is it?  (This one might be really hard, or someone will get it right off).


mmmm...maybe the 1st portable TV & 8 track?


----------



## Nils Hoyum

I like this game. It looks like a video camera from the 50's. Or maybe a portable TV?


----------



## phinz

It's a medical tricorder from Star Trek.


----------



## qmax

Figures you would get it.


----------



## qmax

Well.....


----------



## phinz

What is this?


----------



## les

phinz said:


> What is this?



hmmm, looks evil, but maybe it's not....have shoe laces anything to do with it?


----------



## lifesaver

looks like a hole puncher for a belt


----------



## lifesaver

a hole puncher and a nail puller, both in one.


----------



## phinz

It punches holes, but that's just a side effect of what it is actually used for. It does not pull nails.


----------



## lifesaver

Is it used for pulling the old shoes from a horses hoof?


----------



## lifesaver

or maybe removing old shingles on a house?


----------



## phinz

Neither of these.


----------



## les

Is it a tool used for climbing mountains?


----------



## Barbara L

I've seen this before, I think, so it's driving me nuts.  Does it have something to do with moving lumber?

Barbara


----------



## phinz

You wouldn't climb mountains or move lumber with it. You might use it if you frequent these forums.


----------



## lifesaver

Surly we wouldn't have to use it to pry our way out .

Ok... Just being funny.


----------



## les

lifesaver said:


> Surly we wouldn't have to use it to pry our way out .
> 
> Ok... Just being funny.


that's funny


----------



## les

anything to do with food??


----------



## phinz

Everything to do with food.


----------



## lifesaver

would it be used like a pitch fork, to dig plants, potatoes, peanuts or so on out of the ground?


----------



## les

Maybe something to do with meat?
Would a butcher use it?


----------



## phinz

This has changed from "Guess what this is a photo of" to "Twenty Questions."


----------



## Barbara L

phinz said:


> This has changed from "Guess what this is a photo of" to "Twenty Questions."


So should we each take a guess, and then when we're wrong, it's all done?  

Sometimes we don't know which direction to go with our guesses if we don't ask questions!

Barbara


----------



## les

I agree with Barbara, if you don't know the answer, it becomes a process of elimination, there may well be more questions. ;0)


----------



## Cooksie

Neat game!   I have been reading on here for quite a while, but I have never posted.  I saw this picture yesterday and didn't have a clue, and it has been bugging me.  So......I resorted to googling.  

I'm pretty sure I know what it is because I found the exact same picture.  I won't say though because I'm not sure if I cheated  or not.  Is googling allowed?


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Neat game!   I have been reading on here for quite a while, but I have never posted.  I saw this picture yesterday and didn't have a clue, and it has been bugging me.  So......I resorted to googling.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what it is because I found the exact same picture.  I won't say though because I'm not sure if I cheated  or not.  Is googling allowed?


Yes, I google when I think I have an idea, but we haven't heard from anyone so I would just go for it


----------



## bethzaring

Cooksie said:


> Neat game! I have been reading on here for quite a while, but I have never posted. I saw this picture yesterday and didn't have a clue, and it has been bugging me. So......I resorted to googling.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what it is because I found the exact same picture. I won't say though because I'm not sure if I cheated  or not. Is googling allowed?


 

yes, cheating, I mean, googling, is allowed, sometimes we must resort to googling


----------



## Cooksie

I can't put the url on here because I haven't been on the forum long enough.  I googled "odd tools," and found this info:

"A combination carving fork and meat holder, similar to the one in patent number #### which states:
_One of the particular uses for the improved holder herein is its use to hold meats, fowl, and other foods from slipping or twisting or oscillating while being carved either at the table or in the kitchen or at the restaurant counter or elsewhere."_



​


----------



## Barbara L

Cooksie, I looked up what you said, and you are definitely right: What Is It? Game 61 - Neatorama.

Since the link shows you are right, and phinz hasn't been here in a few days, why don't you go ahead and post a picture.

Remember to save the picture to your pictures under a different title, or we will be able to see what it is by looking at the picture's properties.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

I was here yesterday morning, same day as the poster's correct answer, just not at the same time.


----------



## Cooksie

This thread is awfully long, so please forgive if this picture has already been done.  Thanks for the tips Barbara!

Where is this popular tourist attraction?


----------



## les

Looks like Dunn's river falls in Jamaica, where my son spent his honeymoon ;0)


----------



## Cooksie

les said:


> Looks like Dunn's river falls in Jamaica, where my son spent his honeymoon ;0)


 
 Yep!


----------



## les

I only know, because he keeps telling us to go!!
Okay, you'll know what it is...but where is this one?




sorry for small picture, not sure how to make it bigger


----------



## qmax

les said:


> I only know, because he keeps telling us to go!!
> Okay, you'll know what it is...but where is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for small picture, not sure how to make it bigger



Paris


----------



## Katie H

I vote for Paris, too.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Paris




Correct


----------



## les

Katie E said:


> I vote for Paris, too.


 you were right too


----------



## qmax

Should be easy.


----------



## Katie H

les said:


> you were right too



Thought so.  Your photo just missed having the Eiffel Tower in it.


----------



## Andy M.

Amsterdam


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Amsterdam



Nope.  Looking for something more specific.

Lot of marriage proposals happen here.


----------



## phinz

It's Paris. Île de la Cité.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's Paris. Île de la Cité.




Parc Vert-Galant at the western tip.  For those who don't know, it is the island in the Seine at the center of Paris.  Notre Dame is just a bit east of this park.

Phinz, you're up.


----------



## Truth863

It looks like ice spikes


----------



## phinz

What is this and why was it built?


----------



## Truth863

its a myan temple


----------



## phinz

It has nothing to do with the Mayans.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it a Lighthouse?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is it a Lighthouse?



I agree...it looks a lot like a modern lighthouse


----------



## phinz

I agree, it does look like a lighthouse, but that is not what it is.

It is a monument to a group of people from a major world event.


----------



## qmax

Looks tropical and rugged.  Is it in the Caribbean?


----------



## phinz

It is not in the Caribbean.


----------



## Cooksie

How about Australia?  Maybe Cairns War Memorial in Queensland, Australia?


----------



## phinz

It is not in Australia.


----------



## les

In America?


----------



## phinz

That depends on your perception of "America."


----------



## qmax

I've spent a few calories om this one and have come up empty.


----------



## les

phinz said:


> That depends on your perception of "America."


 
umm, land that comes under its jurisdiction, I'm losing calories now lol
however ..one more try, an island somewhere?


----------



## bethzaring

is it in South America, something commemorating a sailing event?


----------



## phinz

It does not commemorate a sailing event, but it *is* on an island.


----------



## les

The wind blown trees suggested an island...which was the easy part...I asked if it comes under American jurisdiction...-so we get a geo idea-


----------



## phinz

American jurisdiction? Do you mean South American? Central American? North American? America's a really big place...


----------



## les

You got us on this one...I give up


----------



## phinz

You give up too easily. It's an island. It commemorates/memorializes something, which was a major *world* event. It's not in the Caribbean. It is part of the Americas, depending on how you look at it. There is another, much larger, much more famous (some might say infamous) monument at the same island.

Here's another picture:


----------



## Cooksie

Aha! The word "infamous" (December 7, 1941, a day that will live in infamy) helped a lot!  Is it the Haleiwa War Memorial in Oahu by any chance? 


HawaiiWeb.com


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cooksie said:


> Aha! The word "infamous" (December 7, 1941, a day that will live in infamy) helped a lot!  Is it the Haleiwa War Memorial in Oahu by any chance?
> 
> 
> HawaiiWeb.com



That sure looks like it to me. And I looked at a lot of website of Hawaii and never saw it. Good job Cooksie!


----------



## les

Excellant Cooksie...I was thinking Hawiian...but would never have got it...


----------



## Cooksie

Thank You, Thank You !

What is the name/origin of this:


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Thank You, Thank You !
> 
> What is the name/origin of this:



Cooksie...I know it's a Zither...I had to get one tuned once...I think origin is Far East...but I could be wrong


----------



## Cooksie

les said:


> Cooksie...I know it's a Zither...I had to get one tuned once...I think origin is Far East...but I could be wrong


 
 Right-O!
Chinese Zither


----------



## getoutamykitchen

les said:


> Cooksie...I know it's a Zither...I had to get one tuned once...I think origin is Far East...but I could be wrong



Of what I could goggle. It's a Fretted Zither or also known as a Concert Zither.
It evolved as a folk music instrument in Bavaria and Austria.


----------



## les

What is this?


----------



## Cooksie

wild guesses--a lunar rock or a magnified dust mite


----------



## les

nope...much more closer to home...


----------



## qmax

Big chunk of opal?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Looks like maybe a large chunk of calcium deposit of some sorts.


----------



## les

no not opal....and not a large chunk of calcium deposit...the wizard of oz comes to mind


----------



## qmax

Well, then emerald comes to mind.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Well, then emerald comes to mind.



Ahh yes...I can see where you're going, especially as we're near St Patrick's day...however I was *thinking* Kansas
there's a huge clue


----------



## Cooksie

fossilized fish brain found in Kansas?

Researchers reel in the world’s oldest brain — it belonged to a fish - Kansas City Star


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> fossilized fish brain found in Kansas?
> 
> Researchers reel in the world’s oldest brain — it belonged to a fish - Kansas City Star



Yep!! you got it....    if you read the link you'll see why I put the last clue 


Discovery News: Born Animal: World's Oldest Brain Found in Kansas


----------



## Cooksie

Ha! That was a good one. I got brain from "thinking," but I couldn't figure out Kansas. I was thinking cow brain at first. 

What is this, and what is it frequently used for?


----------



## les

It looks like rhubarb


----------



## Cooksie

not rhubarb


----------



## les

Elephant Climber?


----------



## Cooksie

no.....think Caribbean


----------



## les

ummm... root leaves? ... to make beer?


----------



## Cooksie

no.......think Caribbean and  Campbell's


----------



## les

Campbell's soup?


----------



## Cooksie

you're getting there--Caribbean and soup


----------



## phinz

Callaloo, strange Callaloo. Mysterious, curious roux? (sorry. channeling Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Looks like *Tara* a tropical plant grown primarily as a vegetable food, for it's edible corm and secondly as a leaf vegetable. Also related to Xanthosoma and Caladium and like them sometimes loosely called Elephant ear.


----------



## les

ummmm, maybe banana leaf soup?


----------



## Cooksie

It's dasheen or callaloo. 
Callaloo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And, it's used to make callaloo:
Visual Recipes - Crab & Callaloo Recipe

 Phinz got it right first! It is also called taro, so getouttamykitchen was right too.


----------



## phinz

Getouta is welcome to do the next one. I just frustrate people.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

phinz said:


> Getouta is welcome to do the next one. I just frustrate people.



O.K. Give me a while to come up with something. I'll be back.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. I didn't want to keep everyone waiting any longer. This is a 15 years old photo. What I need to know is where is the handsome stranger (DH) standing, what city/town and state.  Good Luck!


----------



## les

city, town & state?????
don't get any easier does it?


----------



## Cooksie

I think you two are going skiing, so...... Loveland Pass, Colorado?????


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cooksie said:


> I think you two are going skiing, so...... Loveland Pass, Colorado?????



correct state, wrong town!


----------



## Cooksie

Denver?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

No, but your pretty close.


----------



## qmax

Looks like Garden of the Gods, outside of Colorado Springs


----------



## les

Utah?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

qmax said:


> Looks like Garden of the Gods, outside of Colorado Springs




*Ding, Ding, Ding!!!*

qmax got it right. We went there for our honeymoon back in 1994. What a beautiful area of Colorado.


----------



## qmax

???????  What is the object?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It looks like an immigration registration table of some sorts!


----------



## qmax

Not close.


----------



## phinz

It's the Rosetta Stone.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's the Rosetta Stone.



I knew that would be too easy.


----------



## phinz

Do another one, q.


----------



## les

well done that was a hard one, it's just roped off now, no longer in a framework.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Do another one, q.




ok.  Try this:


----------



## Cooksie

a refinery in Saudi??


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> a refinery in Saudi??




Nope, not a refinery, not Saudi.


----------



## Cooksie

I'm guessing that it's not in the US because I see the guy without a shirt, which OSHA would never allow.  I see bottles and what looks like someone in welder's gear.  Malaysia?


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> I'm guessing that it's not in the US because I see the guy without a shirt, which OSHA would never allow.  I see bottles and what looks like someone in welder's gear.  Malaysia?




Not Malaysia.  When this pic was taken OSHA didn't exist.


----------



## qmax

Bump.  This has historical significance.


----------



## phinz

It's the Mike Device, the first fusion bomb, tested in Operation Ivy. Those guys aren't wearing shirts because it's hot in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's the Mike Device, the first fusion bomb, tested in Operation Ivy. Those guys aren't wearing shirts because it's hot in the Marshall Islands.



I figured you would get it.  I hope it wasn't too easy.

Thing was cryogenicaly cooled, took up the whole building.  Was more like a fusion installation.


----------



## phinz

Definitely wasn't too easy. I spent quite a while looking, but thought with the way it was piped, it had to be nuclear of some sort.

I have one in mind. Give me a few minutes. It'll probably be pretty easy, though.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Definitely wasn't too easy. I spent quite a while looking, but thought with the way it was piped, it had to be nuclear of some sort.
> 
> I have one in mind. Give me a few minutes. It'll probably be pretty easy, though.



The pipes to the right are actually "light pipes".  They channeled early bomb light to test instrumentation a couple of miles away.


----------



## phinz

Here we go. What is this place?


----------



## les

looks like an old prison...maybe Montana?


----------



## phinz

It is not Montana.


----------



## qmax

Looks like old English/Scottish architecture.  True?


----------



## les

It does look like English/Scottish architecture...or could be Welsh...there's loads of places here like the photo, my 1st thought was Conway Castle, but somehow I keep thinking prison...so back to the drawing board


----------



## les

it's definately Gt Britain....I think it's in Scotland..., the road is the right size


----------



## Cooksie

My first thought was  Henry VIII (don't ask me why), so I am going to guess Hever Castle.


----------



## phinz

les said:


> it's definately Gt Britain....I think it's in Scotland..., the road is the right size



It's definitely not, and it's not, and it's not.


----------



## phinz

Cooksie said:


> My first thought was  Henry VIII (don't ask me why), so I am going to guess Hever Castle.



Nope. 

(I'm Henery the Eighth I am! Henery the Eighth I am, I am! I got married to the widow next door. She's been married seven times before... sorry... couldn't resist channeling Patrick Swayze...)


----------



## phinz

This one's pretty close to a rocky area.


----------



## les

in America?


----------



## phinz

Isn't that a song by The Charlie Daniels Band?


----------



## les

phinz said:


> Isn't that a song by The Charlie Daniels Band?



You know that part of this game is throwing a bone or two if people aren't getting it, don'r you?


----------



## qmax

les said:


> You know that part of this game is throwing a bone or two if people aren't getting it, don'r you?




I think he has.  Phinz is just very subtle.


----------



## Cooksie

Patrick Swayze.....Ghost......Haunted......Castle.....Leeds Castle, Kent, England?

Google Image Result for http://www.uphaa.com/uploads/120/Leeds-Castle.jpg


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Patrick Swayze.....Ghost......Haunted......Castle.....Leeds Castle, Kent, England?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.uphaa.com/uploads/120/Leeds-Castle.jpg



very good Cooksie...I wonder if it's right ....


----------



## qmax

les said:


> very good Cooksie...I wonder if it's right ....



That's not the same place.


----------



## Cooksie

qmax said:


> That's not the same place.


 
I agree.  

What have we got so far?????
Charlie Daniels Band---Devil Went Down to Georgia----Georgia????
Channeling Patrick Swayze----Ghost---Haunted???
Charlie Daniels - there is a Charleville Castle that is haunted


hmmmm........................This will NOT eat my lunch!


----------



## Cooksie

Devil's Island????


----------



## phinz

It is not any of those. It is in an Eastern State, though.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it Eastern State Penitentiary in Philadelphia, PA?


----------



## phinz

That it is. You're up.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

phinz said:


> That it is. You're up.




Yippy, I'll be back with something!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. Here it is. I want to know what it is and what it was used for. Good Luck!


----------



## qmax

That's a mid-1800's magneto based device to give electric shocks.  Supposedly for the treatment of nervous disorders.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

qmax said:


> That's a mid-1800's magneto based device to give electric shocks.  Supposedly for the treatment of nervous disorders.



Awesome qmax-your right.
Your turn!


----------



## qmax

getoutamykitchen said:


> Awesome qmax-your right.
> Your turn!



Gotta think of something.  Stand by.


----------



## qmax

Hmmmm...?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Hmmmmm, is right!*


----------



## phinz

It's a heat shield for the Orion CEV.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> It's a heat shield for the Orion CEV.





Take it away!


----------



## phinz

Do another one, Q. I'll be quiet this time.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Do another one, Q. I'll be quiet this time.



Nah, your up.  I was just needling.


----------



## phinz

OK. What are these folks looking at?


----------



## meshoo96

is it some kind of distilling machine?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

phinz said:


> OK. What are these folks looking at?



*Their looking at that thing! Did you see it? It was huge!*


----------



## phinz

It is not distilling equipment (though I considered some of the more arcane beer brewing equipment out there) and it is a thing. A huge thing.


----------



## les

some sort of aparatus with a hopper for plastic chips


----------



## phinz

It has a hopper. If you put plastic in it you'd jave a serious problem.


----------



## bethzaring

is it a weather related device?

a hugh rain gauge?


----------



## phinz

No, it's not a rain gauge for Hugh.


----------



## qmax

Coffee roaster?


----------



## phinz

Leave to the PNW guy to get it.  Take it away!


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Leave to the PNW guy to get it.  Take it away!



There is a large coffee roasting outfit a couple miles from my house.  You can smell it from blocks away.

Gimme a bit, need to think of something.


----------



## qmax

What?  Where?


----------



## lifesaver

i don't know aboutthe building but i see a pair of sun glasses on a nose along with a mustach and a mouth, just to the left above the building. lol


----------



## les

Georgian terraces in Bath, Somerset, England


----------



## les

I think they call it The Royal Crescent


----------



## qmax

les said:


> I think they call it The Royal Crescent




That's what I was looking for.  

I figured you would get it.  

I had a picnic from about the spot the picture was taken.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> That's what I was looking for.
> 
> I figured you would get it.
> 
> I had a picnic from about the spot the picture was taken.



How lovely.
Ok I guess it's moi


----------



## les

This is a real easy one...

What is this building & where is it


----------



## phinz

That's The Greater London Authority.


----------



## les

phinz said:


> That's The Greater London Authority.



City Hall...H.Q. of the G.L.A. ...locally known as Darth Vader's helmet...
over to you


----------



## phinz

This one's probably too easy. What is this place?


----------



## bethzaring

it looks like a library, so I'll guess the Library of Congress


----------



## msmofet

it sure does look like the library of congress yup it is


----------



## les

Yeah...I agree.. I thought it was a reading room...but here is the questionier?????
shall we just go with                    	                     			                     				                     				bethzaring


----------



## phinz

Yes it is, Beth. Sorry about not being here sooner. Crazy week. You're up.


----------



## bethzaring

not a problem phinz, I was busy too..

What is the name for this building?


----------



## les

bethzaring said:


> not a problem phinz, I was busy too..
> 
> What is the name for this building?



Is it a railway station?


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> Is it a railway station?


 
no, it is not a railway station, nor anything to do with transportation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it a museum or a shopping center of some kind?


----------



## bethzaring

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is it a museum or a shopping center of some kind?


 
no, not a museum nor a shopping center..


----------



## les

a guess would be a building in Prague?? wild guess LOL


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> a guess would be a building in Prague?? wild guess LOL


 
I can understand why you would guess that, but this building is not located in the Czech Republic..  good try though.. The name for the building does include its location..


----------



## les

I'm thinking Europe...so back to the drawing board...


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> I'm thinking Europe...so back to the drawing board...


 
you are correct, it is in Europe..


----------



## les

It looks like it could be in Spain....from the design..


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> It looks like it could be in Spain....from the design..


 
it's not in Spain

you were much closer with your guess of Prague


----------



## les

bethzaring said:


> it's not in Spain
> 
> you were much closer with your guess of Prague



I am working on it....I'm thinking Germany now, I keep finding very similar photo's but not the one I want GRrrr
nobody said it was easy LOL


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> I am working on it....I'm thinking Germany now, I keep finding very similar photo's but not the one I want GRrrr
> nobody said it was easy LOL


 

It's very very very close to Germany....


but it's not in Germany


nor is it in Eastern Europe


----------



## les

Then it has to be The State Opera House in Vienna, which was my 1st thought.....but I can't match your photo, fingers crossed


----------



## bethzaring

les said:


> Then it has to be The State Opera House in Vienna, which was my 1st thought.....but I can't match your photo, fingers crossed


 
YES, it is the Vienna State Opera House!!  When was this your first thought?  And you will not be able to match my photos, cause I took them and they are not posted anywhere on the Internet, yet


----------



## les

bethzaring said:


> YES, it is the Vienna State Opera House!!  When was this your first thought?  And you will not be able to match my photos, cause I took them and they are not posted anywhere on the Internet, yet


I though about it right at the start...but let it go, .......my friend goes there once a year to celebrate her life with her husband. It was the last hoilday they had together, before he died. She always sends me a postcard & once I've read it & put it on the fridge door for a few weeks, I chuck it away.
I kept thinking, I know this...should have gone with gut instincts hey?


----------



## les

Ok, lets have a person this time..just for a change..​ I'll need to know who is it and where is the statue?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it Jerry Lee Lewis? As far as where is it, maybe his hometown of Ferriday, LA.?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is it Jerry Lee Lewis? As far as where is it, maybe his hometown of Ferriday, LA.?



No, it's not him...but you will definately have heard of this guy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is this statue in the USA? And is this person in the entertainment industry?


----------



## les

No the statue is not in USA....it's in his birthplace & yes he was in entertainment...he was and still is an iconic figure....


----------



## JoZee

it looks like a huge sprout house


----------



## Cooksie

Hugh Grant, London?


----------



## les

JoZee said:


> it looks like a huge sprout house



only if you're a sprout


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Hugh Grant, London?



No, the person in question is dead now...but you are a bit nearer to where he was born


----------



## qmax

les said:


> No, the person in question is dead now...but you are a bit nearer to where he was born




Oscar Wilde, Dublin


----------



## bethzaring

qmax said:


> Oscar Wilde, Dublin


 
I knew I had seen that face before, as soon as I saw Oscar Wilde I thought, that's it!  gotta be him..


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Oscar Wilde, Dublin



Yes...well done


----------



## les

bethzaring said:


> I knew I had seen that face before, as soon as I saw Oscar Wilde I thought, that's it!  gotta be him..



so near!! have to give it to gmax though...pipped at the post this time


----------



## qmax

??????


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kinda looks like a huge grave marker.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> ??????



very funny LOL
that'll be Oscar Wilde's grave then...Paris cemetery Pere Lachaise.  

Women love us for our defects. If we have enough of them, they will forgive us everything, even our gigantic intellects.


----------



## qmax

les said:


> very funny LOL
> that'll be Oscar Wilde's grave then...Paris cemetery Pere Lachaise.
> 
> Women love us for our defects. If we have enough of them, they will forgive us everything, even our gigantic intellects.



Hey, I was keeping with a theme.  I figured you would know it right off.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Hey, I was keeping with a theme.  I figured you would know it right off.


Yes..but only 'cause we did his life story at school...but he does interest me & I love his quotes..which we still use today...he left England for France & never came back


----------



## qmax

les said:


> Yes..but only 'cause we did his life story at school...but he does interest me & I love his quotes..which we still use today...he left England for France & never came back



I will see his grave next week.


----------



## les

ok...who lived in this house?


----------



## les

qmax said:


> I will see his grave next week.



cool


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sure I'm wrong, but for some reason Andy Griffith came to mind.  lol

Barbara


----------



## les

Barbara L said:


> I'm sure I'm wrong, but for some reason Andy Griffith came to mind.  lol
> 
> Barbara


No it's not him....much more famous person .....there's a clue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Who could be much more famous than Andy Griffith?

How about Barack Obama?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Who could be much more famous than Andy Griffith?
> 
> How about Barack Obama?



ermmm well, the thing is...I don't how many people would know of Andy outside the States, that's why I put up someone who is known internationally.
Barack Obama= no...but same colour...here's the clue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is he from US or Europe?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is he from US or Europe?


US & the street bears his name..


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Martin Luther King?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Martin Luther King?


no..good try...this person would have been 6 yrs old when Martin Luther King died...was the clue no help ?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael Jordan? If not was or is this person alive or dead, in the entertainment industry or in politics?


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Michael Jordan? If not was or is this person alive or dead, in the entertainment industry or in politics?


If you knew how near you were!!! You'd kick yourself
This person is in the entertainment business but it's not Michael Jordan..


----------



## Cooksie

Surely not Michael Jackson?


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Surely not Michael Jackson?



Yep!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  surely is...

the Jackson house in Gary, Indiana.

I thought the shades would give it away 

your go Cooksie


----------



## Cooksie

Ha........lucky guess after getoutamykitchen narrowed it down!

What are these?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

les said:


> no..good try...this person would have been 6 yrs old when Martin Luther King died...was the clue no help ?



I was thinking Michael Jackson, but you said the person who lived in this house was 6 when Martin Luther King died. Michael Jackson was actually almost 10 when Martin Luther King died.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cooksie said:


> Ha........lucky guess after getoutamykitchen narrowed it down!
> 
> What are these?



They look like walnuts, balls of yarn or rubber band balls, but that would be too easy. If only the picture wasn't so small.


----------



## Cooksie

Maybe this will help.


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> I was thinking Michael Jackson, but you said the person who lived in this house was 6 when Martin Luther King died. Michael Jackson was actually almost 10 when Martin Luther King died.



Sorry, I was taking from the info on  the web:

The American black civil rights leader, Dr _Martin Luther King_, is assassinated. *...* He was shot in the neck as he stood on a hotel balcony and _died_ in hospital soon afterwards. *...* In _1964_ 

*Michael Jackson — Born: August 29, 1958*


makes him 6 yrs old?

anyway...I tried to send a message to you saying you had narrowed it down, but the wretched computer crashed!!! again


----------



## les

Cooksie said:


> Maybe this will help.


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] *lychee fruit?*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## getoutamykitchen

les said:


> Sorry, I was taking from the info on  the web:
> 
> The American black civil rights leader, Dr _Martin Luther King_, is assassinated. *...* He was shot in the neck as he stood on a hotel balcony and _died_ in hospital soon afterwards. *...* In _1964_
> 
> *Michael Jackson — Born: August 29, 1958*
> 
> 
> makes him 6 yrs old?
> 
> anyway...I tried to send a message to you saying you had narrowed it down, but the wretched computer crashed!!! again



Everywhere I looked showed he died April 4, 1968


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Everywhere I looked showed he died April 4, 1968


Sorry, yeah you're right...had to look again, I just read the quote as it appeared on the first line...got a lovely recipe for humble pie


----------



## snack_pack85

salted dried plums?


----------



## Cooksie

Not plums. This picture is prettier, and it should help .


----------



## msmofet

Cooksie said:


> Not plums. This picture is prettier, and it should help .


 

thislte or mums? or maybe artichokes? very pretty indeed.


----------



## Cooksie

Not mums or artichokes.


----------



## msmofet

chestnuts


----------



## Cooksie

Not chestnuts.

Here's a hint:


----------



## msmofet

Cooksie said:


> Not chestnuts.
> 
> Here's a hint:


 lotus


----------



## msmofet

ginger


----------



## Cooksie

Not lotus or ginger

You might find those little balls in an upscale restaurant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## msmofet

Cooksie said:


> Not lotus or ginger
> 
> You might find those little balls in an upscale restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


leechy nuts (this is driving me nuts!! LOL)


----------



## snack_pack85

Are they covered rice balls?


----------



## Cooksie

msmofet said:


> leechy nuts (this is driving me nuts!! LOL)


 
 

Not leechy nuts and not rice balls 

Another hint:  They're kind of like a chia-pet in that they come to life with water!


----------



## msmofet

Cooksie said:


> Not leechy nuts and not rice balls
> 
> Another hint: They're kind of like a chia-pet in that they come to life with water!


animal or vegetable?


----------



## les

chrysanthemum buds?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cyanara (Cynara) Cardunculus; Cardoon


----------



## Cooksie

They are not flowers like you would plant in your yard, but they do bloom.


----------



## les

they look like those little Chinese paper flowers


----------



## Cooksie

They are Chinese/Asian, and they are flowers of a sort, but not paper.  

You're getting vvverrryyyyy close.


----------



## les

I know them...& I call them Chinese paper flowers lol
but I can't remember the correct name...how annoying, I used to have them in the garden...they are little & they close up when the sun goes in


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is is a type of lotus?  Maybe an aquatic flower of some sort?


----------



## les

*mesembryantheum* ?


----------



## Cooksie

Here's a really, really good hint:


----------



## les

Chinese herbs ?


----------



## Cooksie

Can you be a little more specific????


----------



## les

Cooksie..is that cat for real??
looks like he's smiling 

I wish I could be more specific...I can only think of some sort of herb that's Chinese, sorry mate


----------



## Cooksie

It's actually a leaf that is often mixed with herbs.   

The cat pic is just an avatar that I found.  He is a cutie.


----------



## les

& the name?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm take one more stab at this and say...

Coquitos or also known as Baby Coconuts


----------



## Cooksie

I'm obviously not very good at giving hints, but this hint should do it:

Earl Grey + Posies

If you've never seen these things, you're going to love them.  Some of them are gorgeous.  I saw them for the first time several months ago on tv, maybe the Travel Channel.


----------



## phinz

They're Jasmine Pearls.


----------



## Cooksie

phinz is right! I was just looking for tea flowers or blooming tea. I had never heard them called tea posies. Here's a video.

YouTube - Teaposy - Blooming Teas


----------



## snack_pack85

how beautiful!!


----------



## lifesaver

That is really cool.


----------



## msmofet

i stink at this.


----------



## phinz

What is this?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Looks like an Amphitheater.


----------



## bethzaring

my first thought was the Santa Fe Opera House, but I don't think that is it


----------



## les

An hotel in Las Vegas?


----------



## phinz

It is none of these.


----------



## msmofet

is it a house of worship? or a memorial?


----------



## les

is it in the middle east?
it looks like somewhere that's hot...maybe


----------



## les

I stink at this too


----------



## msmofet

les said:


> I stink at this too


 thank you so much. now i don't feel so bad.


----------



## les

We need lots more clues...like Cooksie..pleeeeze


----------



## msmofet

les said:


> We need lots more clues...like Cooksie..pleeeeze


 yes!! and i still won't be able to get it


----------



## les

msmofet said:


> yes!! and i still won't be able to get it


yes 'course you will


----------



## msmofet

les said:


> yes 'course you will


 ok if you say so  you ahve more confidence in me than i do


----------



## phinz

It depends on your definition of the Middle East. It is not a house of worship or a memorial, per se.


----------



## les

Saudi Arabia maybe?


----------



## phinz

It is not in Saudi Arabia. 

I could be a smart aleck and say, "It is not Saudi Arabia" since this is "Guess what this is a photo of" not "Guess where this is." 

Beware... I'll be out of town next week with a new wide angle lens and a week to take oddball and interesting pictures. You're in for a treat.


----------



## les

phinz said:


> It is not in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I could be a smart aleck and say, "It is not Saudi Arabia" since this is "Guess what this is a photo of" not "Guess where this is."
> 
> Beware... I'll be out of town next week with a new wide angle lens and a week to take oddball and interesting pictures. You're in for a treat.


you could be a really smart aleck if you gave us a clue

I've just had the Google map car down our road....I thought it was you 

ok back to the photo...does this mark some special event?


----------



## phinz

les said:


> does this mark some special event?



Kinda.It marks and represents a lot of things.


----------



## les

I'm still no nearer


----------



## babetoo

phinz said:


> What is this?


 
is it in aussie land?


----------



## msmofet

is it on the moon?  i stink at this. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm did you say per se? so it may be worship/memorial related. hmmmmmmmm Holocaust or WWII related? boy am i bad at this.


----------



## les

msmofet said:


> is it on the moon?  i stink at this. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm did you say per se? so it may be worship/memorial related. hmmmmmmmm Holocaust or WWII related? boy am i bad at this.


I was thinking Holocaust...but...I don't see anything that relates..


----------



## phinz

It's not in  Australia. It's not WWII or Holocaust related, though some in this country might claim that the Holocaust never happened.


----------



## les

then it has to be in Iran...


----------



## phinz

No, it doesn't.


----------



## msmofet

phinz said:


> No, it doesn't.


 canada or germany?


----------



## phinz

Germany is closer than Canada, and it's not even close.

The location of this national monument is in the news a *lot*.


----------



## qmax

Pakistan National Monument.

Hasn't this been posted before??


----------



## phinz

I wondered when you'd jump in, Q. Yes. And I don't know if it's been posted before, but obviously if it has, it didn't make an impression. 

You're up.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> I wondered when you'd jump in, Q. Yes. And I don't know if it's been posted before, but obviously if it has, it didn't make an impression.
> 
> You're up.




Actually, I have been on vacation for a couple of weeks.  My 25th anniversary.  Didn't take a laptop, hence my radio silence for a while.

I figure out a pic this eve.


----------



## qmax

Where is this?


----------



## Barbara L

I have got to get back into this!  I miss it so much.  Depression (again manifesting itself in the form of lethargy) has gotten its grip on me again (too much bad stuff going on, but waiting for prayers to be answered, so always hopeful).  I look in but haven't had the heart to do the research.  I will try to be better about it.    I have no clue what or where this is, but it looks like it may be in a desert area.  Off to look.

Barbara


----------



## qmax

Barbara L said:


> I have got to get back into this!  I miss it so much.  Depression (again manifesting itself in the form of lethargy) has gotten its grip on me again (too much bad stuff going on, but waiting for prayers to be answered, so always hopeful).  I look in but haven't had the heart to do the research.  I will try to be better about it.    I have no clue what or where this is, but it looks like it may be in a desert area.  Off to look.
> 
> Barbara



 Not close to a desert.


----------



## phinz

I'm not saying, but it's easy.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> I'm not saying, but it's easy.



Easy for you.

Phinz has got it.

Fess up, Phinz.


----------



## phinz

I'm not telling.


----------



## phinz

C'mon guys. Nat King Cole would have known about this place, or at least about one of its most famous residents.


----------



## msmofet

phinz said:


> C'mon guys. Nat King Cole would have known about this place, or at least about one of its most famous residents.


 Alabama or Illinois?


----------



## phinz

You'd have been closer if you said Lousiana, and you *still* wouldn't be close.


----------



## phinz

Mon dieu... just because The Alamo doesn't have a basement doesn't mean this place doesn't.


----------



## Cooksie

a wine cellar in France???


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> a wine cellar in France???



I'm lost here.

Is the pic I put up still under discussion?


----------



## Cooksie

qmax said:


> I'm lost here.
> 
> Is the pic I put up still under discussion?


 
 I must be way, way off!


----------



## Cooksie

Geez Louise - It's the Louvre. Pitiful thing is.....I've been there .

Histoire du Louvre, du château au musée | Musée du Louvre


----------



## phinz

Yes, Cooksie is talking about yours, q. You're right, Cooksie.


----------



## Cooksie

What's the historical significance of this tree?


----------



## phinz

That's Major Oak. It's where Robin Hood and his men slept.


----------



## Cooksie

phinz said:


> That's Major Oak. It's where Robin Hood and his men slept.


 
 You are just too darn smart!


----------



## phinz

I just took this picture today, before I even saw Cooksie's post. I find that pretty funny.

What is the name and significance of this tree?


----------



## phinz

Good heavens. Hasn't anybody heard of this tree?


----------



## phinz

Not even any guesses at this old girl?


----------



## lifesaver

That is really cool and yes it is very pretty.


----------



## les

The Angel Oak is a Southern live oak tree located in Angel Oak Park, on Johns Island, South Carolina. It may be the oldest tree east of the Mississippi River

The Angel Oak is property of and maintained by the City of Charleston, South Carolina. The tree could be as old as 1500 years but attempts to age the tree have failed. It stands 65 feet tall and the crown covers an area of 17,000 square feet. Its longest limb is 89 feet long.


----------



## Cooksie

phinz said:


> That's Major Oak. It's where Robin Hood and his men slept.


 
Phinz got it.  That's all I was really looking for.  I guess I wasn't clear .


----------



## les

Cooksie, help needed....I thought Phinz put up a different tree? Now i'm confused


----------



## Cooksie

les said:


> Cooksie, help needed....I thought Phinz put up a different tree? Now i'm confused


 
Lol--I think it is I who is confused .  Those two trees sure do look the same though.  Carry on .


----------



## les

Okay Cooksie...I'll wait for Phinz to confirm...the trees look very similar


----------



## phinz

les said:


> The Angel Oak is a Southern live oak tree located in Angel Oak Park, on Johns Island, South Carolina. It may be the oldest tree east of the Mississippi River
> 
> The Angel Oak is property of and maintained by the City of Charleston, South Carolina. The tree could be as old as 1500 years but attempts to age the tree have failed. It stands 65 feet tall and the crown covers an area of 17,000 square feet. Its longest limb is 89 feet long.


 
You are correct, Les. To stand in the presence of this old lady is to be in awe. I was completely blown away by it. I probably took 50 pictures. And to think, for years I drove past this tree at least a dozen times a year, if not more, on the way to and from Seabrook Island. I *will* be back.


----------



## les

ok...give me a bit of time..been up London all weekend at the Marathon...will put one up 1st thing tomorrow..


----------



## les

What is this famous building & where is it?


----------



## les

not that difficult .....is it?


----------



## Barbara L

I just wish I could see it!  It kind of reminds me of something in France, but I can't tell yet.  

Barbara


----------



## les

It's not a million miles away from France....


----------



## Barbara L

No luck so far, but I will look again later!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

If it isn't in France, is it somewhere else in Europe?

Barbara


----------



## les

It's not in France...here's a better photo


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks for the 2nd picture.  I'm still not there, but I'm working on it!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

Sorry. I've been in and out with funerals and other life stuff.

That's the University of Greenwich in Greenwich, England.


----------



## Barbara L

Glad you're back.  

I will probably not be around for awhile, but when I come back, I will definitely head back to this thread!

Barbara


----------



## les

phinz said:


> Sorry. I've been in and out with funerals and other life stuff.
> 
> That's the University of Greenwich in Greenwich, England.



I wondered where you'd got to...sorry to hear that...yes it's Greenwich Uni..or the Maritime Museum...so over to you


----------



## phinz

What is this?


----------



## les

Crikey, that's an ugly structure! Could be a lighthouse?


----------



## Barbara L

Is it some kind of drill?

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Eiffel tower replica?


----------



## phinz

Barbara is the closest, but not correct.


----------



## Barbara L

Some kind of pump?  

Barbara


----------



## qmax

It's  a steam hammer.  Displayed in Paris in 1878.  Weird.


----------



## phinz

And Q shoots! And scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qmax

Just don't get me dribbling.


----------



## Cooksie

Boeing Catfish??


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> Boeing Catfish??


----------



## Cooksie

What/Where is this?


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> What/Where is this?



Catfish = F-22 Avionics Testbed.

BTW - yours is Bryce Canyon.


----------



## Cooksie

qmax said:


> Catfish = F-22 Avionics Testbed.
> 
> BTW - yours is Bryce Canyon.


----------



## qmax

What?  Where?


----------



## les

I've seen this....but I can't remember where lol


----------



## phinz

Melbourne Central Shopping Center


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Melbourne Central Shopping Center




True.  Old building in front is an old shot factory.


----------



## phinz

What is the make and model of this wild ride?


----------



## qmax

IFR Aspid roadster.  Looks like a total hoot.


----------



## les

kit car...maybe Spanish..def not UK or USA


----------



## phinz

qmax said:


> IFR Aspid roadster.  Looks like a total hoot.



You are correct, q.

It's Spanish, Les.


----------



## les

at least I got to the right country!!!

I hate this game!!!!

what's the next picture?...


----------



## qmax

Where is this, what is significant about it?


----------



## les

I think it's Google HQ  Santa Clara,California


----------



## qmax

les said:


> I think it's Google HQ Mountain View, Santa Clara County, California




Nope.


----------



## les

qmax said:


> Nope.



better get in quick then...Phinz will be stirring soon


----------



## qmax

Not California.


----------



## les

Canada?


----------



## qmax

Not Canada, but there is a connection.


----------



## les

it's an island?


----------



## qmax

les said:


> it's an island?



More than one.


----------



## les

I think a nice big clue would be good


----------



## qmax

les said:


> I think a nice big clue would be good



I suppose that would be fair.  What in the World would you consider a good clue?


----------



## les

qmax said:


> I suppose that would be fair.  What in the World would you consider a good clue?



you are the person asking the question....just give a clue x


----------



## qmax

les said:


> you are the person asking the question....just give a clue x




....everybody was Kung Fu fighting....


----------



## Cooksie

Does it have anything to do with the 2010 Shanghai World Expo?


----------



## qmax

Cooksie said:


> Does it have anything to do with the 2010 Shanghai World Expo?



Not Shanghai 2010.


----------



## les

is it in Montreal...I have never seen this photo before...so it has to be wild guesses


----------



## qmax

Not Montreal.  Here's a pic of the same place about 50 years ago:


----------



## qmax

...Tricky Dick was once here.


----------



## les

....still looking...


----------



## qmax

......I don't know what I'm doing here, I could be someplace else
Like in Atlanta drinkin' wine, wine, wine
I don't know what I'm doing here, I should be someplace else
Like in Kentucky drinkin' 'shine, 'shine, 'shine......


----------



## les

qmax said:


> ......I don't know what I'm doing here, I could be someplace else
> Like in Atlanta drinkin' wine, wine, wine
> I don't know what I'm doing here, I should be someplace else
> Like in Kentucky drinkin' 'shine, 'shine, 'shine......



you are funny q....I just suck at this sometimes, I've asked Phinz for help...I don't know the song...but I googled it...still no nearer....


----------



## qmax

les said:


> you are funny q....I just suck at this sometimes, I've asked Phinz for help...I don't know the song...but I googled it...still no nearer....




The song is fairly obscure.  Unless you lived in the place it is about.


----------



## phinz

Riverfront Park. Spokane, WA. Right next to it is Canada Island, hence the Canada reference. '74 World's Fair.

The song is Spokane Motel Blues by Tom T. Hall.

http://www.rhapsody.com/tom-t-hall/storyteller-poet-philosopher


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Riverfront Park. Spokane, WA. Right next to it is Canada Island, hence the Canada reference. '74 World's Fair.
> 
> The song is Spokane Motel Blues by Tom T. Hall.
> 
> Music: Storyteller, Poet, Philosopher by Tom T. Hall - Rhapsody Online



 I knew you would come through.  Canada Island was actually part of the fair site.


----------



## les

well done Phinz!


----------



## phinz

What is this?


----------



## les

ermm I think it's guage


----------



## phinz

It is not a gauge.


----------



## les

does it measure anything?


----------



## phinz

Nope.


----------



## les

well, it looks like it could be the base of a jigsaw & the little screw is an adjuster, I'm not 100% sure ....is it a tool?


----------



## phinz

I can't get a straight answer out of this board.


----------



## phinz

So nobody is going to try to chip away at this? I can only give so many leading answers...


----------



## Cooksie

phinz said:


> I can't get a straight answer out of this board.


 
a level?


----------



## anotherbaker

jennyema said:


> That's the Wailing Wall in Jerusalem



I agree with you...


----------



## qmax

Something to score stone?


----------



## phinz

It does not score stone and it is not a level. Here's another version of this same item.


----------



## Cooksie

something to do with sewing?


----------



## phinz

Nope. You don't use it for any kind of sewing. It is used to help make something each and every one of these board users uses every time they log on.


----------



## les

something to do with signals?


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Nope. You don't use it for any kind of sewing. It is used to help make something each and every one of these board users uses every time they log on.




So I can presume it is used in the manufacture of a computer component?


----------



## les

qmax said:


> So I can presume it is used in the manufacture of a computer component?


you put it much better than me q 
i also meant signals in a computer


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I think it is part of a bass guitar. Perhaps part of a pick up?


----------



## phinz

Q's closest...


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> Q's closest...



I still don't know what it is.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

That's the thing that holds your removable media (cd roms, etc) in your computer case...I think?


----------



## bigdaddy3k

It's a P99 Space Modulator! (please stand by for the Earth shattering kaboom)


----------



## msmofet

bigdaddy3k said:


> It's a P99 Space Modulator! (please stand by for the Earth shattering kaboom)


 marvin is that you?


----------



## msmofet

keyboards?


----------



## phinz

It is none of these.


----------



## phinz

I've given it to you guys straight. That's all the leads Ic an give you.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

something to press or install or make a CPU chip on a mother board?


----------



## qmax

GhettoRacingKid said:


> something to press or install or make a CPU chip on a mother board?




Or a silicon wafer cutter?


----------



## phinz

The kid's very, very close.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hmmmm ok

is it a cpu tester for when they are being made?

a CPU fan base

the what look to be sliding pieces throws me off and the first pic is wow.


----------



## phinz

It is not a tester of any sort, nor is it a fan base. I've already given the answer, minus 4 letters.


----------



## phinz

Here's another version.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

It's used for installing prom chips so you don't bend the prongs??? ...but I don't know the name.


----------



## phinz

You're really, really, really, *really* close, MKAS... I'll go ahead and give it to you, because it is used just prior to installing. The original picture posted is an IC Lead Straightener. It's used to straighten the pins *before* installing. The last example I posted does both. You're up!

Here's an example of it in use, fwiw:


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

Woo hoo! 

Okay, my turn: 

What is this building? It has a specific name. (and I'll give a clue: obviously it's in a city...but this city is in the eastern US)


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

What? No guesses yet?? Okay...the city is DC.


----------



## les

MomsKitchenAndStuff said:


> What? No guesses yet?? Okay...the city is DC.


famous hotel?


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

No not a hotel. Here's another clue: this building is on 13th street.


----------



## les

13th? mmm unlucky for some hey?


----------



## lifesaver

Is it the Warner Theatre???????????


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

Good job lifesaver your turn!


----------



## lifesaver

Where is this and what is it?


----------



## les

Our Lady of Guadalupe Zocalo, Mexico City


----------



## ChicagoLarry

*Yes, Mexico City, but....*

I think it's the Metropolitan Cathedral in Constitution Square ("Zocalo"), but perhaps it is also known as "Our Lady of Guadalupe," I don't know (in which case the other poster would be the first correct answer). 

You can see the Aztec dancers that are always in the square.


----------



## lifesaver

Your turn ChicagoLarry


----------



## ChicagoLarry

*What is this?*

What is it, and what are the two ways it's used?


----------



## les

goodness! it looks like some sort of tool?


----------



## msmofet

it looks like something the Inquisition used.


----------



## cara

msmofet said:


> it looks like something the Inquisition used.



that's exactly what I thought...

can you sit on that thing? What size is it?


----------



## ChicagoLarry

cara said:


> that's exactly what I thought...
> 
> can you sit on that thing? What size is it?



No, Les, not a tool.

Cara, these things are about 7" high. Have you tried sitting on something that low? Quite difficult for most of us. Nevertheless you're on the right track with that guess. 

To win, be more specific and name both uses of this item. 

Hint: in a parts of the world, every man carries one around all day long, every day. You can find many photos of it on the web, both as shown here and in use.


----------



## Katie H

Is it some sort of prayer or yoga stool?


----------



## ChicagoLarry

Katie E said:


> Is it some sort of prayer or yoga stool?



No, Katie, not a prayer or yoga stool.


I'm new to this forum; how long should I wait before giving more hints or telling the answer... anyone?


----------



## msmofet

ChicagoLarry said:


> No, Katie, not a prayer or yoga stool.
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum; how long should I wait before giving more hints or telling the answer... anyone?


 hmmmmmmmmm i'll take a hint LOL


----------



## les

I'll take a hint too


----------



## ChicagoLarry

A bunch of softies, eh?  ;-)

Each man in certain African tribes carries one of these with him at all times. This is in tribal areas still largely untouched by modernity, where the people still live and dress much as they have for centuries. 

You've already guessed what they use it for during the day. The name of this thing reveals what they might use it for at night.

Now people... don't make me spell out which country for you! 



Okay, okay, okay... Giansanti, Silvester, and Beckwith & Fisher have all beautifully photographed these areas.


----------



## msmofet

ChicagoLarry said:


> A bunch of softies, eh? ;-)
> 
> Each man in certain African tribes carries one of these with him at all times. This is in tribal areas still largely untouched by modernity, where the people still live and dress much as they have for centuries.
> 
> *You've already guessed what they use it for during the day.* The name of this thing reveals what they might use it for at night.
> 
> Now people... don't make me spell out which country for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, okay... Giansanti, Silvester, and Beckwith & Fisher have all beautifully photographed these areas.


 who guessed?  something to sit on, something used by the Inquisition, used to pray? LOL


----------



## les

African head rest?

FOTOBANK Îïèñàíèå èçîáðàæåíèÿ JW00-5785


----------



## les

it also says it doubles as a stool, which Cara said..

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3231940994_85cc1be6be_o.jpg&imgrefurl=http://flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/3231940994/&usg=__CHlEsnfEgshlA56e-xrIOUnCKH8=&h=1191&w=1191&sz=213&hl=en&start=6&tbnid=Q0qdtf20Geo7sM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dethiopian%2Bwooden%2Bhead%2Brests%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## ChicagoLarry

*The answer*

I think we should name the winner Les. You're up next, Les.

The headrest is used in certain tribes of southern Ethiopia (Omo Valley). Perhaps elsewhere too, but I wouldn't know.

From puberty on, every man carries one at all times. It is used as a headrest to protect the elaborate hairdos, especially the ones coiffed with clay. It doubles as a stool during the day. About all these guys own is a single cloth wrap, some jewelry such as beads, maybe some kind of sandal, and their hand-carved headrest. For decoration, they paint their bodies. In most of Africa and the world at large, this kind of attire and decoration is put on for tourists or on ceremonial occasions. However, in the Omo Valley and a few other parts of the world, tribal life still thrives much as it as for centuries, and those people's attire is for every day, not for tourists. I'll attach a picture of my own of Hamar young men, in which you can see their headrests, and another picture I found on Google Images (sorry, can't credit them). 

Here are some links to additional pics, that show the item in use as both a headrest and stool. I've tried sitting on one and it's nearly impossible! (Picutres from PhotoBank will have their logo across the photos.)

Well, darn... this site won't let me give you the links, because I have not yet posted 15 times to this site nor "established" myself as a "member in good standing." This, after spending a lot of time finding the URLs, so that accreditation would be automatic.

I'll make smaller versions of the pictures and upload them, which I think would qualify as "fair use." (The single picture is my own. You can see 3 of the headrests the 4 guys are carrying.)

Your turn, Les.

-ChicagoLarry


----------



## les

ok, but I'm out tonight...so will put one up in the morning


----------



## les

What is this?


----------



## ChicagoLarry

les said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it some kind of fancy plumb bob?


----------



## les

no not a plumb bob..but I can see what you mean


----------



## msmofet

looks like a little rocket


----------



## ChicagoLarry

Apparently it moves through either air or water. Is it water?

No, wait... forget the above... The little stand looks more like a permanent display stand, not a way to store a tool that you drag through water for some reason. Therefore I guess it's a useful thing that's merely in the shape of a miniature torpedo, bomb, rocket or whatnot. I don't see any dials on torpedos, using Google images.

Given the little dials, maybe it's a desk gadget that tells the temperature & humidity?

But what about the tip? Looks like a protector cap on it.

My final answer: *Is it a pen, and the little dials are just decoration?* (But if a pen, what's with the little eye on the top? Maybe you stick the cap on the other end when you want to write?)


----------



## les

msmofet said:


> looks like a little rocket



not a rocket


----------



## Andy M.

It's a flow meter.


----------



## les

Andy M. said:


> It's a flow meter.


  yep..you're up, it was thrown out the stern of a ship to measure speed


----------



## Andy M.

*Put On your Thinking Caps!*

Guess what this tool is!  It has a specific purpose.


----------



## Alix

Making buttons or snaps?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Guess what this tool is! It has a specific purpose.


 
pig puller


----------



## Andy M.

No to both.

What the heck is a pig puller?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> No to both.
> 
> What the heck is a pig puller?


 
I don't know...couldn't think of anything else.

Is it the tool used to crimp the ring in a bull's nose???


----------



## Alix

Some kind of tool used on saddlemaking?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know...couldn't think of anything else.
> 
> Is it the tool used to crimp the ring in a bull's nose???



I'm really beginning to wonder about your background.  Pigs and bulls??

That's not it.


----------



## Andy M.

Not for saddles either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm really beginning to wonder about your background. Pigs and bulls??
> 
> That's not it.


 
Summertimes on my uncle's dairy farm when I was a kid. I used to build fence and wrangle cattle, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it used for shaping metal?


----------



## Andy M.

No but it's used on a metal object.


----------



## taxlady

Pulling the nails out of a horse's shoe?


----------



## FrankZ

I know.. but I am not tellin...


----------



## Alix

Stamping a design on something metal.


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> I know.. but I am not tellin...



Sure you do.




Alix said:


> Stamping a design on something metal.




Sorry.


----------



## Barbara L

I was thinking along the same lines as taxlady, but I was thinking of tongs that hold the horseshoe while it is put in the fire and hammered out.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

A good guess but not correct.


----------



## Alix

Poking a hole in something?


----------



## Andy M.

Nope.

It's automotive


----------



## phinz

Looks kind of like an old set of hog ring pliers, but that's probably not what it is.

Could be exhaust hanger pliers.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brake spring pliers......


----------



## LPBeier

I should know this - does it have something to do with the belts (fan, etc.)?


----------



## Kayelle

Husband says it's a cleco pliers to remove cleco clamps.  Whatever that means.


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Brake spring pliers......



We have a winner!

Congrats, Uncle Bob.  Your turn.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don't run off...........I shall return.


----------



## Uncle Bob




----------



## Uncle Bob

Here Ya go.........


----------



## Andy M.

Is it an adjustable bending or shaping tool?


----------



## Uncle Bob

One could say that........


----------



## forty_caliber

No idea.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

phinz said:


> Looks kind of like an old set of hog ring pliers, but that's probably not what it is.
> 
> Could be exhaust hanger pliers.


 
See...pig pullers!!!!    Phinz said what I was thinking to begin with!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They look like some type of vise.


----------



## LPBeier

It is a wrench to shape hot metal into horse shoes.


----------



## Uncle Bob

None of the above..........


----------



## Alix

Would a teeny hint be OK? Please UB?


----------



## Andy M.

I'm stumped.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

toe nail clipper?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Look in the carpenter's tool box...


----------



## Andy M.

Does it cut tenons?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No it does not......


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Dowl clamp?


----------



## Andy M.

Is it used to sharpen a blade?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> Is it used to sharpen a blade?



In a broad sense...Yes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stave end shaper...Not sure what it's really called.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry No.......

The old Master Carpenter needed this to maintain one of his tools to peak performance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Saw Sharpener!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

It looks like a tool used to clip horses hooves.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Saw Sharpener!!!!



I think this is it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Saw Sharpener!!!!



You are so very, very, very, very, close!!!!

Certainly a part of the total process.....Specifically to????????


----------



## Andy M.

A saw tooth set


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> A saw tooth set



Exactly!!!!!!!!!



Saw set - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M.

*Where Is This?*

Can you name the location?


----------



## taxlady

Machu Pichu


----------



## Andy M.

That didn't take very long.

Very good, Taxlady!

Your turn


----------



## taxlady

I would love to go there.



Sorry to spoil the fun.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I would love to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to spoil the fun.



You didn't spoil the fun!

Now it's your turn to post a photo for us to guess.


----------



## taxlady

Okay, what kind of critter is this?


----------



## Uncle Bob

South American Howler


----------



## Alix

Thats not a howler monkey...its a monkey though. From India?


----------



## Zhizara

A lemur?


----------



## taxlady

Not a monkey, not a lemur, South America is the right continent.


----------



## Zhizara

Kinkajoo?


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Kinkajoo?



Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner.

His name was Snoopy, and he lived at my house for a couple of months.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Uncle Bob said:


> Exactly!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Saw set - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
By the time Andy piped up I had been at work for 5 hours...specific...I should at least get a boobie prize!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Can you name the location?


 
Before I even look at the answers...you'll have to trust me on that...It's Macchu Picchu...too bad I was at work!!!!!

I had Kinkajoo, too at first glance. Come on, I'm glued here now...show us another tough one I can't get in less than 20 guesses!


----------



## Zhizara

Wow I got one.  Bear with me awhile.  I didn't expect to win so I don't have anything ready yet.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

*what is this*

 used for?


----------



## Zhizara

A frog gig? A spading fork?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

*sorry*

Sorry no, also sorry for taking your turn Zara.


----------



## taxlady




----------



## Zhizara

A press for leaves.


----------



## Zhizara

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Sorry no, also sorry for taking your turn Zara.



Not a problem at all.  I couldn't figure out how to upload a picture, so I was posting back to give it away when I saw yours.

Princess Fiona told me how to set up my picture album, so I'm back in the game.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> A press for leaves.



No, but warm.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm fairly sure I've seen it before on Martha Stewart, and it was used in making ... paper...Then she did something with leaves..., I think.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A hermetically sealed coffin for a cat????


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Uncle Bob said:


> A hermetically sealed coffin for a cat????


 
My Latte' just told me you  are NOT funny.  Me...I'm LMFAO!!!!!!!
Now she's glaring at me!


----------



## Andy M.

A press for duck?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A book binding press


----------



## Joshatdot

some kind of food press thing ..


----------



## taxlady

Joshatdot said:


> some kind of food press thing ..



Yes, but be more specific.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A cookie cutter..........


----------



## Andy M.

A press for duck?

A terrine press?


----------



## Uncle Bob

press chocolate for tree ornaments.......


----------



## taxlady

Not for duck, terrine, or chocolate.


----------



## Uncle Bob

tortilla press thingy,.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Apple Press


----------



## taxlady

Not for tortillas or apples


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Honeycomb press


----------



## taxlady

Not for honey or honeycomb

Anyone want a hint?


----------



## Andy M.

ok


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm ready for one...


----------



## taxlady

It's used in Denmark, Sweden, Iceland, and probably in Norway and Finland as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fish press for the oil!!!!   Cod press


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fish press for the oil!!!!   Cod press





No!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lutefisk killer


----------



## taxlady

No, no, not fish


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> No, no, not fish


 
I forgot to put the  on that last post.


----------



## taxlady




----------



## mollyanne

...i just got here so i'm not sure if this has been said but....ham? A press for ham?

...or maybe Tofu? Yes...pressed tofu?


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> ...i just got here so i'm not sure if this has been said but....ham? A press for ham?
> 
> ...



Closest answer so far.


----------



## taxlady

Here's another hint:


----------



## Joshatdot

100% bacon burrito press?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pancetta press.

(oh I want a bacon burrito!)


----------



## justplainbill

Looks like an eel gig.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pancetta press.
> 
> (oh I want a bacon burrito!)



Nope, but I thought that _________ looked like pancetta too, when I read bacon.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Looks like an eel gig.



What's an eel gig? Would that be something for fishing eel? That doesn't look anything I can imagine using for jigging.

No, nothing to do with eel.


----------



## taxlady

Has everyone given up? Want the answer?


----------



## Andy M.

I've given up.  I've never sen anything like that.  Is it a home made whatever?


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Bacon BURRITO!!!!! Now I am totally jonesing for bacon.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Romollade press? I know I misspelled that! here it is phonetically Rooo moo lahd.


----------



## taxlady

bigdaddy3k said:


> Romollade press? I know I misspelled that! here it is phonetically Rooo moo lahd.



Remoulade is a lot like tartar sauce 

It's a "Rullepølse" (rolled sausage) press. That's a Nordic cold cut usually made from pork or lamb and seasoned, usually with pepper and allspice, but it varies. Nowadays it is usually bought at the butcher shop or deli.

I have started making, because it's not available at the local deli in Quebec. I wish I had a press, but I make do with a loaf pan that the Rullepølse goes into and another one on top and a string to make it really tight. I get my DH to squish them together while I tie knots.

Spiced meat roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm surprised that no one from places with Icelanders recognized the Rullepølse.


----------



## Andy M.

That was a good one.  I didn't even know that existed.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> That was a good one.  I didn't even know that existed.



Yeah, that cold cut is kinda unique and odd. I make it because I like Danish food and because I like making my own cold cuts with no weird additives. The ingredient labels on commercial cold cuts are scary. 

Anyone want the recipe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara's turn!!!  I'll PM her!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Zhizara's turn!!!  I'll PM her!



This will probably be easy, but I think it's neat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not playing, I already know!


----------



## Zhizara

I guess I wanted too long to post, everyone went home.


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like two tiny fish or a microscopic photo of two cells.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Yeah, that cold cut is kinda unique and odd. I make it because I like Danish  ...


 

It's also made in Russia, very good stuff, btw.


----------



## LPBeier

Is it a space shuttle re-entering the atmosphere?


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> Looks like two tiny fish or a microscopic photo of two cells.



 Nope.


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> Is it a space shuttle re-entering the atmosphere?



Sorry.


----------



## qmax

MyCn 18 (Hourglass Nebula).

Sheesh, this is a thread from the past.


----------



## Zhizara

qmax said:


> MyCn 18 (Hourglass Nebula).
> 
> Sheesh, this is a thread from the past.



I told you it would probably be easy.  Your turn.


----------



## qmax

This is probably too easy also.


----------



## Zhizara

I think I know, but I'll wait for others to guess.  I don't want another turn so soon (until I find something really good).


----------



## taxlady

Is it a radio telescope?


----------



## Kayelle

It's a radome from a US Airforce AWACS aircraft derived from a Boeing 707.


----------



## LPBeier

qmax said:


> Sheesh, this is a thread from the past.



Yes, but a great thread to bring back to life! 

I have no clue on this new one.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> It's also made in Russia, very good stuff, btw.



Do you ever make it? Is the Russian one rectangular? Is it brined before it's cooked?


----------



## Alix

I Googled, Kayelle, I think you're right. Why don't you go ahead and post a pic.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Do you ever make it? Is the Russian one rectangular? Is it brined before it's cooked?


 
Neah, it's redily available in the store and it's pretty good too.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> It's a radome from a US Airforce AWACS aircraft derived from a Boeing 707.




I knew that would be to easy.

Take it away


----------



## Kayelle

It's only "easy" if you know what it is.  In this case, my husband knew right away, not me.  
OK
I just got here this morning so it will take me a few minutes to find something.  Be back in a few.


----------



## Kayelle

OK.  Where is this?


----------



## Andy M.

A rocky cliff overlooking the water.


----------



## taxlady

Mallorca?


----------



## qmax

Santorini


----------



## Kayelle

It is that Andy....but.

No, not Mallorca Taxlady.


----------



## Kayelle

Gmax.......everything is easy for you!!  That was fast.

Yes, our Santorini Greece wedding picture 3 yrs ago tomorrow.

Your turn again.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Gmax.......everything is easy for you!!  That was fast.
> 
> Yes, our Santorini Greece wedding picture 3 yrs ago tomorrow.
> 
> Your turn again.



I am envious.

What? Where? :::


----------



## taxlady

Those smokestack-like things make me think brewery or distillery.


----------



## qmax

taxlady said:


> Those smokestack-like things make me think brewery or distillery.




 Neither.


----------



## Kayelle

That is Topkapi Palace in Istanbul Turkey. Specifically that's a picture of the kitchens and those are the chimneys of the kitchens.   A very interesting place, where at one time they cooked for thousands.  You should see the size of the pots inside!

edited spelling of Topkapi


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> That is Topkapi Palace in Istanbul Turkey. Specifically that's a picture of the kitchens and those are the chimneys of the kitchens.   A very interesting place, where at one time they cooked for thousands.  You should see the size of the pots inside!
> 
> edited spelling of Topkapi



Very good. 

Topkapi is a fascinating place.


----------



## taxlady

qmax said:


> Very good.
> 
> Topkapi is a fascinating place.



Wow! You guys have been some interesting places.


----------



## Kayelle

I just had a turn so I'll give it to anyone who hasn't posted a picture in the last 5 pictures........I guess I can do that?


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Gmax.......everything is easy for you!!  That was fast.
> 
> Yes, our Santorini Greece wedding picture 3 yrs ago tomorrow.
> 
> Your turn again.



You got married in Greece?  Oh wow!!!  Though our wedding under the apple tree in our back yard wasn't too shabby either!  But I have always wanted to go to Greece.  

Oh, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> You got married in Greece?  Oh wow!!!  Though our wedding under the apple tree in our back yard wasn't too shabby either!  But I have always wanted to go to Greece.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary!



Thanks so much LP  Yes, it was very romantic, although we look confused in the picture because the official in the white suit was speaking Greek. 

Actually, under your apple tree sounds *just* as endearing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I just had a turn so I'll give it to anyone who hasn't posted a picture in the last 5 pictures........I guess I can do that?


 

I'll take you up on that! 

Name the mountain and Country


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Could it be Scotland, Ben Nevis or Snowden Wales?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You've got Scotland, can you name the mountain?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cairn gorms?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I give in, what time is it in Montana?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is 12:36 AM, Thursday the 4th.   In 20 minutes I turn into a pumpkin or an ogre, I always forget


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Its 06.30 here and we are in the middle of very high winds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are having a string of warm days coming up...I wish the weather would decide to cool down, I'm ready for it!  Stay safe, I hate the wind!


----------



## Alix

Some Scottish mountain...do we have a name yet?


----------



## qmax

The Cobbler.


----------



## mollyanne

Stac Polly?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Isle of Skye


----------



## qmax

qmax said:


> The Cobbler.



BTW - The Cobbler is also known as Ben Arthur.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> The Cobbler.


 

Ding, Ding, Ding!

Sorry guys, I went to work!

The Cobbler it is.

Your turn qmax!


----------



## qmax

So, keeping with the geologic theme...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Iceland?


----------



## Alix

Now THAT is a cool picture. I've no idea where it is, but that sure as heck looks like a fault line to me.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Iceland?



No, Ma'am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Andes?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Andes?



Nope.

Actually, if anyone knew this one, I figured it would be you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> Nope.
> 
> Actually, if anyone knew this one, I figured it would be you.


 

Yellowstone River Valley?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yellowstone River Valley?



Nope.  That is a magnificent place though,  Paradise Valley.  I actually lived there when I was a very young child.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Am I in the right hemisphere?

Glacier National Park?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Am I in the right hemisphere?
> 
> Glacier National Park?



In the past I have been so forthright with clues, but this place is practically in your neighborhood.


Not Glacier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Banff?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Banff?




I said neighbor hood, not a few hundred miles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Mission Mountains?

It's not the Sapphires or the Bitterroots.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Mission Mountains?
> 
> It's not the Sapphires or the Bitterroots.




Nah.


This place is so magnificent, but so obscure.

It's got an "Asian" name.  Based on what it is reminiscent of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it in Shoshone National park?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is it in Shoshone National park?



Nope.

Final clue.  It's probably 50-60 miles from your home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last guess, because obviously I haven't seen it.

Blackfoot River Valley?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last guess, because obviously I haven't seen it.
> 
> Blackfoot River Valley?



The picture is of the specific geologic feature of the the cliff face. It has a name

First time I saw it was on a commercial flight crossing the country.  Looked down and saw that.  It is a 12-13 mile long  cliff, couple thousand feet high. It is startling.

I googled furiously to find out what it was, had never heard of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am truly stumped.  My hiking and car wanders have never taken me to this.


----------



## Alix

Is that in Yellowstone National Park?


----------



## Kayelle

Is that a picture of part of the Continental Divide in Montana ?


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Is that a picture of part of the Continental Divide in Montana ?




It is part of the continental divide in Montana.  What's it called?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Great Wall of Montana!


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> It is part of the continental divide in Montana.  What's it called?



Geeze , it has a name?

 Good name PF  !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Geeze , it has a name?
> 
> Good name PF !!


 
I sat up till 3 this morning trying to guess...I'm stumped!  Probably takes 3 days to hike into it, dragging your ass donkey.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Great Wall of Montana!



That's actually not far off base.  Keep trying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> That's actually not far off base. Keep trying.


 
Now I can't, I had to Google...it's in the Bob Marshall Wilderness and you do have to pack your donkey in.  As a matter of fact, we were planning a trip to Seeley-Swan next spring.  And it's not in my neighborhood, it's in my freaking backyard!  Can't wait!


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I can't, I had to Google...it's in the Bob Marshall Wilderness and you do have to pack your donkey in.  As a matter of fact, we were planning a trip to Seeley-Swan next spring.  And it's not in my neighborhood, it's in my freaking backyard!  Can't wait!



It's in the Bob Marshall Wilderness, but that is not the feature's name.  

The 12 mile long cliff is called the Chinese Wall.  Yeah, it is practically in your backyard.

I'll give this one to you.  Find a pic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> It's in the Bob Marshall Wilderness, but that is not the feature's name.
> 
> The 12 mile long cliff is called the Chinese Wall. Yeah, it is practically in your backyard.
> 
> I'll give this one to you. Find a pic.


 
I didn't mean for you to say it...I knew it but didn't say, because I had to Google it.

picture finding...unless someone else would like a turn?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I didn't mean for you to say it...I knew it but didn't say, because I had to Google it.
> 
> picture finding...unless someone else would like a turn?




Google is part of the game.  Nothing wrong with that.

Sheesh, most of these pics are so obscure, no one go figure them out without an internet search.

Go ahead, you're up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looking, looking!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Common name...I don't need the spatial location.


----------



## Andy M.

nebula


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, not clear...the name of the formation and it's not a nebula, it has a specific name...like "The Milky Way Galaxy" or "The Horsehead Nebula."


----------



## qmax

I sorta hate to do this so quick...Cartwheel Galaxy..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> I sorta hate to do this so quick...Cartwheel Galaxy..


 
You are so correct! Should've known better than to post a space pic.

Your turn!


----------



## qmax

Really odd...what are these?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

finger cuffs


----------



## Kayelle

wedding rings of two machinists


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> wedding rings of two machinists



  They are, in fact, wedding rings.

Swing away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> finger cuffs


 
wedding rings....same thing!


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> wedding rings....same thing!



  I have never heard that term.  I guess you are up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> I have never heard that term. I guess you are up.


 

Just kidding!!!   Next up, please!!!  I have a storage room to fill!  and I need a nap...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Go for it, Kayelle!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Okie dokie..........I need to find something.  Be back in a few.


----------



## Kayelle

OK  What, where?  I'll be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Light house or prayer tower?


----------



## qmax

Point Venus, Tahiti.


----------



## Kayelle

Yes, that's the lighthouse in Tahiti built in 1867 by the father of Robert Lewis Stevenson.  I'm curious qumax if you recognized it or Googled it somehow?

You're up.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Yes, that's the lighthouse in Tahiti built in 1867 by the father of Robert Lewis Stevenson.  I'm curious qumax if you recognized it or Googled it somehow?
> 
> You're up.



I Googled lighthouse images, but didn't see anything that looked like that.


----------



## Andy M.

I googled lighthouses, black and white lighthouses, European lighthouses, Asian lighthouses, South American lighthouses, Caribbean lighthouses, lighthouse architecture, etc.  I got tired and fed up and quit before I got to the Pacific.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I walked away, whistling...sleep was calling!


----------



## Kayelle

It's a picture I took myself so I knew there would not be an exact match, but I thought the foliage may have been a hint. We have taken lots of lighthouse pictures, but this is our favorite, as it's so unusual.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> I googled lighthouses, black and white lighthouses, European lighthouses, Asian lighthouses, South American lighthouses, Caribbean lighthouses, lighthouse architecture, etc.  I got tired and fed up and quit before I got to the Pacific.



You should have googled square lighthouses.  I had found it in about 2
minutes.

I'll have to think of something to post.


----------



## Zhizara

I thought it would have been unfair to Google.


----------



## qmax

Zhizara said:


> I thought it would have been unfair to Google.




Why would that be?

Internet searches are integral to the game.

Excerpt from from the first post (does not preclude google):

Rules: 
1: The poster of the picture must know what or where it is !
2: The one who gets it right gets to put the next photo up.  
3: You Must put weather you are wanting the where or the what it is.
4: Poster is right because of rule number one ! 
5: You can ask for clues !


----------



## Kayelle

Zhizara said:


> I thought it would have been unfair to Google.



Apparently not Z, but I thought so too.  Looking over this "years old" thread it seems at one time it was more of a guessing game by asking questions of the poster rather than a race to Google for an answer.  Some of the ancient posts were really a fun read, check them out.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, this is a years old thread, but that just goes to show you it is a popular and good one!

By the way, my guess was the tower where Rapunzel was kept captive,  See her hair hanging down there?


----------



## Kayelle

> By the way, my guess was the tower where Rapunzel was kept captive,  See her hair hanging down there?





Are you around qmax?  You're up....


----------



## qmax

OK, try this:


----------



## LPBeier

An overhead view of the launch pad for a space shuttle?

Or how about an electro-magnetic water pump?


----------



## Kayelle

Husband looked at it and said " it's looks like a detector from either the Sanford or CERN particle accelerator".   Greek to me, but he seems to know what it is.


----------



## taxlady

Whatever it is, it isn't an overhead view and it's BIG.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Husband looked at it and said " it's looks like a detector from either the Sanford or CERN particle accelerator".   Greek to me, but he seems to know what it is.




It is, in fact, CERN's Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## Zhizara

Okay, I get it.  My problem is not having photos to post.  I like playing, in fact I got the last one right, but by the time I posted it someone else had answered correctly, so I deleted my post.

I guess until I gather some good photos to post, I'll just keep watching, and making my own guesses without posting.

I do enjoy this thread and have been following for awhile.  

LPB:  I thought it might be Rapunzel's tower, but she must have escaped already 'cause my picture didn't show any hair


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> It is, in fact, CERN's Large Hadron Collider.



Husband nodded his head.  

I'm afraid to ask him "what's that" because I know I won't get the short version. 

He's a keeper though. 


OK........off looking.  be back in a few.

Z......go looking now cuz you're sure to get one soon.  Hope next one is it.


----------



## Kayelle

OK here we go.....

Where is this house, and what is the street address?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Husband looked at it and said " it's looks like a detector from either the Sanford or CERN particle accelerator". Greek to me, but he seems to know what it is.


 
Funny, I looked at it and decided it was CERN's Particle Accelerator...your DH and I must read the same things or watch the same movies!


----------



## Zhizara

I was crocheting away watching a show on the Big Bang this afternoon and they showed a segment on the CERN.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny, I looked at it and decided it was CERN's Particle Accelerator...your DH and I must read the same things or watch the same movies!



 Nope, he had been at the one in Stanford.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Husband nodded his head.
> 
> I'm afraid to ask him "what's that" because I know I won't get the short version.
> 
> He's a keeper though.
> 
> 
> OK........off looking.  be back in a few.
> 
> Z......go looking now cuz you're sure to get one soon.  Hope next one is it.



Short answer: they accelerate subatomic particles to almost light speed and smash them into atoms and learn about the stuff that atoms are made of.

Particle accelerator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> OK here we go.....
> 
> Where is this house, and what is the street address?



Millions of people have seen this place, doesn't exist anymore.

From the movie Meet Me In St Louis.

Benson House in St. Louis.  5135 Kensington.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> Millions of people have seen this place, doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> From the movie Meet Me In St Louis.
> 
> Benson House in St. Louis. 5135 Kensington.


 
That's too bad, it's a beautiful house!


----------



## LPBeier

Oops, Guess no one is getting my humour today 



taxlady said:


> Whatever it is, it isn't an overhead view and it's BIG.



I knew it wasn't an overhead view, but had no clue what it was and that was the first thing that came to mind.  I like to participate even if I am without a clue   The second answer was a legitimate one from my hubby.



Zhizara said:


> LPB:  I thought it might be Rapunzel's tower, but she must have escaped already 'cause my picture didn't show any hair



I was quipping that the long rope or twine or whatever it is was her hair! 

Okay, maybe they aren't that funny.....


----------



## Kayelle

Yes what a gorgeous house......Here's the song from the movie with the address ......"The Boy Next Door", Judy Garland.

MySpace Player


You're up again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Oops, Guess no one is getting my humour today


 
I'm getting it!  Shrek keeps asking me what's funny!  You didn't hear me roaring?


----------



## qmax

LPBeier said:


> Oops, Guess no one is getting my humour today
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it wasn't an overhead view, but had no clue what it was and that was the first thing that came to mind.  I like to participate even if I am without a clue   The second answer was a legitimate one from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> I was quipping that the long rope or twine or whatever it is was her hair!
> 
> Okay, maybe they aren't that funny.....



The Large Hadron Collider came on-line this year, huge deal as far as physics goes. They haven't run it a full power yet. The thing has a 27 mile circumference.

Some wing-nut fears were that this thing could create a black hole that would swallow the Earth.


Large Hadron Collider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## qmax

I had one "Q'd" up:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> The Large Hadron Collider came on-line this year, huge deal as far as physics goes. They haven't run it a full power yet. The thing has a 27 mile circumference.
> 
> Some wing-nut fears were that this thing could create a black hole that would swallow the Earth.
> 
> 
> Large Hadron Collider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
If it happened they would never know...of course, maybe it did happen...in another reality, not ours.


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> ...Some wing-nut fears were that this thing could create a black hole that would swallow the Earth...



Well that's just ridiculous!  The thing is going to explode and cause the earth to rocket into the sun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> I had one "Q'd" up:


 
That is the Men's Loo on the Death Star.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is the Men's Loo on the Death Star.



Husband and I are rolling PF!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Husband and I are rolling PF!!


 
I'm laughing harder now than I did when I posted it!


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is the Men's Loo on the Death Star.




????

No holes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

From the door you can't see it! You have to be standing over it and looking down.

Sorry, it struck me funny and I was posting while in a fit of giggles.


----------



## Zhizara

Please don't be sorry.  We always need a good laugh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Please don't be sorry. We always need a good laugh!


 
True, but I've distracted us from our objective which is qmax's pic and guessing what it is.  And Punday is over (I hope).

Qmax, please repost your picture.  I think it looks like a sleeping pod at a Japanese train station or Airport.


----------



## Alix

qmax, the interior of an MRI chamber?


----------



## qmax

Not a hotel pod, not an MRI chamber.


----------



## taxlady

Looks like something "futuristic" from the '60s or early '70s. All I can think of is that those things look like seats attached to a wall, but then the ceiling is too low.

It reminds me a bit of something an ophthalmologist makes you look at, except for the "seats" and carpet.


----------



## qmax

taxlady said:


> Looks like something "futuristic" from the '60s or early '70s. All I can think of is that those things look like seats attached to a wall, but then the ceiling is too low.
> 
> It reminds me a bit of something an ophthalmologist makes you look at, except for the "seats" and carpet.




It does date to that era.


----------



## Kayelle

Is it the seating from a film set, like "2001 a Space Odyssey"?


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Is it the seating from a film set, like "2001 a Space Odyssey"?



Not a film set.

There is a common theme to the prior posted pic of the house, though.


----------



## Alix

Space shuttle?


----------



## qmax

Alix said:


> Space shuttle?



Nothing to do with space.


----------



## Andy M.

So I googled St. Louis World's Fair to no avail.  Then I went to the 1964 NY worlds fair.  Again no luck.

Help us out a little.


----------



## Kayelle

Is it, or was it, in the the Space Needle from the Seattle World's Fair in '63?


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Is it, or was it, in the the Space Needle from the Seattle World's Fair in '63?




Nope

The commonality with the house is not the World's Fair.


----------



## Kayelle

GOT IT......

It's St. Louis Gateway Arch tram car.  Found an exact match.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> GOT IT......
> 
> It's St. Louis Gateway Arch tram car.  Found an exact match.



That would be it.  Riding one o fthose cars is sort of like riding in a big dryer drum.


I actually had put up that pic before, but that was about 6000 posts ago.   Everyone farting around in this thread now is new to it, or wouldn't remember.


----------



## Kayelle

That was a fun one, q.  
I feel a little guilty taking another turn.  Is there anyone here who's been playing and hasn't posted a picture, that would like my turn?

I'll give it an hour.  First one here gets a turn, otherwise I'm ready.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> That was a fun one, q.
> I feel a little guilty taking another turn.  Is there anyone here who's been playing and hasn't posted a picture, that would like my turn?
> 
> I'll give it an hour.  First one here gets a turn, otherwise I'm ready.



Don't feel guilty.


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> Don't feel guilty.



Thanks q, but it's something I'd like to do.  Maybe more will be inclined to have some fun too.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Thanks q, but it's something I'd like to do.  Maybe more will be inclined to have some fun too.


----------



## Kayelle

OK, times up, and I tried.

Here we go......
Where and what is this?


----------



## qmax

Is it in the UK?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, it wasn't Katherine Hepburn's home...I just checked.


----------



## Kayelle

yes, it's in the UK


----------



## Kayelle

It's also a public place, not a private residence.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> It's also a public place, not a private residence.




Did someone famous once live here?


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> Did someone famous once live here?



Although obviously wealthy, the person who built the place certainly was not world famous.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Although obviously wealthy, the person who built the place certainly was not world famous.




I get that fame is a relative term.  Is it a recognizable name and did they live here, rather than just build it?


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> I get that fame is a relative term.  Is it a recognizable name and did they live here, rather than just build it?



It was never intended to be a private residence, so if the the builder in the 1700's lived there, it doesn't state that on their website. No, I wouldn't say he had a recognizable name.


----------



## Kayelle

The place is not named after the builder.


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> The place is not named after the builder.



Is it a hotel, of sorts?


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a school or abbey?


----------



## Kayelle

qmax said:


> Is it a hotel, of sorts?



yes


----------



## Kayelle

The location and name of the place are the same.


----------



## qmax

Is it near Plymouth?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, it is!  I believe it is Elfordleigh Manor in Plymouth!


----------



## Kayelle

Nope, neither one of you are correct. 

Not in England.


----------



## Kayelle

Are you guys getting bored with this?  Want some more hints?


----------



## qmax

Not bored, but I have a real job, so I give a minute here and there to this during the week.

This pic has me stumped, though.


----------



## Andy M.

yes, please


----------



## Kayelle

OK Andy.  Ask me anything (within reason) you'd like.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it in Australia?


----------



## Kayelle

No, not Australia.  To recap what was said before, it's in the UK although not England.


----------



## LPBeier

Is it in Ireland?

(I'm "working" too, just checking once in awhile)


----------



## qmax

LPBeier said:


> Is it in Ireland?
> 
> (I'm "working" too, just checking once in awhile)



My bet is Scotland.

Upon further thought, Ireland isn't part of the UK.  Northern Ireland is.


----------



## Kayelle

Yes, it's Scotland. You can't get to this place by car however.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> OK, times up, and I tried.
> 
> Here we go......
> Where and what is this?



Thought I'd repost the picture so folks don't have to go hunt for it.


----------



## 4meandthem

Inverness


----------



## 4meandthem

Argyll


----------



## Kayelle

I don't understand your answers 4me.


----------



## Kayelle

The clues for this game start with post #12257 on page #1226


----------



## 4meandthem

Kayelle said:


> I don't understand your answers 4me.


 
Both Hotels and places in Scotland.I assume neither are right now.


----------



## Andy M.

i give up.  I can't stand another minute of google.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> i give up.  I can't stand another minute of google.




I'm there too.  I swear I have looked at a pic of every rural hotel in Scotland.  

I am done.

Kayelle, as far as I am concerned, you win this one.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Carnoustie, the hotel on the golf course.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Inn at Ardgour


----------



## Kayelle

all wrong answers.  I'll post the answer when I get here tomorrow.
Maybe someone will get it before then.

Goodnight and sweet dreams.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Loch Ness Lodge


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Turnberry


----------



## Kayelle

Good morning everyone.   Sorry nobody got it. 

The picture is of the Colansay Inn on the island of Colonsay, one of the islands of the Inner Hebrides in Scotland.  It is the most remote hotel in the United Kingdom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Good morning everyone.  Sorry nobody got it.
> 
> The picture is of the Colansay Inn on the island of Colonsay, one of the islands of the Inner Hebrides in Scotland. It is the most remote hotel in the United Kingdom.


 
At least now I have a list of places to stay in the Scotland Highlands


----------



## Kayelle

OK Let's try this.  Hopefully it will be easier. 

What is the name of the formation on the left and what's the name of the National park?


----------



## 4meandthem

I think it is the most remote hotel on Google.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least now I have a list of places to stay in the Scotland Highlands


If you ever want to get away from it all, this is the place PF.  There are only 100 full time residents on the island.  It's beautiful and *quiet.

*Could be, 4me.  However it shows up in google with "island hotels in Scotland".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Balancing Rock, The Arches National Park in Moab, Utah


----------



## Kayelle

**ding* *ding* *ding**  That didn't take long PF!!

Take it away darlin' !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> **ding* *ding* *ding** That didn't take long PF!!
> 
> Take it away darlin' !!


 
Just happened to drive by once! 

I'm heading for work, so keep your spurs on!  Here's the pic!


----------



## qmax

Kayelle said:


> Good morning everyone.   Sorry nobody got it.
> 
> The picture is of the Colansay Inn on the island of Colonsay, one of the islands of the Inner Hebrides in Scotland.  It is the most remote hotel in the United Kingdom.



Funny, I scoured UK and Scotland, even looked at the Shetlands.  I actually thought of the Hebrides, but didn't look.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just happened to drive by once!
> 
> I'm heading for work, so keep your spurs on!  Here's the pic!




Yosemite Falls.


----------



## Kayelle

I know, but I'm passing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> Yosemite Falls.


 
And Qmax wins again!  You are up or maybe you're asleep...next round is yours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I know, but I'm passing.


 
Yeah, but what time of day was the picture taken?


----------



## qmax

Name and location of this:


----------



## Andy M.

Masada


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Masada



Not Masada.

WAY back in this thread, I had posted a pic of Masada.


----------



## Andy M.

San Leo


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> San Leo




No sir.  It's not in Italy.


----------



## Kayelle

Spain?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ireland?


----------



## qmax

Not Spain, not Ireland.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's hard to tell from an oil painting...England?


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's hard to tell from an oil painting...England?




That is actually a photograph, with some color enhancement.

Not England.


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> Name and location of this:



Is this somewhere in the Middle or Near East?


----------



## Alix

The writing at the bottom of the picture looks Arabic. I'd look at North Africa maybe?


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Is this somewhere in the Middle or Near East?




It is.


----------



## Andy M.

Nakhl. Oman.


----------



## Andy M.

Krak des Chevaliers, most famous Crusader castle


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Krak des Chevaliers, most famous Crusader castle




I knew that would be too easy.

You're up.


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> I knew that would be too easy.
> 
> You're up.



Not really, it takes a combination of factors to solve a photo.  The right person with some knowledge in an area and some googling gets a winner.  In this case, I thought the architecture looked Middle Eastern and went from there.

I don't see this thread as a contest to see who can stump the players longest.


----------



## Andy M.

What was this used for?


----------



## Secundinius

Andy M. said:


> What was this used for?


 
Either to remove the brain thru the nasal canal (Egyptian mummification) or to remove something from the body, surgically, in the least invasive manner (at the time).


----------



## Andy M.

You could be right but it has a very specific use that I am looking for.


----------



## Kayelle

Olive jar plucker.


----------



## Andy M.

Not for olives


----------



## Kayelle

pickle plucker


----------



## taxlady

cherry pitter


----------



## Secundinius

Kidney stone remover?


----------



## Kayelle

Secundinius said:


> Kidney stone remover?



owie.


----------



## Secundinius

Kayelle said:


> owie.


 
Owie is some of the other instruments they currently use, but that's another discussion. 

Meant gallstones not kidney stones. Kidney stones are almost always passed naturally...

edit: Which in turns brings me back to kidney stones... lol.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, none of the above.


----------



## Secundinius

Nose hair plucker?


----------



## Andy M.

No, not that.


----------



## Kayelle

is it a food related tool?


----------



## Andy M.

No, it is not.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> I don't see this thread as a contest to see who can stump the players longest.



I don't either, but I do think the point is to be challenging (and interesting).


----------



## 4meandthem

A clock winder


----------



## 4meandthem

Cleaning a pistol


----------



## squeaker

I think, It's an Antique spring loaded ice cube chopper called a Chip Chop used in making Alcoholic Cocktails.


----------



## Andy M.

All interesting guesses but all incorrect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Victorian tweezers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Small hand vise for tying flies for fishing


----------



## puptentacle

A Treppanner? For removing sections of skull?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

For setting Diamonds or Pearls


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, none of your excellent guesses are correct.

The device is a little over a foot long and is used by one person on another person.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

A dentists tool


----------



## Andy M.

No.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

A tool to remove tape worms


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

To screw screws through a plate to fix a broken bone


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Alix

Hint?


----------



## 4meandthem

A hamster castrator


----------



## Alix

I thought it was an ice cube grabber, but if its something from person to person, I'm clearly mistaken.


----------



## Andy M.

No to all guesses to date.

Though this is an antique medical tool, modern tools are still employed to perform the same function.


----------



## qmax

It's a bullet extractor.


----------



## Alix

Tonsillectomy thingy?


----------



## puptentacle

If that's a back scratcher, I'll just stick with the bamboo type.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Silly guess:  Belly Button Lint Picker!

Real guess: Biopsy tool


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> It's a bullet extractor.



It is indeed!

A French tool developed to grasp and remove musket balls.   You unscrew it to open the claws, insert the tool so the open claws surround the bullet then screw it up so it closes the claws so you can withdraw the tool with the bullet.

You're up qmax.


----------



## qmax

What, where and why are these?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bajau Laut houses built on stilts, Malaysia.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bajau Laut houses built on stilts, Malaysia.



That would not be it.


----------



## taxlady

Ooh, I know that one. I just have to google the name.

Maunsell Army Sea Forts in the Thames and Mersey estuaries. They are from WWII. They were built to help defend GB.


----------



## qmax

taxlady said:


> Ooh, I know that one. I just have to google the name.
> 
> Maunsell Army Sea Forts in the Thames and Mersey estuaries. They are from WWII. They were built to help defend GB.



Wow, that's good.

You're up.


----------



## taxlady

qmax said:


> Wow, that's good.
> 
> You're up.



Uh oh, now I have to find something.

Where is this and what is it called?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've made myself silly, even typed "Forsverets" into Google, but I cannot find that building, but now I know a bit about Norwegian and Danish defense.


----------



## Alix

Thats not Ticonderoga is it? It doesn't look right.


----------



## Alix

Kastellet, in Copenhagen


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Kastellet, in Copenhagen



And we have a winner.

How ever did you figure it out? Okay, anyone who ever lived in Copenhagen would recognize it right away, but most tourists wouldn't remember it.


----------



## Alix

It looked like a star fort, so I started Googling star forts. Took me a while to find it though. COOL ONE!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've made myself silly, even typed "Forsverets" into Google, but I cannot find that building, but now I know a bit about Norwegian and Danish defense.





So you figured out what "Fotogalleri" means. I tried googling "Forsvaret" and  "Forsvarets Fotogalleri" and I couldn't find anything, even though I knew what I was looking for.


----------



## Alix

Here's one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dried cranberries?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> So you figured out what "Fotogalleri" means. I tried googling "Forsvaret" and "Forsvarets Fotogalleri" and I couldn't find anything, even though I knew what I was looking for.


 
"Fotogalleri" was the easy part.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dried cranberries?



Nope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beetle carapaces and larvae?


----------



## Alix

Ew. Nope, closer the first time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coffee beans


----------



## 4meandthem

olives after pressing


----------



## 4meandthem

crushed grapes


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> It looked like a star fort, so I started Googling star forts. Took me a while to find it though. COOL ONE!



I had never even heard of star forts. Yup, it is cool. It's a great place for a walk or a picnic and it's close to where my mum's apartment is.


----------



## Alix

4meandthem said:


> crushed grapes


And we have a winner! You're up 4meandthem.


----------



## 4meandthem

Sitting down to dinner...................BRB


----------



## 4meandthem

What famous gym is this?


----------



## Andy M.

Arnold Schwartzenager's gym


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Charles Atlas Gym


----------



## 4meandthem

No and No.

Maybe not THAT famous.

I was going to do the Titanic's gym but it had a poster of the ship on the wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gold's Original Gym


----------



## taxlady

Ben Weider's gym?


----------



## 4meandthem

No and no he is not household name but famous in the sport
I doubt anybody here would recognize his name
weightlifting used to be called something else


----------



## Andy M.

First US Olympic training gym.


----------



## 4meandthem

He was known as the trainer to the stars.
He trained Lou ferigno,Arnold Shwartzenegger,Robert blake,Clint Eastwood,James Garner.
One of his regiments he was known for was 3 dozen eggs a day.


----------



## Alix

Jack Lalane? (Sp?)


----------



## 4meandthem

All great guesses but no.

It was a north hollywood gym that closed in 1995.


----------



## qmax

Vince Gironda's


----------



## 4meandthem

Vince Gironda's gym is it.


----------



## qmax

What's this?


----------



## Andy M.

How big is it?


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> How big is it?




They actually come in a variety of sizes.

If I had to guess, this one is around 5 or 6 feet long.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a cane or walking stick of some type?


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Is it a cane or walking stick of some type?




Nothing to do with walking.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a scepter that signifies royalty?


----------



## qmax

Not a symbol of any kind.


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it used for rope


----------



## Alix

A strigil?


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> Is it used for rope




Nope.

Navy guy might recognize it though.


----------



## 4meandthem

Tailhook


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a hand held thing or is it part of a larger thing.


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> Tailhook



Ding ding!

Swing away.


----------



## 4meandthem

This has two names I want both.


----------



## puptentacle

It's a Kodama or Tree Spirit. Japanese. I don't know of a second name, however. 

Can anyone tell I've seen WAY too much anime with my daughter?


----------



## 4meandthem

Those are both names.


----------



## puptentacle

Great! I'm working on a good post. Give me a bit of time.


----------



## puptentacle

Photo taken by yours truly. I don't need a location, just what it is. Bonus if you can tell me what application this is used for.


----------



## 4meandthem

groundwater pump for irrigation


----------



## puptentacle

No, you are...

HEY! WAIT! YOU GOT IT!!! 

Gee, I thought that would take longer. 

4meandthem, it's on you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

puptentacle said:


> No, you are...
> 
> HEY! WAIT! YOU GOT IT!!!
> 
> Gee, I thought that would take longer.
> 
> 4meandthem, it's on you.


 
I was going to say the same thing when I saw 4meandthem had it.  Not the most fun job I ever had!


----------



## 4meandthem

What famous house is this. It has a scary background but not a haunted house.


----------



## Andy M.

Is that Lizzie Borden's house?


----------



## 4meandthem

Yes it is!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> Yes it is!


 
Andy probably lives next door!


----------



## Andy M.

Not next door but the house is about an hour from here and I've seen it several times. 

BRB with a pic.


----------



## Andy M.

Which manufacturer made this and what is unique about it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Buick Skylark, first motorized ragtop.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Buick Skylark, first motorized ragtop.



Nope


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Which manufacturer made this and what is unique about it?




Chrysler turbine powered concept car, circa 1963.


----------



## Andy M.

that's it.


----------



## qmax

This has a couple of names.


----------



## ohbear

looks like an opencast mine to me


----------



## qmax

ohbear said:


> looks like an opencast mine to me



No.  Much larger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like huge mudpot...but one bigger than an opencast mine???

Is it in space?

Spiral Galaxy, perhaps?


----------



## Alix

It looks like water.


----------



## qmax

Not water, not off planet.


----------



## 4meandthem

tornado


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> tornado




Nope.  Not weather.


----------



## 4meandthem

Saharas eye


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> Saharas eye



That would be it.  Also known as the Eye of Africa and the Richat Structure.

Really fascinating, popular with astronauts.  This thing is more than 30 miles across.

Check it out on Wiki and Google Earth.


----------



## taxlady

qmax said:


> That would be it.  Also known as the Eye of Africa and the Richat Structure.
> 
> Really fascinating, popular with astronauts.  This thing is more than 30 miles across.
> 
> Check it out on Wiki and Google Earth.



Very cool


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> That would be it. Also known as the Eye of Africa and the Richat Structure.
> 
> Really fascinating, popular with astronauts. This thing is more than 30 miles across.
> 
> Check it out on Wiki and Google Earth.


 
Very cool!  Thanks qmax!


----------



## 4meandthem

What is this place?


----------



## qmax

Setenil de las Bodega in Andalucia, Spain.


----------



## 4meandthem

Thats it


----------



## qmax

Where is this place?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mammoth Falls in Yellowstone


----------



## 4meandthem

The hot springs in Turkey...BRB with a name

pamukkale


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> The hot springs in Turkey...BRB with a name
> 
> pamukkale



Winner!


----------



## 4meandthem

what is this


----------



## qmax

Gate to Angkor Thom.


----------



## 4meandthem

correct


----------



## qmax

4meandthem said:


> correct



It was obvious it was a temple at Angkor, but those are so vast it was tough finding this particular structure.


Now for something a bit different:


----------



## taxlady

Mars lander cushion


----------



## qmax

taxlady said:


> Mars lander cushion



Sheesh...that was quick.


----------



## Andy M.

qmax said:


> Sheesh...that was quick.



I was leaning towards the Sta-Puf marshmallow man after reconstructive surgery.


----------



## taxlady

qmax said:


> Sheesh...that was quick.



Lucky guess. Well, I am a bit of a science nerd.

What's this?


----------



## Andy M.

It's a collapsable shovel with lights so you can shovel at night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I was leaning towards the Sta-Puf marshmallow man after reconstructive surgery.


 
Better than my first impression...cod piece for the Michelin man...


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It's a collapsable shovel with lights so you can shovel at night.



Dang, that was quick.

It's a fold-able snow shovel with reflectors, so you can position it on the road and be visible.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Dang, that was quick.
> 
> It's a fold-able snow shovel with reflectors, so you can position it on the road and be visible.



I bet the Canadians here even know where I bought it


----------



## Andy M.

Good Luck with this very specialized tool


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it used for auto diagnosis/repair


----------



## Andy M.

It is an automobile related tool.


----------



## taxlady

I'm pretty sure I've seen one, but not a clue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

diagnotsic for measuring the gunk in your gas tank?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## 4meandthem

Hay probe


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it used in the food or alchohol industry


----------



## Rocklobster

Proctologist tool?


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> It is an automobile related tool.



No to all


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Related to engine repair??


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Rocklobster said:


> Proctologist tool?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Water divining or gas leaks


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it a heat probe of some sort


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## Kayelle

Husband says, "it's a bore scope for inspecting the inside of engines"


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it a siphon of sorts?


----------



## Andy M.

It is neither a bore scope nor a syphon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it a diagnostic tool?


----------



## Andy M.

No, it's a tool used to make a specific adjustment to a specific part of a specific brand of automobile.


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it an Italian brand car


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timing Tool for a Hummer


----------



## Andy M.

Not Italian and not a timing tool.


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it for an American Brand and is it for the drive train?


----------



## Andy M.

It's for a European brand and not for the drive train.


----------



## taxlady

Okay, since I think I have seen one, is it for a Volvo?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## 4meandthem

is it for a volkswagon


----------



## Andy M.

No, it's for a Mercedes


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it for adj the suspension?


----------



## 4meandthem

Mirror tool


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> Mirror tool



Ding, Ding,  Ding!  We have a winner.  This tool is used to adjust the outside mirrors on some Mercedes.

For some reason, known only to Mercedes engineers, the adjustment screw is hidden in the depths of the car.  This tool is used to reach it.

Well done, man.  You're up.


----------



## 4meandthem

What/where is this


----------



## taxlady

I know that one, but I have a unfair advantage, so I'll let other people guess for a while.


----------



## Andy M.

Statue of the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Statue of the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen


 
What he said!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Statue of the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen



And more specifically at the Langelinie Quay in Copenhagen.

I used to live less than 1.5 km from there. If you remember the star fort, Kastellet, that I posted, you can actually see a tiny blob that is the Little Mermaid. BTW, she just got back to Copenhagen from China yesterday.


----------



## 4meandthem

that is it


----------



## Andy M.

What is this called and where is it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it located in the Middle East?


----------



## qmax

It's in Namibia.  It's called the Lion's Mouth.


----------



## Andy M.

Right you are!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, I had pretty much ruled out the western hemisphere!


----------



## qmax

Beautiful, isn't it?   What, where and why?


----------



## qmax

So...no takers?


----------



## taxlady

I haven't a clue. Some piece of modern sculpture?


----------



## Andy M.

I wasn't able to find anything about it.  

Is it a memorial or monument?


----------



## qmax

taxlady said:


> I haven't a clue. Some piece of modern sculpture?




It's not just art for art's sake.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> I wasn't able to find anything about it.
> 
> Is it a memorial or monument?




It is a memorial.


----------



## Andy M.

Located in the USA


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Located in the USA




No.


----------



## Andy M.

Which country is it in.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> Which country is it in.



I give you this...it's in Asia.


----------



## qmax

qmax said:


> I give you this...it's in Asia.




OK, that COULD be misleading....Indian subcontinent.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think it looks like the popes hat..........just a thought lol


----------



## qmax

Ok. lots of time gone by.  Time for another clue....

This commemorates a tragic event.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Tsunami


----------



## qmax

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tsunami



No.  Human caused tragedy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tianamen Square


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tianamen Square



Np.  Maybe I wasn't clear.  This is on the Indian subcontinent.


----------



## granny713212

Is this in Amsterdam?


----------



## qmax

granny713212 said:


> Is this in Amsterdam?



???

See the post above yours.


----------



## cara

we had this two years ago 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...is-a-photo-of-19642-1080.html?highlight=india


Jalianwala Bagh

in rememberance of the Amritsar Massacre in 1919
__________________


----------



## qmax

cara said:


> we had this two years ago
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...is-a-photo-of-19642-1080.html?highlight=india
> 
> 
> Jalianwala Bagh
> 
> in rememberance of the Amritsar Massacre in 1919
> __________________




Yeah, I posted it originally.  Thought it was worth a recycle.


----------



## cara

I knew I had seen it before - but first I couldn't remember where and when ;o)


----------



## taxlady

This thread is getting forgotten.

What's this?


----------



## Kayelle

a soap dish is too easy I guess?


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> a soap dish is too easy I guess?



Yup, that would be too easy. Not a soap dish.


----------



## roadfix

Thumb rest?


----------



## taxlady

Nope. It is the size of a soap holder.


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, the size of a soap holder... to big to be a worry stone then...
Is it used to start fires? For lack of a better guess.


----------



## Kayelle

Is it a thingy for chopping with one of those half moon shaped knives?  Don't you love my technical terms??


----------



## pacanis

I love your technical terms. I know what you mean! lol

Is it a mortar?


----------



## taxlady

Not for starting fires, not for using an uloo, not a mortar.


----------



## Kayelle

Uloo, that's the knife word I was looking for.

Is this thing food related TL??


----------



## taxlady

Yes, it is food related.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A mold for filling pasties or turnovers.  I was going to guess an Ulu knife, till I saw you say it wasn't.


----------



## taxlady

Nope, not a mould or even a mold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Nope, not a mould or even a mold.


 
Just because you guys up north have orphaned "u"s...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just because you guys up north have orphaned "u"s...





My spell checker complained about "mold". Yup, we adopt all those "u"s you guys get rid of.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

My nearest Town is Mold, Flintshire


----------



## taxlady

Want a hint?


----------



## Barbara L

Is it used to measure something?

Barbara
P.S. Thank you for not letting this thread die! My husband started it about a zillion years ago!


----------



## taxlady

No, not used for measuring.

It would be a shame if this thread died. It's fun.


----------



## Zhizara

I'd like to guess, but I don't want to have to find something to post.  How about I ask you to post something for me if I get it right?  By Proxy, like.  I like this thread too.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I'd like to guess, but I don't want to have to find something to post.  How about I ask you to post something for me if I get it right?  By Proxy, like.  I like this thread too.



Sure, or we could ask if anyone wants to try and if not, I'll put something.


----------



## pacanis

A _zillion_, Barbara?!  I have been away. I thought is was only a billion.
;^)


----------



## Andy M.

How big is this thing?  

It looks like it's made out of wood, is it?

Is it ever made out of other materials?


----------



## pacanis

It was said it's the size of a soap holder, unless you wanted more specific.


----------



## Rocklobster

spoon rest?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> How big is this thing?
> 
> It looks like it's made out of wood, is it?
> 
> Is it ever made out of other materials?



I've never actually seen one. But, since I know what it is for, I will guess that it's about 4"-6" long.

Yes, it is made of wood. From internet research, it seems that they are always made of wood. I can see no good reason it couldn't be made of some other materials, but I think wood would be the nicest.


----------



## taxlady

Not a spoon holder.


----------



## Andy M.

OK, ready for that hint now...


----------



## Barbara L

Do you use it lying on the counter, or do you hold it in your hand?


----------



## taxlady

I discovered this thing when researching a recipe for the supper I made yesterday, 2010-12-28.


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> Do you use it lying on the counter, or do you hold it in your hand?



Lying on the counter.


----------



## Barbara L

Do you put your potato on it so that you can slice it without slicing all the way through?

Barbara


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> Do you put your potato on it so that you can slice it without slicing all the way through?
> 
> Barbara



You got it. It's called a "kartoffel bræt" which means a potato board.


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  Off to find a picture to post!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Took awhile, but what is this?

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Sure, or we could ask if anyone wants to try and if not, I'll put something.



Great, works for me.  Now if I had a clue.  Is it a mortar?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> You got it. It's called a "kartoffel bræt" which means a potato board.


Potato board? Interesting. Nifty picture.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it for presentation?  That device on a plate with a food item in the bowl.


----------



## Barbara L

No, it served a useful purpose, other than presentation.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

egg separater


----------



## taxlady

For fishing something out of the soup and then letting it sit to cool?


----------



## Barbara L

It would work for either of those, but no.  A word in my last post was kind of a hint (not to what it is, but something else).


----------



## Andy M.

A 'slotted' serving spoon


----------



## Barbara L

No.  Hint: The hint word in the other post was "served."


----------



## Zhizara

I have no clue, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a tennis trophy!  Goes in the Davis cup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a pie server


----------



## pacanis

I was thinking it was a communion spoon until Andy got it, but I can't find a pic of it anywhere with the Davis Cup.


----------



## Andy M.

That ain't it Fred.  I was just playing off the word 'serve'  Barbara hasn't been back this morning.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, lol. It looked like it could have gone with the Davis cup.
And you sounded so sure  ;^)


----------



## Silversage

For squeezing a tea bag after steeping?


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry it took me so long to get back.  No, it is none of the above.  

Actually the clue word was "served" as in "in the past."  I doubt these are used anymore.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I will be gone for several hours and will not be able to respond until late tonight.

I will give a big hint though.  It was used to remove a specific item from a serving dish.

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

Apple from whole pig's mouth?  Serve meatballs?


----------



## Silversage

The liver?


----------



## Barbara L

Nope!  Not apples, meatballs, or liver!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Grandpa's teeth?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  It would probably work for that Fred, but no!  It is for a food item.  Something we still eat but as often as not now use our fingers to remove from the dish.

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

Fried chicken? Dinner rolls?  Dang, I really liked the apple answer. LOL


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, none of the above!

Think sweet!

Ok, I am on my way out the door now!  If you come up with it and then do a search you can confirm it that way. Otherwise I will be home in 7 hours or so.

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

mints?


----------



## pacanis

It's an antique bon bon spoon.

oops. ETA, I found it here http://bananasarebeautiful.blogspot.com/


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> It's an antique bon bon spoon.
> 
> oops. ETA, I found it here BANANAS ARE BEAUTIFUL


Yep!  I was reading that they used to use them before refrigeration and preservatives made bon bons less messy.


----------



## pacanis

I read that earlier yesterday, but I didn't come across any spoons that ornate, so didn't think that was it. Not until you said it was for sweets.

OK, probably too easy...
What is this called?


----------



## bethzaring

adjustable top link on a 3 point hitch?


----------



## Zhizara

melonballer


----------



## pacanis

bethzaring said:


> adjustable top link on a 3 point hitch?


 
You goat farmer you... 

You're up, Beth! You can't get any more precise than that.


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> You goat farmer you...
> 
> You're up, Beth! You can't get any more precise than that.


 
hehehe....I've had some recent training and note taking


----------



## bethzaring

what is this green thing?  The blue and orange thing are not part of it.....looking for two words..


----------



## pacanis

Disc harrow?

I know my tractor wouldn't be big enough to pull it.


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> Disc harrow?
> 
> I know my tractor wouldn't be big enough to pull it.


 
close, but no..

It is a disc, but I am looking for the word that describes a special feature of this disc..


----------



## taxlady

Disc plough (plow)


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Disc plough (plow)


 
not a plough/plow


----------



## pacanis

Is it a disc _planter_? Minus the seed hopper?


----------



## Alix

Cultivator?


----------



## bethzaring

no, no,

I am looking for the adjective that goes before the word, disc.....(it's in the photo)

I guess most discs do not have this feature..


----------



## Andy M.

multi-


----------



## bethzaring

no, it's a disc, only has one function; to disc


----------



## pacanis

A _tandem_ disc?


----------



## bethzaring

not tandem

the word I am looking for has to do with the method of transporting this particular kind of disc.....it names this disc


----------



## pacanis

hmmm... I may need to post this on my favorite tractor forum ;^)


----------



## pacanis

Is it a transport disc, also known as a wheel disc?


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> Is it a transport disc, also known as a wheel disc?


 

ding ding ding


'round these parts, it is known as a wheel disc,

never heard it called a transport disc


----------



## Andy M.

Could we city slickers have an explanation of this tool's use?


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> Could we city slickers have an explanation of this tool's use?


They use it to dispose of city slickers who get a little too nosy.


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara L said:


> They use it to dispose of city slickers who get a little too nosy.




Neeever miiiiind....


----------



## pacanis

lol, that was funny Barbara.

Beth, I started doing searches of discs and came up with "transport disc, also known as a wheel disc". I don't know what they're called around here. I've never seen one with the wheels before.

Andy, Disc harrows used to break up the ground and smooth it out, such as in the Spring, in a corn field before they plant. It gets rid of the old rows and tills in the old stalks and weeds. You need a lot of horsepower to run ground engaging equipment that big. It basically does what a rototiller does, but on a large scale.

Be back with a pic in an hour or so.


----------



## pacanis

OK...
What breed of dog is this? Nickname accepted


----------



## Barbara L

It's a cutie, whatever it is.  Is that one of yours Fred?

Barbara


----------



## taxlady

Airedale?


----------



## pacanis

Nooo, not one of mine, Barbara, but they are kinda cute. I've never seen one in person.

Not an Airedale, Taxlady.


----------



## Barbara L

Is it a barbet?


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Is it a barbet?


 
Holy cow, Barbara, you hit me over the head with that one. I never heard of a Barbet and was going to tell you it wasn't a Jameset either 

No, it isn't, but it sure looks like one, doesn't it? You'll find of lot of European breeds are similar looking, but have different names from country to country, with other subtle changes. 
It is a kind of water dog, like the Barbet. I did not read that Barbets were used like the dog I posted though.
Good guess. You learned me something


----------



## Barbara L

I had never heard of a Barbet either, but I noticed that dog had kind of rain boot feet, so I did a search for "rare water dogs."  Back to the drawing board!

Barbara


----------



## Chef Munky

Labradoodle?


----------



## Andy M.

Portuguese Water Dog


----------



## pacanis

No, no... they do like the water though.


----------



## bethzaring

is it a Maltipoo?


----------



## bethzaring

or a Schnoodle?


----------



## pacanis

No, it's more rare and not a designer dog. 
As one website says, they were bred for a unique purpose.


----------



## bethzaring

beaverdambreakerupperdog?


----------



## pacanis

Not that unique a purpose, lol.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

I think I know! Is is a German Wirehaired Pointer?


----------



## pacanis

Nope, good guess though. They do look a lot like them. These dogs are smaller.
And while they have been used as hunting dogs/retrievers, there is another use they are much better known for. At least in Italy... France...


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Nope, good guess though. They do look a lot like them. These dogs are smaller.
> And while they have been used as hunting dogs/retrievers, there is another use they are much better known for. At least in Italy... France...



Truffle dogs.  Don't know the breed name.


----------



## pacanis

We have a winner!

"
The *Lagotto Romagnolo* is a *rare breed* that originated in Italy. These  were bred for the unique purpose of seeking out valuable truffles. This is the only type of dog bred for this purpose! The breeds descendants were  who retrieved fowl, thus the Lagotto has many features of these types of dogs. The Lagotto Romagnolo is also called the Romagna Water Dog or the Italian Truffle Dog. This breed is still very rare in the United States and is recognized by the F.C.I."
Italian Truffle Dog | Dog Picture Gallery

Good job, Zhizara.

oops, I didn't know all those links would post by C&Ping


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> "
> The *Lagotto Romagnolo* is a *rare breed* that originated in Italy. These [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]dogs[/COLOR][/COLOR] were bred for the unique purpose of seeking out valuable truffles. This is the only type of dog bred for this purpose! The breeds descendants were [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]water [COLOR=blue !important]dogs[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] who retrieved fowl, thus the Lagotto has many features of these types of dogs. The Lagotto Romagnolo is also called the Romagna Water Dog or the Italian Truffle Dog. This breed is still very rare in the United States and is recognized by the F.C.I."
> Italian Truffle Dog | Dog Picture Gallery
> 
> Good job, Zhizara.
> 
> oops, I didn't know all those links would post by C&Ping



Anyone who feels like it may have my turn.  

Zhizara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Anyone who feels like it may have my turn.
> 
> Zhizara


 
I'll go Z!  This is in Wyoming, quite grand!  Wish I had a better pic of it.  I know I've mentioned several times where I lived in Wyoming (Laramie)...so that is your first clue.







Have fun!


----------



## Andy M.

Camel Rock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Camel Rock


 
Nope.  This is actually a huge formation in the middle of the prairie.  It has many campsites and picnic sites in among the rocks.


----------



## Andy M.

Medicine bow National Forest


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Medicine bow National Forest


 
LOL!  This is a _specific recreational area_ in Medicine Bow National Forest.  I think Medicine Bow encompasses the entire south east corner of Wyoming...  It's NOT Curt Gowdy Park!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  This is a _specific recreational area_ in Medicine Bow National Forest.  I think Medicine Bow encompasses the entire south east corner of Wyoming...  It's NOT Curt Gowdy Park!




Gimme a break!  There's only so much you can accomplish searching Google!


----------



## Zhizara

Monuments National Park?


----------



## Andy M.

Vedauwoo campground


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Gimme a break! There's only so much you can accomplish searching Google!


 
Known to the Arapaho Indians as 'Land of the Earthborn Spirit'

It's between Laramie and Chyenne, north of I-80


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Vedauwoo campground


 
You got it!  I've climbed and repelled those rocks.  Been climbing ithem since I was 5.


----------



## Andy M.

What is this lighthouse's name and where is it located.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> What is this lighthouse's name and where is it located.




California Lighthouse in Aruba.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> What is this lighthouse's name and where is it located.


 
Fred...by the ocean...sorry, duck and run!


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> California Lighthouse in Aruba.


Rats! I was going to say Aruba Lighthouse in California!

Believe me Princess Fee, if qmax gets ahold of a "what and where is this" question, he is pretty much always right!  And he has probably been there!  Yep, I'm jealous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Rats! I was going to say Aruba Lighthouse in California!
> 
> Believe me Princess Fee, if qmax gets ahold of a "what and where is this" question, he is pretty much always right! And he has probably been there! Yep, I'm jealous!


 

One of these days, I'll make it farther than Glacier or Yellowstone...with a camera with good batteries in it.  I'm still kicking myself for dead batteries when I was in Yellowstone.


----------



## qmax

Tell me about this....


----------



## Andy M.

_Sea Shadow_ was built in 1985 and used in secret but normal service until her public debut in 1993, to examine the application of stealth technology on naval vessels. In addition, the ship was designed to test the use of automation to enable the reduction of crew size. The ship was created by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA), the U.S. Navy and Lockheed. _Sea Shadow_ was developed at Lockheed’s Redwood City, California facility, inside the Hughes Mining Barge, which functioned as a floating drydock during construction and testing.


----------



## qmax

Andy M. said:


> _Sea Shadow_ was built in 1985 and used in secret but normal service until her public debut in 1993, to examine the application of stealth technology on naval vessels. In addition, the ship was designed to test the use of automation to enable the reduction of crew size. The ship was created by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA), the U.S. Navy and Lockheed. _Sea Shadow_ was developed at Lockheed’s Redwood City, California facility, inside the Hughes Mining Barge, which functioned as a floating drydock during construction and testing.




Well that was quick.

Swing away.


----------



## Andy M.

What's this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> What's this?


 
a credit card reader?


----------



## pacanis

I'll say a plastic bag sealer, but it looks too high-tec for that.


----------



## Andy M.

IT is neither a card reader nor a bag sealer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medical?


----------



## Zhizara

stapler?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither medical nor a stapler


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a book light


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

how big is it?


----------



## Andy M.

About 4"-6" long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

does it use batteries?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

page or picture scanner?


----------



## Andy M.

Inventive guesses, PF.  Sadly, they're all wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Inventive guesses, PF. Sadly, they're all wrong.


 
I'm down to a remote controlled door stop


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm down to a remote controlled door stop




WOW you're good.  Yet another inventive guess that's wrong.


----------



## pacanis

I've even gone the personal shredder route and a DVD scanner or reader


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I've even gone the personal shredder route and a DVD scanner or reader


 
Since it isn't medical, I can't make any REALLY inventive guesses  Of course, I wouldn't want to make Andy blush...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Since it isn't medical, I can't make any REALLY inventive guesses  Of course, I wouldn't want to make Andy blush...




Not likely, darlin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Not likely, darlin'


 
I'll rephrase...I wouldn't want to blush, describing anything to you!

This pic has me totally stumped.  Would it be used in an office?


----------



## Andy M.

Not in an office.  It's intended for personal use, one person at a time.


----------



## pacanis

I can't find it yet, so I'll throw out a guess.
Is it a pedometer?


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

A hair straightner?


----------



## babetoo

Andy M. said:


> What's this?


 
is it a fancy cell phone?


----------



## Barbara L

I can't wait to see what it is--my last two guesses were pedometer and hair straightener, and I also thought of the bag sealer.   

I also thought money clip.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Pedometer is close.  Expand on that.


----------



## Barbara L

Does it hook onto a bike to show how far you have ridden?


----------



## Andy M.

No, it's not operated attached to any equipment


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GPS unit?


----------



## Andy M.

Not GPS


----------



## pacanis

Does it measure your heart rate?


----------



## Andy M.

It may as part of its listed functions but it's not called out in the description I have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pulse Oximeter


----------



## Andy M.

No.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's that doohickey that does that thing, you know...it does it real good!


----------



## pacanis

It's a Fitbit.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's that doohickey that does that thing, you know...it does it real good!



Yeah, what she said.


----------



## pacanis

Here's the website.
Fitbit


----------



## Andy M.

Great sleuthing Fred!  You're up.


----------



## pacanis

That was a toughy.
I don't think I'd want something that tells me how much I lay around 

OK, what is this?
The gray marks are me editing out the name and logo.


----------



## pacanis

Hittin' the sack. If anyone gets it they can post a pic of it in use and carry on.


----------



## Zhizara

It certainly looks like a casement window crank.


----------



## pacanis

Not a crank, but you're right, it does.

It's an accessory and is hard to picture until you see it attached.


----------



## Andy M.

So this is a part of another item?  It does not work alone?


----------



## pacanis

It "works" alone, but it does not perform it's function or designed purpose alone. Kind of like a tire will roll by itself, but belongs on a car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It looks to me like the assmebly of a rifle without the stock or barrel.


----------



## pacanis

You're warm...


----------



## Andy M.

Trigger Guard


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A  pistol assembly with out grips or barrel.


----------



## pacanis

You're warm.


----------



## pacanis

It's not part of a disassembled gun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

part of a re-loading kit?


----------



## Andy M.

laser sight


----------



## pacanis

ding, ding, ding, ding...
Andy's got it.
They've really become quite small, not adding much bulk to the gun.
This one is for a "pocket pistol"


----------



## Andy M.

Name this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a router?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## roadfix

A spooler?


----------



## Andy M.

No.  Do you mean like for thread?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Plumb Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chalk Line


----------



## Andy M.

Neither, UB.


----------



## roadfix

Is it used in carpentry?


----------



## Andy M.

Not used in carpentry


----------



## roadfix

Is it part of a manufacturing tool?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## pacanis

I've looked at every hand cranked vintage gizmo out there... all but one anyway.
So a WAG, is it an aerator or pump?


----------



## roadfix

Is it a hunting tool?


----------



## Andy M.

Not an aerator or a pump or a hunting tool.


----------



## roadfix

Is it used in crafts?


----------



## Andy M.

Not aircraft, sea crafts, space crafts or arts and crafts.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Not aircraft, sea crafts, space crafts or arts and crafts.


 
Witchcraft?


----------



## roadfix

a medical instrument?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## roadfix

sporting gear?


----------



## Andy M.

No it isn't


----------



## roadfix

food related?


----------



## Silversage

clothesline ?


----------



## Andy M.

Not food related or a clothesline.


----------



## roadfix

Is it used indoors?


----------



## Andy M.

Most likely but not necessarily.


----------



## Silversage

tape measure?


----------



## roadfix

portable generator?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither


----------



## babetoo

fishing reel?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## roadfix

Is a similar gizmo still made today?


----------



## Andy M.

yes


----------



## roadfix

water pump?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## roadfix

Does the crank wind up a spring inside?


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Does the crank wind up a spring inside?




Not sure but I don't think so.


----------



## roadfix

crank for a patio umbrella?


----------



## Andy M.

"It's an antique and it was a quality of life device.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> "It's an antique and it was a quality of life device.


 
I'm not telling you what Shrek said it was!


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Witchcraft?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not telling you what Shrek said it was!




I thought of that too.  It's not that far off base.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a personal massager


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, the crank makes it vibrate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Yes, the crank makes it vibrate.


 
Need a minute to get my picture uploaded!  Can't believe i guessed it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What is this?


----------



## Andy M.

A woodworking tool for cutting a pattern/line/slot into wood.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> A woodworking tool for cutting a pattern/line/slot into wood.


 
You got it!

It's a Coachmaker's Beading Router.


----------



## Zhizara

Rats!  I thought it was a winder for a very large clock. LOL


----------



## pacanis

This is as good as place as any to ask someone to name this pic, cuz I sure can't 
I got it from the formerly active members' pics recently added. I'd ask the member, but they haven't been here since 2006 
What are these? (their caption is below)



_My hubby Stu remembered eating these when he lived in Brooklyn and asked me to make them and I did and he loved them._


----------



## Silversage

Is it a bialy?


----------



## pacanis

Silversage said:


> Is it a bialy?


 
Are they?


----------



## Andy M.

i think it's a bialy.  I just googled it and looked at images.


----------



## pacanis

I Googled it, too, but just looked at the wiki pic. And it didn't look like those.
So it bialy a NYC thing? I've never heard of it before... which isn't saying much. I have no idea what scones are either, lol.


----------



## Silversage

A bialy is sorta similar to a bagel, except it's baked without boiling, and it always has 'stuff' on top.  

A scone is an upscale biscuit.  It usually (not always) has stuff in it, fruit, spices, etc.  They're shaped more like a small wedge of pie, instead of a circle.  The texture is a little more 'crumbly' than a biscuit.  I think the scone was the British original, and the Scots-Irish derived the biscuit from it when they came to the Americas.

But I could be wrong on both counts.


----------



## Zhizara

I don't know, but it kind of looked like mushrooms to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The Soprano's always had pizza bialy at the Bada Bing.

The dough on the ones that I have had were tender and slightly sweet but the toppings were sauce and cheese.

The ones in the picture look like spinach or sausage under the cheese.


----------



## Andy M.

It sort of looks like this one.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting. I've got to make these sometime... and scones, too.
Thanks for the sleuthing!


----------



## pacanis




----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


>





?????????????????????


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> ?????????????????????


 
I fully expected you to have guessed it, Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

I hate to let you down, pac.  Maybe more brain cells will be awake in the morning and I can redeem myself.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sure it will hit you when you lie down.
Which is what I'm going to do right now.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm curious.


----------



## FrankZ

Is that a shish kabob?


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> Is that a shish kabob?


 
We have a winner!
Did it take the hint I posted this morning? 

It's my post-it above my prep area so I remember the order I like my chicken, sausage, pepper and onion kebabs in. The idea, according to the recipe, is to always have the chicken touching an open end of the sausage. This makes it much easier for me to skewer the pieces and gives me a nice looking kebab.


----------



## FrankZ

You posted a hint this morning?


----------



## Andy M.

OK.  You should and Frank should get a life.  I have never considered a specific sequence of items on a skewer beyond some alternation of different pieces.


----------



## pacanis

Once I got the alternation that I liked, that's when I wanted to keep a specific sequence. As times goes by I may remember the sequence, but in the meantime...


----------



## Kayelle

pacanis said:


> Once I got the alternation that I liked, that's when I wanted to keep a specific sequence. As times goes by I may remember the sequence, but in the meantime...



It's settled, I now know someone who is as anal as my husband.

It made perfect sense to him too.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> OK.  You should and Frank should get a life.  I have never considered a specific sequence of items on a skewer beyond some alternation of different pieces.



 Get a life? They should get help! In a hurry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My imagination needs therapy...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


>




Sometimes it's CSC and other times it's SCS.

Sometimes it's PCSCP and other times it's POCSCP.

You need some organization in your life.


----------



## Addie

I am writing all this down just in case I get a grill someday.


----------



## pacanis

Kayelle said:


> It's settled, I now know someone who is as anal as my husband.
> 
> It made perfect sense to him too.


 
Well of course it makes sense.
It's no different than putting the finishing touches on any recipe.


----------

